# هنا نجيب على اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم وطلباتكم .. اهلا بكم



## حامد الحمداوي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
سادتي الكرام​ 
بناء" على الرغبه الاكيده التي يشاركني بها اخواني المهندسين الكرام اللذين يمتلكون الخبره العمليه والعلميه و الاطلاع الواسع من الاعضاء والمشرفين​ 
ولان هذا الجانب من مسؤولياتنا وجزء مهم من رسالتنا العلميه الانسانيه​ 
ولغرض تبويب الاسئله والاستفسارات والطلبات لجعلها مصدرا من المصادر التي يعتمد عليها الاخرين ومرجع مضمون في القسم الميكانيكي
مبتغين المساعده لاخواننا المهندسين والطلبه
………………….​ 
اذن نستقبل اسئلتكم و استفساراتكم وطلباتكم هنا ليتسنى للجميع اجابتكم ​ 
ولن تكون الاجابة حصرا بكاتب الموضوع بل كل من لديه جواب مخول بالدخول​ 
لغرض افادة الجميع​ 
ولنا رجاء بان يكون الطلب متكامل وواضح وكالاتي​ 
اسم الموضوع او الكتاب يجب ان يكون بالتسميه العلميه الدقيقه​ 
ويحبذ ان يكون باللغتين العربيه والانكليزيه​ 
يكون الطلب للمصادر التي يتكون منها البحث او المشرع او الرساله وليس بحثا او مشروعا متكاملا ​ 
شكرا للزملاء اصحاب الفكره واخص منهم الاخ
mohamed_elahde​ 
شكرا للمشرفين الكرام واخص منهم الاخ​ 
شكري محمد نوري​ 
شكرا لادارة المنتدى​ 
والان نستقبل كل ما تطلبونه لاجابتكم … وشكرا لكم​


----------



## ابورسمية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
اطلب منكم شرحا مفصلاَ عن صيانة وتشغيل المراجل (الغلايات) ذات الضغط العالي المستخدم في مصانع تحلية مياه البحر مع الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم الجبارة في الرقي بالمستوى العلمي والعملي لشباب امتنا سألين المولى عز وجل أن يجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
ودمتـــــم


----------



## moalla nizar (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*طلب مساعده*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
سادتي الكرام
انا مهندس ميكانيكي في سنتي الاخيرة ارجو ان اجد من يساعدنى 
عندي بحث حول الالات الصناعية التي تهتم بطريقة تعبئة المواد الغذائية 
emboitage par pesée en sac aseptique 
ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا و شكرا
​*


----------



## م/محمد محمود (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد واطلب المساعدة حول برنامج التصميم الهندسي  pro engineer وارجو المراسلة 
eng_mohamed_mamo***********
وايضا يمكنى المساعدة حيث انى اعمل به


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

م/محمد محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد واطلب المساعدة حول برنامج التصميم الهندسي pro engineer وارجو المراسلة
> eng_mohamed_mamo***********
> وايضا يمكنى المساعدة حيث انى اعمل به



هنا كل مايخص طلبك من تدريب على البرنامج
http://www.elite-consulting.com/pro_e_training.htm
وهذا الموقع الرئيسي حيث تجد فيه كل شيء
http://www.elite-consulting.com/pro engineering design.htm
وشكرا لك​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز حامد الحمداوي على مبادرتك الطيبة وتعاونك في جعل هذا الباب خاص بأسئلة واستفسارات .

ولقد قمنا بتثبيت الموضوع لجعله في متناول الايدي وسهل الاطلاع للجميع .

كما نناشد الاخوة المهندسين والمتخصصين وذوي الخبرة بالتعاون لانجاح هذه التجربة .

تمنيتنا التوفيق والنجاح للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## النجم المتوهج (29 أكتوبر 2008)

انا ممن يتشرفون بالانتساب للمنتدي ولكن فوجئت بان النتدي محجوب عني فلماذا اود سرعه الرد
eng_basem_ali***********
ارجو الرد علي هذا ال*****


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ابورسمية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
> اطلب منكم شرحا مفصلاَ عن صيانة وتشغيل المراجل (الغلايات) ذات الضغط العالي المستخدم في مصانع تحلية مياه البحر مع الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم الجبارة في الرقي بالمستوى العلمي والعملي لشباب امتنا سألين المولى عز وجل أن يجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
> ودمتـــــم


 

http://www.hotfrog.com/Products/Boiler-Maintenance
http://www.giind.com/Chiller/TCM-1000H.html?gclid=CKnCyozczJYCFQVMtAodmG4LxQ
http://www.buildingsplatform.org/cm...rmation_papers/P04__Inspection_of_Boilers.pdf
thank you​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

moalla nizar قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
> 
> 
> *سادتي الكرام*
> ...


http://www.freepatentsonline.com/2346628.html
http://www.bls.gov/OES/current/oes513091.htm
http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/tanfar​ 
_Other job descriptions:_
Rounding And Backing Machine Operator
Spiral Binder
Casing In Line Feeder
Bindery Machine Feeder Offbearer
Collator
Casting Machine Operator 3
Type Casting Machine Operator
Matrix Inspector
Pager
Plate Finisher
Flexographic Press Plate Setter
Embosser 1
Electrotype Servicer
Printer Slotter Operator
Inker
Cut And Print Machine Operator
Embossing Press Operator
Embossing Press Operator Apprentice
Ruling Machine Set Up Operator
Machine Sign Writer
Die Mounter
Sample Book Maker
Shotgun Shell Reprinting Unit Operator
Transfer Machine Operator 1
Mill Stenciler
Printer Slotter Helper
Racker 2
Silk Screen Printing Racker
Supervisor Cabinetmaker
Cabinetmaker
Cabinetmaker Apprentice
Head Loft Worker
Frame Sample And Pattern Supervisor
Patternmaker
Loft Worker
Loft Worker Apprentice
Wood Patternmaker Apprentice
Wood Patternmaker
Wood Model Maker
Hat Block Maker
Sanding Supervisor
Molding Sander
Multiple Drum Sander
Stroke Belt Sander Operator
Cork Grinder
Cylinder Sander Operator
Last Scourer
Sanding Machine Buffer
Sanding Machine Tender
Sizing Machine Tender 1
Speed Belt Sander Tender
Turning Sander Tender
Wood Heel Back Liner
End Touching Machine Operator
Multiple Drum Sander Helper
Green End Department Supervisor
Knife Setter 1
Automatic Clipper
Barker Operator
Pole Peeling Machine Operator
Veneer Slicing Machine Operator
Block Splitter Operator
Excelsior Machine Tender
Molding Cutter
Puncher
Rounding Machine Tender
Shake Backboard Notcher
Slicing Machine Tender
Splitter Tender
Splitting Machine Tender
Stave Machine Tender
Veneer Clipper
Block Feeder
Break Off Worker
Green Chain Offbearer
Lathe Spotter
Slicing Machine Tender 1
Veneer Clipper Helper
Wood Inspector
Swing Type Lathe Operator
Wood Turning Lathe Operator
Trimming Machine Set Up Operator
Veneer Lathe Operator
Inside Barrel Lathe Operator
Outside Barrel Lathe Operator
Skiving Machine Operator
Permalink to Rounding

THANK YOU​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> 
> شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز حامد الحمداوي على مبادرتك الطيبة وتعاونك في جعل هذا الباب خاص بأسئلة واستفسارات .
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلامو رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخ العزيز شكري محمد شكرا لك على التثبيت
وهذا من حرصكم الشديد على ادامت المنتدى
وفائدة الجميع
واكرر دعوتك للاخوه الافاضل بالمشاركه بالردود
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## amira hmed (29 أكتوبر 2008)

لريد كتاب عن ال super plastic forming 

و كتاب عن sheet metal bending


----------



## kh86kh (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب فى الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم هندسة إنتاج وانا الأن بادى فى مشروعى وهو عبارة عن الة ثنى الحديد الدى يستعمل للأبواب والنوافد واريد صور لألة ان يوجد عندكم ومشروع لو فيه ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

amira hmed قال:


> لريد كتاب عن ال super plastic forming
> 
> و كتاب عن sheet metal bending


 
super plastic forming 
http://www.fe-net.org/downloads/FEN...04/FENET_Majorca_March2004_DLE_SanVicente.pdf
http://www.mscsoftware.com/events/aero2002/partner/pdf/p11701.pdf
http://www.shotpeener.com/library/pdf/1993072.pdf​ 
sheet metal bending
http://www.sztaki.hu/~akovacs/publications/cirp2002.pdf
http://esaform2008.insa-lyon.fr/proceedings/MS03/p_Ho_281.pdf
http://www.ciri.org.nz/bendworks/bending.pdf
thank you​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

kh86kh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب فى الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم هندسة إنتاج وانا الأن بادى فى مشروعى وهو عبارة عن الة ثنى الحديد الدى يستعمل للأبواب والنوافد واريد صور لألة ان يوجد عندكم ومشروع لو فيه ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


 
​Bending Machine​
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fpl_gtr148.pdf
http://www.americanmachinetools.com/hand_brake.htm
http://www.americanmachinetools.com/
http://www.ehrt.de/download/en_EB_40.pdf
http://www.americanmachinetools.com/press_brake.htm
thank tou​


----------



## 2010ENG (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
علمت ان هذا المنتداء قام على مبداء تبادل العلوم الهندسيه بي اعضاءه الذي اتشرف ان اكون واحد من هذه الاسره.
ولكنن مازلت في السنه الثانيه لذا اتمنى ان تْاتى ثمرتي عن قريب.


لا اطيل عليكم احبتي:
انا ادرس في بريطانيا وحيث انها السنه الاولى لي هنا فان وضع الدراسه مختلف تماما عن ما تعودت عليه في بلدي

طلب من project عن hydraulic jack car
فاتمنى انكم تفيدوني كيف ابتدي فيه واذا في روابط تفيدني 

ولكم الشكر احبتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أكتوبر 2008)

2010ENG قال:


> السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> علمت ان هذا المنتداء قام على مبداء تبادل العلوم الهندسيه بي اعضاءه الذي اتشرف ان اكون واحد من هذه الاسره.
> ولكنن مازلت في السنه الثانيه لذا اتمنى ان تْاتى ثمرتي عن قريب.
> 
> ...



اطلع على الرابط التالي ربما تجد به ضالتك .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t87426.html

تمنياتنا لك النجاح .


البغدادي:81:


----------



## مهندس الجمال (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء من منتدانا و أعضاؤه الكرام عرض مواضيع عن ال fire fighting وحسابات التصميم ومكونات أى نظام للfire fighting الرجاء المساعده لأن الموضوع هام جدا لنا كمهندسين ميكانيكا وليس لنا مرجع فى الدراسه حتى نستعين بهوجزاكم اله خيراوجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس الجمال قال:


> الرجاء من منتدانا و أعضاؤه الكرام عرض مواضيع عن ال fire fighting وحسابات التصميم ومكونات أى نظام للfire fighting الرجاء المساعده لأن الموضوع هام جدا لنا كمهندسين ميكانيكا وليس لنا مرجع فى الدراسه حتى نستعين بهوجزاكم اله خيراوجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


 

http://www.fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/NIST_TN_1477.pdf
http://www.fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/fire08/PDF/f08017.pdf
http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/bem/stateemergplan/documents/Volume6FireFighting.pdf
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/CIS_WSH_part74_35544_7.pdf
http://www.fs.fed.us/fire/tools_tech/misc/HHRA-Public.pdf
http://www.roscommonequipmentcenter.com/projects/rec67.pdf
http://www.iaff.org/et/fireops101/DOWNLOADS%20FOR%20WEBSITE/Sample%20Info%20Card%20for%20Interior%20Fire%20Fighting.pdf
http://www.firetactics.com/3D FIREFIGHTING REVIEW 2.pdf
http://www.wood.army.mil/ENGRMAG/PDFs for Jan-Mar 05/Pearson.pdf
http://www.messefrankfurtme.com/intersec/downloads/MF_PR__IntersecME_fire_preview_Oct07.pdf



http://www.fs.fed.us/global/globe/asia/reports/indonesia/Framework Powerpoint.ppt
http://www.1af.acc.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-071027-006.ppt
http://www.firefighterclosecalls.com/downloads/YCFS~Ten Simple Rules for Fighting Fire.ppt
http://ited.fed.cuhk.edu.hk/PowerPoint/Chemistry/firetriangle.ppt
http://www.sos112.si/eng/eu/tdocs/2_7_albania.ppt
http://www.boma.ca/Resources/Fire Safety Plans.ppt
http://www.strengthcats.com/FirefighterStrength4/FirefighterStrength4.ppt
http://www.faa.gov/airports_airtraf...hey/media_30/Operational Requirement ARFF.ppt
http://www.tiaonline.org/standards/technology/mesa/documents/PSPP_1_AMacFarlane-081100.ppt
http://www.ec-gis.org/Workshops/5ec-gis/presentations/tuesday/fomfis.ppt

thank you​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

2010ENG قال:


> السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> علمت ان هذا المنتداء قام على مبداء تبادل العلوم الهندسيه بي اعضاءه الذي اتشرف ان اكون واحد من هذه الاسره.
> ولكنن مازلت في السنه الثانيه لذا اتمنى ان تْاتى ثمرتي عن قريب.
> 
> ...


----------



## tahhang (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم إخواني المهندسين ووفقكم الله لما فيه خير للأمة العربية
سؤالي هو عن تصميم درج كهربائي كيف أبدأ بالتصميم وما هي الحسابات التصميمية التي أحتاجها


----------



## 2010ENG (30 أكتوبر 2008)

لك الشكر مشرفنا الغالي على ردك السريع
فمثلك يستحق الاشراف حقا

اخوي حامد الحمداوي ماعرف كيف اشكرك فقد وجدت ضالتي عندك ( على كلام المشرف شكري)
فياريت احصل عندك المزيد وخاصتا مثل الرابط الاول 
http://www.wk-usa.com/Manuals/CarJack%202006.pdf
واسأل الله ان ينور دربك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مدحت زكريا عجيب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

طريقة تصنيع مكبس يعمل بالزيت يمكنه كبس نصف طن فقط من الالومنيوم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

2010ENG قال:


> لك الشكر مشرفنا الغالي على ردك السريع
> فمثلك يستحق الاشراف حقا
> 
> اخوي حامد الحمداوي ماعرف كيف اشكرك فقد وجدت ضالتي عندك ( على كلام المشرف شكري)
> ...


 
الاخ eng2010
تحياتي لشخصك الكريم
معذرتا لا افهم قصدك بالسؤال
وهل تقصد نفس النوع من الجكات
same type of jack
ام غير هذا القصد 
نحن بخدمتك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

tahhang قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني المهندسين ووفقكم الله لما فيه خير للأمة العربية
> سؤالي هو عن تصميم درج كهربائي كيف أبدأ بالتصميم وما هي الحسابات التصميمية التي أحتاجها


 
http://www.fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/fire92/PDF/f92012.pdf
http://www.ing-mecanica.com.ar/cad.3.htm
http://www.wbdg.org/ccb/NAVFAC/INTCRIT/fy01_01.pdf

شكرا لك
علما ان سؤالك غير اضح
تحتاج الى 
وز ن الكتله المرفوعه
الارتفاع
السرعه 
من خلالها تحسب
سمك السلك المستخدم
قدرة المحرك
صندق التروس بقدرة و دوران معين
والكابح (البريك )
اقطار البكرات
ابعاد العربه


----------



## freeahmed1986 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

please,
i m a mechanical production engineer 
i want to find a new job where my 
academic studies applied


----------



## SHORE (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرحبا شباب انا عندي شركة كرينات في الاردن ويلزمني مهندس ميكانيكي هيدروليك خصوصا لكرينات لبهير نحن عنا بالاردن لايو جد هالتخصص انا حابب اتعرف على شب دارس هالتخصص وعندو المام *​
*بهاد الموضوع وباذن الله ماراح يكون الا راضي 

ارجو المساعدة او اي احد دارس هالتخصص او عندو معلومات يساعدني لاني بامس الحاجة 
وشكرا لالكم ولكم الاجر 

اخوكم عامر.​*​


----------



## ماجد المشرفي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

​ 
*I want a strain sensor which measures the strain until 30% but I can't find any sensor which satisfies this percent of strain.*

*So, if anybody can help my in this purpose I am very pleasure to him/her*

​


----------



## HISSIEN007 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*request of a book*

السلام عليكم
I WANT A HELP in finding a book named(handbook of dimensional measurement )
this book is by f.t.farago
or any other book in introduction in dimensional measturemet
metrolgy
thanks at all this site is a great contibution for engineers


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ماجد المشرفي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I HOPE FIND IT IN THIS SITE
http://www.smdsensors.com/index.php
MORE DATA AND DOCUMENTS LIKE
Fast Stress and Strain Analysis with Q-100


 

Combine Simulation and Experiment in Automotive Testing with ESPI Measurement


 

Identifying unknown Hot-spots of components


Use of Absolute Phase Measurement in Combination with an ESPI System
IS HERE
http://www.dantecdynamics.com/Default.aspx?ID=853​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

HISSIEN007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> I WANT A HELP in finding a book named(handbook of dimensional measurement )
> this book is by
> or any other book in introduction in dimensional measturemet
> ...


 
this book for sale only from this plase
http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Dimensional-Measurement-Francis-Farago/dp/0831130539
read it here
http://books.google.ae/books?id=eVQ...a=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result#PPP1,M1
see
http://www.fsb.hr/NewsUpload/15_09_2009_7318_NANO2-PREDAVANJA_2007_[Read-Only].pdf
http://www.qualitycouncil.com/samples/cqi_s.pdf
thank you​


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اولا اسف لاني طرحت طلب لي خارج هذا الموضوع...حيث انني عضو جديد بالمنتدي

انا طلبي غريب شويه ..انا ابحث عن اي حد استخدم برنامج (gambit) و (fluent) لاني عندي بعض الاستفسارات حول هاذين البرنامجين ...حيث ان كل شغل مشروع تخرجي علي هذين البرنامجين

الف شكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

MUSTANG LOVER قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اولا اسف لاني طرحت طلب لي خارج هذا الموضوع...حيث انني عضو جديد بالمنتدي
> 
> ...


 
to learn them see
http://www.querycat.com/faq/eae83d22d601db0baa6c2b2c3dc6c1d6
http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=151289
thank you​


----------



## SHORE (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحب اخ حامد كنت بعتت رسالة وما حد جاوبني ارجو تساعدني اذا عندك معلومات 

عن الكرينات الهيدروليك نوع لبهير بالنسبة للصيانة الهيدروليك والميكانيك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

SHORE قال:


> مرحب اخ حامد كنت بعتت رسالة وما حد جاوبني ارجو تساعدني اذا عندك معلومات
> 
> عن الكرينات الهيدروليك نوع لبهير بالنسبة للصيانة الهيدروليك والميكانيك


 
اخي العزيز : دائما الشركات الكبرى الاحتكاريه لا تعطي اغلب المعلومات المتعلقه بمنتجاتها
وذلك لاغراض الاحتكار .. لذلك يكون الاعتماد في الصيانه على الكتالوكات المرفقه مع المعدات
تقبل تحياتي وشكرا لك
http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/l...rawler-crane-catalog/Show/28023-32395-_5.html
http://www.offshore-technology.com/contractors/lifting/liebherr/
http://www.fourseasons-equip.com/liebherr.html
http://www.liebherr.com/catXmedia/ts/Documents/019b13be-9634-4baa-b5ab-f05ada49e95d.pdf​


----------



## SHORE (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزير اشكرك على الاجابة بس فيه شباب بياخذو دروات على صيانة كرينات لبهير بشكل عام وبكونو عارفين اي عطل اذا حدث ارجو تساعدني اذا بتعرف شباب ماخذين دورات على اليات لبهير الكرينات برمز ltm
يعني الكرينات الهيدروليك وهاذ المطلوب واشكرك


----------



## محمود عليان (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*المواد البلاستيكية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة:
ارجو تزويدي بمصادر معلومات حول الخواص الميكانيكية و الفيزيائية للمواد البلاستيكية مثل
Abs Hs-7000(samsung و غيرها من المواد. 
ولكم الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## eng.dido (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب متواضع من مهندس مبتدئ*

سيدى الفاضل ارجو من سيادتكم معلومات كافيه و موضحة عن الالات التربينية 
turbo- machiens
وبالخصوص 
Axial flow turbine
Axial flow compressor
Cetrifugal compressor
Fans
اتمنى ان استفيد من خبريك فى إفادتى بالكتب و المراجع والفيديوهات والصور 
اتمنى منكم الاهتمام بالطلب للاهميه
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر.....
المهندس: ضياء الشبينى
eng.dido***********​


----------



## miss_uae (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

أنا طالبة في الهندسه وأدرس خلاال هذا الكورس مادة المتيريل اللي تعتبر من قسم الهندسه الميكانيكية على حسب معلوماتي وعندي برزنتيشن وريبورت عن Thin opto electronic materials 
فأتمنى منكم أن تساعدوني لاني بديت بحث معلومات عن هذا الموضوع بس ماعرفت لأن الموضوع جداا متشعب 

شكراا..


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

eng.dido قال:


> سيدى الفاضل ارجو من سيادتكم معلومات كافيه و موضحة عن الالات التربينية
> turbo- machiens
> وبالخصوص
> Axial flow turbine
> ...


 
Axial flow turbine
The designation and applications from this site
http://www.adtechnology.co.uk/services/?page=consultancy2&eg=axial_flow_turbine_design​
This site consist the fallowing topic

Axial Compressor Design​
*Centrifugal Compressor Design*


*Fan Design*

*Hydraulic Turbine Design*

*Pump Design*

*Marine Propulsor Design*

*Radial Inflow Turbine Design*

*Torque Converter Design*


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>books

http://www.mas.bg.ac.yu/istrazivanje/biblioteka/publikacije/Transactions_FME/Volume32/1/FME%20Vol%2032%20No1%20Petrovic%20Milan.pdf
http://www.small-hydro.com/view/library/cd/2003/technical/AxFl%20WXII%20(J.Swiderski)_V1.PDF​




Axial flow compressor
http://web.mit.edu/16.unified/www/FALL/thermodynamics/notes/node92.html
http://www.tpub.com/*******/fc/14104/css/14104_91.htm
http://www.aoxj32.dsl.pipex.com/NewFiles/HTWComp.html​




Centrifugal compressor
http://www.answers.com/topic/centrifugal-compressor
http://faculty.kfupm.edu.sa/EE/ajmal/conf/SEC2002/vol5/P121.pdf
http://www.hitachi-pt.com/products/si/compressor/centrifugal/index.html
http://www.ge-energy.com/businesses/ge_oilandgas/en/prod_serv/prod/compressors/en/vert_split.htm
http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/centrf.html
here you find catalogues and videos
http://www.directindustry.com/industrial-manufacturer/centrifugal-compressor-71929.html​


thank you​


----------



## miroooo22 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد من يساعدنى فى الحصول على بحث فى تأثير ال air to fuel ratioفى حدوث detonation فى محرك السيارة ارجو سرعة الرد مطلوب منى هذا التقرير فى خلال يوم يعنى اخر ميعاد اى احد يريد ان يبعثه لى غدا يوم السبت


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

miroooo22 قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد من يساعدنى فى الحصول على بحث فى تأثير ال air to fuel ratioفى حدوث detonation فى محرك السيارة ارجو سرعة الرد مطلوب منى هذا التقرير فى خلال يوم يعنى اخر ميعاد اى احد يريد ان يبعثه لى غدا يوم السبت


*WHAT IS DETONATION**Detonation (also called "spark knock") is an erratic form of combustion that can cause head gasket failure as well as other engine damage. Detonation occurs when excessive heat and pressure in the combustion chamber cause the air/fuel mixture to autoignite. This produces multiple flame fronts within the combustion chamber instead of a single flame kernel. When these multiple flames collide, they do so with explosive force that produces a sudden rise in cylinder pressure accompanied by a sharp metallic pinging or knocking noise. The hammer-like shock waves created by detonation subject the head gasket, piston, rings, spark plug and rod bearings to severe overloading.
*​*
**Mild or occasional detonation can occur in almost any engine and usually causes no harm. But prolonged or heavy detonation can be very damaging. So if you hear knocking or pinging when accelerating or lugging your engine, you probably have a detonation problem.
*​*
**A DOZEN WAYS TO PREVENT DETONATION**1. Try a higher octane fuel. The octane rating of a given grade of gasoline is a measure of its detonation resistance. The higher the octane number, the better able the fuel is to resist detonation. Most engines in good condition will run fine on regular grade 87 octane fuel. But engines with high compression ratios (over 9:1), turbochargers, superchargers, or with accumulated carbon deposits in the combustion chamber may require 89 or higher octane fuel.
How a vehicle is used can also affect its octane requirements. If a vehicle is used for towing or some other application where the engine is forced to work hard under load, a higher octane fuel may be necessary to prevent detonation.
*​*
**If switching to a higher octane fuel fails to eliminate a persistent detonation problem, it probably means something else is amiss. Anything that increases normal combustion temperatures or pressures, leans out the air/fuel mixture, or causes the engine to run hotter than normal can cause detonation.
*​*
**2. Check for loss of EGR. The Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) system is one of the engine's primary emission controls. Its purpose is to reduce oxides of nitrogen (NOX) pollution in the exhaust. It does this by "leaking" (recirculating) small amounts of exhaust into the intake manifold through the EGR valve. Though the gases are hot, they actually have a cooling effect on combustion temperatures by diluting the air/fuel mixture slightly. Lowering the combustion temperature reduces the formation of NOX as well as the octane requirements of the engine.
If the EGR valve is not opening, either because the valve itself is defective or because its vacuum supply is blocked (loose, plugged or misrouted vacuum hose connections, or a defective vacuum control valve or solenoid), the cooling effect is lost. The result will be higher combustion temperatures under load and an increased chance of detonation.*

*Refer to a service manual for the configuration and hose routing of your engine's EGR system, and the recommended procedure for checking the operation of the EGR system. *
*3. Keep compression within reasonable limits. A static compression ratio of 9:1 is usually the recommended limit for most naturally aspirated street engines (though some newer engines with knock sensors can handle higher compression ratios).
Compression ratios over 10.5:1 may create a detonation problem even with 93 octane premium gasoline. So unless an engine is being built to run on racing fuel, keep the compression ratio within a reasonable range for pump gasoline. This, in turn, may require using lower compression pistons and/or cylinder heads with larger combustion chambers. Another option would be to use a copper head gasket shim with the stock head gasket to reduce compression.
*​*
**Retarding the cam timing can also lower cylinder pressures to reduce detonation at low r.p.m., but doing so hurts low speed torque which is not recommended for street engines or cars with automatics.
*​*
**For supercharged or turbocharged applications, a static compression ratio of 8:1 or less may be required depending on the amount of boost pressure.
*​*
**Another point to keep in mind is that boring an engine's cylinders to accept oversized pistons also increases the static compression ratio. So too does milling the cylinder heads. If such modifications are necessary to compensate for cylinder wear, head warpage or damage, you may have to use a thicker head gasket if one is available for the application or a head gasket shim (a dead soft copper spacer shim) to offset the increase in compression.
*​*
**4. Check for over-advanced ignition timing. Too much spark advance can cause cylinder pressures to rise too rapidly. If resetting the timing to stock specifications doesn't help, retarding the timing a couple of degrees and/or recalibrating the distributor advance curve may be necessary to keep detonation under control.
*​*
**5. Check for a defective knock sensor. Many late model engines have a "knock sensor" on the engine that responds to the frequency vibrations characteristically produced by detonation (typically 6-8kHz). The knock sensor produces a voltage signal that signals the computer to momentarily retard ignition timing until the detonation stops.
If the "check engine" light is on, check the vehicle's onboard computer system using the prescribed procedure for a "trouble code" that would correspond to a bad knock sensor (code 42 or 43 for GM, code 25 for Ford, or code 17 for Chrysler).
*​*
**A knock sensor can usually be tested by rapping a wrench on the manifold near the sensor (never hit the sensor itself!) and watching for the timing change while the engine is idling. If the timing fails to retard, the sensor may be defective -- or the problem may be within the electronic spark timing control circuitry of the computer itself. To determine the cause, you'll have to refer to the appropriate diagnostic chart in a service manual and follow the step-by-step test procedures to isolate the cause.
Sometimes a knock sensor will react to sounds other than those produced by detonation. A noisy mechanical fuel pump, a bad water pump or alternator bearing, or a loose rod bearing can all produce vibrations that can trick a knock sensor into retarding timing.
*​*
**6. "Read" your spark plugs. The wrong heat range plug can cause detonation as well as preignition. If the insulators around the electrodes on your plugs appear yellowish or blistered, they may be too hot for the application. Try the next heat range colder spark plug. Copper core spark plugs generally have a broader heat range than ordinary plugs, which lessens the danger of detonation.
*​*
**7. Check for engine overheating. A hot engine is more likely to suffer spark knock than one which runs at normal temperature. Overheating can be caused by a low coolant level, a slipping fan clutch, too small a fan, too hot a thermostat, a bad water pump, or even a missing fan shroud. Poor heat conduction in the head and water jackets can be caused by a buildup of lime deposits or steam pockets (which can result from trapped air pockets).
*​*
**8. Check the operation of the heated air intake system. The thermostatically controlled air cleaner's job is to provide a carbureted engine with hot air when the engine is cold started. This aids fuel vaporization during engine warm-up. If the air control door sticks shut or is slow to open so that the carburetor continues to receive heated air after the engine is warm, the added heat may be enough to cause a detonation problem -- especially during hot weather. Check the operation of the air flow control door in the air cleaner to see that it opens as the engine warms up. No movement may mean the vacuum motor or thermostat is defective. Also, check the heat riser valve to make sure it's opening properly, as it, too, can affect the air intake system.
*​*
**9. Check for a lean fuel mixture. Rich fuel mixtures resist detonation while lean ones do not. Air leaks in vacuum lines, intake manifold gaskets, carburetor gaskets or the induction plumbing downstream of a fuel injection throttle can all admit extra air into the engine and lean out the fuel mixture. Lean mixtures can also be caused by dirty fuel injectors, carburetor jets clogged with fuel deposits or dirt, a restricted fuel filter or a weak fuel pump.
If the fuel mixture becomes too lean, "lean misfire" may occur as the load on the engine increases. This can cause a hesitation, stumble and/or rough idle problem as well.
The air/fuel ratio can also be affected by changes in altitude. As you go up in elevation, the air becomes less dense.
A carburetor that's calibrated for high altitude driving will run too lean if driven at a lower elevation. Altitude changes are generally not a problem with engines that have electronic feedback carburetors or electronic fuel injection because the oxygen and barometric pressure sensors compensate for changes in air density and fuel ratios.
*​*
**10. Remove carbon deposits. An accumulation of carbon deposits in the combustion chamber and on the top of the pistons can increase compression to the point where detonation becomes a problem. Carbon deposits are a common cause of detonation in high-mileage engines, and can be especially thick if the engine consumes oil because of worn valve guides and seals, worn or broken piston rings and/or cylinder wear. Infrequent driving and not changing the oil often enough can also accelerate the buildup of deposits.
In addition to increasing compression, carbon deposits also have an insulating effect that slows the normal transfer of heat away from the combustion chamber into the head. A thick layer of deposits can therefore raise combustion temperatures and contribute to "preignition" as well as detonation.
Carbon deposits can often be removed from an engine that's still in service by using a chemical "top cleaner." This type of product is poured into an idling engine through the carburetor or throttle body. The engine is then shut off so the solvent can soak into and loosen the deposits. When the engine is restarted the deposits are blown out of the combustion chamber.
If chemical cleaning fails to remove the deposits, it may be necessary to pull the cylinder head and scrape the deposits off with a wire brush or scraper (be careful not to scratch the face of the cylinder head or engine deck!).
*​*
**11. Check the boost pressure. Controlling the amount of boost in a turbocharged engine is absolutely critical to prevent detonation. The turbo wastegate bleeds off boost pressure in response to rising intake manifold pressure. On most late-model engines, a computer-controlled solenoid helps regulate the operation of the wastegate. A malfunction with the manifold pressure sensor, the wastegate control solenoid, the wastegate itself or a leak in the vacuum connections between these components can allow the turbo to deliver too much boost, which destroys the head gasket as well as the engine in short order if not corrected.
Improved intercooling can help reduce detonation under boost. The intercooler's job is to lower the incoming air temperature after it exits the turbo compressor. Adding an intercooler to a turbo motor that isn't intercooled (or installing a larger or more efficient intercooler) can eliminate detonation worries while also allowing the engine to safely handle more boost.
*​*
**12. Change your driving habits. Instead of lugging the engine, try downshifting to a lower gear and/or accelerating more gradually. Keep in mind, too, that the engine and drivetrain have to be matched to the application. If you're working your engine too hard, perhaps you need a transmission with a wider gear ratio or a higher final drive ratio in the differential.
*​*
**PRE-IGNITION**Another condition that is sometimes confused with detonation is "preignition." This occurs when a point within the combustion chamber becomes so hot that it becomes a source of ignition and causes the fuel to ignite before the spark plug fires. This, in turn, may contribute to or cause a detonation problem.
*​*
**Instead of the fuel igniting at the right instant to give the crankshaft a smooth kick in the right direction, the fuel ignites prematurely (early) causing a momentarily backlash as the piston tries to turn the crank in the wrong direction. This can be very damaging because of the stresses it creates. It can also localize heat to such an extent that it can partially melt or burn a hole through the top of a piston!
*​*
**Preignition can also make itself known when a hot engine is shut off. The engine may continue to run even though the ignition has been turned off because the combustion chamber is hot enough for spontaneous ignition. The engine may continue to run-on or "diesel" and chug erratically for several minutes.
*​*
**To prevent this from happening, some engines have a "fuel cutoff solenoid" on the carburetor to stop the flow of fuel to the engine once the ignition is turned off. Others use an "idle stop solenoid" that closes the throttle completely to shut of the engine's air supply. If either of these devices is misadjusted or inoperative, run-on can be a problem. Engines with electronic fuel injection don't have this problem because the injectors stop spraying fuel as soon as the ignition is turned off.
*​*
**CAUSES OF PRE-IGNITION**Carbon deposits form a heat barrier and can be a contributing factor to preignition. Other causes include: An overheated spark plug (too hot a heat range for the application). Glowing carbon deposits on a hot exhaust valve (which may mean the valve is running too hot because of poor seating, a weak valve spring or insufficient valve lash). *
*A sharp edge in the combustion chamber or on top of a piston (rounding sharp edges with a grinder can eliminate this cause). *
*Sharp edges on valves that were reground improperly (not enough margin left on the edges).*
*A lean fuel mixture. *
*Low coolant level, slipping fan clutch, inoperative electric cooling fan or other cooling system problem that causes the engine to run hotter than normal.*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

محمود عليان قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة:
> ارجو تزويدي بمصادر معلومات حول الخواص الميكانيكية و الفيزيائية للمواد البلاستيكية مثل
> Abs Hs-7000(samsung و غيرها من المواد.
> ولكم الشكر الجزيل.


the plastic web
http://search.ides.com/search.aspx?query=PVC+Cell+Classification
Properties of Plastic*
http://www.sciedwarehouse.com/scied/properties.jsp
...............................................................................
http://continuinged.uml.edu/plastics/mechanical.htm
http://www.globalspec.com/reference...s-of-Plastic-Part-two-of-the-Designfax-series
thank you​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

miss_uae قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا طالبة في الهندسه وأدرس خلاال هذا الكورس مادة المتيريل اللي تعتبر من قسم الهندسه الميكانيكية على حسب معلوماتي وعندي برزنتيشن وريبورت عن Thin opto electronic materials
> فأتمنى منكم أن تساعدوني لاني بديت بحث معلومات عن هذا الموضوع بس ماعرفت لأن الموضوع جداا متشعب
> ...


 اهلا بك
اذا كني تعنين 
Thin optical electronic materials
فاليك المجلات العلميه التي تتخصص بهذا الموضوع
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3776
شكرا لك


----------



## ابوزهراء (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعد
ة للحصول على كتب حول السيراميك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ابوزهراء قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو المساعد
> ة للحصول على كتب حول السيراميك


 

من الموسوعه الحرة اليك الرابط التالي
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/خزف
هنا موقع الجمعيه الامريكيه السيراميك
http://www.ceramics.org/
هنا كتب
http://www.nzic.org.nz/ChemProcesses/inorganic/9C.pdf
http://www.iisc.ernet.in/currsci/aug102000/mg7.pdf
http://www.mpg.de/pdf/europeanWhiteBook/wb_materials_026_031.pdf
http://www.jnto.go.jp/eng/location/rtg/pdf/pg-806.pdf
اليك هذا الموقع المفيد جدا
http://www.madehow.com/Volume-4/Pottery.html
شكرا لك


----------



## miss_uae (7 نوفمبر 2008)

حامد الحمداوي ,,,,, ماشاء الله عليك
شكرااااااا جزيلااا لأنك رديت علي بس مالقيت شي مفيد عن هالموضوع في الرابط 
إذا تقدر لوسمحت تبحثلي عن application ,meaning,defects and video 
about thin opto electronic material 


وشكرااا لك,,,,


----------



## eng.dido (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا باشمهندس*

لك جزيل الشكر ​قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
"خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه"
صدق رسول الله


بارك الله فيك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

miss_uae قال:


> حامد الحمداوي ,,,,, ماشاء الله عليك
> شكرااااااا جزيلااا لأنك رديت علي بس مالقيت شي مفيد عن هالموضوع في الرابط
> إذا تقدر لوسمحت تبحثلي عن application ,meaning,defects and video
> about thin
> ...


هنا ملفات pdf لكن يتوجب عليك التسجيل باالموقع
http://www.nature.com/nmat/archive/subject_nmatcode-15_012008.html?lang=en
هنا كتاب
Advanced Optical Crystals and Components Brochure (960 KB)
http://www.iop.org/EJ/article/1742-...quest-id=2e9eee97-b75f-45aa-8b82-22002abdaf55
شكرا لك ممكن ان تستعينين بخيرات الهندسه الكهربائيه والالكترنيه لان الموضوع من صلب اختصاصهم
اليك المقالات العلميه بهذا الخصوص وبهذه الصفحة من google
http://scholar.google.ae/scholar?q=...l=ar&lr=&as_qdr=all&um=1&ie=UTF-8&oi=scholart


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

eng.dido قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر ​
> 
> قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
> ​​"خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه"
> ...


 
الف شكر لك اخي الكريم
وتقبل تحياتي وتمنياتي لك وللجميع بالتوفيق الدائم​


----------



## ايسر عمران (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد مساعدتكم اريد كتابا او مجموعة محاضرات او اي شي عن صيانه وتصليح مكائن الكتربلر؟لدي مقابلة مع شركة حفر وهم مهتمين بمن لديه معلومات عن تصليح وصيانة مكائن ومعدات الحفر وخاصة الكتربلر.. دلوني ارجوكم وبسرعة المقابلة الاسبوع القادم؟


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ايسر عمران قال:


> اريد مساعدتكم اريد كتابا او مجموعة محاضرات او اي شي عن صيانه وتصليح مكائن الكتربلر؟لدي مقابلة مع شركة حفر وهم مهتمين بمن لديه معلومات عن تصليح وصيانة مكائن ومعدات الحفر وخاصة الكتربلر.. دلوني ارجوكم وبسرعة المقابلة الاسبوع القادم؟


بكل سرور اخي العزيزي مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
تتبع معي الخطوت التاليه
1- افتح الموقع التالي وباللغه العربيه
http://middleeast-africa.cat.com/cda/layout?m=81926&x=20
2- اختر الماكنات من حقل الاختيار الذي في اسفل الصفحه الايسر
ستظهر لك صفحه فيها انواع الماكنات مع الصور
3- اضغط على نوع تختاره مثلا اللودرات المجنزره ستظهر لك صفحة فيها انواع مختلفه بجدول
اختر عمود الطراز اضغط على رقمه وليكن مثلا • 

 953D
4- من الصفحه الجديده اختر Download Product Brochure بالضغط عليه
ستحصل على ملف pdf يحتوي كل ما تريد معرفته
مثل هذ الملف http://middleeast-africa.cat.com/cmms/images/C208106.pdf
الملف قابل للحفظ ومن ايقونة الحفظ في واجهة ادوبي ريدر
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## 2010ENG (9 نوفمبر 2008)

> الاخ eng2010
> تحياتي لشخصك الكريم
> معذرتا لا افهم قصدك بالسؤال
> وهل تقصد نفس النوع من الجكات
> ...


 
اخي الفاضل اشكرك ع حرصك ومتابعتك
واعتذر عن انقطاعي
اخي الحبيب نعم نفس النوعي التي بالرابط
هHydraulic car jack with removable cartridge 
وكيف يمكن تطويره
​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

2010ENG قال:


> اخي الفاضل اشكرك ع حرصك ومتابعتك
> واعتذر عن انقطاعي
> اخي الحبيب نعم نفس النوعي التي بالرابط
> هHydraulic car jack with removable cartridge
> وكيف يمكن تطويره


 
see sites
http://www.manufacturers.com.tw/showroom-8330-4-5-0000060913-3795.php
http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...lYqHQWBrxOukh/China-Hydraulic-Floor-Jack.html
http://www.manufacturers.com.tw/hydraulic/Hydraulic-Jacks.html​


----------



## eng.dido (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*Thermocouples*

اخى حامد اريد ان اعرف معلومات عن *Thermocouples 
-انواعة.
-كيفية اختيارة لتطبيق ما. 
-اريد المزيد عن type T.
وكل ماتراه مناسب لفهم هذا الموضوع 
انتظر..........
*


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

eng.dido قال:


> اخى حامد اريد ان اعرف معلومات عن *Thermocouples *
> *-انواعة.*
> *-كيفية اختيارة لتطبيق ما. *
> *-اريد المزيد عن type T.*
> ...



اطلع على هذه الصفحه من الموسوعه الحره كتعريف
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مزدوجة_حرارية​ 
اليك هذا الكتاب الذي يوضح اغلب الامور
http://www.me.ntu.edu.tw/~ta/YuChen/ME experiment/Thermocouple.pdf
وهنا موقع متخصص بالحراره
http://www.temperatures.com/tcs.html
وهذا موقع للثرموكبل
http://www.omega.com/techref/themointro.html
وهذا ملف بالانواع المختلفه وفقا لمقدار الفولتيه
http://www.claustemp.com/an-htp11.pdf
وهذه صفحة بالانواع حسب التصميم والاستخدام
http://www.omega.com/guides/thermocouples.html
هنا كتاب لشرح الانواع والتسميات والمواصفات
http://www.tempmeassystems.com/TMS_wire.pdf​ 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*THERMOCOUPLES - Specifications*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*TEFLON*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Type : T , teflon, single conductor [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Diameter : 24 ga and 30 ga [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Maximum temperature: 316 °C [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Accuracy : 0,25°C [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wire quality : premium [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Insulation: teflon TFE tape fused [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wall thickness : 0,005" [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Conductor's colour coded : ANSI ( copper = blue ; constantan = red ) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Physical properties : [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Abrasion resistance : good [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Moisture resistance : excellent [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Welding : with no added materiel; under argon [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Presentation : [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- bundles of " N " thermocouples, numbered , ready for use [/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- with or without teflon tip covering the welding[/FONT]
​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*KAPTON*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Type : T , kapton, single conductor [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Diameter : 24 ga [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Maximum temperature: 427 °C [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Accuracy : 0,25°C [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wire quality : premium [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Insulation: fused kapton tape [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wall thickness: 0,006" [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Conductor's colour coded : ANSI ( copper = blue ; constantan = red ) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Physical properties :[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Abrasion resistance : excellent [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Moisture resistance : excellent [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Welding : with no added materiel; under argon [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Presentation : [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- bundles of " N " thermocouples, numbered , ready for use [/FONT]​
​شكرا لك وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kh86kh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب فى الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم هندسة إنتاج وانا الأن بادى فى مشروعى وهو عبارة عن الة ثنى الحديد الدى يستعمل للأبواب والنوافد واريد صور لألة ان يوجد عندكم ومشروع لو فيه ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


 
هذه صورة الماكنه من هذا الموقع اضافة الى معلومات اخرى
http://www.amandb.com/new_page_310.htm
وهذا ملف عن نفس الماكنه
http://eijerkamptechniek.nl/images/folders%20walsen/ce40opties.pdf
وملف اضافي لماكنات اخرى
http://cmlkorea.com/kboard/board/filedown.ets?down_num=3&board_id=5_2&group_name=333&c_num=3&file=2


----------



## عساف32 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب بسيط جدا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني وزملائي المهندسين في الهندسة الميكانيكية انا مهندس ميكانيكي تخصص سيارات واريد بعض المساعدة منكم اريد البرامج الخاصة برسم هياكل السيارات body and trim مثل برامج catia and solidwork ارجو بتزويدي ببرامج رسم هياكل السيارات ولو فقط يكفي انك تأتي باسم البرنامج 
وشكرا


----------



## ahmed algarray (11 نوفمبر 2008)

what dvices can use in analytical exhaust
اريد معرفة ماهي الاجهزة المستخدمة في تحليل نواتج الاحتراق (غازات العادم) وكيف يعمل الجهاز مع خالص شكري


----------



## eng.dido (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*أولت مصر اهتماماً كبيراً لاستخدام مصادر الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة*

:86: مستعجل.....

شكرا لتعاونك معى فى ما اطلبة منك ولولا انك تفيدنى ما طلبت منك الاتى:

1- مصادر الطاقات المتجددة فى مصر 
2- اماكنها(مع الصور إن أمكن)
3- كيفية توزيعها
4- خطة مصر فى الاستفادة من الطاقات المتجددة فى العشر سنوات القادمة
5- مزارع الرياح فى الزعفرانة وخليج السويس 
6- محطة الطاقة الشمسية فى مصر
7- اطلس الرياح(الذى يوضح توزيع الرياح فى مصر واماكن تواجدها)
8- اطلس الشمسى (الى يوضح اماكن تساقط اشعة الشمس على مصر)
 ملحوظة: الطلب رقم 4 متعلق ب (Renewable Energy Share (RES
ويحدد نسبة استخدام الطاقات المتجددة فى الدولة الى الطاقات الاخرى


----------



## KANAAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة الى من يساعدني في الموضوعين التاليين :
1) تطور الرجل الالي بالعالم
2) تنقية المياه water treatment
مطلوب بحثين عن هذه المواضيع فارجوا مساعدتي 
يفضل ان تكون المواضيع باللغة العربية


ولم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mphammed gaber (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الموضوع : تركيب وصيانة المصاعد الكهربائية
الرجاءمن سيادتكم التكرم بشرح مفصل عن تركيب المصاعد الكهربائية وصيانتها باللغة العربية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## 2010ENG (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي حامد شكرا لك
وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## Sharjah (11 نوفمبر 2008)

Hi
I need a help in Designing a Crankshaft by Solidworks programm ... If anyone can help me, send me a msg via forum mail


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ahmed algarray قال:


> what dvices can use in analytical exhaust
> اريد معرفة ماهي الاجهزة المستخدمة في تحليل نواتج الاحتراق (غازات العادم) وكيف يعمل الجهاز مع خالص شكري


هذه كتلوكات الاجهزه المقصوده
http://www.ueiautomotive.com/catalog.html#gasanalyzers


----------



## kouga (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم 
انا طالب هندسة انتاج واريد السؤال عن الالات التخيلية ( لم اجد سوى انها عبارة عن برامج)
ارجو ان كانت هذه البرامج متوفرة وضع اسمائها او رابط لها و شرح بسيط لطريقة عملها:81:
*


----------



## السهلى (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*طاب مساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا طالب فى الهندسه الميكانيكيه السنه الاخيره ومشروع تخرجى هو التحقيق فى اعطال اليستم
فارجو المساعده منكم حاولت جمع معلومات عن المشروع لكن المعلومات قليله فاذا كان هناك من يساعدنى فله الاجر من الله فيفضل ان تكون المعلومات فى اللغه العربيه وشكرا لكم
للمراسلهknpc_75*************


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم.. هل بإمكانكم تزويدي بالمواصفات القياسية العراقية - الهندسة الميكانيكية (وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالخزانات) أو اي كود يخص الهندسة الميكانيكية - الخزانات (خزانات الوقود او خزانات بشكل عام)... مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## نور الفواطم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة المهندسن مساعدتي في موضوع بحثي وهو 
(اختبار الشد في كل من الحديد والالمنيوم والخارصين)طبعا يكون باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## محمدخيرشيخاني (14 نوفمبر 2008)

انا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكيه في السنه الخامسه واقوم بمشروع تخرج عن منظومات الاطفائ الذاتيه 
اتمنى لو باستطاعتكم ان تقدمو لي مشروع او مشروعين تنفيذيين عن هذا الموضوع مع المخططات المعماريه والمخططات تصميم الشبكه كامله وذلك بهدف الاستناد عليها من اجل القيام بمشروع التخرج ... المطلوب مني هو ان اصمم شبكه اطفاء ذاتيه لاحد المخازن لادوات الصيانه .. ارجو المساعده


----------



## محمدخيرشيخاني (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكيه في السنه الخامسه واقوم بمشروع تخرج عن منظومات الاطفائ الذاتيه 
اتمنى لو باستطاعتك ان تقدم لي مشروع او مشروعين تنفيذيين عن هذا الموضوع مع المخططات المعماريه والمخططات تصميم الشبكه كامله وذلك بهدف الاستناد عليها من اجل القيام بمشروع التخرج ... المطلوب مني هو ان اصمم شبكه اطفاء ذاتيه لاحد المخازن لادوات الصيانه .. ارجو المساعده


----------



## محمدخيرشيخاني (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو المراسله على the____dean شكرا لكم


----------



## ايسر عمران (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*helpe plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

:85:السلام عليكم .......... اخوكم محتاج وبشده كتب او اي معلومات عن مولدات الكتربلر عن المولد او المحرك وبالتحديد مولدات ذات الفولتيه العاليه hv caterpillar generator ارجوكم ساعدوني وبسرعه .. حتى ان كانت لديك روابط لمواقع بهذا الخصوص وشكرا


----------



## نور الفواطم (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين الكرام مساعدتي في موضوع بحثي وهو عن اختبار الشد في كل من الالمنيوم والحديد 
tensil test in copper ,AL,Fe


----------



## ابوزهراء (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
اريد بحث حول السيراميك مطلوب منا ضمن هندسة المواد او اي شي عن السيراميك
ارجو منكم المساعدة وشكر لكم على الفكرة الرائعة 
jamal_has***********


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

نور الفواطم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين الكرام مساعدتي في موضوع بحثي وهو عن اختبار الشد في كل من الالمنيوم والحديد
> tensil test in copper ,AL,Fe


 http://www.shareholder.com/novellus/downloads/stress.pdf
هذا كتاب عن الفحص الميكانيكي مهم جدا
http://classshares.student.usp.ac.fj/TEF03/technical/Materials%20Testing%20and%20Specimens.pdf
هذه صفحه بخصوص النحاس
http://www.springerlink.com/*******/5541h77h11518405/fulltext.pdf?page=1


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ابوزهراء قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
> اريد بحث حول السيراميك مطلوب منا ضمن هندسة المواد او اي شي عن السيراميك
> ارجو منكم المساعدة وشكر لكم على الفكرة الرائعة
> Jamal_has***********


 حبيبي ابو زهراء
تمت اجابتك سابقا
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 نوفمبر 2008)

نثمن جهودك وحرصك وتعاونك .

جزاك الله الف خير ودمت سندا لنا .

تقبل فائق التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## eng.dido (14 نوفمبر 2008)

eng.dido قال:


> :86: مستعجل.....
> 
> شكرا لتعاونك معى فى ما اطلبة منك ولولا انك تفيدنى ما طلبت منك الاتى:
> 
> ...




ارجو الرد ولو بالرفض


----------



## عابرهم (15 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هذه اول مشاركه لي في المنتدى

عندي مشروع عن نظام الفرامل في السيارات

الموضوع يتعلق في التآكل والاحتكاك في بطانه الفرامل وقرص ( الديسك)

Friction and wear in the Brake system

ياليت تساعدوني فيه


----------



## 2008 malak (15 نوفمبر 2008)

_هلو اذا ممكن ارسال عنوان بريد الالكتروني واي موضوع يتناول الطاقة الشمسية اوتصميم منظومة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية لان عندي بحث وارجو المساعدة العاجلة وارجو انني لم اثقل عليكم_


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ايسر عمران قال:


> :85:السلام عليكم .......... اخوكم محتاج وبشده كتب او اي معلومات عن مولدات الكتربلر عن المولد او المحرك وبالتحديد مولدات ذات الفولتيه العاليه hv caterpillar generator ارجوكم ساعدوني وبسرعه .. حتى ان كانت لديك روابط لمواقع بهذا الخصوص وشكرا


 
هذا الموقع الرسمي للشركه باللغه العربيه
http://middleeast-africa.cat.com/cda/layout?m=99584&x=20&location=drop


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

eng.dido قال:


> ارجو الرد ولو بالرفض


اخي العزيز نتمنى ان نستطيع مساعدتك وهي الامنيه
لكن طلبك بذاته بحث متكامل كبير جدا وبحاجه الى عمل متوصل
يستغرق الكثير من الوقت . اضف انه غير واضح وارجو ان تعود الى بداية 
الموضوع لكي تعرف االمطلوب منك لكي نساعدك .... شكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

kouga قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> *انا طالب هندسة انتاج واريد السؤال عن الالات التخيلية ( لم اجد سوى انها عبارة عن برامج)*
> *ارجو ان كانت هذه البرامج متوفرة وضع اسمائها او رابط لها و شرح بسيط لطريقة عملها:81:*


 http://os3a.pbwiki.com/الالات+التخيلية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

عابرهم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> هذه اول مشاركه لي في المنتدى
> 
> ...


 http://www.scania.com/Images/Checking Wheel Brakes Wear1_tcm10-144227.pdf
http://www.fisita.com/students/congress/sc08papers/f2008sc010.pdf
http://www.leclerclooms.com/draw_inst/brake01.pdf


----------



## ايسر عمران (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*مطلوب معلومات*

ارجو المساعده باي كتاب او معلومات عن مولدات الكتر بلر:1:ارجو وضعها هنا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عواد العتيبي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة اطارات سيارات السباق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
انا طالب بالسنة الاولى وفي درس الاحتكاك حيث ان قوى الحتكاك تتأثر بطبيعة السطحين ..
سأل الدكتور ليش في سيارات السباق يعرضون الاطارات ؟؟ هذا وهم يقدرون يعملون الاطارات من مادة قوة الاحتكاك فيها كبيرة وتبقى الاطارات بحجمها العادي ؟؟؟:10:
إلي عنده جواب لا يبخل علي 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

عواد العتيبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> انا طالب بالسنة الاولى وفي درس الاحتكاك حيث ان قوى الحتكاك تتأثر بطبيعة السطحين ..
> سأل الدكتور ليش في سيارات السباق يعرضون الاطارات ؟؟ هذا وهم يقدرون يعملون الاطارات من مادة قوة الاحتكاك فيها كبيرة وتبقى الاطارات بحجمها العادي ؟؟؟:10:
> إلي عنده جواب لا يبخل علي
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 

لا تستبدل الاطارات بماده اخرى وذلك كون معامل الاحتكاك النوعي لها متلائم مع خواصها التي ميزتها كماده في هذا الجانب ونوعا ما فانه عالي قياسا بانواع اخرى .
اما عرض الاطار هو لزيادة معامل الاحتكاك عند الشروع بالحركه الابتدائيه كون الوزن هنا ساكن وبحاجه الى قوه اضافيه للتغلب عليه ... وان معامل الاحتكاك يناسب طرديا مع المساحه .. وحتى بعد الانطلاق . كون الضغط اتي من قسمة الوزن على وحدة المساحه ...وهذا الاجراء لتفادي حالة slip او التقليل من تاثيراتها ........شكرا لك


----------



## disoooooooooo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا فى السنه الاخيره من قسم ميكا قوى واريد كتاب مهم جدا للمشروع Ironmaking & Steelmaking


----------



## المهندس محمد حجاج (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا طالب في العام الاخير واعمل علي مشروع دراسه ونقيم اداء الافران المميعه fluidized bed furnance
ولم اتمكن من الحصوا علي معلومان كافيه عنه ممكن المستعده ببعض الصور الكتب او اي مصادر اخري للبحث


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد حجاج قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا طالب في العام الاخير واعمل علي مشروع دراسه ونقيم اداء الافران المميعه fluidized bed furnance
> ولم اتمكن من الحصوا علي معلومان كافيه عنه ممكن المستعده ببعض الصور الكتب او اي مصادر اخري للبحث


 

http://www.getottenassociates.com/pdf_files/Fluidtherm - Fluidized Bed Furnaces.pdf
http://www.gec.jp/JSIM_DATA/WASTE/WASTE_5/html/Doc_509_1.html
http://www.trainex.org/web_courses/...pdf files/CarbonCatalystRegenerationUnits.pdf
http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?wo=2002012813
thank you​


----------



## lord of revenge (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*محتاج مساعدتكم يا اصحاب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على من لانبي بعده 
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

سلام لكل اعضاء هذا المنتدى الاكثر روعة بالنسبة لي

ابدأ معكم اليوم في طلبي او مشكلتي:87:

انا طالب في مرحلة التخرج
وعندي مشروع تخرج متعلق بناحية كبيرة في الطيران,,, وفي احد اجزاء هذا المشروع
نحتاج انا وزملائي لتفريغ غاز من بالون(منطاد) لا سلكيا وطبعا في مرحلة تفريغ الغاز نحتاج الى صمام لعمل ذلك
ومن خلال قرائتي لانواع الصمامات ,,وجدت ان من بين افضل انواع الصمامات هو نو الصمام الكهرطيسي او الكهرومغناطيسي (( solenoid valve))) 
وهذا هو ما اريد ان ابحث عنه بتفاصيل معينه
حيث انني في هذه المشاركة اطلب منكم المشورة في هذا النوع من الصمامات لاداء المهمة وهو هناك صمامات تقوم بالعمل نفسه اوتوماتيكيا ((لان يساستخدمه بشكل لا سلكي))

مع مراعاة عدة عوامل اهمها::
الوزن: حيث انني اريده خفيف الى اقصى حد ممكن (((( هذه اهم نقطة عندي ,,,هي النقطة الحاسمة بشكل لا نهائي))
الفولتية:: لا تزيد عن 24 فولت (( عادي اقل))
الوسط:: طبعا سوف استخدمه في للغاز 
الضغط:: ليس بالامر الحاسم حاليا


ويكمن طلبي 
في استشارتكم اخوتي في نوع الصمام,, ومدى معرفتكم لمواقع نت صالحة تتوفر بها هذه الصمامات,, وان كان بالمستطاع في بلد احدكم ان يشتريه فالرجاء ذكر ذلك ,,او ذكر المكان الذي به هذه الصمامات بعينه 
لاني اريده وبامكاني الوصول له ان شاء الله

والله لا يهينكم يا جماعة


انتظركم بفارغ الصبر
:20:
hope-twin*************​


----------



## nadir saeed (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا طالب بالسنه الاخيره قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه واطلب شرحا مفصلا لنظام التزييت الحديث في السيارات لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ramzi-eng (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*Catia V5R16*

I need a toturial for catia V5R16.
please, can someone help me????
​


----------



## بوحصة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالب في السنة الأخيرة في كلية الهندسة (ميكانيكا)في السعودية ولدي مشروع في تشغيل مكينات الإحتراق الداخلي بإضافة الغاز الطبيعي(غاز البيت) .
وحسب مأعلم أنها مجربة في مصر بكثرة ولكني لم أجد لذالك تفاصيل عن الكيفية التي تنفذ بها الطريقة .
مع العلم أننا نطمح لإضافة غازات أخرى ودراسة تأثيرها على المحرك والعادم .
آمل الرد علي ولكم الشكر والتقدير والإحترام ولملتقاكم الأكثر من رائع.


----------



## بنت لبنان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني بالله ارجو مساعدتي بالامر التالي اريد ان اقوم بمشروع صغير في منزلي الا وهو تصنيع مواد تنظيف الزجاج وعمل شامبو من مواد طبيعية ارجو ممن يستطيع مساعدتي بارك الله فيكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمدخيرشيخاني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكيه في السنه الخامسه واقوم بمشروع تخرج عن منظومات الاطفائ الذاتيه 
اتمنى لو باستطاعتك ان تقدم لي مشروع او مشروعين تنفيذيين عن هذا الموضوع مع المخططات المعماريه والمخططات تصميم الشبكه كامله وذلك بهدف الاستناد عليها من اجل القيام بمشروع التخرج ... المطلوب مني هو ان اصمم شبكه اطفاء ذاتيه لاحد المخازن لادوات الصيانه .. ارجو المساعده


----------



## حسين طه عبيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*نرجو المساعدة*

شرح تفصيلى عن اجزاء الاليا الثقيله (لودر- دوزر- موتر قريدر)ماركة- الكاتربلر
او موقع للموضوع إذا سمحتم .


----------



## العريضي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوتي الكرام اني المهندس العريضي من العراق واستاذ في المعهد التقني ومسئول عن الورش الميكانيكية واحتاج من حضراتكم بدون اي زحمة ان تعطوني وسائل ايظاح من عمليات الخراطة والانواع وكذلك السباكة بانواعها وطريقة عملها وكذلك اللحام ولكم جزيل الشكر والثواب لكي نحاول ان نرتقي بالطلبة والوصول الى المستوى الامثل من التطور وشكرا ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والارتقاء


----------



## turram (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد بحث حول هدا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا:
etude sur les différent méthodes de production de l'energie éléctrique
انتظر ردكم شكرا


----------



## smiledesign (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مطلوب مراجع لمشروع عن محطات لتحلية مياه البحرولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو اسماء2 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم سؤالى هو اذا كان عندى محرك كهربى يدور بسرعة 1400لفة/دقيقة وقطر الطنبور القائد 7سم ماهو قطر الطنبور المنقاد للحصول على سرعة 100لفة/دقيقة


----------



## حسن نايل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ما هي طريقة حساب الموديول للتروس


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو اسماء2 قال:


> السلام عليكم سؤالى هو اذا كان عندى محرك كهربى يدور بسرعة 1400لفة/دقيقة وقطر الطنبور القائد 7سم ماهو قطر الطنبور المنقاد للحصول على سرعة 100لفة/دقيقة


 
n1 * D1 = N2 *d2
98 سم​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

حسن نايل قال:


> ما هي طريقة حساب الموديول للتروس


 http://www.mitcalc.com/en/ui/bevelgear.pdf
http://www.mitcalc.com/en/ui/spurgear.pdf
http://www.nordtech.ubm.ro/issues/2003/2003.01.34.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

smiledesign قال:


> مطلوب مراجع لمشروع عن محطات لتحلية مياه البحرولكم جزيل الشكر


http://www.raindancewatersystems.com/desalinators.html
http://www.e-watertreatmentchemicals.com/desalination.html
http://www.livescience.com/environment/071109-carbon-ocean.html
http://www.thermaxindia.com/V2/DivAdmin\Casestudy\Images\seawatercase.pdf
http://www.idswater.com/water/europ...nation_Reverse_Osmosis/73_0/g_supplier_3.html


----------



## nmso (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا طالب في الهندسه الميكانيكيه وعندي سؤال عن التحكم النيوماتي بصراحه بحثت عنه ومالقيت الاجابه الكافيه والواضحه وياليت تفيدوني الله لايهينكم 
السؤال\ اذا كان عندنا الوزن والظغط معلووم كيف اوجد قطر الاسطوانه ؟
الاسطوانه وهي اسطوانه الهواء المظغوط وياليت الرد بسرعه لاني محتاجه


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

هل أجد لديكم مايخص البطانة الحرارية للمعادن المستخدمة في تبطين افران الصهر والتحميص وانابيب نقل المواد التى تكون درجة حرارتة اكثر من 1000 م )؟ جزاكم الله خير


----------



## disoooooooooo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم للمره الثانيه انا فى السنه الاخيره من قسم ميكا قوى واريد كتاب مهم جدا للمشروع Ironmaking & Steelmaking*​


----------



## نور الفواطم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ حامد


----------



## nmso (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني انا ادرس هندسه ميكانيكيه وانا عضو جديد عندكم وان شالله تفيدوني واستفيد منكم وعندي سؤال بحثت عنه ومالقيت له اجابات كافيه او واضحه يياليت تفيدوني الله لا يهينكم وهوعن التحكم النيوماتي اللي هو الهواء المظغوووط 
السؤال \ اذا كان عندنا الوزن والظغط معلووم كيف اوجد قطر الاسطوانه ؟
الاسطوانه وهي اسطوانه الهواء المظغوط وياليت الرد بسرعه لاني محتاجه لا حرمكم الله ثواب الدنيا والاخره


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ramzi-eng قال:


> I need a toturial for catia V5R16.
> 
> please, can someone help me????​


 http://loadingvault.com/search.php?m=Tutorial+Catia
http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/catia-v5r16.html


----------



## م. ام ليمارا (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي سؤال عن الواح العزل من البوليستيرين المبثوق عن طريقة صناعتها بالتفصيل نسب خلط المواد والات خط الانتاج وهل يمكن الاستفادة من بقايا عملية القص باعادة تصنيعا وماهي تغير نسب الخلط عندها(الرجاء يكون الجواب بالتفصيل وبدقة) 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

disoooooooooo قال:


> *السلام عليكم للمره الثانيه انا فى السنه الاخيره من قسم ميكا قوى واريد كتاب مهم جدا للمشروع Ironmaking & Steelmaking*​


 http://www.research.ibm.com/journal/rd/402/lee.pdf
http://gcep.stanford.edu/pdfs/2RK4ZjKBF2f71uM4uriP9g/Lu_New_Sustainable_Ironmaking.pdf
http://www.ornl.gov/~webworks/cppr/y2001/rpt/122325.pdf
http://www.hismelt.com/EN/Documents/TechnicalPapers/2002_12_bhubaneswar_burke_gull.pdf
http://www.gasification.org/Docs/Conferences/1999/GTC99250.pdf


----------



## omaalrubaiee (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوه القادرين على مساعدتي
في ايجاد معادلة اتمكن من خلالها حساب معدل الجريان في انبوب يكون معلوم القطر و النوع وضغط السائل فيه
لاني بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد حلا
شكرا لكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

nmso قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب في الهندسه الميكانيكيه وعندي سؤال عن التحكم النيوماتي بصراحه بحثت عنه ومالقيت الاجابه الكافيه والواضحه وياليت تفيدوني الله لايهينكم
> السؤال\ اذا كان عندنا الوزن والظغط معلووم كيف اوجد قطر الاسطوانه ؟
> الاسطوانه وهي اسطوانه الهواء المظغوط وياليت الرد بسرعه لاني محتاجه


 

هذا موقع لحساب الاسطوانه
مجرد ادخال المتغيرات تاخذ كامل النتائج
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pneumatic-cylinder-force-d_1273.html
واطلع على التالي
http://www.boschrexroth.com/computation/converter/flow_cylinder_calculator.jsp
http://fluid-power.globalspec.com/Industrial-
Directory/pneumatic_cylinder_speed_calculation


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

omaalrubaiee قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاخوه القادرين على مساعدتي
> في ايجاد معادلة اتمكن من خلالها حساب معدل الجريان في انبوب يكون معلوم القطر و النوع وضغط السائل فيه
> لاني بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد حلا
> شكرا لكم


 http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/mflow.html
http://www.lcsc.edu/ttutschig/physics211/lab/lab8-pressureandfluidflow.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

م. ام ليمارا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي سؤال عن الواح العزل من البوليستيرين المبثوق عن طريقة صناعتها بالتفصيل نسب خلط المواد والات خط الانتاج وهل يمكن الاستفادة من بقايا عملية القص باعادة تصنيعا وماهي تغير نسب الخلط عندها(الرجاء يكون الجواب بالتفصيل وبدقة)
> وشكرا جزيلا


 ارجو طرح السؤال في الهندسه الكيمياويه
كونه من اختصاصهم .. وشكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

AHMAD-1976 قال:


> هل أجد لديكم مايخص البطانة الحرارية للمعادن المستخدمة في تبطين افران الصهر والتحميص وانابيب نقل المواد التى تكون درجة حرارتة اكثر من 1000 م )؟ جزاكم الله خير


 http://www.jalanref.com/acid.html
http://www.jalanref.com/halisilicate.html
http://www.lwbref.de/en/products-services/products/
وللبحث اكتب refractories


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

lord of revenge قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على من لانبي بعده
> محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم​
> ...


 24v DC
http://www.diffisotherm.com/pdf/electrovanne-page402-403.pdf
http://www.altfuel.com/solenoids.htm
http://member.e-jett.com/438/documents/tork_general_purpose___solenoid_valve.pdf
http://www.thefind.com/appliances/info-24v-gas-valve


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت لبنان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني بالله ارجو مساعدتي بالامر التالي اريد ان اقوم بمشروع صغير في منزلي الا وهو تصنيع مواد تنظيف الزجاج وعمل شامبو من مواد طبيعية ارجو ممن يستطيع مساعدتي بارك الله فيكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 اهلا بك
هذا موقع متخصص بالمنظفات
وللبحث اكتبي detergent
وافضل طرح السؤال في الهندسه الكيمياويه لزيادة المعلومه وشكرا لك

http://www.chemistry.co.nz/deterginfo.htm


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بوحصة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا طالب في السنة الأخيرة في كلية الهندسة (ميكانيكا)في السعودية ولدي مشروع في تشغيل مكينات الإحتراق الداخلي بإضافة الغاز الطبيعي(غاز البيت) .
> وحسب مأعلم أنها مجربة في مصر بكثرة ولكني لم أجد لذالك تفاصيل عن الكيفية التي تنفذ بها الطريقة .
> مع العلم أننا نطمح لإضافة غازات أخرى ودراسة تأثيرها على المحرك والعادم .
> آمل الرد علي ولكم الشكر والتقدير والإحترام ولملتقاكم الأكثر من رائع.


 

http://library.thinkquest.org/C006011/english/sites/gasmotoren.php3?v=2
How Car Engines Work
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/engine.htm
http://www.jasperengines.com/gas-engines.htm
The History of the Automobile
http://inventors.about.com/library/weekly/aacarsgasa.htm​


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء اصحاب الخبرة في محطات الكهرباء البخارية بتزويدي بكل مايخص هذه المحطات من توربينات ومراجل وشبكات تصفيةالمياهالخاصة بها علما اني احتاج الى هذه المعلومات بالسرعة القصوى


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

حسين طه عبيد قال:


> شرح تفصيلى عن اجزاء الاليا الثقيله (لودر- دوزر- موتر قريدر)ماركة- الكاتربلر
> او موقع للموضوع إذا سمحتم .


 

تمت اجابة نفس السؤال هنا
رجاء عد للاجابات ستجد ما تريد ان شاء الله
شكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

nadir saeed قال:


> انا طالب بالسنه الاخيره قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه واطلب شرحا مفصلا لنظام التزييت الحديث في السيارات لكم مني جزيل الشكر


 

http://www.enluse.com/?gclid=CJb03v2yjZcCFRK6ugodOwVUAA


----------



## احمدالفولى (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لبعد التحية اريد شرح تفصيل بالكتابة والصور والفيديو عن التسلسل التكنولوجى عن عمليات الخارطة (التشغيل على الماكينات)


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء اصحاب الخبرة في محطات الكهرباء البخارية بتزويدي بكل مايخص هذه المحطات من توربينات ومراجل وشبكات تصفيةالمياهالخاصة بها علما اني احتاج الى هذه المعلومات بالسرعة القصوى*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو سيف العراقي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gas Turbine Handbook
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t41559.html
The comprehensive guide for the operation and maintenance of large turbo-generators
http://mihd.net/ygotu4


*History*
*The first device that may be classified as a steam turbine was little more than a toy, the classic **Aeolipile**, created in the 1st century by **Hero of Alexandria** in **Roman Egypt**.**[1]**[2]**[3]** Heron's steam engine was also used to open temple doors and so was the first mechanical use of steam power. A thousand years later, a steam turbine with practical applications was invented in 1551 by **Taqi al-Din** in **Ottoman Egypt**, who described it as a **prime mover** for rotating a **spit**.**[4]** Yet another steam turbine device was created by Italian **Giovanni Branca** in 1629. These early devices, however, were very different from the modern steam turbine, invented in 1884 by English engineer, **Charles A. Parsons**, whose first model was connected to a **dynamo** that generated 7.5 kW of electricity. His patent was licensed and the turbine was scaled up shortly after by an American, **George Westinghouse**. The Parsons turbine turned out to be relatively easy to scale up. Within Parsons' lifetime the generating capacity of a unit was increased by a factor of about 10,000.*
*A number of other variations of turbines were developed that worked effectively with steam. The de Laval turbine (invented by **Gustaf de Laval**) places convergent-divergent nozzles in between stages in order to extract more energy from the steam.*
*The modern steam turbine has almost completely replaced the **reciprocating piston**steam engine** (invented by **Thomas Newcomen** and greatly improved by **James Watt**), primarily because of its greater **thermal efficiency** and higher **power-to-weight ratio**. In addition, the turbine has only one moving part compared to a piston engine, which can have dozens or even hundreds.*​ 

*Types*
*Steam turbines are made in a variety of sizes ranging from rare 1 hp (0.75 kW) units used as mechanical drives for pumps, compressors and other shaft driven equipment, to 2,000,000 hp (1,500,000 kW) turbines used to generate electricity. There are several classifications for modern steam turbines. A turbine may be classified with several descriptors, for example: an impulse type turbine may be a noncondensing unit with two stages of reversing elements, cross-compounded with a low-pressure Reaction Turbine.*​ 

*[**edit**] Impulse turbines*​ 

*An **impulse turbine** has fixed nozzles that orient the steam flow into high speed jets. These jets contain significant **kinetic energy**, which the rotor blades, shaped like buckets, convert into shaft rotation as the steam jet changes direction. A pressure drop occurs in the nozzle. The pressure is the same when the steam enters the blade as it leaves the blade. As the steam flows through the nozzle, its pressure falls from steam chest pressure to condenser pressure (or atmosphere pressure). Due to this relatively higher ratio of expansion of steam in the nozzle, the steam leaves the nozzle with a very high velocity. At a specific **temperature** and **pressure** steam has certain physical properties. The certain amount of heat or thermal energy contained within the steam increases with an increase of temperature or pressure or vice versa. The flow of steam through a channel such as a nozzle reduces its thermal energy, however this decrease in thermal energy is equivalent to gain of kinetic energy. The thermal energy is converted from thermal to kinetic causing the steam to flow from high pressure, i.e. the steam chest, nozzle block, etc.. to an area of low pressure, i.e. the turbine casing. The steam leaving the moving blades still retains a large portion of the velocity it had after leaving the nozzle. The loss of energy due to this higher exit velocity is commonly called the "carry over velocity" or "leaving loss." In impulse turbines, steam expansion only happens at nozzles.*​ 


*The types of impulse turbines are:*

*Banki turbine*​
*Girard turbine*​
*Pelton turbine*​
*Turgo turbine*​
*




*​




*Reaction turbines*​ 



*In a **reaction turbine** the rotor blades themselves are arranged to form convergent nozzles. This type of turbine makes use of the reaction force produced as the steam accelerates through the nozzles formed by the rotor. Steam is directed onto the rotor by the fixed vanes of the **stator**. It leaves the stator as a jet that fills the entire circumference of the rotor. The steam then changes direction and increases its speed relative to the speed of the blades. A pressure drop occurs across both the stator and the rotor, with steam accelerating through the stator and decelerating through the rotor, with no net change in steam velocity across the stage but with a decrease in both pressure and temperature, reflecting the work performed in the driving of the rotor. These types of turbines create large amounts of axial thrust, therefore, anti-**friction**thrust bearings** are utilized.*​ 

*The reaction turbines are :*​ 


*Fourneyron turbine*
*Francis turbine*​
*Thompson turbine*​
*Kaplan turbine*​
*Propeller turbine*​
*[**edit**] Steam path arrangements*​





*Steam flow diagram of an extracting turbine*​







*Steam flow diagram of a reversing turbine*​






*Types of steam turbines include condensing, noncondensing, reheat, extraction and induction.*​



*Noncondensing or backpressure turbines are most widely used for process steam applications. The exhaust pressure is controlled by a regulating valve to suit the needs of the process steam pressure. These are commonly found at **refineries**, **district heating** units, **pulp** and **paper** plants, and **desalination** facilities where large amounts of low pressure process steam are available.*

*Condensing turbines are most commonly found in electrical **power plants**, and marine propulsion plants. These turbines exhaust steam in a partially condensed state, typically of a **quality** near 90%, at a pressure well below atmospheric to a **condenser**. These turbines are the mainstay of the electric power generation industry. The moisture in the last turbine stages requires more expensive materials; otherwise erosion of the blades becomes a major problem. Condensing turbines are used for all coal fired generating stations, all oil and gas fired steam electric plants, all nuclear power plants, and all combined cycle power plants.*​

*Reheat turbines are also used almost exclusively in electrical power plants. In a reheat turbine, steam flow exits from a high pressure section of the turbine and is returned to the **boiler** where it is further superheated. The steam then goes back into an intermediate pressure section of the turbine and continues its expansion. Virtually all reheat turbines are also classed as condensing turbines.*​

*Extraction turbines are common in many applications, particularly in certain manufacturing sectors such as papermaking which require steam at a certain pressure and temperature. In an extracting turbine, some of the steam is taken from a point of the turbine having the desired temperature and pressure, and used for industrial process needs or sent to boiler feedwater heaters. Extraction flows may be controlled with a valve, or left uncontrolled. A one-way valve is almost always located on the extraction piping. In the event of an emergency turbine shutdown, pressure from the extraction line could supply enough energy to overspeed the turbine if there is a loss of load on the machine. The check valve prevents this from occurring.*​

*Cruising turbines were used in US Navy designs of the 1950s and 60s. These turbines had staging which was designed for slow and medium speeds, with additional stages upstream which were only used for high speed operations. In normal cruising operation the upstream impulse stages were bypassed.*​

*Reversing Turbines are equipped with one or more stages of blades that are faced in the opposite direction of the main blading. A valving arrangement allows for the main steam line to be closed to the forward blades and opened to the reversing blade elements. These reversing blades are mounted on the same shaft as the forward elements. Normally the reversing blades share the same **condenser**. During reversing operations, the forward blade elements are spinning backwards in hot steam. This incurrs a large efficiency loss known as windage loss. This steam is relatively stagnant and the forward blades may overheat during extended operation. Before the development of reversing turbines, steam turbine ships could not propel themselves in reverse. Reversing steam turbines were once common in the marine industry, although their use has declined with the rise of the **diesel engine** and electric drive.*​

*Induction turbines introduce low pressure steam at an* *intermediate** stage to produce additional power[citation *​


----------



## أحمد اوسكار (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:77:
انا اسمى احمد خريج ميكاترونكس:3: وهتعين قريب ان شاء الله فى مصنع زجاج:31: وكان هناك المكابس
واللى هتعين عليها ممكن اى معلومات ممكنه عن المكابس او اى شئ يخص مصانع الزجاج
وشكرا...​


----------



## abu_fahad9 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

احتاج sloution manul للكتاب التالي

Adavnced Engineering Dynamics 
By J.H. Ginsberg, Harber


المرجوا المساعدة


----------



## agaaaas (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا مهندس ميكانيكي في سنتي الاخيرة من الدراسات العليا ارجو ان اجد من يساعدنى 
في بحث أو أي بحث لمشروع الدراسات العليا (لإجازة الماجستير)
أي موقع يعطي مترحات أو رسائل ماجستير في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية (شعبة القوى (الحراريات))

ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا و شكرا


----------



## morylight (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*الرجاء المساعدة في نظرية قطع المعادن*

السلام عليكم 
احتاج إلى حلقة بحث في أحد المواضيع المتعلقة بنظرية قطع المعادن مثل مواد أدوات القطع ,اهتراء أدوات القطع ...الخ
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

agaaaas قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا مهندس ميكانيكي في سنتي الاخيرة من الدراسات العليا ارجو ان اجد من يساعدنى
> ...


 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/4437402/40b3c71f/sharing.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105621.html
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

abu_fahad9 قال:


> احتاج sloution manul للكتاب التالي
> 
> Adavnced Engineering Dynamics
> By J.H. Ginsberg, Harber
> ...


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t39884-4.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

أحمد اوسكار قال:


> السلام عليكم:77:​
> 
> انا اسمى احمد خريج ميكاترونكس:3: وهتعين قريب ان شاء الله فى مصنع زجاج:31: وكان هناك المكابس
> واللى هتعين عليها ممكن اى معلومات ممكنه عن المكابس او اى شئ يخص مصانع الزجاج​
> وشكرا...​


تشرفنا بمعرفتك ياحماده
ومبروك التعيين ياهندسه
صناعة الزجاج فيها خطوط انتاجيه متعدده ومكائن مختلفه 
اليك هذا الموقع المتخصص ويدعم اللغه العربيه


http://ar.glassmachinechina.com
/
وهذا الموقع الاصل
http://www.glassmachinechina.com/company-info


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد مساعده فى بحث عن Drag force
وشكرا


----------



## أحمد اوسكار (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الموقع كبير قوى ومتاهه ممكن معلومات عن المكابس فقط


----------



## المهندس الواسطي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ حامد الحمداوي 

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب في كلية تقنية - قسم تقنيات السيارات في بغداد 
ارجو منك رفدي بمواضيع ومحاضرات واسئلة وتوضيحات عن علم الميكانيك الهندسي ( الاستاتيك والديناميك )

وكذالك مواضيع عن مادة الثرموداينمك ( الحرارة ) 
ويالايت بالعربية وسهلة وبسيطة قدر المستطاع 

انتظر الرد مع الشكر الجزيل والثناء الكبير


----------



## eng gemy (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*طالب بكالوريوس ..ارجو المساعدة ..ضروري*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اساتذتنا المهندسين الكرام

انا طالب في 4 ميكانيكا

وبعمل مشروع حلقة تزحلق علي الجليد

حجم المكان 30x50x12
الارتفاع 12

الحلقة دي عبارة عن مسار محدد ..تتزحلق فيه عربية راكبها انسان

فانا بفكر اعمل المسار ده علي شكل ..helix

عايز سرعة العربية تبدأ من الصفر ...وتنتهي ب 15 كم / ساعة

فانا مش عارف اجيب معادلة الاداء ..ولا عارف اجيب طول المسار ..والميل 

رحت لدكتور ميكانيكا في اعدادي قالي دي معادلة حركة جسم متماسك حركة عامة حول محور ثابت
وقالي دي صعبة جدا ومستحيل تتحل

مش عارف اعمل ايه
لو حد يعرف برنامج محاكاة ممكن يساعدني...او اي حاجة في الموضوع

واكون شاكر ليكم جدا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

أحمد اوسكار قال:


> الموقع كبير قوى ومتاهه ممكن معلومات عن المكابس فقط


 
اية مكابس يا احمد
وضح رجاء" ما تريد شكرا ابو شهاب


----------



## eng gemy (26 نوفمبر 2008)

انا لسه واخد بالي من الموضوع ده

انا عندي استفسار كنت عملت له موضوع لوحده

فانا هنقله تاني هنا...وهو ده اكيد مكانه الصح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اساتذتنا المهندسين الكرام

انا طالب في 4 ميكانيكا

وبعمل مشروع حلقة تزحلق علي الجليد

حجم المكان 30x50x12
الارتفاع 12

الحلقة دي عبارة عن مسار محدد ..تتزحلق فيه عربية راكبها انسان

فانا بفكر اعمل المسار ده علي شكل ..helix

عايز سرعة العربية تبدأ من الصفر ...وتنتهي ب 15 كم / ساعة

فانا مش عارف اجيب معادلة الاداء ..ولا عارف اجيب طول المسار ..والميل 

رحت لدكتور ميكانيكا في اعدادي قالي دي معادلة حركة جسم متماسك حركة عامة حول محور ثابت
وقالي دي صعبة جدا ومستحيل تتحل

مش عارف اعمل ايه
لو حد يعرف برنامج محاكاة ممكن يساعدني...او اي حاجة في الموضوع

واكون شاكر ليكم جدا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس الواسطي قال:


> الاخ حامد الحمداوي
> 
> السلام عليكم
> انا طالب في كلية تقنية - قسم تقنيات السيارات في بغداد
> ...


 
http://216.246.91.89/vb/showthread.php?t=22679
http://216.246.91.89/vb/showthread.php?t=15576
حبيبي الواسطي ( الكوت لو الحي ؟؟ ) تصفح هذا الموقع من راس الصفحه
الى نهايتها وتابع الروابط فيها
ولكن بعد التسجيل لانه موقع تعليمي مفيد جدا .. الى ان اتيك بحلول الكتابين قريبا ان شاء الله
انت تستاهل اتاخر على مودك راح انطيك كل الحلول وانت اختار بس اللي رجاء عندك ان تسلم لي على ملائك كلهم
وتنطيهم الحلول ........... ها متفقين
يالله من هذا الرابط
http://www.ftek.chalmers.se/vbl/veckoblad/f1/lp3/ffm515_mek1/losningar/
بس انت ماكتلي ياكتاب واسم المؤلف مالته
اذا تحتاج شيء اخر اتفضل شكرا ياورده
Engineering Mechanics - Dynamics 11th ed - r Hibbeler ptc, 2006

1. Chapter 12

http://www.4shared.com/file/48506650...Chapter12.html

2.Chapter 13

http://www.4shared.com/file/48441264...hapter_13.html

3.Chapter14

http://www.4shared.com/file/48441925...Chapter14.html

4. Chapter 15

http://www.4shared.com/file/48501001...hapter_15.html

5. Chapter16
http://www.4shared.com/file/48499916...Chapter16.html

6.Chapter 17

http://www.4shared.com/file/48501922...hapter_17.html

7.Chapter 18

http://www.4shared.com/file/48502110...hapter_18.html

8. Chapter 19

http://www.4shared.com/file/48502804...hapter_19.html

9.Chapter 20

http://www.4shared.com/file/48498563...hapter_20.html

10. Chapter 21
http://www.4shared.com/file/48444152...hapter_21.html

11.Chapter 22
http://www.4shared.com/file/48442996...hapter_22.html​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ والزميل الفاضل حامد الحمداوي 

بأسم ادرارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب نقدم لك ازكى التحية والتقدير على اهتمامك وتعاونك .

راجين من الله ان يديمك عطاءا وذخرا ونفع بك .

تقبل اجمل المنى والامتنان .

البغدادي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ والزميل الفاضل حامد الحمداوي
> 
> بأسم ادرارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب نقدم لك ازكى التحية والتقدير على اهتمامك وتعاونك .
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك اخي ابو احمد
وانا كلي امتنان وتقدير واعتزاز بجهودكم
ودعائي الصادق لكم بالموفقيه الدائمه
ودمت لنا اخا وصديقا .......... شكري وسلامي وتحياتي لك اخي شكري


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

احمدالفولى قال:


> السلام عليكم لبعد التحية اريد شرح تفصيل بالكتابة والصور والفيديو عن التسلسل التكنولوجى عن عمليات الخارطة (التشغيل على الماكينات)


 
http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/HaitemHichri/DocLib/Chapter5 Turning.pdf
http://faculty-staff.ou.edu/T/Michele.G.Tersine-1/POM/3523ppt/ProcSel&Layout.ppt
http://mfg.eng.rpi.edu/gmp/Powerpoint/Turning.ppt
http://mfg.eng.rpi.edu/CAM/Powerpoint/ProcessTechnology.ppt


----------



## م. ام ليمارا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد معرفة الharmonic System Code لمادة البوليستيرين المبثوق وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## ahmad har (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم 
عاجل جدا لمن لديه المعلومة...........
ما هي السرعات المسموحة بها للهواء المضغوط .
وبشكل مفصل أكثر ماهي السرعة المسموح بها للهواء الخارج من الضاغط اذاكان التدفق 2100m3/h ,والضغط 40bar .
بصراحة كنت اراجع خلف تصميم احدى الشركات فوجدت ان سرعة الهواء في الpipe حوالي 116 m/s فاستغربت من هذه القيمة فهل الهواء يشبه الماء ام ان هناك اختلاف وشكرا.*​


----------



## فارلاند (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندسه كهرباء وأعمل حديثا في مجال معالجة الصرف الصحي وتنقية المياه وأحتاج الي شرح لكيفيه هذه العمليه وأعمال الكهروميكانيك التي فيها وأيضا كيفية تصميمها بالاضافه الي شرح لمحطة معالجة الصرف الصحي بما فيها من اعمال كهروميكانيكيه ، وشرح لمنظومة تنقية مياه الشرب وايضا لمحطة الفلتر بما فيها من أعمال كهروميكانيكية اانا عاجزه عن شكر كل من قرأ رسالتي وحاول في مساعدتي ارجو مساعدتكم شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## فليحجا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اين موضوع الطرق الحديثة في معالجة الماء


----------



## mohsen bouallegui (27 نوفمبر 2008)

عندي دراجة نارية عمرها شهر نوعهاforza 50cm انخفض ضغط محركها ما هو السبب 
شكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

فارلاند قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا مهندسه كهرباء وأعمل حديثا في مجال معالجة الصرف الصحي وتنقية المياه وأحتاج الي شرح لكيفيه هذه العمليه وأعمال الكهروميكانيك التي فيها وأيضا كيفية تصميمها بالاضافه الي شرح لمحطة معالجة الصرف الصحي بما فيها من اعمال كهروميكانيكيه ، وشرح لمنظومة تنقية مياه الشرب وايضا لمحطة الفلتر بما فيها من أعمال كهروميكانيكية اانا عاجزه عن شكر كل من قرأ رسالتي وحاول في مساعدتي ارجو مساعدتكم شكرا جزيلا .


 
http://216.69.159.68/huberuae/upload/1632c2dX/76008142.pdf
http://www.wastewatercenter.com/


----------



## polkmn (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


سادتي الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
انا مهندس ميكانيكي في سنتي الاخيرة (الماجستير) ارجو ان اجد من يساعدنى 
عندي بحث حول الطاقة الشمسية
Solar water pumps
ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا و شكرا
kawamech***********


----------



## osama.islam (27 نوفمبر 2008)

كني حضرتك طالب هندسة ميكانيك .. قسم إنتاج .. في جامعة حلب ... 

ما هيك

؟؟؟


----------



## التائب اليك (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اتمنى اى اخ عنده معلومات عن 
(steam turbine) من صور لاجزائها و كيفيه صيانتها او اى موقع علمى بيكلم عنها 
او اى كتاب عن هذا الموضوع 
ياريت يفيدنى بيه وربنا يجازيه كل خير . 

ومعلش برده موضوع تانى 
لو حد عنده معلومات عن (lift and drag) فيديوهات او صور او معلومات 

ومعلش طولت عليكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

التائب اليك قال:


> اتمنى اى اخ عنده معلومات عن
> (steam turbine) من صور لاجزائها و كيفيه صيانتها او اى موقع علمى بيكلم عنها
> او اى كتاب عن هذا الموضوع
> ياريت يفيدنى بيه وربنا يجازيه كل خير .
> ...


 steam turbine
هذه صفحة من بحث كوكل اضغط اي صوره فيها لتتحول الى موقع بنفس الخصوص
http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&q=steam+turbine&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور&gbv=2

lift and drag

http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&q=lift+and+drag&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور&gbv=2


----------



## ولد الهندسة الحديث (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بعض الاستفسارات بارك الله فيكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى الرائع وإني ألجأ إليكم بعد الله لأني أعلم أن هذا المنتدى هو الأفضل والأدق في التخصصات الهندسية ...

ولدي اختبار يوم السبت وأعطانا الدكتور اسئلة في مادة الورش الهندسية وعددها 50 سؤالاً .. أجبت على 30 منها وتبقى لدي 20 منها استعصت علي فقلت لنفسي الحل الوحيد بأيدي اخواني المهندسين هنا ...

ومن يستطيع حلها فله جزيل الشكر والامتنان :

1 - 

What are the precautions to be considered during the measuring process ?

2 - 

What is the difference between direct and indirect measurements ?

3 - 

How many dimensions can the Vernier Caliper measure ?

4 - 

What is the difference between rough and fine files ? Explain with a sketch ?

5 - 

What are the tool angles and write down the relationship between them ?

6 - 

Explain and mention the steps of how you can produce a threaded hole ?

7 - 

Mention the reasons for the following :

- There are longitudinal slots in the threading taps
- The inclination of the chisel on the surface to be removed

8 - 

Explain with a neat sketch the method of dividing a Vernier Caliber to give the accuracy :

- 0.1 mm and 0.02 mm

9 -

Show with the neat sketching the following reading :

- Steel Rule Reading : 129.8mm
- Vernier Caliper Reading : 75.12mm
-Micrometer Reading : 32.87mm


:11::11::11:

ودمتم


----------



## دايناميك (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*blade & volute*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو مساعدتي في بحث عن معادلات تصميم الblade, volute للpump
لأني بحثت عنها كثيرا ولم أجدها فأرجو المساعده
شكرا:68:


----------



## عبدالله الغزالي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا م/ عبدالله الغزالي . عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي أسأل الله أن يبارك فيه . أرجو من كل أخواني الكرام أن يتقبلوني أخا لهم وأتمنى أن تنال مشاركاتي أعجابكم وأن تكون نافعه بإذن الله.
السؤال:
 أريد من أخواني أي كتب في شرح برنامج ال Pdms ولكن غير الذي ينزل مع البرنامج ويرجى أن يكون ال (Training manual)


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ahmad har قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> *عاجل جدا لمن لديه المعلومة...........*
> *ما هي السرعات المسموحة بها للهواء المضغوط .*
> ...


 
مرحبا بك اخي الكريم
نعم الهواء يشبه الماء تماما ولهما نفس السلوك كونها عائلة الموائع التي تضم السوائل الغازات
اما عن السرعه فهي حالة كيفية اي حسب الغرض المستخدم فيه الهواء المضغوط . فاحيانا يستخدم الهواء كرافع للمواد كالغبار كثلا فيتم رفع سرعته او للتنظيف .و لان السوائل والغازات نفس السلوك
فان مساحة المقطع للانبوب الناقل تتحكم بالسرعه وفقا لمعادلة الجريان المستمر q= av
وشكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

عبدالله الغزالي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا م/ عبدالله الغزالي . عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي أسأل الله أن يبارك فيه . أرجو من كل أخواني الكرام أن يتقبلوني أخا لهم وأتمنى أن تنال مشاركاتي أعجابكم وأن تكون نافعه بإذن الله.
> السؤال:
> أريد من أخواني أي كتب في شرح برنامج ال Pdms ولكن غير الذي ينزل مع البرنامج ويرجى أن يكون ال (Training manual)


 
http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/pdms-training-pdf.html
http://www.roxar.com/category.php?categoryID=1164


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

polkmn قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> سادتي الكرام
> ...


 
http://store.solar-electric.com/sodcwapu.html
http://store.altenergystore.com/Solar-Water-Pumps/c489/


----------



## احمد حماد سليمان (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكلة مولد كمز*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو يا اخوان الافادة في هذه المشكلة :
مولد نوع كمنز وقدرة 500 كيلو واط تم توريده حديثا لاحدى المؤسسات لم يعمل الا مدة 25 ساعة عمل بشكل جيد ثم يعمل لمدة ساعة ويتوقف فجاة وتكرر هذا العطل اكثر من مرة قمت بتغير زيت التشحيم وفلاتر الزيت وفلاتر السولار وقمت بفحص كهربائي عام ولم اجد اي شيئ يسبب هذا العطل وقمت بالتشغيل وهذه المرة اشتغل لمدة 4 ساعات ثم توقف فجاة ارجو ان تنصحوني وتساعدوني بمقترحاتكم في حل هذه المشكلة .


----------



## نور الفواطم (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتى في موضوع بحثي وهو
the effect of load on copper,al,fe 
والذي يتضمن bending وشكل الكسر لهذه المواد مع وجود مخططات مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد حماد سليمان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو يا اخوان الافادة في هذه المشكلة :
> مولد نوع كمنز وقدرة 500 كيلو واط تم توريده حديثا لاحدى المؤسسات لم يعمل الا مدة 25 ساعة عمل بشكل جيد ثم يعمل لمدة ساعة ويتوقف فجاة وتكرر هذا العطل اكثر من مرة قمت بتغير زيت التشحيم وفلاتر الزيت وفلاتر السولار وقمت بفحص كهربائي عام ولم اجد اي شيئ يسبب هذا العطل وقمت بالتشغيل وهذه المرة اشتغل لمدة 4 ساعات ثم توقف فجاة ارجو ان تنصحوني وتساعدوني بمقترحاتكم في حل هذه المشكلة .


 
اذكر عدد الاسطوانات
ونوع الوقود
هل يتضمن توربو جارج
ومضخة وقود (فيول بمب ) كهربائي ام ميكانيكي
ونوع التبريد 
رجاء"


----------



## ahmad har (29 نوفمبر 2008)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> مرحبا بك اخي الكريم
> نعم الهواء يشبه الماء تماما ولهما نفس السلوك كونها عائلة الموائع التي تضم السوائل الغازات
> اما عن السرعه فهي حالة كيفية اي حسب الغرض المستخدم فيه الهواء المضغوط . فاحيانا يستخدم الهواء كرافع للمواد كالغبار كثلا فيتم رفع سرعته او للتنظيف .و لان السوائل والغازات نفس السلوك
> فان مساحة المقطع للانبوب الناقل تتحكم بالسرعه وفقا لمعادلة الجريان المستمر q= av
> وشكرا لك


أخي العزيز حامد بداية شكرا لك
صحيح أن كلا الهواء والماء موائع الا أن الأول قابل للانضغاط والثاني فلا من هنا كان سؤالي عن اختلاف سلوك الهواء .
في الحقيقة الغرض من هذا الهواء هو استخدامه في مكنات نفخ اليلاستيك (bottles) فهل لك ان تساعدني في معرفة هل قيمة السرعة 116m/s مقبولة ام لا


----------



## lord of revenge (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا*



حامد الحمداوي قال:


> 24v DC
> http://www.diffisotherm.com/pdf/electrovanne-page402-403.pdf
> http://www.altfuel.com/solenoids.htm
> http://member.e-jett.com/438/documents/tork_general_purpose___solenoid_valve.pdf
> http://www.thefind.com/appliances/info-24v-gas-valve


 

جزاك الله خيرا اخوي حامد الحمداوي
بجد فرحتني بمعلوماتك وبمساعدتك
بس ابغي مساعدتدك في فهم بعضالمصطلحات اللي اجدهن في بعض الصمامات
مثل
ما المقصود ب
1/4" NPT
و female port and male port

وشكرا على الوصلات للمواقع اللي وضعتهن بس هل توجد لديك مواقع استطيع معرفة وزن الصمام بها
لان الوزن عندي عامل مهم جدا
وشكرا


----------



## فارلاند (29 نوفمبر 2008)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> http://216.69.159.68/huberuae/upload/1632c2dx/76008142.pdf
> http://www.wastewatercenter.com/


 اشكرك شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس بس اسمحلي اكون اكثر طمعا باني اطلب ان لو فيه اي جزء شرح لنفس طلباتي ولكن باللغه العربيه لأن انا تخصص كهرباء ومحتاجه بس افتح باللغه العربيه في المجال ده علشان اقدر اتابع ما بعته سيادتكم وانا بجد معنديش شكر اكتر من اني اقولك جزاكم الله خيرا عنا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندسة تعدين (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أيها الأعزاء :
أود تزويدي بصور عن تآكل المعادن أو طلاء المعادن أو الحماية المهبطية للمعادن 
أو طلاء بالزنك للحديد أو مايتعلق بهذا 
للمساعدة في مشروع فصلي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

lord of revenge قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخوي حامد الحمداوي
> بجد فرحتني بمعلوماتك وبمساعدتك
> بس ابغي مساعدتدك في فهم بعضالمصطلحات اللي اجدهن في بعض الصمامات
> مثل
> ...


 
NPT
هو مختصر ل
National Pipe Thread taper
اي شكل وقياس التسنين
female port and male port
هوشكل التعشيق بين جزئين ذكر وانثى اي احدهما يعشق داخل الاخر
لمنع التسرب 
وشكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

فارلاند قال:


> اشكرك شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس بس اسمحلي اكون اكثر طمعا باني اطلب ان لو فيه اي جزء شرح لنفس طلباتي ولكن باللغه العربيه لأن انا تخصص كهرباء ومحتاجه بس افتح باللغه العربيه في المجال ده علشان اقدر اتابع ما بعته سيادتكم وانا بجد معنديش شكر اكتر من اني اقولك جزاكم الله خيرا عنا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


http://mmsec.com/m1-eng/water-dis.htm
http://edu.shams.edu.eg/أقسام الكلي...-2008/Arabic/المعالجة بيولوجية لمياه الصرف %
D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D8%AD%D9%89.doc

شكرا لك
وهذا الممكن في اللغه العربيه
ولكي اساعدك اكثر حاولي السؤال عن كل جزء بشكل منفصل
وليس السؤال الشامل . وانا مستعد لذلك
وتقبلي تحياتي


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام كليكم انا محتاج نسخة اوتوكاد 2008 ميكانيكال


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ابراهيم زيدان قال:


> السلام كليكم انا محتاج نسخة اوتوكاد 2008 ميكانيكال


 
http://rapidshare.com/files/21922285/AUTODESK_AUTOCAD_MECHANICAL_V2008-XFORCE.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21922291/AUTODESK_AUTOCAD_MECHANICAL_V2008-XFORCE.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21922276/AUTODESK_AUTOCAD_MECHANICAL_V2008-XFORCE.part3.rar


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

polkmn قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> سادتي الكرام
> ...


http://www.nyserda.org/publications/solarpumpingguide.pdf
http://www.drfn.org.na/pdf/energy_factsheets/solar_water_pumps.pdf
http://www.drfn.org.na/pdf/energy_factsheets/shttp://www.mme.gov.na/energy/pdf/Article%20on%20Solar%20Water%20Pumping%20-%20September%202006
http://www.mme.gov.na/energy/pdf/Article on Solar Water%
http://www.solar-electric.com/PDF_files/Solar_Pump_Guide.pdf
http://wedc.lboro.ac.uk/conferences/pdfs/32/Wijetunge2.pdf
http://www.dansksolenergi.dk/PDF_FILES/080116_DS_Gpump.pdf​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

نور الفواطم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو مساعدتى في موضوع بحثي وهو
> the effect of load on copper,al,fe
> والذي يتضمن bending وشكل الكسر لهذه المواد مع وجود مخططات مع جزيل الشكر


 http://www.kau.edu.sa/centers/spc/JKAU/Doc/Eng/18-1/An Experimental Study of Clearance.pdf
http://www.ahmedelbanna.com/Analysis of Curved Connections-Azhar.doc


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندسة تعدين قال:


> السلام عليكم أيها الأعزاء :
> أود تزويدي بصور عن تآكل المعادن أو طلاء المعادن أو الحماية المهبطية للمعادن
> أو طلاء بالزنك للحديد أو مايتعلق بهذا
> للمساعدة في مشروع فصلي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


 صدأ (تآكل) المعادن و طرق مقاومته 
(Corrosion and Protection) 
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/redire...f_Cathodic_Corrosion_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar

1. طبيعة الصدأ (التآكل) 

يتآكل سطح المعادن الموجودة في حالة تفاعل كيميائي او كهروكيميائي مع الوسط الخارجي , و يسمى هذا التآكل بالصدأ. 
و يسبب الصدأ خسائر جسيمة في الاقتصاد العالمي , تقدر بالميارات سنويا, اذ يدمر كمية ضخمة من المنشآت و الماكينات المعدنية. و لمقاومة الصدأ يجب معرفة اسبابه و الوسائل المجدية لمقاومته. 
وهناك نوعان من الصدأ : الصدأ الكيميائي و الكهروكيميائي. 

الصدأ الكيميائي : و يحدث بسبب تفاعل المعدن مع الغازات الجافة و السوائل العازلة دون ظهور تيار كهربائي. 
مثل تأكسد صمامات العادم بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و مواسير العادم و غرف الاحتراق بالمواقد و الوصلات الداخلية الميكانيكية في الافران و المحركات. 

الصدأ الكهروكيميائي : و ينشأ نتيجة لظهور التيار الكهربائي نتيجة للتفاعل بين المعدن و الالكترونات المحيطة به : مثل صدأ حديد الزهر و غيرهما من السبائك في الجو الرطب و في الماء العذب و ماء البحر و الاحماض و القلويات و المحاليل الملحية و في الارض. 

تتكون الشبكة البلورية للمعدن من ايونات موجبة الشحنة (كاتيونات) موجودة في اركان الشبكة البلورية و الالكترونات الحرة المتحركة في المعدن كله. و يمكن ان تنفصل الكاتيونات عن سطح المعدن و ان تنتقل الى الوسط المجاور – الالكتروليت . و يسمى فرق الجهد المتكون عند سطح تلامس المعدن مع الالكتروليت و هو الدال على ميل المعدن للذوبان بالجهد القطبي. و تتوقف قيمته اساسا على تركيب الالكتروليت. 
و يحدد الجهد القطبي للمعادن تجريبيا بمقارنته بجهد الهيدروجين و هو المعتبر مساويا للصفر. 
و المعادن تختلف بالجهد القطبي فهناك معادن سالبة الجهد و اخرى موجبة مقارنتا بقطب الهيدروجيني(الالكترود). 
المعادن ذات الجهد الموجب (فوق صفر الهيدروجين) قابليتها للصدأ قليلة و المعادن ذات الجهد السالب (تحت صفر الهيدروجين) تكون اكثر قابلية للصدأ كلما كان جهدها سالب. 

و المعادن النقية و السبائك الوحيدة الطور تقاوم الصدأ جيدا. اما السبائك التي تتكون بنيتها من عدة اطوار ذات جهود مختلفة فهي عبارة عن عمود كهربائي متناهي الصغر كثير الاقطاب, و لذا فهي سهلة الصدأ. و تكون الاجزاء المصنوعة من عدة مواد معدنية مختلفة الجهود عمودا كهربائيا متناهي في الصغر فيصبح المعدن المنخفض الجهد مصعدا anode , و يتاكل, في حين لا يتآكل المعدن ذو الجهد الاعلى لقيامه بدور المهبط cathode. 
فعلا سبيل المثال عند تلامس الحديد مع الزنك (طلاء الحديد بالزنك) , يتاكل الزنك (اي هو الذي يحدث له صدأ) اي انه يكون المصعد anode في حين لا يتاكل الحديد لانه يكون مهبط cathode. 
و في مثال اخر عند تلامس القصدير مع الحديد (طلاء الحديد بالقصدير) فان الحديد يتاكل 
(اي يصدأ) يكون مصعد anode. اما القصدير فصبح مهبط و لا يتاكل. 

و يمكن ان يكون المعدن ايجابيا او سلبيا بالنسبة لتأثير الوسط و تتحدد ايجابية المعدن بتآكله في وسط الصدأ كتآكل الحديد في وسط موكسد عند درجات الحرارة العالية. 
في بعض من المعادن مثل الالمنيوم و الكروم عن حصول الاكسد تتكون طبقة من الاكاسيد تعمل على حماية المعدن من استمرارية التاكل. 


2- انواع التآكل بالصدأ 

يمكن تقسيم التآكل بالصدأ الى ثلاث مجموعات رئيسية : الصدأ المنتظم , و الصدأ المكاني و الصدأ بين البلوري. 

- الصدأ المنتظم : و تبدو مظاهره في تآكل منتظم للمعدن على كل سطحه, و يحدث هذا النوع في المعادن او السبائك ذات البنية الوحيدة الطور (المعادن النقية, و المحاليل الصلبة و المركبات الكيميائية). 

- الصدأ المكاني : و يتآكل اثناءه المعدن في اماكن متفرقة من السطح, و يلاحظ حدوث هذا النوع من الصدأ بالسبائك الكثيرة الاطوار ذات البنية الخشنة كما يحدث بالسبائك الوحيدة الطور و المعادن النقية عند تدمير الغلاف الواقي. و تسبب الخدوش و الحزوز السطحية صدأ مكاني, اذ تتكون في هذه الاماكن ظروف مناسبة لتكون الاعمدة الكهربائية المتناهية في الصغر. 

- الصدأ بين البلوري : و يتميز بانتشار الصدأ على حدود الحبيبات grain boundaries, و يرجع السبب في ذلك الى ان جهد حدود الحبيبات اقل (مصعد) و جهد الحبيبات اعلى (مهبط). و هذا النوع من الصدأ هو اكثر الانواع خطوا لانه ينتشر في اعماق المعدن ولا يسبب اي تغير ملموس على السطح. و تتعرض لهذا النوع من الصدأ انواع الصلب النيكل-كرومية و سبائك الالمنيوم , و هي التي يمكن ان تفرز اطوارا منتشرة. 


3- طرق حماية المعادن من الصدأ 

تستعمل في الصناعة طرق مختلفة لحماية المصنوعات و المنشآت المعدنية مثل الجسور و ناطحات الساحب و السفن و غيرها، من الصدأ حسب اسباب حدوث الصدأ و ظروقه. و يمكن تقسيم كل طرق مقاومة الصدأ الى المجموعات التالية: 

- و قاية المعادن من الصدأ باضافة عناصر سبيكية : 
و تتلخص في اضافة عناصر الى السبيكة مثل الكروم و النيكل الى الفولاذ لتشكيل الستانليسستيل stainless steel و تمنع هذه العناصر الصدأ او تقلله. 

- الاغلفة الاكسيدية : 
و يحصل عليها على سطح الاجزاء المعدنية بالاكسدة او الفسفتة , و تقي المعدن من الصدأ بشكل جيد. و تجرى الاكسدة في عوامل مؤكسدة قوية مثل المحلول المائي لصودا كاوية او املاح اخرى. و طريقة الاكسدة عادةا تؤكسد المشغولات المصنوعة من الالمنيوم لان طبقة الاكسد في الالمنيوم تشكل مانع و حامي جيد من الصدأ بما يسمى عملية anodizing. 
و تجرى الفسفتة في محاليل ساخنة من الفوسفاتات الحامضية للحديد و المنجنيز و تعتبر الطبقة الاكسيدية و الفوسفاتية قاعدة جدية للتشحيم الواقي و للطلاء و اعطاء الالوان للمنتجات. 

- الوقاية بمعاملة الوسط الخارجي : 
و تتلخص هذه الوقاية اما في ازالة المركبات الضارة التي تسبب الصدأ (كأن يزال الاكسجين من الماء لمنع الصدأ). او ان يضاف الى الماء عامل يقلل من فعاليته و هو الكروميك- بايكرومات البوتاسيوم K2Cr2O7 نسبته 0.5% . تستعمل هذه الطريقة في نظام التبريد بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و يمنع هذا حدوث الصدأ عمليا. 

- الوقاية بالطلاء بالمعادن : 
و تستعمل على نطاق واسع في الصناعة و يجب ان نميز بين نوعين من انواع الوقاية – المهبطية و المصعدية. 

عند الوقاية المهبطية : 
يكون جهد معدن التغطية اعلى من جهد المعدن الاساسي . و شروط الوقاية ان تكون التغطية كثيفة غير مسامية. و يسبب و ينشأ عن عدم تحقق هذا الشرط (كحدوث خدوش مثلا) صدأ في هذه المناطق , اذ ان المعدن الاساسي (المحمي) يكون مصعدا في الازدواج الجلفاني المتكون و يتآكل. 

الوقاية المصعدية : 
و بها يكون جهد معدن التغطية اقل من جهد المعدن الاساسي . و تحمي التغطية المعدن كهروكيميائيا . اذ ان المعدن الاساسي سيقوم بدور المهبط عند تكون ازدواج جلفاني , و يقوم معدن التغطية بدور المصعد و يتآكل. 
ومن التغطيات النهبطية للحديد و الصلب القصدير و الرصاص و النحاس و النيكل, و من التغطيات المصعدية الزنك و الالمنيوم و الكالسيوم و البوتاسيوم. 
و تستعمل في الصناعة طرق مختلفة للتغطية بالمعدن كغمره في المعدن المنصهر و التغطية الجلفانية و التغطية الانتشارية و التغطية بالنثر و طريقة تكوين طبقة على سطح المعدن. 
الطريقة الجلفانية للتغطية : و بها يعلق الجزء بصفة مهبط في حمام الكتروليتي من محلول مائي لأحد املاح المعدن المرسب. و الخواص الواقية للتغطية الجلفانية جيدة في حين انها بسيطة التكنولوجيا. 
التغطية الانتشارية : للمصنوعات المعدنية و تجرى بواسطة الطلاء بالألمنيوم او الطلاء بالكروم او التغطية بالكروم او النتردة. و تخلق طبقة واقية تحمي المعدن الداخلي من الصدأ. 
التغطية بطريقة النثر : و تتلخص في نثر المعدن المصهور بواسطة الهواء المضغوط من جهاز خاص (يسمة المذرر اي يسبب التذرية لدقائق المعدن المنصهر) على سطح المعدن الاساسي الذي ينظف قبل عملية الرش. و يغذى الجهاز بالمعدن على شكل سلك يصهر بلهب غازي او بقوس كهربائي ,او يغذى على شكل مسحوق. و تكون التغطية بهذه الطريقة مسامية و هي لذا اقل جودة من التغطية الجلفانية. و يغطى بهذه الطريقة صناعيا الصلب- بالزنك و الكادميوم و سبائكهما. 
التغطية بطريقة ضغط طبقة واقية: و تتلخص في ايجاد طبقة على المعدن من معدن آخر يكون غلافا متينا واقيا. و عادة يغطى الحديد بالنحاس الغير قابل للصدأ. 

-الوقاية بالتغطية غير المعدنية : 
اي بطلاء سطح الجزء المعدني بالطلاء او الدهانات البلاستيكية او العضوية و تستعمل على نطاق واسع نظرا لكونها في متناول اليد و لبساطتها. و اكثر انواع الطلاء انتشارا طلاء الزيت و الميناء و الكلاكيه. و عيوب التغطية بالطلاء هو تشقق طبقة الطلاء و تمريرها للرطوبة. 

- الوقاية الهكربائية : 
و تستعمل في نطاق واسع لحماية الخزانات و الانابيب (انابيب النفط او الغاز) و الجسور الحديديةو و ايضا عن انواع الفولاذ عن معاملتها حراريا في حمامات ملحية. 
و تتلخص الوقاية الكهربائية في ان الجزء الذي تراد وقايته يوصل الى القطب السالب – مهبط – بشبكه بتيار مستمر يغذى من مولد او بطارية و توصل بالمصعد صفيحة حديدة او قطع رصاص تستهلك من وقت لاخر. 

- الوقاية بالمعدن الواقي : 
و تتلخص في ان المنشأة توصل بقطعة من المعدن او السبيكة (الواقي) ذى جهد كهربائي سالب اعلى في الوسط الذي توجد به من جهد المنشأة المراد و قايتها. الواقي سيصبح مصعد و انه يتآكل في حين تحفظ المنشأة التي ستصبح مهبطا من التآكل. و تستعمل هذه الطريقة في حماية السفن و المنشآت التي تعمل في ماء البحر و مواسير الماء الموضوع في التربة و الجزء السفلي من السفن و الطائرات المائية و الطلمبات و غيرها. 



معدلات صدأ الحديد الكيميائي في الماء او الجو الرطب و يطلق عليها اسم التأكسد لان الناتج هو اكسيد الحديد . هناك تفاعلات اخرى لكل المعادن فكل معدن يكون اكسيد لكن خصائص هذه الطبقة تختلف من معدن الى اخر فمثلا طبقة اكسيد الالمنيوم تحمي الالمنيوم من الصدأ المتواصل. 

اما بالنسبة للنوع الثاني من الصدأ (الكهروكيميائي) فمعادالته تماما مثل معادلات التأكسد و الاختزال في الخلية الجلفانية. 

Fe (s) --->Fe+2 + 2 e 

-½ O2 (g) + H2O (l) + 2 e- ---> 2 OH 

(Fe+2 + ½ O2 (g) + H2O (l) -----> Fe (OH)2 (s 

(Fe (OH)2 (s) + ½ O2 (g) -----> Fe2O3 (s) + 2H2O (
__________________


----------



## محمد رياض مكي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> سادتي الكرام​
> بناء" على الرغبه الاكيده التي يشاركني بها اخواني المهندسين الكرام اللذين يمتلكون الخبره العمليه والعلميه و الاطلاع الواسع من الاعضاء والمشرفين​
> ...


 انا مهندس ميكانيكي في سنتي الاخيرة ارجو ان اجد من يساعدنى 
عندي بحث حول المبادل الحراري اريد موضوع مفصل حول ذلك جزاكم الله خيرا اسم المشروع انتقال الحراره من مائع الى مائع بمبادل حراري ذو انبوبين متمركزين بمركز واحد


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد رياض مكي قال:


> انا مهندس ميكانيكي في سنتي الاخيرة ارجو ان اجد من يساعدنى
> عندي بحث حول المبادل الحراري اريد موضوع مفصل حول ذلك جزاكم الله خيرا اسم المشروع انتقال الحراره من مائع الى مائع بمبادل حراري ذو انبوبين متمركزين بمركز واحد


 http://images.google.ae/imgres?imgu...ger&um=1&start=3&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=3
http://images.google.ae/imgres?imgu...ger&um=1&start=2&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=2
http://heatexchanger.blogspot.com/?gclid=CMPtxtPWnZcCFUwb3godSRuPIw
اخي العزيز المبادلات الحراريه انواع واصناف تصنف عادة على عدة متغيرات منها شكل المبادل
ومنها نوع التبادل الحراري ومنها غرض الاستخدام او طريقته . لذلك طلبك غير متكامل
فكان الجواب بشكل عام شكرا لك


----------



## ramzi-eng (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*Catia V5R16*

hello everybody, can someone help me to give me a somme corse about catia V5R16??????????
:11::11::11::11:​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندسة تعدين قال:


> السلام عليكم أيها الأعزاء :
> أود تزويدي بصور عن تآكل المعادن أو طلاء المعادن أو الحماية المهبطية للمعادن
> أو طلاء بالزنك للحديد أو مايتعلق بهذا
> للمساعدة في مشروع فصلي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3XN79FMZ


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة لو سمحت اريد link لتحميل نسخة الأتوكاد ميكانيكال لأنه الموقع المعطى يطلب اللينك ويعطى رسالة خطا


----------



## محمد وصيف الشناوى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أخوانى الاعزاء ارجو من سيادتكم افادتنا بكل ما يتعلق بمحطات معالجة المياه (التناضح العكسى ) & R O من الناحيه الميكانيكيه اى بالنسبة لمهندسى الميكانيكا من ناحية الطلمبات المستخدمة وانواع الفلاتر والخزانات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## lord of revenge (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*how to measure force , power and torque of motor?I*

hi all arab-eng

I hpoe all of you in good health 
:11:I am asking if I have small motor with known RPM connected to propellers, how can I find power,torque and force caused by propellers?I
the specifications of propellers are availble but what exactly i need of that specifications to find these three things?:81:?

I hope somebody will help me as soon as possilple:80:I

my regards:77:


----------



## aladdingraphic (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*اريد باحث فى الهيدرولك*

ابحث عن مهندس هيدرولك لعمل معى فى تصميم ألة على ان يكون من سكان الاسكندرية


----------



## aladdingraphic (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*اريد باحث فى الهيدرولك*

ابحث عن مهندس هيدرولك لعمل معى فى تصميم ألة على ان يكون من سكان الاسكندرية
تليفونى 0108203395 اسمى علاء الدين عبد اللمولى


----------



## Eng.Ayman Essa (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد كتب ومراجع فى الهيدروليك


----------



## مهندس سورجي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أخواني المهندسين أحتاج مساعدتكم عن كيفية تصميم التبريد و التكيف للأبنية


----------



## ود الشمال (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*مصانع مشاكل مصانع*

ارجو مساعدتي في بحثي عن مصانع مشاكل مصانع الزيوت و تدني إنتاجيتها و الحلول الممكنة


----------



## spider_lm (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم,
يا جماعة أرجو المساعدة منكم. لقد قمت بنسخ برنامج CATIA V5R12 . وبعد ذلك ظهرت المشكلة حيث انني لا أعرف كيفية وضع ال licence.


----------



## electron.vip (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا

يا أخوان أنا طالب في سنتي الاخيرة في الهندسة الالكترونية

و حاب أني أدرس هندسة ميكانيكية فياريت تفيدوني أكثر عن هل تخصص

و تشرحولي التخصص و الصعوبات اللي رايح أواجهها

و شكرا


----------



## التائب اليك (3 ديسمبر 2008)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> steam turbine
> هذه صفحة من بحث كوكل اضغط اي صوره فيها لتتحول الى موقع بنفس الخصوص
> http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&q=steam+turbine&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور&gbv=2
> 
> ...


 
الف شكر يا بشمهندس حامد 
وانا يا بشمهندس قابلنى الموقع ده وكنت عاوز احمل الفيديوهات الموجوده فيه فلو عندك اى معلومه عن البرنامج اللى يخلينى احمل الفيديوهات الموجوده اون لاين 
والموقع هو https://ecourses.ou.edu/cgi-bin/eBook.cgi?doc=&topic=fl&chap_sec=09.1&page=theory

موجود تحت الصور click to view movie
ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Ayman Essa (3 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بستفسر عن المركم الهبدروليكى(accumulator) ونظرية عملة وكيفية استخدامة فى دائرة هيدروليكية


----------



## كطامي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم . انا مهندس ميكانيك . بحثي متضمن صناعة (over heed craen) ارجوا المساعدة . مع التقدير 
المهندس / كطامي


----------



## rami_lool (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا انا طالب هندسة ميكانيكية في السنة الثالثة و عندي مشروع عن مادة materials ومش عارف شو اعمل لو سمحتو المساعدة


----------



## نور الفواطم (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ حامد لكن مابعثته لي لم يفيدني في موضوع بحثي .انا اريد 
1-خواص كل منal,fe, Copper
2-تاثير الاحمال على هذه المعادن وكيف وصولها الى حالة نقطعة الخضوع وكذلك مخططات ورسوم لشكل الكسر فيها 
طبعا تكون المعلومات باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## أحمد اوسكار (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اسمى احمد خريج2008 وااتعينت فى مصنع زجاج يعنى افران ومكابس وكان فى حاجه اسمها المقص الى بيقص الزجاج المنصهر وينزل فى اسطمبه ثم يقوم البلنجر بالضغط عليها لتشكيلها اريد بالتفصصيل ماهو البلنجر وكيفيه تشغيل المقص او الميكازم اللى بيشغلها وشكرااا


----------



## hosain (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلا م عليكم ورحمه الله ار جو المساعده من اي عضو بهذا المنتد اء يفسر هذه الظا هره:- احد التجا ر تعا قد مع ا حدى مصا نع الا سمنت(تكنولوجيه سو فيتيه) ليوردمن الخارج لهذا المنصنع ماده المازوت كاوقود وتبين ان مايورده للمصنع هوا (بيتومين) على انه مازوت وفعلا يستخدمه المنصنع كمحروقات مع العلم بان الكميه المورده ضعف الكميهالمستورده من الخا رج وتفسيري لهذه الكميه المورده عن الكميه المستورده هو خلط البيتومين المستورد مع ماده الديزل فهل خلطه البيتومين والديزل يمكن ان يحل محل المازوت وما هي الاضرار التي ممكن ان تلحق با لمصنع ار جو المساعده لفهم هذه الظاهره علميا وشششششششششششششكر ا


----------



## hosain (3 ديسمبر 2008)

لسلا م عليكم ورحمه الله ار جو المساعده من اي عضو بهذا المنتد اء يفسر هذه الظا هره:- احد التجا ر تعا قد مع ا حدى مصا نع الا سمنت(تكنولوجيه سو فيتيه) ليورد له من الخارج ماده المازوت كا وقود وتبين ان ما يورده للمصنع هوا (بيتومين) على انه مازوت وفعلا يستخدمه المنصنع كمحروقات مع العلم بان الكميه المورده ضعف الكميه المستورده من الخا رج وتفسيري لهذه الكميه المورده با زياده عن الكميه المستورده هو خلط البيتومين المستورد مع ماده الديزل  فهل خلطه البيتومين والديزل يمكن ان يحل محل المازوت وما هي الاضرار التي ممكن ان تلحق با لمصنع ار جو المساعده لفهم هذه الظاهره علميا وشششششششششششششكر ا


----------



## samehabudalo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء
الف شكر لهذه الجهود الطيبة
هل من الممكن تزويدي بكتاب او محاضرات في
نظرية الالات مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## meka (4 ديسمبر 2008)

عندي دائرة هيدروليكية في ماكينة cnc وبسبب ارتفاع الضغط بيدخل زيت الدائرة علي زيت التبريد ياريت لو حد يعرفني لحلها ازاي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## meka (4 ديسمبر 2008)

عندي دائرة هيدروليكية في ماكينة cnc وبسبب ارتفاع الضغط بيدخل زيت الدائرة علي زيت التبريد ياريت لو حد يعرفني لحلها ازاي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## shoshabigboss (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تدريب صيفي
---------------
انا طالب في الفرقه الثانبه ميكانيكا قوى هندسة حلوان , و كنت عايز اتدرب في مكان ليه علاقه ب combustion engineering. المشكله انا مش عارف اسئل مين ولا ايه هيه الجهات اللي ممكن اتدرب فيها(مع العلم اني لما سئلت الدكاتره في كليتي قالولي دور في النت برده) 
(انا اعرف اني ممكن اتدرب في حنرال موتورز General Motors بس بفلوس يا ريت برده لو حد من حضراتكم عنده درايه بالحكايه دي يقولي سعر التدريب كام و هل بيعملولي انتر فيو قبل التدريب ولا لئه)
و ارجو انكو تفيدوني بخبرتكم الواسعه في الموضوع ده
والسلام عليكم


----------



## اسير الشقى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد تعلموني كيف نفرق بين
misalignment and unbalance

ولكم جزيل الشكر
طبعا هناك عدة فروقات او تميزات
منها السرعة واريد اعرف الباقي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اسير الشقى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد تعلموني كيف نفرق بين
> misalignment and unbalance
> 
> ...


 
misalignment
هو الانحراف في المحاور الحاصل لسبب ما اي عدم تطابق المحاور للاجزاء التي تعمل بالتجميع
مثل محرك وصندوق تغيير السرع او مروحه مع محرك وغيرها
unbalance
هو عدم تويع الكتله بشكل متساوي للاجزاء الدوارة مثل الفلاي ويل او المراوح ولا علاقة للسرعه
بالاثنين الا اللهم ظهور تاثيراتهما بالسرع


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

samehabudalo قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> الف شكر لهذه الجهود الطيبة
> هل من الممكن تزويدي بكتاب او محاضرات في
> نظرية الالات مع الشكر الجزيل.


 http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~avrim/ML98/
http://cogito.labos.polymtl.ca/~baron/doc/a25.pdf
http://www.csl.cornell.edu/courses/ece695n/ece695_24sep2003.pdf
http://www.kyb.tuebingen.mpg.de/bs/people/ule/vorlesung_ws0708/


----------



## عارف زكريا الكردي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف أختار خزانن التمدد المغلق في التتدفئة وكيف أحصل على الجداول مشكورين


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

Eng.Ayman Essa قال:


> انا بستفسر عن المركم الهبدروليكى(accumulator) ونظرية عملة وكيفية استخدامة فى دائرة هيدروليكية


 http://www.fstb.gov.hk/eng/sfst/press/pr20080423b_e.pdf
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/spra506/spra506.pdf
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/iel5/77/30495/01406087.pdf?arnumber=1406087
http://clem.mscd.edu/~talmanl/PDFs/APCalculus/Accumulator.pdf
http://www.springerlink.com/index/M398133863674578.pdf
http://www.axa.com/lib/axa/uploads/presentationsinvestisseurs/2008/20080527_AXA__Accumulator.pdf


----------



## sieka31 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير انا فياخر سنة ميكانيكا قوى ومشروعي مخازن التبريد
اريد برامج لحساب الاحمال في مخازن التبريد وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng-E.Majed (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن كتاب يتعلق بطرق تصميم قوالب الثني (BENDING PUNCH) وجدت بعض المواقع ولكنها تجارية ولا تقدم المعادلات المتعلقة بالتصاميم وسماكة الصاج المراد ثنيه وزاوية الثني
http://www.rolleri.it/utensilesen.php?ser=beyeler&cod=BP155-85-R1-S
ارجو المساعدة ولكم الشكر


----------



## نورة هالم (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا طالبة سنة ثانية ماجستير تخصص هندسة كهربائية و سانجز مشروع تخرجي حول تشخيص الاعطاب في المحلركات الكهربائية و ذلك باستعمال برنامج ANSYS لم اعمل على هذا البرنامج من قبل و انا الان اعاني من مشكل عدم القدرة على تنصيبه هل هناك من يساعدني.
لقد اتبعت الخطوات المطروحة في احدى الشاركات في المنتدى و تم تنصيب ليسانس لكن بقي البرنامج لا يعمل و الم اتمكن من فهم مرحلة environement 
رجاءا انا في امس الحاجة للمساعدة


----------



## jassim_m (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل من الممكن فتح منتدى جديد يختص بغازات القطع ومكائن القطع بالغاز


----------



## fadi_kaka_22 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*احتاج بحث علمي*

السلام عليكم 
احتاج بحث علمي عن استخدام جفت الزيتون كمصدر بديل للطاقة من حيث مكوناته واستخداماته ومعادلة الاحتراق وكميات الحرارة الناتجة عنه وكميات التوفير مقارنة بالنفط واكون ممنونكم:11:


----------



## عبير محسن الشعباني (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*استفسار*

أنا طالبة بالفرقة الأولي هندسة القوي الميكانيكية :1:في حاجات كتير عايزة أعرفها عن القسم :4: ومنها ما هي مجالأت سوق العمل المتاحة لي ؟


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

Eng-E.Majed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابحث عن كتاب يتعلق بطرق تصميم قوالب الثني (BENDING PUNCH) وجدت بعض المواقع ولكنها تجارية ولا تقدم المعادلات المتعلقة بالتصاميم وسماكة الصاج المراد ثنيه وزاوية الثني
> http://www.rolleri.it/utensilesen.php?ser=beyeler&cod=BP155-85-R1-S
> ارجو المساعدة ولكم الشكر


 
take the key words to search
http://serials.cib.unibo.it/cgi-ser/start/it/spogli/ds-s.tcl?soggetti=process+planning
http://serials.cib.unibo.it/cgi-ser/start/it/spogli/ds-s.tcl?soggetti=sheet+metal+bending
http://serials.cib.unibo.it/cgi-ser/start/it/spogli/ds-s.tcl?soggetti=punch+design
then see this site
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=MImg&_imagekey=B6V4P-42DP1Y1-7-1&_cdi=5764&_user=10&_orig=search&_coverDate=02%2F28%2F2001&_sk=999829998&view=c&wchp=dGLbVlz-zSkWb&md5=eda998cbbebcd9af7d680bc25be3eb62&ie=/sdarticle.pdf​


----------



## محمد علي الدقاق (8 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا طالب سنة خامسة هندسة تصميم و انتاج
ابحث عن مواضيع التعبئة باللحام و البخ المعدني 
هل يمكن أن تساعدني


----------



## صباح66 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوان محتاج معلومات اساسيه عن ماكنة المقشطه(shaping machine) وبالعربي لان مطلوب مني تقرير حول الماكنه 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## maniche (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته: الى الإخوة الأعزاء أرجو أن يكون طلبي هذا دقيقا و أرجو من سيادتكم المساعده في إيجاد مراجع عن الـ "sprayers"
المستعملين في تبريد الحديد الصلب أثناء إنتاجه. كما أرجو أن تكون هذه المراجع عبارة عن كتب و أطروحات و منشورات علمية حديثة و الأفضل أن تكون بالفرنسية. و أسأل المولى عز وجل أن يجعل مساعدتكم لي في ميزان الحسنات و مساهمة في البحث العلمي و تطويره في الوطن العربي. و بارك الله فيكم.
أخيكم محمد.


----------



## sH.H.H (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو مساعدتي في معرفة الشركات الخاصة بتاسيس شبكات الصرف الصحي في الامارات والسعودية والكويت والعراق علما اني اعمل في شركة سويدية


----------



## نوووووووور (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*أرجوا منكم المساعدة ؟*

السلام عليكم
أرجوا منكم المساعدة اليوم ؟
اخواني محتاج مساعدتكم 
بحل 







*N-9*
*M-12.5*
*m1-1.00*
*m2-1.25*
*n1 rev/min -1000 *


----------



## هادي العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الى الاخوة ذوي الخبرة ارجوا منكم يا اخواتي المساعدة للصحول على برنامج autodata-cd وذلك للحاجة الماسة اليه علما انه يوجد شخص لديه هذا البرنامج لكنه شتغل المقابل بحي يطلب مبلغ خيالي وعتندما اطلب منه ان يضع البرنامج على بارتشن الدي يرفض ذلك ويقول انه يجب ان يكون مكانه في بارتشن السي بحيث كلما تحصل مشاكل واضطر الى الفرمته ارجع اليه لكي يثبت البرنامج وياخذ فقط على تنصيبه ثلاث مئة دولار .... اني اشتغيث بكم 
والله يوفقكم لكل ما هو خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي العراقي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الى الاخوة ذوي الخبرة ارجوا منكم يا اخواتي المساعدة للصحول على برنامج autodata-cd وذلك للحاجة الماسة اليه علما انه يوجد شخص لديه هذا البرنامج لكنه شتغل المقابل بحي يطلب مبلغ خيالي وعتندما اطلب منه ان يضع البرنامج على بارتشن الدي يرفض ذلك ويقول انه يجب ان يكون مكانه في بارتشن السي بحيث كلما تحصل مشاكل واضطر الى الفرمته ارجع اليه لكي يثبت البرنامج وياخذ فقط على تنصيبه ثلاث مئة دولار .... اني اشتغيث بكم
> والله يوفقكم لكل ما هو خير


رغم انك لم تذكر الاصدار اليك اصدارات قديمه من الربط

http://www.10001downloads.com/s/AUTODATA-CD.html
تجريبي
http://www.10001downloads.com/s/AUTODATA-cd-2007-P31-week.html


----------



## نوووووووور (9 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجوا منكم المساعدة


----------



## هادي العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على ردك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي حامد الحمداوي بارك الله فيك على سرعة استجابتك وتفاعلك مع طلبي 
الان دخلت على الرابط الذي بعثته الي لكني اجهل عملية التحميل فيه بحيث اعطاني اشايء بعيدة عن مطلبي ارجوا منك ان تدلني على كيفية تحميل البرنامج وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين 
اعرف اني ربما اكون قد اثقلت عليك لكني لاجد بعد الله سواكم 

اخوك هادي العراقي


----------



## shoshabigboss (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ حامد الحمداوي و جميع المهندسين ذوي الخبره ,ارجو الرد على موضوعي بخصوص التدريب الصيفي انا طالب في الفرقه الثانبه ميكانيكا قوى هندسة حلوان , و كنت عايز اتدرب في مكان ليه علاقه ب combustion engineering. المشكله انا مش عارف اسئل مين ولا ايه هيه الجهات اللي ممكن اتدرب فيها(مع العلم اني لما سئلت الدكاتره في كليتي قالولي دور في النت برده)
(انا اعرف اني ممكن اتدرب في حنرال موتورز General Motors بس بفلوس يا ريت برده لو حد من حضراتكم عنده درايه بالحكايه دي يقولي سعر التدريب كام و هل بيعملولي انتر فيو قبل التدريب ولا لئه)
و ارجو انكو تفيدوني بخبرتكم الواسعه في الموضوع ده
والسلام عليكم
و لو سؤالي مش في مكانه يا ريت حضرتك توجهني للموضوع الصحيح :11:


----------



## yasser alieldin (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد معلومات عن خلايا الوقود
لمن لديع معلومات او مواقع تفيد بذلك


----------



## نوووووووور (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*أرجوا منكم المساعدة *​


----------



## صباح66 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*المقشطهshaping machin*

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_اخواني احتاج مساعدتكم لي بمعلومات عن المقشطه وبالعربي لاني مرحله اولى هندسه ميكانيك ومطلوب مني تقرير عن المقشطهshaping machine في درس المعامل بمعنى معلومات عن اجزائها وطبيعة عملها واستخداماتها_
_مع الشكر الجزيل للجميع_​


----------



## مجنون بس حنون دبي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تصميم المرشات المائيه*

اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء كل عام وانتم بالف خير
سوالي يتكون من جزئين وانا بكل صراحه حاير حيره كبيره
1)كيف يمكن عمل ديزاين للمرشات المائيه
2)وكيفيت توزيع البايبات واحجامها وكل حجم كم يتحمل من المرشات
ولكم جزيل الشكر والمحبه والتقدير
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السائل الكريم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اتمنى ان توضح مقصدك بالمرشات المائية, هل تعني تلك المستخدمة في الري ام تلك المستخدمة في انظمة اطفاء الحرائق؟
التوضيح مهم حتى يتمكن من لديه معلومات من مساعدتك

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## نوووووووور (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجوا منكم المساعدة


----------



## نوووووووور (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجوا منكم المساعدة


----------



## tanawy (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ارجو افادتى (غلايات)*

السلام عليكم
انا عايزبعد اذنكوا يعنى شرح كامل ومفصل باللغة العربية 
عن وظائف وضبط الـ RWF40 ماركة سيمنس
والمتعلق بالغلايات boillers
يارب يكون حد عنده طلبى


----------



## ahmsha0 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحياتى لجميع الاخوة المشرفين
لى سؤال بسيط لمن عنده المعرفة وبالاخص للمهندسين الميكانيكيين
كيف استطيع ان اجد اعداد مجلة الasme على النت 
وان لم يتيسر
هل هناك من يدلنا على كيفية الاشتراك بهذه المجلة 
وشكرا جزيلا
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم , شكرا على المجهود الطيب ، ولكن عندي طلب 
بالنسبة للقارنات (Coupling) المستخدمة في كثير من التطبيقات
بحثت كثيرا في النت ولم أجد معلومات كافية وانه ابي القارنات المستخدمة في المضخات بالتفصيل (الأنواع - الاستخدام - طريقة التركيب - الوظائف - طرق الصيانة لها) ودومتم سالمين


----------



## mansor9 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

_:10:اخواني اخواتي أريد ان أسأل عن طريقة عمل أفران القوس الكهربائي المستخدمة في صناعة الصلب -بالتفصيل_


----------



## mansor9 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد ان أسأل عن التركيب الكيميائي لفحم الكوك المستخدم في صناعة الصلب


----------



## متحطم بس متحكم (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بليييييييييييز ارجوا المساعدة انا بكتب موضوع في الهندسة الكهربائية وموراضي ينزل ومني عارف السبب وارجوا من كل عضوا يقدر يفيدني يفيدني لو 1%


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

shoshabigboss قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ حامد الحمداوي و جميع المهندسين ذوي الخبره ,ارجو الرد على موضوعي بخصوص التدريب الصيفي انا طالب في الفرقه الثانبه ميكانيكا قوى هندسة حلوان , و كنت عايز اتدرب في مكان ليه علاقه ب Combustion Engineering. المشكله انا مش عارف اسئل مين ولا ايه هيه الجهات اللي ممكن اتدرب فيها(مع العلم اني لما سئلت الدكاتره في كليتي قالولي دور في النت برده)
> (انا اعرف اني ممكن اتدرب في حنرال موتورز General Motors بس بفلوس يا ريت برده لو حد من حضراتكم عنده درايه بالحكايه دي يقولي سعر التدريب كام و هل بيعملولي انتر فيو قبل التدريب ولا لئه)
> و ارجو انكو تفيدوني بخبرتكم الواسعه في الموضوع ده
> ...


اخي الحبيب انا مهندس عراقي انهيت التدريب قبل عشرين سنه وكانت الدوله ملزمه بتدريبنا الصيفي
فمعذرة لعدم معرفتي بسالوب التدريب في الشقيقة مصر ولك مني كل الود


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

shoshabigboss قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ حامد الحمداوي و جميع المهندسين ذوي الخبره ,ارجو الرد على موضوعي بخصوص التدريب الصيفي انا طالب في الفرقه الثانبه ميكانيكا قوى هندسة حلوان , و كنت عايز اتدرب في مكان ليه علاقه ب Combustion Engineering. المشكله انا مش عارف اسئل مين ولا ايه هيه الجهات اللي ممكن اتدرب فيها(مع العلم اني لما سئلت الدكاتره في كليتي قالولي دور في النت برده)
> (انا اعرف اني ممكن اتدرب في حنرال موتورز General Motors بس بفلوس يا ريت برده لو حد من حضراتكم عنده درايه بالحكايه دي يقولي سعر التدريب كام و هل بيعملولي انتر فيو قبل التدريب ولا لئه)
> و ارجو انكو تفيدوني بخبرتكم الواسعه في الموضوع ده
> ...


اخي الحبيب انا مهندس عراقي والتدريب في العراق يكون حصرا في معامل وورش الدوله يزود الطالب بكتاب من كليته معنون الى جهه خاصه في محافظته . يؤسفني ان لا استطيع مساعدتك لعدم معرفتي بنطام مصر ولك مني كل الود


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

mansor9 قال:


> _:10:اخواني اخواتي أريد ان أسأل عن طريقة عمل أفران القوس الكهربائي المستخدمة في صناعة الصلب -بالتفصيل_


 http://www.arab-ency.com/index.php?module=pnEncyclopedia&func=display_term&id=3322

http://www.bascotecniasteel.com/ar/electric-arcfurnace.php

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/القوس_الكهربي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

mansor9 قال:


> _:10:اخواني اخواتي أريد ان أسأل عن طريقة عمل أفران القوس الكهربائي المستخدمة في صناعة الصلب -بالتفصيل_


http://www.arab-ency.com/index.php?module=pnEncyclopedia&func=display_term&id=3322

http://www.bascotecniasteel.com/ar/electric-arcfurnace.php

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D9%88%D8%B3_%D8%A7%
D9%84%D9%83%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A
http://www.energysolutionscenter.or...nace/electric_arc_furnace_combustion_tech.htm
http://www.energysolutionscenter.or...rc_furnace/electric_arc_furnace_equipment.htm
http://www.energysolutionscenter.or...e/electric_arc_furnace_energy_consumption.htm
http://www.energysolutionscenter.or.../electric_arc_furnace_process_description.htm

http://www.cim.mcgill.ca/~ialab/PDFs/Authors.pdf


----------



## Rabee Agha (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اول شي بشكركن على المنتدى الرائع 
والله انا بحاجي لمساعدتكم 
انا من سوريا 
وبدي ادرس هندسه ميكانيك بألمانيا 
ماني عرفاني شي 
بدي اعرف كيف بدي ادرس برا واديش التكاليف وكلشي معلومات عن السفر لبرا 
وشكرا الكم 
على كلشي
وبتمنى الرد على هالشي 
برسالي خاصه وشكرا


----------



## مجنون بس حنون دبي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اخواني الاعزاء ارجو المساعده في الحصول على كتاب لي تصميم المرشات المائيه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجنون بس حنون دبي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده في الحصول على كتاب لي تصميم نظام المرشات المائيه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الرجاء الأفادة لتحميل نسخة اوتوكاد ميكانيكال وشكراً


----------



## suahibb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب هندسة ميكانيكية عندي مشروع تصميم رافعة تعمل بنظام ال power scrwe التصميم بسيظ حسب طلب المدرس رجة المساعدة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ahmsha0 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تحياتى لجميع الاخوة المشرفين
> لى سؤال بسيط لمن عنده المعرفة وبالاخص للمهندسين الميكانيكيين
> كيف استطيع ان اجد اعداد مجلة الasme على النت
> ...


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100595.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

هندسة ميكانيكية 21 قال:


> السلام عليكم , شكرا على المجهود الطيب ، ولكن عندي طلب
> بالنسبة للقارنات (Coupling) المستخدمة في كثير من التطبيقات
> بحثت كثيرا في النت ولم أجد معلومات كافية وانه ابي القارنات المستخدمة في المضخات بالتفصيل (الأنواع - الاستخدام - طريقة التركيب - الوظائف - طرق الصيانة لها) ودومتم سالمين


 http://www.tueschen-zimmermann.de/pdfs/englisch/TZ_flange_coupling_SV3_en.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

هندسة ميكانيكية 21 قال:


> السلام عليكم , شكرا على المجهود الطيب ، ولكن عندي طلب
> بالنسبة للقارنات (Coupling) المستخدمة في كثير من التطبيقات
> بحثت كثيرا في النت ولم أجد معلومات كافية وانه ابي القارنات المستخدمة في المضخات بالتفصيل (الأنواع - الاستخدام - طريقة التركيب - الوظائف - طرق الصيانة لها) ودومتم سالمين


 http://www.tueschen-zimmermann.de/pdfs/englisch/TZ_flange_coupling_SV3_en.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

suahibb قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالب هندسة ميكانيكية عندي مشروع تصميم رافعة تعمل بنظام ال power scrwe التصميم بسيظ حسب طلب المدرس رجة المساعدة


 
هذا موقع بسهل عليك الحسابات في مجال مشروعك
http://www.tribology-abc.com/calculators/e4_6.htm


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

mansor9 قال:


> اريد ان أسأل عن التركيب الكيميائي لفحم الكوك المستخدم في صناعة الصلب



 فحم الكوك مادة قابلة للاشتعال تنتج من التقطير الجاف(عملية تبخير المحتويات الغير مرغوب فيها) في فرن فحم الكوك للفحم.

 فحم الكوك هو كربون صافي،وبنيته مسامية ومقاوم عالي للسحق. بحرقه في الموقد الانفجاري يوفر الحرارة والغازات اللازمة لصهر الحديد الخام المنتج.
http://www.mawsoah.net/maogen.asp?th=0$$main&fileid=start&PageID=041040_0&ImgNo=0410400_1​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

nak قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السائل الكريم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اتمنى ان توضح مقصدك بالمرشات المائية, هل تعني تلك المستخدمة في الري ام تلك المستخدمة في انظمة اطفاء الحرائق؟
> ...


 شكرا لمبادرتك اخي العزيز
وكلي امتنان لدخولك هنا لكي تجيب على طلبات الاخوه
شكرا لك واتمنى تواجدك الدائم​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ابراهيم زيدان قال:


> الرجاء الأفادة لتحميل نسخة اوتوكاد ميكانيكال وشكراً


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110954.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ابراهيم زيدان قال:


> الرجاء الأفادة لتحميل نسخة اوتوكاد ميكانيكال وشكراً


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110954.html


----------



## ود الشمال (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشاكل مصانع الزيوت*

ارجو مساعدتي في بحثي عن مشاكل مصانع الزيوت و تدني إنتاجيتها و من اين ابدا البحث لقد طلبت المساعدة من قبل لكن لم اجد المطلوب فارجو منكم مساعدتي جزيتم خيرا


----------



## ود الشمال (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ارجو مساعدتي في بحثي عن مشاكل مصانع الزيوت و تدني إنتاجيتها و من اين ابدا البحث لقد طلبت المساعدة من قبل لكن لم اجد المطلوب فارجو منكم مساعدتي جزيتم خيرا*​


----------



## ود الشمال (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ارجو مساعدتي في بحثي عن مشاكل مصانع الزيوت و تدني إنتاجيتها و من اين ابدا البحث لقد طلبت المساعدة من قبل لكن لم اجد المطلوب فارجو منكم مساعدتي جزيتم خيرا*​


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك جدا أخي حامد الحمداوي والله لا يهيينك على مجهودك الطيب ولكن البحث بسيط جدا هل هنالك مرجع أو ما شابه لكي استطيع إسناد بحثي عليه وبارك الله فيك.
وإلى الأمام


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اللينكات مش شغاله بيعطى دايما خطا ويطلب ال down load link


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

هندسة ميكانيكية 21 قال:


> أشكرك جدا أخي حامد الحمداوي والله لا يهيينك على مجهودك الطيب ولكن البحث بسيط جدا هل هنالك مرجع أو ما شابه لكي استطيع إسناد بحثي عليه وبارك الله فيك.
> وإلى الأمام


 http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/publications/ajse/Articles/291C_05P.pdf
http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0071361693/ref=sib_dp_pt#reader-link


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ابراهيم زيدان قال:


> اللينكات مش شغاله بيعطى دايما خطا ويطلب ال down load link


اوتو كاد 2009
http://rapidshare.com/files/114809969/acad2009_magnona.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114814398/acad2009_magnona.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114818965/acad2009_magnona.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114824125/acad2009_magnona.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114829281/acad2009_magnona.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114834521/acad2009_magnona.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114839698/acad2009_magnona.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114882868/acad2009_magnona.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114888297/acad2009_magnona.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114893930/acad2009_magnona.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114899489/acad2009_magnona.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114905429/acad2009_magnona.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114911588/acad2009_magnona.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114917390/acad2009_magnona.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114922867/acad2009_magnona.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114928229/acad2009_magnona.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114933450/acad2009_magnona.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114938173/acad2009_magnona.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114951210/acad2009_magnona.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114955687/acad2009_magnona.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114959905/acad2009_magnona.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114963642/acad2009_magnona.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114966603/acad2009_magnona.part23.rar


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ابراهيم زيدان قال:


> اللينكات مش شغاله بيعطى دايما خطا ويطلب ال down load link


 اوتو كاد 2009
http://rapidshare.com/files/114809969/acad2009_magnona.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114814398/acad2009_magnona.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114818965/acad2009_magnona.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114824125/acad2009_magnona.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114829281/acad2009_magnona.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114834521/acad2009_magnona.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114839698/acad2009_magnona.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114882868/acad2009_magnona.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114888297/acad2009_magnona.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114893930/acad2009_magnona.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114899489/acad2009_magnona.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114905429/acad2009_magnona.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114911588/acad2009_magnona.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114917390/acad2009_magnona.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114922867/acad2009_magnona.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114928229/acad2009_magnona.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114933450/acad2009_magnona.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114938173/acad2009_magnona.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114951210/acad2009_magnona.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114955687/acad2009_magnona.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114959905/acad2009_magnona.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114963642/acad2009_magnona.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114966603/acad2009_magnona.part23.rar


----------



## طالب جامعة طيبة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحت احتاج موضوع لبحث هندسي وساكون شاكر لك

البحث لازم يكون عن اي مشكلة تعتمد على الهندسة الميكانيكية وطريقة حلها او اي بحث عن مشكلة في الهندسة الميكانيكية وسأكون شاكر لك

اريد موضوع فقط وانا سأقوم بالباقي


----------



## المهندس شرقاوى (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انى فى حاجة لتقرير يبين انواع غرف الاحتراق فى محركات الاشتعال بالانضغاط والفروق بينها 
وجزاكم الله كل خير 
اخوكم المهندس شرقاوى


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخوي حامد الحمداوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي المحيش (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الى الاخوة كافة في المنتدى انا مهندس ميكانيك ولي الرغبة في تعلم صيانة واصلاح منظومة التكييف في السيارة فاذا تكرمتوا وساعدتوني في هذا الموضوع اكون ممتن لكم


----------



## اناهيد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد بحث في تصميم التروس باستخدام برنامج msc/nastran واريد تحميل هذا البرنامج لانه محتاجته جدا جدا


----------



## تامرسودان (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*الذراع الالى*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اشكر سيادتكم على مبادرتكم الرائعه والتى ارجو من الله ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتكم ,ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بوضع مايفيد فى مجال تصميم ذراع الى ذو يد رافعه من حيث التصميم والمحرك او ماالى ذلك مما وفقكم الله اليه وتقبلو فائق الاحترام


----------



## أبو سالم .. (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا

تكفون
بليز



ابغا بحث باسرع وقت تقدرون تساعدوني فيه
لانه مطلوب مني لازم اسلمه يوم الخميس


البحث لمادة المتيرييل






engineering materials




البحث 

يتراوح بين 5 الى 10 صفحات


شامل المراجع وفي اي موضوع من مواضيع الكتاب النسخه الرابعه

الي عنده بحث قديم ياريت يرسله لي


او ينسخه لي تكفون باسرع وقت ما قدرت اسوي عندي امتحاناات هالاسبوع وانا ما عرفت اصلا اطلع بحث جيد

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اناهيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا تدريسية في في كلية الهندسة وابحث عن بحوث في اختصاص الميكانيك التطبيقي تصميم التروس ببرنامج msc/nastran ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## اناهيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد تحميل برنامج msc/nastaan الخاص بالميكانيك vertion0.4


----------



## اناهيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اطلب بحث في الميكانيك التطبيقي في موضوع التصميم عن اي جزء ميكانيكي ارجو الرز بسرعة لاني محتاجتة جدا


----------



## اناهيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*hal.anaheed************

السلام عليكم 
اريد بحوث في الميكانيك في تصميم التروس او المضخات بطرقة العناصر المحددة واستخدام برنامج msc/nastranواريد تحميل هذا البرنامج لان السي دي انضرب عندي او تعطوني 
اي بحوت عن التصميم لاني محتاجته جدا لاعمل بحوث ترقية ولله التوفيق.


----------



## اناهيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*اناهيد*

السلام عليكم 
اريد بحوث في الميكانيك في التصميم التروس او المضخات بطرقة الناصر المحددة واستخدام برنامج msc/nastranواريد تحميل هذا البرنامج لان السي دي انضرب عندي او تعطوني 
اي بحوت عن التصميم لاني محتاجته جدا لاعمل بحوث ترقية والله التوفيق.


----------



## الدكتوريوسف (18 ديسمبر 2008)

نرجو من أهل الخبرة أن يمدونا بصور ومواصفات خطوط الأنتاج الخاصة بأنتاج 
1 ـــ زيوت تشحيم محركات الديزل معاد تكرارها 
2 ــ زيوت علب التروس معاد تكرارها
3 ـ زيوت هيدروليكية


----------



## ENG.TARAZIFM (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحكة الله وبركاته

أولا: اريد المشوره من اهل الخبره , اريد البدء في دراسة الماجستير وانا جدا تائه ولا اعرف ما هو افضل تخصص بالنسبه لي. حيث انني حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في تخصص هندسة الانتاج وحاصل على خبرهسنتين في قسم تصاميم أنظمة التكييف والسباكه داخل المباني, ولاكن صراحة عملت في هاذا المجال لانني لم اجد غير هذه الوظيفه.
ثانيا: انا الان في دولة امريكا وانتهيت من فترة اللغه الانجليزيه وحاصل على قبول لدرجة الماجستير من جامعه امريكيه في تخصصيين,الادراه الهندسيه -الهندسه الميكانيكيه. وبناءا على شهادة البكالوريوس والخبره ماهو افضل تخصص لي وما الذي سوف تكون مجالاته الوظيفيه اكثر...............الرجاء من اهل الخبره افادتي وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مثلث برمودا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا طالب هندسة إنتاج سنة أخيرة أرجو المساعدة في مشروع التخرج (تصميم النواقل الهوائية) 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مثلث برمودا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا طالب هندسة إنتاج في السنة الأخيرة أطلب منكم المساعدة حول مشروع التخرج (النواقل الهوائية )
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مثلث برمودا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا طالب هندسة إنتاج في السنة الأخيرة أطلب منكم المساعدة حول مشروع التخرج (النواقل الهوائية )
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مثلث برمودا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا طالب هندسة إنتاج في السنة الأخيرة أطلب منكم المساعدة حول مشروع التخرج (النواقل الهوائية )
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مثلث برمودا (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أنا طالب في السنة الخامسة وأحتاج إلى المساعدة في مشروع التخرج (تصميم النواقل البانوماتيكية )
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجنون بس حنون دبي (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مجنون بس حنون دبي قال:


> يا اخواني الاعزاء ارجو المساعده في الحصول على كتاب لي تصميم المرشات المائيه
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 المرشات المائيه لانظمت اطفاء الحريق؟ وشكرا لكم اخوتي واخواني الاعزاء


----------



## kh085mg (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*طلب*

اريد موضوع géothermie علم حرارة الارض energie renouvlable 
:86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86:


----------



## kh085mg (20 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع géothermie مساعدة


----------



## Amro Kamal (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
اطلب منكم شرحا مفصلاَ عن الكتب التى تختص فى شرح الحسابات الخاصة بشغل برادة المواسيرpipe fabricator الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم الجبارة في الرقي بالمستوى العلمي والعملي لشباب امتنا سألين المولى عز وجل أن يجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
ودمتـــــم*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مثلث برمودا قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أنا طالب هندسة إنتاج سنة أخيرة أرجو المساعدة في مشروع التخرج (تصميم النواقل الهوائية)
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 http://www.decavibrator.com/air-slides/air-slides.html
http://www.macawber.com/?gclid=CKPB-tz90JcCFYQH3wodd1LxBg
http://www.airsprings.cc/4x4/Airlift/AL1000/MN172.pdf
http://www.dynamicair.com/pdf/9806-1.pdf
http://www.rimfg.com/catalog/DURA-SLIDE Air Slides_r2.pdf


----------



## نور الفواطم (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين مساعدتي في موضوع بحثي والذي يتضمن خواص كل من fe,al, copperبصورة عامة 
ثم خواصهم من ناحية تحملها للقوة وكيف تنشد وكيف تنكسر(لااريد تجارب عملية فقط اريدشرح نضري ومخططات)طبعا تكون باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## ahmsha0 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اريد السؤال عن امكانية وجود برامج او كتب فى تصميم الcooling tower 
والرجاء المفضل لو وجدت برامج لهذه الانواع التصميمية
وشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

Amro Kamal قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:*
> 
> *الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده*
> *اطلب منكم شرحا مفصلاَ عن الكتب التى تختص فى شرح الحسابات الخاصة بشغل برادة المواسيرpipe fabricator الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم الجبارة في الرقي بالمستوى العلمي والعملي لشباب امتنا سألين المولى عز وجل أن يجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم.*
> ...


 http://www.bendtec.com/
http://www.spmccarl.com/s5.htm
http://www.weldplus.com/pipe_welding.htm
http://www.ttb.com/Customercare.htm


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ahmsha0 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد السؤال عن امكانية وجود برامج او كتب فى تصميم الcooling tower
> والرجاء المفضل لو وجدت برامج لهذه الانواع التصميمية
> وشكرا


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108508.html


----------



## kadhim alshameri (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*تقرير عن عملية البرادة وانواع المبارد*

الاخوه العزاء
ارجو مساعدتي بتقرير عن عملية البرادة وانواع المبارد:81:


----------



## kadhim alshameri (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*تقرير عن عملية البرادة وانواع المبارد*

الاخوه العزاء
ارجو مساعدتي بتقرير عن عملية البرادة وانواع المبارد:81:


----------



## القطناني (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي
عندي مشروع عن صناعه اي منتج وكيفيه اختيار المواد الضروريه له والمراحل الي يمر فيها 
والرجاء الرد سريعا
وانا افضل صناعه الورق او الاقلام او sheet metal
والسلام ختام


----------



## القطناني (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي
عندي مشروع عن صناعه اي منتج وكيفيه اختيار المواد الضروريه له والمراحل الي يمر فيها 
والرجاء الرد سريعا
وانا افضل صناعه الورق او الاقلام او sheet metal
والسلام ختام


----------



## the red star (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا اخواني انا طالب في الهندسة الميكانيكية واحتاج الى شرح او الى تطبيقات من الحياة (امثلة تحدث معنا )فيما يخص vibration على ما يلي (امثلة على vibration للأوضاع التالية تحدث في حياتنا ) 
unit step , ramp force , step force with finite rise time , half sine wave force ,triangle force ,rectangular force 
وشكرا لكم على هذا المنتدى الجميل بأعضاءه ومواضيعه


----------



## الكرطاني (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم مهندس ميكانيكي ارجو مساعدتي بوضع موضوع حول كيفية صيانة وتصليح منظومة وقود سيارات مرسيدس بينز


----------



## schwing (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اني مهندس ميكانيك تخرجت العام الماضي والان اعمل موظف في احدى الشركات الاهليه استطعت ان اشق طريقي بنجاح في هذه الشركه لكن صادفتني عقبه صغيره استطع التغلب عليها بفضل الله وزملائي في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وهي اني وجهت على احدى مضخات الكونكريت نوع (شيفينك )الالمانيه واطلب منكم اخوتي على اعانتي وتزويدي لبعض مواقع صيانة هذه الاليه او تزويدي بكتب الكترونيه ..هذا ولكم فائق الشكر والامتنان


----------



## farness (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
في البداية أحببت أن اشكرك أخي العزيز على ماتقوم به من الرد على أسئلة الأعضاء أسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتكم
أخي عندي بحث يتكلم عن ايجاد مصادر بديلة أو مساعدة عن الكهرباء لتقليل التكلفة الكهربائية للمصنع 
وقد وجدت أن أحد الحلول يكمن في استخدام التوربينات البخارية في المصنع
أنا محتاج الى حل أو حلين آخرين للمشكلة وياليت مع طريقة شرحها أكون شاكر لك جدا

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NSH (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعده ... محتاجه تقرير بسيط وبالعربي عن ماكنه التفريز العمودي وماكنة التفريز الافقي وماكنه التجليخ (التنعيم)


ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## NSH (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعده ... محتاجه تقرير بسيط وبالعربي عن ماكنه التفريز الافقي وماكنه التفريز الاعمودي وماكنه التجليخ( التنعيم) 
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## م.محمود جمال (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*المشاكل الهندسية*

ارجو ابداء الرأى فى انشاء قسم خاص بالمشاكل الهندسية وحلولها وقسم خاص بالمعدات الثقيلة والسيارات


----------



## م.محمود جمال (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*المشاكل الهندسية*

ارجو ابداء الرأى فى انشاء قسم خاص بالمشاكل الهندسية وحلولها وقسم خاص بالمعدات الثقيلة والسيارات


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 ديسمبر 2008)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> ارجو ابداء الرأى فى انشاء قسم خاص بالمشاكل الهندسية وحلولها وقسم خاص بالمعدات الثقيلة والسيارات


 
فكرة جميلة جدا
ونحن معك بالراي الذي ممكن ان يقدم
ماهو نافع ومفيد
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 ديسمبر 2008)

NSH قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعده ... محتاجه تقرير بسيط وبالعربي عن ماكنه التفريز الافقي وماكنه التفريز الاعمودي وماكنه التجليخ( التنعيم)
> ومن الله التوفيق


الرابط التالي تجدين انواع المكائن مع فيديو للتوضيح
http://www.ajax-mach.co.uk/cnc_lathes_ace_slant_bed_lathes.htm
وهذا كتاب
http://ocw.mit.edu/NR/rdonlyres/Mec...905BB-E519-4BEB-9101-58D918C19F62/0/intro.pdf
وهنا توضيح ايضا مع فيديو
http://www.directindustry.com/indus...e-71572.html?gclid=CJfv_66H1pcCFQFbtAodByb6Cg
Milling ( التفريز)

*هى عمليات تشغيل السطوح المستوية و تفتيح المجارى و المثقبيات بانواعها المختلفة وتعتبر عمليات التفريز من العمليات متعددة الحدود القاطعة.Multi-edged tools*


*وتنقسم ماكينات التفريز الى عدة انواع منها*

*1) الراسىVertical Milling M/C حيث يكون محور عمود القطع عموديا على سطح الشغلة .*

*2) الافقى Horizontal Milling M/C حيث يكون عمود القطع فى وضع افقى موازى لسطح الشغلة.*

*3)الفريزة العامة Universal Milling M/C وهى الماكينة التى يمكن ان تعمل كفريزة راسية او افقية وذلك بتغيير الراس والحدود القاطعة.*
*ومنها ايضا الماكينة الناسخةواشهرها ماكينة صنع المفاتيح.*

*ونظرا لتعدد الحدود القاطعة فى اداة القطع او ما يعرف بسكينة التفريزMilling Tool فان كل حد قاطع يقوم بقطع اجزاء صغيرة من المعدن ولكنها متكررة ومتعاقبة بعدد الحدود القاطعة فى السكينة وبالتالى فانه فى النهاية يتم قطع كميات كبيرة لتعدد الحدود القاطعة وكذلك لعرض السكينة الكبير جدا مقارنة بعمليات الكشط المشابهة لها*
*بالاضافة لكبر حجم الجزء المزال فيمكن استخداو سكاكين تفريز ذات اشكال معينة لتنتج نفس الشكل المطلوب فى نفس الوقت.*


----------



## المهندس الطموح2 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخواني مهندسين الميكانيك الاعزاء كل عام وانتم بخير
انا اخوكم مهندس كهرباء واتمنى منكم التكرم باعطائي مايفيدني من مواقع 
بخصوص المصاعد لمعرفة كيفية حساب احمال هذي المصاعد
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ودمتم بخير...


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس الطموح2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخواني مهندسين الميكانيك الاعزاء كل عام وانتم بخير
> انا اخوكم مهندس كهرباء واتمنى منكم التكرم باعطائي مايفيدني من مواقع
> بخصوص المصاعد لمعرفة كيفية حساب احمال هذي المصاعد
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ودمتم بخير...


 http://www.aobr.on.com.br/Rac_energia/New_Zealand/internet_pages/introducao.asp
http://fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/fire93/PDF/f93022.pdf
...........................
http://www.google.com/search?hl=ar&lr=&q=elevators+calculation&start=20&sa=N


----------



## farness (23 ديسمبر 2008)

يا أستاذ حامد أرجوا الرد علي بخصوص ماطلبت في الصفحة 20 من هذا الموضوع


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

farness قال:


> يا أستاذ حامد أرجوا الرد علي بخصوص ماطلبت في الصفحة 20 من هذا الموضوع


اخي العزيز
مصادر التوليد معروفه تماما وهي انواع عده تلك التي تعمل فعليا في كل بقاع الارض
لذلك اختلط علي التمييز في طلبك وما تقصد . اذ لم اعلم ماتقصد هل انك تفكر باسلوب جديد
ام انك تسال عن الافضل والاجدى .
كذلك لم توضح مجال الاستخدام ومقدار الطاقه او سعة التوليد
واذا كنت تريد تجهيز مصنع معين فما هي طاقته الاستهلاكيه
وعموما يتوجب عليك استخدام وحدة توليد ملائمه وبملحقات اقل
اذا كان المطلوب الحاقها بمصنع ...... وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohouche (24 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا طالب في الهندسة الألكتروتقنية 
ساعدوني في البحث عن موضوع هام و هو (خزانة التحكم لمولد كهربائي) في أسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## archi-insee (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة هندسة معمارية ارجو من حضرتكم توفير بعض العلومات لي و التي تخص عمارة الحديد و الزجاج بالقرن 19/اهم البرامج الحديثة:الجسور،المصانع،محطات القطار،السقف الحديدية والزجاجية التي تغطي المجالات الواسعة،الممرات المحمية ،البيوت الشفافة ، المعارض العالمية، اهم مهندسيها ، مدرسة شيكاغو ، ناطحات السحاب

و اشكركم جدا على الجهد المبذول جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

لكم مني اجمل تحية


----------



## archi-insee (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة هندسة معمارية ارجو من حضرتكم توفير بعض العلومات لي و التي تخص عمارة الحديد و الزجاج بالقرن 19/اهم البرامج الحديثة:الجسور،المصانع،محطات القطار،السقف الحديدية والزجاجية التي تغطي المجالات الواسعة،الممرات المحمية ،البيوت الشفافة ، المعارض العالمية، اهم مهندسيها ، مدرسة شيكاغو ، ناطحات السحاب

و اشكركم جدا على الجهد المبذول جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

لكم مني اجمل تحية


----------



## نعمه الراوي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بسمالله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته/ لدي فرن صمون فيه غرفة تخمير لكنها لاتفي بالغرض لانني استخدمت سخان كهربائي/اريد ممن لديه فكره لتوليد كميه مناسبه وسريعه التوليد000 علما ان غرفة التخمير ابعادها 2* 2متر وارتفاع 2 متر ارجو الاجابه ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## نعمه الراوي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم/السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته000
لدي فرن صمون واحتاج جهاز توليد بخار سريع وكثيف علما ان غرفة التخمير قياساتها 2*2 متر وارتفاع 2 متر مبنيه بالبلوك والاسمنت 
لكم فائق شكري وتقديري


----------



## اسامه موصللي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام من الله عليكم ورحمة وبركات
زملائي انا اخوكم طالب في هندسة الميكانيك مرحله اولى
اطلب منكم حلول اسئلة كتاب الميكانيك { statics } لمؤلفه ميريام
كذلك محاضرات في مادة المعادن للمرحله الاولى
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## اسامه موصللي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام من الله عليكم ورحمة وبركات
زملائي انا اخوكم طالب في هندسة الميكانيك مرحله اولى
اطلب منكم حلول اسئلة كتاب الميكانيك { statics } لمؤلفه ميريام
كذلك محاضرات في مادة المعادن للمرحله الاولى
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## اسامه موصللي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*طلب مساعده*

سلام من الله عليكم ورحمة وبركات
زملائي انا اخوكم طالب في هندسة الميكانيك مرحله اولى
اطلب منكم حلول اسئلة كتاب الميكانيك { statics } لمؤلفه ميريام
كذلك محاضرات في مادة المعادن للمرحله الاولى
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام​


----------



## بيدو يوسف (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*طلب ارجو المساعده*

انا طالب في بكالوريس انتاج ومشروع التخرج في مشاكل اللحام في السوق انا عايز المساعده ضروى


----------



## بيدو يوسف (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو المساعده مشروع تخرجي في مشاكل اللحام في السوق اريد اي موقع


----------



## الميكانيكي85 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو منكم المساعدة في مشروع التخرج حول تصميم النواقل البنؤماتيكية بإستخدام الحاسب إن أمكن أو العلاقات التصميمية (حساب الأقطار ,حساب أستطاعة الضاغط ,................إلخ) أو أي مشروع حول هذا الموضوع أستطيع الأستفادة منه والتطوير فيه .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الفتحاوي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد مساعده بعمل 4 قطع على برنامج الماستر كام وهذه عبارة عن المشرع النهائي لذا رجوكم ارجوكم ساعدوني وشكرا جزيلا لكم 
سوف انزل الرسوم في المشاركه التاليه


----------



## الفتحاوي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذه هي الرسوم


----------



## الفارسه (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أريد بحث عن الأسباب الكميائية للتاكل


----------



## محمد دهدار (25 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في تصميم لرافعة سيارات المستعملة في الورش


----------



## شوقى ريا ض (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا طالب فى المعهد العالى للطا قة باسوان سمعت عن هذا المنتدى فأريد المسا عدة لانى مضغوط ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم والاجابة على فى احتا ج صور لانواع التربينات كلها وشىء كمان عن المفا قيد التربينات ارجو الاجا بة بسرعة


----------



## شوقى ريا ض (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا طالب فى المعهد العالى للطا قة باسوان سمعت عن هذا المنتدى فأريد المسا عدة لانى مضغوط ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم والاجابة على فى احتا ج صور لانواع التربينات كلها وشىء كمان عن المفا قيدالتى تحدثها اثناء التشغيل ارجو الاجا بة بسرعة


----------



## شوقى ريا ض (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا طا لب فى المعهد العا لى للطا قة باسوان اريد الاجا بة عن التسال الزى احتاجة وهوا انى اريد صور عن التربينات بانواعها وشىء عن المفا قيد التى تسببها اثناء التشغيل


----------



## peace heart (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب هندسة انتاج 
ارجوا مساعدتي اريد ان اعرف عن الخصائص الميكانية للمعادن وعلاقتها بتشكيل وتشغيل المعادن والفرق بين العمليتين 
ارجوا الرد بسرعه


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن اعرف يعنى اه clearness ratio in dissel cycle


----------



## ALY54321 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*مهندس ميكانيكا*

اعمل فى مجال تنفيذ وتشغيل وصيانة محطات المياه والصرف الصحى ومعالجة الصرف الصحىوكذلك شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى ارجو المساعدة - 
1-احتاج لبرامج تصميم المحطات والشبكات 
2- برامج تشغيل وصيانة المعدات الميكانيكية والكهربائية 
ولكم الف شكر *************


----------



## eng.dido (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*Heat Transfer*

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس : حامد 
اتمنى ان تكون بصحة جيدة 
طلبى صعب شوية بس انا عارف ان مفيش حاجة تصعب عيك إن شاء الله
*طلبى هو *

مرجع فى انتقال الحرارة

J.P. Holman "Heat Transfer" 8 th *.ed. New York: McGraw 1997

*ولكم جزيل الشكر... ​


----------



## احمد طة جامد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اعمل فى مجال التحكم الرقمى على ماكينه بنظام سيمنس810D فى البرمجه بالايزو the G codes لايمكننى ربط اداة القطع بالبرنامج افيدونى من زوى الاختصاص


----------



## Ahmad Sallam (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ممكن الافادة بمراكز تدريب لمهندسين الميكانيكا العاملين بمجال الصيانة بمصر 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ahmad Sallam (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ممكن الافادة بمراكز تدريب لمهندسين الميكانيكا العاملين بمجال الصيانة بمصر 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نور الفواطم (28 ديسمبر 2008)

_أرجو من الاخوة المهندسين اجابتي على موضوعي الذي كتبته في الصفحة 19 بصورة سريعة _


----------



## احمدالحلواني (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد واطلب المساعد 
احتاج رسم محرك ديزيل 3dعلي برنامج 3dmax or autocad or solid edge or solidwork
بأي ابعاد بس يكون كل جزء منفصل علشان اعرف اغير ابعاده علشان انا محتاجه في مشروع التخرج بتاعي 
انا اسف جدا علي الازعاج
وشكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز حامد الحمداوي على مبادرتك الطيبة وتعاونك في جعل هذا الباب خاص بأسئلة واستفسارات


----------



## احمدالحلواني (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بالله عليكم يا جماعه متنسوني


----------



## بني ليث (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
أنا طالب بالسنة الرابعة _أتمنى منكم وبصورة عاجلة ومهمة_ مساعدتي فأنا أقوم بكتابة بحث عن 
Physical Aging of polymer ولم أجد أي مرجع يفيدني فأتمنى وأرجوا ممن لديه أي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع موافاتي به بصورة عاجلة ,,,,,,,
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ،


----------



## نور الفواطم (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى مساعدتي في الاجابة على الاسئلة التالية 
1-لماذا الضاغط يبدابريش كبيرة وينتهي بريش صغيرة وذلك عكس التوربين 
2-لماذا ينم صناعة ريش التوربين بشكل ملتوي 
3-هل هناك فرق في حجم high pressur turbin and low pressur turbin واذا اكو فرق ايهما اكبر ولماذا


----------



## barakat mohamed (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب باللغة العربية عن الاهتزازات في المكائن الدوارة وكيفية تحليلها
Solutions Manual ForVibration


----------



## barakat mohamed (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب باللغة العربية عن الاهتزازات في المكائن الدوارة وكيفية تحليلها
Solutions Manual ForVibration


----------



## farness (29 ديسمبر 2008)

أستاذي العزيز حامد أشكرك لتجاوبك السربع معي
بالنسبة لموعي في البحث فهو في مادة اللغة الانجليزية لذا لايتطلب التعمق في الموضوع
وموضوع البحث هو البحث عن طريقة لتوفير الطاقة الكهربائية في المصانع
فوجدت أن أحد الحلول هو عن طريق التوربينات البخارية 
وأنا أبحث عن حلول أخرى

شكرا لك مقدما


----------



## مهندس سورجي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير و جعل في ميزان حسناتكم إنشاء الله على هذه الفكرة و العمل الرائع لخدمة المهندسين 
أنا مهندس جديد في ملتقاكم الهندسي للمهندسين العرب , أحد الأخوان الأعضاء وضع شرح مفصل عن برنامج (ُE20ii , Hap v4) الخاص بالتبريد و التكيف بأسم فأرجو مساعدتي للحصول على شرح هذه البرنامج


----------



## مهندس سورجي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير و جعل في ميزان حسناتكم إنشاء الله على هذه الفكرة و العمل الرائع لخدمة المهندسين 
أنا مهندس جديد في ملتقاكم الهندسي للمهندسين العرب , أحد الأخوان الأعضاء وضع شرح مفصل عن برنامج (ُE20ii , Hap v4) الخاص بالتبريد و التكيف بأسم فأرجو مساعدتي للحصول على شرح هذه البرنامج 
هذه


----------



## مهندس سورجي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير و جعل في ميزان حسناتكم إنشاء الله على هذه الفكرة و العمل الرائع لخدمة المهندسين 
أنا مهندس جديد في ملتقاكم الهندسي للمهندسين العرب , أحد الأخوان الأعضاء وضع شرح مفصل عن برنامج (ُE20ii , Hap v4) الخاص بالتبريد و التكيف بأسم فأرجو مساعدتي للحصول على شرح هذه البرنامج 

تفسير القران الكريم فقط ضع الماوس على الايه 
وستجد التفسير 
هذا موقع ممتاز 
) جزى الله خيراً القائمين عليه خير الجزاء ( 
عند فتح الموقع 
يوجد علامة ? عند بداية كل آية، مرر الفأرة لعلامة ? ستجد عدة خيارات للاستفادة 
الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=002& 
لا تبخل في نشره 
قد يكون أفضل إيميل سترسله في حياتك 
لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم خيركم من تعلم القران وعلمه 
والدَّال على الخير كفاعله​


----------



## Eng\Emy Eldeeb (31 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا في السنه2قسم ميكانيكاباور أريد معرفة بعض التفاصيل عن جهاز يدعى"Hydraulic ram"


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بني ليث قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> أنا طالب بالسنة الرابعة _أتمنى منكم وبصورة عاجلة ومهمة_ مساعدتي فأنا أقوم بكتابة بحث عن
> Physical Aging of polymer ولم أجد أي مرجع يفيدني فأتمنى وأرجوا ممن لديه أي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع موافاتي به بصورة عاجلة ,,,,,,,
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ،


http://www.aapspharmscitech.org/view.asp?art=pt070495
http://polymers.msel.nist.gov/annuals/1996/polych.html
Physical aging refers to structural relaxation of the glassy state toward the metastable equilibrium amorphous state, and it is accompanied by changes in almost all physical properties. These changes, which must be taken into account in the design, manufacture, and use of glassy polymer materials and devices, present a daunting challenge to theorists.


http://www.biophysj.org/cgi/*******/full/86/2/1253
http://www.chemlin.net/news/2007/apr2007/physical-aging.htm​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

Eng\Emy Eldeeb قال:


> أنا في السنه2قسم ميكانيكاباور أريد معرفة بعض التفاصيل عن جهاز يدعى"Hydraulic ram"


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulic_ram
http://www.clemson.edu/irrig/equip/ram.htm
http://www.lifewater.ca/ram_pump.htm​ 



http://www.hydraulic-ram.co.uk/

Hydraulic ram (principle, theory, practice) - French study (not translated)​
Details of how to make a homemade hydraulic ram​
Green and Carter​
HowStuffWorks-How does a hydraulic ram pump work?​
Information on hydraulic ram pumps​
Hydraulic ram used for water delivery in the developing world​
A video of a hydraulic ram at work​
A video explaining the working of the hydraulic ram pump​
Picture of a hydraulic ram​
Animation of a hydraulic ram​
Ram pump on the Alpes​

Warwick University's Development Technologies Unit - Detailed technical specs for Rampump fabrication, installation and maintenance​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

farness قال:


> أستاذي العزيز حامد أشكرك لتجاوبك السربع معي
> بالنسبة لموعي في البحث فهو في مادة اللغة الانجليزية لذا لايتطلب التعمق في الموضوع
> وموضوع البحث هو البحث عن طريقة لتوفير الطاقة الكهربائية في المصانع
> فوجدت أن أحد الحلول هو عن طريق التوربينات البخارية
> ...


 ايضا لم توضح امور مهمه منها
اذا كانت الحاجه لامور الاضاءه مثلا فينصح بالخلايا الشمسيه
واذا كانت الطاقه المطلوبه بحدود 1-3 ميكا واط فينصح بالوحدات التي تستخدم الوقود الثقيل
واذا كانت الطاقه المطلوبه لاكثر من 10 ميكا فينصح بالوحدات الغازيه
واذا اكثر من 60 ميكا فالتوربينات البخاريه
واكرر قولي ان الوحدات التي لا تتطلب ملحقات اضافيه هي المفضلة هنا كوحدات التحويل ووحدات معالجة المياه ووحدات معالجة الوقود . وشكرا لك


----------



## Eng.Amir (31 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ....
انا مهندس كيمياوي واعمل في وزارة الصناعة والمعادن, وطلب مني عمل تصميم لعربة مقطورةاي(Portable trailer tank) هذه المقطورة او العربة تحمل خزان حجمه 300 لتر من مادة البنزين ,والعربة التي تجره تسير بسرعة 80-100 كم بالساعة .ارجو مساعتي في عمل تصميم لهذه العربة وباقل الكلف او ارشادي الى موقع اجد فيه تصاميم لهذه العربة...

شكرا جزيلا لكم.....

اعتذر من ادارة المندى لانني ساكتب *****ي لسرعة الاجابة
amirhussean***********


----------



## Eng.Amir (31 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
عفوا حجم الخزان 3000 لتر وليس 300 لتر ...عفوا كان خطأ مطبعي


----------



## فارس العامري (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*طلب معرفة موضوع*

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على نسخة حدبثة للkey to steel 
اخوكم محتاجها جدا......................مع الشكر:56:


----------



## فارس العامري (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*طلب معرفة موضوع*

السلام عليكم 
يرجى تزويدي باخر اصدار لموضوع key to steel لحاجتي الماسه لها 
مع التقدير............................................:56:


----------



## نور الفواطم (1 يناير 2009)

ارجو من المهندس حامد اجابتي على الاسئلة التي تخص التوربين رجاءا واجابتي على موضوع بحثي في الصفحة 19


----------



## زيد جبار (1 يناير 2009)

اريد ان اعرف كل شيء عملي عن ضواغط الهواء ...............وخاصه الضواغط التردديه 

وشكرا


----------



## علي الزهار (1 يناير 2009)

اريد معلومات عن لحام co2


----------



## علي الزهار (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم أخوتي المهندسين ألتمس من سيادتكم ان تفيدوني عن لحام co2


----------



## سمر عبد الله (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
انا اعمل في مجال الانشاءات المعدنية 
و اذا تكرمتم اريد برنامج لحساب اشكال الحديد بعدر فردها 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## farness (1 يناير 2009)

أشكرك أستاذي حامد على تجاوبك السريع أسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك
وأكون شاكر لك لو وضعت لي روابط عن الوحدات الغازية والخلايا الشمسية
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غريب الدار والوطني (1 يناير 2009)

اريد موضوع عن تحليل الاجهاد والاستطالة لمعدن معرض لعملية تشكيل بالطرق باستخدام القوالب stress-strain analysis for die forging process


----------



## مهندس سورجي (2 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 

أخواني المهندسين الكرام : 
أرجوا مساعدتي اذا أمكن أحتاج شرح برنامج (E20ii) الخاص ب التكيف و التبريد أرجوا المساعدة أخواني المهندسين , جزاكم الله ألف خير على المساعدة.


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 يناير 2009)

فارس العامري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يرجى تزويدي باخر اصدار لموضوع key to steel لحاجتي الماسه لها
> مع التقدير............................................:56:


 http://steel.keytometals.com/?ID=FreeDownload
http://www.normas.com/ASM/pages/KEYTOSTEEL.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 يناير 2009)

سمر عبد الله قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا اعمل في مجال الانشاءات المعدنية
> و اذا تكرمتم اريد برنامج لحساب اشكال الحديد بعدر فردها
> و لكم جزيل الشكر


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105443.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 يناير 2009)

علي الزهار قال:


> السلام عليكم أخوتي المهندسين ألتمس من سيادتكم ان تفيدوني عن لحام co2


لا توجد عملية لحام بهذه التسميه علميا , وتسمى هكذا تجاريا ولكن هناك عمليات تستخدم هذا الغاز كبيئه او محيط عازل عن الجو الخارجي للتقليل من حالات التاكسد وعادة ما يستخدم في اللحام الاوتو ماتيكي tig &mig
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/لحام

http://industrial.panasonic.com/ww/i_e/29865/fa-awm_e/fa-awm_e/co2mag_e.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105443.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 يناير 2009)

نور الفواطم قال:


> ارجو من المهندس حامد اجابتي على الاسئلة التي تخص التوربين رجاءا واجابتي على موضوع بحثي في الصفحة 19


http://www.copper.org/resources/properties/144_8/144_8.html
http://metals.about.com/cs/properties/l/blproperties.htm
http://www.engineersedge.com/properties_of_metals.htm
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/material-properties-t_24.html
https://fridolin.tu-freiberg.de/archiv/pdf/WerkstoffwissenschaftenJunkMargrit129956.pdf

http://www.simalex.com/material.htm
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=7813b40e0671e0e85014541e1ae124de​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 يناير 2009)

مهندس سورجي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> 
> أخواني المهندسين الكرام :
> أرجوا مساعدتي اذا أمكن أحتاج شرح برنامج (E20ii) الخاص ب التكيف و التبريد أرجوا المساعدة أخواني المهندسين , جزاكم الله ألف خير على المساعدة.


http://shareflux.com/E20+II+HVAC+System+Desig-full-version-warez-rapidshare-download.html
http://www.torrentreactor.net/find/carrier-e20-ii
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=carrier+e20+ii
http://www.ddlwolf.com/fulldownload/E20+II+HAP.html
http://www.123-free-download.com/category/home-desktop/0/40/3560.html
http://fullcrackserialkeygen.com/warez-Carrier+E20+Ii--full-crack-serial-keygen.html​


----------



## ود الشمال (4 يناير 2009)

*الزيوت النباتية(الغذائية)*

الرجاء مساعدتي باي موضوع عن صناعة الزيوت و ماكيناتها و المشاكل و الحلول


----------



## زيد جبار (4 يناير 2009)

اجيبوني يا اساتذتي ................ لاني بحاجه ماسه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يناير 2009)

ود الشمال قال:


> الرجاء مساعدتي باي موضوع عن صناعة الزيوت و ماكيناتها و المشاكل و الحلول


http://www.ogp.org.uk/pubs/170.pdf
http://arcosoap.com/live.html
http://hcsr.gov.sy/archive/downloads/s3.pdf​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يناير 2009)

زيد جبار قال:


> اريد ان اعرف كل شيء عملي عن ضواغط الهواء ...............وخاصه الضواغط التردديه
> 
> وشكرا


 http://www.geoilandgas.com/business...re/en/downloads/reciprocating_compressors.pdf
http://www.directindustry.com/cat/pumps-compressors/reciprocating-compressors-R-597.html
http://www.reliabilitydirect.com/appnotes/recipapp.html
http://books.google.com/books?id=Vr...a=X&oi=book_result&resnum=6&ct=result#PPP7,M1












تعريف الضاغط : هو جهاز يعمل على زيادة ضغط غاز ما .​



في دارة التبريد ذات الانضغاط بالبخار ، يقوم الضاغط بتدوير وسيط التبريد ، حيث يسحبه من المبخر ويرفع ضغطه الى ضغط المكثف .​



وعند الضغط المرتفع تكون درجة حرارة التشبع او الغليان مرتفعة كما هو الحال في المكثف ، حيث درجة حرارة وسيط التبريد اعلى من الوسط المحيط بالمكثف . بالتالي سيفقد المكثف الحرارة مما يؤدي الى تكثف وسيط التبريد.​



اما في الناحية الاخرى من الضاغط هناك المبخر ، حيث الضغط منخفض وكذلك درجة حرارة التشبع منخفضة وهي اقل من درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط بالمبخر . بالتالي سيكتسب وسيط التبريد الحرارة مما يؤدي الى تبريد الوسط المحيط بالمبخر ، منتجاً بذلك ما يسمى بالتأثير التبريدي لدارة التبريد .​










تصنيف الضواغط :​



تصنف حسب طريقة زيادة الضغط الى :​

الضواغط موجبة الازاحة positive displacement​

والضواغط الديناميكية Dynamic compressors​

الضواغط موجبة الازاحة: وفيها يتحقق زيادة الضغط نتيجة النقص في حجم الغاز . ومن هذه الضواغط نذكر :​

الضواغط الترددية :reciprocating compressors​

الضواغط الدورانية .rotary compressors ، ومنها :​

الضواغط ذات الريش vane type​

والضواغط الحلزونية screw type​

والضواغط اللولبية scroll type​

الضواغط الديناميكية : وفيها يتحقق زيادة الضغط بتحويل الطاقة الحركية التي يكتسبها الغاز اثناء دورانه في الضاغط الى طاقة ضغط حسب نظرية برنولي . ومن هذه الضواغط نذكر :​

الضاغط النابذي (الطرد المركزي) centrifugal compressor​

كما يمكن تصنيف الضواغط حسب طريقة التدوير الى :​



1. ضواغط تدار مباشرة : اي تنقل الحركة من المحرك الى الضاغط مباشرةً . وتكون بنوعين :​

أ. ضواغط مغلقة hermatic sealed حيث المحرك والضاغط في علبة واحدة​

ب. ضواغط شبه مغلقة semihermatic sealed حيث المحرك والضاغط يتواجدان في مكانين منفصلين عن بعضهما .​





2. ضواعط تدار بواسطة الاحزمة او السيور : حيث تنتقل الحركة من المحرك الى الضاغط بواسطة السيور ، وتدعى بـ الضواعط المفتوحة.​









تعاريف اساسية :​



ضغط السحب suction pressure : هو ضغط الغاز عند صمام الدخول الى الضاغط اثناء سحبه من المبخر ، ويمثل الضغط المنخفض في دارة التبريد .​



ضغط التصريف discharge pressure : هو ضغط الغاز عند خروجه من صمام التصريف ، ويمثل الضغط المرتفع في دارة التبريد .​



نسبة الانضغاط compression ratio : هي النسبة بين ضغط التصريف وضغط السحب .​



سعة الضاغط compressor capacity : هي كمية الغاز الحجمية التي تمر في الضاغط خلال واحدة الزمن عند ضغط السحب .​



قدرة الفرملة او الكبح brake power : هي القدرة الميكانيكية اللازمة لادارة الضاغط .​











الضواغط الترددية ​

Reciprocating compressors​








مبدأ عملها :​



تقوم بضغط الغاز بحركة ترددية للمكبس داخل اسطوانة بها صمام لدخول الغاز وآخر لخروجه . ​



تتم العملية خلال شوطين للمكبس : ​



الاول شوط الدخول والذي يبدأ من وضع المكبس الاعلى "النقطة الميتة العليا" top dead center وينتهي عند "النقطة الميتة السفلى" bottom dead center . ​



بعد دخول الغاز يغلق صمام الدخول ويكون صمام الخروج ايضاً في وضع الاغلاق . ويضغط الغاز اثناء حركة المكبس في شوط الانضغاط نتيجة النقص في حجمه . ​




وعند وصول الضغط الى الحد المعين المطلوب يفتح صمام الخروج ويخرج الغاز من الاسطوانة . ​












استخدامها :​



تستخدم في وسائط التبريد ذات الحجم النوعي الصغير ، ودارات التبريد ذات نسبة انضغاط مرتفعة ، حيث كمية التدفق قليلة نسبياً وضغط التصريف مرتفع . ​



نذكر ان وسائط التبريد التي تستخدم هذه الضواغط R-12 و R-22 . وتصنع باستطاعات مختلفة تتراوح من 50 واط في الثلاجات المنزلية الى 100 ك.واط في الثلاجات التجارية . ​



يمكن ان تكون الضواغط الترددية :​

منفردة التأثير single acting حيث يتم ضغط الغاز في جانب واحد من المكبس ​

او تكون مزدوجة التأثير double acting حيث يتم ضغط الغاز في في جانبي المكبس .. (بمعنى في الوقت الذي يكون شوط الادخال في احد الجوانب يكون الجانب الآخر في شوط الانضغاط .. وهكذا .) ​










الازاحة والمردود : ​



ازاحة المكبس : تعرف ازاحة المكبس لضاغط ترددي بانها تساوي الحجم المكنوس من قبل المكابس داخل اسطوانات الضاغط في واحدة الزمن . وتحسب من العلاقة التالية :​







نعرف المردود الحجمي لضاغط ترددي بالعلاقة التالية :​











قد يصل عدد الاسطوانات في الضواغط الكبيرة الى 16 اسطوانة ، وترتب في عدة اشكال : خط واحد او شكل حرف V او W ​








تدار الضواغط الترددية بواسطة محرك كهربائي ، وتحول الحركة الدورانية الى حركة ترددية للمكبس عن طريق عمود المرفق (الكرنك crank) ، وذراع التوصيل ، وتكون الاجزاء الميكانيكية داخل وعاء مغلق كتيم عديم التسرب يعرف بعلبة المرفق crankcase . ​





الضواغط الترددية المغلقة وشبه المغلقة والمفتوحة ​







الضواغط المغلقة ​

في الضواغط المغلقة يوضع المحرك الكهربائي والضاغط في علبة مشتركة ومغلقة ، وتوضع هذه الاجزاء مستندة الى نوابض لمنع وتقليل الاهتزازات اثناء التشغيل ، كما تزود بكاتم صوت على خط السحب . ويستفاد من وسيط التبريد في تبريد المحرك التي تمرر اسلاكه الكهربائية عبر علبة الضاغط من خلال وصلات معزولة ومانعة للتسرب . ​



تستخدم الوحدات (الضواغط) المغلقة hermatic sealed بشكل واسع لانظمة التبريد ذات السعات الصغيرة ، مثل الثلاجات المنزلية . ​



ومن مميزات هذه الضواغط : قلة الضوضاء وصغر الحجم بسبب دمج الاجزاء ، وبساطة عملية التزييت ، وعدم تسرب وسيط التبريد . ​



ومن مساوئها : صعوبة الصيانة حيث لايمكن الوصول الى الاجزاء المتحركة بداخلها . ​







​






في الضواغط الترددية شبه المغلقة semi hermatic sealed : يكون المحرك الكهربائي والضاغط بغلاف مشترك ، لكن في حجرتين منفصلتين ، بحيث يمكن الوصول الى رأس الاسطوانات والمرفق لاجراء الصيانة والاصلاح للصمامات والمكابس والاجزاء الداخلية . ​







​



الضواغط الترددية المفتوحة : ​

في هذا النوع من الضواغط لايوضع المحرك الكهربائي والضاغط في نفس الغلاف بل في مكانين منفصلين ، وتنتقل الحركة من المحرك الى عمود المرفق بواسطة احزمة او سلاسل او قوابض . ​



ويمر عمود المرفق من خلال مانع تسرب لمنع تسرب وسيط التبريد والزيت للخارج ، الا ان هذا يزيد من فرصة تسرب وسيط التبريد عند تلف مانع تسرب او الحشوة gasket . ​




أجزاء ومكونات الضواغط الترددية​







*تتكون الضواغط الترددية بشكل عام من الاجزاء التالية : *​

*الاسطوانة cylinder *​

*المكبس piston *​

*الحلقات rings *​

*ذراع التوصيل connecting rods *​

*عمود المرفق (الكرنك) crankshaft ومانعات التسرب seals *​

*صمامات السحب والتصريف suction and discharge valves *​



*



*​





الاسطوانة​




1. الاسطوانة:في الضواغط الصغيرة المغلقة تسكب الاسطوانة اما من حديد الزهر (حديد الصب) castiron أو من الالمنيوم . وقد تسكب الاسطوانة مع زعانف لزيادة المساحة المعرضة لتبريد الضاغط . وتصب الاسطوانة مع علبة المرفق كقطعة واحدة . ​



اما اسطوانات الضواغط الكبيرة المفتوحة ذات السعة العالية فتصب الاسطوانة من حديد الزهر واحياناً يضاف اليها النيكل ، لمنع تسرب وسيط التبريد خلال الاسطوانة . وتصب الاسطوانة وحدها وكذلك علبة المرفق على انفراد ، مع عمل شفة لكل منهما لربطهما ببعض ، بالبراغي والصامولات . ​



وتركب القمصان الداخلية liners او الجلبة في جسم الاسطوانة الداخلي لتقليل تآكل المكبس والحلقات ، ويمكن استبدال هذه القمصان فيما بعد عند تلفها . ​



كما ان هذه الضواغط تبرد من خلال سريان المياه في مجارٍ أو قنوات بداخل جسم الاسطوانة . ​


----------



## ah687 (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أود أن أستفسر عن كيفية قياس التيارالحجمي في الأنابيب ذات المقاطع المستطيلة ( دكتات التكييف مثلا) بواسطة أنبوبة بيتوت وما الفرق عنها إذا كان الأنبوب دائريا


----------



## طالب@ (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## طالب@ (7 يناير 2009)

برجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات كيفية صناعه الاسفنج المستخدم في غسيل الاطباق وماهي المعدات المحتاج إليها في صناعتها ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## طالب@ (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اود معرفه كيفيه صناعه الاسفنج المستخدم في غسيل الاطباق والمواد الاوليه له والعدات المحتاج لها لفتح خط إنتاج


----------



## طالب@ (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اود معرفه كيفيه صناعه الاسفنج المستخدم في غسيل الاطباق والمواد الاوليه له والمعدات المحتاج لها لفتح خط إنتاج


----------



## اياد الحزوري (8 يناير 2009)

السسلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام
انا خريج جديد من كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية بحلب قسم هندسة صناعية 
اعمل حاليا بمعمل سحب المنيوم و ليس لدي خبرة بمجال الهيدروليك فارجو ان تعططوني فكرة عن الصمامات و الاعطال التي ممكن ان اواجهها بالمستقبل و كيفية حل هذة الاعطال 
و شرح لبعض المخططات المعقدة التي تحوي داراة هيدروليكية و صمامات
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اياد الحزوري (8 يناير 2009)

السسلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام
انا خريج جديد من كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية بحلب قسم هندسة صناعية 
اعمل حاليا بمعمل سحب المنيوم و ليس لدي خبرة بمجال الهيدروليك فارجو ان تعططوني فكرة عن الصمامات و الاعطال التي ممكن ان اواجهها بالمستقبل و كيفية حل هذة الاعطال 
و شرح لبعض المخططات المعقدة التي تحوي داراة هيدروليكية و صمامات
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هالجير (8 يناير 2009)

i have i little about hydrostatic
i need more about it 
thanks


----------



## HMFM (8 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحييكم إخوتى على مجهوداتكم وتفاعلكم السريع مع الاستفسارات جزاكم الله خيرا
أريد أن استفسر عن أنظمة مكافحة الحريق "fire fighting systems" بحيث يكون الشرح وافيا ومفصلا عنها


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (8 يناير 2009)

اريد المساعده فى ايجاد احد البرامج الاتيه التى تستخدم فى ال finite element
ABSQUS**1
MARC**2
LSDGNA**3
COSMOS**4
FORG*5
SHEET-3**6
ياريت البرنامج يكون كامل ومعاه كتاب شرح


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (8 يناير 2009)

Matlap
ياريت البرنامج يكون كامل ومعاه كتاب شرح


----------



## هردي1 (8 يناير 2009)

*piping calculations manual*

السلام عليكم إخواني مشرفي و أعضاء المنتدى 
هل من الممكن الحصول على هذا الكتاب piping calculations manual الان أو مستقبلا 
لحاجتي الماسة اليها
وشكرا


----------



## هردي1 (8 يناير 2009)

*piping calculations manual*

السلام عليكم إخواني مشرفي و أعضاء الشبكة 
هل من الممكن الحصول على هذا الكتاب piping calculations manual الان أو مستقبلا 
لحاجتي الماسة اليها
وشكرا


----------



## هردي1 (8 يناير 2009)

*piping calculations manual*

السلام عليكم إخواني مشرفي و أعضاء الشبكة 
هل من الممكن الحصول على هذا الكتاب piping calculations manual الان أو مستقبلا 
لحاجتي الماسة اليها
وشكرا


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (8 يناير 2009)

الاخ هريدى1
الكتاب موجود على هذا الرابط
http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...a=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result#PPR8,M1

لا تحرمونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## زيد جبار (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي حامد واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مهدي الساير (8 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب في المرحلة الاخيرة هندسة ميكانيكة ومطلوب مني بحث بعنوان تصميم رافعة (جك) هيدروليكي للسيارة باستخدام ماطور كهربائي, مضخة هيدروليك, ضاغطة هواء وطبعاً جميعها تعمل على بطارية السيارة مع امكانية االاستعمال عند هبوط بطارية السيارة (وجود مضخة يدوية للطواريء).
تقبلو فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمدمجيد (9 يناير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء رجاء محتاج الكودastm A53 ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## heba yousseif nada (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته
أنا مهندسة ميكانيكا وحاليا أحضر رسالة الماجيستير لدى بعض المشاكل فى كتابة الرسالة فى ايجاد مراجع عن )turbulent free jet) أرجو المساعدة فى ايجاد هذا الكتاب 
The Theory of Turbulent Jets
By Genrikh Naumovich Abramovich
Contributor Leon Schindel
Published by M.I.T. Press, 1963
ISBN 0262511371, 9780262511377

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## heba yousseif nada (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندسة ميكانيكا و أحضر حاليا فى رسالة الماجستير لدى بعض المشاكل فى ايجاد مراجع خاصة بموضوع الرسالة و هو )coaxial turbulent free jet) 
أرجو المساعدة فى ايجاد هذا الكتاب
The Theory of Turbulent Jets
By Genrikh Naumovich Abramovich
Contributor Leon Schindel
Published by M.I.T. Press, 1963
ISBN 0262511371, 9780262511377
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## amany samir (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
دي اول مشاركه لي في المنتدى 
ممكن اعرف كمية الطاقه الشمسيه المتاحه في مصر خلال العام قد ايه
و الكميه اللي ممكن استغلالها قد ايه
ارجو المساعده


----------



## agaaaas (10 يناير 2009)

أخواني الاعزاء أرجو منكم المساعدة بعض المقترحات عن المسخنات الشمسية


بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بدر حمد (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شاكر لكم مجهوداتكم وعسى الله ان يجعلها في موازين حسناتكم يوم القيامة ويفرج عنكم كربات يوم الحشر بحلولكم السريعه في هذا المووضوع

سؤالي \ انا حديث التخرج في الهندسة الميكانيكية وارغب باكمال الماجستير في ادارة الاعمال .. هل تعتبر هذه الخطوة جيدة ؟ وهل هناك مجال معين مرغوب لدى الشركات في ماجستير ادارة الاعمال ؟

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## silisee_mech (10 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اني اشكركم على هذا الموضوع 

واتمنى منكم ان تزودني بمعلومات عن صيانه واجزاء مولدات الكتربلر 


مع الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 يناير 2009)

هالجير قال:


> i have i little about hydrostatic
> i need more about it
> thanks


 http://www.google.com/search?as_q=&...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 يناير 2009)

HMFM قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أحييكم إخوتى على مجهوداتكم وتفاعلكم السريع مع الاستفسارات جزاكم الله خيرا
> أريد أن استفسر عن أنظمة مكافحة الحريق "fire fighting systems" بحيث يكون الشرح وافيا ومفصلا عنها


 http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/navy/nrtc/14057_ppr_ch6.pdf
http://www.mectron.com.sg/docs/firepump_print.pdf
http://www.google.com/search?as_q=&...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## msnaga (11 يناير 2009)

احمد حماد سليمان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو يا اخوان الافادة في هذه المشكلة :
> مولد نوع كمنز وقدرة 500 كيلو واط تم توريده حديثا لاحدى المؤسسات لم يعمل الا مدة 25 ساعة عمل بشكل جيد ثم يعمل لمدة ساعة ويتوقف فجاة وتكرر هذا العطل اكثر من مرة قمت بتغير زيت التشحيم وفلاتر الزيت وفلاتر السولار وقمت بفحص كهربائي عام ولم اجد اي شيئ يسبب هذا العطل وقمت بالتشغيل وهذه المرة اشتغل لمدة 4 ساعات ثم توقف فجاة ارجو ان تنصحوني وتساعدوني بمقترحاتكم في حل هذه المشكلة .


 
حدثت معى نفس المشكلة فى نفس نوعية المولد كمنز، وتم عمل كل الإجراءات السابق ذكرها وظلت المشكلة لم تحل، وبالنهاية وجد خطأ فى ترتيب وصلات التحكم الكهربي 231 بدلا من 321 ، وتم تعديل التوصيلات وعمل المولد بدون مشاكل.


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 يناير 2009)

احمدمجيد قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء رجاء محتاج الكودastm A53 ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


 http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/astm-steel-pipes-working-pressure-d_775.html


----------



## كطامي (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته / أطلب مساعده بخصوص تصميم فرن صهر الزجاج بالطرق القديمه لكي احقق مشروع لتصنيع زخرفة الزجاج . مع التقدير المهندس علي كطامي / افضل ان يكون مرفق صور مع الشرح


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لوسمحتوا شباب أي واحد عنده بحث أو كتاب عن حاكم السرعة (Governor) غير كتاب محركات الديزل للمهندس محمود ربيع الملط وأهم حاجة أنواعه وشكل كل نوع من هذه الحواكم يا ريت يا شباب يكون بأسرع وقت لانه صارلي 3 أيام متواصلة أبحث عن هذا الموضوع ولم أجد ما يفيد ، فياريت الي عنده يفيدنا أفاده الله ... مع بالغ تحياتي.


----------



## ود الشمال (14 يناير 2009)

*ارججججججججججججججججججججو المساعدة بسرعة*

ياشباب ارجو مدي بأي معلومات عن صناعة الزيوت و ماكينات العصر و مراحل التكرير و خط الانتاج انا محتاج لها في اقرب فرصة


----------



## مهندس مجتهد (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرجو المساعده فى حساب قيمة البور Power وكذلك كمية التصرف Q بالنسبة للمضخات الغاطسة الخاصة بالصرف الصحى فى بيارة والمعادلات الخاصة بذلك


----------



## oshaaa (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا اريد من الاخوه الافاضل كتب او ابحات عربيه عن وحدات التوليد الكهربائيه التى تعمل بالمحركات


----------



## mmeh (15 يناير 2009)

زملائي لمن يريد المساعدة أنا مهندسة مدني ومحتاجة جدا الكراك لبرنامج الأتوكاد 2008 أرجو المساعدة


----------



## mmeh (15 يناير 2009)

زملائي لمن يريد المساعدة أنا مهندسة مدني ومحتاجة جدا الكراك لبرنامج الأتوكاد 2008 أرجو المساعدة


----------



## ahmed samy 2006 (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته انا كنت عايز كتاب auto service & repair لمارتن استوكيل ضروري و شكرا


----------



## heba yousseif nada (17 يناير 2009)

*أرجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا عن هذا التعاون معنا ولكم جزيل الشكر
لقد طلبت كتاب فى صفحة 26 ولكنى لم أجد رد؟؟؟؟؟
لو تسمحوا لى أطلب كتاب أخر لعله يكون متاح 
((fluid mechanics of jets
,Pai,S.I. Van Nostrand,N.Y 1954


----------



## وليدالبحيرى (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الزملاء المهندسين مساعدتى بافادتى عن كيفية واصول تصميم المصاعد فى المنشات المختلفة وخصوصا المستشفيات حيث ان هذا الموضوع جديد على وليس عندى خبرة به


----------



## regrab (17 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم أرجو المساعدة من إخواني في ما يخص البحث عن برنامج Thermoptim 1.4 
مختص في دراسة الديناميك الحرارية
السلام عليكم​*


----------



## مهندس مجتهد (17 يناير 2009)

أرجو مساعدتى فى أيجاد برامج الصيانة وكذلك التشغيل القياسية للمضخات الغاطسة فى الصرف الصحى


----------



## kadhum 1982 (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء 
ارجو تزويدي بكتاب رسم ميكانيكي وكتاب عن محركات الديزل الحديثة لحاجتي الماسة اليها 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## kadhum 1982 (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء 
ارجو تزويدي بكتاب رسم ميكانيكي وكتاب عن محركات الديزل الحديثة لحاجتي الماسة اليها 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## غريب الدار والوطني (18 يناير 2009)

i want indication about the active deformation force 
in arabic or in english and i dont want book i want someone to explain to me about the subject in simple way especialy in analysis of stress -strain when a metal under shaping operation like in press m/c and i want this inharry bec.i have exam


----------



## samehabudalo (18 يناير 2009)

اذا تكرمت اخي الكريم كتاب نظرية الات
وحبذا لو كان لشقلي
Theory of Machines and Mechanisms
By Joseph Edward Shigley, John Joseph Uicker


----------



## احمد طة جامد (19 يناير 2009)

اجو منكم الرد


----------



## علي عامر محمود (20 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اود ممن لديه معلومات عن (دراسة وحساب التفاوتات في الاجزاء المكيانيكية(التفاوتات والسماحات))(fit and tolerance)  ان يدلني على الطريق لاجد مبتغاي لان لدي مشروع مهم ويجب ان احصل على تقارير وكتب تشرح هذه المواضيع ومن لديه شرح ارجو ان لا يبخل في اعطائي المعلومات و ارجو ان تكون الكتب بالعربي
وشكرا

المهندس علي عامر


----------



## الهمكي (20 يناير 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة*

ارجو من الزملاء زممن لديهم معلومات عن كيفية الحسابات الهدروليكية للمضخات الطاردة المركزية الخاصة بالحريق بمعنى آخر كيفية حساب الضغط والتدفق اللازم لكل مساحة أوارتفاع بالنسبة للمباني العالية التي تستخدم نظام المرشات والفوهات وبالنسبة للابنية التي فيها خط جاري مع فوهات فقط والمباني التي تستخدم الفوهات مع الخراطيم المطاطية (الهوزريل)فقط ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## الهمكي (20 يناير 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في كيفية الحابات الهدروليكية للمضخات الطاردة المشتخدمة بمجال اطفاء الحريق بالنسبة لجميع الانظمة بمعنى كيفية حساب الضغط والتدفق للمضخات بحسب النظام الذي تستخدم فيه ( مرشات + فوهات , فوهات داخلية فقط , فوهات + خراطيم مطاطية ....... الخ ) ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## الهمكي (20 يناير 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في كيفية الحسابات الهدروليكية للمضخات الطاردة المشتخدمة بمجال اطفاء الحريق بالنسبة لجميع الانظمة بمعنى كيفية حساب الضغط والتدفق للمضخات بحسب النظام الذي تستخدم فيه ( مرشات + فوهات , فوهات داخلية فقط , فوهات + خراطيم مطاطية ....... الخ ) ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## الهمكي (20 يناير 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في طريقة الحسابات الهيدروليكية لمضخات الحريق الطاردة المركزية ولكل الانظمة لو سمحتم ولكم الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 يناير 2009)

samehabudalo قال:


> اذا تكرمت اخي الكريم كتاب نظرية الات
> وحبذا لو كان لشقلي
> Theory of Machines and Mechanisms
> By Joseph Edward Shigley, John Joseph Uicker


 http://www.alibris.com/search/books/qwork/6651218/


----------



## سلطان الحق (21 يناير 2009)

اطلب المساعدة في البحث عن كتب في مادة therodynamic


----------



## دسوقى افندى (21 يناير 2009)

*ياريت ياجماعة حد يرفع روابط انيماشن 75 مضخة مرة اخرى*

ياريت ياجماعة حد يرفع روابط انيماشن 75 مضخة مرة اخرى لانه بجد موضوع هام جدا جدا جدا وشكرا


----------



## ولد الاحساء1 (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله انا طلاب في قسم ميكانيكا انتاج استفدة كثير من هذا الموقع المتميز الذي ساعدني كثير في دراستي.
اشكر كل القائمين على هذا الموقع:
واتمنى منكم المساعدة لان عندي مشروع تخرج الان . وهو التحكم في خط إنتاج عن طريق دائرة الالكترونية عن طريق برمجة في الحاسب . هل يوجود برنامج؟ استطيع منه التحكم في خط انتاج؟ هل استطيع التحكم فيه عن طريق دائرة الالكترونيه؟ ارجومنكم المساعدتي باي طريقة ممكن. ارجو الاتصال بي عن طريق الاميل.
ولكم جزيل الشكر الشكر


----------



## ملك محمود (21 يناير 2009)

انا كنت عايزة اعرف برنامج جيد لرسم دوائر الهيدروليك
(hydraulic circuit)


----------



## عدنان1979 (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في مجال تصميم المثبتات في اجهزة تحليل الاهتزازات الميكانيكية
fixture design for vibration testing


----------



## عدنان1979 (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة في مجال تصميم المثبتات لجهاز الهزاز الميكانيكي المستخدم لتحليل الاهتزاز
fixture design for shakers


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (22 يناير 2009)

سلطان الحق قال:


> اطلب المساعدة في البحث عن كتب في مادة therodynamic





http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## علي عامر محمود (22 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اود ممن لديه معلومات عن (دراسة وحساب التفاوتات في الاجزاء المكيانيكية(التفاوتات والسماحات))(fit and tolerance) ان يدلني على الطريق لاجد مبتغاي لان لدي مشروع مهم ويجب ان احصل على تقارير وكتب تشرح هذه المواضيع ومن لديه شرح ارجو ان لا يبخل في اعطائي المعلومات و ارجو ان تكون الكتب بالعربي
وشكرا

المهندس علي عامر*​


----------



## ود الشمال (22 يناير 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في مشروعي عن مصانع الزيوت و تدني إنتاجيتها


----------



## دسوقى افندى (22 يناير 2009)

*ياريت ياجماعة حد يرفع روابط انيماشن 75 مضخة مرة اخرى لانه بجد موضوع هام جدا جدا جدا وشكرا*​


----------



## ولد الاحساء1 (22 يناير 2009)

*ارجو منك المساعدة ولك جزيل الشكر*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاته
الحمد الله والصلاة والسلام على رسوال لله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم-
اشكر كل القائمين على هذا الموقع الممتميز الذي استفتده منه طول وقت دراستي.
واتمنى منك المساعدة في مشروع التخرج.
علما باني طالب في قسم الميكانيكة أنتاج
مشروع التخرج عبارة عن تحكم في خط انتاج بواسطة دائرة الالكترونية 
علما بان يتم التحكم في الدائرة الالكترونيه بواسطة الحاسب الالي .
اول اريد اعرف اي البرامج التي يتم التحكم فيه عن طريق الحاسب الالي؟
كيف اربط الدائرة الالكترونية با الحاسب؟
علما باني سواف استخدم step motor
لتحكم في خط الانتاج والربط باالدائرة الالكترونية.
افرقة نموذج مصغر عن الفكرة .....
لايوجد عندي كثير من الوقت اريد المساعد ضروري:11:
من يقدر ان يساعدني له جزيل الشكر والتقدير وانا مستعد بالذي يطلب
كيف الاتصال باي عن طريق الاميل او الرد على الموضوع.
لكم جزيل الشكر اخوتي 
:80:*​


----------



## يوسف التونسي (23 يناير 2009)

*في إطار صنع الخزانات يتطلب مني تجميع مخروط معدني مع الإسطوانة لكن الاسطوانة مموجة مما يمنعني من اللحام و لذا وجب علي طي طرف المخروط المعدني لأتمكن من عملية التجميع بواسطة المحازق

-كيف تنسجم عملية الطي مع شكل المخروط ؟؟ (يمكن تجزئة المخروط لتقليل الضغط)
-هل من آلة تفعل ذلك ؟

(عذرا على التعبير الغير دقيق فدراستي بالفرنسية و تصعب علي المصطلحات التقنية باللغة العربية)

أرجوا المساعدة و جازاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## mohamed abdelaziz7 (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا:
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا أعمل في مجال البترول وأنحث عن برنامج كامل بالكراك لعمل التصميمات الهندسية الخاصة الصهاريج Tank Design Software ويفضل برنامج etank (tank 2.50) فهل من مساعد


----------



## احمدسعدمحمود (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
ارجو المساعده فى بعض المشاكل التى تواجهنى فى العمل فى مجال البلاستيك وبالتحديد فى ماكينات النفخ
1- الماكينه بعد الانتقال الى وضع التشغيل اليدوى يغلق القالب مما تسبب فى حوث اصابات
2- فى الجرك ال20 لتر يكون السطح به الكثير من الخوش بالرغم من نعومه السطح مما يعطى للمنتج انطباع خلاف الملمس وهو ما يرفضه العميل , قمنا بزياده عدد فتحات الفنت (vent) الا انه بالرغم من ذلك استمرت المشكله وان قل تاثيرها


----------



## احمدسعدمحمود (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد كل شىء يخص صيانة وتشغيل ماكينات النفخ 
وكذلك ايد ايجاد حلا لهذه المشكله
فى الجرك 20 لتر يوجد العديد من الثقوب مما يجعل مظهر الجرك مخالفا لملمسه , ولقد قمنا بزيادة فتحات ال(vent ) فى القالب الان هذه لم يحل المشكله؟
ارجو الرد السريع . وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهدي الساير (23 يناير 2009)

علي عامر محمود قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> *اود ممن لديه معلومات عن (دراسة وحساب التفاوتات في الاجزاء المكيانيكية(التفاوتات والسماحات))(fit and tolerance) ان يدلني على الطريق لاجد مبتغاي لان لدي مشروع مهم ويجب ان احصل على تقارير وكتب تشرح هذه المواضيع ومن لديه شرح ارجو ان لا يبخل في اعطائي المعلومات و ارجو ان تكون الكتب بالعربي*
> *وشكرا*​
> *المهندس علي عامر*​


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهارجو ان تجد مبتغاك في الرابط ادناهhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36084


----------



## Eng. Alkurdi (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طلب مني مشروع في ماده التبريد والتكيف هو عباره عن حساب cooling load لمبنى معين 
لكن المشكله التي واجهتها هي عدم توفر الخرائط بسهوله 
فهل يمكن تزويدي بخريطه لموقع واحد من هذه المواقع 
Hospital
Restaurant
Hotel
Shopping Center

وجزاكم الله كل خير ودمتم في رعايه الله


----------



## FAWAZ ALOTAIBI (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاة 
في البدايه احب اشكر الاخوان القائمين على هالمنتدى وانشاءالله من احسن الى احسن .
اما في النسبه الى موضوع المشاركه صرااحه انا طالب في بريطانيا تخصص ميكانيكا انتاج اخر سنه ومحتاج المسااعده من الاخوان اصحااب التخصص .
المواد الى عندي فيها مشكله ...
1-Engineering Simulation
2-Project Management 
3- Project (اسم المشروع هو 
TITLE:
*The Analysis of Solid Works/Excel as a Parametric Design Tool*

Description:
Compare and contrast with other parametric design methods. Investigation of the scope that the Solid Works/Excel integration offers in the product design process.​*Suitable for:*
*CAE, MSE*
*Resources:*​*Solid Works/Excel


وشكراا 
للتواصل على اليميل :fawaz_q8_q8*************
ويرجى المساعده في اسرع وقت 

 اخوكم : فواز العتيبي ​*​


----------



## meemo7777777 (24 يناير 2009)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
علمت ان هذا المنتداء قام على مبداء تبادل العلوم الهندسيه بي اعضاءه الذي اتشرف ان اكون واحد من هذه الاسره.
انا طالب بالهندسة الميكانيكية فى السنة الاخيرة وعند مشروع تخرج فى المضخات (الطلمبات) المنزلية 
وارجو منكم المساعدة


----------



## ايوب ق (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم أرجو مساعدتي بأعطائي بعض المقالات التي تتكلم عن الانتثار بين معدنين


----------



## يوسف التونسي (24 يناير 2009)

يا شباب أريد معلومات على bending and trims for sheet metal


----------



## FAWAZ ALOTAIBI (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاة 
شباب ممكن الردعلى الاستفسار للضروره 
وشكرا
اخوكم : فواز العتيبي


----------



## badrelden almasry (25 يناير 2009)

اولا اشرف بانضمامى الى منتدى المهندسون العرب وارجو الافادة فلدى ماكينة ديزل 2م و ويوجد بها تاكل زيت ملحوظ مع عدم ظهور ذلك على الخان او السطح الخارجى للمكنة فهل من اسباب


----------



## alb9mh (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم أخواني ..

أنا طالب هندسة ميكانيكة في السنة الأخيرة ,, وتخصصي هو هندسة ميكانيك - عام .. 
سؤالي / ماهو الاتجاه اللي تنصحوني أتجه اليه في الدورات ( الانتاج - التصميم - التبريد ) مع العلم بأن سوق العمل سيكون في السعودية ...؟؟ 


وماهي الدورات المقترحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sesame (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته؛ انا طالب في السنة الاخيرة ميكانيكا انتاج حصلت على شهادات (i.c.d.l)(autocad)(inventor)(matlab) و تدربت في مصنع سيارات و مصنع للمحركات أود أن أعرف ما الذي يجب أن أقوم به كي أحصل على فرصة جيدة للعمل بعد التخرج؛ برجاء الرد
شكرا و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركات


----------



## smayo (26 يناير 2009)

انا مهندس ميكانيكي في سنتي الاخيرة ارجو ان اجد من يساعدنى 
عندي بحث حول 
la filtration d'air dans les moteur a combustion interen
أنتظر ردودكم بفارغ الصبر ....و شكرااااا


----------



## عبدالواحد هاشم (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الاعضاء ارجو منكم شرحامفصلا عن اجهزة القياس المتقدمة وارسالها الى بريدى فى اقرب وقت لو سحتم لانى محتاجها ضرورى وارجو ان يكون الشرح غير موجز وشكرا


----------



## عابرهم (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا ادرس الماجستير في بريطانيا

واحتاج برنامج abaqus 

ونظام التشغيل وندوز فيستا

ياليت تساعدوني فيه

واذا فيه كتاب او موقع يشرح كيفيه التعامل مع هالبرنامج اكون لكم شاكر ومقدر


اخوكم

عابرهم


----------



## ahmed_engineer (27 يناير 2009)

*الى الأخ الكريم*



sesame قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته؛ انا طالب في السنة الاخيرة ميكانيكا انتاج حصلت على شهادات (i.c.d.l)(autocad)(inventor)(matlab) و تدربت في مصنع سيارات و مصنع للمحركات أود أن أعرف ما الذي يجب أن أقوم به كي أحصل على فرصة جيدة للعمل بعد التخرج؛ برجاء الرد
> شكرا و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ينقسم قسم الانتاج فى سوق العمل الى قسمين
> ...


----------



## ahmed_engineer (27 يناير 2009)

*الى الأخ عابرهم: والى كل من يبحث عن اى برنامج معين....*

ايا كان اسم البرنامج الذى تريده......
قم بتسطيب اي من برامج المشاركة (الشير) مثل e mule or e donkey
وقم بالبحث عن هذا البرنامج بعد توضيح نوع الملف وهو (برنامج)
ثم حمل اكثر الملفات ثقة واكتمالا من النتائج التى ستظهر عندك
وبعدين غير نوع الملف واختار (مستند او ملف) ستظهر لك كتب وملفات تعليم وشرح له


----------



## ahmed_engineer (27 يناير 2009)

*عاجل.....الى كل المهندسين الكبار ذوى الخبرة العملية......*

هل يوجد ميكانيزم معين او اى طريقة ميكانيكية اخرى لزيادة عزم العمود الدوار بدون تقليل السرعة الدورانية حيث اذا زودت العزم باستخدام ترس صغير وترس كبير تقل السرعة...فهل عندكم حل لهذه المشكلة بدون المساس بالمصدر او الدخل (بدون تغيير قدرة الماتور)؟


----------



## كمر (27 يناير 2009)

للأخوه المهندسين احتاج مساعدة للبدء بمشروع كامل عن C-clamp و محتوي calculation


----------



## سلطان الحق (27 يناير 2009)

i search on thermodynamics book by arabic langauge


----------



## سلطان الحق (27 يناير 2009)

my project in mechanical engineering is gyroscopic ,now i am searching informations about it . i order help


----------



## ossama87 (27 يناير 2009)

أريد معلومات عن الرمل المستخدم في تحضير قوالب صب المعادن


----------



## معطي السقاف (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ، الى الجميع ازجو منكم اي كتاب مفيد في القياسات والاجهزة measurement and instrumentationحبذا باللغة العزبية، ميكانيك


----------



## hsn101 (27 يناير 2009)

*استفسار*

ماهي افضل شركه في السعوديه لتدريب الصيفي لطلاب الهندسه الميكانيكيه


----------



## مصطفى الخيال (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو الحصول على تقرير يخص ماكنة الخراطة


----------



## مصطفى الخيال (28 يناير 2009)

كتاب يوضح طريقة كتابة برنامج على الحاسبة في لغة ++c


----------



## المنقذ (28 يناير 2009)

*أفيـــدوني ....*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولآ جزاكم الله ألف ألف خير على كل ماتقدمونه من معلومات مفيدة .. وأثابكم الله على مجهوداتكم

أخوتي ... 
لدي استفسار عن كيفية رسم نظام أنابيب متكامل يحتوي "pipe" , valves, elbows, tees, pumps ...and so on! عن طريق برنامج السوليد ووركس ...

وهل هناك مكتبة في هذا البرنامج تحتوي على هذه المكونات باستاندارد معين ؟

ولكم فائق احترامي وتقديري....


----------



## Abohamza (28 يناير 2009)

*برنامج لتصميم الخزانات الحديدية*

أخواني الأعزاء
السلام عليكم 
أريد مساعدتكم في برنامج لتصميم Steel Storage Tank


----------



## kh86kh (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز حامد ......
اريد ان اطلب منك طلب وانا محتاجا ضروري جداً للمشروع وهو ( مقدمة عامة عن الالتواء ) يعنى ماهو الالتواء وكيف يحدث يعنى مقدمة عن الالتواء والالات المستخدمة في الالتواء . 
وبارك الله فيك على اى شى اتسويه ليا.
وشكراً


----------



## بطرانكو (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم شرح وطريقه معايره وصيانه الصبابات في محرك البزين ومع الصور ان وجد
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## hsn101 (29 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

بالله يا اخواني لوتكرمتم طلب واحد فقط 
انا محتاج تكنكل ريبورت عن safety Engineering
بالله عليكم خلال السبعة الايام القادمه لأن في اختبار النهائي جايي هذا الموضوع وانا ما اعرف فيه شيء وارجو ان تتوفر فيه جميع عناصر الريبورت.
او ارساله عبر البريد الالكتروني hsn1012008*************
الله يوفق الجميع وان بنتظار ردودكم


----------



## عدنان1979 (31 يناير 2009)

fixture for vibration testing


----------



## عدنان1979 (31 يناير 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في fixture design for vibration testing مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## imaddine (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لو تكرمتم اخواني الأعزاء بمساعدتي قدر الاستطاعة بطبيعة الحال 
ابحث عن كل ما يتعلق ب(construction métallique)و dessin des convoyeurs


----------



## صفاء /ابو زينب (31 يناير 2009)

أذا أمكن أجاد حل لمشكلة التجوف في المضخات النفطية نتيجة تحرر الغاز أثناء الجريانفي محطات فصل النفط عن الغاز


----------



## nidal2009 (1 فبراير 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الإخوة الأعزاء:
أنا منتسب جديد للمنتدى، وأرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على مرجع باللغة العربية حول ربط مقاييس الانفعال مع الحاسب لمعرفة الإجهادات التي يتعرض لها جائز ما.


----------



## علي عامر محمود (1 فبراير 2009)

مهدي الساير قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهارجو ان تجد مبتغاك في الرابط ادناهhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36084


 اشكر الاخ العزيز على هذا المجهود ولكني بحاجه الى تفاصيل اعمق واكثر توسعا ارجو ممن لديه معلومات تفيدني ان لا بخل بهاولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي عامر محمود (1 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اود ممن لديه معلومات عن (دراسة وحساب التفاوتات في الاجزاء المكيانيكية(التفاوتات والسماحات))(fit and tolerance) ان يدلني على الطريق لاجد مبتغاي لان لدي مشروع مهم ويجب ان احصل على تقارير وكتب تشرح هذه المواضيع ومن لديه شرح ارجو ان لا يبخل في اعطائي المعلومات و ارجو ان تكون الكتب بالعربي
وشكرا

المهندس علي عامر


----------



## ابو الوليد الهاشمي (1 فبراير 2009)

*الرجاء مساعدتي على حصول دوره مبدئية في مكائن كتر بلير 3508*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواني الأعزء انا عضو جديد في هذا الموقع الرائع و المفيد 

انا اعمل في مجال هندسة ميكانيكة مولدات كهربائية و اتمنى الحصول على دورة مبدئية في صيانةهذه المولدات الكهربائية من نوع cat 3508 

إذا في احد من الأخوان يعرف معهد في ماليزيا او في اي دوله آسويه بس بشرط تكون هذه الدوره لمدة 5 الي 10 ايام 
​


----------



## علي سعيد البادن (2 فبراير 2009)

ارغب في الحصول على محاضرات في مادة ميكانيكا الجوامد المتقدمة


----------



## alhassany (2 فبراير 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء....أرجو أبلاغي بأي ملتقى أو منتدى أو تجمع هندسي أو علمي في أي بلد عربي أو أوربي....أتمنى المشاركة للفائدة العلمية


----------



## وائل بك فوزى (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
لدى ضاغط هواء ايطالى<air krone>للاسف لا يعمل عند مرحلة الضعط و الموتور يفصل


----------



## alsotari (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
اخوتي المهندسين العرب ... اغاثه اغاثه .... 
انا طالبه هندسه ميكاترونكس ... وطلبت مني شركه حديثه ... تعمل في تصنيع خزانات مياه... وما الى ذلك من عمليات تصميم الصناعات الحديديه ... طلبت ان اجهز لها تقريرا عن افضل انواع ... 
Vertical Machining Center " VMC باستخدام نظام تحكم CNC ...
وبصراحه ... انا ابحث من اسبوعين ولم احصل على النتيجه التي اريد ...
فهناك الكثير من الموديلات ... والانواع ... والاسعار ... 
ولست اعرف كيف افاضل بينها ... واسعارها ....
اشكركم على كل حال ... انتظر بفارغ الصبر .... اجابتكم ....


----------



## alsotari (2 فبراير 2009)

alsotari قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> اخوتي المهندسين العرب ... اغاثه اغاثه ....
> انا طالبه هندسه ميكاترونكس ... وطلبت مني شركه حديثه ... تعمل في تصنيع خزانات مياه... وما الى ذلك من عمليات تصميم الصناعات الحديديه ... طلبت ان اجهز لها تقريرا عن افضل انواع ...
> vertical machining center " vmc باستخدام نظام تحكم cnc ...
> ...


 
ما زلت انتظر .... اسعفوني ...


----------



## oshaaa (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد ثصميم برج اناره يعمل بمولد وارتفاع العمود 9امتار وزن المولد 400كج ووزن العربه والعمود 400كج والعربه2*1.5 ارجو الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zhrmjrh (3 فبراير 2009)

لسلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته أريد من فضلكم دروس في مقاومة المادة و بالعربية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

يوسف التونسي قال:


> يا شباب أريد معلومات على bending and trims for sheet metal


 http://www.clarksullivan.com/projects/167/scope/07620 SHEET METAL FLASHING AND TRIM.pdf


----------



## علي عامر محمود (3 فبراير 2009)

*التفاوتات والسماحات*



علي عامر محمود قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اود ممن لديه معلومات عن (دراسة وحساب التفاوتات في الاجزاء المكيانيكية(التفاوتات والسماحات))(fit and tolerance) ان يدلني على الطريق لاجد مبتغاي لان لدي مشروع مهم ويجب ان احصل على تقارير وكتب تشرح هذه المواضيع ومن لديه شرح ارجو ان لا يبخل في اعطائي المعلومات و ارجو ان تكون الكتب بالعربي
> وشكرا
> 
> المهندس علي عامر


 ممكن اطلب من احد اخوني المهندسين ان يدلني على اسم كتاب فيه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

alsotari قال:


> ما زلت انتظر .... اسعفوني ...


 http://www.jsme.or.jp/English/eyushu07-05.pdf
http://www.mhi.co.jp/technology/review/pdf/e422/e422060.pdf
http://cnc.geetech.com.tw/
http://heron.nrl.navy.mil/contracts/closed/fy05/05ha02/05ha02spec.pdf
http://www.moriseiki.com/english/ir/news_2005/2005_0315_NV1500_e.pdf
http://www.bfwindia.com/pdf/Tejas.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

علي عامر محمود قال:


> ممكن اطلب من احد اخوني المهندسين ان يدلني على اسم كتاب فيه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36084&highlight=tolerance


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

سلطان الحق قال:


> my project in mechanical engineering is gyroscopic ,now i am searching informations about it . i order help


 http://robita.iiita.ac.in/Nandy Gyrover.pdf
http://www.wbabin.net/science/tombe5.pdf
http://theory.sinp.msu.ru/~edneral/ACA2008/Abstracts/Burlakova.pdf
http://www.maths.manchester.ac.uk/~mbetcke/papers/interioreig.pdf


----------



## سمير الطائي (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن اقامة مشروع لصناعة السيارات الصالون( التكاليف) وشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

ملك محمود قال:


> انا كنت عايزة اعرف برنامج جيد لرسم دوائر الهيدروليك
> (hydraulic circuit)


لم اجد افضل من برنامج auto cad لهذه المهمه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

عدنان1979 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة في مجال تصميم المثبتات في اجهزة تحليل الاهتزازات الميكانيكية
> fixture design for vibration testing


http://www.aeronavlabs.com/images/technical article.pdf
http://www.datasysttest.com/newslet...ce_of_fixture_design_in_vibration_testing.pdf
http://www.ttiedu.com/157-5cat.html
http://www.thomasnet.com/products/vibration-test-fixtures-tooling-91890350-1.html
http://archive.evaluationengineering.com/archive/articles/0999env.htm


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

عدنان1979 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة في مجال تصميم المثبتات لجهاز الهزاز الميكانيكي المستخدم لتحليل الاهتزاز
> fixture design for shakers


 http://www2.ulg.ac.be/ltas-opt/Fich...ions/2005-07 - ICSV12 Lisbon 2005 - Paper.pdf
http://www.ttiedu.com/PDF/157-5cat.pdf
http://www.dynsolusa.com/download/NEWS-PDF/DSnews6.pdf
http://www-glast.slac.stanford.edu/LAT-Details/GSFC Reviews/6_30_05/1Helmuth.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

ايوب ق قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجو مساعدتي بأعطائي بعض المقالات التي تتكلم عن الانتثار بين معدنين


 
i think tou mean the
materials diffusion 
http://media.wiley.com/product_data/excerpt/69/04714992/0471499269-2.pdf
https://dspace.lib.cranfield.ac.uk/...Anodic Material Diffusion in Polymer-2007.pdf
http://golovaty.math.uakron.edu/public_html/vitae/frontpol2.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

ahmed_engineer قال:


> هل يوجد ميكانيزم معين او اى طريقة ميكانيكية اخرى لزيادة عزم العمود الدوار بدون تقليل السرعة الدورانية حيث اذا زودت العزم باستخدام ترس صغير وترس كبير تقل السرعة...فهل عندكم حل لهذه المشكلة بدون المساس بالمصدر او الدخل (بدون تغيير قدرة الماتور)؟


 في علم الفيزياء علاقة عكسيه بين العزم والسرعه وهي من المسلمات التي لا يمكن تجاهلها مطلقا
اذن لايمكن ذلك اذا تمت زيادة سرعة الموتور على الاقل وربما يكون بنفس القدرة . ابقاء القدرة كما هي وزيادة الدران .


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

مصطفى الخيال قال:


> كتاب يوضح طريقة كتابة برنامج على الحاسبة في لغة ++c


 http://www.google.com/search?as_q=ل...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

المنقذ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أولآ جزاكم الله ألف ألف خير على كل ماتقدمونه من معلومات مفيدة .. وأثابكم الله على مجهوداتكم
> 
> ...


 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=99188
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=99299


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

Abohamza قال:


> أخواني الأعزاء
> السلام عليكم
> أريد مساعدتكم في برنامج لتصميم Steel Storage Tank


 http://www.chempute.com/tank.htm
http://www.tankconnection.com/design_services.html


----------



## mnabali (3 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا عضو جديد و طالب سنة خامسة هندسة ميكانيكية ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد بحث عن methods of emission reduction in ICE ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي سعيد البادن (3 فبراير 2009)

إنني محتاج لكتاب جيد في ميكانيكا الجوامد المتقدمة (Advanced Strength of materials)


----------



## عبدالواحد هاشم (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عبدالواحد هاشم ارجو منكم بحث موجز عن ادوات القياس المتقدمة ضرورى


----------



## zhrmjrh (3 فبراير 2009)

*لسلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته أريد من فضلكم دروس في مقاومة المادة و بالعربية*
مازلت أنتظر من فضلكم أنا محتاج له أرجوكم​


----------



## medaly5555 (3 فبراير 2009)

لسلام عليكم 
ارجو افادتى الى اى موقع فى تعليم صيانة الموازين الميكانيكية والالكترونية بدايتا من الموازين ذو السعة الصغيرة الى الموازين الكبيرة ولكم جزيل الشكر 
مهندس محمد على 
medaly55555 at yahoo


----------



## medaly5555 (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو افادتى عن اى موقع او كتب لتعليم صيانة الموازين الميكانيكية او الالكترونية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو الوليد الهاشمي (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​

أخواني الأعزء انا عضو جديد في هذا الموقع الرائع و المفيد ​ 
انا اعمل في مجال هندسة ميكانيكة مولدات كهربائية و اتمنى الحصول على دورة مبدئية في صيانةهذه المولدات الكهربائية من نوع cat 3508 ​ 
إذا في احد من الأخوان يعرف معهد في ماليزيا او في اي دوله آسويه بس بشرط تكون هذه الدوره لمدة 5 الي 10 ايام ​


----------



## sotc.sotc (4 فبراير 2009)

*Help ME*

أخواني الكرام انا محناج الى برنامج لحسابات المقاومات ورسم مخططات الشد والانحناء
والعزوم في مقاومة المواد لاختبارات الشد والضغط والانحناء

وشكراً


----------



## Sunset101 (4 فبراير 2009)

من الا عنده خبرة في Finite Element Analysis 

احتاج الى ان اجد موضوع او قصة في هذا المجال ،ان اعمل Summary للموضوع . اذا ممكن تساعدوني بموضوع جيد في employs the finite element method in design or 
analysis

يعطيكم العافية و عساكم على القوة

سلام


----------



## علي سعيد البادن (4 فبراير 2009)

ابحث على نسخة ‘لكترونية من كتاب جيد في مقاومة المواد المتقدمة (advanced strength of materials)


----------



## sary albadry (4 فبراير 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي حول قطع مثبت الدكشن للهواء العادم في محرك كتربلر


----------



## hendreen (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب فى الهندسة الكهربائية اريد حلول وكتاب hibbler في الميكانيك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (4 فبراير 2009)

أرجو من سيادتكم أى مرجع فى الأفران النفقيه tunnel kiln


----------



## alsotari (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ..
اولا اريد شكر الاخ المهندس حامد الحمداوي...
على ما افادني من قبل ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط ...
ما الفرق بين ال Dah Lih MCV-1250 Vertical Machining Center 
وال Dah Lih MCV-1200 Vertical Machining Center وما الى ذلك ... من تغيير ...


----------



## mahmood_2 (4 فبراير 2009)

اخوانى انى فى شهادة ثانوية وتعبت ومالقيت اى شى على ميكانيكا الانشاءات ادا تقدرو تساعدونى


----------



## anass81 (5 فبراير 2009)

zhrmjrh قال:


> *لسلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته أريد من فضلكم دروس في مقاومة المادة و بالعربية*
> مازلت أنتظر من فضلكم أنا محتاج له أرجوكم​



السلام عليكم


جرب هذا الرابط 

*

*


----------



## anass81 (5 فبراير 2009)

mahmood_2 قال:


> اخوانى انى فى شهادة ثانوية وتعبت ومالقيت اى شى على ميكانيكا الانشاءات ادا تقدرو تساعدونى



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان توضح اكثر عن الموضوعات التي تهمك في ميكانيكا الانشاءات حتى نستطيع المساعدة


----------



## anass81 (5 فبراير 2009)

علي سعيد البادن قال:


> ابحث على نسخة ‘لكترونية من كتاب جيد في مقاومة المواد المتقدمة (advanced strength of materials)



السلام عليكم

جرب هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/get/28165943...sionid=19BD8265DADFC794AF9731EABC3BB0FB.dc113

Password: free4vn.org


او من الممكن ان تسأل في القسم المخصص لطلبات الكتب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f60.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 فبراير 2009)

alsotari قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> اولا اريد شكر الاخ المهندس حامد الحمداوي...
> على ما افادني من قبل ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط ...
> ما الفرق بين ال Dah Lih MCV-1250 Vertical Machining Center
> وال Dah Lih MCV-1200 Vertical Machining Center وما الى ذلك ... من تغيير ...


 
see the catalogues here
http://www.ajax-mach.co.uk/top_catalog.htm​ [FONT=arial,helvetica]





[/FONT]
Dah Lih MCV-1250 Vertical Machining Center
http://www.emachinetool.com/newcnc/catalog/cnc.cfm?ProductID=265
[FONT=arial,helvetica]*Specifications:*[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]*MCV-1250*[/FONT]



[FONT=arial,helvetica]*Specifications:*[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]*MCV-1250*[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Travel, X (Long.)[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]49.2"[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica]Travel, Y (Cross)[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]25.6"[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Travel, Z (Vert.)[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]27.6"[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica]Table size[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]55x32.3"[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Spindle speeds[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]60-6,000[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica]ATC type[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Side Mount, 24[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]CNC control[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Fanuc 18MC[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica]Rapids[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]787XY,472Z[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Spindle HP[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]25/20[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica]Spindle taper, drive[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]CT50, 2 ranges[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Spindle nose to table[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]7.8-35.4"[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica]Table load capacity (lbs)[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]3,300[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Ballscrew dia.[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]1.9"[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica]Servo drives[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]3.8 HP[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Type of ways[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]All Box[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica]Rigid tapping[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Std.[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Chiller[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Std.[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica]Coolant thru spindle[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Opt.[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Accuracy[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]+/-0.0002"[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica]Repeatability[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]+/-0.0001"[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Net weight (lbs)[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]22,660[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica]Country of origin[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]Taiwan[/FONT]
Dah Lih MCV-1200 Vertical Machining Center
http://www.rival.dk/?id=789






Machine specifications​ 
Travel
X-axis travel, longitudinal movement: 1200 mm
Y-axis travel, cross movement of saddle: 630mm
Z-axis travel, vertical movement: 700 mm​ 
Table
Working surface: 1,400x630 mm
T-slots: 22x5
Table loading capacity: 1,000 kg​ 
Spindle
Max. spindle speed: 3,500 min-1 
Spindle motor: 11 kW
Type of tool shank: BT-50​ 
Feedrate
Rapid traverse rate: 12,000 mm/min.
Cutting feed: 4,000 mm/min.​ 
Machine size
Machine height: 3,400 mm
Floor space requirement: 3,500 x 3,800 m
Weight: 8,300 kg






ATC
Tool storage capacity: 24
Tool to tool change time: 13 sec.
Max. tool length: 350 mm
Max tool weight: 15 kg​ 
Production year: 1986​ 
Control:Fanuc System 10M​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أنور سطيحه قال:


> أرجو من سيادتكم أى مرجع فى الأفران النفقيه tunnel kiln


 http://www7.sacmi.com/FilePdf/82/17/0.633033341520156250.pdf
http://www.hwr.com/products/Product_Applications/AB3-Tunnel_Kilns-rev_03-07.pdf


----------



## technical (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم....انا احد طلبة الكلية التقنية الهندسية بغداد المرحلة الثانية قسم هندسة القوالب والعدد يرجى منكم ارشادي الى مواقع تتكلم عن مقاومة المواد الهندسية او نشر محاضرات ميسرة حول هذة المادة خدمتا لطلبة الكليات باسع وقت املين من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا ويوفقكم لخدمة وطننا العربي والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## ابو صقر العامري (5 فبراير 2009)

في البدايه كل الشكر والتقدير على كل القائمين بهذي البادره الطيبه والمفيده ويشرفني ايضا ان اكون جزء لايتجزاء في الملتقى وطلبي حول( ماكينات التشغيل الحديثه بشعاع الليزر,, بقوس البلازما,, بالشعاع الالكتروني) شاكرا كل الجهود ,, ودمتم
ابوصقر


----------



## سارة الدول (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذي اول مرة ازور موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب وحبيت اشارك واكون واحدة من زوار الملتقى
واني مهندسة قسم الميكانيك وبامس الحاجة لمعرفة كل شي عن تصميم وكيفية عمل الثلاجة لان محتاجة تقرير وباسرع وقت اتمنى احصل على الجواب عدكم 
وشكرا


----------



## almaawg (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انتوا الى كاتبين اهوة الى عايز حاجة يدخل ويقول
انا مليش دعوة
انتوا الى جبتوا لنفسكوا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وان شاء الله تقدروا تساعدونى
انا كنت محتاج جداول لثوابت مقاسات الكمر والزوايا المختلفه وياريت جداول لمساحات واحجام ومحيطات الاشكال المختلفه
اسف لو طولت عليكم
اسامه عابدين
osama.abdeen***********


----------



## shadi zahran (6 فبراير 2009)

how to calculate the pressure ,head pressure and how we select the pumps(chilled wateer)


----------



## صفاء /ابو زينب (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ....أرجوا كيف جعل المضخة التي تضخ النفط الخام فقط أن تضخ النفط المصاحب للغاز


----------



## علي عامر محمود (7 فبراير 2009)

*( السماحات والتوافقات )*



حامد الحمداوي قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36084&highlight=tolerance


 
اشكر الاخ على كرم اخلاقة واسال الله ان يجازيه خيرا ولكني ابحث عن كتاب فيه تفصيل اكثر عن هذا الموضوع ( السماحات والتوافقات )


----------



## الهام منص (7 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

انا مهندسة ميكانيكية وابحث عن برنامج case based reasoning أرجو المساعدة وشكراً


----------



## م/عرفان الصلوووي (7 فبراير 2009)

من جهة ايش:18:


----------



## eng_mm (7 فبراير 2009)

*طلب عاجل ..material science*

السلام عليكم شباب ، أنا أخوكم محمد ، فى الحقيقة أنا أطلب معلومات مختصرة إلى حد ما و تكون مكثفة !! عن ال stress - strain curve وتستوفى جميع البيانات والتعريف للمساحات تحت الcurve وما ترمز إليه ...لمختلف أنواع ال materials وإن أمكن الرد خلال 24 ساعة على الأكثر ...وشكرا جزيلا لكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## السفراني (7 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله تخرجت من الجامعة قبل إسبوعين:77::75::20:
وأنا الآن أبحث عن عمل :11:

فمن يستطيع المساعدة فلا يقصر(أنا حاب أعمل في الخليح)

وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم:84:


----------



## tanjawi-catalano (8 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
لقد قمت بتحميل برنامج 
GibbsCam v8.5.10
عندما نزلته على الحاسب طلب من la clé manque
ممكن مساعدة من فضلكم
*


----------



## anass81 (8 فبراير 2009)

eng_mm قال:


> السلام عليكم شباب ، أنا أخوكم محمد ، فى الحقيقة أنا أطلب معلومات مختصرة إلى حد ما و تكون مكثفة !! عن ال stress - strain curve وتستوفى جميع البيانات والتعريف للمساحات تحت الcurve وما ترمز إليه ...لمختلف أنواع ال materials وإن أمكن الرد خلال 24 ساعة على الأكثر ...وشكرا جزيلا لكم وجزاكم الله خير



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان يجيب هذا عن تساؤلك
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/منحنى_الإجهاد-الانفعال

http://darkwing.uoregon.edu/~struct/courseware/461/461_lectures/461_lecture24/461_lecture24.html

http://web.mit.edu/course/3/3.11/www/pset03/Rec11.pdf

كما ارفقت ملفا يحتوي معلومات اكثر 

أنس

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## eng_mm (8 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجو ان يجيب هذا عن تساؤلك
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/منحنى_الإجهاد-الانفعال
> ...



متشكر جدا يا أنس :77: على مساعدتك ليا ، فى الحقيقة أنا كنت محتاج لهذه المعلومات وبشدة و الوقت لدي محدود ...ربنا يكرمك يا أخى ، أرجو إنك ما تعتبرنيش طماع لو طلبت منك ومن جميع المهندسين الدعاء لي ولنا جميعا بصلاح الحال ، بالمناسبة أنا خريج جديد وكنت أحتاج هذه المعلومات حيث أنى سأجرى مقابلة شخصية اليوم وكنت بحاجة لإسترجاع بعض المعلومات ...شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 فبراير 2009)

shadi zahran قال:


> how to calculate the pressure ,head pressure and how we select the pumps(chilled wateer)


http://www.aquariumpros.com/articles/
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pump-head-pressure-d_663.html
http://www.aquariumpros.com/articles/headpress.shtml​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 فبراير 2009)

سارة الدول قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذي اول مرة ازور موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب وحبيت اشارك واكون واحدة من زوار الملتقى
> واني مهندسة قسم الميكانيك وبامس الحاجة لمعرفة كل شي عن تصميم وكيفية عمل الثلاجة لان محتاجة تقرير وباسرع وقت اتمنى احصل على الجواب عدكم
> وشكرا


http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ثلاجة
http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=refrig.pr_refrigerators
http://www.mediadico.com/dictionnaire/lecture.asp/definition/REFREGATER/parle​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 فبراير 2009)

sotc.sotc قال:


> أخواني الكرام انا محناج الى برنامج لحسابات المقاومات ورسم مخططات الشد والانحناء
> والعزوم في مقاومة المواد لاختبارات الشد والضغط والانحناء
> 
> وشكراً


 
http://physics.uwstout.edu/statStr/S...0OF%20MATERIAL


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 فبراير 2009)

technical قال:


> السلام عليكم....انا احد طلبة الكلية التقنية الهندسية بغداد المرحلة الثانية قسم هندسة القوالب والعدد يرجى منكم ارشادي الى مواقع تتكلم عن مقاومة المواد الهندسية او نشر محاضرات ميسرة حول هذة المادة خدمتا لطلبة الكليات باسع وقت املين من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا ويوفقكم لخدمة وطننا العربي والله ولي التوفيق.


 http://physics.uwstout.edu/statStr/S...0OF%20MATERIAL

http://ifile.it/9zt8sc2/strength_of_...v_1976_ocr.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/14229810...v_1976_ocr.rar​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 فبراير 2009)

علي عامر محمود قال:


> اشكر الاخ على كرم اخلاقة واسال الله ان يجازيه خيرا ولكني ابحث عن كتاب فيه تفصيل اكثر عن هذا الموضوع ( السماحات والتوافقات )


 http://www.ntnamerica.com/pdf/A1000/A1000IX_Tolerance.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 فبراير 2009)

الهام منص قال:


> انا مهندسة ميكانيكية وابحث عن برنامج case based reasoning أرجو المساعدة وشكراً


http://www.research.scpm.salford.ac.uk/ai-cbr-mirror/​
Decision tree​
Genetic algorithm​
Pattern matching​
Analogy​
K-line (artificial intelligence)​
Ripple down rules​
Casuistry​
​


----------



## 99999 (8 فبراير 2009)

اريد مساعدة في ايجاد كتاب elements of style???


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 فبراير 2009)

medaly5555 قال:


> لسلام عليكم
> ارجو افادتى الى اى موقع فى تعليم صيانة الموازين الميكانيكية والالكترونية بدايتا من الموازين ذو السعة الصغيرة الى الموازين الكبيرة ولكم جزيل الشكر
> مهندس محمد على
> medaly55555 at yahoo


 http://www.omega.com/prodinfo/LoadCells.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 فبراير 2009)

99999 قال:


> اريد مساعدة في ايجاد كتاب elements of style???


http://www.cs.vu.nl/~jms/doc/elos.pdf
http://www.crockford.com/wrrrld/style.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/84045698..._of_Style.html


----------



## tanjawi-catalano (8 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
لقد قمت بتحميل برنامج 
GibbsCam v8.5.10
عندما نزلته على الحاسب طلب من la clé manque
ممكن مساعدة من فضلكم*


----------



## جدو.mms (8 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحتو داير معلومات كافيه عن الدفع الرباعي تويوتا لو امكن


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (8 فبراير 2009)

_السلام عليكم يا اخواني 
ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج وتزويدي بعلموات وابحاث ومشاريع عن
pump as a turbine
وشكرا للجميع_


----------



## mohamed abdelaziz7 (8 فبراير 2009)

Dear Sir:
I am a mechanical engineer searching for a program for design of steel tanks according API650 (eTank) complete with crack, Is that available?
Thjank you very much


----------



## صفاء /ابو زينب (8 فبراير 2009)

*المازنة*

السلام عليكم ...
لما للموازنة (Alignment)من أهمية لذا أود عطاء معلومة قد تكون مفيدة حسب نظري القاصر .وهي أن الموازنة تنقسم عند أجرائها الى موازنة قطرية (radial)وموازنة محورية (axial)..ولكن المعمول به عملياً أجراء موازنة قطرية فقط وتهمل الموازنة المحورية وبالخصوص العمودية منها لذا أود أعطاء القانون الذي بواسطته يتم أحتساب مقدار ألأضافة الواجب وضعها عند أحد الطرفين(أي الطرف القريب من ال(hub)للمحرك الذي يدور المضخة ,أو الطرف البعيد من ال(hub))والقانون هو..
S=av.L\Diameter 
حيث أن 
(S)
تعني مقدار ألأضافة الواجب وضعها تحت أحد الطرفين المذكورين وتقاس أما (ملم) أو( أنج).

(av)
تعني قراءة المؤشر (dial indicator)بالمستوى العمودي .حيث أذا كان موضع الصفر في ألأعلى فأننا نأخذ القراءة التي في ألأسفل والعكس كذلك .وبدون أشارة لأنه القراءة أما أن تكون سالبة أو موجبة.

(L)
هي المسافة بين براغي تثبيت المحرك الكهربائي الذي يقود المضخة.

(diameter)
تعني قطر ال(hub)


----------



## صفاء /ابو زينب (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
لما للموازنة (Alignment)من أهمية لذا أود عطاء معلومة قد تكون مفيدة حسب نظري القاصر .وهي أن الموازنة تنقسم عند أجرائها الى موازنة قطرية (radial)وموازنة محورية (axial)..ولكن المعمول به عملياً أجراء موازنة قطرية فقط وتهمل الموازنة المحورية وبالخصوص العمودية منها لذا أود أعطاء القانون الذي بواسطته يتم أحتساب مقدار ألأضافة الواجب وضعها عند أحد الطرفين(أي الطرف القريب من ال(hub)للمحرك الذي يدور المضخة ,أو الطرف البعيد من ال(hub))والقانون هو..
S=av.L\Diameter 
حيث أن 
(S)
تعني مقدار ألأضافة الواجب وضعها تحت أحد الطرفين المذكورين وتقاس أما (ملم) أو( أنج).

(av)
تعني قراءة المؤشر (dial indicator)بالمستوى العمودي .حيث أذا كان موضع الصفر في ألأعلى فأننا نأخذ القراءة التي في ألأسفل والعكس كذلك .وبدون أشارة لأنه القراءة أما أن تكون سالبة أو موجبة.

(L)
هي المسافة بين براغي تثبيت المحرك الكهربائي الذي يقود المضخة.

(diameter)
تعني قطر ال(hub)


----------



## moh6600 (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لو سمحتم انا بدور على معلومات حول الصيانة اليوميه للمولدات وكذلك الهزازات المستخدمه اثناء عمليه الصب 
ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خيراُ


----------



## زهراء الاسدي (9 فبراير 2009)

مشروع تخرج عن جهاز التخدير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (9 فبراير 2009)

بلال عبدالرازق قال:


> _السلام عليكم يا اخواني _
> _ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج وتزويدي بعلموات وابحاث ومشاريع عن_
> _pump as a turbine_
> _وشكرا للجميع_


 http://turbolab.tamu.edu/pubs/Pump23/P23Lec05.pdf
http://www.jgsee.kmutt.ac.th/see1/presentation/Oral presentation_SEE2006/B008.pdf
http://www.caleep.com/docs/pilots/ieua/Small Hydro Survey Final June 2005.pdf


----------



## moh6600 (9 فبراير 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
نرجو من الاخوة الكرام المساعده احتاج لبعض المعلومات عن المولدات واعطالها وطرق صيانتها والهزازات الميكانيكيه واعطالها وطرق صيانتها وجزاكم الله خيراُ


----------



## عماد اسماعيل محمود (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ايضاح المصطلحات التاليه والخاصه باحمال الاليات

gvw gvm payload


----------



## عماد اسماعيل محمود (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ايضاح المصطلحات التاليه والخاصه باحمال الاليات

gvw gvm payload


----------



## anass81 (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

صحيح انا اختصاصي هندسة مدنية , بس حبيت اشكر الاستاذ حامد على هذا المجهود غير الطبيعي لتلبية الطلبات لوحده وهي مهمة ليست سهلة وحبذا لو يتواجد من يساعده من الاساتذة الكرام

وأنا برأيي انه بيستاهل التقييم:75: والدعاء الكثير 

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك علما ونفعا

أنس


----------



## ابوعفاف (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وتعالى
ارجو من الاخوة مساعدتي وذلك بمعلومات تتعلق بالقشط الذكي لانابيب النفط والغاز لكوني مهندس صيانة انابيب نفط وغاز واحتاج هذه المعلوماتلاتمام بحث حول الموضوع
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

اريد معلومات عن كيفية عمل نظام الوقود والاشعال fuel and ignition system لسياره HYUNDAI Accent للاستفادة منه فى اكمال مشروع تخرج,,,,,وشكرا


----------



## حسين عسكر (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا بحييكم على جهدكم الجميل ده
ثانيا طلب ياريت يكون خفيف عليكم
عاوز معلومات عن injectors 
fuel injection
electronic fuel injection
حقن الوقود الاليكترونى 
سواء عربى او انجليزى
ياريت باسرع وقت


----------



## محمدالصعب (9 فبراير 2009)

مساء الخير عليكم ياجمااعه
احب اسأل عن موضوع وهو بحكم تخصصي فيه
عن المحركاات mtuالبحريه الجديده[8سلندر] 
لايوجد لها اي كاتلوج عندي حالينا لضيق الوقت
قمت بالاشترااك للاستفاده منكم وشكرا
اتمنى الرد السريع 
تحياتي لكم


----------



## shousha (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو المساعده منكم فى مشروعى 
مطلوب من فى الكليه عمل بحث عن 
energy,
ومصادر الطاقه وأزمة الطاقه فى مصر
وعملهم كمقدمة كتاب بالترتيب
ارجوا من يقدر على الافاده يقولى ضرورى
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> صحيح انا اختصاصي هندسة مدنية , بس حبيت اشكر الاستاذ حامد على هذا المجهود غير الطبيعي لتلبية الطلبات لوحده وهي مهمة ليست سهلة وحبذا لو يتواجد من يساعده من الاساتذة الكرام
> 
> ...


استاذنا الكريم انس
ان كلماتي لشكرك صاغرة بمقامك الجليل
وانه والله لنبل وكرم منك
لك مني كل الود والاحترام​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 فبراير 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اريد معلومات عن كيفية عمل نظام الوقود والاشعال fuel and ignition system لسياره HYUNDAI Accent للاستفادة منه فى اكمال مشروع تخرج,,,,,وشكرا


 https://eprints.kfupm.edu.sa/1712/1/P641.pdf
http://www.puffofsmokeracing.com/Cars/porsche/PET/980/2_2004_980.pdf
http://www.puffofsmokeracing.com/Cars/porsche/PET/996GT3/2_2004_911gt3rs.pdf
http://www.justanswer.com/uploads/rmillerphd/2008-06-16_110459_aFinal2.pdf
http://www.globaldenso.com/en/products/aftermarket/plug/catalog/t-manual/pdf/P006.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 فبراير 2009)

حسين عسكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا بحييكم على جهدكم الجميل ده
> ثانيا طلب ياريت يكون خفيف عليكم
> عاوز معلومات عن injectors
> ...


 
injectors 
http://home.comcast.net/~refilman/text/oif/cca701.pdf
http://www.shsu.edu/~chemistry/primers/pdf/inject.pdf
http://vant.kipt.kharkov.ua/ARTICLE/VANT_2000_6/article_2000_6_181.pdf
docinjector.com/info1.htm‎
fordfuelinjection.com/?p=82

fuel injection
[URL="http://www.atlanticz.ca/.../injectors/index.html‎"]www.atlanticz.ca/.../injectors/index.html‎[/URL]
‎click any pictur
http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&hl=ar&q=fuel+injection&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور

electronic fuel injection
‎click any pictur
http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&hl=ar&q=electronic+fuel+injection&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 فبراير 2009)

محمدالصعب قال:


> مساء الخير عليكم ياجمااعه
> احب اسأل عن موضوع وهو بحكم تخصصي فيه
> عن المحركاات mtuالبحريه الجديده[8سلندر]
> لايوجد لها اي كاتلوج عندي حالينا لضيق الوقت
> ...


 
‎click any pictur

http://www.google.com/search?as_q=injectors+&hl=ar&num=10&btnG=%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+Google%E2%80%
http://www.mtu.de/de/company/corporate_structure/locations/zhuhai/locationbrosch_zhuhai.pdf
http://www.mtu-online.com/engine_portfolio/pdf/05174.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 فبراير 2009)

عماد اسماعيل محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو ايضاح المصطلحات التاليه والخاصه باحمال الاليات
> 
> gvw gvm payload


 
*Maximum Gross Trailer Weight*Is the most weight that a particular vehicle can safely and reliably haul. To determine if you've reached the Maximum Gross Trailer Weight of a vehicle, take the total loaded trailer weight and add the combined weight of all passengers, cargo and equipment in the tow vehicle. *Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR)* Is the maximum recommended weight for a vehicle, including: the weight of the vehicle itself, fuel and other fluids, passengers, and all cargo. *Payload* Is the combined, maximum allowable weight of cargo, and passengers that the truck is designed to carry. To calculate the payload of a vehicle, take the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating and subtract the Curb Weight. *Base Curb Weight* Is the weight of the vehicle including a full tank of fuel and all standard equipment. It does not include passengers, cargo or any optional equipment. *Who determines the GVWR?* Vehicle manufacturers set the GVWR for each vehicle based on standards set and enforced by Transport Canada. *How is the GVWR of a vehicle determined?* Each manufacturer determines the maximum acceptable weight limits for each vehicle by considering the combined weight of the strongest weight bearing components (the axles) and the weaker components (vehicle body, frame, suspension, and tires). When these are factored in, the manufacturer sets the vehicle's GVWR in accordance with the standards set by Transport Canada. *What happens when a vehicle is loaded above its GVWR?* Vehicles that operate above the GVWR are a potential safety hazard because the frame, suspension, brakes and tires are not designed for weights above the rating the manufacturer has set. Overloading a vehicle can also result in increased maintenance costs for the owner. The Motor Vehicle Act Regulations of British Columbia prohibit vehicle operators from loading their vehicle in excess of its GVWR. *How do I make sure I am not overloading my vehicle?* The easiest way to figure out how much weight your vehicle is designed to carry is to subtract the net weight of the vehicle (found in your owner's manual) from the GVWR (found on the driver's door post). The remaining number is the maximum weight your vehicle can safely carry. (it includes passengers, fuel and cargo.) Aftermarket access or equipment will increase the net weight of the vehicle. The weight of these accessories or equipment must be added to the net weight listed in your owner's manual. If you want to check the net weight of your vehicle, you can take your unloaded vehicle to ICBC Weigh Scale to be weighed. *What can I do if my loaded vehicle exceeds its GVWR?* You can reduce the amount of cargo you have in your vehicle or transfer a portion of your load to a trailer. Exceeding the GVWR by excessively overloading your vehicle is illegal, unsafe and can reduce the service life of the vehicle. *Can my vehicle be modified to carry more weight and increase the GVWR?* Modifications to a vehicle can only be done at facilities that are recognized by Transport Canada. All of these facilities must have a National Safety Mark from Transport Canada. To find out if a facility is certified to do these types of modifications, ask to see the Safety Mark. A company that modifies a vehicle to increase the GVWR must ensure the GVWR is increased in accordance with the original manufacturer's written recommendations, or within the load-carrying capacity of the vehicle's components, when the completed vehicle is loaded for its intended use.​ 
This is an expensive option for light truck owners and because of the criteria associated with increasing a vehicle's GVWR, it may be difficult to find a facility willing to do the work. *What is the difference between the licensed weight shown on my Owner's Certificate and the GVWR stamped on the vehicle itself?* When a vehicle is licensed, the owner pays a licensing fee based on the weight they plan to carry and tow. This fee helps to offset the costs of maintaining B.C.'s roads and highways. An additional licensing fee can be paid to increase the amount a vehicle is licensed to carry and tow, provided that amount does not exceed the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating. These fees are in place to accommodate vehicles with a capacity to carry larger loads. *If my vehicle exceeds the GVWR and it becomes involved in an accident, will this affect my insurance coverage?* Your ICBC insurance coverage will not be affected. However, if the overweight problem contributed to the accident you could be found partially or totally responsible for the accident. This could result in an increase to your future premiums. If your vehicle's optional coverage has been purchased from a private insurer, you should check to find out the policies of that insurer in terms of coverage. Police may also ticket you for operating an overweight vehicle. *How much can my vehicle tow?* Check your owner's manual to find out your vehicle's towing capability. If you tow too much, you could damage your vehicle. *If I am towing a trailer (or other vehicle) should I include its weight in the GVWR of my vehicle?* No, you do not have to include the weight of your trailer into your vehicle's GVWR. However, you must consider the weight the load will put on your vehicle's trailer hitch or 5th wheel. The weight exerted on the hitch forms part of the load of the towing vehicle and should be included as part of the towing vehicle's load. *What about the weight of the load in the trailer? Does that count towards the GVWR of the vehicle towing the trailer?* Vehicles such as utility trailers, motor homes, and horse trailers usually have their own GVWR. You do not have to include the weight of the load in the trailer as part of the GVWR of the towing vehicle. ​ 

AcronymDefinitionGVMGross Vehicle MassGVMGroup Velocity MismatchGVMGlomuvenous MalformationsGVMGlobal Voice Mail (part of Unified Messaging capabilities)GVMGolden Vale Marts (Ireland)GVMGold Volatility Model (Statistical model to predict future Core PCE index)GVMGymnázium Velké Mezirící (Sokolovská, Czech Republic)GVMGnome Volume Manager

GVM-N
GVMA
GVMAC
GVMACC
GVMC
GvMG
GVMI
GVMS​​


----------



## un sarah (10 فبراير 2009)

i need the full calculation to the support of the chilled watar riser


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (10 فبراير 2009)

أنا مهندس أنتاج وتصميم( ميكانيكا) دفعة 1980 ونسيت تخصصى لأنى أشتغلت فى الهندسة المعمارية أية الحل عاوز أشتغل فى التخصص لأنى مش عارف خبرتى كبيرة فى التنفيذ ( الخرسانات / التشطيبات ) وبعدت تماماً عن التخصص ودلوقتى معنديش شغل وكل مأذهب الى مكان لأعمل بة أصدم بالتخصص اللى فى الشهادة والخبرة اللتى أحترفها أنا تعبت ومش عارف أعمل أية


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (10 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك عاوز بعض أسماء المراجع وأزاى أشارك فى قسم الميكانيكا مع ملاحظة دفعة تخرجى وظروفى الأقتصادية السبئة وأحتاج للعمل بأذن اللة فوراً


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (10 فبراير 2009)

_مشكور اخي حامد الحمداوي على المساعده وجزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## tanjawi-catalano (10 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
لقد قمت بتحميل برنامج 
GibbsCam v8.5.10
عندما نزلته على الحاسب طلب من la clé manque
ممكن مساعدة من فضلكم*


----------



## تامرالفهد (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من حظراتكم بكتاب عن ديناميكا حرارية 1 وانا طالب من السنة الثانيو في تخصص ميكانيك فرع قوى حرارية وطاقة سنة ثانية وشكرا لكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 فبراير 2009)

un sarah قال:


> i need the full calculation to the support of the chilled watar riser


http://www.mason-ind.com/masonind/downloads/RISER112.pdf
http://www.cibse.org/pdfs/3dpennel.pdf
owww.cecer.army.mil/.../soh_stor/Soh_Stor-04.htm‎


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 فبراير 2009)

tanjawi-catalano قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
> لقد قمت بتحميل برنامج
> gibbscam v8.5.10
> عندما نزلته على الحاسب طلب من la clé manque
> ممكن مساعدة من فضلكم*


نعم بودنا مساعدتك
لذا ارجو ان تعطيني الموقع الذي حملت البرنامج منه
حتى استدل منه على الاحتياج لتشغيل البرنامج
او خذه من هنا بعد التسجيل
http://www.baydownloads.com/member-files/GibbsCAM.2007.v8.5.10-Lz0.zip+working.html​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 فبراير 2009)

تامرالفهد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من حظراتكم بكتاب عن ديناميكا حرارية 1 وانا طالب من السنة الثانيو في تخصص ميكانيك فرع قوى حرارية وطاقة سنة ثانية وشكرا لكم


 http://www.engineersedge.com/heat_transfer/heat_transfer_table_*******.htm


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 فبراير 2009)

محمد حسين عطية قال:


> أنا مهندس أنتاج وتصميم( ميكانيكا) دفعة 1980 ونسيت تخصصى لأنى أشتغلت فى الهندسة المعمارية أية الحل عاوز أشتغل فى التخصص لأنى مش عارف خبرتى كبيرة فى التنفيذ ( الخرسانات / التشطيبات ) وبعدت تماماً عن التخصص ودلوقتى معنديش شغل وكل مأذهب الى مكان لأعمل بة أصدم بالتخصص اللى فى الشهادة والخبرة اللتى أحترفها أنا تعبت ومش عارف أعمل أية


 لاتكن في العيش مجروح الفؤاد ... انما الرزق على رب العباد
ودعائي ان يحلها رب العالمين
لانني لا امتلك ما يساعدك


----------



## dego.dego (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشكر لكم الاهتمام برسائل الاستفسارات والرد عليها سريعا 

لذا اود طرح سؤال سريع وخفيف كما ارجوا الاجابه عليه حفظكم الله 

س/ أ- هل استطيع تقديم دورات ميكانيكية في الجانب النظري ؟ 
ب- هل يوجد كتب أو برامج أو حقائب تدريبية استطيع من خلالها تقديم تلك الدورات؟

علماً أنه طلب مني تقديم تلك الدورات بواقع ساعات معينة تبدأ من 6 إلى 30 ساعة نظرية بحته على أن لا تتعدى مدتها شهر واحد.


----------



## حمزة زين الدين (11 فبراير 2009)

*مخطط سلمي لدائرة مصعد من اربع طوابق*

ارجو تزويدي بدائرة تحكم لمصعد من اربع طوابق باستخدام plc 
وشكرا


----------



## سلطان الحق (11 فبراير 2009)

here i order helps in design of bicycle measurement


----------



## علي الوداني (11 فبراير 2009)

كيف تتم عملية تنظيف المبادلات الحرارية عند منطقة التفاعل reaction في مصانع البولي إيثيلين ؟ 

:87::87::87:


وسأكون شاكر لكم حسن التعاون​


----------



## shousha (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب بكلوريوس ومطلوب منى ضرورى عمل مقدمة كتاب اتكلم فيها بالترتيب عن 
energy
source of energy 
crisis of energy 
وبعد ذلك نتكلم عن biogas energy
ارجوا الرد السريع عليا لانى محتاجها ضرورى


----------



## tanjawi-catalano (12 فبراير 2009)

حملت البرنامج gibbscam v 8.5.10 من الموقع mininova.org


حامد الحمداوي قال:


> نعم بودنا مساعدتك
> لذا ارجو ان تعطيني الموقع الذي حملت البرنامج منه
> حتى استدل منه على الاحتياج لتشغيل البرنامج
> او خذه من هنا بعد التسجيل
> http://www.baydownloads.com/member-files/GibbsCAM.2007.v8.5.10-Lz0.zip+working.html​


----------



## shousha (12 فبراير 2009)

ياجماعه حد يرد عليا اذا كان لديكم الافاده او لأ ضرورى 
وأرجوا الرد السريع


----------



## blackbird16 (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا بحاجة لهذا الكتاب Héliothermique.: Le gisement solaire, méthodes et calculs
*Auteur:* Pierre-Henri Communay
*Editeur:* GRE
*Date de parution:* 1er Octobre 2002
*Format:* Broché
*Dimensions:* 16 cm x 24 cm x 3 cm
شكرا.


----------



## ابو صقر العامري (12 فبراير 2009)

انا طالب ميكانيكا انتاج وابحث حول ( مكائن التشغيل الحديثه بسعاع الليزر , بقوس البلازما , بالشعلع الالكتروني ) ارجو مساعدتي 
ارجو الرد سلبا او ايجابا
ابو صقر


----------



## ساريا11 (12 فبراير 2009)

ارجو منكم ارسال شرح مفصل مع الصور لعمل المحرك الحراري الشمسي (سترلينغ)


----------



## عماد اسماعيل محمود (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو ابداء المساعده في تعريف المصطلحات ادناه والخاصه بمواصفة الاليات
(GVW (gross vehicle weight 

(GVM( Gross vehicle mass

pay load


----------



## asdalgabat (13 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​الأخ العزيز لدي سؤال مهم وأرجو الرد علية ...
السؤال هو--- هناك تصميم كرين جسري ثابت وطلب مني تصميم المحرك الخاص بهذا الكرين لرفع مادة وزنها 5000كغم فماهية القوانين الخاصة بحساب اختيار المحركات أرجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر....





 أخوك 
 المهندس احمد محمد
 من العراق


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 فبراير 2009)

بــــــــــــارك الله فيك اخــــــــــــــــى


----------



## مصطفى الجامد (14 فبراير 2009)

اريد دائرة هايدروليك وياريت يكون لها انيماشن ويريت يكون قبل 16/2/2009


----------



## محمد سعيد علي نجا (14 فبراير 2009)

*البرامج الهندسية*

ما هي أهم البرامج الهندسية المطلوب تعلمها لمهندس ميكانيكا قوى


----------



## eng iman (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجوا ان تفيدوني في موضوع طبيعه العمل في شركات الدواجن(المجازر الاليه)ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## tanjawi-catalano (15 فبراير 2009)

* السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
 اريد منكم ان تدلوني ما هي اسرع و اسهل طريق لتعلم mastercam v8 حتى الاحتراف
 وشكرا​*


----------



## eng_sadlab (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة فى المنتدى كتابquality control by besterfield 
وارجو ان يكون الرابط مختلفة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 فبراير 2009)

shousha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا طالب بكلوريوس ومطلوب منى ضرورى عمل مقدمة كتاب اتكلم فيها بالترتيب عن
> energy
> source of energy
> ...


[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/34362301/fda660cf/Peter_...‎"]www.4shared.com/file/34362301/fda660cf/Peter_...‎[/URL]
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/.../3bdaa158/documents.html‎"]www.4shared.com/.../3bdaa158/documents.html‎[/URL]
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/32947032/c29169e1/ebook_...‎"]www.4shared.com/file/32947032/c29169e1/ebook_...‎[/URL]
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/41218513/4002857f/Free_E...‎"]www.4shared.com/file/41218513/4002857f/Free_E...‎[/URL]

http://www.sourcesofelectricity.com/
http://www.darvill.clara.net/altenerg/index.htm
http://energy.sourceguides.com/news.shtml
http://www.biogas.ch/biogasfuel.pdf
http://www.biogas-energy.com/docs_en/BiogasEnergy.pdf
https://jyx.jyu.fi/dspace/bitstream/handle/123456789/13152/9513925595.pdf?sequence=1
http://www.re-energy.ca/pdf/biogas-generator.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 فبراير 2009)

ساريا11 قال:


> ارجو منكم ارسال شرح مفصل مع الصور لعمل المحرك الحراري الشمسي (سترلينغ)


[URL="http://www.smsec.com/ar/encyc/cars/3_2.htm‎"]www.smsec.com/ar/encyc/cars/3_2.htm‎[/URL]
www.sun1913.info/?page_id=288http://www.sun1913.info/?page_id=288‎‎


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 فبراير 2009)

ابو صقر العامري قال:


> انا طالب ميكانيكا انتاج وابحث حول ( مكائن التشغيل الحديثه بسعاع الليزر , بقوس البلازما , بالشعلع الالكتروني ) ارجو مساعدتي
> ارجو الرد سلبا او ايجابا
> ابو صقر


 اكتب المصطلحات باللغه الانكليزيه وسنجيبك
ان شاء الله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
احتاج الى معلومات عن انظمة التعليق فى الباصات (bus) وكيفية عملها
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mecheng_1988 (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مبدئيا احب ان اشكر كل القائمين علي هذا الجزء من المنتدي 
انا طالب كلية الهندسة (قسم ميكانيكا) في السنة الرابعة اود دراسة ال scada و سؤالي هل لابد من دراسة ال plc قبل دراسة ال scada؟ 
و شكراً


----------



## علي الوداني (15 فبراير 2009)

من قبل وجهت سؤالا لكم ولم تجيبوني 
كيف يتم تنظيف المبادلات الحرارية في منطقة ال Reaction في مصنع البولي إيثيلين؟ ارجوا الرد


----------



## علي عامر محمود (16 فبراير 2009)

الى المهندسين الكرام ارجو من حضراتكم المساعده بالحصول على شرع عن (ٍSlider- crank mechanisim) و (linkage Design) بالعربي


----------



## هيثم رمضان عبد علي (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اني بحاجة ماسة لكتب في نظرية الطبقة المتاخمة boundary layer theory وكل مايتعلق بها من محاضرات للدراسات العليا وغيرها


----------



## medoromy (16 فبراير 2009)

بليز اريد اي معلومات ممكنة عن صيانة و اجزاء ولاعة الغلاية radiant mod GSP / pm ضروري جدا والف شكر


----------



## ابو صقر العامري (16 فبراير 2009)

اكرر سؤالي للمره الثالثه وذلك لثقتي الكبيره فيكم مساعدتي حول (التشغيل الحديث بالليزر , الشعاع الالكتروني , قوس البلازما)بالعربي ياحبذا
والمصطلحات هي
laser beam machine
plasma machining 
electron beam machine
مع خالص شكري وتقديري
ابو صقر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 فبراير 2009)

ابو صقر العامري قال:


> اكرر سؤالي للمره الثالثه وذلك لثقتي الكبيره فيكم مساعدتي حول (التشغيل الحديث بالليزر , الشعاع الالكتروني , قوس البلازما)بالعربي ياحبذا
> والمصطلحات هي
> laser beam machine
> plasma machining
> ...


 حياك الله ابو صقر وياهلا
اطلع على هذين الموقعين لحين تزويدك بالمطلوب
ولا اعتقد اني ساجدها لك باللغه العربيه
http://www.laseropt.jp/en/
http://www.oxfordlasers.com/micromachining.htm?gclid=CKCp2_Xn4ZgCFQRkswodojvjcQ


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 فبراير 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> احتاج الى معلومات عن انظمة التعليق فى الباصات (bus) وكيفية عملها
> بارك الله فيك


 معذرتا اخي العزيز لم افهم اي جزء تقصد
ولكي افيدك ارجو كتابة التسميه التصنيعيه او العلميه باللغه الانكليزيه
ولك مني كل الود والاحترام


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 فبراير 2009)

ابو صقر العامري قال:


> اكرر سؤالي للمره الثالثه وذلك لثقتي الكبيره فيكم مساعدتي حول (التشغيل الحديث بالليزر , الشعاع الالكتروني , قوس البلازما)بالعربي ياحبذا
> والمصطلحات هي
> laser beam machine
> plasma machining
> ...


 http://www.cbmind.com/linear/thk/pdf/LM Guide Technical Descriptions.pdf


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 فبراير 2009)

how Bus Suspension System work
مع توضيح مكونات النظام
مع فائق ودى واحترامى


----------



## wdhosh (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجوا السرعة في طلبي لو تكرمتم
اريد كتاب عن الهيدروليك والنيومتك


----------



## الكركوش (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الى الاخوة المهندسين احتاج توضيح عن الجاريسكوب اكون شاكر لكم


----------



## الكركوش (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الى الاخوة المهندسين احتاج معادلة حساب قدرة محرك الاحتراق الداخلي


----------



## malak_al7oob (17 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​انا عندي استفسار ورجوا من الجميع اني يساعدوني ان استطاعوا:
انا سوف اتخرج السنه القادمه من الثانويه واريد ان اتخصص في هندسة الميكانيكا ولكن اريد ان اعلم بعض الاشياء عنها مثل ماذا سوف اتعلم فيها وعن ماذا وما هو عملها بعد التخرج وهل لها اقسام 
  وشكرا لكم ..........


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 فبراير 2009)

علي الوداني قال:


> من قبل وجهت سؤالا لكم ولم تجيبوني
> كيف يتم تنظيف المبادلات الحرارية في منطقة ال Reaction في مصنع البولي إيثيلين؟ ارجوا الرد


 لم تكن المبادلات الحراريه في صناعة البولي ايثلين مختلفه عن غيرها . بل هي ذات التصاميم في كل الصناعات واليك الموقع المتخصص بها
http://www.nationalheatexchange.com/
وتحديدا عملية التنظيف من نفس الموقع في هذا الرابط
http://www.nationalheatexchange.com/condenser.htm
http://www.nationalheatexchange.com/combination.htm
وهناك عدة طرق للتنظيف منها
الميكانيكيه عن طريق تنظيف المسالك بواسطة قضيب معدني مجهز بفرشاة معدنيه
وطريقة تدوير محاليل كيميائيه داخل المبادل
وطريقة ضخ الهواء المضغوط
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 فبراير 2009)

الكركوش قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الى الاخوة المهندسين احتاج معادلة حساب قدرة محرك الاحتراق الداخلي


 http://docs.ksu.edu.sa/KSU_AFCs/AlJanobi/chapter3.doc


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 فبراير 2009)

الكركوش قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الى الاخوة المهندسين احتاج توضيح عن الجاريسكوب اكون شاكر لكم


 http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/جيروسكوب
http://www.gyroscopes.org/
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/HBASE/gyr.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 فبراير 2009)

wdhosh قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجوا السرعة في طلبي لو تكرمتم
> اريد كتاب عن الهيدروليك والنيومتك


 ماهو اسم الكتاب تحديدا لوجود عدد غير محدد مها


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 فبراير 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> how Bus Suspension System work
> مع توضيح مكونات النظام
> مع فائق ودى واحترامى


http://www.morryde.com/pdfs/steer-and-drive-axle-information080310.pdf
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos...modeling-bus-suspension-transfer-function.pdf
http://www.ihaltas.com/downloads/publications/papers_eng/063_IMS_2006_Sakarya_106_IMS06.pdf
http://www.transport.qld.gov.au/res...21ea/VSI_P_7.0_Cracking_of_Bus_Suspension.pdf
http://www.vehicledynamics-expo.com/07vdx_conf/day_1/jause.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 فبراير 2009)

medoromy قال:


> بليز اريد اي معلومات ممكنة عن صيانة و اجزاء ولاعة الغلاية radiant mod GSP / pm ضروري جدا والف شكر


 http://www.generaltec.ch/brochures/zuendeinr/zuendeinr_en.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 فبراير 2009)

هيثم رمضان عبد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اني بحاجة ماسة لكتب في نظرية الطبقة المتاخمة boundary layer theory وكل مايتعلق بها من محاضرات للدراسات العليا وغيرها


 http://www.freestudy.co.uk/fluid mechanics/t3203.pdf
http://www.damtp.cam.ac.uk/user/sjc1/papers/ictam2000/short.pdf
http://web2.clarkson.edu/subramanian/ch302/notes/boundaryla.pdf
http://www.princeton.edu/~lam/Prandtl.pdf
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## muhamedallam (18 فبراير 2009)

أرجو معرفة تأثير و أضرار إستخدام حامض الخاليك عند إستخدامه فى نظافة مواسير المكثف


----------



## الكركوش (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ حامد الحمداوي بخصوص الرد على الجيرسكوب ولكن احتاج مكانه بالضبط والية التدوير ميكانيكية او كهربائية مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 فبراير 2009)

ابو صقر العامري قال:


> اكرر سؤالي للمره الثالثه وذلك لثقتي الكبيره فيكم مساعدتي حول (التشغيل الحديث بالليزر , الشعاع الالكتروني , قوس البلازما)بالعربي ياحبذا
> والمصطلحات هي
> laser beam machine
> plasma machining
> ...


​laser beam machine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_beam_profiler
http://www.newhermes.com/Support/pdf/Engraving-305/Laser Theory.pdf
http://www.elengroup.com/laser-cutting/
plasma machining
http://www.softtech-engr.com/sepl/download/UnconventionalMachining1.pdf
http://www.lansuncnc.cn/en/news/cpzs.asp?id=211&gclid=CPnllvDD5ZgCFQVItAodqgpbdQ​
Laser cutting system has flexible layout, small footprint​
Laser cutting system includes a CV5000 resonator​
Laser cutting system incorporates automatic optimum setup​
Next-generation laser cutting, welding system released​
Software drives laser cutting productivity gains​
​


----------



## RAJABO (18 فبراير 2009)

*اريد شرح لكيفية عمل برنامج watercad v.8*

اريد شرح لكيفية عمل برنامج watercad v.8


----------



## يوسف التونسي (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك أخي حامد الحمداوي بالفعل عضو متميز
أحتاج لمعلومات و تصميمات لــــBeading and rolling Machine
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 فبراير 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## alharmi (18 فبراير 2009)

*ما هي آليات*

ما هي آليات الدفع الاخرى المستخدمة في القطارات؟


----------



## adelhita (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا اعمل في مجال الامن والسلامة من الحرائق ويطلب مني عمل الدراسات الهيدروليكية للمضخات الخاصة بالمواقع. الرجاء المساعدة وايجاد برامج مجانا لعملية الحسابات الهيدروليكية للمضخات كل حسب المساحة لكل مشروع ومواصفات المصخة.
وشكرا مقدما لكل من بحث او حب ان يساعد


----------



## ماجستيرعلا (18 فبراير 2009)

*ممكن مساعدة*



حامد الحمداوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> سادتي الكرام​
> بناء" على الرغبه الاكيده التي يشاركني بها اخواني المهندسين الكرام اللذين يمتلكون الخبره العمليه والعلميه و الاطلاع الواسع من الاعضاء والمشرفين​
> ...


 

أريد أن أسأل عن النجارب التي تطبق على الفولاذ و اللحام مثل
(magnatic)ut(ultrasonc test),rt(radiation test),pt(paint test),mpi
(كيفية تطبيقها و التقارير المتعلقة بها و الحدود الدنيا للقبول)

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد201097 (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الافاده من سيـادتـكم فى
كيفيه حساب العزم للموتور؟
الفرق بين عزم الموتور الكهربى والموتور الميكانيكى؟


----------



## failed (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد التحية 
نرجو منك اخي الكريم حامد الحمداوي بحث او دارسة عن احدى انواع المحاور او التروس او كتاب عن نقل الحركة بتفاصيل 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tanjawi-catalano (18 فبراير 2009)

* السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
 اريد منكم ان تدلوني ما هي اسرع و اسهل طريق لتعلم mastercam v8 حتى الاحتراف
 وشكرا​*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 فبراير 2009)

RAJABO قال:


> اريد شرح لكيفية عمل برنامج watercad v.8


 http://www.emc-eng.com/pic/upload/47.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 فبراير 2009)

ماجستيرعلا قال:


> أريد أن أسأل عن النجارب التي تطبق على الفولاذ و اللحام مثل
> (magnatic)ut(ultrasonc test),rt(radiation test),pt(paint test),mpi
> (كيفية تطبيقها و التقارير المتعلقة بها و الحدود الدنيا للقبول)
> 
> وشكرا جزيلا


ultrasonc test
http://www.ndt.net/article/v05n09/berke/berke1.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrasonic_testing
http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/tut/p/id/3766
http://www.mac-ndt.com/pdf/GI_4_ULTRASONIC.pdf
http://klabs.org/DEI/References/design_guidelines/test_series/1422msfc.pdf
http://www.ndt-training.sgs.com/sgs-ind-ndt-ultrasonic-testing-courses-by-sgs-en-09.pdf
http://www.ndt.net/article/ecndt2006/doc/Tu.4.8.2.pdf
http://www.osti.gov/bridge/servlets/purl/319834-LRcW5Q/webviewable/319834.PDF
magnatic
http://www.arkival.com/downloads/VSM_Datasheet.pdf
http://www.walkerldjscientific.com/...lysis/Hysteresisgraphs/MaterialGeometries.pdf
http://www.pa.msu.edu/people/stump/EM/chap9/9sol.pdf
http://www.transportproblems.polsl.pl/pl/Archiwum/2008/zeszyt1/2008t3z1_01.pdf
http://www.webstore.jsa.or.jp/webstore/Book/html/jp/ad/*******s/asmt08_0304.pdf
http://ts.nist.gov/MeasurementServices/ReferenceMaterials/ARCHIVED_CERTIFICATES/1853.pdf
http://www.nightstaruk.com/resources/Lab Tests/Pallet Mag-Field Test Report.pdf
radiation test
http://www.kipt.kharkov.ua/conferences/ihepnp/17workshop_res/N5/69_5.pdf
http://fti.neep.wisc.edu/presentations/mes_rad_hapl1105.pdf
http://www.stsci.edu/hst/acs/documents/isrs/isr0009.pdf
http://nepp.nasa.gov/eeelinks/July2001/Articles/SharmaTeverovskyEvalFRAMArticle.pdf
http://galprop.stanford.edu/elibrar...-18/18237-jap-uchihori-Y-abs1-he15-poster.pdf
http://www.radshield.com/pdf/Demron_Test_Results.pdf
paint test​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 فبراير 2009)

failed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد التحية
> نرجو منك اخي الكريم حامد الحمداوي بحث او دارسة عن احدى انواع المحاور او التروس او كتاب عن نقل الحركة بتفاصيل
> وبارك الله فيك


 معذرتا اخي العزيز لم افهم بالتحديد
ماهو المطلوب ويفضل استخدام المصطلحات
باللغة الانكليزيه
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## الكركوش (19 فبراير 2009)

احتاج معلومات عملية عن الزخم اكون شاكر لكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 فبراير 2009)

tanjawi-catalano قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​*​*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


اغلب المواقع المتخصصه بتعليم البرنامج
تمتلك برامج مسجله وهي للبيع فقط
يمكنك البحث عنها بالعنوان
mastercam v8 training 
مثلا من كوكل تحصل على النتائج
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&lr=&as_qdr=all&q=mastercam+v8+training+&start=10&sa=N
وجرب منها مثلا
http://www.tipsformanufacturing.com/html/free_samples.html
سيعيط رابط فيديو تعليمي على بريد الالكتروني
واليك هذا الفيديو
http://www.mastercam.com/Multimedia/videos/Debugger_Tutorial/TT_080919_videos.zip
http://www.mastercam.com/Multimedia/videos/MD_CD_Overview/MD CD Overview.zip
http://www.mastercam.com/Multimedia/videos/MD_CD_FAQs/MD CD FAQs.zip
http://www.mastercam.com/Multimedia/MachiningVideos/Default.aspx
وهذا الكتاب
http://www.mastercam.com/Multimedia/TutorialVideos/MCDefinitions.pdf
واطلع على الموقع التالي
http://www.mastercam.com/Multimedia/MachiningVideos/Default.aspx
واخيرا افتح الملف المرفق​


----------



## سعدالله صلاح (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اني المهندس سعدالله اطلب وبصورة عاجلة شرح تفصيلي عن مخططات الكهربائية لمحطات ضخ مياه الاسالة
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 فبراير 2009)

احمد201097 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو الافاده من سيـادتـكم فى
> كيفيه حساب العزم للموتور؟
> الفرق بين عزم الموتور الكهربى والموتور الميكانيكى؟


 http://docs.ksu.edu.sa/KSU_AFCs/AlJanobi/chapter3.doc
http://www.alsaha.com/users/1252823375/entries/208105


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 فبراير 2009)

الكركوش قال:


> احتاج معلومات عملية عن الزخم اكون شاكر لكم


 
الحركة أو *كمية الحركة* momentumهو أحد الكميات الفيزيائية التي عرفت ابتداءا في الفيزياء الكلاسيكية على أساس أنها جداء الكتلة في السرعة، ينطبق على الزخم أحد مبادئ الانحفاظ في الفيزياء الكلاسيكية وهو مبدأ انحفاظ الزخم أو انحفاظ كمية الحركة
في الميكانيكا الكلاسيكيه كمية الحركة (الزّخم) لجسيم كتلته




ذو سرعة



، تعرّف على أنّها حاصل ضرب الكنله في السرعه :



وحدة الزخم حسب جملة الوحدات القياسية : 
كلغ . متر \ ثانيه , 
بالعربيه كمية التحرك( كت ) = الكتله (ك) * السرعه (ع)
كت2 - كت 1 = الدفع
الدفع = ك2*ع2- ك1*ع1
الدفع (impulse)
ايضا يساوي حاصل ضرب القوه المؤثره بالزمن
دفع = ق * ز


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 فبراير 2009)

سعدالله صلاح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اني المهندس سعدالله اطلب وبصورة عاجلة شرح تفصيلي عن مخططات الكهربائية لمحطات ضخ مياه الاسالة
> مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير



كل مخطط مختص بمحطة ما 
ويخصها بالذات ولا يوجد مخطط موحد او شامل
يعتبر قياسي لكل الحالات
وعموما يمكنك الاستعانه بقسم الهندسه الكهربائيه
وشكرا لك​


----------



## الاسطى محمد (19 فبراير 2009)

*إقتراح*

أنا أقترح أن يكون هناك أيقونة خاصة ب pipeline


----------



## wdhosh (19 فبراير 2009)

*طلب كتاب هيدروليك ونيومتك*



حامد الحمداوي قال:


> ماهو اسم الكتاب تحديدا لوجود عدد غير محدد مها


 شكرا علي اهتمامك ليس لدي اسم محدد المحتويات توضيح الدوائر في الهيدروليك والنيومتك وطريقة العمل ارجو السرعة في مدي بالمعلومة


----------



## ابو صقر العامري (19 فبراير 2009)

الاخ / حامد الحمداوي
في البدايه كل الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك وتقديم المساعده
وطلبي حول معلومات عن
راس التقسيم في مكائن الخراطه
حيث ومطلوب مني نموذج لمشروع عن راس التقسيم


----------



## Angel-M (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :
لدي سؤال أتعبني بحثه كثيراً ولم أجد له جواباً فأرجو أن تجيبوني عليه وشكراً سلفاً : 
لدي مضخة مازوت لهوندا موديل (96 - 97 ) فأريد عدد اللفات "كمية المازوت وأوانس المضخة وضغط المازوت " 
وإن كان بالإمكان إرسالها لموديل (98 - 2002) أكون شاكراً جداً


----------



## agaaaas (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواني الاعزاء في هذا المنتدى الكريم 
عندي رسالة ماجستير في أستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في المباني الجاهزة وأريد أي معلومات مواقع كتب بحوث مقالات أي حاجة تحدث عن هذا الموضوع 
وبارك الله لكم وفيكم وعليكم.


----------



## arab academic eng (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ان طالب بالسنة الثالثة ارجو معرفة classification of diesel engines


----------



## mostafa said (20 فبراير 2009)

hiiiiiiiiiiiii iwant types of petrol engine in abook written in word format


----------



## mostafa said (20 فبراير 2009)

why donot you repaly ENG.salah:59:


----------



## mostafa said (20 فبراير 2009)

iam mostafa said plz tell me the when do u reply


----------



## mostafa said (20 فبراير 2009)

thanks for interest bye


----------



## حسن عجرم (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد تفصيلا عن اعطال مغذي سيارات مرسيدس 200 لف وطرق الاصلاح وشكرا لكمن


----------



## سيد عدوى (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
انا مهندس ميكانيكا وعندى فيزة للسفر الى السعودية وعاوز اعمل شهادة خبرة 
فما هى الخطوات او الجهات لاستخراج شهادة خبرة ولكم جزيل الشكر ارجو الرد سريعا اذا امكنكم ذلك


----------



## سامح حسون (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية اود ان اشكر شخصكم على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى لكم التوفيق فى الداريين
سؤالى هو
هل يمكنم تزويدى باى كتب او فيديوهات خاصة فكرة عمل وصيانة واصلاح كل من محول العزم(convertr)وصندوق التروس الهيدروليكى (transmission) الخاص بالمعدات الثقيلة
لانى قد قمت بالعديد من عمليات البحث التى لم تفلح
وجزاكم الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## anass81 (21 فبراير 2009)

mostafa said قال:


> thanks for interest bye



Dear Mostafa

I can understand that you are in a hurry,but please note that our brother Hamed is not working for us, he is doing this voluntarily, and I am sure that he will answer your question when he has time
Please also note that nobody is helping him and he has a lot of other rerquests

Thank you for being patient


----------



## علي عامر محمود (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
طلب مستعجل جدا 

اخواني احتاج شرح عن محددات مكائن التشغيل 
شكرا 
المهندس علي عامر


----------



## eng_sadlab (21 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء

احتاج لكتاب
quaity control by besterfield
Statistical Quality Control :contemporary concept and methods


----------



## mostafa adil (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي محتاج موضوع عن محددات الحركه quill feed في كل من مكائن التثقيب والتفريز واجزاء النسخ للمنتج في ماكنة الخراطه ال(micro switch)الذي يضبط حدود الحركه في مكائن الصقل والتنعيم مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عبد الرحمن الجمل (21 فبراير 2009)

*الخراطه*

اريد كتب في الخراطه وكيفيه صينانتها وطرق عملها وتركيبها


----------



## fiiinaaal (21 فبراير 2009)

*مرحبا*

السلام عليكم

إذا أمكن أن تضعو لي كتبا و معلومات حول 

*Paliers hydrodynamiques*


----------



## علي عامر محمود (22 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم
طلب مستعجل جدا 

اخواني احتاج شرح عن محددات مكائن التشغيل 
شكرا 
المهندس علي عامر*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> Dear Mostafa
> 
> I can understand that you are in a hurry,but please note that our brother Hamed is not working for us, he is doing this voluntarily, and I am sure that he will answer your question when he has time
> Please also note that nobody is helping him and he has a lot of other rerquests
> ...


 
شكرا لك اخي انس العزيز
ربما لا يعلم الاخ ان عملي طوعي ولست مشرفا او عضو في الاداره
ولكني استنزف اغلب وقتي للاجابة والمساعده على قدر استطاعتي
وتاخري في الرد لاسباب خارجه عن ارادتي لانقطاع النت اولا ولاني في عطله لايام الجمعه والسبت
اكرر شكري لك اخ انس وتقبل مني كل الود والاحترام
http://www.mcw.gov.cy/mcw/rtd/rtd.n...$FILE/Vehicle Registration and Road Tax €.doc
http://www.jpracing.no/Endringer-FR125MAX.doc
http://www.tc.gc.ca/civilaviation/maintenance/AARPC/ANs/B054.DOC


ENGINE TYPE
Waukesha 1905 6 cyl. 248 hp.
FUEL TYPE
Natural gas
APPLICATION
Water Booster Pump # 1
EMISSION CONTROLS
AFRC (Altronic EPC – 100)
NSCR (Johnson Matthey BX30)
ALARMS
AFRC Rich/Lean control limit
Loss of O2 sensor signal
Catalyst over-temperature



ENGINE TYPE 
Waukesha 1905 6 cyl. 248 hp.
FUEL TYPE 
Natural gas
APPLICATION 
Water Booster Pump # 2
EMISSION CONTROLS 

AFRC (Altronic EPC – 100)
NSCR (Johnson Matthey BX30
ALARMS
AFRC Rich/Lean control limit
Loss of O2 sensor signal
Catalyst over-temperature



ENGINE TYPE
Waukesha 1905 6 cyl. 248 hp.
FUEL TYPE
Natural gas
APPLICATION
Water Booster Pump # 3
EMISSION CONTROLS
AFRC (Altronic EPC – 100)
NSCR (Johnson Matthey BX30
ALARMS
AFRC Rich/Lean control limit
Loss of 02 sensor signal
Catalyst over-temperature




ENGINE TYPE
Waukesha 1905 6 cyl. 248 hp.
FUEL TYPE
Natural gas
APPLICATION
Water Well Pump # 22
EMISSION CONTROLS
AFRC (Altronic EPC – 100)
NSCR (Johnson Matthey BX30
ALARMS
AFRC Rich/Lean control limit
Loss of 02 sensor signal
Catalyst over-temperature


----------



## علي عامر محمود (22 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم
طلب مستعجل جدا 

اخواني احتاج شرح عن محددات مكائن التشغيل 
شكرا 
المهندس علي عامر*​


----------



## hazemstare (22 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحتم اخوانى
اريد معرفة افضل جهاز لفحص السيارة بالكامل وافضل برنامج لكشف الاعطال وشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

fiiinaaal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> إذا أمكن أن تضعو لي كتبا و معلومات حول
> 
> *Paliers hydrodynamiques*


 http://www-lms.univ-poitiers.fr/IMG/pdf/Journal_Bearing-Francais_v2008.pdf
http://www-lms.univ-poitiers.fr/IMG/pdf/Activ-M_Fillon-Juillet_2007.pdf
http://web.univ-ubs.fr/limatb/EG2M/Disc_Seminaire/Nancy2001/articles/a107.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

mostafa adil قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي محتاج موضوع عن محددات الحركه quill feed في كل من مكائن التثقيب والتفريز واجزاء النسخ للمنتج في ماكنة الخراطه ال(micro switch)الذي يضبط حدود الحركه في مكائن الصقل والتنعيم مع الشكر الجزيل


 http://www.jjjtrain.com/vms/mill_machine/mill_machine_08.html
http://ase.tufts.edu/mechanical/shop/classes/me1/operation.htm
http://www.travers.com/htdocs/pdf/0533cat.pdf
http://www.servoproductsco.com/specs/80855_focus-on_708_drill_press.pdf
http://www.mtiqualos.com.au/images/machine_tooling/MTItext-21.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

eng_sadlab قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> 
> احتاج لكتاب
> quaity control by besterfield
> Statistical Quality Control :contemporary concept and methods


 http://books.google.ae/books?id=km-...=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result#PPA54,M1


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

eng_sadlab قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> 
> احتاج لكتاب
> quaity control by besterfield
> Statistical Quality Control :contemporary concept and methods


http://www.ncss.com/download_NCSS2.html 



http://www.ncss.com/ncsswin.html?gclid=CJXo_pDQ75gCFQRTtAodEHm11A
http://www.amstat.org/sections/SRMS/Proceedings/papers/1997_154.pdf​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

علي عامر محمود قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *طلب مستعجل جدا *​
> *اخواني احتاج شرح عن محددات مكائن التشغيل *
> ...


 
tyoe the terms in english language please


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

عبد الرحمن الجمل قال:


> اريد كتب في الخراطه وكيفيه صينانتها وطرق عملها وتركيبها


 
tyoe the terms in english language please


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

wdhosh قال:


> شكرا علي اهتمامك ليس لدي اسم محدد المحتويات توضيح الدوائر في الهيدروليك والنيومتك وطريقة العمل ارجو السرعة في مدي بالمعلومة


 
1- أساسيات قدرة الموائع
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys113.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl113.pdf
2-نظم هيدروليكية ونيوماتية
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys121.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysn121.pdf
3- مكونات هيدروليكية / نيوماتية
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys124.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl124.pdf
4- هيدروليكا كهربية
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys211.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl211.pdf
5- وحدات التحكم المنطقي المبرمج
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys222.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl222.pdf
6- هيدروليكيا المعدات المتنقلة
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys223.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl223.pdf
7- هيدروليكا تناسبية ومؤارزة
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys224.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl224.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

ابو صقر العامري قال:


> الاخ / حامد الحمداوي
> في البدايه كل الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك وتقديم المساعده
> وطلبي حول معلومات عن
> راس التقسيم في مكائن الخراطه
> حيث ومطلوب مني نموذج لمشروع عن راس التقسيم












http://home.no.net/thorha/m/Delehode2.pdf
http://www.mtiqualos.com.au/images/machine_tooling/MTItext-15.pdf
http://homepage.mac.com/bhagenbuch/machine/pages/divhead.html
http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/ib3/iB_html/uploads/post-64-04755-Using_a_Dividing_Head.pdf
http://www.kinzers.com/don/MachineTools/EllisDivHead/EllisDividingChart.pdf

http://www.cerrocoso.edu/cic/COR/MCTL/MCTL-C211.doc
http://faculty.uwstout.edu/millerg/MFGT203/Documents/Dividing Head.doc


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

arab academic eng قال:


> السلام عليكم ان طالب بالسنة الثالثة ارجو معرفة classification of diesel engines


 http://www.targettrainingcentre.nl/files/Brochure_DE_small.pdf
http://www.kutub.info/library/downl...=13&password=bd2b4b2702e320da152dbbffeeb1f172


----------



## علي عامر محمود (22 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم
طلب مستعجل جدا 

اخواني احتاج شرح عن محددات مكائن التشغيل Composition Machine Limitation
شكرا 
المهندس علي عامر*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

سامح حسون قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بداية اود ان اشكر شخصكم على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى لكم التوفيق فى الداريين
> سؤالى هو
> هل يمكنم تزويدى باى كتب او فيديوهات خاصة فكرة عمل وصيانة واصلاح كل من محول العزم(convertr)وصندوق التروس الهيدروليكى (transmission) الخاص بالمعدات الثقيلة
> ...


 http://www.toshiba.com/taec/components/WhitePaper/TC90407XBG_WP.pdf
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/information/torque-converter.htm
http://www.autoshop101.com/forms/AT02.pdf
http://www.edmunds.com/ownership/techcenter/articles/43836/article.html
http://video.google.com/videosearch...sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=10&ct=title#


----------



## العكادي (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال عن كيفية تحرك الدبابة في اتجاه اليمين واتجاه اليسار وشكرا


----------



## العكادي (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال في كيفية تحرك الدبابة ناحية اليسار واليمين مع انها ليست مزودة بعجلات تتحرك يمينا ويسارا كما في السيارة ارجو الرد بسرعة .


----------



## محمد باحمي (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاته, انا مهندس ميكانيكي من ليبيا, تحصلت مؤخرا على منحة دراسة لتحضير درجة الماجستير في الهندسة الميكانيكية, لكن المشكلة التي تواجهني عدم استطاعتي على تحديد الدولة والجامعة والتخصص, هناك من ينصحني بأمريكا وهناك من ينصح ببريطانيا, وأيضا اريد ان اعرف انظمة الدراسة في امريكا وبريطانيا, كم سنة وكم هي المواد والمعيشة هل معقولة من حيث التكلفة؟ مع العلم أن اجادتي للغة الانجليزية متوسطة وسيئة من ناحية المصطلحات العلمية لاني درست باللغة العربية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

علي عامر محمود قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *طلب مستعجل جدا *​
> *اخواني احتاج شرح عن محددات مكائن التشغيل Composition Machine Limitation*
> ...


 http://oa.eastvenice.com/2_all_manage/UploadPhoto/UploadTony/2008728102741564.pdf
http://www.ema.uni-wuppertal.de/paper/sevil02.pdf
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5822891/fulltext.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 فبراير 2009)

العكادي قال:


> السلام عليكم عندي سؤال في كيفية تحرك الدبابة ناحية اليسار واليمين مع انها ليست مزودة بعجلات تتحرك يمينا ويسارا كما في السيارة ارجو الرد بسرعة .


 

 تدور الدبابه وكل الاليات المسرفه بميكانيكيه مختلفه . حيث انها مصممه بحيث يمكن ايقاف احد الجوانب عن الحركه عن طريق عتله خاصه وبقاء الجانب الاخر بالعمل فتدور الاليه باتجاه الجانب المتوقف وهكذا .


----------



## سامح حسون (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر على ردك ياباشمهندس حامد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adelhita (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم هذه مشاركتي الانية وسؤالي الثاني حيث لم اتلقى أي رد على طلبي الأول.
أنا اعمل في مجال ال fire fighting وعلى طول يطلبوا مني الحسابات الهيدروليكية لأي مشروع نستخدم فيه المرشات المائية التلقائية sprinkler اتمنى من اي مهندس ان يساعدني على فهم هذا الموضوع عمليا مع الشرع المبسط.
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس طة (23 فبراير 2009)

اتمنى ان اجد العون حالا اريد ان اعرف انواع المضخات اللازمة فى مصانع الاسمنت وشرح تفصيلى لنظرية التشغيل


----------



## مليكة الروح (23 فبراير 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في اعداد برنامج تدريبي للعاطلين عن العمل في مهنة الحدادة واللحام علما ان البرنامج مدته 25يوم
ولكممني كل الحترام 
اخوكم من العراق


----------



## فريد حماد (23 فبراير 2009)

انا طالب فى الفرقة الثالثة ميكانيكا قوى وعايز فكرة مشروع للبكريليوس
ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## HOSSAMAZZAM (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
Pls, I need your help to learn evry thing about fire fighting circuits and it's caculations
وشكرا لكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 فبراير 2009)

المهندس طة قال:


> اتمنى ان اجد العون حالا اريد ان اعرف انواع المضخات اللازمة فى مصانع الاسمنت وشرح تفصيلى لنظرية التشغيل


 اي مضخات تعني
هل المخصصه للمياه الصناعيه ام الهيدروليك ام الوقود ام الشحم ام الخليط للمواد الاليه في الطريقة الرطبه ام للغبار في الطريقة الجافه ام الزيوت الساخنه ام ماذا حدد بالضبط
وما تقصد بطريقة التشغيل​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 فبراير 2009)

adelhita قال:


> السلام عليكم هذه مشاركتي الانية وسؤالي الثاني حيث لم اتلقى أي رد على طلبي الأول.
> أنا اعمل في مجال ال fire fighting وعلى طول يطلبوا مني الحسابات الهيدروليكية لأي مشروع نستخدم فيه المرشات المائية التلقائية sprinkler اتمنى من اي مهندس ان يساعدني على فهم هذا الموضوع عمليا مع الشرع المبسط.
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 http://www.nationalfire.com/downloads/Installation instructions flexdrops.pdf
http://www.danfoss.com/NR/rdonlyres/10CA1435-2A76-4E1F-9787-8CC215C99A83/0/Firefighting.pdf
http://www.trr.it/pdf/0036 Brochure completa TRR-EN_01.pdf
http://web.mit.edu/nelsonr/www/Tilting_v40-web.pdf
http://www.parallelgraphics.com/l2/bin/fire_fighting_case.pdf
http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/downloads/pdf/publications/fa-43.pdf


----------



## longstreet (24 فبراير 2009)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوي وانا شغال في مجال لحامات الخزانات لكن انا مش حابب اكمل في المجال دة وانا هاشتغل قريب في مجال التبريد والتكييف بالتحديد الshop drawingفهل هزا المجال مفيد ومربح شكرا لكم وازا كانت الاجابة بنعم ارجو ارسال اي معلومات عنة


----------



## كوه (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم - انا علي اعتاب التخرج ولدي مشروع تخرج ( اثر تغير محركات الغاز لتعمل بالبنزين علي كفاءة المحرك ) اريد المساعده باي شئ يفيد في هذا .... ولكم خالص ودي ،،،


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 فبراير 2009)

مليكة الروح قال:


> ارجو مساعدتي في اعداد برنامج تدريبي للعاطلين عن العمل في مهنة الحدادة واللحام علما ان البرنامج مدته 25يوم
> ولكممني كل الحترام
> اخوكم من العراق


هذاملف لاعمال الحداده
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EETMH7NE
هنا البرنامج العملي والنظري . واهم المصادر للماده العلميه
http://www.uotiq.org/training/sillybus/goldsmithery1.pdf
وهذا كتاب يوضح شكل المنتجات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K6ZHUV1G


----------



## MOHAMEDTN (25 فبراير 2009)

الاخوه مهندسي المنتدي نامل منكم الاجابة عن السؤال الاتي 
الاسباب المحتمله لارتفاع درجة حرارة غازات العادم للتربينات الغازية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 فبراير 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة adelhita 

 
_السلام عليكم هذه مشاركتي الانية وسؤالي الثاني حيث لم اتلقى أي رد على طلبي الأول.
أنا اعمل في مجال ال fire fighting وعلى طول يطلبوا مني الحسابات الهيدروليكية لأي مشروع نستخدم فيه المرشات المائية التلقائية sprinkler اتمنى من اي مهندس ان يساعدني على فهم هذا الموضوع عمليا مع الشرع المبسط.
وجزاكم الله خيرا_
_sharkspol.cz/eng/sprinklery-main.html‎_
_[URL="http://www.dixieline.com/.../sprinklersystem1.html‎"]www.dixieline.com/.../sprinklersystem1.html‎[/URL]_
_[URL="http://www.firesystems.net/.../sprinkler-systems.htm‎"]www.firesystems.net/.../sprinkler-systems.htm‎[/URL]_
_[URL="http://www.zipworld.com.au/~lnbdds/Boschi/fpsp.htm‎"]www.zipworld.com.au/~lnbdds/Boschi/fpsp.htm‎[/URL]_
_www.dynamicpiping.com/Systems.html‎_


----------



## abomais ali (25 فبراير 2009)

*الاخوه مهندسي المنتدي نامل منكم الاجابة عن السؤال الاتي 
الاسباب المحتمله لارتفاع درجة حرارة غازات العادم للتربينات الغازية والمعالجة*​


----------



## Engineer.A (25 فبراير 2009)

*مصادر عل industrial*

first i thank whole team that work in this site and help people......... i am mechanical engineer and i study Higher Diploma in production department 
i need these books in industrial 

*Basic optimisation methods*

(not yet rated) (based on {numRatings} rating(s) |  ) Type:




Book; English Publisher:London : Edward Arnold, 1984. Editions:  3 Editions  ISBN:0713135069 : 9780713135060 OCLC:11428159and (not yet rated) (based on {numRatings} rating(s) |  ) 

Basic Linear programming

By Brain D.Bunday 





ISBN 0713135093,9780713135091

thanks very much


----------



## عبد الرحمن حجاب (26 فبراير 2009)

المجال: التركيبات الميكانيكية
السؤال: برجاء من الإخوة الأعزاء تزويدي بكيفية حساب ال manhours اللازمة لتركيب مختلف التركيبات الميكانيكية - pipes/valves/fittings (elbows, tees, flanges وأيضا بالنسبة للحام - يعنى مثلا تركيب 100 متر من المواسير 4 بوصة يحتاج كام manhour وكذلك بالنسبة لمختلف أنواع الvalves تحتاج كام manhour - برجاء التفصيل بقدر الإمكان - جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مارد العربي (26 فبراير 2009)

ارجو ارسال بحث عن اللحيم مع التقدير mared_alarabi*********** مع كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## Engineer.A (26 فبراير 2009)

*كتاب industrial*

مرحبا اشكر الفريق العامل في المنتدى جزيل الشكر لمساعدة الاعضاء واتمنى لهم التوفيق..........
اني ادرس دبلوم عالي في ميكانيك الانتاج واحتاج الى كتاب بعنوان 
linear Basic Programming
By Brain D.Bunday 
published 1984
ISBN 0713135093,9780713135091
وكتاب بعنوان:
*Basic optimisati (not yet rated) (based on {numRatings} rating(s) |  ) *

Type:



Book; English Publisher:London : Edward Arnold, 1984. Editions:  3 Editions  ISBN:0713135069 : 9780713135060 OCLC:11428159وشكرا.......ز


----------



## نوووووووور (26 فبراير 2009)

does any one have a idea off "Design of Rubber"
please give any idea


----------



## wchelsea (26 فبراير 2009)

الرجاء المساعده في تصميم رافعه جسريه وكيفية حساب الاحمال على الحبال والبوم والخطاف وخاصة الخطاف مع رسم تفصلي لاجزاءه مع الشكر الجزيل ومن لديه اي مشروع تصميمي الرجاء تزويدنا به


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 فبراير 2009)

wchelsea قال:


> الرجاء المساعده في تصميم رافعه جسريه وكيفية حساب الاحمال على الحبال والبوم والخطاف وخاصة الخطاف مع رسم تفصلي لاجزاءه مع الشكر الجزيل ومن لديه اي مشروع تصميمي الرجاء تزويدنا به


 http://www.dearborncrane.com/


----------



## يوسف التونسي (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا أدرس باللغة الفرنسية 
عند مطالعة Metal.Forming.Handbook_Schuler_1998_Springer. لم أفهم كيفية حساب القوة 
أرفق لكم صورة للصفحة و أرجوا الإيضاح بمثال


----------



## هادي مسكين (27 فبراير 2009)

*ألية عمل ضواغط الهواء 40 بار*

ألية عمل ضواغط الهواء 40 بار مع الشرح المدعوم بالصور إذا تكرمتم مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 فبراير 2009)

هادي مسكين قال:


> ألية عمل ضواغط الهواء 40 بار مع الشرح المدعوم بالصور إذا تكرمتم مع جزيل الشكر


 مسكين عيني ماهو نوع الضاغط
علما ان الضواغط لاتصنف على اساس السعه
وانما على التصميم ........ وشكرا​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 فبراير 2009)

Engineer.A قال:


> first i thank whole team that work in this site and help people......... i am mechanical engineer and i study Higher Diploma in production department
> i need these books in industrial
> 
> *Basic optimisation methods*
> ...


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 فبراير 2009)

نوووووووور قال:


> does any one have a idea off "Design of Rubber"
> please give any idea


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40202.html


----------



## سعيد الملك (27 فبراير 2009)

أرجو المساعدة بأعطائي حوالي 25 تصنيف لمحركات الديز وشكرا


----------



## elshar2awy (27 فبراير 2009)

*لو تكرمتوا عايز اعرف التركيز الامثل لل tannin فى معالجة مياه الغلاية وماهى المواد الاخرى المضافة معه وتركيزها الامثل*​


----------



## ossamaalghazali (28 فبراير 2009)

اود معرفة كل مايخص MBR weastewater treatment

وشكرا جزيلا
وكذلك نظم معالجة الصرف الصحى بسلطنة عمان اذا امكن


----------



## ossamaalghazali (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لادارة المنتدى


----------



## laser195 (28 فبراير 2009)

من فضلك اريد كتاب automatic control systems
لB.kuo


----------



## يوسف التونسي (28 فبراير 2009)

بكل بساطة لدي لوح معدني بسمك 2 مم و 75 مم للعرض و 660 مم للطول
أريد ثنيه على حساب العرض باسعمال الدحروجة لأتحصل على شعاع 10 مم على مرحلتين أو ثلاث 
أريد حساب القوة اللازمة للعملية التي توضحها الصورة

ضروووري فلا تترددوا بالمساعدة أو الاتصال


----------



## تانيا (1 مارس 2009)

السلم عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين مساعدتي لايجاد كتاب يتحدث عن thermodynmis cycle


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 مارس 2009)

laser195 قال:


> من فضلك اريد كتاب automatic control systems
> لB.kuo


http://www.4shared.com/file/55398473/d453f427/Automatic_Control_Systems-
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~cs4167/...s/Automatic control systems Lecture Notes.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 مارس 2009)

تانيا قال:


> السلم عليكم
> ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين مساعدتي لايجاد كتاب يتحدث عن thermodynmis cycle


اسم الكاتب او اية معلومه اخرى رجاء
وشكرا لك
http://www.taftan.com/thermodynamics/CYCLE.HTM
http://wright.nasa.gov/airplane/otto.html
http://www.daviddarling.info/encyclopedia/T/AE_thermodynamic_cycle.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermodynamic_cycle​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 مارس 2009)

ossamaalghazali قال:


> اود معرفة كل مايخص MBR weastewater treatment
> 
> وشكرا جزيلا
> وكذلك نظم معالجة الصرف الصحى بسلطنة عمان اذا امكن


 http://www.membrane.unsw.edu.au/staff/papers/gleslie/mbr_for_reuse_awa.pdf
http://www.gewater.com/products/equipment/mf_uf_mbr/mbr.jsp
http://www.mckimcreed.com/media/pdf...ents of Treatment Technology - Cole et al.pdf
http://www.quilcedavillage.com/pdfs/QCV_water_treatment.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 مارس 2009)

elshar2awy قال:


> *لو تكرمتوا عايز اعرف التركيز الامثل لل tannin فى معالجة مياه الغلاية وماهى المواد الاخرى المضافة معه وتركيزها الامثل*​


 http://www.users.muohio.edu/hagermae/tannin.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tannins
http://www.accepta.com/industry_water_treatment/boiler_water_oxygen_scavengers.asp
http://www.kittiwake.com/Default.aspx/ProductSection/90/ProductSubSection/91/ProductSubSubSection/92
http://www.steamcar.net/pdf/tannin-based.pdf
http://encyclopedia.thefreedictiona...p://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/tannin


----------



## علي صكبان (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
احتاج معادلة من خلالها احتسب عدد دورات عمود المرفق(الكرنك)


----------



## علي صكبان (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة الاجابة ولكن احتاج مثال في الواقع العملي مع شكري وتقديري سلفا


----------



## alaams (2 مارس 2009)

*help*

أنا طالب في الهندسة الميكانيكية ولدي مشروع تخرج حول الدرج الآلي Escalator
وبصراحة وجدت معلومات هائلة في الشبكة لكن ما ينقصني هو
معلومات تصميمية للدرج أي معلومات هندسية بحتة وبالأحرى مراجع عن الدرج الآلي لأن كل ما وجدته هو معلومات تجارية تقريباً
من فضلكم من لديه أي مرجع أو أي فكرة قد تساعد
لا يهم بأي لغة كانت
وشكراً


----------



## اوبان (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عندي مشكلة في برنامج automation studio v5 
when try to open the vlave builder it doesnt work a massage appear :
"file:///C:/Program%20Files/Automation%20Studio%205.0/valveconfigurator/buildernet.htm"

i hope any one have solution for this problem (i have windows xp)


----------



## متي الجماني (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته....

اني طالب في المرحله الرابعه اختصاص هندسه تبريد وتكييف واريد كتابا بالعربي pdf عن اللحام وانواعه وعيوب اللحام اذا امكن لاني دخت الف دوخه بليس رجاء باسرع وقت والله يقويك يا اخي العزيز....
مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (2 مارس 2009)

اوبان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عندي مشكلة في برنامج automation studio v5
> when try to open the vlave builder it doesnt work a massage appear :
> "file:///c:/program%20files/automation%20studio%205.0/valveconfigurator/buildernet.htm"
> ...


اعد التنصيب لتعويض المفقود من الملفات وان لم تفلح
قم بازالة البرنامج من الرجستري واعد تنصيبه
كون السبب هو فقدان ملفات تنفيذيه في البرنامج​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (2 مارس 2009)

متي الجماني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته....
> 
> اني طالب في المرحله الرابعه اختصاص هندسه تبريد وتكييف واريد كتابا بالعربي pdf عن اللحام وانواعه وعيوب اللحام اذا امكن لاني دخت الف دوخه بليس رجاء باسرع وقت والله يقويك يا اخي العزيز....
> مع تحياتي واحترامي


http://www.ssic2008.com/assets/files/PDF/151-200/178.pdf
http://www.boehler-welding.com/english/files/BTW_FCAW_ARA_8-05_SC.pdf


----------



## agaaaas (2 مارس 2009)

أريد هذه الكتب من فضلكم

The Origin and Evolution 
of the Solar SystemAuthor: Michael M. Woolfson
Hardcover: 408 pages
Publisher: Taylor & Francis (September 1, 2000)
Language: English
ISBN: 075030457X



Macmillan Encyclopedia of Energy
Author: John Zumerchik
Hardcover: 1500 pages
Publisher: MacMillan Reference Books (December, 2000)
Language: English
ISBN: 0028650212

Solar and Stellar Magnetic Activity


Renewable Energy, Third EditionISBN: 0126561532
Author: Bent Sorensen (Sørensen)
Publisher: Academic Press 
Edition: 3 edition (July 16, 2004)
Hardcover: 952 page


Renewable Energy (Energy Science and Engineering)
ISBN: 0126561508
Author: Bent Sorensen / Bent Srensen
Publisher: Academic Press 
Edition: (August, 1997)
Hardcover: 683 pages


----------



## abade 02 (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفة كل مايتعلق بالهندسة الحرارية وتحلية المياة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 مارس 2009)

متي الجماني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته....
> 
> اني طالب في المرحله الرابعه اختصاص هندسه تبريد وتكييف واريد كتابا بالعربي pdf عن اللحام وانواعه وعيوب اللحام اذا امكن لاني دخت الف دوخه بليس رجاء باسرع وقت والله يقويك يا اخي العزيز....
> مع تحياتي واحترامي


 http://www.uotiq.org/tec_magaz/volume252007/No.1,2007/Researches/2A.pdf
ملاحظه : لااعتقد ان اللغه العربيه تغنيك بما تطمح من ماده علميه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 مارس 2009)

agaaaas قال:


> أريد هذه الكتب من فضلكم
> 
> The Origin and Evolution
> of the Solar SystemAuthor: Michael M. Woolfson
> ...


 
The Origin and Evolution 
of the Solar System

http://www.filefactory.com/file/43360a/n/The_Origin_and_Evolution_of_the_Solar_System_rar

Macmillan Encyclopedia of Energy
http://www.eknigu.org/info/E_Engine...,3 (2001)(ISBN ISBN 0028650212)(1284s)_E_.pdf#


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 مارس 2009)

abade 02 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد معرفة كل مايتعلق بالهندسة الحرارية وتحلية المياة


 writing terms in english please​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 مارس 2009)

alaams قال:


> أنا طالب في الهندسة الميكانيكية ولدي مشروع تخرج حول الدرج الآلي Escalator
> وبصراحة وجدت معلومات هائلة في الشبكة لكن ما ينقصني هو
> معلومات تصميمية للدرج أي معلومات هندسية بحتة وبالأحرى مراجع عن الدرج الآلي لأن كل ما وجدته هو معلومات تجارية تقريباً
> من فضلكم من لديه أي مرجع أو أي فكرة قد تساعد
> ...


 http://www.emsd.gov.hk/emsd/e_download/pee/lift_esccop.pdf


----------



## علي عامر محمود (3 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتي الاعازاء انا بحاجه الى شرح عن (قوالب الصب , قوالب القياس . قوالب التشكيل , قوالب الطرق ) ممكن ممن لديه معلومات او كتب ان يدلني عليها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## agaaaas (3 مارس 2009)

أريد هذه الكتب من فضلكم رجاء الى كل الاخوة


Renewable Energy
Third EditionISBN: 0126561532
Author: Bent Sorensen (Sørensen)
Publisher: Academic Press 
Edition: 3 edition (July 16, 2004)
Hardcover: 952 page


Renewable Energy (Energy Science and Engineering)
ISBN: 0126561508
Author: Bent Sorensen / Bent Srensen
Publisher: Academic Press 
Edition: (August, 1997)
Hardcover: 683 pages


----------



## cavaliano (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا أول طلب لي هنا وأرجو أن أجد المساعدة منكم إخواني الساهرين على رقي المنتدى الرائع والمفيد 
أبحث عن تقرير حول الماكنات خطوة خطوة بالفرنسية "les machines pas à pas "
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 
بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## عبداللاه (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كنت ابحث عن مجموعة ابحاث (effect of changes cutting conditions(feed rate:depth of cutand cutting speed)in temperature


----------



## baderbader502 (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بدي اسأل عن تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية وعن مستقبلها الوظيفي والمجالات اللي تعتمد على الهندسة الميكانيكية
لاني رح التحق بكلية الهندسة عما قريب


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 مارس 2009)

agaaaas قال:


> أريد هذه الكتب من فضلكم رجاء الى كل الاخوة
> 
> 
> Renewable Energy
> ...


Renewable Energy

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=49128

شكرا لك اسبقك بها ...... وشكري موصول للاخ محب الله والرسول


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 مارس 2009)

عبداللاه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كنت ابحث عن مجموعة ابحاث (effect of changes cutting conditions(feed rate:depth of cutand cutting speed)in temperature


 
http://precision.me.gatech.edu/industry/iab99/dawson_presentation99.pdf


http://met.spsu.edu/dhorton/MET4342...ishing operating conditions and tool life.pdf
http://maja.uni-mb.si/files/apem/APEM2-1_18-27.pdf
http://journals.tubitak.gov.tr/engineering/issues/muh-06-30-5/muh-30-5-4-0511-2.pdf
http://www.scielo.br/pdf/jbsmse/v29n2/a09v29n2.pdf

http://me.emu.edu.tr/me364/ME364_cutting_temperatures.pdf
http://www.journalamme.org/papers_a...e5&PHPSESSID=b93a16eb50719f9939012f2cdd4e0c32
http://www.nrs.fs.fed.us/pubs/gtr/gtr_ne238/gtr_ne238_042.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 مارس 2009)

علي عامر محمود قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخوتي الاعازاء انا بحاجه الى شرح عن (قوالب الصب , قوالب القياس . قوالب التشكيل , قوالب الطرق ) ممكن ممن لديه معلومات او كتب ان يدلني عليها ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
writing terms in english please​


----------



## sweetylady (4 مارس 2009)

ارجو من جميع الاخوه مساعتي في موضوع عن الخراطه ضروري جدا جدا


----------



## sweetylady (4 مارس 2009)

حامد الحمداوي ساعني بسرعه ارجوك


----------



## anass81 (4 مارس 2009)

sweetylady قال:


> ارجو من جميع الاخوه مساعتي في موضوع عن الخراطه ضروري جدا جدا



ارجو منك اعطاء تفاصيل اكثر عما تبحثين عنه لأن موضوع الخراطة موضوع كبير ومتشعب , وبذلك تسهلي مهمة الاستاذ حامد في تلبية طلبك

بكل الاحوال , هذا رابط قد يفيدك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50585.html


----------



## hamadalx (4 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ..
أنا طالب بالسنة الأخيرة ميكانيكا قوى ودى المشاركة الأولى فى المنتدى العظيم وكنت عايز خدمة غلسة شوية بس اتمنى القى عندكم الرد ان شاء الله (مجموعة كتب كافية تساعدنى فى المشروع بتاعى)
design of two stroke diesel engine with turbocharger also measuring and calculations of the performance of the combustion inside the engine.
ويارب الاقى الرد عندكم عن 
( design(engine-turbochargerلو كان يسمح الكتب باللغة الأنجليزية
&the performnce
وأكون شاكر افضالكم 
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## اسماء عرفه (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اتعرف على ماكينات التشغيل بواسطه البلازما


----------



## اسماء عرفه (4 مارس 2009)

:16::81::81::81::81::16::16:


اسماء عرفه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اتعرف على ماكينات التشغيل بواسطه البلازما


----------



## هاني سالم هاني (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.
ارجو الافادة حول الماصفات الفنيه لصناديق الطرد في الحمامات العربيه من حيث:
الارتفاع الادنى لعامود المياة؟
طريق التركيب؟
واي مواصافات او معلومات عن هذة الصناديق
مع الاحترام والمحبه
هاني سالم هاني


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 مارس 2009)

sweetylady قال:


> حامد الحمداوي ساعني بسرعه ارجوك


انا جدا شاكر لك اختي العزيزه
وشكري موصول لاخي العزيز انس 
فعلا الموضوع واسع جدا ولا ادري ما الذي تطلبينه
هل حول المكائن
ام متغيرات القطع ؟؟ مثل السرعه والعمق والتطعيم وسوائل التبريد
وعموما ساتوقع ما تطلبين الى ان توضحي الامر
http://www.3mints.info/upload/down.php?filename=985da04a28.rar
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turning
http://www.mfg.mtu.edu/marc/primers/turning/turn.html#turn_cutter
http://www.ktu.lt/ultra/journal/pdf_62_1/62-2007-Vol.1_07-I.Skiedraite.pdf
http://esaform2008.insa-lyon.fr/proceedings/MS09/p_Me_263.pdf
http://www.journalamme.org/papers_amme06/1100.pdf​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 مارس 2009)

hamadalx قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> أنا طالب بالسنة الأخيرة ميكانيكا قوى ودى المشاركة الأولى فى المنتدى العظيم وكنت عايز خدمة غلسة شوية بس اتمنى القى عندكم الرد ان شاء الله (مجموعة كتب كافية تساعدنى فى المشروع بتاعى)
> design of two stroke diesel engine with turbocharger also measuring and calculations of the performance of the combustion inside the engine.
> ويارب الاقى الرد عندكم عن
> ...


design of two stroke diesel engine 
http://www.altairhyperworks.co.uk/html/en-GB/session10/MANDIesel-Andersson.pdf
http://www.aumet.fi/docs/article_at.pdf
http://library.abb.com/global/scot/...d85f7a3dc1256fce0056338c/$File/2052_TPL_B.pdf
http://www.manbw.com/files/news/filesof3077/techarticle09-12-03.pdf
http://www.ssme.ir/files/876.pdf
http://www.knvts.nl/S&W archief/The Sulzer diesel engine centenary.pdf
http://crua.net/research/PDFs/Crua_PhD_Thesis_Ch1.pdf


http://www.osti.gov/bridge/servlets/purl/827803-zQZq3S/native/827803.pdf
http://mebonty.monobasin.net/vepump.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 مارس 2009)

اسماء عرفه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اتعرف على ماكينات التشغيل بواسطه البلازما


ابحث في الصفحات السابقه ستجد الاجابه


----------



## ياسرعلي حسين (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اطلب المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب في مبادئ الاهتزازات


----------



## hamadalx (5 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور اخى الفاضل على الرد السريع وأتمنى لك دوام الوفيق


----------



## malche (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالب هندسه ميكانيكيه ابحث عن كتب لتعليم البرامج التاليه[
snawsoft cnc simulation
vericut6.3
الرجاء مساعدتي علي ايجاد مثل هده الكتب و شكرا


----------



## mohamed rashdan (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا محتاج اى معلومات عن صيانة المحركات الديزل/ القطارات ويا ريت با الصور
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد العراف (5 مارس 2009)

اتشرف بانتمائي في منتداكم وهذه المشاركه الاولى لي بل الطلب الاول
اني اعمل حديثا في ادارة المشاريع وعملي يتطلب معرفتي بكافة الاختصاصات الهندسيه 
وسؤالي هو عن المواصفات الخاصه بتصميم خزانات تستخدام لاغراض خزن المواد النفطيه كالبنزين والكيروسن والنفط الخام ومادة زيت الغاز ومادة rcr مع كافة المنظومات الملحقه بها شاكرا تعاونكم ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## hamadalx (6 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتى للأخ الفاضل مشرف القسم .
لو امكن كتاب:
mechanics of fluids (potter 
وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## الميكانيكي يوسف (6 مارس 2009)

*طلب حلول لكتاب التصميم الميكانيكي ل khurmi*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
محتاج ضروري حلول لكتاب خورمي للتصميم الميكانيكي
وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراٌ جزيلاً


----------



## تحسين الوتار (6 مارس 2009)

ارجوا مساعدتي في ايجاد الكتاب لان بحثي متوقف عليه
 "D.P,Rooke and J.C., Cartwright,"compendium of stress intensity factors"
her majestys stationary office,london,uk,1976


----------



## م احمد رفعت (6 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
انا طالب بالسنه النهائيه قسم باور
اريد مساعده فى مشروع التخرج كتاب اوملفاتpdfعن كيفيه تصميم انظمه مقاومه الحرائق 
(fire fighting+fire alarm systemا)رجو الرد


----------



## م احمد رفعت (7 مارس 2009)

م احمد رفعت قال:


> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
> انا طالب بالسنه النهائيه قسم باور
> اريد مساعده فى مشروع التخرج كتاب اوملفاتpdfعن كيفيه تصميم انظمه مقاومه الحرائق
> (fire fighting+fire alarm systemا)رجو الرد


ارجو الاجابه من مهندس يعمل فى نفس المجال عايز اعرف ازاى احسب معدل التدفق وكزلك كيفيه تصميم لوحه التغزيه الكهربيه(main board) وازاى احدد ال( rate) للكمبروسور:81:


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 مارس 2009)

hamadalx قال:


> تحياتى للأخ الفاضل مشرف القسم .
> لو امكن كتاب:
> mechanics of fluids (potter
> وله جزيل الشكر


 اولا هذه هي حلول الكتاب
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=solutions+manual+mechanics+of+fluids+potter
وثانيا هذا هو الكتاب
http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/mechanics-of-fluids-merle-c-potter-pdf.html
او
http://www.rapidshare-searcher.com/mechanics-of-fluids-potter-rapidshare-search.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 مارس 2009)

م احمد رفعت قال:


> ارجو الاجابه من مهندس يعمل فى نفس المجال عايز اعرف ازاى احسب معدل التدفق وكزلك كيفيه تصميم لوحه التغزيه الكهربيه(main board) وازاى احدد ال( rate) للكمبروسور:81:


 ممكن اذا من مهندس لا يعمل بنفس المجال ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Mohammed_Fawzi (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم شلونكم شباب 
اذا ممكن تقرير عن الخراطة والمخارط


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 مارس 2009)

mohammed_fawzi قال:


> السلام عليكم شلونكم شباب
> اذا ممكن تقرير عن الخراطة والمخارط


 اهلا اخ محمد اشلونك انته
عيني ابو جاسم اذا ماكو عليك زحمه بس ارجع صفحه وحده
تلكي الجواب ... تحياتي الك عيني


----------



## اوس جمال (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم...... يرجى نشر مقالة او دراسة حول الصيانة الوقائية في معامل السمنت وشكرا


----------



## Mohammed_Fawzi (7 مارس 2009)

عيني حامد التقارير حلوة بس اني طالبه باللغة العربية


----------



## م احمد رفعت (7 مارس 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> ممكن اذا من مهندس لا يعمل بنفس المجال ؟؟؟؟​


متشكر جدا يابشمهندس حامد على اهتمامك بس ياريت يكون شرح خطوه بخطوه وبتسلسل عمل ال designفعلا ويكون مدعم عربى وبعد ازنك كنت عايز ايضا fire fighting+fire alarm systemمدعم بشرح عربى واكرر خالص شكرى


----------



## hamadalx (7 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا أخى العزيز وأرجو من الله التوفيق لك ولكل اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين


----------



## البرنس311 (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
أنا طالب جامعي في المستوى الثاني تخصص هندسة صناعية
وأريد أن أعرف الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية والهندسة الميكانيكية 
وأيهما أقرب إلى هندسة الطيران لأن ميولي إلى الطيران أكثر. لأنني لم أستطيع الدخول في تخصص هندسة الطيران
أرجو ممن يعرف شيئا أن لا يبخل علينا
نفع الله بكم الإسلام والمسلمين.


----------



## م احمد رفعت (7 مارس 2009)

مازلت انتظر وعندى امل فى الله انى الاقى غايتى بأزن الله


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 مارس 2009)

malche قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب هندسه ميكانيكيه ابحث عن كتب لتعليم البرامج التاليه[
> snawsoft cnc simulation
> vericut6.3
> الرجاء مساعدتي علي ايجاد مثل هده الكتب و شكرا


 http://www.fkc.co.kr/00_new_product/catalog/FS30i-A(E)_v04.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 مارس 2009)

mohamed rashdan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا محتاج اى معلومات عن صيانة المحركات الديزل/ القطارات ويا ريت با الصور
> جزاكم الله كل خير


 http://www.deep.org/reports/mtce_audit.pdf
http://www.gmeng.com/product-3.htm
http://www.marineengine.com/dvd/marine_diesel_maintenance.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 مارس 2009)

اسماء عرفه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اتعرف على ماكينات التشغيل بواسطه البلازما


see this vedio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OLh7KG3yOE


----------



## المهندسة ميساء (8 مارس 2009)

اني المهندسة ميساء اريد بحث عن nozzle ,nozzle shape مع التقدير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 مارس 2009)

المهندسة ميساء قال:


> اني المهندسة ميساء اريد بحث عن nozzle ,nozzle shape مع التقدير


اهلا يا ميساء منوره زميلتي العزيزه
بالمناسبه اسمك جميل جدا"
لكن ياميساء لم تذكرين اي نوزل تقصدين
http://images.google.ae/imgres?imgu...&prev=/images?q=nozzle+shape&gbv=2&hl=ar&sa=G
http://www.polyshot.com/html/newsroom.html
http://www.germes-online.com/catalog/78/10/1265/296044/sell_fuel_nozzle_p_seriese.html
http://www.dieselduck.net/machine/05 steam/steam_page/steam.htm
http://www.aerospaceweb.org/design/aerospike/shapes.shtml​


----------



## samy farag moragei (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أنا مهندس ميكانيا بالسنة الأخيرة بكلية الهندسة أرجو المساعدة فى الحصول على شرح وافى لبرنامج solid Edge وللجميع جزيل الشكر


----------



## السامرائية (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين ع الجهود المبذوله بصفة عامة وع الفكرة الرائعة بصفة خاصة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم واعانكم دائما على فعل الخيرات ربي يبارك بيكم.....
عندي طلبين اتمنى ان تساعدوني في الحصول عليهم علما اني عجزت في البحث عنهم في محركات البحث!!!!!!!
الاول: بحث او تقرير عن الساعة المئوية( الدايل كيج)
الثاني: تجربة او كيفية تحضير عينة وفحها تحت المجهر ( تخ مادة المواد الهندسية( المعادن))


----------



## السامرائية (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين ع الجهود المبذوله بصفة عامة وع الفكرة الرائعة بصفة خاصة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم واعانكم دائما على فعل الخيرات ربي يبارك بيكم.....
عندي طلبين اتمنى ان تساعدوني في الحصول عليهم علما اني عجزت في البحث عنهم في محركات البحث!!!!!!!
الاول: بحث او تقرير عن الساعة المئوية( الدايل كيج)
الثاني: تجربة او كيفية تحضير عينة وفحها تحت المجهر ( تخ مادة المواد الهندسية( المعادن))


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 مارس 2009)

السامرائية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكورين ع الجهود المبذوله بصفة عامة وع الفكرة الرائعة بصفة خاصة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم واعانكم دائما على فعل الخيرات ربي يبارك بيكم.....
> عندي طلبين اتمنى ان تساعدوني في الحصول عليهم علما اني عجزت في البحث عنهم في محركات البحث!!!!!!!
> الاول: بحث او تقرير عن الساعة المئوية( الدايل كيج)
> الثاني: تجربة او كيفية تحضير عينة وفحها تحت المجهر ( تخ مادة المواد الهندسية( المعادن))


اهلا بالاخت السامرائيه
كل الهلا منا لسامرا
اولا





















هذه صور الجهاز : وهو جهاز يستخدم لقياس الابعاد الدقيقه وغالبا ما يستخدم لحساب الانحراف بمراكز الاجزاء الدائريه الدواره ( ALIGNMENT ). كموازنة الاجزاء الميكانيكيه مثل ( COUPLING ) 
او لتثبيت المشغولات على مكائن التشغيل




ويصنف وفقا لمعايير التصميم واليك التصنيف من الرابط التالي
Lifting magnet





Permanent magnetic chuck





Sine magnetic chuck





Electro magnetic chuck





Magnetic V-block





Magnetic stand





Magnetic base





Magnetic ruler holder





Magnetic separator




ومنه الميكانيكي والرقمي والالكتروني وجميعها تلقي بالمبدا
وهذه اجزاءه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 مارس 2009)

وعموما فان dial guage يتكون من
== القاعه المغناطيسيه
== مجموعة عتلات لتثبيته
== ساعة القياس وتحتوي على مجس نابضي
هذا ما يسمح به وقتي واذا كانت لديك اي اسئله اسمع منك
وتحياتي لك ولاهل سامراء فردا فردا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 مارس 2009)

السامرائية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكورين ع الجهود المبذوله بصفة عامة وع الفكرة الرائعة بصفة خاصة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم واعانكم دائما على فعل الخيرات ربي يبارك بيكم.....
> عندي طلبين اتمنى ان تساعدوني في الحصول عليهم علما اني عجزت في البحث عنهم في محركات البحث!!!!!!!
> الاول: بحث او تقرير عن الساعة المئوية( الدايل كيج)
> الثاني: تجربة او كيفية تحضير عينة وفحها تحت المجهر ( تخ مادة المواد الهندسية( المعادن))


 اما علوم المواد فاليك الروابط
http://ghamdihail.tripod.com/


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 مارس 2009)

samy farag moragei قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أنا مهندس ميكانيا بالسنة الأخيرة بكلية الهندسة أرجو المساعدة فى الحصول على شرح وافى لبرنامج solid Edge وللجميع جزيل الشكر


http://www.dedicated-cad.com/E-train/1 - SOLID EDGE/eTrain.htm
http://www.plm.automation.siemens.com/en_us/Images/5045_tcm53-5053.pdf
DOWNLOAD SOLID EDGE TUTORIALS|Free eBook Download​ 
Solid Edge Tutorials :: Free Solid Edge Videos​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62747
Solid edge tutorial .Pdf Ebook Download​


----------



## م احمد رفعت (9 مارس 2009)

ياريت من عنده طلبى المساعدهولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## السامرائية (9 مارس 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> وعموما فان dial guage يتكون من
> == القاعه المغناطيسيه
> == مجموعة عتلات لتثبيته
> == ساعة القياس وتحتوي على مجس نابضي
> ...


حياك الله يالطيب،،،
يبلغ السلام بس مراح يخلصون هههههههههههههه!!!!
جزاك الله خير اخوي العزيز وما عليك قصور كفيت ووفيت
ربي يبارك بيك ويوفقك وييسر امرك ويعينك دوم على فعل الخير
دمت بود
​


----------



## amromiqdadi (9 مارس 2009)

al salam 3alaikom ana beddi tsa3dooni fe ejad hada el ketab
Design of Machinery: An Introduction to the Synthesis and Analysis of Mechanisms and Machines 3rd edition


----------



## amromiqdadi (9 مارس 2009)

gabel ma yebalesh emte7an el first arjoo meen be3ref rabe6 hada el ketab ya36eeni eyah... shakeran lakom jhoooodakom


----------



## malche (9 مارس 2009)

السلامم عليكم انا طالب هندسه ميكانيكيه ارجو المساعده في العثور علي كب لتعليم البرامج التاليه
vericut+swansoft CNC


----------



## اشرف الزهور (9 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا مهندس سيارات في سنتي الثالثة واريد المساعدة منكم اخواني لو تكرمتم في بحث عن اجهزة نقل القدرة في السيارة من المحرك الى العجلات اذا امكن مراجع او شرح اللي انطلق منه في كتابة البحث


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 مارس 2009)

amromiqdadi قال:


> al salam 3alaikom ana beddi tsa3dooni fe ejad hada el ketab
> Design of Machinery: An Introduction to the Synthesis and Analysis of Mechanisms and Machines 3rd edition


 http://books.google.ae/books?id=iep...=X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result#PPP19,M1


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 مارس 2009)

malche قال:


> السلامم عليكم انا طالب هندسه ميكانيكيه ارجو المساعده في العثور علي كب لتعليم البرامج التاليه
> vericut+swansoft CNC


 http://fileshunt.com/index.php?q=vericut++tutorial
http://www.emastercam.com/files/
http://www.pdfgeni.com/htm/20081006/vericut-pdf.html
http://download.swansc.com/PDF/FANUC_English.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 مارس 2009)

اشرف الزهور قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا مهندس سيارات في سنتي الثالثة واريد المساعدة منكم اخواني لو تكرمتم في بحث عن اجهزة نقل القدرة في السيارة من المحرك الى العجلات اذا امكن مراجع او شرح اللي انطلق منه في كتابة البحث


http://heshamnassar.eu.pn/Cars.htm
طلبك معقد جدا ولا اعتقد ان احدا سيبحث لك بدلا عنك
ولكن لو طلبت امور محدده سنجيبك
ويفضل ان تكتب بالانكليزيه
شكرا لك ​


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس كهرباء وتعرضت لعطل فى اجيكتور يعمل بالبخار 6 بار ويقوم هذا الاجيكتور نتيجه مرور البخار فيه بسرعه عاليه بتفريغ يصل الى صفر بار ,لاسطوانه بها محلول درجه حرارته 55 مئويه ,بغرض غليانه عند هذه الدرجه وبالتالى رفع تركيز المحلول ،ودور الاجيكتور ينحصر فى احداث فاكيوم حتى صفر بار وسحب البخار الناتج من غليان المحلول 
والسؤال هو 
عل توجد طلمبه تدار بمحرك كهربى لاحداث هذا الفاكيوم وسحب البخار فى نفس الوقت علما بان درجه الحراره المحيطه تصل الى 80 مئويه 
وكيف يمكننى حساب سعتها حيث ان البخار الطلوب سحبه عند صفر بار ينتج من غليان 400 لتر ماء فى الساعه
اعلم اننى قد طلبت منكم الكثير ولكنى اعلم انكم من اهل الكرم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالحميد24 (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
اريد صور عن الوصلات المعدنية الدائمة والمؤقتة 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.dido (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ......
اولا انا أشكر المهندس حامد وجميع الأخوة العاملين فى هذا المنتدى على هذا المجهود الهائل و الرائع فى توفير كل هذة المعلومات التى تفيد السائل والاخرين .....
عندى إستفسار بسيط 
انا فى الفرقة الرابعة ميكانيكا قوى والمشروع هو Heat pipe وأريد عازل حرارى لهذة الpipe .
ماهو العازل المناسب؟ ومن أين يمكن شراءة؟
مع العلم أن مائع التشغيل هو R12,R134a
انا من مصر
شكرا​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 مارس 2009)

م احمد رفعت قال:


> ياريت من عنده طلبى المساعدهولكم جزيل الشكر


http://mihd.net/a6mwl8
http://www.nicet.org/nicetmanuals/alarms.pdf
http://www.wbdg.org/ccb/DOD/UFGS/UFGS%2028%2031%2075.00%2010.pdf
http://www.utexas.edu/pmcs/staff/documents/FireAlarmDesign-Constr-Commiss.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 مارس 2009)

eng.dido قال:


> السلام عليكم ......
> اولا انا أشكر المهندس حامد وجميع الأخوة العاملين فى هذا المنتدى على هذا المجهود الهائل و الرائع فى توفير كل هذة المعلومات التى تفيد السائل والاخرين .....
> ​عندى إستفسار بسيط ​
> انا فى الفرقة الرابعة ميكانيكا قوى والمشروع هو Heat pipe وأريد عازل حرارى لهذة الpipe .​
> ...



اهلا بك ابن الكنانه
الموضوع تجاري بحت ويمكنك الانتقاء من ما متوفر في الاسواق
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/11/heat-pipe-selection.html
وهذا الكتاب يفيدك في الاختيار
http://www.globalspec.com/FeaturedProducts/Detail/Acrolab/Isobar_Heat_Pipe/31815/0?fromSpotlight=1
ومن هذا الموقع وتفرعاته ايضا
http://www.apricus.com/html/solar_collector_heat_pipe.htm​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 مارس 2009)

عبدالحميد24 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> اريد صور عن الوصلات المعدنية الدائمة والمؤقتة
> بارك الله فيكم


 لم افهم المقصود
ارجو الايضاح بالدقه​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 مارس 2009)

ابراهيم جاهين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس كهرباء وتعرضت لعطل فى اجيكتور يعمل بالبخار 6 بار ويقوم هذا الاجيكتور نتيجه مرور البخار فيه بسرعه عاليه بتفريغ يصل الى صفر بار ,لاسطوانه بها محلول درجه حرارته 55 مئويه ,بغرض غليانه عند هذه الدرجه وبالتالى رفع تركيز المحلول ،ودور الاجيكتور ينحصر فى احداث فاكيوم حتى صفر بار وسحب البخار الناتج من غليان المحلول
> والسؤال هو
> عل توجد طلمبه تدار بمحرك كهربى لاحداث هذا الفاكيوم وسحب البخار فى نفس الوقت علما بان درجه الحراره المحيطه تصل الى 80 مئويه
> ...


حياك الله يا اخ ابراهيم
انت تامر ولا تطلب اخي العزيز
اعتقد ان العلاج يكون باستخدام مضخه من نوع vacuum pump
اما تحديد السعه فيمكنك الرجوع الى الكتالوكات الخاصه بكل نوع والاختيار منه
واليك الاتي
http://www.pneumofore.com/products/vacuum-pumps/uv-series
http://www.pneumofore.com/products/vacuum-pumps/uvd-series
http://www.pneumofore.com/products/vacuum-pumps/uvl

http://www.px.nsls.bnl.gov/staff/people/nolan/nolan.html
شكرا لك​


----------



## m.reda (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته 
ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بتوضيح كيفية نقل الحركة الدائرية لموتور كهربي الي حركة ترددية(راسية) 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## lyaso (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب فى الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم إنتاج الميكانيكي وانا الأن بادى فى مشروعى وهو عبارة عن الة تقسيم "plateau diviseur" المتبت على ألة التفريز 
فاتمنى انكم تفيدوني كيف ابتدي فيه واذا في روابط تفيدني بأي لغة كانت.
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 مارس 2009)

m.reda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
> ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بتوضيح كيفية نقل الحركة الدائرية لموتور كهربي الي حركة ترددية(راسية)
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


 يتم هذا الامر عن طريق ميكانيكيه معينه مكونه من مجموعه من العتلات وفلاي ويل لا مركزي الدوران
ومن التطبيقات عليها الحركه التردديه للمقاشط . وعمل المحركات ذات الاحتراق الداخلي التي تولد الحركه التردديه الى دورانيه . والضواغط التردديه . وماكينات استخراج النفط . والمنشار الكهربائي
او باستخدام الكامات كالكام شفت في المحركات


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 مارس 2009)

lyaso قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب فى الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم إنتاج الميكانيكي وانا الأن بادى فى مشروعى وهو عبارة عن الة تقسيم "plateau diviseur" المتبت على ألة التفريز
> فاتمنى انكم تفيدوني كيف ابتدي فيه واذا في روابط تفيدني بأي لغة كانت.
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


من هذا الرابط اضغط على صوره
http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&q=plateau+diviseur&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور&gbv=2


----------



## م.عبدالرزاق محمد (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني جميعا.في البدء كان لي الشرف في الانتساب الى هذا المنتدى لغرض التعرف على مهندسين جدد ليصبحوا من زملائي واخواني. ارجو المساعده في الحصول على بحث مختصر عن مكائن الاحتراق الداخلي.و في النهايه لا يسعني الا ان اشكر هذا المنتدى على قبولي و شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## anass81 (13 مارس 2009)

احمد مكائن قال:


> شكرا اخ حامد الحمداوي على مجهودك وبارك الله بيك .... محتاج بحث في الادارة الهندسية وهو عبارة وجود مشكلة في شركة وطريقة الحلول فيها .. اذا تكدر تساعدني اكون شكر لك
> تحياتي



السلام عليكم أخي أحمد

من الافضل ان تضع هذا الطلب في الملتقى المخصص للادارة الهندسية وباذن الله سوف تجد من يساعدك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f13.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي أحمد
> 
> من الافضل ان تضع هذا الطلب في الملتقى المخصص للادارة الهندسية وباذن الله سوف تجد من يساعدك
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f13.html


 حياك الله اخي انس وشكرا لك من الاعماق على حسن التواجد والحضور المميز
اما الاخ السائل .. فاعتقد ان سؤاله لو وضعه في اي مكان بالعالم لم يحصل على الجواب
لان معنى السؤال في قلب الشاعر .... فلم يذكر صنف الشركه هي خدميه , انتاجيه او اي نوع
هذا اولا .... وثانيا ماهي المشكله هل هي اداريه , فنيه , مواد اوليه , تطوير . 
شكرا لك انس الغالي وشكرا للاخ احمد مكائن ..وتحياتي للجميع​


----------



## anass81 (13 مارس 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> حياك الله اخي انس وشكرا لك من الاعماق على حسن التواجد والحضور المميز
> اما الاخ السائل .. فاعتقد ان سؤاله لو وضعه في اي مكان بالعالم لم يحصل على الجواب
> لان معنى السؤال في قلب الشاعر .... فلم يذكر صنف الشركه هي خدميه , انتاجيه او اي نوع
> هذا اولا .... وثانيا ماهي المشكله هل هي اداريه , فنيه , مواد اوليه , تطوير .
> شكرا لك انس الغالي وشكرا للاخ احمد مكائن ..وتحياتي للجميع​



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم حامد , فعلا مجهود مميز وروح طيبة وعمل كبير تقوم به لوحدك , أسأل من الله عز و جل أن يتقبل منك ويجعله في صحيفة أعمالك

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## lyaso (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب فى الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم إنتاج ميكانيكي ارجو ان اجد من يساعدنى عندي بحث حول plateau diviseur في ألة تفريز 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng.dido (14 مارس 2009)

*الفريونات*

شكرا وبارك الله فيك
طلب اخر........
 خرائط الفريونات و أهمها R134a 

 جداول لخواص الفريونات من طغط ودرجة حرارة (غليان وتجمد)......إلخ

 ارجوك ...الجداول أهم .... 

​  أتمنى من الله أن يوفقك فى إيجاد المطلوب...
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​


----------



## A_ALM (14 مارس 2009)

*ارجو المساعد ضرورى*

محتاج حلول كتاب شابيرو فى الثرمو ديناميك (الديناميكا الحراريه)


----------



## محمدوصلاح (14 مارس 2009)

استفسار هام 
ارجو من حضراتكم ان تفيدونى بالخطوات التى يجب ان اتخذها اذا كنت اريد ان اصمم مجمع شمسى اعلى مصنع على مساحة 1000 متر مربع مع الحسابات التى يجب ان أخذ بها من مواسير وتركيب للمجمع وعدد الكوليكتر التى بأمكانى وضعها على السطح مع تفادى الاماكن المعتمه خلال النهار التى تمنعنى من وضع solar collector بها ( ملحوظه انا مازلت طالبا لذلك اسأل وارجو افادتى ولو بتصميم سابق لاى مشروع اخر )


----------



## علي النبهان (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيت اشكركم ع المواضيع الحلوه واللي بصراحه نستفيد منها وايد بصراحه احلي منتدى 
ومنها للاعلى يارب
اختكم...بنت الكويت


----------



## احمد ابوصلاح (14 مارس 2009)

مطلوب من بحث عن اثبات reduce stress by removing material


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج مساعدتكم فى ايجاد حلول مساتل كتاب 
fluid mechanics frank m. white 4th ed
ضرورى جدا


----------



## احمد بكري احمد (14 مارس 2009)

انا طالب في هندسة انتاج اريد الاستفسار عن الكورسات المفيدة لي بعد التخرج وما اهمية التقدير في العمل.ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي العسقلاني (15 مارس 2009)

*من لديه علم و كتب تتحدث عن موضوع الجنزير وميكانيكيتة .....*

اود ان يساعدني الاخوة الفضلاء للاستفاضة في موضوع الجنزير Tracks وكيفية اختيار الموتور المناسب لتحريكه بصورة سليمة وصحيحة وقوية وكيفية دمجه مع باقي المكونات .


----------



## Bajji (15 مارس 2009)

Bonjour
Je vous demande des proposition de calcul le Taux de chômage ainsi que m'aider par d'autre indicateurs de gestion de personnel et pourquoi pas d'autres indicateurs de gestion de la production et gestion de l'efficacité des equipement ou bien Machine.
Merci d'Avance


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 مارس 2009)

eng.dido قال:


> شكرا وبارك الله فيك​
> 
> طلب اخر........​
> 
> ...


 http://www.csgnetwork.com/r134apresstempconv.html
http://encyclopedia.airliquide.com/...D=11&CountryID=19&Formula=&GasID=141&UNNumber=


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 مارس 2009)

علي النبهان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حبيت اشكركم ع المواضيع الحلوه واللي بصراحه نستفيد منها وايد بصراحه احلي منتدى
> ومنها للاعلى يارب
> اختكم...بنت الكويت


 اختي العزيزه بنت الكويت الغاليه
شكرا لك على نبل المشاعر
وتقبلي تحياتي ومودتي​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 مارس 2009)

Bajji قال:


> Bonjour
> Je vous demande des proposition de calcul le Taux de chômage ainsi que m'aider par d'autre indicateurs de gestion de personnel et pourquoi pas d'autres indicateurs de gestion de la production et gestion de l'efficacité des equipement ou bien Machine.
> Merci d'Avance


 Bonjour ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن عرب .. يا اخ العرب​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 مارس 2009)

م/احمد عبد الحميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> محتاج مساعدتكم فى ايجاد حلول مساتل كتاب
> fluid mechanics frank m. white 4th ed
> ضرورى جدا


 http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=solutions+fluid+mechanics+frank+white


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 مارس 2009)

احمد ابوصلاح قال:


> مطلوب من بحث عن اثبات reduce stress by removing material


 reduce stress by removing material 
تاكد من طلبك او هل كتابتك دقيقه​


----------



## anass81 (15 مارس 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> Bonjour ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نحن عرب .. يا اخ العرب​



استاذ حامد , يبدو ان اخانا لا يملك كيبورد عربي , ولغته فرنسية , هذه الترجمة لما يريد بالانكليزي (بعرف انك ما شاء الله قوي بهذه اللغة)
Hello 
I ask you of a proposal for calculating the unemployment rate and help me by other indicators of personnel management and why not other indicators of production management and management effectiveness of the equipment or machine. 
Thank you in advance

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> استاذ حامد , يبدو ان اخانا لا يملك كيبورد عربي , ولغته فرنسية , هذه الترجمة لما يريد بالانكليزي (بعرف انك ما شاء الله قوي بهذه اللغة)
> hello
> i ask you of a proposal for calculating the unemployment rate and help me by other indicators of personnel management and why not other indicators of production management and management effectiveness of the equipment or machine.
> Thank you in advance​
> ...


شكرا اخي الحبيب الاستاذ انس
والله الاخ يمكن ما يعرف البطاله عندنا وصلت للحد الخطر ولحد الان ما نعرف العلاج
ولا الاسباب . كوننا لانمتلك المؤشرات والبيانات الصحيحه للتداخل الغير اعتيادي بين
المهنيه والسياسه والقطاع العام والخاص 
اما الحل فهو من مهام دراسة الاداء للوقت والعامل اي مؤشر ( عامل \ ساعه )
.. شكرا اخي انس العزيز.


----------



## شط الحزن (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
كيف الحال 
اخوي اريد الـ solutions manual 

لكتاب experimental methods for engineers 7th edition by J.P.Holman

على وجه السرعة و جزاك الله خيرا
و شكرا


----------



## غيداء سعيد (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
لدي استفسار اتمنى الاجابة عليه باسرع وقت ممكن
اولا ماهو تركيب الجهاز المستخدم في تحويل طاقة المشي الي طاقة كهربية؟؟ ومبدا عملة

ايضا من لديه معلومات عن البوليمرات الموصلة


----------



## A_ALM (15 مارس 2009)

*تكرار*

اخوانى الاعزاء اعيد طلبى مساعدتكم ان تدلونى على تحميل حلول كتاب شابيرو فى الديناميكا الحراريه

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 مارس 2009)

غيداء سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي استفسار اتمنى الاجابة عليه باسرع وقت ممكن
> اولا ماهو تركيب الجهاز المستخدم في تحويل طاقة المشي الي طاقة كهربية؟؟ ومبدا عملة
> 
> ايضا من لديه معلومات عن البوليمرات الموصلة








نشرت احد المجلات الامريكية خبر عن ابتكار جهاز جديد يقوم بتحويل طاقة المشي الى طاقة كهربائية .... اليكم الخبر

.........................................................................................

إبتكار جهاز فريد يحول طاقة المشي إلى كهرباء
تمكن علماء في جامعة بنسلفانيا الأمريكيةمن ابتكار جهاز خاص يحول الطاقة الميكانيكية المتولدة أثناء عملية المشي إلى كهرباء. 
وأوضح الباحثون في مجلة العلم المتخصصة أن هذا الجهاز الذي أطلق عليه اسم "حقيبة الحمل المعلق الظهري" يولد طاقة كهربائية تصل إلى حوالي 7.4 واط وهي كمية تكفي لتشغيل عدد من الأجهزة الإلكترونية المحمولة في آن واحد. 

وفسر العلماء الأمر بأن البطاريات تبقى ثقيلة الوزن على الرغم من فعاليتها لذا يحتاج الباحثون الميدانيون إلى حمل الكثير من البطاريات الاحتياطية لتشغيل أجهزتهم وهو ما يسبب الثقل وانعدام المساحة الفارغة. 

أما الجهاز الجديد فيساعد في توفير الطاقة فورا دون الحاجة إلى أوزان ثقيلة ولا دفع تكاليف إضافية. 

وأشار الباحثون إلى أن هذا الجهاز يعتمد على حقيبة أو علبة ذات إطار قاس تماما كتلك التي يستخدمها المسافرون والمتجولون في أي مكان ولكن بدلا من ارتباطها القوي بالإطاريتدلى الكيس الحامل للثقل من الإطار بواسطة زنبركات عمودية وهذه الحركة لمحتويات الحقيبة هي التي توفر الطاقة الميكانيكية الضرورية لتشغيل مولد صغير موضوع في ذلك الإطار. 

وكانت الجهود السابقة لحل المشكلات التي يواجهها الجنود في حمل أجهزتهم الثقيلة تمثلت في وضع أجهزة خاصة لتوليد الطاقة في كعوب أحذيتهم بحيث يتم إنتاج الطاقة عند ملامسة الكعب مع الأرض.
....................................................................................
...................................................................................

وهذه مقولة اخرة نشرت في احد المجلات الكندية

إعادة تعبئة بطارية المحمول عبر المشي



تكمن مشكلة كافة الأجهزة المحمولة، كالهاتف المحمول وقارئ "ام بي 3" والمساعد الشخصي الرقمي "بي دي اي"، في مدة عمل بطارية التغذية. في حال عدم وجود جهاز إعادة التعبئة أو مصدر التيار الكهربائي، يجد المستعمل نفسه معزولاً عن العالم. لكن فريق من الباحثين الأميركيين والكنديين ابتكر منظم شحن "دينامو" بيوني(أي نصف آلي) من شأنه حل هذه المشكلة بروح رياضية.

أطلق على الجهاز اسم (Biomechanical Energy Harvester) وهو عبارة عن وقاء للجوارب عند الركبة (Kneepad)، شديد التقدم، يسمح بتحويل الحركة الجسدية(الطاقة الميكانيكية)، لكل من يضع هذا الجهاز، الى طاقة كهربائية. ان القاعدة التقنية التي تخول هذا الجهاز جمع طاقة عمل عضلات الجسم شبيهة لتلك المستعملة في محركات السيارات الهجينة. ويتم خزن الطاقة الكهربائية، الناجمة من الطاقة الميكانيكية، في البطارية التي ستستعمل لاحقاً لتغذية الجهاز غير الموصل الى التيار الكهربائي.

يبلغ وزن الجهاز 1.5 كيلوغرام ويسمح بتوليد 13 واط تقريباً من الطاقة الكهربائية عبر القيام بنزهة قصيرة، مشياً على الأقدام. وهذه الطاقة كافية لإجراء مكالمة متوسطة الوقت من الهاتف المحمول. لإجراء مكالمة هاتفية تستمر نصف ساعة مثلاً، علينا وضع هذا الجهاز حول الركبة والمشي لمدة دقيقة واحدة! 

.............................................................................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4GBBgNC38U


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 مارس 2009)

a_alm قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء اعيد طلبى مساعدتكم ان تدلونى على تحميل حلول كتاب شابيرو فى الديناميكا الحراريه
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 ياحبذا لو كتبت باللغه الانكليزيه​


----------



## peace heart (16 مارس 2009)

اريد مشاريع تصنيع منفذة على الحاسب 
التصنيع باستخدام الحاسب cad cam
mastercam


----------



## الميكانيكي85 (16 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب هندسة انتاج أرجو مساعدتي بموضوع تصميم النواقل الهوائية أحتاج لمثال توضيحي إن أمكن أو خوارزمية التصميم*
* ولكم جزيل الشكر*

​


----------



## الميكانيكي85 (16 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب هندسة انتاج أرجو مساعدتي بموضوع تصميم النواقل الهوائية أحتاج لمثال توضيحي إن أمكن أو خوارزمية التصميم*
* ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## defo (16 مارس 2009)

اي شىء تعليمي ب automation studio


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 مارس 2009)

الميكانيكي85 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب هندسة انتاج أرجو مساعدتي بموضوع تصميم النواقل الهوائية أحتاج لمثال توضيحي إن أمكن أو خوارزمية التصميم*
> 
> *ولكم جزيل الشكر*​








http://131.156.85.98/~phys253s/Elab1.pdf
s: 

Air Slides
Air Slide Systems
Charging & Unloading of Silos 
Loading Plants
Airlift
Valves, Gates and Flaps
Rotary Air Locks Double 
http://www.mathias-anlagenbau.de/foerderer_e.html
http://www.decavibrator.com/docs/Deca_Air-Slide_System.pdf
http://www.3d*******central.com/ShowModels/MISUMIDATABASE/MPPT8/pdfMPPT8.pdf
http://www.niu.edu/~debrown/Spring2009/labs253/L1_8.09.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 مارس 2009)

defo قال:


> اي شىء تعليمي ب automation studio


 http://www.automationletter.com/uploads/media/MM-E00742.584.pdf
http://www.automationstudio.com/educ/brochures/Automation_Studio_Educ.pdf


----------



## بن علوي (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اول اشكرك كل من ساهم علي هذا الموضوع الاكثر من راااااااااااائع ......
با الامناسبه انا طالب ميكانيكا وهيد اخر سنه لي فيها ولي انا اطلب منكم المساعده با ايجاد موضوع او مشروع حول (Maintenance


----------



## بن علوي (17 مارس 2009)

)maintenance planning " او خطط الصيانه وشكرا 
مع فايق احترامي وتقديري


----------



## أحمد رأفت (17 مارس 2009)

ياريت كتب لتعليم Automation Studio


----------



## مهندس احمد قطب (17 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
انا عملت download لبرنامج solid work 2009 وبيقولى ان ال serial خطأ
برجاء ضرورى السيريال الصحيح
شكرا جدا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 مارس 2009)

بن علوي قال:


> )maintenance planning " او خطط الصيانه وشكرا
> مع فايق احترامي وتقديري


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=124735


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 مارس 2009)

مهندس احمد قطب قال:


> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
> انا عملت download لبرنامج solid work 2009 وبيقولى ان ال serial خطأ
> برجاء ضرورى السيريال الصحيح
> شكرا جدا


 http://www.ddlsite.com/solid-works-2008-crack-serial-keygen-rapidshare-download.html
http://www.filebuzz.com/findsoftware/Serial_number_solid_works_2009_for_free/1.html


----------



## رائف1 (18 مارس 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_شكرا جزيرا لكم علي اضافتي عندكم في الملتقيول ولي طلب عندكم اذا تكرمتم اخواني في الاداره_
_هذا طلبي اي صديق من غزه الصمود عندهم الكهرباء منقطعه فاذا تفضلتم ان طلبي هو محول كهربائي_
_صغير حتي ولو كان يضئ لمبه صغيره طريقة شرحه وبالصورهحتي اتمكن ات انقله له وارجو ان تكون اي _
_غرض له تكون موجوده عندهم لانه الحصار الخانق لايوجد الكثير من المعدات وتكون رخيصة الثمن وهذا _
_رجائي من اخواني في الاداره او اي احد يقراء هذه الرسالهولكم مني الشكر الجزير اخوكم العضو الجديد في الملتقي_


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 مارس 2009)

عقرب قال:


> ياريت كتب لتعليم Automation Studio


 http://tii.developerconference.ext.ti.com/post-conf/downloads/ccs_basics_and_simuation-tutorial.pdf
http://www.tekniikka.oamk.fi/~penttihu/hydraulijarjestelmat/automationstudio/asquick.pdf
http://www.automationstudio.com/educ/brochures/Automation_Studio_Educ.pdf
http://www.totalautomationny.com/AS Training/TM210_AS_Basics.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 مارس 2009)

شط الحزن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف الحال
> اخوي اريد الـ solutions manual
> 
> ...


 see this site
http://www.mydigitaldispatch.com/free/index2.php


----------



## le prince (18 مارس 2009)

اريد برنامج solide edge


----------



## احمد حجازى (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة فى شرح وافى لتصميم الممرات المائية والتى تتغذى من نافورة كبير وحساب السعة التخزينية للخزان المطلوب


----------



## أحمد رأفت (20 مارس 2009)

اريد كتب عن تصميم صناديف تروس الماكينات


----------



## أنيس باشا (20 مارس 2009)

​*سادتي الكرام *​*انا مهندس*​*إلكترونيك و الإتصالات تخصص أوتومتك*​*في سنتي الاخيرة*​*أنا في صدد إنجاز مشروع ختم التعليم*​*مضوعه تحكم في مركز تصريف المياه المستعملة عبر*​*automate siemens (step7 200-CPU226)*​*أرجو منكم المسعدتي على إجاد برنامج يساعد في وضع مخطط توضيحي للمحطة*​*أو أي معلومات أخرى يمكن أن تساعدني في هذا المشروع*​*لقد إطلعت على *​*تصميم شبكة صرف صحي خطوة بخطوة وبالتفصيل - Sewer Design *​* ووجدت كثيرا من المعلومات المفيدة*​*أرجو المعذرة للغتي العربية*​*ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا و شكرا*


----------



## ا ل م هـ ن د س (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اريد فكرة مشروع في الهندسة الميكانيكية (سيارات) وطريقة العمل وتكلفة المشروع والمدة للمشروع

وشكراً


----------



## ا ل م هـ ن د س (20 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتو احتاج المشروع ضروري الليلة لتسليمه غداً


----------



## عامر التكريتي (21 مارس 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في اعطائي معادلة بسيطة وسريعة لحساب التبريد للقاعات الدراسية


----------



## سلطان الحق (21 مارس 2009)

*الدراجة الهوائية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة يا سادة 
كنا في فترة من الزمن نبحث عن مشروع تخرج فساقنا العقل إلى فكرة تصميم الدراجة الهوائية ولكن وقنا في مشكلة تحديد الزوايا فلم نستطيع الزوايا الفريم


----------



## زيد جبار (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم : انا محتاج معلومات عن الحمايات لاجهزه التكييف (protection). مع التقدير


----------



## didox (21 مارس 2009)

hiii ana badres mechanical engineer .. second year we matlob meny a3mal design lal bearing puller 3ayz a3raf eah 2l forces & stress analysis 2ly hat2sar 3aleha we shokran


----------



## ahmed23890 (21 مارس 2009)

لو سمحت لو حد يعرف يساعدنى انا عايز تصميم ورشة ميكانيكية


----------



## أحمد رأفت (21 مارس 2009)

ياريت كتاب
Principles of Operations Management
Heizer • Render


----------



## أحمد رأفت (21 مارس 2009)

نفسى فى محاضرات( CAD)
Computer Aided Design


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 مارس 2009)

عقرب قال:


> اريد كتب عن تصميم صناديف تروس الماكينات












http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT-MADRAS/Machine_Design_II/pdf/2_18.pdf
http://www.delphielite.com/modules/gallery/pictures/Documents/2004 Gearbox Design.pdf
http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/12/18/41/PDF/1999RIGAUD_EffectsGearboxDesignParameters.pdf
http://www.nrel.gov/wind/pdfs/41548.pdf
​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 مارس 2009)

didox قال:


> hiii ana badres mechanical engineer .. second year we matlob meny a3mal design lal bearing puller 3ayz a3raf eah 2l forces & stress analysis 2ly hat2sar 3aleha we shokran


complete your"s request in english please​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 مارس 2009)

le prince قال:


> اريد برنامج solide edge


 http://www.sycode.com/installers/3dm_import_se.exe
http://www.10001downloads.com/s/solide-edge.html
http://www.topshareware.com/solide-edge-v19/downloads/1.htm​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 مارس 2009)

عامر التكريتي قال:


> ارجو مساعدتي في اعطائي معادلة بسيطة وسريعة لحساب التبريد للقاعات الدراسية


http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=25037&d=1195501152

HVAC Controls: Operation and Maintenance
Guy W., Jr. Gupton
Pages: 339 | PDF | Dekker; 3 Sub (November 2002) | ISBN 0824709225 | 2 mb​ 




الرابط
http://ifile.it/70epdis/0881733946.zip​ 
الكتاب الثاني
HVAC Inspection Notes: Up to Code
McGraw-Hill Professional | 2005-03-31 | ISBN: 0071448896 | 224 pages | PDF | 3,3 MB


 
الروابط
http://www.megashare.com/602976
او
http://uploading.com/files/PRPS4ME8/HVACInsNot.rar.html
او
http://ifile.it/rku5los​ 
الكتاب الثالث
HVAC Equations, Data, and Rules of Thumb, 2nd Ed. 2007
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional | Pages: 790 | 2007-09-26| ISBN 0071482423 | PDF | 14 MB




الروابط
http://www.megashare.com/603196
او
http://ifile.it/vsph7bi​


----------



## didox (22 مارس 2009)

i want to know how can i determine the force and stress analysis which affecting on bearing puller & what are the steps should i follow to design bearing puller....thanx




​


----------



## naglaa mostafa (22 مارس 2009)

هل يستطيع احد مساعدتى انا خريجه جديده اريد برنامج 
autocad2004


----------



## naglaa mostafa (22 مارس 2009)

انا محتاجه بشده برنامج hap لحساب الاحمال الحراريه لمساعدتى فى مشروعى تكييف شركه ادويه ارجو المساعده


----------



## ا ل م هـ ن د س (22 مارس 2009)

موجود عندي سي دي اوتوكاد 2004 لكن لا اعرف كيف انزله على المنتدى


----------



## معتز المهندس (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالب في قسم الميكانيك واحتاج الى حلول لمادة الheat transfer ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 مارس 2009)

naglaa mostafa قال:


> هل يستطيع احد مساعدتى انا خريجه جديده اريد برنامج
> autocad2004


http://www.brothersoft.com/d.php?so...rsoft.com/graphics_design/cad/AutoCAD2004.zip
http://www.brothersoft.com/d.php?so...rsoft.com/graphics_design/cad/AutoCAD2004.zip


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 مارس 2009)

معتز المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب في قسم الميكانيك واحتاج الى حلول لمادة الheat transfer ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


 
http://rapidshare.com/files/3846606/Fundamentals_of_Heat_and_Mass_Transfer_Solution_Manual.rar


----------



## Ahmeditch (23 مارس 2009)

السلامه عليكم 

يا جماعه عندى برج 18 دور
عايز اعرف ايه سرعه المصعد المناسبه

شكراا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 مارس 2009)

naglaa mostafa قال:


> انا محتاجه بشده برنامج hap لحساب الاحمال الحراريه لمساعدتى فى مشروعى تكييف شركه ادويه ارجو المساعده


program
http://www.docs.hvacpartners.com/idc/groups/public/documents/software/e20p-hap441.exe
learning it
http://www.4shared.com/file/53608023/90206e46/___HAP_420.html?dirPwdVerified=3d2f443f


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 مارس 2009)

Ahmeditch قال:


> السلامه عليكم
> 
> يا جماعه عندى برج 18 دور
> عايز اعرف ايه سرعه المصعد المناسبه
> ...


 http://el-ahlia.ps/Prob.htm


----------



## م.روزه (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر جهودكم الرائعة في سبيل تطوير قدرات المهندسسن العرب من خلال هالمشروع الرائع
طلبي هو اي معلومات تتعلق بالمضخات بكافة انواعها 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## klim40 (23 مارس 2009)

*كيفية حساب واختيار pump اللي يوصل مياه من مسافة 2 كلم بفوة 7 بار*

السلام عليكم 

الى الاخوة المهندسين هل يمكنكم ان تفيدوني في كيفية حساب واختيار pipe and pump اللي يوصل مياه من مسافة 2 كلم بقوة 7 بار , للعلم المياه مصدرها ساكن بئر ويوجد انحئئات على طول المسافة , ارجوا الافادة .


----------



## حسن حنيف (23 مارس 2009)

فى خط المجارى يكون الميل هو الفرق بين اول نقطة واخر نقطة على المسافة
السؤال ما هو الحد الاقصى والحد الادنى للقطر مثلا 200 او300 وهل توجد
معادلة لذلك 
ارجو الاجابة للاهمية ولكم الشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر
اما هنا او على العنوان 
hasan _hnaif @yahoo.com


----------



## حسن حنيف (23 مارس 2009)

:77:يا جماعة من لحظة شاركت بسؤال ولم اراة اختفى 
السؤال ما هو الحد الاقص والادنى للميل فى المجارى قطر 200 و300 ملم مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المعروف ان الفرق بين اول نقطة واخر نقطة على المسافة=اميل
وهل يوجد معادلة لمعرفة الحد الاقصى والادنى للميل بالنسبة لقطر الانبوب
ولكم الشكر ثانية


----------



## احمد سفينة (24 مارس 2009)

اريد تصميم وحدة هيدروليك تقوم بدفع حمل 150 طن


----------



## زيد جبار (24 مارس 2009)

اكرر طلبي..
*السلام عليكم : انا محتاج معلومات عن الحمايات لاجهزه التكييف (protection). مع التقدير*​....


----------



## hbb (25 مارس 2009)

اذى ممكن اي شي عن الكاد كام ..

مبادء شروحات .

و حبذى بلعربي


----------



## anass81 (25 مارس 2009)

hbb قال:


> اذى ممكن اي شي عن الكاد كام ..
> 
> مبادء شروحات .
> 
> و حبذى بلعربي



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان يلبي هذا طلبك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1012993


----------



## فوكس لورد (25 مارس 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء اى معلومات عن القطع او التشغيل الغير تقليدى للمعادن واى معلومات او ابحاث عن القطع بالليزر او القطع بالموجات الفوق صوتية للمعادن وشكرا لمن يتولى امرى فى هذا التقرير .


----------



## عاشق ولكن (25 مارس 2009)

*
مرحبا يا اصدقاء 

انا طالب هندسه ميكانيك ، سنه 4 
عنا ماده اسمها تصميم 1 و 2

هلأ في تصميم 2 : طلب منا الدكتور مشاريع مصغره 
يعني 

تكون دراسه لمشكله ومعالجتها 
وهاد المشكله من المفضل انها تكون مشكله ديزاين 

بيلات او بيمات او اي شي متل هيك 
يعني مشكله تصميم شكل البرغي في آلة كذا ... مثلا ً 

وانا محتار كتير ومش عارف شو اعمل 

وما في وقت كتير 
اليوم الاربعاء ولازم الاتنين اكون عم بعمل برزنتيشن عن المشكله 

وانا طمعت بكرم عقولكم 
ياريت تساعدوني

؟!؟*


----------



## ود الشمال (26 مارس 2009)

*للمرة المليون و مافي حد بدو يساعدني*

للمرة المليون اريد المساعدة في بحثي عن مشاكل مصانع الزيوت (زيوت الطعام)سواء كانت في العصارات اومشاكل إدارية و اي معلومة عن صناعة الزيوت وإمكانية إيجاد حلول لهزه المشاكل التي تسبب تدني الانتاجية


----------



## anass81 (26 مارس 2009)

ود الشمال قال:


> للمرة المليون اريد المساعدة في بحثي عن مشاكل مصانع الزيوت (زيوت الطعام)سواء كانت في العصارات اومشاكل إدارية و اي معلومة عن صناعة الزيوت وإمكانية إيجاد حلول لهزه المشاكل التي تسبب تدني الانتاجية



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم ,هذا ما وجدته لك:

http://www.almadapaper.net/paper.php?source=akbar&mlf=interpage&sid=30255

http://syriasteps.com/index.php?d=132&id=2015

http://www.alsahafa.info/index.php?type=3&id=2147496886


----------



## السامرائية (26 مارس 2009)

كيف حالك اخي العزيز ،،الله يجزيك خير ويجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .
عندي سؤال واتمنى اجابتك علية لان مطلوب من عندي تقرير عليه وهو:
سيارة تمشي على شارع مائل وهذا الشارع له معامل احتكال معين m( نفرضة)، وله نصف قطر الدورانr (نفرضه)وللسيارة سرعة قصوى،وتوجد مسافة بين العجلات الخلفية للسيارة ( نفرضها) ويوجد مركز لثقل الجسم خلاصة السؤال :
1_ كيف لنا معرفة السرعة التي يحدث بها الانزلاق ( تفقد السيارة سيطرتها)؟؟؟؟؟؟
2_ما هي علاقة تأثير مركز ثقل الجسم مع سرعة الدوران ومع السرعة ومع الاحتكاك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دمت في حفظ الرحمن وتوفيقه....


----------



## الشام للعمران (26 مارس 2009)

اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي مشكلة وهي على النحو التالي بعد اسبوع يجب تسليم مشروع عمارة على المفتاح ولدي مشكلة متعلقه بالمصاعد حيث انه عند اختبار المصاعد للحمولة الواجب للمصعد رفعها فقمت بوضع أوزان تعادل وزن الاشخاص وهي 650 كيلو واالذي حدث ان المصعد لم يتمكن من رفع هذه الحمولة واضطررت لتخفيف هذه الحمولة الى 450 كيلو ولكن المشكلة ان هذا المصعد مصصمم لرفع 650 وتم احضار الفني لحل المشكلة فقام بوضع اوزان ( كتل ) من الطرف الثاني وكان القصد معادلة الاوزان بين الحمولة المرفوعة بالمصعد وكتل التوازن وبما أنه ليس من اختصاصي فنيا ..... لآنني مهندس مدني وسؤالي لأهل الميكانيك هل هذا منطقي وهل يؤثر على ماكينة المصعد وما هي المشكلة وكيف الحل علما ان المصعد موجود اصلا وحاولت الحصول على معلومات عن نوع الماكينة الموجودة 
أرجو المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد مدحت محمود (26 مارس 2009)

*سؤال بالتكامل*





ارجوا ان يكون الجواب مفصلا . اي خطوة بخطوة مع الناتج النهائي لكلا التكاملين


----------



## زيد جبار (26 مارس 2009)

*
اكرر طلبي..
السلام عليكم : انا محتاج معلومات عن الحمايات لاجهزه التكييف (protection). مع التقدير. ارجو الرد يا اخي .............مع التقدير​​*


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 مارس 2009)

مشكورييييييييييييييييننننننن


----------



## محمد مدحت محمود (27 مارس 2009)

ارجوا الرد على سؤالي اعلاه و حله فاني محتاج الى الحل جدا


----------



## هانى حسبو (27 مارس 2009)

اشكر الجميع 
انا مهندس ميكانيكى أود التعرف على كيفية صيانة محطات الاسفلت


----------



## هانى حسبو (27 مارس 2009)

ارجو الرد على طلبى ولكم وافر الشكر


----------



## قلب الذئب (27 مارس 2009)

اتمنى انكم تعطوني حلول لكتاب thermodynamics النسخة السادسة


----------



## anass81 (27 مارس 2009)

السامرائية قال:


> كيف حالك اخي العزيز ،،الله يجزيك خير ويجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .
> عندي سؤال واتمنى اجابتك علية لان مطلوب من عندي تقرير عليه وهو:
> سيارة تمشي على شارع مائل وهذا الشارع له معامل احتكال معين m( نفرضة)، وله نصف قطر الدورانr (نفرضه)وللسيارة سرعة قصوى،وتوجد مسافة بين العجلات الخلفية للسيارة ( نفرضها) ويوجد مركز لثقل الجسم خلاصة السؤال :
> 1_ كيف لنا معرفة السرعة التي يحدث بها الانزلاق ( تفقد السيارة سيطرتها)؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان يكون في هذا الرابط فائدة لك

http://vb.arabsgate.com/showthread.php?t=476116


----------



## faris (27 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتم اى حد يجبلى برنامج auto basics لهندسة ميكانيكا السيارات ... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## روزاما المراغى (27 مارس 2009)

ياناس اريد كناب عن تصميم الميكانيكى للمصاعد
اغيثونـــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## ود الشمال (27 مارس 2009)

إعطيك ألف عافية بس انا بدي معلومات اكتر شوية و من مصادر معتمدة


----------



## السامرائية (28 مارس 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## السامرائية (28 مارس 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## جعفرون (28 مارس 2009)

*Autodesk Mechanical Desktop 2006*

السلام عليكم 


اريد شرح باللغة العربية لبرنامج Autodesk Mechanical Desktop 2006 

مع فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (28 مارس 2009)

أسأل عن أماكن دورات vibration and alignment


----------



## peace heart (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احتاج لمعرفة رموز العلمية للمعادن المستخدمة في برامج المحاكأة وغيره مثلا لبعض الرموز(100cr6 - c45)


----------



## anass81 (28 مارس 2009)

جعفرون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> اريد شرح باللغة العربية لبرنامج Autodesk Mechanical Desktop 2006
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا ما وجدته لك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25145


----------



## nailalasde (28 مارس 2009)

*طلب كتاب*

ارجو المساعده في ايجاد كتاب لمقاومة المواد يختص ب( الاجهاد واجهاد القص والعزم وعزم القص والالتواءوالانحناء ) باللغة العربية ولكم جزيل الشكر وكتاب mechanics of materials للكاتب E .J .HEARN 
باللغة العربية او حلوله


----------



## nailalasde (28 مارس 2009)

اللهم وفق القائمين على المنتدى لما هو صلاح لامة محمد (صل الله عليه وسلم)


----------



## anass81 (28 مارس 2009)

nailalasde قال:


> ارجو المساعده في ايجاد كتاب لمقاومة المواد يختص ب( الاجهاد واجهاد القص والعزم وعزم القص والالتواءوالانحناء ) باللغة العربية ولكم جزيل الشكر وكتاب mechanics of materials للكاتب E .J .HEARN
> باللغة العربية او حلوله



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان يلبي هذا طلبك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/84713915/2220f574/mokawama.html

وهذين كتابين باللغة الانكليزية ل mechanics of materials

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/87910663/960955b8/Mechanics_of_materials_5th_hibbler.html

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/87909621/5c0397aa/Fundemental_Strength_of_materials.html


----------



## faris (28 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتم اى حد يجبلى برنامج auto basics لهندسة ميكانيكا السيارات ... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 مارس 2009)

الشام للعمران قال:


> اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لدي مشكلة وهي على النحو التالي بعد اسبوع يجب تسليم مشروع عمارة على المفتاح ولدي مشكلة متعلقه بالمصاعد حيث انه عند اختبار المصاعد للحمولة الواجب للمصعد رفعها فقمت بوضع أوزان تعادل وزن الاشخاص وهي 650 كيلو واالذي حدث ان المصعد لم يتمكن من رفع هذه الحمولة واضطررت لتخفيف هذه الحمولة الى 450 كيلو ولكن المشكلة ان هذا المصعد مصصمم لرفع 650 وتم احضار الفني لحل المشكلة فقام بوضع اوزان ( كتل ) من الطرف الثاني وكان القصد معادلة الاوزان بين الحمولة المرفوعة بالمصعد وكتل التوازن وبما أنه ليس من اختصاصي فنيا ..... لآنني مهندس مدني وسؤالي لأهل الميكانيك هل هذا منطقي وهل يؤثر على ماكينة المصعد وما هي المشكلة وكيف الحل علما ان المصعد موجود اصلا وحاولت الحصول على معلومات عن نوع الماكينة الموجودة
> أرجو المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


في التصاميم الميكانيكيه عادتا ما يوضع المصمم مجال للامان وهو بالزيادة دائما اي اذا كان المصعد مصمم 650 كغم فلربما هو يمكن ان يرفع 750 مثلا .
تصرف الفني صحيح اذا كان المصعد مصمم للوزن الذي ذكرت فعلا .
ولا توجد اي اشكاليه بالامر .اضف الى ذلك فالمطلوب منك ومن المجهز .. ان تطلب كافة الوثائق الفنيه الخاصه بالمصعد وتقارن ما موجود فعلا وهو الفيصل بالامر . شكرا لك وتقبل تحياتي .​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 مارس 2009)

السامرائية قال:


> كيف حالك اخي العزيز ،،الله يجزيك خير ويجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .
> عندي سؤال واتمنى اجابتك علية لان مطلوب من عندي تقرير عليه وهو:
> سيارة تمشي على شارع مائل وهذا الشارع له معامل احتكال معين m( نفرضة)، وله نصف قطر الدورانr (نفرضه)وللسيارة سرعة قصوى،وتوجد مسافة بين العجلات الخلفية للسيارة ( نفرضها) ويوجد مركز لثقل الجسم خلاصة السؤال :
> 1_ كيف لنا معرفة السرعة التي يحدث بها الانزلاق ( تفقد السيارة سيطرتها)؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


اهلا بالسامرائيه الغاليه
1- معرفة السرعه من خلال معرفة العزم الجايروسكوبي الذي تتولد من خلاله قوه للطرد المركزي الذي سيبعد السياره عن مسارها الى خارج الدائره . وهذا من خلال ما تعرفين من معادلات بهذا الخصوص
2- ميل الشارع اساسا وضع لمعالجة موقع مركز الثقل للعربات الماره من خلاله اولا ولتحليل معامل الاحتكاك الى مركبتين تحلل بمقدار زاوية الميل ايضا لتفادي الانزلاق بالاتجاه العمودي على مماس الدائره .... شكرا لك ومعذرة لعدم تمكني من استذكار المعادلا الرياضيه ولكن المبدا هو هذا
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/زخم_زاوي
وهنا لابد من تقديم اسمى ايات المحبه والاحترام للاخ انس العزيز لمشاركته معنا واغناءنا بمعين فكره الوهاج​


----------



## anass81 (29 مارس 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> في التصاميم الميكانيكيه عادتا ما يوضع المصمم مجال للامان وهو بالزيادة دائما اي اذا كان المصعد مصمم 650 كغم فلربما هو يمكن ان يرفع 750 مثلا .
> تصرف الفني صحيح اذا كان المصعد مصمم للوزن الذي ذكرت فعلا .
> ولا توجد اي اشكاليه بالامر .اضف الى ذلك فالمطلوب منك ومن المجهز .. ان تطلب كافة الوثائق الفنيه الخاصه بالمصعد وتقارن ما موجود فعلا وهو الفيصل بالامر . شكرا لك وتقبل تحياتي .​



حمدا لله على سلامتك اخي حامد , صراحة افتقدنا جهودك في الايام الماضية , بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وحبا لافادة الاخرين


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> حمدا لله على سلامتك اخي حامد , صراحة افتقدنا جهودك في الايام الماضية , بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وحبا لافادة الاخرين


الاخ العزيز انس
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بموفور الصحة والسلامه
شكرا لك والف شكر اخي الغالي
انا متواجد ولكن اسئلة الاخوان وكونهم طلبه ليس بالضروره اجابتها كونها من صلب مهمامهم فمثلا من يطلب مشروع او بحث ممكن مساعدته بتقديم معلومه او مصدر وليس بحث متكامل . اما من يطلب تكامل معادله سهله جدا وتخضع فقط لتطبيق قانون لا يتعدى العلاقه المثليه بين الجيب والجيب تمام
فمثل هذه الامور لا نجيب عليها لذلك لم تراني متواجد .. شكرا لك مرة اخرى ​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 مارس 2009)

peace heart قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احتاج لمعرفة رموز العلمية للمعادن المستخدمة في برامج المحاكأة وغيره مثلا لبعض الرموز(100cr6 - c45)


 http://www.kaker.com/std/ctt/html/1545.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 مارس 2009)

زيد جبار قال:


> اكرر طلبي..
> *السلام عليكم : انا محتاج معلومات عن الحمايات لاجهزه التكييف (protection). مع التقدير*​....


http://www.claremore.net/~yates/
والله يا اخي لم يكن طلبك واضحا كون الحمايه كلمه مطلقه تعني عدة اشياء لا نفهم مالذي تقصده
شكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 مارس 2009)

faris قال:


> لو سمحتم اى حد يجبلى برنامج auto basics لهندسة ميكانيكا السيارات ... ولكم جزيل الشكر


 http://www.searchevolution.com/ebooks/autocare.exe


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 مارس 2009)

nailalasde قال:


> اللهم وفق القائمين على المنتدى لما هو صلاح لامة محمد (صل الله عليه وسلم)


 شكرا لنبل المشاعر
وبارك الله لكم هذا الخلق الرفيع​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 مارس 2009)

السامرائية قال:


> "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
> وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


الاخت الكريمه السامرائيه
من النادر هنا ان تسمع كلمة شكر او ثناء رغم اننا لم نكن بحاجة لها
ولكنها عندما تاتي فلها فعلها الانساني ووقعها على النفس فما ارقك اختي الغاليه
وما اكرمك وما انبل منبعك .شكرا لك بهذا الدعاء الذي يدخل القلب ....​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 مارس 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> مشكورييييييييييييييييننننننن


 شكرا لك اخي العزيز
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## شكشكة (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم مشروع تخرجي في مجال التهوية ارجو المساعدة باعطائي مراجع عن كيفية حساب قدرة الموتور وحجم المروحة وكم سرعتها.............الخ


----------



## faris (29 مارس 2009)

مفيش حاجه بتطلعلى لما بظغط على الرابط اللى محطوط .. ومكتوب auto care .. انا عاوز auto basics ولكم جزيل الشكرررررررررر


----------



## فنان 1 (29 مارس 2009)

*دراسة في بريطانيا*

ارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على عروض دراسة في بريطانيا في مجال هندسة ميكانيكا الانتاج لمدة سنة واحدة للحصول على الماجستير ونصيحتي باي جامعة ألتحق وما هي متطلباتها وللعلم انا مرشح لدورة متقدمة لمدة سنة ان شاء الله فهل يوجد جامعات تقدر ان تغير البرنامج عند الوصول هناك او بالتنسيق بالمراسلات بدون علم الشركة التي اشتغل بها .:1:


----------



## futur engineer (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا بحاجة لكتب عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي بالعربي والانجليزي يا ريت تساعدزني باقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## starogx (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا على ماتقدمون من خير صنيع وهو كل داخل في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :من إستطاع أن ينفع أخاه فليفعل

طلبي أٍجو أن يكون ليس بالثقيل عليكم وهو كتب أو دراسة تبين لنا فيها لنا عمل pile à combustible automobile turbo compresseur 
وحبذا لو كانت رسالة مجستير أو دراسة بينية مدققة لهذا النطام الجديد وشكرا ..............................وفقكم اللهلما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## سعود الخالد (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أريد أي كتاب أو بحث 
عن (Electrochemical machining (ECM 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 مارس 2009)

سعود الخالد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أريد أي كتاب أو بحث
> عن (Electrochemical machining (ECM
> ...


http://www.home-machine-shop.com/Down-Load/Electrochemical_Machining.pdf
http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/Webcourse-*******s/IIT Kharagpur/Manuf Proc II/pdf/LM-38.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 مارس 2009)

starogx قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا على ماتقدمون من خير صنيع وهو كل داخل في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :من إستطاع أن ينفع أخاه فليفعل
> 
> طلبي أٍجو أن يكون ليس بالثقيل عليكم وهو كتب أو دراسة تبين لنا فيها لنا عمل pile à combustible automobile turbo compresseur
> وحبذا لو كانت رسالة مجستير أو دراسة بينية مدققة لهذا النطام الجديد وشكرا ..............................وفقكم اللهلما يحبه ويرضاه


 see catalogue and video from this site
http://www.directindustry.fr/fabricant-industriel/turbocompresseur-76936.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 مارس 2009)

futur engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا بحاجة لكتب عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي بالعربي والانجليزي يا ريت تساعدزني باقرب وقت ممكن


 تمت الاجابه في صفحات سابقه يرجى البحث رجاء​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 مارس 2009)

شكشكة قال:


> السلام عليكم مشروع تخرجي في مجال التهوية ارجو المساعدة باعطائي مراجع عن كيفية حساب قدرة الموتور وحجم المروحة وكم سرعتها.............الخ


 
http://www-03.ibm.com/procurement/p...h+-+15+ways+to+improve+cooling+efficiency.pdf
http://episteme.arstechnica.com/6/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=50009562&f=77909585&m=6160914243
http://www.google.ae/search?as_q=ex...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## السامرائية (30 مارس 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> اهلا بالسامرائيه الغاليه
> 1- معرفة السرعه من خلال معرفة العزم الجايروسكوبي الذي تتولد من خلاله قوه للطرد المركزي الذي سيبعد السياره عن مسارها الى خارج الدائره . وهذا من خلال ما تعرفين من معادلات بهذا الخصوص
> 2- ميل الشارع اساسا وضع لمعالجة موقع مركز الثقل للعربات الماره من خلاله اولا ولتحليل معامل الاحتكاك الى مركبتين تحلل بمقدار زاوية الميل ايضا لتفادي الانزلاق بالاتجاه العمودي على مماس الدائره .... شكرا لك ومعذرة لعدم تمكني من استذكار المعادلا الرياضيه ولكن المبدا هو هذا
> http://www.marefa.org/index.php/زخم_زاوي
> وهنا لابد من تقديم اسمى ايات المحبه والاحترام للاخ انس العزيز لمشاركته معنا واغناءنا بمعين فكره الوهاج​



جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الغالي ومشكووووووور وما عليك قصور
بالنسبة للشكر !!! هذا اقل شي نقدر نقدمه لاخوانه
بصراحة انا بحثت لدرجة الملل بسبب عدم استيفاء المطلوب من السؤال حسب قول الدكتور في الجامعة
اكرر شكري لك ولاخي العزيز انس ربي يوفقكم ويحفظك ويحقق مبتغاكم ويعينكم دوم على فعل الخير
دمتم بود
​


----------



## faris (30 مارس 2009)

انا عاوز auto basics ولكم جزيل الشكرررررررررر


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (31 مارس 2009)

سؤال 

ما هي الفائدة من معرفة نسبة الانظغاط؟ 

وكيف احسب كل حجم للاسطوانة والجامبر؟


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 مارس 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> سؤال
> ما هي الفائدة من معرفة نسبة الانظغاط؟
> وكيف احسب كل حجم للاسطوانة والجامبر؟


 
 فائدة معرفة نسبة الانضغاط . او القابليه الانضغاطيه لمعرفة الحجم الفعلي
وهو الحجم الكلي مطروح منه هذه النسبه او الكميه ..
اما كيفية الاحتساب فلا اعرف ما هو المقصود ولمن ( اي اسطوانه هل لمحرك احتراق ام لضاغط )
والجامبر لا اعرف ماهو . فمعذرتا اخي العزيز . لو كان سؤالك بالانكليزيه لفهمنا ما تريد .​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 مارس 2009)

futur engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا بحاجة لكتب عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي بالعربي والانجليزي يا ريت تساعدزني باقرب وقت ممكن


 http://auto.howstuffworks.com/engine2.htm


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 مارس 2009)

faris قال:


> انا عاوز auto basics ولكم جزيل الشكرررررررررر


 dear faris: according to my informations the auto basic is a list of spare parts or other data , but not a software or program . thank you​


----------



## Mr_Mentor (31 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة!!!!
لدية مشكلة وهيه أنه أنا أدرس الهندسة المدنية!!!
بس يوجد عليه متطلب أسمه "ميكانيك موائع"...
ومن بين المراجع Civil Engineering hydraulic
وأيضا الهيدروليكا ومبادئ ميكانيكا الموائع للدكتور الأنصاري
بس عندي مشكلة بالتحويلات بين الوحدات...
يعني من النظام العالمي إلى النظام البريطاني وإلى النظام الفرنسي....
ولأن الدكتور يطلب منا التحويل بي هؤلاء الانظمة فأنا لا أعرف...
أرجو منك الافادة
وإعاطئي بعض الكتب المفيدة والمراجع التي تساعدني على فهم كيفية التحويلات


----------



## محمد صوالحه (31 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا خواااااااااان ساااااااعدوني بدي حلول كتاب
Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design 8 edition SI Units
تصميم الات (1-2)
لأني كل ما أنزل حلول بتطلع مش SI Units 
أرجوووكم ساعدوني علي امتحان ضرووري
وراسلوني على ايميلي
[email protected]
ياااااااااااا رب ما تفشلوووووووني*


----------



## علي جبار2 (31 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
انا مهندس اعمل في شركة صناعية وباختصاص فحص الاهتزازات للمكائن الدوارة ارجو ممن لديه معلومة مساعدتي فيها في الجانب العملي او ممن لديه تجارب عملية او كتب عن ال vibration ارجوكم مساعدتي ولكم الشكر الجزيل
واشكر العاملين في المنتدى على اتاحة الفرصة لنا لعرض مشاكلنا ولتبادل المعلومات


----------



## anass81 (1 أبريل 2009)

Mr_Mentor قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو المساعدة!!!!
> لدية مشكلة وهيه أنه أنا أدرس الهندسة المدنية!!!
> بس يوجد عليه متطلب أسمه "ميكانيك موائع"...
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا رابط لبرنامج مفيد لك في تحويل الوحدات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126434.html

وهذا موقع فيه تحويل الوحدات

http://www.unitconverters.net/

وهذا رابط اخر مفيد لك

http://physics.nist.gov/cuu/pdf/sp811.pdf


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (1 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> فائدة معرفة نسبة الانضغاط . او القابليه الانضغاطيه لمعرفة الحجم الفعلي
> وهو الحجم الكلي مطروح منه هذه النسبه او الكميه ..
> اما كيفية الاحتساب فلا اعرف ما هو المقصود ولمن ( اي اسطوانه هل لمحرك احتراق ام لضاغط )
> والجامبر لا اعرف ماهو . فمعذرتا اخي العزيز . لو كان سؤالك بالانكليزيه لفهمنا ما تريد .​





اقصد هنا اسطوانات محرك احتراق؟

الجامبر.... combustion chamber

\


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 أبريل 2009)

محمد صوالحه قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *يا خواااااااااان ساااااااعدوني بدي حلول كتاب*
> *Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design 8 edition SI Units*
> *تصميم الات (1-2)*
> ...


 








http://mihd.net/setnw3

or​
http://rapidshare.com/files/67729740...ons_manual.rar
or
http://www.icefile.net/index.php?pa...al_engineering_8th_ed__-_solutions_manual.rar​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 أبريل 2009)

علي جبار2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:





علي جبار2 قال:


> الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
> 
> انا مهندس اعمل في شركة صناعية وباختصاص فحص الاهتزازات للمكائن الدوارة ارجو ممن لديه معلومة مساعدتي فيها في الجانب العملي او ممن لديه تجارب عملية او كتب عن ال vibration ارجوكم مساعدتي ولكم الشكر الجزيل
> واشكر العاملين في المنتدى على اتاحة الفرصة لنا لعرض مشاكلنا ولتبادل المعلومات​


 


http://www.fta.dot.gov/documents/FTA_Noise_and_Vibration_Manual.pdf

http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg296.pdf
http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...96486404026&adurl=http://www.cashtec.net&nm=4​


----------



## anass81 (1 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> click my name please
> حامد الحمداوي[/center]



بارك الله فيك اخي حامد , ولكن عند الضغط على اسمك تظهر صورة فقط وليس لينك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي حامد , ولكن عند الضغط على اسمك تظهر صورة فقط وليس لينك


 شكرا استاذ انس . الرابط السابق مخزون في حافظتي ولم اراجعه بل تم تنزيله على عجل
والان اليك الرابط الاخر ايضا لم اجربه تحياتي
http://www.icefile.net/index.php?pa...al_engineering_8th_ed__-_solutions_manual.rar


----------



## anass81 (1 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> شكرا استاذ انس . الرابط السابق مخزون في حافظتي ولم اراجعه بل تم تنزيله على عجل
> والان اليك الرابط الاخر ايضا لم اجربه تحياتي
> http://www.icefile.net/index.php?pa...al_engineering_8th_ed__-_solutions_manual.rar



جزاك الله خيرا استاذ حامد , ولكن هذا الملف تم ازالته من هذا الموقع

File has been removed or does not exist on our system


----------



## محمد رفيق جمعة (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
لدي سؤال ارجوا الاجابة عليه
ما هو الفرق بين diffuser and grill and register ؟


----------



## nailalasde (1 أبريل 2009)

*طلب كتاب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اثني على المجهود المبذول الذي تبذلونه من اجل مساعدة جميع الاخوه الذين لديهم طلبات مساعده من خلال المنتدى ولكم الشكر الجزيل لدعمكم لهذه الطلبات 
وارجو المساعده في ايجاد كتاب فورتران 90 للمؤلف د. عوض منصور و د. محمود اباظه اي من المرجع الاساسي في برمجة وتطبيقات فورتران 90 ولكم فائق الشكر اخوكم nail


----------



## nailalasde (1 أبريل 2009)

*طلب كتاب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اثني على المجهود المبذول الذي تبذلونه من اجل مساعدة جميع الاخوه الذين لديهم طلبات مساعده من خلال المنتدى ولكم الشكر الجزيل لدعمكم لهذه الطلبات 
وارجو المساعده في ايجاد كتاب فورتران 90 للمؤلف د. عوض منصور و د. محمود اباظه اي من المرجع الاساسي في برمجة وتطبيقات فورتران 90 ولكم فائق الشكر اخوكم nail


----------



## محمدجمال (2 أبريل 2009)

ممكن اجد شرح عن الاوناش الهيدروليكية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (2 أبريل 2009)

محمد رفيق جمعة قال:


> السلام عليكم





محمد رفيق جمعة قال:


> لدي سؤال ارجوا الاجابة عليه
> ما هو الفرق بين diffuser and grill and register ؟​


*Diffuser*​ 

The diffuser section is bolted to the compressor section and consists of an inner and outer housing separated by welded stationary vanes. The vanes have been designed and shaped to slow the high velocity incoming air and convert it into pressure. It also changes the radial air flow direction to longitudinal flow before directing it into the combustion section. The inner housing supports the #2 main bearing. The outer housing contains the three mounting pads and a "piggy back" bleed air collector chamber that augments the bleed air stored in the hollow annulus around the centrifugal compressor housing.




Bleed air is hot compressed air which is bled from the engine diffuser section just prior to it entering the combustion chamber. The air is stored in the piggy back chamber and hollow annulus in the centrifugal compressor housing. It is used to anti-ice the air inlet section of the engine, heat the cabin, defrost the windshields and power the engine/transmission oil cooling fan. Engine anti-icing is accomplished through a "fail safe" anti-icing valve located in the tube between the bleed air adapter and inlet housing port. Fail safe means electrical power is required to keep the valve closed. The valve is controlled by the anti-icing switch on the engine control panel 


 ................................................................
for grill see this page​http://www.neatorama.com/2007/07/09/chevy-v8-grill/

​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (2 أبريل 2009)

nailalasde قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اثني على المجهود المبذول الذي تبذلونه من اجل مساعدة جميع الاخوه الذين لديهم طلبات مساعده من خلال المنتدى ولكم الشكر الجزيل لدعمكم لهذه الطلبات





nailalasde قال:


> وارجو المساعده في ايجاد كتاب فورتران 90 للمؤلف د. عوض منصور و د. محمود اباظه اي من المرجع الاساسي في برمجة وتطبيقات فورتران 90 ولكم فائق الشكر اخوكم nail


 


اليك هذه المكتبه الخاصه بالبرمجه

http://www.kutub.info/library/list.php?cat=1

تفاصيل دقيقه للغه
http://translate.google.ae/translat...8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86+90&tq=Fortran+90&sl=ar&tl=en
انظر صفحة البحث التاليه
http://translate.google.ae/translat...PDw&sa=X&oi=clir_tip&ct=search_link&resnum=11​


----------



## ahmad zeituni (2 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء كتاب عن المعالجات الحرارية للفولاذ


----------



## م/ سمير (3 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتو ممكن صور للميكانزمات ..
لان عندي عمل فني تصميم ميكانزم ..
والف شكر لكم


----------



## أحمد رأفت (3 أبريل 2009)

أريد أى كتاب او محاضرات وياريت محاضرات عن تصميم مدعم بالحاسبComputer Aided Design CAD


----------



## anass81 (3 أبريل 2009)

عقرب قال:


> أريد أى كتاب او محاضرات وياريت محاضرات عن تصميم مدعم بالحاسبcomputer aided design cad



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم, ارجو ان توضح سؤالك ,هل تقصد شرح لبرنامج الاوتوكاد ام امر اخر؟


----------



## حازم ريسان (3 أبريل 2009)

في مخطط التفاعل البريتكتيكي عند نسبة كاربون 0.18% ينتج اوستنايت فقط
اما قبل نسبة 0.18% ينتج محلول صلب دلتا وسائل مالسبب
اما بعد نسبة 0.18% ينتج سائل واوستنايت مالسبب؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم احتاج معلومات وكتلوكات واسعار عن مضخة دايفرام لسحب الحوامض والقاعدة الحامضHCL
H=10
Q=8m/h


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (3 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم احتاج معلومات وكتلوكات واسعار عن مضخة دايفرام لسحب الحوامض والقاعدة الحامضHCL
H=10
Q=8m/h*​


----------



## hero2548 (3 أبريل 2009)

*ممكن مساعدة من المهندسين الميكانيكيين ... ضروري*

السلام عليكم :34:
الى المهندسين الميكانيكيين 
انا طالب جامعي اطلب منكم تقرير كامل عن :- :4:
1-عملية الحني
2- عملية الثني
3- انواع المعادن في السمكرة
4- التشكيل
انا اقولها لكم لالغيركم لاني ارى ملتقى المهندسين العرب قادر على تدبر مثل هذا الطلب البسيط 
مطلوب هذا التقرير يوم الاحد القادم 
واتمنى لو اقوم بتحميل هذه المواضيع من هذا الموقع وليس من موقع أخر :1::1::1:
مع الشكر لجميع المهندسين :67:


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (4 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم احتاج معلومات وكتلوكات واسعار عن مضخة دايفرام لسحب الحوامض والقاعدة الحامضHCL
H=10
Q=8m/h​*


----------



## peace heart (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........
الشكر الكثير لكل من يأخذ طلبات الاعظاء على محمل الجد 


اريد مواقع تقدم جرائد علمية مجانية _ اريد بحوث حولمراقبة الإنتاج control piodution
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## مونتى ميلان (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم حضرة المهندسين
انا بحاجة لموضوع شافى وكافى عن طرق صيانة اعطال الفرامل فى قطارات السكك الحديديةزولكم الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 أبريل 2009)

ahmad zeituni قال:


> الرجاء كتاب عن المعالجات الحرارية للفولاذ


 

http://www.uddeholm.com/files/heattreatment-english.pdf
http://www.me.uh.edu/ceramics/3445LabManual/8.HEAT-TREATMENT.pdf
http://www.pg.gda.pl/~kkrzyszt/Topic%2010.pdf
http://www.msm.cam.ac.uk/phase-trans/2005/LINK/5.pdf​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 أبريل 2009)

م/ سمير قال:


> لو سمحتو ممكن صور للميكانزمات ..
> لان عندي عمل فني تصميم ميكانزم ..
> والف شكر لكم


عجيب غريب هذا السؤال
اي ميكانزم مطلوب فهل هو لكل شيء فاذا كان كذلك فمن الاستحاله اجابته
شكرا لك اخ سمير​


----------



## anass81 (5 أبريل 2009)

peace heart قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........
> الشكر الكثير لكل من يأخذ طلبات الاعظاء على محمل الجد
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

بامكانك البحث عن مقالات عن هذا الموضوع في مجلات الموقعين التاليين (غير مجانيين)

http://www.sciencedirect.com

http://www.springerlink.com

ومن ثم وضع رابط المقال في الملتقى المخصص لطلبات الاوراق العلمية , وسوف تجد من يلبي طلبك باذن الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1042866


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 أبريل 2009)

حازم ريسان قال:


> في مخطط التفاعل البريتكتيكي عند نسبة كاربون 0.18% ينتج اوستنايت فقط
> اما قبل نسبة 0.18% ينتج محلول صلب دلتا وسائل مالسبب
> اما بعد نسبة 0.18% ينتج سائل واوستنايت مالسبب؟؟؟؟؟


http://www.unimasr.com/ums/upload/uploads2009/uploadsmar/UniMasr.com_101.pdf
http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/mtash/Documents/course notes.pdf
http://goldbook.iupac.org/P04500.html
​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 أبريل 2009)

عباس عراقي 2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم احتاج معلومات وكتلوكات واسعار عن مضخة دايفرام لسحب الحوامض والقاعدة الحامضHCL
> H=10
> Q=8m/h


 
http://www.ranpump.com/
http://www.coosaivalve.com/product_...m_pumps.html?gclid=COujgM6L2ZkCFc6T3wodvU7aWg​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 أبريل 2009)

peace heart قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........
> الشكر الكثير لكل من يأخذ طلبات الاعظاء على محمل الجد
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.google.ae./search?hl=ar&...lt&cd=1&q=control+production+magazine&spell=1​


----------



## sahmed (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكانيك ولقد حصلت على وظيفه في شركه المانيه متخصصه في مجال نصب وصيانه المحطات الكهربائيه وهي مولدات توربينيه وسيكون عملي نصب وتشغيل المولدات وحيث انني اشتغلت لفتره قصيره لذلك ارجو مساعتدكم في كل مايختص مجال المولدات التوربينيه والغازيه وحساباتها من الالف الى الياء
وشكرا​


----------



## السيدعبد (6 أبريل 2009)

*المرايا المقعره تصنيع*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تستطيع المرايا المقعره انتاج طاقه عاليه جدا من الشمس تستغل فى امور كثيره والمطلوب هو
من اين يمكن الحصول على المرايا المقعره بقطر 100سم تقريبا او كيف يمكن تصنيعها من الزجاج او الاستانلس وشكراجزيلا 
ارجو الرد سريعا للاهميه القصوى
*​


----------



## ingdz-gmp (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجاء انا في اتم حاجة للمساعدة لدى مشكلة في تنصيب solidworks2009
فالرجاء افادتي بالكيفية تنصيبه


----------



## روزاما المراغى (7 أبريل 2009)

رجاء اخوانى الاعزاء اريد تصميم ميكانيكى ل صندوق المصعد cage of elevator
الذى يحمل حوالى 4اشخاص الاجهادات stressesوكيفية تثبيته واتصاله بالبكره
ارجومن المصندس الكبير حامدالحمداوى والمهندس الاحمد مساهدتى


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 أبريل 2009)

روزاما المراغى قال:


> رجاء اخوانى الاعزاء اريد تصميم ميكانيكى ل صندوق المصعد cage of elevator
> الذى يحمل حوالى 4اشخاص الاجهادات stressesوكيفية تثبيته واتصاله بالبكره
> ارجومن المصندس الكبير حامدالحمداوى والمهندس الاحمد مساهدتى


see details from hitashi
[URL="http://www.hitachi.com.sg/.../elevatordesigns.html‎"]www.hitachi.com.sg/.../elevatordesigns.html‎[/URL]










[URL="http://www.msha.gov/s&hinfo/techrpt/hoist/paper4.htm‎"]www.msha.gov/s&hinfo/techrpt/hoist/paper4.htm‎[/URL]


----------



## م.روزه (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو نشر معلومات وافية عن المضخات الميكانيكية وبكافة انواعها ودالك لحاجتي الماسة لمثل هالمعلومات
مع الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 أبريل 2009)

م.روزه قال:


> السلام عليكم





م.روزه قال:


> ارجو نشر معلومات وافية عن المضخات الميكانيكية وبكافة انواعها ودالك لحاجتي الماسة لمثل هالمعلومات
> 
> مع الشكر




الاخت روزه

المضخات الميكانيكيه المقصود بها تلك التي تعمل بمحرك ميكانيكي وليس كهربائي ​
ولا اعلم ان كنتي تقصدين هذا فعلا .. تحياتي

اولا هذا الرابط يحتوي كاتالوكات وبصيغة pdf
http://www.duniway.com/html/cs-mp-section.htm
ثانيا موقع للحسابات الخاصة بالمضخات​
http://www.pumpworld.com/headcalc.htm

 وهنا تصنيفات وحسابات​


Centrifugal Pumps An introduction to Centrifugal Pumps​
Volume Flow and Temperature Rise in Pumps Calculate temperature rise in pumps​
Positive Displacement Pumps An introduction tutorial to the basic operating principles of positive displacement pumps​
NPSH - Net Positive Suction Head A definition and an introduction to Net Positive Suction Head - NPSH​
Alternating Pumps Secure the system and achieve equal wear by alternate pumps in parallel​
Stable and Unstable Centrifugal Pumps Characteristics of stable and unstable centrifugal pumps​
Pumps, Compressors, Blowers and Fans Comparing pumps, compressors, blowers and fans​
Centrifugal Pump Speed-Torque Curve Centrifugal pumps characteristics - speed torque curve​
Centrifugal Pumps and Standards Centrifugal pumps design and dimensions standards​
Pumps Classification

http://www.scribd.com/doc/2230582/Pumps-Classification​


----------



## محمد رفيق جمعة (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للاخ حامد الحمداوي على تواصله مع الجمهور و هنا اريد مساعدة ارجوا ان تساعدوني بها و هي اني اريد ان اعرف عن موضوع (building managment system (bms من الالف الى الياء وشكرا.


----------



## ولد الاحساء1 (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ابي مضوع يتعلق بتصميم جديد في cad camوابي افكر جديده عنه او مواقع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهههندسة (8 أبريل 2009)

الزملاء المحترمون
كان عندي استفسار عن الفرق بين برنامج الاوتوكاد وبرنامج السوليد ورك وبرنامج السوليد ايج
وايهما الافضل لمن يريد اختيار احدهم وهل تعلم احد هذه البرامج يغني عن تعلم البقية ولهو الموضوع ايه بالضبط....
والشكر لكل الاعضاء على مشاركاتهم الاكثر من مميزة


----------



## anass81 (8 أبريل 2009)

مهههندسة قال:


> الزملاء المحترمون
> كان عندي استفسار عن الفرق بين برنامج الاوتوكاد وبرنامج السوليد ورك وبرنامج السوليد ايج
> وايهما الافضل لمن يريد اختيار احدهم وهل تعلم احد هذه البرامج يغني عن تعلم البقية ولهو الموضوع ايه بالضبط....
> والشكر لكل الاعضاء على مشاركاتهم الاكثر من مميزة



السلام عليكم

البرامج الثلاثة لها امكانيات ممتازة في الرسم , وكما اعرف , فإن ال solid work مستخدم اكثر من الاوتوكاد من قبل مهندسي الميكانيك وهم يفضلونه على بقية البرامج ,والفرق بينها هو حسب الاستخدام المطلوب , فمثلا , للتمثيل ثلاثي الابعاد , فان الاكثرية يفضلون ال solid work لان امكانياته اميز و اسهل استخداما ,كما ان الاوتوكاد سهل الاستخدام للتمثيل ثنائي الابعاد
اما عن ال solid edge فلا املك معلومات عنه

ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت على سؤالك


----------



## maaaah (8 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

أنا طالب في الهندسة الميكانيكية يا إخوان أرجو من يعرف موقع أو أي شئ أجد فيه حلول المسائل في الكتب التالية
fundamental classical thermodynamics
للمؤلف 
gordan van wylen
و الكتاب 
the science and engineering of materials
للمؤلف
donald askland
و من لديه أي شئ يمكن أن يفيدني فيه في خواص المادة النقية فأنا جزيل الشكر و بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الأمة


----------



## مهندس الميراج (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم.اين اجد القسم الخاص بالمعادن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس الميراج (9 أبريل 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...ering+of+materials&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq= هذا الرابط للاخmaaaah ستجد فيه الكتاب المطلوب


----------



## اريد الاستفادة (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد ان تفيدوني بسؤال يؤرقني وهو كيف نقوم بتجديد كلتشات السيارات ارجوكم ساعدوني وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## saarsyria (9 أبريل 2009)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم اخواني ارجو المساعدة لأيجاد شرح مفصل مع الصور عن الغلايات البحرية مع جزيل الشكر لجميع الأخوة المهندسين و الفنيين


----------



## THREESONS135 (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد اي شىء عن تصميم و تنفيزالجمالونات وخصوصا المستخدمة في مستودعات تخزين المواد البترولية


----------



## tanjawi-catalano (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اوريد كتاب gibbscam2004
+
وبعض دروس
من فضلك


----------



## anass81 (10 أبريل 2009)

مهندس الميراج قال:


> السلام عليكم.اين اجد القسم الخاص بالمعادن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اذا كنت تقصد القسم الخاص بالالواح المعدنية , فهو في هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f83.html


----------



## anass81 (10 أبريل 2009)

saarsyria قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني ارجو المساعدة لأيجاد شرح مفصل مع الصور عن الغلايات البحرية مع جزيل الشكر لجميع الأخوة المهندسين و الفنيين



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو ان يفيدك هذه الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t35718.html

كما ارفقت ملفا يشرح عن هذا الموضوع

ملاحظة : وضع البريد الالكتروني مخالف لشروط المنتدى , يرجى الانتباه في المرات القادمة

المشرف


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2009)

مهههندسة قال:


> الزملاء المحترمون
> كان عندي استفسار عن الفرق بين برنامج الاوتوكاد وبرنامج السوليد ورك وبرنامج السوليد ايج
> وايهما الافضل لمن يريد اختيار احدهم وهل تعلم احد هذه البرامج يغني عن تعلم البقية ولهو الموضوع ايه بالضبط....
> والشكر لكل الاعضاء على مشاركاتهم الاكثر من مميزة



السلام عليكم

هذا رابط لاسطوانات تعليمية في السوليد ورك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102828.html#post848497


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 أبريل 2009)

تحية حب صباحيه لك اخي الغالي انس
والف شكر لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> تحية حب صباحيه لك اخي الغالي انس
> والف شكر لك على هذا المجهود الرائع



واحلى واجمل تحية لك اخي العزيز حامد , وبارك الله فيك على كل مجهوداتك , وما عملتُه ليس الا قليلا مما قدمتَه انت لهذا الملتقى .

أسأل الله عز و جل ان يزيدك علما وبركة ونفعا للزملاء المهندسين , ويعينك على تلبية طلباتهم

"اللهم استعملنا ولا تستبدلنا"

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو زيد العبقري (11 أبريل 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في تصميم bearing puller علما ان السؤال طرح من قبل احد الاعضاء في الصفحات السابقة ولم يجاب عليه ...


----------



## jamel3084 (11 أبريل 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي عندي مدكرة نهاية التخرج حول les pompe centrifuge ارجو المساعدة والكتب من الافضل تكون بالفرنسية


----------



## didox (11 أبريل 2009)

ما هي قيمه yield strength & tensile strength للصلب 37 (steel 37) و شكرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 أبريل 2009)

didox قال:


> ما هي قيمه yield strength & tensile strength للصلب 37 (steel 37) و شكرا



على حسب طريقة التصميم
لو ultimate
= 3600 kg/cm2
مع الأخذ في الإعتبار
partial safety factor = 1.15
اما لو working
فعلا حسب موضع التسليح يكون الجهد
مثلا في الحالات العادية
بنخده ب 2000kg/cm2
ولو في الخوازيق مثلا بنخده ب 1700
وهكذا
والحجات دي موجوده في الكود المصري
بس ده لو بنصمم والحديد داخل مع الخرسانة


----------



## م/فـهـد (11 أبريل 2009)

اخواني ياليت لو فيه اي صور او تقارير بخصوص الـ spring


والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2009)

م/فـهـد قال:


> اخواني ياليت لو فيه اي صور او تقارير بخصوص الـ spring
> 
> 
> والله يعطيكم العافية



السلام عليكم اخي فهد

ارجو توضيح سؤالك اكثر


----------



## م/فـهـد (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخوي انس والله يجعلها بميزان حسناتك ,, 

الموضوع هوا انه انا الان في كورس لتصميم الالات والمطلوب تقرير يشمل الصور وما الى ذلك عن 
mechanical spring


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2009)

م/فـهـد قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخوي انس والله يجعلها بميزان حسناتك ,,
> 
> الموضوع هوا انه انا الان في كورس لتصميم الالات والمطلوب تقرير يشمل الصور وما الى ذلك عن
> mechanical spring



ارجو ان تفيدك هذه الروابط

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=mechanical+spring&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=mechanical%20spring&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

بانتظار رد الاستاذ الخبير حامد


----------



## mahmoudsankari (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يرجى التكرم بارسالشرح للدرج الكهربائي واين اجدبائعيه


----------



## anass81 (12 أبريل 2009)

mahmoudsankari قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يرجى التكرم بارسالشرح للدرج الكهربائي واين اجدبائعيه



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم , هذا السؤال تمت الاجابة عليه من الاخ حامد في مشاركة سابقة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107208-65.html#post880529


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 أبريل 2009)

ابو زيد العبقري قال:


> ارجو مساعدتي في تصميم bearing puller علما ان السؤال طرح من قبل احد الاعضاء في الصفحات السابقة ولم يجاب عليه ...


 http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/tab/bearing-puller.html
from 

http://www.directindustry.com/industrial-manufacturer/bearing-puller-71306.html
and see this page
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&l...isions_inline&resnum=0&ct=broad-revision&cd=1


----------



## نسمه رافت (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم .......
اشكر ادارة الموقع وكل العاملين والمشاركين فيه على المعلومات والخدمات المقدمه في هذا الموقع المتميز .
ارجوا افادتي حول برنامج البرامافيرا لادارة المشاريع وهل يمكن ادخال البيانات فيه باللغة العربية


----------



## anass81 (12 أبريل 2009)

نسمه رافت قال:


> السلام عليكم .......
> اشكر ادارة الموقع وكل العاملين والمشاركين فيه على المعلومات والخدمات المقدمه في هذا الموقع المتميز .
> ارجوا افادتي حول برنامج البرامافيرا لادارة المشاريع وهل يمكن ادخال البيانات فيه باللغة العربية



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة لبرنامج البريمافيرا , هذا شرح للبرنامج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123444-5.html

وهذا رابط لتحميل البرنامج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126926-2.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 أبريل 2009)

didox قال:


> ما هي قيمه yield strength & tensile strength للصلب 37 (steel 37) و شكرا


 مع فائق الشكر ةالاحترام للاخ
ابراهيم اسامه
لجهده الكبير والمعلومه القيمه
اضيف هنا كيفية استخدام key to steel
on line
ومن الرابط التالي
http://steel.keytometals.com/default.aspx?ID=GuidedTour


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> ارجو ان تفيدك هذه الروابط
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=mechanical+spring&btng=google+search&aq=f&oq=
> 
> ...




تحياتي لك ايها العزيز
المهندس انس
اذا حظر الماء بطل التيمم ​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 أبريل 2009)

محمد رفيق جمعة قال:


> شكرا للاخ حامد الحمداوي على تواصله مع الجمهور و هنا اريد مساعدة ارجوا ان تساعدوني بها و هي اني اريد ان اعرف عن موضوع (building managment system (bms من الالف الى الياء وشكرا.


http://www.tieke.fi/mp/db/file_library/x/IMG/12863/file/09_Korea_lonix_041013.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Building_Management_System
http://www.bristol.ac.uk/environment/energy/BMS_Overview.pdf
http://www.lonix.com/specifications/IBMS_specification.pdf
see this site
http://www.lonix.com/
http://resources.glos.ac.uk/shareddata/dms/F63C28B3BCD42A039B5DC59A079D0182.pdf
http://www.belden.com/07Markets/07_Enterprise/07_Enterprise_Networking_Solutions/BMS.pdf
http://www.sscomp.ae/images/ibms.pdf
and see these sits
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&l...isions_inline&resnum=0&ct=broad-revision&cd=1
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&l...isions_inline&resnum=0&ct=broad-revision&cd=3​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 أبريل 2009)

tanjawi-catalano قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اوريد كتاب gibbscam2004
> +
> وبعض دروس
> من فضلك


 http://www.kxcad.net/Gibbs/Gibbscam/GettingStartedWithGibbsCAM.pdf


----------



## الاعصم (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كيفكم يا شباب
عندي مشكلة بدي من حضرتكم الحل ان شاء الله
انا اعمل بمزرعمة دواجن, بها محطة تحلية تزود المزرعة بالمياه العذبة, لكن كمية الريجيكت الناتجة اكثر من 40% من الكمية المنتجة, و انا بصراحة اشك بان تكون هذه النسبة صحيحة, لذلك اتمنى منكم ان ترشدوني لمعرفة النسبة الصحيحة للريجكت.
و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الاحترام
م اسامة


----------



## روزاما المراغى (12 أبريل 2009)

يااستاذى الكبيرحامدالحمداوى محتاج لتصميم الcageالخاص باسانسير
كتبت طلبة وليس بمجيب


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 أبريل 2009)

روزاما المراغى قال:


> يااستاذى الكبيرحامدالحمداوى محتاج لتصميم الcageالخاص باسانسير





روزاما المراغى قال:


> كتبت طلبة وليس بمجيب​


 


ياروزاما يازميلي​ 
والله اجبتك بنفس اليوم .. ولكنك ربما نسيت وعلى كل اذهب للصفحه رقه 64 او من الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107208-64.html
وهناك ستجد الرد .. مع تحياتي ​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 أبريل 2009)

الاعصم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته





الاعصم قال:


> كيفكم يا شباب
> عندي مشكلة بدي من حضرتكم الحل ان شاء الله
> انا اعمل بمزرعمة دواجن, بها محطة تحلية تزود المزرعة بالمياه العذبة, لكن كمية الريجيكت الناتجة اكثر من 40% من الكمية المنتجة, و انا بصراحة اشك بان تكون هذه النسبة صحيحة, لذلك اتمنى منكم ان ترشدوني لمعرفة النسبة الصحيحة للريجكت.
> و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الاحترام
> م اسامة​


 

الكميه المرفوضه الخارجه ليست ثابته او ليست نسبه قياسيه وانما تعتمد على نوعية الماء المستخدم وكمية ما يحتوي من املاح وشوائب ... فكلما ازدادت الشوائب والاملاح كبرت النسبه ... واحيانا يتحكم بها مقدار الضغط .... يا مهندس اسامه شكك في محله .. مع تحياتي
​


----------



## مالك606 (13 أبريل 2009)

سؤالي في مجال التدفئة الأرضية أود أن أعرف إذا كان هناك جداول لأقطار الأنابيب البلاستيكية المستخدمة في التدفئة الأرضية بدلاللة الحمل الحراري حيث جداول ashre لكن هذه الجداول موضوعه فقط من أجل الأنابيب المعدنية الرجاء المساعدة إذا كان لديكم أية إجابة وجزاكم الله عني كل خير


----------



## ود الشمال (13 أبريل 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة للمرة المليون*

يا شباب عن جد انا محتاج بشده للمساعدتكم في مشروعي عن مصانع الزيوت(ريوت الطعام) و مراحل تكرير الزيوت و المشاكل التي تؤدي إلى تدني الانتاجية و اى معلومات عن صناعة الريوت و عن ماكينات العصر ارجو التكرم بمساعدتي ولكم مني كل الشكر و الاحترام و التقدير​


----------



## ود الشمال (13 أبريل 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة للمرة المليون*

يا شباب عن جد انا محتاج بشده للمساعدتكم في مشروعي عن مصانع الزيوت(ريوت الطعام) و مراحل تكرير الزيوت و المشاكل التي تؤدي إلى تدني الانتاجية و اى معلومات عن صناعة الريوت ارجو التكرم بمساعدتي ولكم مني كل الشكر و الاحترام و التقدير​


----------



## ابو زيد العبقري (13 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/tab/bearing-puller.html
> from
> 
> http://www.directindustry.com/industrial-manufacturer/bearing-puller-71306.html
> ...


 
مشكور مهندس حامد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## brain storming (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اود من سيادتكم معرفة كل شىء عن اللحام وكيفية تعليمه واماكن العمل فى هذا المجال
وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (14 أبريل 2009)

brain storming قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود من سيادتكم معرفة كل شىء عن اللحام وكيفية تعليمه واماكن العمل فى هذا المجال
> وشكرا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه مجموعة ملفات عن اللحام , ارجو ان تفيدك 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/11576272/8fe62a41/WELDING.html

بالنسبة لاماكن العمل , فهي كثيرة , مثل المنشات الفولاذية , خزانات المياه , وكل ما له علاقة بالمعادن بشكل عام , وهناك انواع عدة للحام 

ويتم تعلمه في المعاهد الصناعية غالبا , او لو عندك همة , انزل الى احدى ورشات التنفيذ وتعلم من الحداد, انا شخصيا مهندس مدني وتعلمت شوية طرق اللحام على يد احدهم

ارجو ان اكون قد اجبتك على سؤالك


----------



## ايمن البشير (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا مهندس ميكانيكى اعمل فى مجال البترول وظيفتى load test engineer هناك كورس اسمه lifting operation and lifting equipment regulation 
اريد ان اعرف هل هذا الكورس او ما يعادله متوفر فى اى بلد عربى مع فائق احترامى


----------



## ammoud (14 أبريل 2009)

أريد من فضلكم كراك أو سيريال البرنامج gdmath


----------



## بدر الحمراني (14 أبريل 2009)

*أرجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد.....

بعد تحية أهل الجنة أشكر أعضاء هذا المنتدى العظيم لما فيه من العلم والرقي بالامة الاسلامية والعربية 
وعلى جهودهم الجبارة لمساعدة أبنائهم المهندسين لا أود ان اطيل عليكم 
أريد بحث مختصر عن Stress&Strainبالمراحل العامة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ملاحظة :البحث باللغة الانجليزية أو الفرنسية بالرسوم إن وجد وشكراا:56:


----------



## anass81 (14 أبريل 2009)

بدر الحمراني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد.....
> 
> بعد تحية أهل الجنة أشكر أعضاء هذا المنتدى العظيم لما فيه من العلم والرقي بالامة الاسلامية والعربية
> وعلى جهودهم الجبارة لمساعدة أبنائهم المهندسين لا أود ان اطيل عليكم
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم , ارجو ان تحدد سؤالك اكثر , لان ما تبحث عنه موضوع عام ومتشعب


----------



## طالب فني (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتمنا ان تساعدوني 
انا طالب ولدي مشروع 
وهو تقرير عن ذراع التوصيل في المحرك 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eagle12 (15 أبريل 2009)

اوبان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عندي مشكلة في برنامج automation studio v5
> when try to open the vlave builder it doesnt work a massage appear :
> "file:///c:/program%20files/automation%20studio%205.0/valveconfigurator/buildernet.htm"
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
انا اولجه نفس المشكلة وقد أعياني البحث على النت عن حل 
أرجو ممن لديه الحل أن يساعدنا علما اني نزلت البرنامج عدة مرات وحذفته عدة مرات لكن دون فائدة


----------



## brain storming (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اود انا اعرف كل شىء عن اللحام
وكيفية العمل فى هذا المجال
وهل العمل فيه صعب ام سهل
وكيفية اخذ دورات فى هذا المجال
وجزاكم الله خيرا
ويا ريت الرد يكون عن طريق الخبره الشخصيه


----------



## eagle12 (15 أبريل 2009)

eagle12 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا اولجه نفس المشكلة وقد أعياني البحث على النت عن حل
> أرجو ممن لديه الحل أن يساعدنا علما اني نزلت البرنامج عدة مرات وحذفته عدة مرات لكن دون فائدة


 

هذه هي المشكلة اخوتي كما في الصورة






[/IMG]


----------



## bobo20 (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب في قسم الهندسةالميكانيكية اريد بحث عن عمليات تشكيل المعادن البرادة والتجليخ والثقب
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ميدو ايجيبت (15 أبريل 2009)

اريد كتاب في علم المساحة ومسائل على الميزانية


----------



## بدر الحمراني (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد.....
أشكر جميع من ساهم واجتهد وسعى في إيجاد هذا الكيان العظيم لايسعني إلا أن أقول جزاكم الله ألف خير وأثابكم لاأود أن أطيل عليكم أريد من سموكم الكريم بحث باللغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية إن أمكن عن
Stress&Strainبجميع المراحل والسلام عليكم


----------



## anass81 (15 أبريل 2009)

بدر الحمراني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد.....
> أشكر جميع من ساهم واجتهد وسعى في إيجاد هذا الكيان العظيم لايسعني إلا أن أقول جزاكم الله ألف خير وأثابكم لاأود أن أطيل عليكم أريد من سموكم الكريم بحث باللغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية إن أمكن عن
> Stress&Strainبجميع المراحل والسلام عليكم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم , ارجو التوضيح ما الذي تبحث عنه بالتحديد؟ فهذا الموضوع كبير ومتشعب

على العموم , هذه روابط تفيدك

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=stress+strain+relationship.ppt&btnG=Search

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=stress+strain+relationship.pdf&btnG=Search

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=stress+strain+.pdf&btnG=Search


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اني بحاجه الى بحث عن الاجهادات الميكانيكيه على اجزاء التورباين
اول مره يطلب مني بحث اني مرحله اولى كهرباء بس البحث في مادة الميكانيك وارجو المساعده


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 أبريل 2009)

طالب فني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اتمنا ان تساعدوني
> انا طالب ولدي مشروع
> وهو تقرير عن ذراع التوصيل في المحرك
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


http://www.grpconrods.com/
http://www.grpconrods.com/
http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/25/34/44/PDF/ajp-jp4199404C883.pdf
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&l...isions_inline&resnum=0&ct=broad-revision&cd=2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connecting_rod
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&l...isions_inline&resnum=0&ct=broad-revision&cd=1


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 أبريل 2009)

bobo20 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا طالب في قسم الهندسةالميكانيكية اريد بحث عن عمليات تشكيل المعادن البرادة والتجليخ والثقب
> وجزاكم الله الف خير


 تمت الاجابه في صفحات سابقه​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 أبريل 2009)

المهندس البرشلوني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اني بحاجه الى بحث عن الاجهادات الميكانيكيه على اجزاء التورباين
> اول مره يطلب مني بحث اني مرحله اولى كهرباء بس البحث في مادة الميكانيك وارجو المساعده


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/search/google.aspx?q=Turbine+stress
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/search/google.aspx?q=Turbine+stress


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (16 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/search/google.aspx?q=turbine+stress


 
طبعا الف شكر بس مدا اعرف كيف اجد البحث واقوم بالعمل اذا امكن المساعده واني اشكرك جدا


----------



## المهندس الربعي (16 أبريل 2009)

الزملاء المحترمين 
ارجو تزويدي ممن عنده معرفة او دراسة حول تبريد زيت هيدروليك لماكنات انتاجية


----------



## marfi (16 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء أحتاج إلى كتاب (جداول فسترمان) (westerman tables)
لم أجد هذا الكتاب على الانترنت و قد قمت بالبحث عنه في سورية و في القاهرة
مع الشكر للمنتدى الرائع !!


----------



## Abu7mdan (16 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كيف الحال؟؟
انا طالب في السنه الاولى في الهندسه الالكترونيه 
اني اتمنى ان تساعدوني في ايجاد بعض الاجابات لمشروعي وهو عن sine waves

1how to set up the sine waves using Oscilloscope and Function generator

2 explan how to draw sine waves

what are sin waves

اتمنى ان تساعدوني
شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## mena naguib (17 أبريل 2009)

ممكن اسم مكن فى الملتقى اعرف منه صبانه السيارات


----------



## الميكانيكي يوسف (17 أبريل 2009)

*اطلب كتاب design of machine elements by c.s sharma*

ممكن كتاب التصميم الميكانيكي احصله اليوم رجاءً
وشكرا design of machine elements by sharma


----------



## هشام بوزيد (17 أبريل 2009)

باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
ابحث منذ مدة عن كتب حول التلحيم بكل انواعه (le sodage) و خاصة التلحيم بالليزر الى كل من يستطيع المساعدة و شكرا.


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اخوكم جديد في الملتقى
انا بحاجة ماسة لمخططات الصيانة الخاصة بخطوط تجهيز الاسفلت المستخدم في تعبيد الطرق . الخط ايطالي المنشأ(شركة loro&parsini ) بالامكان تزويدكم ببعض الصور


----------



## ساطينو (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الى الاخوه المتخصصون احب اعرف كل شىء عن طلمبات الفاكيوم او الشفط التى تقوم بشفط المياه بالرواسب التى بها وكيفيه عمل الصيانه الكامله ليها واكون شاكرا جدا جدا اعزكم الله


----------



## w.f.ki (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم...
يعطيكم العافية من بروفسور و دكتور ومهندس وكل المشاركين بالمنتدي 

شكرا على اهتمامكم فى قسم الهندسة الميكانيكيا وفكره جدا رائعه لفتح موضوع عام لاجابه على جميع تسألات المهندس وطالب الهندسه الميكانيكيه وجميع من يفكر فى دراسة الهندسه الميكانيكيه...

انا طالب بجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض كلية الهندسه قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه...

حاب استفسر واستفيد من خبرتكم ببعض التسألات ...

س1/اذا تخرجت بكاريريوس هندسه ميكانيكية هل يمكنني ان اصبح مهندس ميكانيكا وطيار..؟ لانى سمعت بمجرد تخرج ادرس فى امريكا فقط 6 شهور واصبح مهندس وطيار بان واحد...؟!!!!!

س2/اذا تخرجت بكاريريوس هندسة ميكانيكيا هل يمكنني ان اكمل ماجستير اداره ..وهل ماجستير بالاداره افضل ام ماجستير ديزاين ..؟؟!!!!!!!


----------



## amsam (18 أبريل 2009)

انا فى 3 انتاج هندسة عين شمس بس اللى نفسى اعرفه 
هو انا لما اتخرج هاشتغل ايه بالظبط ؟


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (18 أبريل 2009)

مهندسنا الكبير

ارجو منك أعطائي ولو بخمس سطور عن كيفية تعيير صمامات محرك البنزين؟

ولك الشكر


----------



## khaldoon kamal (18 أبريل 2009)

*المصاعد الكهربائية*

أرجو تزويدي بكتاب عن المصاعد الكهربائية ، وباللغة العربية لطفـــــــــا





حامد الحمداوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> سادتي الكرام​
> بناء" على الرغبه الاكيده التي يشاركني بها اخواني المهندسين الكرام اللذين يمتلكون الخبره العمليه والعلميه و الاطلاع الواسع من الاعضاء والمشرفين​
> ...


----------



## حتة مهندس (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
والهي ربنا يعزكم علي هذا الموقع المفيد حقا
هل ممكن حد يجيبلي اي كتاب او حتي رسومات مفككه و محلوله في الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــassemply machine drawing
احسن انا بيديني دكتور ربنا يسامحه ظالمنا شويه في الموضوع ده
ربنا يبارك في حضراتكم


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (18 أبريل 2009)

اخوان معلومة لله
اي مصدر لمراحل وتحديدات خطوط انتاج الاسفلت


----------



## 3llooy (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالب في سنتي الثانيه واريد مساعده في بحث عن ماده مقاومه المواد الرجاء الرد يكون سريع


----------



## anass81 (18 أبريل 2009)

3llooy قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب في سنتي الثانيه واريد مساعده في بحث عن ماده مقاومه المواد الرجاء الرد يكون سريع



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو ان تعطينا تفاصيل اكثر عن البحث المطلوب حتى نستطيع مساعدتك


----------



## anass81 (18 أبريل 2009)

حتة مهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> والهي ربنا يعزكم علي هذا الموقع المفيد حقا
> هل ممكن حد يجيبلي اي كتاب او حتي رسومات مفككه و محلوله في الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــassemply machine drawing
> احسن انا بيديني دكتور ربنا يسامحه ظالمنا شويه في الموضوع ده
> ربنا يبارك في حضراتكم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الكتاب

http://www.4shared.com/file/79180988/fc586f6e/machine_drawing.html?s=1


----------



## anass81 (18 أبريل 2009)

khaldoon kamal قال:


> أرجو تزويدي بكتاب عن المصاعد الكهربائية ، وباللغة العربية لطفـــــــــا



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40321-15.html


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (19 أبريل 2009)

ساعدوني ضروري رجاء اخوي 
عندي ثلاث بحوث بس اليساعدني يشرحلي كيفية العمل بالبحث 

1- الاجهادات الميكانيكيه على اجزاء التورباين 
2-اليات وطرق فحص الانحناء في اجزاء الهياكل 
3- اليات وطرق فحص التواء في اعمدة التورباين 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (19 أبريل 2009)

عجيب امور غريب قضية
مالكم اما من احد لديه معلومة عن خطوط انتاج الاسفلت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (19 أبريل 2009)

ارجوكم اساعدوني بالبحوث رجاء


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أبريل 2009)

marfi قال:


> الرجاء أحتاج إلى كتاب (جداول فسترمان) (westerman tables)
> لم أجد هذا الكتاب على الانترنت و قد قمت بالبحث عنه في سورية و في القاهرة
> مع الشكر للمنتدى الرائع !!


 http://www.4shared.com/file/63708476/dfe71216/westerman_table-1.html


----------



## برهوم5 (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اذا حدا بعرف كيف تصنع اقلام الحبر وشفرات الحلاقة واكياس النايلون يعني بدي كيف عملية التصنيع بالضبط بشكل اوضح كيف بتم انتاجهم بالمصنع ورجاء بدي اياهم ضروري واهم شي اقلام الحبر الجافة طبعا او اذا بتعرفوا مواقع بتوصلني للي بدي اياه


----------



## hussain alwan (20 أبريل 2009)

ارجوا افادتي عن كيفية استخدام برنامج فلونت لتحليل الحرارة و الموائع في المواد المسامية(الالمنيوم المسامي)
(analysis thermal and flow in aluminium porous media) مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أبريل 2009)

المهندس الربعي قال:


> الزملاء المحترمين
> ارجو تزويدي ممن عنده معرفة او دراسة حول تبريد زيت هيدروليك لماكنات انتاجية


 الاخ العزيز : رغم ان سؤالك ليس واضح تماما ولكن ساجيبك بشكل عام
تيرد الزيوت بطريقتين
1- باستخدام المبادلات الحراريه الخارجيه بتمرير ما التبريدكم خلالها واكيد ستستخدم مضخه لتدوير الزيت .















2- وضع مبادل داخلي وهو عباره عن شبكه انبوبيه تغمر بالزين ويمرربها ماء للتبريد .

coil spring


----------



## صهيب حامد المولى (20 أبريل 2009)

انا مهندس حاسبات ارجو مساعدتي في ارسال معلومات خاصة عن برمجة ال router


----------



## صهيب حامد المولى (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين انا مهندس حاسبات فمن لدية معلومة جديدة فيما يخص الانترنيت يبعثها على العنوان الاتي وله جزيل الشكر [email protected]


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أبريل 2009)

جاسم العجيلي قال:


> عجيب امور غريب قضية





جاسم العجيلي قال:


> مالكم اما من احد لديه معلومة عن خطوط انتاج الاسفلت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟​


 

عجيب امور غريب قضية

على كيفك ويانا عيني عبد الله السلمان ..
يالله هاي مجلة خاصة بالاسفلت ...
http://www.asphaltmagazine.com/
وشوف هاي الصفحه من بحث كوكل اتفيدك
http://www.google.ae./search?hl=ar&q=asphalt+plant+manual&meta=&aq=9&oq=Asphalt+plant
واخذ مني هذا الكتاب
http://www.epa.gov/ttn/chief/ap42/ch11/related/bm1.pdf
واي شي تحتاج بس كول​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز انس
شكرا لجهودك وتفانيك الذي يستحق الاجلال
وتقبل مني ارق واسمى ايات الحب والاحترام


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> الاخ العزيز انس
> شكرا لجهودك وتفانيك الذي يستحق الاجلال
> وتقبل مني ارق واسمى ايات الحب والاحترام


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي حامد , ان هذا بعض مما عندكم

نسأل الله القبول

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ali bassem (20 أبريل 2009)

ابغى موضوع ممتع عن صيانة المضخات الهيدروليكية ويكون فيها نوع من التعمق والتفاصيل


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 أبريل 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> مهندسنا الكبير
> 
> ارجو منك أعطائي ولو بخمس سطور عن كيفية تعيير صمامات محرك البنزين؟
> 
> ولك الشكر


 تعلم جيدا يا اخي العزيز ان الكام شفت مربوط مع حركو الكرنك بحساب معين ومدروس ويختلف عنه بزاويه محدده ايضا .. لتمكن الكام شفت من تحريك المطارق فوق رؤوس الصمامات وفقا لتسلسل عمليات الاحتراق الخاصه بالمحرك وبناء على عدد الاسطوانات ..
اما المعيره فتتم كالاتي .
= يرفع الغطاء فوق مجموعة الصمامات 
يورا المحرك يدويا لكي يتحرر اول صمام من المطرقه وهنا ليس مهم الترتيب .
عندما يتحرر راس الصمام من الضغط ستظهر فجوه بينه وبين المطرقه gap
هذه الفجوه يتم قياسها بواسطة جهاز او filler guage وتتم معايرتها وفقا لمعايير الشركه المصنعه
وهكذا لبقية الصمامات

كما موضح ادناه







وهذا باختصار .. ومن الرابط التالي ستجد التفصيل وبالصور
http://vb.eqla3.com/showthread.php?t=379095

ولا تنسى اننا بحاجة لدعائك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 أبريل 2009)

ali bassem قال:


> ابغى موضوع ممتع عن صيانة المضخات الهيدروليكية ويكون فيها نوع من التعمق والتفاصيل


 http://www.bettsind.com/en/valve/bulletins/manual_pump.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulic_pump
http://www.sirfrt.com.au/wikis/imrt/images/b/b2/Evan_Fleming_Hydraulic_Pump_CM.pdf
http://www.drivefortechnology.com/p...and Troubleshooting_CMA_Flodyne_Hydradyne.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 أبريل 2009)

المهندس البرشلوني قال:


> ساعدوني ضروري رجاء اخوي





المهندس البرشلوني قال:


> عندي ثلاث بحوث بس اليساعدني يشرحلي كيفية العمل بالبحث
> 
> 1- الاجهادات الميكانيكيه على اجزاء التورباين
> 2-اليات وطرق فحص الانحناء في اجزاء الهياكل
> ...


 

A concentric cylinder air turbine viscometer
http://www.iop.org/EJ/article/0022-3...jev1i9p933.pdf​ 
Advanced Adiabatic Compressed Air Energy Storage for the
http://www.ewi.uni-koeln.de/*******/...al2004_ger.pdf​ 
CO2 Separation Technology and Gas Turbine Applications-Key Challenges
http://www.nt.ntnu.no/users/blekkan/...tch/Roekke.pdf​ 
How Does A Combined-Cycle Power Plant Work? 
http://www.metcalfenergycenter.com/f...escription.doc​ 

MATHEMATICAL MODELS FOR DESIGN OF GAS TURBINE HEAT EXCHANGERS
http://www3.acadlib.lv/greydoc/Goldb...dberga_ang.doc​ 
Some other information my help you

http://www.navygouge.com/newstuff/ap...es/Engines.doc


http://mihd.net/4a2f8z
http://mihd.net/zs5ba8
http://mihd.net/zbhd9f
http://mihd.net/w23oxt
__________________​ ​


----------



## ali bassem (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا حامد روعه وابداع وتالق


----------



## الاثول (21 أبريل 2009)

انا طالب هندسه ميكانيكيه يرجى المساعده في تزويدي بمعلومات عن الخلايا الشمسيه وطبيعه عملها وبعض الرسوم التفصيليه


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (21 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> a concentric cylinder air turbine viscometer
> 
> 
> http://www.iop.org/ej/article/0022-3...jev1i9p933.pdf​
> ...


 
اني ما اعرف اشلون اشكرك الف شكر الك


----------



## م.عبدالوهاب يوسف (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
زائر جديد وأتمنى أن أنتفع بالمشاركة وأنفع إخواني والله يجعلنا ممن يتعاونون على البر و التقوى ولا يتعاونون على الإثم والعدوان.
هناك سؤال واجهني في العمل أود الاجابة عليه إن أمكن ........ وهو كيفية تركيب عامود الكردان و إذا كان الكردان مكون من جزئين يتداخلوا ؛ ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة في ظبط الجزئين المتداخلين ؟ ولماذا ؟ وما هو الوضع الصحيح للصليبتين ؟ مع العلم أن هذا الكردان مركب في خط انتاج ينقل الحركة من جيربوكس إلى مجموعة من الدرافيل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## SAMBONASH (22 أبريل 2009)

اريد ان اعرف السعة اللتريه للماتور الهوندا سيفك d15b موديل 92


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 أبريل 2009)

م.عبدالوهاب يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> زائر جديد وأتمنى أن أنتفع بالمشاركة وأنفع إخواني والله يجعلنا ممن يتعاونون على البر و التقوى ولا يتعاونون على الإثم والعدوان.
> هناك سؤال واجهني في العمل أود الاجابة عليه إن أمكن ........ وهو كيفية تركيب عامود الكردان و إذا كان الكردان مكون من جزئين يتداخلوا ؛ ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة في ظبط الجزئين المتداخلين ؟ ولماذا ؟ وما هو الوضع الصحيح للصليبتين ؟ مع العلم أن هذا الكردان مركب في خط انتاج ينقل الحركة من جيربوكس إلى مجموعة من الدرافيل
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 للاسف اخي العزيز لم افهم بل لم اسمع اصلا ب ( الكردان ولا الصليبتين )
اذا امكن اكتبها بالانكليزيه​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 أبريل 2009)

الاثول قال:


> انا طالب هندسه ميكانيكيه يرجى المساعده في تزويدي بمعلومات عن الخلايا الشمسيه وطبيعه عملها وبعض الرسوم التفصيليه


 من هذا الرابط ستجد في المرفقات كناب عن الطاقة البديله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21420.html
وهنا توضيح مبسط للخلايا الشمسيه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21420.html







تعتبر الخلايا الشمسية من أهم الاختراعات التي ظهرت في العصر الحديث والتي تمكن الإنسان بفضلها من تأمين جزء لا بأس به من احتياجاته اليومية للطاقة عن طريق تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية سواء بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر. 

تعود فكرة الخلايا الشمسية إلى عام 1839 عندما اكتشف العالم الفرنسي ( إدموند بكوريل) أنه في حال تعرض قطب كهربائي للضوء ومغموس في محلول موصل ينتج تيار كهربائي، وبعد ذلك وفي عام 1941 تمكن المخترع الأمريكي (روسل أوهل) من إنتاج أول خلية شمسية مصنوعة من السليكون. 

وتصنع الخلايا الشمسية في العادة من السليكون المعالج كيميائيا، ويتم ترتيب طبقات من هذه المادة ومواد أخرى والأسلاك الناقلة للتيار الكهربائي ضمن نظام هندسي خاص، وفي حال تعرض هذه الخلية للضوء العادي أو ضوء الشمس فانه يتحرر منها الكترونات تنتقل عبر الأسلاك الكهربائية ويتم الاستفادة منها في تشغيل بعض الأجهزة الكهربائية أو استغلالها في إضاءة المصابيح الكهربائية. 

وتم استغلال الخلايا الشمسية (الكهروضوئية) في الكثير من مناحي الحياة اليومية كما تم استغلالها بشكل كبير لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لتشغيل الأقمار الصناعية في الفضاء وتشغيل السفن الفضائية التي تم إطلاقها لاكتشاف الكواكب والأجرام الكونية. 

وتعد هذه الخلايا مصدرا مثاليا لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية لكونها لا تتسبب في إحداث أي ضرر بيئي ولا ينتج عنها مخلفات وغازات كيميائية سامة، ومن هنا فقد تم دعم الأبحاث الخاصة بتطويرها واستغلالها بشكل واسع في شتى الميادين وفي شتى أنحاء العالم. 

ولكن كلفة إنتاج الخلايا الشمسية المرتفعة أصبحت أهم العوائق أمام التوسع في استغلالها، ومن هنا فقد أدرك العلماء أن التحدي الأكبر هو زيادة القدرة التحويلية للخلايا الشمسية، أي قدرتها على تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية وتخفيض كلفة إنتاجها، وتدل بعض الدراسات أنه قد تم تحقيق مستوى جيد لنسبة التحويل المطلوبة بلغت 32.3% من الطاقة الشمسية الداخلة إلى تيار كهربائي، ويعتقد الكثير من الباحثين انه يمكن الوصول إلى نسبة تحويل قد تصل إلى 40%. 

إن مثل هذه الزيادة في القدرة التحويلية للخلايا الشمسية سينجم عنها تقليل حجم هذه الخلايا وزيادة مقدار الطاقة الكهربائية الناتجة عنها وبالتالي تقليل كلفة إنتاجها، وهذا بدوره سيلعب دورا هاما في الحد من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري العالمية ومكافحة التلوث البيئي والذي أصبح الخطر الأول الذي يتهدد الإنسانية في الوقت الراهن.




http://teams.eas.muohio.edu/solarpower/WhatIsSolarPower.html​*Plasmonic solar cells​*http://www.erbium.nl/publications/pdfs/Plasmonic solar cells - Optics Express (2008).pdf
solar cells

http://solardat.uoregon.edu/download/Lessons/PVLessonPlan1SolarCells.pdf

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/خلايا_شمسية
وتابع هذه الصفحه من كوكل
http://www.google.ae/search?as_q=so...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images

ونسالكم الدعاء​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 أبريل 2009)

SAMBONASH قال:


> اريد ان اعرف السعة اللتريه للماتور الهوندا سيفك d15b موديل 92


 ابحث هنا
http://unlimitedjdm.com/cms/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=3&Itemid=47
http://got-jdm.com/products_all.html?page=2&disp_order=1


----------



## fidoman (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

أريد برنامج لحسابات الصاج وأوزانه


----------



## خالد العمرانى (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء افادتى عن كيفية لحام مواسير الpvc وكذلك الافادة عن ماكينة اللحام الخاصة بذلك وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (22 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> a concentric cylinder air turbine viscometer
> 
> 
> http://www.iop.org/ej/article/0022-3...jev1i9p933.pdf​
> ...


 
اني اشكرك ولو ضوجتك بس والله مدا افتهم اي شي فتحت النت بهاي الروابط كلشي ما فتهمت اذا امكن تشرحلي اشويه باتلعربي اخر موعد 2-5


----------



## إبراهيم إسحق (22 أبريل 2009)

أنا طالب ماجستير في الهيدروليك أريد المساعدة في خطة بحث متكاملة بالغة العربية والإنجليزية عن 
تأثير نوع زيت الهيدروليك في القدرة المنقولة
Effect Of Hydraulic Oil Type On The 
Transmitted Power 
أرجو مساعدتي وبسرعة 
لكم كل التقدير وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (23 أبريل 2009)

*ضروري : ما هي طريقة تغيير زيت القير الاتوماتك ؟*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

هل من طريقه معينه لتغيير زيت القير الاتوماتك بالسياره ؟

وذلك من اجل : تغيير كامل زيت القير وحتى 
الموجود بما يسمى : محول العزوم او التورك .

بانتظار ردكم , جزاكم الله خيرا .*


----------



## برهوم5 (23 أبريل 2009)

ليش ما حدا رد على طلبي رجاء ساعدوني بسرعة


----------



## م.عبدالوهاب يوسف (23 أبريل 2009)

أشكر الباشمهندس حامد على حسن تعاونه
الصليبة في الكردان هي ال Hook’s joint/universal joint/Cardan joint.


----------



## م.عبدالوهاب يوسف (23 أبريل 2009)

*أشكر الباشمهندس حامد على حسن تعاونه
الصليبة في الكردان هي ال Hook’s joint/universal joint/Cardan joint.*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم إسحق قال:


> أنا طالب ماجستير في الهيدروليك أريد المساعدة في خطة بحث متكاملة بالغة العربية والإنجليزية عن
> تأثير نوع زيت الهيدروليك في القدرة المنقولة
> Effect Of Hydraulic Oil Type On The
> Transmitted Power
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulic_machinery​
Automatic transmission​
Brake fluid​
Hydraulic brake​
National Fluid Power Association​
Sidelifter​
see this page in PDF form from google search
http://www.google.ae/search?as_q=Ef...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 أبريل 2009)

م.عبدالوهاب يوسف قال:


> أشكر الباشمهندس حامد على حسن تعاونه





م.عبدالوهاب يوسف قال:


> الصليبة في الكردان هي ال Hook’s joint/universal joint/Cardan joint.​


 


الاخ عبد الوهاب يوسف
تحية طيبه
اسف لعدم معرفتي القصد..
وهذا النوع من الوصلات الميكانيكيه يكون بعدة اشكال لذلك لا استطيع اجابتك بالتحديد للاختلافات المتعدده ولكني ساعطيك روبط البحث الصوري لتحديد النوع الذي ترغب بتفصيله .. ولكني متاكد بانك ستستغني عن التوضيح مع فائق حبي لك واحترامي
http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&q=Cardan+joint&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=
http://images.google.ae/images?gbv=2&hl=ar&sa=1&q=universal+joint&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور&aq=f&oq=​ وللمساعده فان الروابط تكون ضمن الصوره اي اضغط دبل كلك على الصوره وستتحول اللا الرابط​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم 12 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .*
> 
> *هل من طريقه معينه لتغيير زيت القير الاتوماتك بالسياره ؟*
> 
> ...


 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122393.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122393-2.html


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (23 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك , روابط لمواضيع مفيده ان شاء الله .

لكن كان قصدي عن : 

ما هي طريقة تغيير زيت القير ؟


----------



## م.أبوبكر الفيتوري (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم!عندي سؤلان
س: ماالفرق بين مضخة الزيتومضخة الماء؟
س:ماالفرق بين tube and pipe?
ارجوا الرد السريع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد العمرانى (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو من اخوانى الاعزاء طريقة لحام مواسير الpvc بجميع مقاساتها وكذلك ماكينات اللحام المستخدمة لذلك مع ارق تحياتى للجميع


----------



## باسم موحان (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل الافضل في تصنيع انابيب نقل مياه المجاري(المياه الثقيلة) معدن الكاربون ستيل ام كاست ايرون ولماذا


----------



## jojokoko2009 (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد واطلب مساعدتكم في ايجاد اجهزة القطع البارد للصفائح المعدنية وللتوضيح اكثر انا اعمل في شركة النفط ويوجد لدينا خزان ضخم سقف الخزان مكسور ومتنهي والسقف عبارة عن صفيحة معدنية ونريد قطع وازالو هذا السقف فارجوكم ساعدوني في ايجاد اي جهاز قطع لكن على البارد واشكركم جزيلا


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (23 أبريل 2009)

ممنون منك كثيرا جدا جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا
اخى الحمداوي


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (23 أبريل 2009)

عـــــــــــافــــــــــــــــاك الــــــــلـــــــــــه


----------



## SAMBONASH (23 أبريل 2009)

من فضلك اريد ان اعرف السعة اللتريه لماتور هوندا D15b سيفك للضروره القصوى


----------



## ايساف سعد (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن أحصل على معلومات تخص عدة الحفارة بالدقاق. وشكرا


----------



## m.d92 (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا الطالب خراطة وتسوية في مدرسة صناعية أريد بعض صور مخارط و فرايز cnc و أحدث سكينات تفريز بلأضافة الى برنامج الأتوكاد وشكراَ َ


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (24 أبريل 2009)

*ما هي فترة صلاحية زيوت محركات السيارات ؟*

*السلام عليكم .

ما هي فترة صلاحية زيوت محركات السيارات ؟
( اقصد المعبأ بجالونات وموجود على الرفوف قبل استخدامه ) . 
- هناك من ذكر ان زيت محرك السياره يجب ان لايمر على انتاجه 
اكثر من سنه قبل استخدامه , والا سيفقد خواصه ولا يكون جيد .

- هناك من ذكر انه يمكن تخزين زيوت محركات السيارات لمدة 3- 4 سنوات ,
- ومنهم من ذكر 5 او 7 سنوات للزيت المخزن ببراميل من الحديد .

احترت بذلك ... نصيحتكم وتوضيحكم العلمي بارك الله فيكم .*


----------



## مروان حداد (24 أبريل 2009)

Dear Engineers
do there any Engineer can help me ? am looking for the principles of design Natural Gas Pipe line system(city gas system) and the components of the system such as vaporizers,storage tank (above or below ground),pressure reducing units, safety valves, pipes and fittings..etc as well as the standard design calculations
your kind replay is highly appreciated
Eng. Haddad


----------



## nabilhabib (24 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز انا بحاجة الى الكود bs en 12285-2:2005 والكود ul 142 اذا ممكن أخي الكريم ولكم جزيل الشكر

أخوكم نبيل محمد حبيب من سلطنة عمان


----------



## الأميرهـ (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا أريد كتب أو أبحاث أو مجلات
عن فيزياء البلازما
وتكوون بالعربي

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم 12 قال:


> *السلام عليكم .*
> 
> *ما هي فترة صلاحية زيوت محركات السيارات ؟*
> *( اقصد المعبأ بجالونات وموجود على الرفوف قبل استخدامه ) . *
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز لا تحتار
ودعني اذكرك فقط ... واسال هل تعرف كم سنه بقي البترول تحت الارض قبل ان يستخرج ويكرر ويصبح زيت معبا ؟؟؟؟ اذا لا يفقد خواصه اذا ما عبا بشكل صحيح ولم يتعرض لقساوة الظروف الفيزيائيه او الاضافات الكيميائيه او الرطوبه او الحراره العاليه . لذلك اكثر المصنعين لا يثبتون فترة الصلاحيه على منتجاتهم لهذا السبب .. وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أبريل 2009)

m.d92 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا الطالب خراطة وتسوية في مدرسة صناعية أريد بعض صور مخارط و فرايز cnc و أحدث سكينات تفريز بلأضافة الى برنامج الأتوكاد وشكراَ َ


 

 اخي العزيز اجبنا احد الاخوان اجابه مستفيضه في احد الصفحات السابقه لذا ارجو المراجعه للحصول على ما ترغب​


----------



## بن علوي (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
حياكم الله وبعد :
لي طلب عندكم بعنوان ( Maintenance Planning and scheduling ) يعني بشكل عام حول خطط الصيانه والجدوله .....يفضل في الغه الانجليزيه 
و كتاب عن ( operation research ) للكاتب طه حمدي .....

ولكم جزيل الشكر مني


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أبريل 2009)

الأميرهـ قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتوا أريد كتب أو أبحاث أو مجلات
> عن فيزياء البلازما
> وتكوون بالعربي
> ...


 
من هذا الموقع ايضا تابعي الروابط الفرعيه والمصادر التي استخلص منها البحث
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A8%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B2%D9%85%D8%A7_(%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B2%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%A1)

وهذا منتدى متخصص
http://www.hazemsakeek.com/vb/index.php?​


----------



## خضر57 (24 أبريل 2009)

ارجوأن تقدمو لي شرحا وافيا وكافيا عن فراملabs مع الصور الايضاحية وطريقة العمل 
ولكم الشكر وكل الشكر مقدما يااحبائي .


----------



## خضر57 (24 أبريل 2009)

احبابي اريد شرحا عن فرامل abs مع الصور بالسرعة القصوى وشكرا لكم .


----------



## خضر57 (24 أبريل 2009)

ياأخي اريد شرح عن فرامل abs مع الايضاح بالصور وشكرا


----------



## باسم موحان (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل بالامكان اجابتي عن السوال التالي
ايهما افضل في صناعة انابيب نقل المياه الثقيلة(مياه المجاري) معدن الكاربون ستيلcarbon steel ام الكاست ايرون cast iron ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايمان محمد الفاضلي (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

استهل مشاركتي في هذ الصرح المتميز بالرد على الاستاذ الكبير حامد الذي يدهشنا دائما باعماله و الذي يشرفنا عربيا و ان شاء الله دوليا.

شكرا للمجهودات الجبارة و اتمنى اعطائي اي معلومات عن الطاقة الشمسية

تحياتي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أبريل 2009)

باسم موحان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هل بالامكان اجابتي عن السوال التالي
> ايهما افضل في صناعة انابيب نقل المياه الثقيلة(مياه المجاري) معدن الكاربون ستيلcarbon steel ام الكاست ايرون cast iron ولكم جزيل الشكر


 الاختيار الافضل هو cast iron لانه الارخص والاكثر عمرا واكثر تحمل للصدمات​


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

ايمان محمد الفاضلي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> 
> استهل مشاركتي في هذ الصرح المتميز بالرد على الاستاذ الكبير حامد الذي يدهشنا دائما باعماله و الذي يشرفنا عربيا و ان شاء الله دوليا.
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختي الكريمة , سؤالك سبق وأن أجاب عليه الأستاذ حامد قبل مدة قريبة , وهذا رابط لمشاركته
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1066331-1061-post.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أبريل 2009)

ايمان محمد الفاضلي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> 
> استهل مشاركتي في هذ الصرح المتميز بالرد على الاستاذ الكبير حامد الذي يدهشنا دائما باعماله و الذي يشرفنا عربيا و ان شاء الله دوليا.
> 
> ...


 

الاخت الفاضله ايمان الفاضلي
مرحبا بك معنا ونزداد شرفا بتواجدك هنا . هذا التواجد المميز الذي يبشر بمفهوم عربي ينبا بان المستقبل بايدينا ما دمنا نفكر بالطاقه البديله ..
باسمي ونيابة عن الاخوه الزملاء في هذا الصرح العلمي الكبير ارحب بك اختنا وزميلتنا العزيزه وعلى الرحب والسعه .... سعداء جدا بحضورك كابتن امونه .
وسازودك بتقرير مفصل انشاء الله​


----------



## ايمان محمد الفاضلي (24 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اختي الكريمة , سؤالك سبق وأن أجاب عليه الأستاذ حامد قبل مدة قريبة , وهذا رابط لمشاركته
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1066331-1061-post.html


 
شكرا لك اخي العزيز انس
و امتناني لاحضارك الرابط
تحياتي


----------



## ايمان محمد الفاضلي (24 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> الاخت الفاضله ايمان الفاضلي
> 
> مرحبا بك معنا ونزداد شرفا بتواجدك هنا . هذا التواجد المميز الذي يبشر بمفهوم عربي ينبا بان المستقبل بايدينا ما دمنا نفكر بالطاقه البديله ..
> باسمي ونيابة عن الاخوه الزملاء في هذا الصرح العلمي الكبير ارحب بك اختنا وزميلتنا العزيزه وعلى الرحب والسعه .... سعداء جدا بحضورك كابتن امونه .
> ...


 
تسلم على الترحيب استاذي حامد،ليس غريبا على اصلكم الطيب

احترامي و تقديري


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أبريل 2009)

> *أذا أعجبك موضوع او مشاركة فلا تقل لي شكرا, بل قل*
> 
> *"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...*
> *وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
> ...


 
*شكرا لك اخي انس للتواجد المثمر*
*وتقبل تحياتي*
"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


​


----------



## anass81 (25 أبريل 2009)

jojokoko2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عضو جديد واطلب مساعدتكم في ايجاد اجهزة القطع البارد للصفائح المعدنية وللتوضيح اكثر انا اعمل في شركة النفط ويوجد لدينا خزان ضخم سقف الخزان مكسور ومتنهي والسقف عبارة عن صفيحة معدنية ونريد قطع وازالو هذا السقف فارجوكم ساعدوني في ايجاد اي جهاز قطع لكن على البارد واشكركم جزيلا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو منك ان تضع سؤالك في ملتقى الهندسة المدنية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f5.html

أو في *الملتقى المخصص ل تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية Sheet Metal *

وسوف تجد اجابات وافية باذن الله


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (25 أبريل 2009)

مهندس حمداوي

لدي سؤالين

لماذا لا يتأكل معدن stainless steel

السؤال الثاني 

لماذا اشتهرت المضخة الترسية بضخ الزيوت والوقود؟


----------



## بن علوي (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله بركاته 
في البدايه اريد ان اطلب مشروع تخرج حول ( maintenance planning sheduling ) بشكل عام اي كل ما يشمل خخط الصيانه والجدواله ....

وطلب اخير كتاب حول (operatoin reserch ) للمؤالف ( sharma ) بحوث عمليه للكاتب شارما ..

ولكم جزيل الشكر مني


----------



## المهاجر35 (25 أبريل 2009)

جك السيارة الهيدروليكي
عبارة عن طرمبة هيدروكليكية ولكن يدوية اي نحن الذين نقوم بتحريكها وبالتالي للحصول على الضغط القادر على رفع الجك الى الأعلى لرفع السيارة
ويمكن اعتبار هذا الجك طرمبة هيدروليكية مكبسية اي الذي يقوم بتوليد الضغك هو مكبس نحركه نحن عن طريق بيب 
والجزء الآخر هو الشفت الذي قد يكون مؤلف من اكثر من قطعة متداخلة ببعضها البعض بينهما سيلات من الربل لمنع تسرب الضغط الذي يؤدي الى تسربالزيتالى خارج الجك
وطبعا خزان الزين الذي يحوي على كمية الزيت الكافية للحصول على قوة الضغط المطلوب لرفح الحمولة
وتختلف الجكات باختلاف وزن السيارة
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
ان الذي يرفع هو القوة المتولدة عن الضغط وليس الضغط نفسه


----------



## anass81 (25 أبريل 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> مهندس حمداوي
> 
> لدي سؤالين
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

هذا جواب للسؤال الأول

http://corrosion-doctors.org/MatSelect/corrstainsteel.htm


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (25 أبريل 2009)

اخ حامد ذكرت سابقا عن الاجهادات الميكانيكيه على اجزاء التورباين ممكن بحث او موقع لم افهم شيء من هذه الروابط


----------



## علي جبار2 (25 أبريل 2009)

الى الاخ (حامد الحمداوي) 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكر جهودك المبذولة في مساعدتي ومساعدة اخواني المهندسين ورفد المنتدى بالمعلومات القيمة
لدي حاجة وارجو منك مساعدتي لاني لم استطع العثور على مرادي من المواقع على الانترنيت
اني مهندس اعمل في اختصاص فحص الاهتزازات للمكائن الدوارة ولا استطيع تحديد حدود المقبول والغير مقبول alarm 1,2 اضافة الى اني لا استطيع تحديد المشاكل الميكانيكية في المعدات الدوارة ارجوك مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكلة ولك جزيل الشكر.....
ارجو ان تكون الاجابة بروابط مباشرة


----------



## مروان حداد (25 أبريل 2009)

Dear Engineers
do there any Engineer can help me ? am looking for the principles of design of Natural Gas Pipe line system(city gas) and the design calculation of the main components of the system such as vaporizers, compressors, storage tank (above or below ground),pressure reducing units, safety valves, pipes and fittings..etc 
your kind replay is highly appreciated
Eng. Haddad


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أبريل 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> مهندس حمداوي
> 
> لدي سؤالين
> 
> ...


 
 بعد ان اجابك الاخ انس مشكورا على السؤال الاول ساجيبك على الثاني :
والجواب ببساطه انها ليس فقط الزيوت والوقود بل تتعدى ذلك الى السوائل الكيميائيه ذات اللزوجه العاليه ... اي انها تعمل مع كل السوائل ولكن بكفاءات مختلفه تبعا للزوجة الشائل وتكون العلاقه بينهما
طرديه مع زيادة اللزوجه النوعيه لكل سائل ..
As the gears rotate they separate on the intake side of the pump, creating a void and suction which is filled by fluid. The fluid is carried by the gears to the discharge side of the pump, where the meshing of the gears displace the fluid. The mechanical clearances are small—on the order of a thousandth of an inch (micrometres). The tight clearances, along with the speed of rotation, effectively prevent the fluid from leaking backwards.
The rigid design of the gears and housing allow for very high pressures and the ​


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندى استفسار لماذا يتم فتح مجارى الخوابير على زاوية 120 درجة
لماذا 120 درجة لماذا لاتكون 180 درجة مثلا 
برجاء الرد عليا بسرعة ويكون رد علمى


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أبريل 2009)

المهاجر35 قال:


> جك السيارة الهيدروليكي
> عبارة عن طرمبة هيدروكليكية ولكن يدوية اي نحن الذين نقوم بتحريكها وبالتالي للحصول على الضغط القادر على رفع الجك الى الأعلى لرفع السيارة
> ويمكن اعتبار هذا الجك طرمبة هيدروليكية مكبسية اي الذي يقوم بتوليد الضغك هو مكبس نحركه نحن عن طريق بيب
> والجزء الآخر هو الشفت الذي قد يكون مؤلف من اكثر من قطعة متداخلة ببعضها البعض بينهما سيلات من الربل لمنع تسرب الضغط الذي يؤدي الى تسربالزيتالى خارج الجك
> ...


 
شكرا لك اخي العزيز للتوضيح الرائع
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## حازم سمير (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد من الساده المهندسين الاجابه على هذا السوءال
اسباب وجود صوت غير طبيعى من تربينة الضغط المنخفض لتربينه بخاريه قدرتها 150 م.و درجه حراره البخار 535 ضغط البخار الرئيسى 100 بار ضغط التفريغ 96.-


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أبريل 2009)

ENG/A.H.M قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندى استفسار لماذا يتم فتح مجارى الخوابير على زاوية 120 درجة
> لماذا 120 درجة لماذا لاتكون 180 درجة مثلا
> برجاء الرد عليا بسرعة ويكون رد علمى


 
اولا ماهي الخوابير وهل تقصد slots 
وثانيا باي جزء تقصد اخي العزيز
كون المعنى هنا في قلب الشاعر
لكي نفهم السؤال قبل الرد العلمي​


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (25 أبريل 2009)

لماذا يتم فتح مجارى الخوابير على زاوية 120 درجة


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (25 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> اولا ماهي الخوابير وهل تقصد slots
> 
> وثانيا باي جزء تقصد اخي العزيز
> كون المعنى هنا في قلب الشاعر
> ...


 اولا شكرا على الرد
يتم تثبيت الترس فى نهاية العامود عن طريق 2 خابور keys الزاوية بين مجرى الخابور الاول والثانى 120 درجة والسؤال لماذا 120 درجة


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

books in finite elements
*<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="77">A_First_Course_in_Finite_Elements.rar http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh...e_Elements_rar 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="80">CRC The Finite Element Method Using Matlab.pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh...ing_Matlab_pdf 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="83">Discrete Mathematics - Finite Elements - Prentice Hall - Introduction To Finite Mathematics, 3Rd Edition.pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh...Rd_Edition_pdf 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="86">finite element analysis of composite laminar.pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh...te_laminar_pdf 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="89">Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method.pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh...ent_Method_pdf 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="92">Finite Element Procedures - K.J. Bathe.djvu http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh...K_J_Bathe_djvu 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="95">Finite Element Analysis - Theory And Application With Ansys - Saeed Moaveni - (Prentice Hall).pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh...ntice_Hall_pdf 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="98">finite element using maple.pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh...sing_maple_pdf*​


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

follow books finite 
*Applied Finite Element Analysis - Larry J. Segerlind.pdf
Book Introduction To The Finite Elements Method.pdf
CRC The Finite Element Method Using Matlab.pdf*​


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

A_First_Course_in_Finite_Elements.rar-


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 أبريل 2009)

خضر57 قال:


> احبابي اريد شرحا عن فرامل abs مع الصور بالسرعة القصوى وشكرا لكم .


 http://www.ukcar.com/features/tech/others/Anti-Lock-Brakes/






http://faq.f650.com/GSFAQs/TheABSFAQ.htm
http://www.sundevilauto.com/auto-diagrams-abs-brakes.asp






http://vb.dll3.com/93772.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 أبريل 2009)

مروان حداد قال:


> Dear Engineers





مروان حداد قال:


> do there any Engineer can help me ? am looking for the principles of design Natural Gas Pipe line system(city gas system) and the components of the system such as vaporizers,storage tank (above or below ground),pressure reducing units, safety valves, pipes and fittings..etc as well as the standard design calculations
> your kind replay is highly appreciated
> Eng. Haddad​



http://citydoc.cityofmesa.org/citydoc1/groups/public/documents/jobdescriptions/c5_002562.pdf
http://citydoc.cityofmesa.org/citydoc1/groups/public/documents/jobdescriptions/c5_002562.pdf
http://citydoc.cityofmesa.org/citydoc1/groups/public/documents/jobdescriptions/c5_003078.pdf
http://www.wahoo.ne.us/pdf/Regulations/GasRegs.pdf
http://ares.tu.chiba-u.jp/~papers/paper/ACEE/ACEE2006-IVA3_Nakane.pdf
http://www.ccdeh.com/commttee/food/documents/Guidelines/Ventilation_long.pdf
http://www.eia.doe.gov/pub/oil_gas/natural_gas/analysis_publications/ngpipeline/transsys_design.html​http://internet.ktu.lt/lt/mokslas/zurnalai/mechanika/mech_54/Bareisa454.pdf ​


----------



## برهوم5 (26 أبريل 2009)

ليش ما حدا برد على سؤالي ليش مش معبريني بالمنتدى ولا حدا بعطيني جواب


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ...
إخوانى الكرام ..
ارجوا إفادتى عن خصائص البرونز الفسفورى,ومدى استخدامة فى صناعة مضخات المياة الغاطسة (متعددة المراحل) وهل من الافضل ان تكون مراوح المضخة الغاطسة فى الابار من البرونز الفسفورى ام من الاستنلس أستيل 304

أرجوا الافادة وجزاكم الله خيراً ...


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 أبريل 2009)

صهيب حامد المولى قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين انا مهندس حاسبات فمن لدية معلومة جديدة فيما يخص الانترنيت يبعثها على العنوان الاتي وله جزيل الشكر [email protected]


http://rapidshare.com/files/171117664/Handboo_re_-1605661082.rarhttp://www.iraqi-eng.net/vb/redirec...com/file/34421242/fb31a7d0/__________100.html


----------



## احمد محمود احمد صا (26 أبريل 2009)

اريد شرح على انظمة الضغط


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 أبريل 2009)

برهوم5 قال:


> ليش ما حدا برد على سؤالي ليش مش معبريني بالمنتدى ولا حدا بعطيني جواب


 
نحن اسفين يا اخ برهوم 
ومعذرون بنفس الوقت
اسفين لعدم الرد ومعذورين لانك لم تكتب ما تريد باللغه الانكليزيه . وهو رجائنا لكم قي اول صفحه لهذا الموضوع .. وعليه ارجو توضيح طلبك لنتمكن من اجابتك .. وتقبل ارق المنى​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 أبريل 2009)

برهوم5 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن اذا حدا بعرف كيف تصنع اقلام الحبر وشفرات الحلاقة واكياس النايلون يعني بدي كيف عملية التصنيع بالضبط بشكل اوضح كيف بتم انتاجهم بالمصنع ورجاء بدي اياهم ضروري واهم شي اقلام الحبر الجافة طبعا او اذا بتعرفوا مواقع بتوصلني للي بدي اياه


 

http://www.madehow.com/Volume-3/Ballpoint-Pen.html






من هذا الرابط تحصل على المخططات الانسيابيه للخط الانتاجي
Download Our Process Flowcharts Software FREE!



http://www.smartdraw.com/downloads/index.htm?WT.svl=boxImagehttp://www.smartdraw.com/downloads/index.htm?WT.svl=templatesImage


http://www.inouting.com/inout.ing/pen-do-view-penid-36.html


----------



## م. احمد مقبول (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا..
في البداية أود أن أشكركم على هذا العمل الجميع..

أود أن ترشدوني إلى ملف أو مستندأو موقع فيه كل ما يتعلق بالصمامات (valves) أنواعها.. وظائفها.. صيانتها
و يفضل أن تكون هذه المعلومات باللغة الانجليزية.

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسد الصحراء2009 (26 أبريل 2009)

ارجو اخي شرح عن single side welding للهناجر بخصوص built up sections fabrcation و هل يوجد double side welding sections 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## noore (26 أبريل 2009)

solution manual 

experimental methods for engineers 7th edition by J.P.Holman


سريييييع ارجوكم 


ماني محصله في النت:82:


نحياني


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (26 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> a concentric cylinder air turbine viscometer
> 
> 
> http://www.iop.org/ej/article/0022-3...jev1i9p933.pdf​
> ...


 

اترجاكم اساعدوني لم يتبقى شيء للتقرير وهذه الروابط اكثرها غير شغاله رجا اخوي مساعده بشي او ضح رجا رجا رجا


----------



## مروان حداد (26 أبريل 2009)

Thank you so much Eng, HAMED ALHAMDAWI for your kind effort..(BARAK ALLAH FEEK)


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 أبريل 2009)

*



السلام عليكم جميعا..
في البداية أود أن أشكركم على هذا العمل الجميع..

أود أن ترشدوني إلى ملف أو مستندأو موقع فيه كل ما يتعلق بالصمامات (valves) أنواعها.. وظائفها.. صيانتها
و يفضل أن تكون هذه المعلومات باللغة الانجليزية.

ولكم جزيل الشكر

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valve​ 



 





Check Valves
Control Valves​
Automatic Control Valves​
Air Release Valves​
Float Valves​

Gate Valves​
Unleaded Valves​
Vacuum Valves​
Foot Valves​
Backflow Preventers​
*Operation and Maintenance of ​*

*different valve types *
http://www.google.ae/url?q=http://w...result&usg=AFQjCNHlg0mygpsSls0EU1H6-BzoaOR2Cw​ 
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&num=20&q=valves++mentenance&btnG=%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB%21&meta=lr%3Dlang_en​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 أبريل 2009)

اسد الصحراء2009 قال:


> ارجو اخي شرح عن single side welding للهناجر بخصوص built up sections fabrcation و هل يوجد double side welding sections
> وجزاك الله كل خير


 

single side welding


http://www.aws.org/wj/2006/08/wj0806-26.pdf
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/7429713.html
yes ,
double side welding
http://www.engr.uky.edu/~ymzhang/Papers/Keyhole DSAW Paper.pdf​


----------



## علي صكبان (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى التفضل بتزويدي معلومات عن مخطط حديد-كاربون اكون شاكر لكم ..مع التقدير


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (27 أبريل 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برهوم5 

 
_ليش ما حدا برد على سؤالي ليش مش معبريني بالمنتدى ولا حدا بعطيني جواب_

_Dear barhom write what you need I will try to help you_
_don't warry_


----------



## boze2007 (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد بعض الكتب الخاصة بــــ turbine a gaz +compréseur+pompe


----------



## عبدالله الكويتي (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اول اشكر جميع العاملين في هذا الموقع المتميز وجعل الله جهدكم في مزان اعمالكم ....
اخواني انا طالب في الاكادميه البحريه ودكتور طلب مني تقرير مختصر جدا لانه سوفه يكون سؤال في متحان الفاينل 
التقرير عن اجهزه قياس معدل تدفق المائع (Q=Flow reat) وانا اخترت نوع يسمه 
Rota-meters
انا بحثت ولقيت وظيفه الجهاز وشكله 
بس بغيت طريقه عمل الجهاز بختصار جدا
ومميزات الجهاز 
وعيوبه 
وتطبيقات الجهاز ويرجا كتابه بلغه عربيه
ارجو الرد على بسرع وقت ولكم جزيل الشكر ....


----------



## anass81 (27 أبريل 2009)

علي صكبان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يرجى التفضل بتزويدي معلومات عن مخطط حديد-كاربون اكون شاكر لكم ..مع التقدير



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو ان يكون هذا ما تبحث عنه

http://www.davistownmuseum.org/PDFs/Pub42_Glossary_Appendix1_Iron Carbon Diagrams.pdf

http://www.pg.gda.pl/~kkrzyszt/Topic 9.pdf

http://www.sv.vt.edu/classes/MSE2094_NoteBook/96ClassProj/examples/kimcon.html

http://www.substech.com/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=iron-carbon_phase_diagram

http://steel.keytometals.com/Articles/Art153.htm
http://www.staff.ncl.ac.uk/s.j.bull/mmm211/STEEL/sld004.htm


----------



## محمد جاسم حمود (27 أبريل 2009)

انا مهندس كيمياوي اعمل في صناعة الاسمدة ارجو منكم الحصول على معلومات تخص وحدات تحلية المياة وكالاتي :
التصاميم الاساسية مع engineering flow diagrams لوحدات تحلية بطاقة 6-48 متر مكعب \ساعة 
كذلك طرق الغسل الكيمياوي والحلول لمشاكل الاغشية مع بعض التصاميم الاقتصادية لاحواض الترسيب مع المواد الكيمياوية المضافة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 أبريل 2009)

boze2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد بعض الكتب الخاصة بــــ turbine a gaz +compréseur+pompe


 

اخي العزيز كان جزء من الاجابه في نفس الصفحه التي وضعت فيها سؤالك ان يكن اغلبه

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حامد الحمداوي 

 
_a concentric cylinder air turbine viscometer


http://www.iop.org/ej/article/0022-3...jev1i9p933.pdf



advanced adiabatic compressed air energy storage for the
http://www.ewi.uni-koeln.de/*******/...al2004_ger.pdf​



co2 separation technology and gas turbine applications-key challenges
http://www.nt.ntnu.no/users/blekkan/...tch/roekke.pdf​



how does a combined-cycle power plant work? 
http://www.metcalfenergycenter.com/f...escription.doc​




mathematical models for design of gas turbine heat exchangers
http://www3.acadlib.lv/greydoc/goldb...dberga_ang.doc​



some other information my help you

http://www.navygouge.com/newstuff/ap...es/engines.doc


http://mihd.net/4a2f8z
http://mihd.net/zs5ba8
http://mihd.net/zbhd9f
http://mihd.net/w23oxt
__________________​_


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (27 أبريل 2009)

ليش محد يجاوبني اذا محد بدى يساعدني كولولي اروح بغير مكان ادور والله مدا اعرف ليش محد ساعدني لحد الان


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 أبريل 2009)

عبدالله الكويتي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اول اشكر جميع العاملين في هذا الموقع المتميز وجعل الله جهدكم في مزان اعمالكم ....
> اخواني انا طالب في الاكادميه البحريه ودكتور طلب مني تقرير مختصر جدا لانه سوفه يكون سؤال في متحان الفاينل
> التقرير عن اجهزه قياس معدل تدفق المائع (Q=Flow reat) وانا اخترت نوع يسمه
> ...


 sorry i do not find the arabic decuments
http://www.ceesi.com/docs_techlib/events/ishm1999/Docs/018.PDF


----------



## amir borhane (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
حياكم الله و بياكم
أرجو و عسى أن يكون الكل بخير و عافية و صحة و منعة
الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه الذي هدانا و ما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله
و الصلاة و السلام على خير و أشرف و و أحب المرسلين محمد النبي الأمي عليه أفضل الصلاة و أزكى التسليم أما بعد
فأنا مهندس في سنتي النهائية من اختصاص طاقويات و مشروع نهاية الدراسة موضوعه حول الأيروديناميك للسيارة و العنوان باللغة الفرنسية التالي Contribution à l'analyse et au contrôle des sillages autour du corps d'Ahmed par plaques séparatrices longitudinales (PSL
أرجو مساعدتي في ايجاد بحوث حول هذا الموضوع و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (27 أبريل 2009)

اعزائي المشرفين
احتاج معرفة مواصفات ضواغط واقسام معامل انتاج الغازات الصناعية 
مع بالغ الامتنان


----------



## noore (27 أبريل 2009)

يا ناس انا مني لاقي الحول بتعت الكتاب ده 

experimental methods for engineers 7th edition by J.P.Holman


ارجوا المساعده


----------



## عبدالله رحمه (27 أبريل 2009)

انا عبدالله واريد منكم تصور عن الدوائر الكهربيه في السيارات


----------



## imabohilal (27 أبريل 2009)

*مخمدات الصوت*

السلام عليكم

اخواني ابحث عن برنامج وكتاب يساعد في تصميم مخمدات الصوت Sound attenuators or duct silencers، وكذلك عن برنامج شركة ماكويSound Analyzer. ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## عبدالله الكويتي (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيل اخي العزيز


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 أبريل 2009)

noore قال:


> يا ناس انا مني لاقي الحول بتعت الكتاب ده
> 
> experimental methods for engineers 7th edition by J.P.Holman
> 
> ...


 try from
http://www.friendlyduck.com/AF_TA/rel/index.cfm?RST=UNXCOM&TAD=405869&dl=am​


----------



## شيششى (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب فى الهندسة الميكانيكية اريد موضوع عن خطوط الكفاءة المتساوية فى التوربينات المائية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 أبريل 2009)

محمد جاسم حمود قال:


> انا مهندس كيمياوي اعمل في صناعة الاسمدة ارجو منكم الحصول على معلومات تخص وحدات تحلية المياة وكالاتي :
> التصاميم الاساسية مع engineering flow diagrams لوحدات تحلية بطاقة 6-48 متر مكعب \ساعة
> كذلك طرق الغسل الكيمياوي والحلول لمشاكل الاغشية مع بعض التصاميم الاقتصادية لاحواض الترسيب مع المواد الكيمياوية المضافة


http://www.ada-eg.com/ada/home.php
http://www.bae.ncsu.edu/programs/extension/publicat/wqwm/he419.html
http://www.epa.gov/ogwdw/sdwa/30th/factsheets/pdfs/fs_30ann_treatment_web.pdf
http://www.cyber-nook.com/water/Solutions.html
http://www.cee.mtu.edu/~jm41/book/water.pdf

there is many kind to drinking water treatments . any type you mean ?? thank you​


----------



## anass81 (28 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> try from
> http://www.friendlyduck.com/af_ta/rel/index.cfm?rst=unxcom&tad=405869&dl=am​



السلام عليكم اخي حامد

عند الضغط على الرابط , يظهر لي موقع يطلب تسجيل للدخول, هل الكتاب موجود في ذلك الموقع؟

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (28 أبريل 2009)

مهندس حامد

اعلم ان الكثافة هي الكتلة الحجم

ولكن اريد تفسريها بالعامية و ماذا نستفيد منها؟


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي حامد
> 
> عند الضغط على الرابط , يظهر لي موقع يطلب تسجيل للدخول, هل الكتاب موجود في ذلك الموقع؟
> 
> بارك الله فيك


 

 اهلا بك اخي العزيز المهندس انس
انا قلت له حاول لاني لم ادخل الموقع . ولانه الموقع الوحيد الذي ان توفر الحل فهو هناك من خلال البحث .. اي لم اجد ما يوحي الى ان الحلول متوفره الا هناك ... وتقبل فائق مودتي واعتزازي​


----------



## anass81 (28 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> اهلا بك اخي العزيز المهندس انس
> انا قلت له حاول لاني لم ادخل الموقع . ولانه الموقع الوحيد الذي ان توفر الحل فهو هناك من خلال البحث .. اي لم اجد ما يوحي الى ان الحلول متوفره الا هناك ... وتقبل فائق مودتي واعتزازي​



السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك استاذ حامد على هذا التوضيح:75:
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## فواز قحام (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اني اعمل على انجاز لوجسيال يتعلق بحساب جميع الخصائص التارمو ديناميك لتربين الغاز ارجو المساعدة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 أبريل 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> مهندس حامد
> 
> اعلم ان الكثافة هي الكتلة الحجم
> 
> ولكن اريد تفسريها بالعامية و ماذا نستفيد منها؟


 
الاخ العزيز عبد الله
لا ادري ماهو الموضوع واين او متى ولكن عموما
بالعاميه الكثافه : هي مقدار المكونات او الجزيئات للماده الموجوده في وحدة الحجم 
اما الاستفاده منها : فهي تحدد الخواص الفيزيائيه للماده ومدى ملائمتها للاستخدامات والتطبيقات العلميه ... مثلا اختير الزئبق لاجهزة القياس مثل الحراره والضغط .. او الماء وغيرها
وللتوضيح اكثر طن هواء ( غير مضغوط ) وطن حديد ايهما يشغل مساحة اكير في الفضاء .. هذا ما تحدده الكثافه ... شكرا لك​


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (28 أبريل 2009)

الاخ حامد اني راح اكتب طلبي بوضوح واترجاك اتكون المساعده اوضح ما يمكن لانه لم يتبقى سوى يوم واحد 

البحث في مادة الميكانيك يريد الاستاذ تقرير علمي او بحث علمي حول 

الاجهادات الميكانيكيه على اجزاء التورباين 


اتمنى ان اكون وضحت طلبي اترجاك المساعده اتكون في اقصى مجهودك 
جزاك الله الف خير 
ياريت يكون البحث بالصور 
و هذا طلب بالنجليزي 
stress of the turbine


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم لقد توظفت حديثا في مصنع لآلات التكييف في الرياض ( مصنع النجمة الذهبية) وأجد صعوبة كبيرة في التعامل مع الأجناس المختلفة وفهم طبيعة عمل المنتجات والتعامل بالأنكليزية علما أنه أول عمل لي بعد التخرج فأرجو ممن لديه خبرة في مصانع التكييف أن يرسل لي كتبا عن آلات التكييف(...AHU,chiller,packaed,etc) وبعض النصائح في مجال العمل


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 أبريل 2009)

المهندس البرشلوني قال:


> الاخ حامد اني راح اكتب طلبي بوضوح واترجاك اتكون المساعده اوضح ما يمكن لانه لم يتبقى سوى يوم واحد





المهندس البرشلوني قال:


> البحث في مادة الميكانيك يريد الاستاذ تقرير علمي او بحث علمي حول ​
> 
> الاجهادات الميكانيكيه على اجزاء التورباين ​
> 
> ...






برشلوني هذا اولا كتاب باللغه العربيه عن الطاقه البديله وبيه معلومات عن موضوعك وتدلل
اسم الكتاب تكنولوجيا الطاقه البديله للدكتور سعد يوسف عياش
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6685087/-​


انت تعتقد ان طلبك متكامل وانا اقول لك العكس وربما ستكون الاجابه غير مفيده بالنسبه لك لان لم تذكر نوع التورباين .. وهذا كتاب اخر
*EFFECT OF MEAN STRESS ON THE DAMAGEOF WIND TURBINE BLADES*​


http://www.sandia.gov/wind/asme/AIAA-2004-0172.pdf
STRESS ANALYSIS OF HYDRAULIC TURBINE PARTS​


http://www.usbr.gov/pmts/hydraulics_lab/pubs/EM/EM30.pdf​


*TRANSIENT STATE STRESS ANALYSIS ON AN AXIAL*
*FLOW GAS TURBINE BLADES AND DISK USING FINITE ELEMENT PROCEDURE*​


[URL="http://www.wseas.us/e-library/conferences/2006elounda2/papers/538-133.pdf"]http://www.wseas.us/e-library/conferences/2006elounda2/papers/538-133.pdf[/URL]​



*Structures Design Task - Engineering Analysis*
*http://ocw.mit.edu/NR/rdonlyres/Civil-and-Environmental-Engineering/1-101Fall-2006/68F15C4D-0DCC-4786-A78A-3CD5EFA459FA/0/analysis2.pdf*​


*Evaluation of Torsional Efforts on Thermal*
*achines Shaft with Gas Turbine resulting of Automatic Reclosing*
*http://www.waset.org/pwaset/v22/v22-92.pdf*
*عزيزي البرشلوني هاي مجموعه كتب وما تحتاج الى بحث . فقط تقراها*
*واعذرنا اذا قصرنا وياك .. وثق طلبك ما واضح ولحد هذه اللحظه*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 أبريل 2009)

riyadh1 قال:


> السلام عليكم لقد توظفت حديثا في مصنع لآلات التكييف في الرياض ( مصنع النجمة الذهبية) وأجد صعوبة كبيرة في التعامل مع الأجناس المختلفة وفهم طبيعة عمل المنتجات والتعامل بالأنكليزية علما أنه أول عمل لي بعد التخرج فأرجو ممن لديه خبرة في مصانع التكييف أن يرسل لي كتبا عن آلات التكييف(...ahu,chiller,packaed,etc) وبعض النصائح في مجال العمل


 




 مبروك اخي العزيز واليك الاتي
1- اقتنع تماما انك في طور التدريب وتعلم من اصغر موظف الى اكبرهم بتواضع
2- تعود على ظروف العمل كالوقت والالتزام 
3- راقب كل شيء حتى تصرفات العاملين والمسئولين مع بعضهم
4- اسئل عن كل شيء بلا تردد ومن اي شخص
5- اطلع واقرا كل ما متوفر من معلومات وخرائط حتى خرائط التنصيب المدني
6- لا تعتبر العمل واجب بل تعامل معه كخدمه انسانيه ووطنيه وهوايه
7- اعتمد التعلم العملي اكثر من النظري
8- لا تكن سلطوي بل مهني متعاون 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وساجيبك عن كل شيء بالتفصيل مستقبلا​


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا الك اخي العزيز والله ما قصرت بكلشي 
اذا عندك اي بحث عني انوع من انوع التورباين 

طلبي يكول الاجهاداد الميكانيكيه على اجزاء التورباين 
الاستاذ ايريد بحث حول الاجهادات الميكانيكيه على اجزاء التورباين يعني اي تورباين واي بحث على هذه الاجهادات واني اشكرك وانته هم حاول بالكت تستطيع تلكه شي ايفيدن 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي البيضاني (28 أبريل 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم اخواني الافاضل اني طالب مرحلة رابعة هندسة مكائن ارجو مساعدتي في المشروع السنوي الذي اني بصدده وهو يختص بانشاء المحطة الكهرباءية التي تعمل على الطاقة المتولدة من النفايات وارجو منكم مساعدتي باي سيئ يتعلق بمو ضوعي ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## وليف الحب (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخباركم ؟
بليززز ياليت تسااعدوني بكون لكم شاكره
ابي حل لهذه الاسئله ؟
1-ماهي وظيفه المهندس الكهربائي بالمصنع او المؤسسه ؟
2-ماهي المعدات والاجهزة المستخدمه داخل الورشه التي تخص الهندسه الكهربائيه؟
واذا معها شررح بالصور باكون شاااكره 
الله يفرج له اللي بيساعدني والله بدعي له :80:

مودتي..
:56:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131103.html


----------



## ابورسل العبادي (28 أبريل 2009)

اريد معرفة كيف العمل على جهاز خلوص التوقيت(فيرلس) في محركات كتربلر


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (28 أبريل 2009)

اخ حامد احس نفسي ضوجتك 
بس والله اني محتاجلكم حيل لان هذي ايام الدراسه الصعبه 
اني ماعندي اي فكره على الموضوع 
بس اريد اعرف ما اكدر احصل على بحث جاهز بموضوعي من مكان ما


----------



## افراح الخليج (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بدي الباسور واليوزر نيم للموقعsince direct
بديا ضروري جدا لأن مشروع تخرجي موجود فيه ولازم اطلعه بسرعه
وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (28 أبريل 2009)

افراح الخليج قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بدي الباسور واليوزر نيم للموقعsince direct
> بديا ضروري جدا لأن مشروع تخرجي موجود فيه ولازم اطلعه بسرعه
> وشكرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو منكِ أختي الكريمة أن تضعي لي رابط المقال , وسوف أحاول أن أرفعه لك بإذن الله


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 أبريل 2009)

وليف الحب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخباركم ؟
> بليززز ياليت تسااعدوني بكون لكم شاكره
> ابي حل لهذه الاسئله ؟
> ...


 
الاخت الكريمه
طمعا بدعائك ساجيبك بالتفصيل .. ولكن لي طلب عندك وهو ان تعطيني اختصاصك الدقيق
power
electronic
control
system
other
workshop
Maintenance 
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (28 أبريل 2009)

اني اختصاصي power السؤال ماهو عملي بالمحطه وما هو احسن اختصاص بالكهرباء


----------



## brain storming (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياريت والله ربنا يكرمكم
انا عايز كتاب اوبحث عن
machining instability
وجزاكم الله كل خير
ياريت والله فى اقرب وقت
لانى محتاجها ضرورى
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (29 أبريل 2009)

تكنولوجيا الطاقة البديلة
how to download this book
thanks


----------



## anass81 (29 أبريل 2009)

الناجي الطيب محمد قال:


> تكنولوجيا الطاقة البديلة
> how to download this book
> thanks



السلام عليكم 

أرجو التوضيح اكثر , هل تسأل عن طريقة تحميل كتاب؟ وان كان كذلك , فأين هو رابط التحميل؟

بكل الأحوال , هناك قسم متخصص في منتدانا للطاقة البديلة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f46.html


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
dear anass
I find book in arabic with title 
_تكنولوجيا الطاقة البديلة_
_and want to 
download this book
thanks_


----------



## anass81 (29 أبريل 2009)

الناجي الطيب محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> dear anass
> I find book in arabic with title
> _تكنولوجيا الطاقة البديلة_
> ...



السلام عليكم

where did you find this book?Send me the link please

Regards


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 أبريل 2009)

brain storming قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياريت والله ربنا يكرمكم
> انا عايز كتاب اوبحث عن
> machining instability
> ...


 




http://bura.brunel.ac.uk/bitstream/2438/1358/3/Cheng+et+al+-+Effects+of+Machining+2005.pdf
http://www.archicmsse.org/vol09_2/0923.pdf
http://www.aspe.net/publications/Annual_1999/POSTERS/EQUIP/DESIGN/DYER.PDF
http://www.ijme.us/cd_06/PDF/IT 301-050.pdf
http://unix.eng.ua.edu/~yguo/Papers/J46.pdf​


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (29 أبريل 2009)

thanks anass81and labeeb
dear anass81 our brother labeeb give the link of the book
تكنولوجيا الطاقة البديلة
thanks all I download the book
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 أبريل 2009)

الناجي الطيب محمد قال:


> thanks anass81and labeeb
> dear anass81 our brother labeeb give the link of the book
> تكنولوجيا الطاقة البديلة
> thanks all I download the book
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


 

 dear brother
we ask you to support the others by this way to download this book please . thank you​


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (29 أبريل 2009)

الله يكرمكم
thanks 
حامد الحمداوي
this the way by which I do things


----------



## وليف الحب (29 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> الاخت الكريمه
> 
> طمعا بدعائك ساجيبك بالتفصيل .. ولكن لي طلب عندك وهو ان تعطيني اختصاصك الدقيق
> power
> ...


  انا تخصصي هندسه كهربائيه >>electronic<<
وبدي معلومات تفصيليه بالشرح والصورة عن هذه الاسئله ؟
1-ماهي وظيفه المهندس الكهربائي بالمصنع او المؤسسه ؟
2-ماهي المعدات والاجهزة المستخدمه داخل الورشه التي تخص الهندسه الكهربائيه؟
واذا عندك روابط او مواقع اجد فيها معلومات وافيه بكون لك شااكره سيدي
الله يجزاك خير ويجعلها في موازين حسناتك ويفتحها بوجهك ياكريم ^_^ 

لروحك الجوري..
:56:


----------



## سامح زيدان (29 أبريل 2009)

*زملائى الاعزاء اريد رسم توضيحى لتشغيل 2 عدد ضاغط هواء 10 بار على خزان هواء واحد فقط.
ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## بن عامر (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
طلبي يتعلق بالاهتزازات وبالاخص(عزل الاهتزازات)
vibration isolation 
وياريت تكون باللغة العربيه لاني تعبت من الترجمة
وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## أبو حسن2 (29 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته، أطلب المساعدة بشكل موسع فيما يختص بتصميم الحراقات التي تعمل على الوقود الصلب، والتي تعمل على الوقود السائل والتي تعمل على الغاز
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## brain storming (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الرد
على الطلب اللى انا طلبته
وشكرا


----------



## brain storming (30 أبريل 2009)

عايز اى حاجه عن
machining instability
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## brain storming (30 أبريل 2009)

والله ان مش عارف اقول ايه
بس
اقدر اقول
ان يجعل الله من السعداء فى الدنيا والاخره
الى كل من ساعدنى فى هذا الطلب
بس يا سلام لو برنامج ترجمه كويس للابحاث دى
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## brain storming (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
على هذه المساعده
بس لو برنامج كويس اترجم بيه هذا البحث 
يبقى شكرا اوى


----------



## هكار (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكي ارجو مساعدتي في موضوع duct design وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2009)

هكار قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكي ارجو مساعدتي في موضوع duct design وشكرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو توضيح طلبك اكثر


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (30 أبريل 2009)

رجاء اخوي اريد اعرف 
ماهيه الاجهادات الميكانيكيه او القوى الداخليه التي تؤثر على اجزاء التوربين الضخمه اي توربين مو مشكله اريد معلومات دقيقه ومفصله لاكمال البحث شكرا الكم


----------



## الشيف أشرف (30 أبريل 2009)

عاوز سب ميتال عن مواسير الزهر 
مشموجودة فى مصر نهائى


----------



## احمدحجاج محمدمحمد (30 أبريل 2009)

اريد عمل نظام اطفاء الى بغاز fm200 لصالة حاسب الى 13*13متر*3متر ارتفاع ارجو معرفة عدد الاسطوانات المستخدمة وسعتها وكيف يتم التصميم والحساب وما هو عدد الرشاشات المستخدمة وكيف يتم عمل نظام تحكم الى للنظام باستخدام جهاز كمبيوتر
ارجو الرد بسرعة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود تيراب (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم:56: يسعد نهاركم انا مهندس مدنى ارجو مساعدتى فى اختبارات الاسمنت والركام


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 أبريل 2009)

وليف الحب قال:


> انا تخصصي هندسه كهربائيه >>electronic<<
> وبدي معلومات تفصيليه بالشرح والصورة عن هذه الاسئله ؟
> 1-ماهي وظيفه المهندس الكهربائي بالمصنع او المؤسسه ؟
> 2-ماهي المعدات والاجهزة المستخدمه داخل الورشه التي تخص الهندسه الكهربائيه؟
> ...





> -ماهي وظيفه المهندس الكهربائي بالمصنع او المؤسسه ؟


1- هو مسؤول مسؤوليه مباشره من الناحيه الفنيه والانتاجيه عن المكائن والمعدات والخدمات التي تاتي من الجانب الكهربائي كتوفير القدره واستمرارها وسلامة اجهزة القياس والمعايره .
اما مهندس الالكترونيك فمسؤةليته :
1 - صيانة ومعايرة اجهزة القياس والسيطره .
2 - اعداد برامج الصيانه للمعدات التي ضمن مسؤوليته .
3 - اعداد طلبيات الشراء والاشراف على الارصده المخزنيه للمواد الاحتياطيه .
4 - اعداد تقارير فنيه في ما يخص البحث والتطوير .
5 - يكون مسؤولا وبالمباشر عن كافة الامور الاداريه للعاملين معه .
6 - يعد الاجراءات الفنيه والمسالك لكل عمل او جزء .



> ماهي المعدات والاجهزة المستخدمه داخل الورشه التي تخص الهندسه الكهربائيه؟


تلحق عادة بالمنشات الصناعيه نوعين من الورش الكهربائيه واحده الكترونيه واخرى للقوى
ورشة الفوى تختص بصيانة وتصليح المحركات الكهربائيه ذات الضغط العالي والواطيء والمحولات واعداد اطراف القابلوات والباسبارز النحاسي . والعازليه الكهربائيه , وصيانة وتصليح قواطع الدوره بشتى انواعها ... وتستخدم المعدات والادوات والالات الخاصة بها .
اما الورشه الالكترونيه . فتختص بصيانة اجهزة القياس والمعايره والسيطره . والبطاقات الالكترونيه 
ومنظومات الحاسوب وال plc . كذلك لها اجهزتها الخاصه بعملها .
Induction Coil *Winding Machine*
http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&q=winding%20machine&lr=lang_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

Calibration Instruments 
http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&q=calibration+instroment&btnG=%D8%A5%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+%D9%81%D9%8A+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=

Transformer, *Maintenance*

http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&q=transformer%20maintenance&lr=lang_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

Cable Terminals & Crimping tool
http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&lr=lang_en&um=1&sa=1&q=cable+terminals&btnG=%D8%A5%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+%D9%81%D9%8A+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1&aq=f&oq=

electric isolation 

http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&lr=lang_en&um=1&sa=1&q=electric+isolation&btnG=%D8%A5%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+%D9%81%D9%8A+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1&aq=f&oq=


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2009)

محمود تيراب قال:


> السلام عليكم:56: يسعد نهاركم انا مهندس مدنى ارجو مساعدتى فى اختبارات الاسمنت والركام



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو ان تضع سؤالك في الملتقى المخصص للهندسة المدنية وسوف تجد الاجابة الوافية بإذن الله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f5.html


----------



## sofia ashaia (30 أبريل 2009)

انافي هندسه كميائيه اريد ان يساعد احد في مشروع التخرج بارسال كتب ومواقع


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2009)

sofia ashaia قال:


> انافي هندسه كميائيه اريد ان يساعد احد في مشروع التخرج بارسال كتب ومواقع



السلام عليكم

هنالك ملتقى مخصص للهندسة الكيماوية , أرجو ان تجدي فيه طلبك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f6.html


----------



## sofia ashaia (30 أبريل 2009)

تكون عن طلاء المعادن ومعاجة صرف طلاء المعادن وتصميم لمحطة معالجة الصرف


----------



## حتة مهندس (30 أبريل 2009)

*assembly machine drawing*

:81::81::81::81:السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخواني و حبايبي المهندسين
كيفكم جميعا
ابغي -بعد اذنكم- اولا ----- اي كتاب او حتي رسومات متركبه و جاهزه و الاجزاء المفككه بتاعتها 
عن ال
assembly machine drawing
و شكر الله سعيكم.............................................................آمــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــن
:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## العبدلي (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته \
كيف الحال . ارجو مساعدتي في ان اكون مهندس ميكانيكي جيد جداااا في مايعرف ببرمجة الالات الدواره و هي تختص في تحليل اسباب الاهتزازات الميكانيكيه للمضخات والتوربينات وكل الالات الدواره. ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وليف الحب (30 أبريل 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> 1- هو مسؤول مسؤوليه مباشره من الناحيه الفنيه والانتاجيه عن المكائن والمعدات والخدمات التي تاتي من الجانب الكهربائي كتوفير القدره واستمرارها وسلامة اجهزة القياس والمعايره .
> اما مهندس الالكترونيك فمسؤةليته :
> 1 - صيانة ومعايرة اجهزة القياس والسيطره .
> 2 - اعداد برامج الصيانه للمعدات التي ضمن مسؤوليته .
> ...


 
الله يجزاكـ خير ويفتحها بوجهك ياكريم ويوفقك ويسهل امرك 
ويرحم والديك 
"اللهم اغفر لي ولك ولوالديك ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

الله يفرج لك مثل مافرجت لي 
بصراحه كفيت ووفيت اخوي
ماشاء الله عليك الله يحفظك ويخليك لعين ترجيك 
^_^
تمنياتي لكـ بسعاده سرمديه لاتفارق محياك سيدي,,

لروحك الياسمين ..
اختكم:وليف..
:56:


----------



## بن علوي (30 أبريل 2009)

بن علوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله بركاته
> في البدايه اريد ان اطلب مشروع تخرج حول ( maintenance planning sheduling ) بشكل عام اي كل ما يشمل خخط الصيانه والجدواله ....
> 
> وطلب اخير كتاب حول (operatoin reserch ) للمؤالف ( sharma ) بحوث عمليه للكاتب شارما ..
> ...


 
ارجو النظر وااهتمام الي موضوع وشكر 
مستني منكم الرد 

مع فايق احترامي الكم


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2009)

بن علوي قال:


> ارجو النظر وااهتمام الي موضوع وشكر
> مستني منكم الرد
> 
> مع فايق احترامي الكم



السلام عليكم

هذه بعض الروابط المفيدة لك في Operation research

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/383559-10-post.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/386934-15-post.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/408431-28-post.html


----------



## terafuja (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم....اريد ان اصنع شفاطات هواء لمزرعة دواجن....ما هو التصميم المناسب للمراوح و القدرة المناسبة للموتور......ارجو الرد العاجل ..
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## assr (30 أبريل 2009)

كلما صعدنا في الجو هل يزيد الضغط ام يقل


----------



## bmw1 (30 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم انا فني ميكانيك من فلسطين اواجه مشكلة في جيب land rover طرازlr2 2008
اصابة حادث فانفجرالair bag حيث تم تغير القطع التالفة و المجسات الامامية ووحدة التحكم للنظام ولايعطي اي خطا على النظام عند فحصة على الجهاز ومازال ضوء ال air bag يضوي ما العمل ارجو المراسله


----------



## mr.inter (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين المجهود الأكثر من رائع . عندي سؤالين أتمنى الإجابة منكم 

1- ما هي وظيفة المهندس الميكانيكي في المصنع او المؤسسة؟

2- ما هي المعدات و الأجهزة المستخدمة بالمصنع من قبل المهندس الميكانيكي؟؟


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2009)

mr.inter قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكورين المجهود الأكثر من رائع . عندي سؤالين أتمنى الإجابة منكم
> 
> 1- ما هي وظيفة المهندس الميكانيكي في المصنع او المؤسسة؟
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

يبدو انك وأحد الاعضاء الاخرين , عند نفس الدكتور

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1076888-1182-post.html

على كل , نحن بانتظار اجابة الاستاذ حامد مشكوراً


----------



## mr.inter (30 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يبدو انك وأحد الاعضاء الاخرين , عند نفس الدكتور
> 
> ...


 
مشكور anass81 على الرد 
ولكن أنا أسئل بالنسبة للمهندس الميكانيكي؟
وشكرا :7:


----------



## khaled3x (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو كتاب يشرح كل شى عن integrated solar combind cycle و types of parabolic trough


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
Dear brain storming
are want a book some of its *******s 
machining instability,if so please tell me I have book 
and also send for me the best link to send this book for you
thanks


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (1 مايو 2009)

Dear brain storming
are want a book some of it's *******s 
machining instability,if so please tell me I have book 
and also send for me the best link to send this book for you
thanks


----------



## حسام سلامة (1 مايو 2009)

2010eng قال:


> السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> علمت ان هذا المنتداء قام على مبداء تبادل العلوم الهندسيه بي اعضاءه الذي اتشرف ان اكون واحد من هذه الاسره.
> ولكنن مازلت في السنه الثانيه لذا اتمنى ان تْاتى ثمرتي عن قريب.
> 
> ...


أري موضوعا عن الطاقة الجيوحرارية باللغة العربية ..ولكم كل الشكر
:15:


----------



## المتطوع1 (1 مايو 2009)

ارجو مساعدتى فى اى شئ عن اشاحنات ورؤوس التريلات اى رابط اى كتاب اى معلومات


----------



## اسيرالحب (1 مايو 2009)

اريد الرموز النيوماتيكية


----------



## اسيرالحب (1 مايو 2009)

اريد رد على اسئلتى اللى سالتها


----------



## anass81 (1 مايو 2009)

اسيرالحب قال:


> اريد الرموز النيوماتيكية



السلام عليكم

ارجو التوضيح للمصطلح بالانكليزية


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (1 مايو 2009)

احبائي ممكن ساعده ثانيه ما اعرف خامسه 

اريد بحث عن فحص الانحناء في الهياكل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسكندرية مدينتى (1 مايو 2009)

*مشكلة فى خط البخار*

 السلام عليكم
عندنا فى العمل نظام تسخين لصهاريج المازوت عن طريق بخار
المشكلة فى خط البخار القادم من الغلاية حيث ان عند حدوث شات داون للغلاية 
يتحول البخار فيه الى مياه
لايستطيع الاستيم تراب تصفية كل المياه الموجود فى الخط 
مما يسبب مشكلة عند عودة الغلاية للعمل لان الخط يكون فيه مياه وبخار معا 
لذا ارجوكم ان تدلونى على وسيلة لتفريغ الخط وتسريعة افراغه من المياه


----------



## اسيرالحب (1 مايو 2009)

ليه مافيش حد يرد عليا


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (2 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم الأخ الفاضل /الأخت الفاضلة
المواقع التالية بها كتب أجنبية لأي كاتب أو متخصص
فيه موقع جميل جداً مرفوع عليه كتب أجنبية هائلة في كل المجالات 
[URL="http://www.scribd.com/"]http://www.scribd.com/[/URL]

الموقع التالي عبارة عن موقع عليه كورسات كاملة (أجنبية) بثلاث لغات الانجليزية والاسبانية والصينية.
يعني ممكن تلاقي كورسات بأي لغة من اللغات الثلاثة
الموقع بيسمح لرافعي تلك الكتب (الطلاب الأجانب) إنهم يرفعوا ملف الكورس عليه بحيث يكون متاح لغيرهم ويفيد غيرهم
يعد موقع خيري بيقوم به طلاب الجامعات الأجنبية وعلى فكرة i` في كللللللللللللللللللللللللل التخصصات العلمية كانت أو الأدبية
وجرب بنفسك 

لمن يريد الاستفادة من الموقع والبحث عليه على مصادر معلوماتية هامة إليك الموقع
http://www.ocwconso rtium.org/ index.php? option=com_ coursefinder&Itemid=166&q=brand&l=English&s=&uss=1 &b.x=48&b.y=17

والرابط التالي من نفس الموقع بيعرض جميع المجالات ممكن تضغط على مجالك ويعطيك كل الكورسات اللي تم رفعها في هذا المجال 
http://ocw.mit. edu/OcwWeb/ web/courses/ courses/index. htm
*​


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (2 مايو 2009)

المهندس البرشلوني
والموقع التلي موقع مكتبة جامعة أمريكية عليها مقالات مفيدة في كل المجالات 
http://library. uncg.edu/ depts/ref/ courseguides. asp


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوانى الفضلاء فى هذا المنتدى المبارك رجاء أرجوا مساعدتى على الحصول على كتاب مجانى من خلال رابط فعال فى شرح كيفية التعامل مع برنامج ال Cosmos work والذى يعمل مع برنامج ال Solid works وهذا مطلوب منى فى عملى فهل من أخ كريم يساعدنى فى ذلك


----------



## anass81 (2 مايو 2009)

أبوالخير حنفى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوانى الفضلاء فى هذا المنتدى المبارك رجاء أرجوا مساعدتى على الحصول على كتاب مجانى من خلال رابط فعال فى شرح كيفية التعامل مع برنامج ال Cosmos work والذى يعمل مع برنامج ال Solid works وهذا مطلوب منى فى عملى فهل من أخ كريم يساعدنى فى ذلك



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم, هذا موقع يتطلب التسجيل فيه لتحميل الروابط

http://www.eng2all.com/vb/showthread.php?p=61090#post61090


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل ولكنى أعرف هذا الكتاب وأحتاج كتابا يكون فيه أكثر تفصيلا واسهابا خصوصا فى التصميم . اللهم بارك فيه وفى اخوانى كلهم


----------



## المتطوع1 (2 مايو 2009)

*ارجو مساعدتى فى اى شئ عن اشاحنات ورؤوس التريلات اى رابط اى كتاب اى معلومات*​








 

 
*ارجو مساعدتى فى اى شئ عن اشاحنات ورؤوس التريلات اى رابط اى كتاب اى معلومات*​







 

 
*ارجو مساعدتى فى اى شئ عن اشاحنات ورؤوس التريلات اى رابط اى كتاب اى معلومات*
*ارجو مساعدتى فى اى شئ عن اشاحنات ورؤوس التريلات اى رابط اى كتاب اى معلومات*
*ارجو مساعدتى فى اى شئ عن اشاحنات ورؤوس التريلات اى رابط اى كتاب اى معلومات*​


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (3 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
هل القانون التالي صحيح  علماً أنه في دائرة مور :
e:/aa.jpg 






τα =( (σx-σy)/2 ) * sin(2α) + τxy cos(2α )  this law if picture dosn't appear

وإذا كان به خطأ فأرجو الرد وإعطائي القانون الصحيح.


----------



## anass81 (3 مايو 2009)

حمزة البطل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
> هل القانون التالي صحيح  علماً أنه في دائرة مور :
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

أخي الكريم, الصورة غير ظاهرة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 مايو 2009)

هكار قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكي ارجو مساعدتي في موضوع duct design وشكرا


​ 
*3d-Duct Design Using Variable Fidelity Method*
http://www.casde.iitb.ac.in/Publications/pdfdoc-2004/3d-duct-aiaa-2004.pdf​
Air Distribution & 
_ASHRAE Outlet Selection_
http://courses.washington.edu/me425/425-6-Duct%20Design-2007.pdf
Design Of Air Conditioning Ducts 
*http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/Webcourse-*******s/IIT%20Kharagpur/Ref%20and%20Air%20Cond/pdf/R&AC%20Lecture%2038.pdf*
*Basics of Duct Design*
*http://www.airah.org.au/downloads/2002-10-01.pdf*
*http://www.airah.org.au/downloads/2003-02-01.pdf*
*AIR DISTRIBUTION*
*SYSTEM DESIGN*
*http://www.toolbase.org/PDF/DesignGuides/doe_airdistributionsystemdesign.pdf*​

​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 مايو 2009)

mr.inter قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكورين المجهود الأكثر من رائع . عندي سؤالين أتمنى الإجابة منكم
> 
> 1- ما هي وظيفة المهندس الميكانيكي في المصنع او المؤسسة؟
> ...


 
الاخ انس
تحية طيبه
وتقبل ارق المنى وشكرا لك اخي العزيز

اما سؤال الاخ فهو عام واجابته واسعه جدا كونه يسال بشكل عام . وكما تعرف ان هناك اختصاصات دقيقه للمهندس الميكانيكي وليس بالامكان تغطيتعا كلها .. وبعباره اخرى لو لنه حدد اختصاصه الدقيق لسهلت المهمه .. وللتذكير فان اختصاصات الميكانيك
سيارات
طائرات
تبريد
معادن 
عام
انتاج
عزل حراري
ورش
قوالب 
لحام
وغيرها الكثير
شكرا وتقبل ارق واحلى التحايا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 مايو 2009)

اسيرالحب قال:


> اريد الرموز النيوماتيكية


 http://www.camozzi.com/camozzi/documents/en/simbologia.pdf
http://www.westgroup.co.uk/pneumatic_symbols.pdf
http://images.google.ae/images?hl=a...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 مايو 2009)

اسكندرية مدينتى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندنا فى العمل نظام تسخين لصهاريج المازوت عن طريق بخار
> المشكلة فى خط البخار القادم من الغلاية حيث ان عند حدوث شات داون للغلاية
> يتحول البخار فيه الى مياه
> ...


يجب ذكر نوع المشع المستخدم . واذا كان عباره عن كويل انبوبي فيجب تغيير وضعه من عمدي الى افقي ويجب امالته بزاويه اكبر من 20 درجه . واضافة مخرج للتفريغ اليدوي ؟
شكرا لك​


----------



## بلال مصطفى الحصرى (3 مايو 2009)

الافادة عن انواع المضخات المائية ومواصفاتها وانواع الشركات المصنعة لها والتوكيلات بالسعودية. وقطع الغيار والاسعار التقريبية لها


----------



## تخصص الانتاج (3 مايو 2009)

ممكن تشرحلي هل تخصص الانتاج جيد وفسرلي ماهو تخصص الانتاج؟


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته رجاء اخوانى الفضلاء فى هذا المنتدى المبارك اجابة طلبى الذى هو مساعدتى فى ايجاد كتاب عن برنامج الكوزموس وركCosmosworks ولا يهم اللغة ، ولى طلب هو ايجاد رابط لكتاب يشرح برنامج الأنسيس Ansys workBench بالعربية ، وجزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء


----------



## عبد الكاظم كريم (3 مايو 2009)

_السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بمواصفات وصور توضيحية لانواع القفايص(clamp)المستخدمة في الصناعة النفطية_


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (3 مايو 2009)

أين سؤالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو حسن2 (3 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته، أطلب المساعدة بشكل موسع فيما يختص بتصميم الحراقات التي تعمل على الوقود الصلب، والتي تعمل على الوقود السائل والتي تعمل على الغاز
وجزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## nader.alikhwan (3 مايو 2009)

*Bs 6316 + bs7022*

السلام عليكم جميعاً و حياكم الله
أرجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على المواصفات البريطانية bs 6316 + bs7022 شاكراً لكم حسن التعاون.


----------



## nader.alikhwan (3 مايو 2009)

*Bs6316+ bs7022*

السلام عليكم جميعاً و حياكم الله

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على المواصفات البريطانية التالية bs6316+ bs7022 و شكراً على حسن تعاونكم


----------



## mr.inter (3 مايو 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> الاخ انس
> تحية طيبه
> وتقبل ارق المنى وشكرا لك اخي العزيز
> 
> ...


 
_أنا تخصصي هندسة ميكانكية بشكل عام_
 ومشكور أستاذ حامد ويجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## عمر1981 (3 مايو 2009)

*سؤال عاجل*

اريد شرحا عن اسباب حوث ال tube punctureفي انابيب المرجل مع الرسومات لو سمحتوا


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (3 مايو 2009)

:87: الرجاء الاطلاع على القانون التالي في دائرة مور وإخباري عن صحته :



τα = ( (σx-σy)/2 ) sin(2α) + τxy cos(2α) please help



:11:يرجى إعطائي القانون الصحيح إن كان السابق خاطئاً.


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (3 مايو 2009)

اسيرالحب قال:


> اريد الرموز النيوماتيكية



الرموز المستخدمة في النيوماتك هي التي المستخدمة في مجال الموائع ( fluids ) .
واذا استحدث رمز جديد لغرض معين يشار اليه في هوامش الموضوع


----------



## anass81 (3 مايو 2009)

nader.alikhwan قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعاً و حياكم الله
> أرجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على المواصفات البريطانية bs 6316 + bs7022 شاكراً لكم حسن التعاون.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم, أرجو أن تضع طلبك في الموضوع المخصص للكودات, وسوف تجد من يلبيه لك بإذن الله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98124.html


----------



## An Eng (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى الممتع واتمنى ان افيد وافيد بما يتسير لنا من معلومات 

وعندي سؤال 

اتمنى ان اجد شرح تفصيلي عن cooling coil في التكييف 

وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 مايو 2009)

حمزة البطل قال:


> :87: الرجاء الاطلاع على القانون التالي في دائرة مور وإخباري عن صحته :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.engapplets.vt.edu/Mohr/java/nsfapplets/MohrCircles2-3D/Theory/theory.htm

http://www.engapplets.vt.edu/Mohr/java/nsfapplets/MohrCircles2-3D/mohrcircles2-3d.htm

http://www.suu.edu/faculty/mcdonald/engr3010/MohrsCircle.pdf


----------



## الوافي11 (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجوا المساعدة في مشروع بعنوان (cargo keeper )مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 مايو 2009)

An Eng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى الممتع واتمنى ان افيد وافيد بما يتسير لنا من معلومات
> 
> ...


 see the atached file


----------



## ali bassem (4 مايو 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ صيانة المضخات لوسمحتو بالعربي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 مايو 2009)

الوافي11 قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجوا المساعدة في مشروع بعنوان (cargo keeper )مع جزيل الشكر


 http://www.uiprail.org/documents/Das Betriebshaftpflichtrisiko des Wagenhalters E neu.pdf


----------



## merian (4 مايو 2009)

هام جدا" الرجاء أريد تحميل كتاب يحتوي تصميم الخوابير واللوالب والأعمدة والأسنان البراغي


----------



## محمد مكيف (4 مايو 2009)

عملية الاحتراق مثلا في المحركات النفاثه لها وظيفتان الأولى تحريك التوربين والثانيه عمل قوة دفع لكن التوربين بالمقابل يقلل من قوة الدفع وسرعة الاندفاع كيف تفسرون هذا التناقض يا أعزائي الكرام وشكرا


----------



## mr.inter (4 مايو 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> الاخ انس
> تحية طيبه
> وتقبل ارق المنى وشكرا لك اخي العزيز
> 
> ...


 

أنا تخصصي هندسة ميكانكية عام

أرجو الإسراع بالإجابة


----------



## الوافي11 (4 مايو 2009)

الله يجزاك خير اخ حامد


----------



## Yassir A (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه
انا طالب هندسة قدرة كهربائية ومطلوب مني بحث عن الية صنع هياكل المولدات
ولكم مني فائق الشكر


----------



## عثمان ملحم (4 مايو 2009)

الله يجازيكم الخير على هذا الجهد المبارك الطيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
بدي مساعدتكم اخواني موضوع عن المؤقتات الزمنيه timers ودوائر ats ارجو الافاده افادكم الله 
مع جزيل الشكر وعظيم الامتنان


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (5 مايو 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء اريد من يسعفني للتعلم على كيفية التعامل او تشغيل جهاز launch X431 TOOL Bluetooth X431 Infinite universal scanner لتحديد عطلات السيارات الحديثة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوساق (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا أعمل فى مجال التصنيع والتعبئة وابحث عن ماكينات أو فكرة لفرز الزجاج المتكسر عن المخلفات العضوية لاعادة تدويرها والاستفادة منها مع العلم بان قطع الزجاج متفاوتة فى الحجم 
(من 2ملميتر الى 12ملميتر تقريبا) أرجو الافادة. ودمتم لنا زخرا


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (5 مايو 2009)

السلا م عليكم اخوتى وأحبائى فى الله فى هذا المنتدى الممتع لم يرد على أحد فى طلبى الذى طلبته من قبل وياليت أحد يرد على بسرعة لأنى مطالب بهذا فى عملى فهل من مجيب؟


----------



## anass81 (5 مايو 2009)

أبوالخير حنفى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته رجاء اخوانى الفضلاء فى هذا المنتدى المبارك اجابة طلبى الذى هو مساعدتى فى ايجاد كتاب عن برنامج الكوزموس وركCosmosworks ولا يهم اللغة ، ولى طلب هو ايجاد رابط لكتاب يشرح برنامج الأنسيس Ansys workBench بالعربية ، وجزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه بعض الملفات عن ال Cosmosworks

http://www.ebooksquad.com/search/cosmoswork+pdf

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129164.html

http://www.ebooksquad.com/search/cosmosworks+tutorial+book


www.owlnet.rice.edu/~mech403/DemoFiles/CW_demo/CW_Design_Tutorial_1.doc

http://www.3dcadtutorials.com/index.php?category=1344

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAMacrtbXdI

وهذه مجموعة من ملفات الفيديو التعليمية لل solidworks و Cosmosworks

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=SolidProfessor&view=videos

أرجو ان تفيدك


----------



## عبير** (5 مايو 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

احتاج لفيديو يبين العملية التصنيعية لانتاج ميزان الحرارة الزجاجي باسرع وقت ممكن (الاربعاء 6/5) قبل الساعة 12
وشكرا


----------



## برهوم5 (5 مايو 2009)

ممكن تعطوني فيديو لمصنع بقوم بانتاج اقلام الحبر لانو الي ارسلتولي اياه بالاول ما بفتح معي رجاء انا بحاجة الو بسرعة 
وشكرا


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (5 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى أنس وانى أحتاج كتاب بالعربية عن برنامج الأنسيس فهل ممكن لديك هذا الكتاب؟


----------



## anass81 (5 مايو 2009)

أبوالخير حنفى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخى أنس وانى أحتاج كتاب بالعربية عن برنامج الأنسيس فهل ممكن لديك هذا الكتاب؟



السلام عليكم

راجع هذه الروابط , وان كنت لا اعلم اذا كانت بالعربية ام لا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128910.html#post1068418

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=137305

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130423.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128907.html

وهذا كل ما لدي

ارجو ان تفيدك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 مايو 2009)

mr.inter قال:


> أنا تخصصي هندسة ميكانكية عام





mr.inter قال:


> أرجو الإسراع بالإجابة




 التخصص العام ممكن ان يعمل في
التصاميم
الصيانه
التخطيط
الفحص الهندسي
الورش
صيانة خطوط الانتاج
صيانة الطائرات
صيانة السيارات
صيانة محطات التوليد
صيانة افران انتاج الصلب

وعموما فانه يكون اقل كفاءه من ذوي الاختصاصات الدقيقه وكثيرا ما يوجه للعمل في مجلات الصيانه
كونها لا تتطلب التخصص بل تنفيذ البرامج وفق ما اعدت من قبل المتخصصين


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 مايو 2009)

برهوم5 قال:


> ممكن تعطوني فيديو لمصنع بقوم بانتاج اقلام الحبر لانو الي ارسلتولي اياه بالاول ما بفتح معي رجاء انا بحاجة الو بسرعة
> وشكرا


 راجعت الموضوع وكل الروابط تعمل بشكل طبيعي
شكرا لك اخي العزيز​


----------



## خولة بنت الازور (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم بغيت اعرف وين اقدر حصل نمادج امتحانات frashman


----------



## أبو العمار (5 مايو 2009)

أطلب من إخواننا الكرام التفضل بتعليمي قاعدة تفصيل الأكواع من المواسير بالأقطار المختلفة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف الهاشم (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

احاول البحث عن موقع تعليم Auto Cat 2009 بالغه العربيه

ارجو المساعده ولكم مني كثير الشكر والتقدير


----------



## يوسف الهاشم (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بحاجه الى موقع تعليم Auto Cat 2009 بالغه العربيه

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## صياد النجوم1 (5 مايو 2009)

السلااااااام عليكم 
اريد مساعده في برنامج a utomation studio
اريد حل باستخدام البرنامج للمثال Deburring
*في الصفحه رقم 38 من الملف المرفق وشكرااااااااااااااااااا*
*:31:
*


----------



## زيد جبار (5 مايو 2009)

_يرجى تزويدي بمعلومات عن معامل انتاج الاوكسجين (طريقه الانتاج - معدات المعامل ) مع جزيل الشكر_


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 مايو 2009)

المتطوع1 قال:


> *ارجو مساعدتى فى اى شئ عن اشاحنات ورؤوس التريلات اى رابط اى كتاب اى معلومات*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
من اهم المواقع بهذا الخصوص
http://en.minutemachine.com/trucks/6/?gclid=CMLCrv2hp5oCFUQI3wod3S-S0w
http://www.hulleman.com/index_en.html?gclid=CPrI3_ahp5oCFUsI3wodjHya1A

والرجاء تفريق الطلبات لعدم امكانية الرد جمله واحده


> المتطوع1 قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة
> ...


----------



## anass81 (6 مايو 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> من اهم المواقع بهذا الخصوص
> http://en.minutemachine.com/trucks/6/?gclid=CMLCrv2hp5oCFUQI3wod3S-S0w
> http://www.hulleman.com/index_en.html?gclid=CPrI3_ahp5oCFUsI3wodjHya1A
> 
> ...


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (6 مايو 2009)

مطلوب منى مشروع فى الfluid mechanics لازم يكون جاهز فى ظرف يومين 
ومفيش عندى لا فكره ولا معلومات ممكن اعمل بيهم المشروع 
فياريت اللى عنده مشروع جاهز او يقدر يفدنى مايتأخرش
وربنا ما يوقع حد فضيق
المشروع عن اى حاجه ليها علاقه بميكانيكا الموائع ويسلام لوتكون فكره جديده تعجب الدكتور
اخر معاد لتسليم المشروع 9/5/2009


----------



## eng.dido (6 مايو 2009)

*المضخات*

السلام عليكم ..... عندى سؤال رفيع؟؟؟؟


من العروف ان فى المضخات خط الطرد اعلى خط السحب حيث المضخة تسحب من اسفل الى اعلى.....
ولكن هل يمكن وضع المضخة مقلوبة (حيث يكون خط السحن اعلى من الطرد)
مع الاخذ فى العتبار ان المضخة تسحب من اسفل الى اعلى (عادى)


​


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (6 مايو 2009)

عايز كل ما يتعلق بالتربينه البخاريه وعلاقتها بميكانيكا الموائع
دخول وخروج البخار ,تصميم الريش ,المعادلات .................الخ
ياريت بسرعه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 مايو 2009)

eng.dido قال:


> السلام عليكم ..... عندى سؤال رفيع؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> من العروف ان فى المضخات خط الطرد اعلى خط السحب حيث المضخة تسحب من اسفل الى اعلى.....
> ...


وفقا للثوابت الفيزيائيه التي تعمل بها المضخات فان سؤالك ممكن ولكنه غير عملي .. العملي ان يستمر خط السحب ليتعدى موضع المضخه الحالي الى اسفل نقطه على امتداده ثم توضع المضخه للاستفادة من تدفق السائل بفعل الجاذبيه . وهذا ما سيحسن من كفاءة اداء المضخه .. تحياتي​


----------



## اريد الاستفادة (6 مايو 2009)

*تجديد الكلتشات*

اريد ان تساعدوني في موضوع تجديد الكلتشات اي معلمة ارجوكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## اريد الاستفادة (6 مايو 2009)

*طريقة تجديد الكلتش*

ايها الاخوة لا تبخلوا علي باي معلومة كانت كبيرة ام صغيرة ارجوكم


----------



## اريد الاستفادة (6 مايو 2009)

*خراطة الكلتش وتجديده*

عذرا لكثرة السؤال ولكن اريد اعادة صياغة السؤال اريد معرفة الطريقة التي يتك بها خراطة الكلتش اي تجديده


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 مايو 2009)

اريد الاستفادة قال:


> عذرا لكثرة السؤال ولكن اريد اعادة صياغة السؤال اريد معرفة الطريقة التي يتك بها خراطة الكلتش اي تجديده


 


 اخي العزيز 
كن مطمانا اننا لن نهمل طلب اي اخ لنا ابدا . لكننا لسنا مجبرين ان نجيب الاسئله التي تقبل عدة احتمالات تحاشيا للوقوع في المحضور .. فمثلا سؤالك صغته بعدة اشكال لكنك لم توضح ماذا تريد
فاي clutch تعني لا ادري .. وذلك كون هذا الجزء الميكانيكي مستخدم في مكائن الخراطه وفي المصاعد الكهربائيه وفي السيارات وفي اجزاء لا حصر لها وكل نوع يختلف عن الاخر .. فكيف تتوقع ان نجيبك رغم رغبتنا بذلك ... كذلك الاسئله التي يكتبها الزملاء مثلا يريد بحثا جاهزا وهذا معناه ان نجلس نبحث بدلا منهم وهذا غير ممكن .او الاسئله المشروطه كان يطلبها الاخوان خلال ساعات او يشترط اللغه ... شكرا لك وللجميع​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 مايو 2009)

م/احمد عبد الحميد قال:


> عايز كل ما يتعلق بالتربينه البخاريه وعلاقتها بميكانيكا الموائع





م/احمد عبد الحميد قال:


> دخول وخروج البخار ,تصميم الريش ,المعادلات .................الخ​
> ياريت بسرعه​


 
رغم تعدد الاجابات بهذا الخصوص اليك التالي​ 




 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_turbine​ 







 
http://mechanicalengineer.wordpress.com/2008/01/14/steam-turbine-modeling-by-cad/​ 

http://www.gepower.com/prod_serv/products/tech_docs/en/downloads/ger4199.pdf​ 
http://www.ge-energy.com/prod_serv/products/steam_turbines/en/downloads/steam_brochure.pdf​ 
http://www.jase-w.eccj.or.jp/technologies/pdf/electricity/E-15.pdf

http://www.ge-energy.com/prod_serv/products/tech_docs/en/downloads/ger3705.pdf

https://projectweb.elsam-eng.com/AD700/Milan%20Conference/Attachment%2008%20-%20Milan%20conference%202005.pdf

caculations
http://www.egr.msu.edu/classes/me416/SteamTurbine.pdf
http://www.egr.msu.edu/~lira/supp/chap3supp.pdf
http://www.green-trust.org/steamturbine/Solar_White Paper_Part2_03.pdf​


----------



## taoufik (7 مايو 2009)

SALEMO ALIKOM
je cherche un système de découpage autmatique des bandes tissu comosite polymere et vue le problème d'encombrement impérativement doit etre un ciseau pneumatique à faible dimension bande d'épaisseur 2mm et largeur 15mm
avec un grand merci


----------



## anass81 (7 مايو 2009)

* المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبوالخير حنفى 

 
جزاك الله خيرا أخى أنس وانى أحتاج كتاب بالعربية عن برنامج الأنسيس فهل ممكن لديك هذا الكتاب؟
*



anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> راجع هذه الروابط , وان كنت لا اعلم اذا كانت بالعربية ام لا
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

وهذه روابط اخرى , أتوقع أنها شرح بالعربي

أرجو أن تفيدك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132387.html


----------



## نضال سلطان (7 مايو 2009)

:67:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود الحصول على مراجع لعقد إدرة المشاريع
ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## نضال سلطان (7 مايو 2009)

:67: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود الحصول على مراجع لعقد إدارة المشاريع
ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 مايو 2009)

يوسف الهاشم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> احاول البحث عن موقع تعليم Auto Cat 2009 بالغه العربيه
> 
> ارجو المساعده ولكم مني كثير الشكر والتقدير


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104027.html


----------



## م . محمد علي (7 مايو 2009)

*كاتلوج خدمة الصيانة لشركة كاتربيلر - Opreaion Manual CAT*

السلام عليكم

هل من الممكن الحصور على Opreaion Manual التفصيلي الكاملة لشركة كاتربيلر
بأي ثمن

وهل توجد أي طريقة للحصول عليها سوائاً ككتاب أو برنامج

لأنها من سرية جدا جدا جدا للمعدات الثقيلة وحاولت جاهدا طيلة سنتان مع الشركة ولم أستطيع الا الحصول على بضع وريقات منها لا تغني من الجوع

أو مساعدتي أنتم الأمل الوحيد لي بعد الله 

وشكرا...:29:


----------



## ابان الساعاتي (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم من يعرف شي عن [[diffusion tin in steel]


----------



## زيد جبار (7 مايو 2009)

*يرجى تزويدي بمعلومات عن معامل انتاج الاوكسجين (طريقه الانتاج - معدات المعامل ) مع جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## ولاء كساب (7 مايو 2009)

انا مهندسة معمارية واريد العمل فى التصميمات المعمارية من خلال النت علما باننى أجيد استخدام البرامج: - autocad 2d ,3d
- 3d max :20::20::20:


----------



## م/ حسام الرمادي (7 مايو 2009)

برجاء الإفادة ممن لديه المعلومة :
معدلات الصرف الصحي للأفراد لتصميم بيارة صرف صحي بدون قاع 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/ حسام الرمادي (7 مايو 2009)

برجاء إرسال نموذج لبعض الأعمال 3d


----------



## aminems009 (8 مايو 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب
اي كتاب يتكلم عن برنامج ansys cfx + cfd خاصة في مجال aérodynamique ** أرجو منكم المساعده 

شكرا
*


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ حامد الحمداوي


----------



## كوجك (9 مايو 2009)

*طلب مساعدة حول كهرباء السيارة الحديثة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا ممكن من الاخوة الكرام مساعدتي
اريد مخططات لتوضع القطع الكهربائية في السيارات الحديثة
وكتاب عن فحص الاعطال بواسطة الكمبيوتر
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sbaheh_t (9 مايو 2009)

*طلب مساعدة حول الشخن القسري*

السلام عليكم أنا طالب هندسة ميكانيكية في السنة الخامسة أرجو المساعدة في موضوع الشحن القسري في محركات الديزل بأنواعه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Bin Shaiban (9 مايو 2009)

i am an amechanical eng. in my lat year and i have a project about central photovltaic system for 240 houses. what is the main part and what are the properties of it and how can i get there costs. or any book describes the analysis and designe of photovoltaic system. please tell me any thing you know and thank you.


----------



## نور محمد علي (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اول شي بدعي ربي يوفقكم ويغفر ذنوبكم على العمل الصعب يلي تقومون به الله يعطيكم الف عافية تاني شي اخواني في الله ارجوكم ساعدوني انا تخرجت جديد وهلأ عم بشتغل مهندس موقع بالتكييف بس ماعندي خبرة عملية ابدا ارجوكم بدي برامج تصميم للتكييف مع شرح التكييف بالتفصيل الممل مع مخططات واضحة جدا واي شي بتشوفو مناسب ارجوكم تزويدي به وكمان كل المواد المستخدمة وكل انواع التكييف المستخدمة وكمان المشاكل يلي ممكن اتعرض إلها وجزاكم الله كل خير ارجوكم بسرعة


----------



## anass81 (9 مايو 2009)

نور محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اول شي بدعي ربي يوفقكم ويغفر ذنوبكم على العمل الصعب يلي تقومون به الله يعطيكم الف عافية تاني شي اخواني في الله ارجوكم ساعدوني انا تخرجت جديد وهلأ عم بشتغل مهندس موقع بالتكييف بس ماعندي خبرة عملية ابدا ارجوكم بدي برامج تصميم للتكييف مع شرح التكييف بالتفصيل الممل مع مخططات واضحة جدا واي شي بتشوفو مناسب ارجوكم تزويدي به وكمان كل المواد المستخدمة وكل انواع التكييف المستخدمة وكمان المشاكل يلي ممكن اتعرض إلها وجزاكم الله كل خير ارجوكم بسرعة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنالك ملتقى خاص بالتكييف في منتدانا في هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f39.html


----------



## هانى مرتضى (9 مايو 2009)

كيف يتم التحكم فى مجموعه سخانات ارجو الرد مع التوضيح بالرسم


----------



## khalida (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندسة ميكانيك في سنتي الأخيرة بحاجة الى معلومات ومواقع عن Radiator thermal
valve 
الرجاء الرد في اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (9 مايو 2009)

ممكن بحث علمي عن ابراج الضغط العالي ميكانيكيتها والشد الحاصل بيها والضغط الي عليه يعني اي شي ميكانيكي بالضغط العالي اي شي و اكون ممنون


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (9 مايو 2009)

yassir a قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه
> انا طالب هندسة قدرة كهربائية ومطلوب مني بحث عن الية صنع هياكل المولدات
> ولكم مني فائق الشكر


اذا امكن اي احد يجاوب ياسر لانو محتاج البحث بسرعه جدا شكرا الكم


----------



## bcomposer (9 مايو 2009)

*change of entropy*

For the case to determine the change of entropy in ideal gas through a nozzle 
We use the relation
∆S=C_(p ) ln T_2/T_1 - Rln P_2/P_1 

And that relation is known from the first law for open system
Q-w=∆h
Tds= C_(p ) ∆T-Vdp
∆S=C_(p ) ln T_2/T_1 - Rln P_2/P_1 
Although the equation for open system of the nozzle 
Q-w=∆h + ∆ KE	(plus the kinetic energy)??

can anyone answer me?


----------



## نبيل الزرفي (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ارجو تزويدي بمشروع تخرج او موضوع عن الحسابات التصميمية لمضخة الطرد المركزي و مشروع او موضوع عن الطرقة المائية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 مايو 2009)

اريد الاستفادة قال:


> عذرا لكثرة السؤال ولكن اريد اعادة صياغة السؤال اريد معرفة الطريقة التي يتك بها خراطة الكلتش اي تجديده


















http://auto.howstuffworks.com/clutch1.htm

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/friction+clutch





​http://www.thefreedictionary.com/friction+clutchhttp://www.allfrictions.com/productsservices.html

http://www.joseph.com/PDF/HE Catalog/HE Clutch Disc ID Guide.pdf
http://www.joseph.com/PDF/HE Catalog/HE Clutch Components.pdf
http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT-MADRAS/Machine_Design_II/pdf/3_5.pdf

http://www.etrucker.com/*******/downloads/spec10.pdf
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=images​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 مايو 2009)

م . محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل من الممكن الحصور على Opreaion Manual التفصيلي الكاملة لشركة كاتربيلر
> بأي ثمن
> ...




ونعم بالله
هنا اخي العزيز موقعين لتزويدك بما ترغب . وتجد ملفات pdf كبيره جدا قد تصل الى اكبر من 26 ميكا, ولكن عليك اتباع الاختيارات للتسميات والانواع وبما ترغب خصوصا الرابط الاول .. تقبل تحياتي ..
ولا تنسانا من بركات دعائك
http://safety.cat.com/cda/layout?m=133362&x=7
http://safemanuals.com/brand-user-guide-instructions-owner-manual/CATERPILLAR​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 مايو 2009)

نضال سلطان قال:


> :67: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أود الحصول على مراجع لعقد إدارة المشاريع
> ولكم الشكر الجزيل


 المطلوب غير واضح رجاء​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 مايو 2009)

ابان الساعاتي قال:


> السلام عليكم من يعرف شي عن [[diffusion tin in steel]


 http://www.google.ae/search?as_q=&h...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 مايو 2009)

khalida قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مهندسة ميكانيك في سنتي الأخيرة بحاجة الى معلومات ومواقع عن Radiator thermal
> valve
> الرجاء الرد في اسرع وقت ممكن​



​http://www.siemens.nl/sbt/doc/klt/N4880en.pdf
http://www.dealec.co.uk/acatalog/pdf/prefect/prefectpre9500.pdf
http://www.venserv.ru/siemens/termo/023_STA21..._STA71..._en.pdf
http://www.venserv.ru/siemens/termo/023_STA21..._STA71..._en.pdf
http://www.mysoninc.com/client_images/catalog19787/pages/files/270504_MYS_TRVII_BRO9.pdf
​ 










The open and closed positions of a thermostat

If you ever have the chance to test one, a thermostat is an amazing thing to watch because what it does seems impossible. You can put one in a pot of boiling water on the stove. As it heats up, its valve opens about an inch, apparently by magic! If you'd like to try this yourself, go to a car parts store and buy one for a couple of bucks. 
The secret of the thermostat lies in the small cylinder located on the engine-side of the device. This cylinder is filled with a wax that begins to melt at around 180 F (different thermostats open at different temperatures, but 180 F is a common one). A rod connected to the valve presses into this wax. When the wax melts, it expands significantly, pushing the rod out of the cylinder and opening the valve. If you have read How Thermometers Work and done the experiment with the bottle and the straw, you have seen this process in action -- the wax just expands a good bit more because it is changing from a solid to a liquid in addition to expanding from the heat. 
This same technique is used in automatic openers for greenhouse vents and skylights. In these devices, the wax melts at a lower temperature. 


http://www.familycar.com/Classroom/CoolingSystem.htm#The_Radiator_­​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 مايو 2009)

http://www.speed4ever.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=12​ 


 


 


 


 
هذا موقع يوضح عمليات الصيانه
http://www.alldatadiy.com/alldata/AFI%7EG%7EC40355%7ER0%7EOD%7EN/0/41746505/41746506/41746536/41746537/34853741/34860071/34860772/34860995/34861012​ 


 
http://images.google.ae/imgres?imgu...disk+repair&gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=ar&sa=N&start=20


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (10 مايو 2009)

اريد احد يجاوبني اني استفاديت الكثير من المنتدى ومن الاخ حامد فلا تحرمونا من اجاباتكم رجاء 
اريد اي معلومات عن بحث اسوي بحث عن ابراج الضغط العالي ميكانيكية الابراج وليس الكهربائيه شكرا الكم


----------



## أبو حسن2 (10 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته، أطلب المساعدة بشكل موسع فيما يختص بتصميم الحراقات التي تعمل على الوقود الصلب، والتي تعمل على الوقود السائل والتي تعمل على الغاز
وجزاكم الله خيراً​*


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 مايو 2009)

أبو حسن2 قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته، أطلب المساعدة بشكل موسع فيما يختص بتصميم الحراقات التي تعمل على الوقود الصلب، والتي تعمل على الوقود السائل والتي تعمل على الغاز*
> *وجزاكم الله خيراً*​


 

الاخ العزيز هل تقصد burners . واذا كان هذا القصد ففي اي مجال من التطبيقات الصناعيه .. هل في البوليرات ام افران الاسفلت ام الاسمنت ام الطابوق .. لان سؤالك عام يا اخي العزيز واجابته تتطلب بحث كامل ... وتقبل تحياتي
وعموما انظر الاتي :

KINEMAX® Gas or Oil Burners
KINEDIZER® Low NOx Burners
UNIRAD® Radiant Tube Burners
OXY-THERM®LE Oxygen Fuel Burners
OXY-THERM® LEFF Flat Jet Oxygen Fuel Burners
RAMFIRE® High Velocity Burners
MULTIFIRE® Dual Fuel Burners
Wide-Range Specialty Fuel Burners
VORTIFLARE® Radial Flame Burners
MEGAFIRE® Gas or Oil Burners
SMARTFIRE™ Intelligent Combustion Control System
SMARTLINK™ Control Valve System


----------



## أبو حسن2 (11 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخ الكريم حامد الحمزاوي جزاك الله خيراً على اهتمامك بالموضوع، وهذا أولاًُ
ثانياً الموضوع يتعلق بالحراقات burners نعم لكن من ناحية التصميم الأساسي للحراق بما يشمل الحسابات الحرارية (انتقال الحرارة المردود الفعلى الحراري الضياعات ..............) كما يشمل المواد المستخدمة والمفاضلة بينها، طريقة إيصال مادة الاحتراق وطريقة إشعالها الأنسب 
الموضوع باختصار شديد: موضوع تصميم متكامل فهو اطروحة ماجستير 
ولك ولكل المهتمين جزيل الشكر 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 مايو 2009)

أبو حسن2 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخ الكريم حامد الحمزاوي جزاك الله خيراً على اهتمامك بالموضوع، وهذا أولاًُ
> ثانياً الموضوع يتعلق بالحراقات burners نعم لكن من ناحية التصميم الأساسي للحراق بما يشمل الحسابات الحرارية (انتقال الحرارة المردود الفعلى الحراري الضياعات ..............) كما يشمل المواد المستخدمة والمفاضلة بينها، طريقة إيصال مادة الاحتراق وطريقة إشعالها الأنسب
> الموضوع باختصار شديد: موضوع تصميم متكامل فهو اطروحة ماجستير
> ...


 
اخي الغالي لا باس ان تسال . ولكن ليس بهذا الحجم . فاذا كان البحث رسالة ماجستير فهل من المعقول ان هذه الدرجه العلميه ممكن ان يحصل عليها المرء بهذا السؤال المركز .. قصدي حتى تحصل على جواب يجب عليك تجزاة الطلب وهذا لصالحك لان المجيب غير ملزم بالاجابه وان اجاب فبشكل عام وليس تفصيلي ..تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وتقبل تحياتي .​


----------



## kh86kh (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزز بارك اه فيك علي المجهود الرائع الدي تبدله من أجل الاخوة الطلبة ز اطلب منك للمرة الثالثة اريد منك ان تجد لي موضوع عن تشيكل المعادن كامل طرق تشكيل المعادن كامل مع الصور لانو بدي ضيفا للمشروع يعني باب كامل للمشروع عن تشكيل المعادن . و الالتواء وشكراً


----------



## أبو حسن2 (11 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الحبيب حامد، جزاك الله خيراً، الأمر المطلوب ليس فيه إلزام لأي كان إنما هو مجرد أخذ الرأي والمشورة من جهة ومن جهة ثانية الكلام أن الموضوع هو رسالة ماجستير هو لتوضيح منحى الطلب لتبيان المراد منه 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## aanalis (11 مايو 2009)

*طلب معونة*

السلام عليكم
أود شكركم على إتاحة هده المساحة لأستشارات وتبادل المعلومات 
وارجوا منكم الإجابة على سؤالي وهو هل يوجد برنامج يمكن به تصميم power plant بجميع أنواعها simpl power plant and combined power plant 
فإن وجد أطلب منكم ان تأتوني به أو بإسمه ,شاكرة لكم تعاونكم 
والله الموفق


----------



## عادل ربيعة (11 مايو 2009)

ارغب فى كتاب عن ادارة العمليات باللغة العربية وكتاب عن الهيدرولك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دسوقى افندى (11 مايو 2009)

*ممكن طلب*

ياجماعة كنت محتاج معلومات عن كيفية تشغيل ورسومات لمحركات قاطرات السكك الحديدية وخاصة قاطرات الديزل الكهربائية واجزائها من صمامات لمضخات لكومبريسور
وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (11 مايو 2009)

عادل ربيعة قال:


> ارغب فى كتاب عن ادارة العمليات باللغة العربية وكتاب عن الهيدرولك وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم

هل تقصد بالهيدروليك fluid mechanics ؟


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 مايو 2009)

عادل ربيعة قال:


> ارغب فى كتاب عن ادارة العمليات باللغة العربية وكتاب عن الهيدرولك وجزاكم الله خيرا


http://www.dihrd.ae/demo/Arabic/dgep08/MOHAMED JARIRI-DEWA.pdf
http://login.dm.gov.ae/wps/wcm/conn...34119/Metho-ProcessManagement.pdf?MOD=AJPERES
http://www.ksau.info/up/index.php?action=getfile&id=5079
......................................................................................................................
http://www.kutub.info/library/downl...=80&password=bd2b4b2702e320da152dbbffeeb1f172​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 مايو 2009)

kh86kh قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزز بارك اه فيك علي المجهود الرائع الدي تبدله من أجل الاخوة الطلبة ز اطلب منك للمرة الثالثة اريد منك ان تجد لي موضوع عن تشيكل المعادن كامل طرق تشكيل المعادن كامل مع الصور لانو بدي ضيفا للمشروع يعني باب كامل للمشروع عن تشكيل المعادن . و الالتواء وشكراً


http://www.psgtech.edu/psgias/smart_machine_tools/N V Reddy.pdf
http://www.seas.harvard.edu/hutchinson/papers/351.pdf
http://www.dtic.mil/ndia/2002gun/tatka.pdf

الماده الاساسيه في المرفق​


----------



## Mohammed Shaheen (12 مايو 2009)

Salam,

Can you please advise of International Consultants for Vertical Transportation who have a loval office in Egypt.

appreciating your support.


----------



## مهندس مدني خبير (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله


تكفوووون ابي اي واحد يسااعدني

انا طالب في كلية الهندسه المدنيه واليوم الدكتور عطانا بحث:73:

ويقووول التسليم البحث غدا:10:


والبحث عباره عن سؤالين

السؤال الأول:
ماهي وظيفة المهندس المدني داخل المؤسسه او الشركه

السؤال الثاني:

ماهي الأدوات المستخدمه داحل الورشه في تخصص المهندس المدني

تكفوووون ابي مسااعدتكم لاني انا دااخ راااسي وانا ادور في النت ولا حصلت:87::86:

ولكم جزييييير الشكر مقدما

ارجو الرد علي في اسرع وقت ممكن لان تسليم البحث غدا:82:


----------



## eng.dido (12 مايو 2009)

*هام جدا ومستعجل*

in steam power plant & gas turbine 

امتى اعمل reheat قبل regenerative

امتى اعملregenerative قبل الreheat

امتى اعمل الاتنين مع بعض​


----------



## spider49999 (13 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أعمل بإحدى محطات تخفيض ضغط الغاز الطبيعي 

عندي سؤال ....

ما هو اللون الإفتراضي للمواسير الخاصة بالغاز ؟
ما هو اللون الإفتراضي للمواسير الخاصة بالمياه ؟
ما هو اللون الإفتراضي للمواسير الخاصة بالمتكثفات " المواد البترولية المصاحبة للغاز " ؟

شكرا*


----------



## روضة دسوقي (13 مايو 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في مرجع لدراسة التكييف لمعمل أدوية


----------



## mohyasalam (13 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الى كل ما فى المنتدى تحيه طيبه وبعد عندى مشكله فى العمل وهو عندى ماكينه cnc
من نوع emco vc300 ومحتاج برنامج pcin version 4.43
من شركه siemens ag
للعلم البرنامج الشركه اشترته وتعطل فى بعض الملفات ضاعت فانا اريد البرنامج وكيفيه تسطيبه ضرورى جدا ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر
الى يستطيع مساعدتى اميلى
[email protected]
*من كتم علما علمه الله له لجم يوم القيامة بلجام من نار *


----------



## dr.smadi (13 مايو 2009)

اسلام عليكم انا ابحث عن كتاب في اجهزة قياس ارجو منكم المساعده


----------



## anass81 (13 مايو 2009)

dr.smadi قال:


> اسلام عليكم انا ابحث عن كتاب في اجهزة قياس ارجو منكم المساعده



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو التوضيح ,أجهزة قياس ماذا؟؟؟


----------



## على تعيلب (14 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عند سؤال هو الكبينة الثلاجة مش بتبرد الحاجة انا عاوز اعرف اه العيب من الثورمستات ولا حاجة تنية


----------



## على تعيلب (14 مايو 2009)

*سؤال*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عند سؤال هو الكبينة الثلاجة مش بتبرد الحاجة انا عاوز اعرف اه العيب من الثورمستات ولا حاجة تنية


----------



## على تعيلب (14 مايو 2009)

انا عندى الكتاب اجهزتة القياس حدرتك عوزة كل الكتاب ولا حاجات معينة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 مايو 2009)

spider49999 قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> 
> *أعمل بإحدى محطات تخفيض ضغط الغاز الطبيعي *
> 
> ...


 


> *ما هو اللون الإفتراضي للمواسير الخاصة بالغاز ؟*



*الاصفر*

*



ما هو اللون الإفتراضي للمواسير الخاصة بالمياه ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


الازرق





ما هو اللون الإفتراضي للمواسير الخاصة بالمتكثفات " المواد البترولية المصاحبة للغاز " ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


لم افهم المقصود*


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 مايو 2009)

على تعيلب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عند سؤال هو الكبينة الثلاجة مش بتبرد الحاجة انا عاوز اعرف اه العيب من الثورمستات ولا حاجة تنية


 عدة حاجات ثانيه .
نقص الغاز لوجود ثقب مثلا
عطل الضاغط الكهربائي
عطل المنظومه الميكانيكيه بالضاغط
وجود تكلسات في المشع الحراري​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 مايو 2009)

dr.smadi قال:


> اسلام عليكم انا ابحث عن كتاب في اجهزة قياس ارجو منكم المساعده


تمت اجابة الطلب في صفحات سابقة فاحضرنا المرجع الجامع في القياس واجهزة القياس​


----------



## zxcvb_nm (14 مايو 2009)

kh86kh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب فى الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم هندسة إنتاج وانا الأن بادى فى مشروعى وهو عبارة عن الة ثنى الحديد الدى يستعمل للأبواب والنوافد واريد صور لألة ان يوجد عندكم ومشروع لو فيه ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


اخى الحبيب أنشاء الله سوف أرسل لك كتالوج فيه 3 أنواع من المكاثن الخاصه بقطع الحديد 
وثنيه وكذلك ثقبه ولك ماهية الطريقة التى أرسل بها اليك هذا الكتالوج
:67:ارجوا تعلمنى كيفية أرسالها لك لوسمحت وشكرا :59:


----------



## zxcvb_nm (14 مايو 2009)

أيها الأخوه الأحباء ارجوا منكم فى اسرع وقت ممكن الأفادة عن المضخات الغاطسة فى الخزانات الأرضية تسع 1200 متر مكعب وملحق بها غرفة للمضخات مع العلم أن المياه صالحة للشرب وتزويدى بمخطط تفصلى لجميع الفتحات المتوقعة للخزان وملحقاته مع العلم بأنه يحتوى على مضخات مياه وحريق وغاطسة مع العلم أن مسار المياه كالآتى 
من r . O الى الخزان الى الخزان العلوى ثم المستخدم وشكرا


----------



## ابيض-اسود (14 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اجيبوني خوفا الوقوع بالخطا لاني سانفذ العمل--لسوء الحظالاحمال عباره عن مكيفات مجموع سحبهم للتيار 300 امبير----وجمبعها تعمل 220 وبعيه بمسافه 500 متر عن محطه التغذيه ---القابلو المتوفر لدي هو 3نوع 95 ولاخر للمحايدقكب واحد نوع 50 مليمتر مربع هل تصلح لتشغيل تلك المكيفات ---نوكد --الاحمال احاديه الطور الكيبل ثلاثي الطور هل ان القطر كافي افيدوني بحساباتكم -----ب---------------------ر ع----------------ه


----------



## anass81 (14 مايو 2009)

zxcvb_nm قال:


> اخى الحبيب أنشاء الله سوف أرسل لك كتالوج فيه 3 أنواع من المكاثن الخاصه بقطع الحديد
> وثنيه وكذلك ثقبه ولك ماهية الطريقة التى أرسل بها اليك هذا الكتالوج
> :67:ارجوا تعلمنى كيفية أرسالها لك لوسمحت وشكرا :59:



السلام عليكم

بإمكانك إرفاق الملفات بالمشاركة , كما هو موضح بهذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132662.html

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدخالدالامين (14 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء الرجاء تزويدي بمعلومات مفصلة عن كل ما يتعلق بالتكييف والتبريد ولكم مني الشكر والعرفان


----------



## eng.dido (14 مايو 2009)

eng.dido قال:


> in steam power plant & gas turbine
> 
> امتى اعمل reheat قبل regenerative
> 
> ...


 يا مهندس حامد الموضوع دة بقالة اكثر من 3 ايام وفى مواضيع بعدى تم الرد عليها ارجو الرد ولو بالرفض


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (14 مايو 2009)

أخوانى الأعزاء أرجو منكم مساعدتى فى المواضيع الأتية للأهمية وعلى وجه السرعة وهى: 
1) الأستدال على سبب الكسر فى عامود مصنوع من الحديد المطاوع 
2) العنصر الأساسى فى السبائك الكرومية 
3) الطريقة المثلى التى يقوم بها المدرب لتحفيز المتدرب لاكتشاف شروط الأمن والسلامة فى الورش الكهربية 
4) طريقة قطع أسنان التروس المخروطية على ماكينة الفريزة


----------



## lnspuctor (15 مايو 2009)

برامج حساب الاحمال الحراريه


----------



## nickname (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكانيكا و اعمل الان فى شركة مقاولات فى قسم التكييف و fire fighting و لكنى مازلت حديثا فى هذا المجال و تغيب عنى العديد من البدائيات و الاساسيات، و تدور فى ذهنى العديد من الاسئلة وكنت اود ان اطلب منكم ان اسأل بعض من هذة الاسئلة و انتظر منكم الاجابة عنها، و ليس فقط ان تمدونى بالكتب و لكن تمدونى بأجاباتكم من واقع خبرتكم العملية وانا اعلم ان المنتدى هنا يمنع كتابة الايميل الشخصى لذلك لن اذكره و لكن اتمنى التواصل هنا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## nickname (15 مايو 2009)

*سؤالين*


*والان سوف اسأل سؤالين *
*اولهما اعتقد انه الاسهل ولكن لقلة خبرتى لم استطع التوصل للاجابة الصحيحة , السؤال هو :*
*فى اى وحدة تكييف ، ولتكن مثلا الشباك، كيف نضمن ان الهواء الخارج من ال **supply** يدور و يملأ الغرفة ثم يخرج الهواء الراجع من فتحات ال **return** وكيف ان الهواء بالرغم من وجود فتحات ال **supply** و فتحات ال **return** بجانب بعضهما ان الهواء لا يخرج من ال **supply** ويلف مباشرة و يخرج من اقرب مكان وهو ال**return** .*

*اما بالنسبة للسؤال الثانى فهو كيف ان الهواء الخارجى يكون فى لحظة هادئ و مستقر و فجأة نجد هبوب اتربة و اعاصير و تقلبات جوية ,و هل لهذا سبب له علاقة بانتقال الحرارة او اختلاف الضغوط ؟؟ و ما مدى تأثير ذلك على وحدات التكييف سواء عند تصميمها او عند تشغيلها، أو حتى استهلاكها للكهرباء .*​*ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## omarsh22 (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم..
اخواني اشكركم على هذا التعاون واساله الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم...
انا طالب في السنه الاخير في هندسة الميكانيكي وعندي مشروع تخرج packaging nails machineتصميم
ارجو منكم مساعدتي ... (على الاقل لو تساعدوني بحسابات الترروس والكرانكروكر مكيانزم)


----------



## swza55 (15 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الاعزاء
احتاج مصادر او كتب او ابحاث عامة عن معدن التيتانTitanium والسبائك التي يدخل فيها معدن التيتان واستخداماته الميكانيكية والعملية.

ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (15 مايو 2009)

السادة الزملاء الأحباء 
أنا منتظر الأجابة وذلك لقرب ميعاد الامتحان وعايز اجابة فنية من ذوى العلم والخبرة 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## هدد97 (15 مايو 2009)

الـسـلآم عـلـيـكـم ورحـمـه الله وبـركـآتـه . . ,

مــسـآء / صـبـآح . . الـخـيـر على الـجـمـيـع من الـمـشـرفـيـن والأعـضـآء الأعـزآء 

عـنـدي طـلـب صـغـيـررر . . آخـوآنـي الأفـآضـل

آريـد بـحـث عـن ( High Speed Machinig )

مـعـلـومـآت .. كـتـب .. آشـكـآلـهـآ .. آنـوآعـهـآ .. آي شـي يـتـعـلـق .. بـآلـبـحـث ..,

شـآكـر . لـكـم آخـوآنـي الأعـزآء 

آخـوكـم / هـدد97


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 مايو 2009)

eng.dido قال:


> يا مهندس حامد الموضوع دة بقالة اكثر من 3 ايام وفى مواضيع بعدى تم الرد عليها ارجو الرد ولو بالرفض


 اخي العزيز اسف للتاخر الغير مقصود
علما ان سؤالك فيه نوع من التقديم والتاخير وعموما .. فان المتعارف ان المبدا العلمي الذي بنيت على اساسه المعدات يجب ان لا يخالف في التشغيل .. وعلى ضوء فهمي لسؤالك فان عملية preheating في بداية التشغيل وهي من الشروط اما العمليه الثانيه فتاتي تباعا وحسب الحاجه لكي تعمل المنظومه بكفاءه عاليه .. اما اذا تم تغيير التسلسل المنطقي للتشغيل فهذا سيؤدي الى مشاكل فنيه اضافة الى انخفاض في الاداء والكفاءه .. وممكن عمل التسلسل الذي نوهت عنه ولكن هو خطا
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## nickname (16 مايو 2009)

انا سألت سؤالين و محدش رد عليا بس لسا عندى امل و هسأل سؤال تالت الان
فى وحدات ahu او air handling unit لماذا توضع المروحة بعد ال cooling coil انا كنت اعتقد انه من الافضل وضعها قبله بحيث تدفع الهواء و يمر على ال coil فيخرج بارد
ارجو الاجابة على سؤالى هذا و السؤالين السابقين و شكرا


----------



## يوسف عيسى محمد (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني
انا أتشرف بالإنتماء لهذا الملتقى الطيب

و أتمنى من الإدارة المباركة أن تجعل أقساما للسنة الثانية و الثالثة و الخريجين للهندسة الميكانيكية

و لكم جزيل الشكر إخواني

و كل التقدير و الإحترام لكم جميعاً

يوسف العقرباوي
هندسة ميكانيكية
نابلس
فلسطين


----------



## zxcvb_nm (16 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بإمكانك إرفاق الملفات بالمشاركة , كما هو موضح بهذا الرابط
> 
> ...


لك الشكرا والعرفان ياأخى الحبيب وسوف أقوم بالتطبيق غدا أنشاء الله مع الشكر


----------



## zxcvb_nm (16 مايو 2009)

```
[php][php][php]
```
[/php][/php][/php]

```
[php]
```
[/php]


يوسف عيسى محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني
> انا أتشرف بالإنتماء لهذا الملتقى الطيب
> 
> و أتمنى من الإدارة المباركة أن تجعل أقساما للسنة الثانية و الثالثة و الخريجين للهندسة الميكانيكية
> ...


شكرا أخى الحبيب عن الصور المرفقة ولك كل حب وتقدير


----------



## Abooode-11 (16 مايو 2009)

انا مهندس في السنه الاولى اتمنى منكم شرح عمل نظام الاشعال من غير موزع بالسيارات يعني طريقة عمل الدائره


----------



## Abooode-11 (16 مايو 2009)

ارجو ان تكون رسالة الرد على الاليميل لسؤال الي على نظام الاشعال من دون موزع


----------



## موكه (16 مايو 2009)

*برجاء الرد الاستخدامات الحيثه للgas turbine) بجد محتاجها اوي ارجوك*

برجاء الرد الاستخدامات الحيثه للgas turbine) بجد محتاجها اوي والله العظيم محتاجها اوي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 مايو 2009)

السيدأحمدجابر قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء أرجو منكم مساعدتى فى المواضيع الأتية للأهمية وعلى وجه السرعة وهى:
> 1) الأستدال على سبب الكسر فى عامود مصنوع من الحديد المطاوع
> 2) العنصر الأساسى فى السبائك الكرومية
> 3) الطريقة المثلى التى يقوم بها المدرب لتحفيز المتدرب لاكتشاف شروط الأمن والسلامة فى الورش الكهربية
> 4) طريقة قطع أسنان التروس المخروطية على ماكينة الفريزة


 



> 1) الأستدال على سبب الكسر فى عامود مصنوع من الحديد المطاوع


بطرق الفحص التالي
x ray
ultrasonic
die pentrant



> 2) العنصر الأساسى فى السبائك الكرومية


عنصري الكروم والنيكل والفناديوم والسلسكون والتنكستن



> 3) الطريقة المثلى التى يقوم بها المدرب لتحفيز المتدرب لاكتشاف شروط الأمن والسلامة فى الورش الكهربية


هذا خاضع لنوع البرنامج التدريبي



> 4) طريقة قطع أسنان التروس المخروطية على ماكينة الفريزة


الجواب موجود في صفحات سابقه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 مايو 2009)

nickname قال:


> *والان سوف اسأل سؤالين *
> *اولهما اعتقد انه الاسهل ولكن لقلة خبرتى لم استطع التوصل للاجابة الصحيحة , السؤال هو :*
> *فى اى وحدة تكييف ، ولتكن مثلا الشباك، كيف نضمن ان الهواء الخارج من ال **supply** يدور و يملأ الغرفة ثم يخرج الهواء الراجع من فتحات ال **return** وكيف ان الهواء بالرغم من وجود فتحات ال **supply** و فتحات ال **return** بجانب بعضهما ان الهواء لا يخرج من ال **supply** ويلف مباشرة و يخرج من اقرب مكان وهو ال**return** .*​
> *اما بالنسبة للسؤال الثانى فهو كيف ان الهواء الخارجى يكون فى لحظة هادئ و مستقر و فجأة نجد هبوب اتربة و اعاصير و تقلبات جوية ,و هل لهذا سبب له علاقة بانتقال الحرارة او اختلاف الضغوط ؟؟ و ما مدى تأثير ذلك على وحدات التكييف سواء عند تصميمها او عند تشغيلها، أو حتى استهلاكها للكهرباء .*​
> *ولكم جزيل الشكر*


 

*



والان سوف اسأل سؤالين 
اولهما اعتقد انه الاسهل ولكن لقلة خبرتى لم استطع التوصل للاجابة الصحيحة , السؤال هو :
فى اى وحدة تكييف ، ولتكن مثلا الشباك، كيف نضمن ان الهواء الخارج من ال supply يدور و يملأ الغرفة ثم يخرج الهواء الراجع من فتحات ال return وكيف ان الهواء بالرغم من وجود فتحات ال supply و فتحات ال return بجانب بعضهما ان الهواء لا يخرج من ال supply ويلف مباشرة و يخرج من اقرب مكان وهو الreturn .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
للتاكد من ذلك تعتمد على
عمل الثرموستات للجهاز
وضع اجهزة قياس في الفضاء المبرد

اما عملية الدوران فتتحكم بها ابعاد كل من الدخول والخروج وهي لن تقبل الشك لانها تصميميه ومحسوبه بدقه اعتمادا على السرعه والتدفق .


* 
*



اما بالنسبة للسؤال الثانى فهو كيف ان الهواء الخارجى يكون فى لحظة هادئ و مستقر و فجأة نجد هبوب اتربة و اعاصير و تقلبات جوية ,و هل لهذا سبب له علاقة بانتقال الحرارة او اختلاف الضغوط ؟؟ و ما مدى تأثير ذلك على وحدات التكييف سواء عند تصميمها او عند تشغيلها، أو حتى استهلاكها للكهرباء .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ليس له علاقه بل هي شوائب متكدسه في المجاري*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 مايو 2009)

swza55 قال:


> بسم الله الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخواني الاعزاء
> احتاج مصادر او كتب او ابحاث عامة عن معدن التيتانTitanium والسبائك التي يدخل فيها معدن التيتان واستخداماته الميكانيكية والعملية.
> 
> ...


 

Titanium's physical qualities of high strength, toughness, durability, low density, corrosion resistance and biological compatibility make it useful in a variety of applications. 

Discovered in the late 1500's, titanium was named for the mythological giants, the Titans. In the 1940's, it was used by the space and defense industries. Today, titanium is used in aerospace applications, automobiles, prosthetics, buildings, and sporting equipment. 
Titanium is a paradox. Supplies of pure titanium are rare, though titanium ores such as ilmenite and rutile are very common. There is more titanium in the earth's crust than there is nickel, zinc, chromium, tin, lead, mercury, and manganese combined! The ores of these metals are concentrated in large, easily mined bodies, while titanium ores are dispersed throughout the earth's crust. 
Only five percent of the titanium mined today is used in its pure metal form. The remainder is used to manufacture titanium dioxide (TiO2), an ingredient in paper, paint, plastics and white food coloring (including the coloring that is used to print the "m"s on M&M™ candies). 
Titanium, which weighs forty percent less than carbon steels, can be strengthened by alloying it with elements such as aluminum and vanadium. Titanium is nonmagnetic and possesses good heat transfer properties. It has the ability to passivate, thereby giving it a corrosion resistance to acids. It is also nontoxic and biocompatible. These properties make titanium and its alloys useful in a wide range of structural, chemical, petrochemical, marine and biomaterial applications. 
The most widely used titanium alloy, Ti-6Al-4V, is present in forty-five percent of industrial applications. The unique combination of this alloy's physical and mechanical properties with workability, fabricability, production experience and commercial availability allows it to be economically useful. Some uses of this alloy are aircraft gas turbine disks and blades, airframe structural components, and prosthetic devices. Ti-6Al-4V has become the standard alloy against which other alloys are compared in the process of selecting a titanium alloy for a specific application. 
Titanium also is valued in the petrochemical industry, where it is used in heat exchangers and reactors. The automotive industry uses it in automotive components including connecting rods, valves, and suspension springs. The sporting goods industry uses the metal in the manufacture of bicycles, golf clubs, tennis rackets, and wheelchairs designed for disabled people who want to participate in a sport. 
Titanium is used in condensers and turbine blades in electric power plants. It is also incorporated into the architecture of buildings, roofs, piping and cable. 
Because of its corrosion resistance, titanium and its alloys are used extensively in prosthetic devices such as artificial heart pumps, pacemaker cases, heart-valve parts and load bearing bone or hip-joint replacements or bone splints. Human body fluids are essentially chloride brines with pH values ranging from 7.4 into the acidic range and also contain a variety of organic acids and other media, to which titanium is totally immune. 
Since titanium does not become magnetized, it is used in the structural parts surrounding computer components such as disk drives and microchips, which can be ruined by stray magnetism. 

Other common applications of titanium include shape memory eyeglass frames, watches and jewelry. So although titanium deposits in the earth's crust are rare, titanium has abundant applications in industry and commercial enterprises. This metal makes white whiter, strengthens buildings, functions in prosthetics, and even increases the performance of sporting equipment to improve a game of golf or tennis​

http://periodic.lanl.gov/elements/22.html
.http://titanium.cs.berkeley.edu/​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 مايو 2009)

هدد97 قال:


> الـسـلآم عـلـيـكـم ورحـمـه الله وبـركـآتـه . . ,
> 
> مــسـآء / صـبـآح . . الـخـيـر على الـجـمـيـع من الـمـشـرفـيـن والأعـضـآء الأعـزآء
> 
> ...


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tutorial 1[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tutorial 2[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tutorial 3[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tutorial 4[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tutorial 5[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tutorial 6[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tutorial 7[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tutorial 8[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tutorial 9[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tutorial 10[/FONT]


http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&q=High+Speed+Machinig&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=


http://www.google.ae/search?as_q=Hi...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 مايو 2009)

nickname قال:


> انا سألت سؤالين و محدش رد عليا بس لسا عندى امل و هسأل سؤال تالت الان
> فى وحدات ahu او air handling unit لماذا توضع المروحة بعد ال cooling coil انا كنت اعتقد انه من الافضل وضعها قبله بحيث تدفع الهواء و يمر على ال coil فيخرج بارد
> ارجو الاجابة على سؤالى هذا و السؤالين السابقين و شكرا


 
اخي العزيز كثيرا ما تسال عن امور تصميميه جاءت عن طريق التجارب والنظريات العلميه وتطبيقاتها
اما سؤالك فله علاقه بالتبادل الحراري الذي هو اساس مبدا تكييف الهواء . ويؤخذ هنا بنظر الاعتبار سرعة الهواء والمساحة السطحيه للتبادل الحراري وكمية الجريان .. وهنا دعني اسالك عندما فكرت بموقع المروحه هل حسبت انها بمحرك كهربائي وان هذا المحرك تنتج عنه حراره فما تاثير هذه الحراره ومن من المواقع افضل لتبريد المحرك ذاته .... شكرا لك


----------



## abdelmalekmost (17 مايو 2009)

géothermie chauffage d'un habitation par la


----------



## سامح إبراهيم (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من سيادتكم مساعدتى فى تعلم علم ( التصميمات الهندسية للانابيب و المواسير و اوعية الضغط ) مبتدا بالمواسير piping design and pressure vessel design ارجو نصيحتكم حيث اننى اعمل فى مجال مشروعات البترول و اريد ان اتعلم التصميم جيدا 
ارجو المساعدة شكرا


----------



## أبو حسن2 (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أرجو تزويدي بملفات عن التصميم في كل من الميكانيكال دسك توب والسوليد ورك ( من حيث حساب الأحمال والاجهادات و..........) أي بعد أن قمنا برسم المجسم أو الآلة أو...... كيف تتم الحسابات الهندسية له سواء السكونية أو الديناميكية 
ومعلومات موسعة عن الحركة في السوليد 
وسؤال أخير عن كيفية نقل الملفات بين البرنامجين 
ملاحظة: أرجو أن تكون المعلومات تتجاوز ملف السوليد للمهندس عبد الله عبد الرحيم والذي أقدم له جزيل شكري 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمود أبو ملك (17 مايو 2009)

كيف يمكن التحكم فى سرعه ريش طواحين الهواء فى حاله تغير سرعه الرياح


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 مايو 2009)

سامح إبراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من سيادتكم مساعدتى فى تعلم علم ( التصميمات الهندسية للانابيب و المواسير و اوعية الضغط ) مبتدا بالمواسير piping design and pressure vessel design ارجو نصيحتكم حيث اننى اعمل فى مجال مشروعات البترول و اريد ان اتعلم التصميم جيدا
> ارجو المساعدة شكرا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99188.html

http://www.pipingdesigners.com/?gclid=CPGF5bn_oJUCFQpYQgod7ld-jw
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&q=pressure+vessel+design+&btnG=بحث+Google‏&meta=lr=lang_en&aq=f&oq=


----------



## فلورنسيا (18 مايو 2009)

هلو شباب اني عضو جديد واريد خدمة انا اريد شرح مفصل عن الهندسة الوصفية


----------



## anass81 (18 مايو 2009)

فلورنسيا قال:


> هلو شباب اني عضو جديد واريد خدمة انا اريد شرح مفصل عن الهندسة الوصفية



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121926.html


----------



## anass81 (18 مايو 2009)

فلورنسيا قال:


> هلو شباب اني عضو جديد واريد خدمة انا اريد شرح مفصل عن الهندسة الوصفية



وهذه روابط اخرى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66250.html

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=121921

http://www.4shared.com/file/38163232/7c94a49b/_online.html

http://upload.9q9q.net/file/fiecc8RPMfe/desciptive


----------



## فلورنسيا (18 مايو 2009)

هلو شباب وبنات انا عضو جديد واريد شرح مفصل عن الهندسة الوصفية اذا ممكن بالعربي


----------



## لخضر عبد الله (18 مايو 2009)

لمن له معرفة برسم شاحن هوائي compressor على برنامج gambit فإني بحاجة إلى أفكاركم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## firebord555 (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد كتاب يتحدث عن fuel and energy ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mostafahashm (18 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى المهندس،
ارجو الرد على سوالى 
اريد برنامج كيفية حسابات اوزان الصاج
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس حماس (18 مايو 2009)

أود أولا ان اشكر الادارة و كل اخوانى فى المنتدى على هذا الجهد المبذول جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتهم ، و لو سمحتوا انا عاوز أتعلم cnc فممكن حد يساعدنى سواء بأسطوانات تعليميه او يقول على مكان بيدى دورات فى هذا المجال لانى حابب المجال ده جدا فيا ريت ما حدش يبخل عنى بنصيحه او أى توجيه .
مع العلم انى لازلت طالبا فى السنه قبل الاخيره تخصص تصنيع 
و الله المستعان ... و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (19 مايو 2009)

mostafahashm قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخى المهندس،
> ارجو الرد على سوالى
> اريد برنامج كيفية حسابات اوزان الصاج
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم

تفضل اخي الكريم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131414.html


----------



## anass81 (19 مايو 2009)

المهندس حماس قال:


> أود أولا ان اشكر الادارة و كل اخوانى فى المنتدى على هذا الجهد المبذول جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتهم ، و لو سمحتوا انا عاوز أتعلم cnc فممكن حد يساعدنى سواء بأسطوانات تعليميه او يقول على مكان بيدى دورات فى هذا المجال لانى حابب المجال ده جدا فيا ريت ما حدش يبخل عنى بنصيحه او أى توجيه .
> مع العلم انى لازلت طالبا فى السنه قبل الاخيره تخصص تصنيع
> و الله المستعان ... و جزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم

هناك ملتقى خاص بال cnc وهذا رابطه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f44.html


----------



## ميكك (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ... أنا مهندس ميكانيك أعمل في مؤسسة المياه , ارجو أن تفيدوني بشرح تفصيلي عن المولدات الديزل الكنترول بوكس تبعها (اي لوحة التحكم وطرق صيانتها من الاعطال)


----------



## zxcvb_nm (19 مايو 2009)

الأخ الحبيب kh86kh مرسل اليك موقع الشركة التى تورد ماكيات القطع والتشكيل (الثنى)والموقع هو
www.durmazlar.com.tr


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 مايو 2009)

```
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZRman000%2526i%253D13%252F13%255F1%255F228%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_228.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D13%252F13_1_228%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>
```


----------



## شهد2 (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا شهد تخصص فيزياء طبية 
من فضلك اريد حلول اسئلة كتاب
materials science and engineering an introduction 
الطبعة السابعة وعاااجل ارجوك


----------



## فني ميكانيك (19 مايو 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بقيت اسئل ذوي الخبرة في مجال المواد مثل 
الاسيد والكلور

سؤالي هو ماهي المادة المقاومة للأسيد والكلور معا ؟
 هل الحديد او الالمنيوم او الفيبر جلاس 

اخوكم/ ابو طارق
 :63:


----------



## طالب الميكاترونكس (19 مايو 2009)

Compare the advantages disadvantages of pneumatic and hydraulics relative to each other and relative to other sources of power transmission, i.e. Electrical and Mechanical

written report may not be more than 500 words


اتنظر ردكم


----------



## طالب الميكاترونكس (19 مايو 2009)

Compare the advantages disadvantages of pneumatic and hydraulics relative to each other and relative to other sources of power transmission, i.e. Electrical and Mechanical

written report may not be more than 500 words


أنتظر ردكـــم


----------



## CrisooneY (19 مايو 2009)

*hi*

:11: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :11:

قواكم الله اخواني القائمين على هالموضوع .. لما فيه فايده لكل المهندسين المحتاجين لمساعدتكم
الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم .. وبعد 

عندي بحث فـ surface treatment & surface prepariton

واخص بالفعل الـ تكنلوجي لـ 
powder coating/surface coating
للطرق التالية

air gune spraying
elctro plating
hot dip coating
ion plating
vacuum metallizing

لاني كل مابحثت.. ما القا بحث علمي ينفعني.. كلها عروض شراء وما سواه 
فـ اتمنى تدلوني على مكان اخذ منه علم ..استفيد فيه.. الله يقويكم 


وشكرا


----------



## م/روميو (20 مايو 2009)

*ارجو المساعده سريعا يا بشمهندسين*

انا فى سنه اولى ميكانيكا القاهره وكنت عايز اعرف اماكن للتدريب الصيفى عشان ادرب فيها فيا ريت اللى عنده خبره فى الموضوع ده يفيدنى وشكرا


----------



## باهر عزت (20 مايو 2009)

السلام والشكر لكل منفي المنتدي ----------- انا باهر مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج اعمل في مجال الصيانة بقرية سياحية ويوجد لدي مشكلة في الاتي ارجو من سياتدكم المساعدة وهي 
لدي القرية بئر مياة جوفية يعمل بمحرك ديزل اربعة سلندر مركب علية طلمبة افقية تسحب المباة علي بعد ستة متر 
انخفض مستوي المياة الارضي بالبئر واصبح 7 متر مما ترتب علية تغيير الطلمبة واستبدالها باخري اكسات 
مطلوب كيف احسب ال head power pump وكيفية التركيب 

2- الصيانة الدورية لمحركات الديزل الكمنز والمان 

شكرا لمحبتكم ربنا يعوض تعبكم لما فية الخير للجميع


----------



## kokyjoon (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو من المتخصصين أريد كتالوج صيانة محرك ميتسوبيشى 1600cc
طراز المحرك Mitsubishi 4g18
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## [email protected] (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيك اطلب منكم اعزائي صور لاجزاء المضخة المستخدمه في مصافي النفط 
(مضخة بانزين) ولك كل وافر الشكر


----------



## سمسمة سوسو (20 مايو 2009)

انا طالبة ميكاترونيكس وبدي مساعدة عن المبادل الحراري لانه بدي اعمل مشروع لمادة process وبدي امثلة على المبادل الحراري بالقيم ياريت المساعدة.


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 مايو 2009)

باهر عزت قال:


> السلام والشكر لكل منفي المنتدي ----------- انا باهر مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج اعمل في مجال الصيانة بقرية سياحية ويوجد لدي مشكلة في الاتي ارجو من سياتدكم المساعدة وهي
> لدي القرية بئر مياة جوفية يعمل بمحرك ديزل اربعة سلندر مركب علية طلمبة افقية تسحب المباة علي بعد ستة متر
> انخفض مستوي المياة الارضي بالبئر واصبح 7 متر مما ترتب علية تغيير الطلمبة واستبدالها باخري اكسات
> مطلوب كيف احسب ال head power pump وكيفية التركيب
> ...




http://www.thekrib.com/Filters/pump-head.html
here you can make the calculation
http://americanturbine.net/formulacalc/pump.htm
Pump Head Calculations



What is Pump Head?
Units of Measure: In the U.S. system, head is measured either in PSI or in "feet of head" (usually
abbreviated to "feet").​
Pump Head 
is the total resistance that a pump must overcome. It consists of the following components:
Static Head: ​
​
Static head represents the net change in height, in feet, that the pump must
overcome. It applies only in open systems. Note that in a closed loop system, the static head is
zero because the fluid on one side of the system pushes the fluid up the other side of the system,
so the pump does not need to overcome any elevation.
Friction Head: ​
​
This is also called _pressure drop. _When fluid flows through any system component,
friction results. This causes a loss in pressure. Components causing friction include boilers, chillers,
piping, heat exchangers, coils, valves, and fittings. The pump must overcome this friction. Friction
head is usually expressed in units called "feet of head." _A foot of friction head is equal to lifting the_
_fluid one foot of static height._
Pressure Head: ​
​
When liquid is pumped from a vessel at one pressure to a vessel at another
pressure, pressure head exists. Common applications include condensate pumps and boiler feed
pumps. Condensate pumps often deliver water from an atmospheric receiver to a deaerator
operating at 5 PSIG, meaning that in addition to the other heads, the pump must overcome a
Calculating the Pump Head file:///D:/Desktop/Emailing_%20Calculating%20the%20Pump%20Head.html
pressure head of 5 PSIG. One PSIG equals 2.31 feet, so the differential head in this application is
5 X 2.31 = 11.6.’ Pressure head is a consideration only in some open systems.
Velocity Head: ​
​
Accelerating water from a standstill or low velocity at the starting point to a higher
velocity at an ending point requires energy. In closed systems the starting point is the same as the
ending point. Therefore the beginning velocity equals the final velocity, so velocity head is not a
consideration. In an open system, the velocity head _is _theoretically a consideration, but the pipeline
velocities used in hydronics are so low that _this head is negligible, and is ignored. _(Note that the
velocity head is defined by the formula V2/2g where V is the fluid velocity in feet per second and g
is the gravitational constant 32 feet/second 2. Therefore at typical velocities of 2-6 fps, the velocity
head is a fraction of a foot. Since head loss calculations are really estimates, this small figure
becomes insignificant).​ ​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 مايو 2009)

kokyjoon قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو من المتخصصين أريد كتالوج صيانة محرك ميتسوبيشى 1600cc
> طراز المحرك Mitsubishi 4g18
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 http://www.ebookspdf.com/search/Mitsubishi+4G18


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 مايو 2009)

سمسمة سوسو قال:


> انا طالبة ميكاترونيكس وبدي مساعدة عن المبادل الحراري لانه بدي اعمل مشروع لمادة process وبدي امثلة على المبادل الحراري بالقيم ياريت المساعدة.


 هناك موضوع مفصل بخصوص المبادلات يمكنك الاطلاع عليه في صفحات سابقه
من هذا الموضوع . وشكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 مايو 2009)

[email protected] قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيك اطلب منكم اعزائي صور لاجزاء المضخة المستخدمه في مصافي النفط
> (مضخة بانزين) ولك كل وافر الشكر


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عزيزي ارجو ذكر الاتي لكي نجيبك بدقه
type
serial number
mark
for pump​


----------



## ليليانا_84 (21 مايو 2009)

انا مهندسة مواد من العراق حاليا اقدم على دراسة الماجستير ومحتارة في موضوع التخصص لاني اريد ان اتخصص بمجال جديد لم يسبق دراسته ويكون مطلوب جدا في العمل ارجو تقديم المساعدة


----------



## anass81 (21 مايو 2009)

ليليانا_84 قال:


> انا مهندسة مواد من العراق حاليا اقدم على دراسة الماجستير ومحتارة في موضوع التخصص لاني اريد ان اتخصص بمجال جديد لم يسبق دراسته ويكون مطلوب جدا في العمل ارجو تقديم المساعدة



السلام عليكم

هذا رابط لموقع فيه دراسات حديثة في مجال تخصصك , أنصحك أن تبحثي في المواضيع الموجودة في مقالات هذه المجلة (القائمة على يسار الصفحة تحتوي جميع أعداد المجلة) , وتختاري منها ما ترينه مناسباً وممتعاً لك , علماً بأن البحث في المقالات مجاني , ولكن تحميل المقال ليس بالمجان

http://www.science-direct.com/science/journal/09215107

واذا احتجت اي مقال من هذه المجلة, بامكانك وضع رابط المقال في الملتقى المخصص لطلبات الاوراق العلمية, وسوف تجدي من يلبي طلبك بإذن الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43395.html


----------



## moaj (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده اريد طريقه حساب حجم والضغوط ل hammer tank علما بان يوجد اربع مضخات قدره الواحده 700م مكعب وضغط 11 بار تضخ الى خزان يبعد 5كم ويرتفع عن مستوى المضخات 90متر


----------



## hadaoui (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد و اريد معلومات حول البرنامجين abaqus et catia كيف يمكنني ان اقراملفات catia ب abaqus وشكرا لكم


----------



## saad_aljuboury (21 مايو 2009)

اسئلة عن المضخات
1- كيفية حساب الماطور الكهربائي الذي يكون متوافق مع المضخة
اي انه لو عندي مضخة على سبيل المثال مواصفاتها Q=120m3/hr وh=4 bar
كيفية حساب الماطور الكهربائي الملائم لهذه المضخة
2- كيفية حساب static lift suction and static head suction
للمضخات 
3- كيف تؤثر لزوجة السائل ودرجة ح


----------



## خالد المحتسب (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اما بعد : اريد الاستفسار عن افضل انواع اجهزة فحص السيارات الالمانيه والبرامج المتخصصه بها


----------



## حتة مهندس (21 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة بالله عليكم عايز اي كتب رسم هندسي في الــassembly machine drawing


----------



## shamaa (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
انا طالب ماجستير في هندسه الطيران. اود ان اطبق ال aerodynamic load علي جناح الطايره بواسطه برمجيه مناسبه. ما هي افضل برمجيه لفعل ذالك مع العلم بان الجناح مصنوع بالكامل من الفايبر composite material
المشكله تكمن في تطبيق ال aerodynamic load لانه بالطبع غير موزع undistributed علي جناح الطايره الSKIN ,ولان ال skin مصنوع بالكامل من الفايبر.
ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد البرمجيه والمهم في كيفيه التطبيق


----------



## faris.adeeb (22 مايو 2009)

سلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين 

انا طالب في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكيه 

احتاج دورات او بحوث او مو اضيع 

لاتبخلو عليه استفيد 

وشكررا


----------



## aragon101yy (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من الساده المهندسين مساعدتى لايجاد دائره هيدروليكيه مشهوره بمكوناتها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aragon101yy (22 مايو 2009)

الى الاخ حته http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...bly+machine+drawing&ei=Ya4WSoqCA56GyASEr-jeAQ


----------



## ميكانيكي تكنولوجي (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي كم سؤال في الـ compressors
فارجو ممن يعرف ان يحلها انا حاولت بها لكن وقفت في الحل :
A four-stage compressor works between limits of 1 bar and 112 bar. The index ofcompression in each stage is 1.28, the temperature at the start of compression in each stage is 32EC, and the intermediate pressures are so chosen that the work is divided equally between thestages. Neglecting clearance, find:
فقط هذا a. the volume of free air at 1.013 bar, 15 EC, delivered per kW-h
تم b. the temperature at delivery from each stage
تم c. the isothermal efficiency
**********​ 
A two-stage air compressor consists of three cylinders having the same bore and stroke.
The delivery pressure is 7 bar and the free air delivery is 4.2 m³/min. Air is drawn in at 1.013 bar
and 15 EC and an intercooler cools the air entering the second stage to 38 EC. The index of
compression is 1.3 for all cylinders. Neglecting clearance, calculate:
a. the intermediate pressure
b. the power required to drive the compressor
c. the isothermal efficiency.
[2.19 bar, 16.2 kW, 84.7%]​ 
*********​ 
A two-stage compressor compresses air from 1 bar and 15 EC to 15.5 bar. Calculate the
work done per kg of air delivered and the heat transferred through the cylinder walls and in the
intercooler. Assume that the polytropic index of compression is 1.3 and state all other
assumptions made in the calculations.
[266.5 kJ/kg , 107.7 kJ/kg (intercooler), 25.6 kJ/kg (each cylinder)]​ 
***************
A single-cylinder, single-acting air compressor of 200 mm bore by 250 mm stroke is constructed so that its clearance can be altered by moving the cylinder head, the stroke being unaffected.
(a) Using the data below calculate:
(i) the free air delivery;
(ii) the power required from the drive motor.
Data: Clearance volume set at 700 cm3; rotational speed, 300 rev/min. delivery pressure, 5 bar; suction pressure and temperature, 1 bar and 32°C; free air conditions, 1.013 bar and 15°C; index of compression and re-expansion, 1.25; mechanical efficiency, 80%.
(b) To what minimum value can the clearance volume be reduced when the delivery pressure is 4.2 bar, assuming that the same driving power is available and that the suction conditions, speed, value of index, and mechanical efficiency, remain unaltered?​ 
(1.68 m3/min; 7.1 kW; 458 cm3)​ 
*************
وهذا سؤال على الدورات​ 



 

***************​فارجو المساعده في حلها لان الامتحانات الاسبوع القادم 
حيث ان استاذ الماده اعطانا الكثير من الاسئله كلها استطلعت حلها لكن بقيت هذه اصعب الاسئله 
وشكرا جزيلا لكم​


----------



## عامر ابراهيم (22 مايو 2009)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
السادة المهندسين الكرام 
أريد تصميم عن الفلتر القماش او الواح القماش المستخدمة فى فلترة الزيت


----------



## ميكانيكي تكنولوجي (22 مايو 2009)

السؤال ماقبل الاخير استطعت ان احله 
رجاءا على الاقل الاول والثاني


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (23 مايو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
فى الأمتحان العشوائى الذى عقد لمعلمى التعليم الفنى صناعى لكادر المعلمين جاءت بعض الأسئلة الأتية واريد طرح 
الحلول ان شاء الله على وجه السرعة اذا تكرمتم لأن الأمتحان سيعقد يوم الجمعة المقبل 29 مايو 2009 وهى :
1) يمكن أن نستدل على سبب الكسر فى عامود مصنوع من الحديد المطاوع بأن ................ 
أ) مقطع العامود يتناقص بالقرب من مكان الكسر . 
ب) هناك انحناء بالعامود بالقرب من مكان الكسر . 
ج) هناك شروخ طولية بالقرب من الكسر . 
د) هناك انبعاج وزيادة فى مقطع العامود بالقرب من الكسر . 

2) أى ما يلى يعد العنصر الأساسى فى السبائك الكرومية ؟ 
أ) النيكل . ب) الكروم . ج) المنجنيز . د) النحاس . 

3) الهدف من اضافة كلس الجير داخل الفرن المستخدم لانتاج الحديد المنصهر . 
أ) التخلص من الكربون الغير مرغوب فيه . 
ب) استخدامه كمادة حفازة . 
ج) تقليل درجة حرارة الحديد . 
د) ازالة كل المكونات الحامضية . 
4) تتعرض المصافى المغطاة بطبقة من الزيت أو الشحم للصدأ بعد فترة قصيرة وذلك لأسباب ليس منها : 

أ)جفاف طبقة الحماية وفقد القدرة على العزل .
ب) احتواء بعض الزيوت والشحوم على شوائب الرصاص .
ج) امتصاص طبقة الزيت لرطوبة الجو . 
د) احتواء بعض الزيوت على شوائب الكبريت . 

أرجو الحل ولكم كل الشكر على مجهودكم العظيم


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (23 مايو 2009)

*الأخوة الأعزاء 
فى الأمتحان العشوائى الذى عقد لمعلمى التعليم الفنى صناعى لكادر المعلمين جاءت بعض الأسئلة الأتية واريد طرح 
الحلول ان شاء الله على وجه السرعة اذا تكرمتم لأن الأمتحان سيعقد يوم الجمعة المقبل 29 مايو 2009 وهى :
1) يمكن أن نستدل على سبب الكسر فى عامود مصنوع من الحديد المطاوع بأن ................ 
أ) مقطع العامود يتناقص بالقرب من مكان الكسر . 
ب) هناك انحناء بالعامود بالقرب من مكان الكسر . 
ج) هناك شروخ طولية بالقرب من الكسر . 
د) هناك انبعاج وزيادة فى مقطع العامود بالقرب من الكسر . 

2) أى ما يلى يعد العنصر الأساسى فى السبائك الكرومية ؟ 
أ) النيكل . ب) الكروم . ج) المنجنيز . د) النحاس . 

3) الهدف من اضافة كلس الجير داخل الفرن المستخدم لانتاج الحديد المنصهر . 
أ) التخلص من الكربون الغير مرغوب فيه . 
ب) استخدامه كمادة حفازة . 
ج) تقليل درجة حرارة الحديد . 
د) ازالة كل المكونات الحامضية . 
4) تتعرض المصافى المغطاة بطبقة من الزيت أو الشحم للصدأ بعد فترة قصيرة وذلك لأسباب ليس منها : 

أ)جفاف طبقة الحماية وفقد القدرة على العزل .
ب) احتواء بعض الزيوت والشحوم على شوائب الرصاص .
ج) امتصاص طبقة الزيت لرطوبة الجو . 
د) احتواء بعض الزيوت على شوائب الكبريت . 

أرجو الحل ولكم كل الشكر على مجهودكم العظيم*​


----------



## عادل ربيعة (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارغب فى معرفة معامل المرونة للحديد والماء والهواء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## no_remors (23 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم

please i want a solution manual 

fundamentals of machine elements by B.J hamrock

or if anybody know where i can find it

please

thanks a lot.*
*i appreciate it*


*mohammad al ali
*​


----------



## بولقمان (23 مايو 2009)

اخواني انا اخوكم بولقمان لدي مشروع وهو عباره عن سياره مجهزه للأنقاذ ولكن واجهت صعوبه في صنع رافعه فهل من يساعدني وله جزيل الشكر في اتمام هذا المشروع لأن المشروع سينقذ آلاف البشر وشكرا لكم


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (23 مايو 2009)

*ممكن اساعدك*

لطفا
ممكن معرفة نوع العجلة ومواصفات مداخلها (ارتفاعها عن الارض ابعاد مداخل الانقاذ) المرشحة لهذا الواجب
وعذرا للفضول



بولقمان قال:


> اخواني انا اخوكم بولقمان لدي مشروع وهو عباره عن سياره مجهزه للأنقاذ ولكن واجهت صعوبه في صنع رافعه فهل من يساعدني وله جزيل الشكر في اتمام هذا المشروع لأن المشروع سينقذ آلاف البشر وشكرا لكم


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (23 مايو 2009)

*ولو فضول*

كما اتصور 
1 .ان الاجهاد على سطحي الجناح يتم تحليله بمعرف تفاصيل توزيع الضغط على سطحي المطيار
2. يتم حساب الضغوط في مقاطع يحددها نوع الضغط ويتم تحولها الى قوى بدلالةوحدة المساحة
3.سوف تحصل على قوى(سحب ضغط قطع ثني) يتم التعامل معها كل حسب موقعه 
4.التعامل مع الفايبر كsheet plate )
5.اخذ محدوديات الفايبر في حسابات تحليل المرونة الهوائية aero elasticity 




shamaa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> انا طالب ماجستير في هندسه الطيران. اود ان اطبق ال aerodynamic load علي جناح الطايره بواسطه برمجيه مناسبه. ما هي افضل برمجيه لفعل ذالك مع العلم بان الجناح مصنوع بالكامل من الفايبر composite material
> المشكله تكمن في تطبيق ال aerodynamic load لانه بالطبع غير موزع undistributed علي جناح الطايره الSKIN ,ولان ال skin مصنوع بالكامل من الفايبر.
> ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد البرمجيه والمهم في كيفيه التطبيق


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 مايو 2009)

عادل ربيعة قال:


> السلام عليكم ارغب فى معرفة معامل المرونة للحديد والماء والهواء ولكم جزيل الشكر


YOUNG MODULES is the ratio of stress to strain​http://www.engineersedge.com/material_science/youngs_modulus.htm​


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

لماذا اشتهرت المضخة الترسية بضخ الزيت و الوقود؟ وهل استطيع استخدام اي مضخة اخرى؟


ما هو الفرق بين السنتين نمبر و الاوكتين نمبر وما هو الفائدة من معرفتهيما؟


----------



## عمر الجدي (24 مايو 2009)

*ممكن كتاب عن مبادئ الديناميكا 
ارجو المساعده*


----------



## elwathig (24 مايو 2009)

انا مهندس كميائى عندى بحث فى صناعة الاسمنت وحابب ابحث عن الاتى heat and mass balances in cement plantفارجو المساعدة


----------



## حتة مهندس (25 مايو 2009)

*يا جماعة بالله عليكم عايز اي كتب رسم هندسي في الــassembly machine drawing *
*احسن امتحاني خلاص ع الابواب و ممكن كده اسقط عشان مفيش كتاب مقرر:82::82::82::82::82:*
افيدوني افادكم الله,,,,,,وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ابو الايهم (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ابحث عن كتاب أو مشروع عن إدارة النظام البيئي
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (25 مايو 2009)

elwathig قال:


> انا مهندس كميائى عندى بحث فى صناعة الاسمنت وحابب ابحث عن الاتى heat and mass balances in cement plantفارجو المساعدة



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الرابط

http://www.em-ea.org/Guide Books/Book-1/1.4 MATERIAL AND ENERGY BALANCE.pdf


----------



## mohamedhamdy33 (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اريد تركيب اسانسير فى منزل مكون من اربع طوابق اريد معرفة قدرة الماتور وسعره ان وجد وهل يمكن ان يشتغل على كهرباء 220 فولت واذا كان لديكم اسعار شركة شلندر للمصاعد المنزلية وشكرااااا.


----------



## anass81 (25 مايو 2009)

ابو الايهم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا ابحث عن كتاب أو مشروع عن إدارة النظام البيئي
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط

http://www.epa.gov/agriculture/tems.html


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (25 مايو 2009)

*الأخوة الأعزاء *
*فى الأمتحان العشوائى الذى عقد لمعلمى التعليم الفنى صناعى لكادر المعلمين جاءت بعض الأسئلة الأتية واريد طرح *
*الحلول ان شاء الله على وجه السرعة اذا تكرمتم لأن الأمتحان سيعقد يوم الجمعة المقبل 29 مايو 2009 وهى :*
*1) يمكن أن نستدل على سبب الكسر فى عامود مصنوع من الحديد المطاوع بأن ................ *
*أ) مقطع العامود يتناقص بالقرب من مكان الكسر . *
*ب) هناك انحناء بالعامود بالقرب من مكان الكسر . *
*ج) هناك شروخ طولية بالقرب من الكسر . *
*د) هناك انبعاج وزيادة فى مقطع العامود بالقرب من الكسر . *​ 
*2) أى ما يلى يعد العنصر الأساسى فى السبائك الكرومية ؟ *
*أ) النيكل . ب) الكروم . ج) المنجنيز . د) النحاس . *​ 
*3) الهدف من اضافة كلس الجير داخل الفرن المستخدم لانتاج الحديد المنصهر . *
*أ) التخلص من الكربون الغير مرغوب فيه . *
*ب) استخدامه كمادة حفازة . *
*ج) تقليل درجة حرارة الحديد . *
*د) ازالة كل المكونات الحامضية . *
*4) تتعرض المصافى المغطاة بطبقة من الزيت أو الشحم للصدأ بعد فترة قصيرة وذلك لأسباب ليس منها : *​ 
*أ)جفاف طبقة الحماية وفقد القدرة على العزل .*
*ب) احتواء بعض الزيوت والشحوم على شوائب الرصاص .*
*ج) امتصاص طبقة الزيت لرطوبة الجو . *
*د) احتواء بعض الزيوت على شوائب الكبريت . *​ 
*أرجو الحل ولكم كل الشكر على مجهودكم العظيم*​ 


أخوانى أرجو وبشدة أهتمامكم بالموضوع لقرب موعد الأمتحان داعيا الله لكل من يساهم بالحل الصحيح الأجر من الله وأنا فى الأنتظار


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 مايو 2009)

elwathig قال:


> انا مهندس كميائى عندى بحث فى صناعة الاسمنت وحابب ابحث عن الاتى heat and mass balances in cement plantفارجو المساعدة


http://www.em-ea.org/Guide%20Books/Book-1/1.4%20MATERIAL%20%20AND%20ENERGY%20BALANCE.pdf
http://www.energyefficiencyasia.org/docs/IndustrySectorsCement_draftMay05.pdf
http://www.holtecnet.com/web/*******/references/TechnicalPapers/p_1998_5.pdf
http://www.energymanagertraining.com/cement/pdf/LuleaUrsula.pdf


----------



## Mohamd hayek (25 مايو 2009)

Dear sir :
I need to know how the hydronic calculation for water in 3 floor building for sweet water and for fire fighting system
best regards


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 مايو 2009)

حتة مهندس قال:


> *يا جماعة بالله عليكم عايز اي كتب رسم هندسي في الــassembly machine drawing *
> 
> *احسن امتحاني خلاص ع الابواب و ممكن كده اسقط عشان مفيش كتاب مقرر:82::82::82::82::82:*
> 
> افيدوني افادكم الله,,,,,,وجزاكم الله خيرا​


 http://www.scribd.com/doc/4953741/Rr210305-Machine-Drawing
وهناك مكتبه ( بعنوان مكتبه خرافيه ) انزلتها في قسم الهندسه الميكانيه ابحث عنها ستجد فيها كل ما تريد


----------



## عدنان11 (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوان احتاج الى كتب او برامج تدريب تخص محطات الكهرباء نوع Siemens or GE V94.2 or V94.3


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 مايو 2009)

عدنان11 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوان احتاج الى كتب او برامج تدريب تخص محطات الكهرباء نوع Siemens or GE V94.2 or V94.3


 http://www.gasification.org/Docs/Conferences/2002/GTC02013.pdf
http://www.gasification.org/Docs/Conferences/2007/29BROW.pdf
http://news.tavanir.org.ir/assets/file_uploaded/UpgradingParto.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 مايو 2009)

Mohamd hayek قال:


> Dear sir :
> I need to know how the hydronic calculation for water in 3 floor building for sweet water and for fire fighting system
> best regards


 http://books.google.ae/books?id=WdP...X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4#PPA210,M1
http://www.lmnoeng.com/


----------



## عدنان11 (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ABD14058 (25 مايو 2009)

تزويدي بكتاب أو شرح بالعربي أن أمكن عن علم سبك المعادن التي تستخدم في ريش وغرف الإحتراق للتربينات الغازية


----------



## *الفارس* (25 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيـكم العافيـه يامـهندسين ويجعل عملكم في ميزان حسناتكم
عندي طلب بسيط حاولت احصل عليه قبل ماأشارك ولكن مالقيت شئ في النت مناسب
أنـــــــــــا محتاج بحث بسيط عن classification presses ضروري لو سمحتوا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 مايو 2009)

*الفارس* قال:


> الله يعطيـكم العافيـه يامـهندسين ويجعل عملكم في ميزان حسناتكم
> عندي طلب بسيط حاولت احصل عليه قبل ماأشارك ولكن مالقيت شئ في النت مناسب
> أنـــــــــــا محتاج بحث بسيط عن classification presses ضروري لو سمحتوا


 http://books.google.ae/books?id=JDd...4PSRAg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2
http://www.oconnellmachinery.com/store/by-classification


----------



## طالب الميكاترونكس (26 مايو 2009)

مطلوب معلومات عن 

air-condition
motor for large compressors 

عاااااااااااجل جدااااا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 مايو 2009)

طالب الميكاترونكس قال:


> مطلوب معلومات عن
> 
> air-condition
> motor for large compressors
> ...


you most say what is the capacity of cooling , to be easy for us to recognise the motor
thank you dear
http://electronic-components.globalspec.com/Industrial-Directory/air_conditioner_motor

http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search/3i1p5tyfchms/compressors_motor.html


----------



## essamrn (26 مايو 2009)

لو سمحتم ياباشمهندسين لو حد عارف مركز او معهد يعطي دورات في الهيدروليك (في القاهرة) ... ارجوا الافادة


----------



## kkml (26 مايو 2009)

what does it meaning of "empd''


----------



## زيد جبار (26 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : تحيه طيبه للجميع . اريد ان اعرف انواع الصمامات الميكانيكيه ورموزها على الخرائط وطرق استخدامها . مع التقدير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 مايو 2009)

kkml قال:


> what does it meaning of "empd''


i think it is meanning
El Monte Police Department​


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (27 مايو 2009)

مهندس حمداوي هل سؤالي صعب
ارجو من شخصكم الكريم الاجابة على تساؤلي


----------



## طالب الميكاترونكس (27 مايو 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> you most say what is the capacity of cooling , to be easy for us to recognise the motor
> thank you dear
> http://electronic-components.globalspec.com/Industrial-Directory/air_conditioner_motor
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search/3i1p5tyfchms/compressors_motor.html


 

عزيزي 
انا طالب معلومات عن الموتور اللي يكون مع الكمبروسور في  air-cconditionr
يعني motor for large compressors
لو تقدر تحصلي معلومات 
 بكون شاكر لك​


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (27 مايو 2009)

شباب

اين تكون غرفة الماكينات في السفينة..؟ في الخلف او بالمنتصف


----------



## E_F.H.D (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
أتمنى من المهندسين الكرام شرح فروع الهندسة المكابيكية وخاصة علم المواد والطاقة وماهو عمل المهندس فيها


----------



## حتة مهندس (27 مايو 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/4953741/rr210305-machine-drawing
> وهناك مكتبه ( بعنوان مكتبه خرافيه ) انزلتها في قسم الهندسه الميكانيه ابحث عنها ستجد فيها كل ما تريد


 



ربنا يبارك في حضرتك و جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخي

مشكوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا..........................
:7::7::7::7:


----------



## IBN GASH3AM (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الأعضاء انا عضو جديد في هذي المنتدي مهندس قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية 
بالبداية اشكركم علي هذا الإهتمام والدعم لنا ولكل من يطلب العلم من اخواننا في الأمة الإسلامية 

ادامكم الله ذخراً لنا انشاء الله 



انا الآن أقوم بكتابة بحث علي أنواع وتصنيفات المكابس بناءا علي طلب دكتور وفي الحقيقه لم أجد ما أريده 

بشكل عام ومختصر اريد توجيه أو مساعده من أحد الإخوان لإيجاد أو كتابة بحث يخص أنواع المكابس وتصنيفاتها 
وطرق عملها بشكل عااااااااااام ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 مايو 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> مهندس حمداوي هل سؤالي صعب
> ارجو من شخصكم الكريم الاجابة على تساؤلي


 
لا والله يا اخي سؤالك ليس صعب
ولكن تمت اجابتك او زميل غيرك بخصوص المضخه الترسيه
اما عناصر الاضافة للمنتوجات النفطيه التي تسال عنها فهي تختلف فيما بينها وتضاف للمنتوجات لتحسين خواصها ​يعتبر المشتق إيزوأوكتان مقاوم للاحتراق المبكر في محرك السيارة ، في حين أن n-هيبتان يشتعل مبكرا أثناء عملية ضغط الوقود في أسطوانة الموتور . لذلك يستعمل مخلوط الوقود بحيث يحتوي على الصنفان بغرض ضبط وقت الاشتعال وتفادي الاشتعال الذاتي المبكر . وتحتوي اسطوانات المحرك على شمعة احتراق بغرض التحكم في وقت الاشتعال ، بذلك تكون أكبر استفادة من الوقود والتسيير الصحيح . ففي محرك البنزين يسحب المكبس أثناء انسحابة من الاسطوانة مخلوط الوقود والهواء ثم يشتعلان بفعل شرارة شمعة الاشعال . ولكن تختبر حديثا أنواع من المحركات التي تعمل من دون شمعة احتراق ، وفيها يتم الاشتعال بوساطة الكبس ، حيث يعمل زيادة ضغط الوقود في المحرك على اشتعال مخلوط الوقود و الهواء طبقا لقوانين الديناميكا الحراريه .
وتوجد أنواع عديدة من تلك المخلوطات ، وكل نوع منها يعتمد على نوع المحرك . ولا يصح استعمال مخلوط من الوقود لم يسمح به مُصنع السيارة ، فقد يهدد استعمال وقود أخر سلامة المحرك .
يبين المنحنى البياني العلاقة بين رقم الأوكتان ودرجة حرارة الاشتعال بين 200 و 600 درجة مئوية لعدة من أنواع الوقود المختلفة . ولا يختلط علينا الأمر بين بدئ الاشتعال المقصود هنا والحرارة الناتجة عن الإشعال ، فعندما يحدث الاشتعال بفعل شرارة الاشتعال ترتفع درجة الحرارة فجأة إلى ما يقرب 1100 درجة مئوية ، وتتمدد الغازات داخل اسطوانة المحرك ويزداد الضغط فجأة مما يعمل على دفع المكبس لتحريك السيارة .







ها اخ عبدالله هسا خلصانين وحبايب ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (28 مايو 2009)

نعم يا اخي الكبير الحمداوي

خلصنا خالص


----------



## CrisooneY (28 مايو 2009)

*:11: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :11:

قواكم الله اخواني القائمين على هالموضوع .. لما فيه فايده لكل المهندسين المحتاجين لمساعدتكم
الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم .. وبعد 

عندي بحث فـ surface treatment & surface prepariton

واخص بالفعل الـ تكنلوجي لـ 
powder coating/surface coating
للطرق التالية

air gune spraying
elctro plating
hot dip coating
ion plating
vacuum metallizing

لاني كل مابحثت.. ما القا بحث علمي ينفعني.. كلها عروض شراء وما سواه 
فـ اتمنى تدلوني على مكان اخذ منه علم ..استفيد فيه.. الله يقويكم *

ترا نزلته قبل كم يوم ولا احد رد علي ​ 


* 



وشكرا​*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 مايو 2009)

CrisooneY قال:


> *:11: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :11:*​
> 
> *قواكم الله اخواني القائمين على هالموضوع .. لما فيه فايده لكل المهندسين المحتاجين لمساعدتكم*
> *الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم .. وبعد *​
> ...


 



http://www.interpon.com/NR/rdonlyre...B4-C0635A91B22A/192/GuidetoPowderComplete.pdf
http://www.npi.gov.au/handbooks/approved_handbooks/pubs/fsurfc.pdf
http://www.spokanecleanair.org/documents/cap/Surface_Coating_Guide.pdf
http://alpha1.infim.ro/rrp/2006_58_3/art05Tombacz.pdf
واي شيء اخر تحتاج


----------



## ساره ع (28 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الإخوه المهندسين
السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اعمل في مجال الهندسه المدنية وابحث عن مواصفه بريطانية bs en 10223 ومواصفة امريكية astm a 641 وهذه المواصفات بخصوص ال gabion
اتمني ان يكون الرد سريعا
مع فائق الإحترام والتقدير...


----------



## راسمة الإبتسامة (28 مايو 2009)

السلام علييكم 

أنا كتبت موضوع عن سلامة المهندسين ولكن لم يفدني أحد 

أريد عمل أسايمنت عن تعليمات الأمان المطلوبه للمهندسين أرجوا المساعدة في أقرب وقت :55::80:


----------



## anass81 (28 مايو 2009)

ساره ع قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الإخوه المهندسين
> السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا اعمل في مجال الهندسه المدنية وابحث عن مواصفه بريطانية bs en 10223 ومواصفة امريكية astm a 641 وهذه المواصفات بخصوص ال gabion
> ...



السلام عليكم

أرجو أن تضعي طلبك في الموضوع المخصص للكودات في ملتقى الهندسة المدنية , وبإذن الله سوف تجدي من يلبيه لك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98124.html


----------



## anass81 (28 مايو 2009)

راسمة الإبتسامة قال:


> السلام علييكم
> 
> أنا كتبت موضوع عن سلامة المهندسين ولكن لم يفدني أحد
> 
> أريد عمل أسايمنت عن تعليمات الأمان المطلوبه للمهندسين أرجوا المساعدة في أقرب وقت :55::80:



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هنالك ملتقى مخصص للسلامة المهنية وفيه الكثير من المعلومات عن تعليمات الامان

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f75.html

وفي حال لم تجدي ضالتك, أخبرينا


----------



## راسمة الإبتسامة (28 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هنالك ملتقى مخصص للسلامة المهنية وفيه الكثير من المعلومات عن تعليمات الامان
> 
> ...


 
مشكور اخوي عل المعلومات القيمه بجد استفدت منها بس لو كانت باللغه الانجليزيه .......


----------



## king101 (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليك 


ممكن اذا سمحتم احد يشرح كيف تعمل التوربينة الغازية سواءا مكانيكيا اوكهربائيا:55:


----------



## طالب الميكاترونكس (28 مايو 2009)

يبدوا ان طلبي صعب عالاخوان​او انهم لا يريدون اعطائي المعلومه !​​


----------



## وحيد الرحمن (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

لدينا مولد ديزل احتياطي (حوالى 5 ميجا وات) به نظام تسخين مبدئي للزيت عبارة عن مضخة وسخان للزيت
وبهذا النظام يتم المحافظة على زيت التزييت مضغوط حوالي 0.8 بار
حوالى 10 دقائق أو اقل ثم يبدأ هذا الضغط في الهبوط ومن ثم تعمل المضخة لتعويض هذا النزول
بحيث يتم المحافظة على الضغط باستمرار

والسؤال هو : حدث خلل ما جعل الضغط لا يمكث إلا ثوان معدودة ثم ينهار فتشتغل المضخة تقريبا باستمرار
ماذا يمكن ان يكون الخلل؟


----------



## فارس الهدا (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أرجومساعدتي ضروري أنا عضوجديد أريدبحث عن مبادئ التحكم النيوماتي لايقل عن عشرصفحات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 مايو 2009)

king101 قال:


> السلام عليك
> 
> 
> ممكن اذا سمحتم احد يشرح كيف تعمل التوربينة الغازية سواءا مكانيكيا اوكهربائيا:55:


 تمت الاجابه في صفحات سابقه ويمكنك الرجوع اليها وتحتوي على فيديوات ايضاح​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 مايو 2009)

وحيد الرحمن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لدينا مولد ديزل احتياطي (حوالى 5 ميجا وات) به نظام تسخين مبدئي للزيت عبارة عن مضخة وسخان للزيت
> وبهذا النظام يتم المحافظة على زيت التزييت مضغوط حوالي 0.8 بار
> ...


 
وهذا يعني ان هناك تسرب في المنظومه .. او خلل في المضخه .. سببان لاغيرهما
وللصيانه تتبع اولا المنظومه لتحديد في ما اذا كان هناك تسرب .. وفي حالة عدم وجوده افحص المضخه
شكرا لك ​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 مايو 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> شباب
> 
> اين تكون غرفة الماكينات في السفينة..؟ في الخلف او بالمنتصف


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (29 مايو 2009)

مهندس حامد

هل استطيع ان اسالك اسئلة عن عمارة السفن وتصميمها؟

نعم هناك قسم مخصص للبحرية ولكن الاعضاء لا يردون على اسئلتي مع العلم انه لدي مقابلة في احدى المؤسسات عن عمارة السفن

تحياتي لك


----------



## الدكتور يوسف (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم لدي سؤال هل الهواء يخترق الجدران واذا كان الجواب بنعم كيف يخترق الهواء الجدار؟


----------



## reyad_sobhe (29 مايو 2009)

اريد كيفية السيرفس مود لتلفزيون ناشونال الكتريك 25 بوصة


----------



## ahmadkj (29 مايو 2009)

dear all 
could you please tell me how can I dawnload the book that avialable in your web site 
thanks


----------



## mimih (29 مايو 2009)

*أرجو المساعدة من المختصين*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أرجو المساعدة من المختصين في كيفية إستقامة محور المضخة و محور المحرك الكهربائي بإستعمال الكومباراتور
و شكرا


----------



## tanjawi-catalano (30 مايو 2009)

i want this book 
Mécanique statistique. Exercices et problèmes corrigés  
plzzz


----------



## mousahaj79 (30 مايو 2009)

احتاج لكتاب
design of structural elements. second editions
ارجو المساعدة في ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmadkj (30 مايو 2009)

الى جميع الاخوه الاعزاء
السلام عليكم
انا بحاجه الى الكتاب welding processes handbook 
k.weman ,ESAB research,sweden
الرجاء تزيدي به من خلال ملتقاكم او ارساله الى العنوان البريدي التالي [email protected]
تحياتي 
احمد


----------



## حسن الفوال (30 مايو 2009)

اريد معلومات عن شركة انسالدو انرجيا الايطاليه...وترتيبها عالميا وسط الشركات الاخرى...ولماذا تحدث مشاكل فى التربينات البخاريه الموجودة بمصر وصنعت بتلك الشركة مثل الوحدة البخاريه الثانيه بالوليديه اسيوط...وهل من المهندسين الزملاء من يملك معلومات عن مشكلة وحدة اسيوط وهل تم حلها ام لا؟؟؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## anass81 (30 مايو 2009)

ahmadkj قال:


> الى جميع الاخوه الاعزاء
> السلام عليكم
> انا بحاجه الى الكتاب welding processes handbook
> k.weman ,ESAB research,sweden
> ...



السلام عليكم

هذا رابط للكتاب المطلوب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t41578.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 مايو 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> مهندس حامد
> 
> هل استطيع ان اسالك اسئلة عن عمارة السفن وتصميمها؟
> 
> ...


 http://www.baesystemseducationprogramme.com/heritageresource/v2/pdf/ships.pdf
http://www.asef2007.com/pdf/documen...of green ship Building technology, China).pdf
http://www.google.ae/search?as_q=sh...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## فادي1982 (31 مايو 2009)

أنا مهندس تدفئة وتكييف أبحث عن أي إصدار لبرنامج hapولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## saad_aljuboury (31 مايو 2009)

اخي حامد الحمداوي
كنت قد سألت بعض
الاسئلة لم اجد اسألتي ولم اجد الاجابة
ارجو الافادة حفظكم الله


----------



## فادي1982 (31 مايو 2009)

وهناك بعض الأسئلة حول الموقع


----------



## فادي1982 (31 مايو 2009)

ممكن إخباري هل يتوفر لديكم برنامج hap أم لا


----------



## eng_maryoum (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتمنى منكم ان تفيدوني وتمدوني ببحث عن الاثر البيئي لوجود ورش الخشب في مناطق سكنيه وارجو من حضراتكم الرد السريع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_maryoum (31 مايو 2009)

ارجوكم افيدوني ببحث عن الاثار البيئيه لوجود ورش الخشب وسط مناطق سكانيه ارجوكم لاتهملوا الموضوع


----------



## ronan_2009 (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

الى اخواني المهندسين ارجوا منكم تقبل طلبي وهو
كيفية تصميم double tanks system with transfer function
المطلوب كالتالي في المرفقات 

تكفون يامهندسين والله اني محتاجه بكره الله يبارك فيكم وهذا اخر فصل لي بالجامعه


----------



## ناصر ابوليلة (31 مايو 2009)

اريد معلومات عن اللحام ومعداتة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## anass81 (31 مايو 2009)

ناصر ابوليلة قال:


> اريد معلومات عن اللحام ومعداتة جزاكم الله خير



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان تفيدك هذه الملفات

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/1957422/13636c44/sharing.html?rnd=35

موسوعة مراجع اللحام


----------



## ابراهيم البسة (31 مايو 2009)

انا عاوز من فضلكوا اى حد عندة معلومات عن الغلاية البخارية والغازية ويرية يكون بالتفصيل يبعتة على
[email protected] ارجوكم انا محتاجة اوى


----------



## محمدأحمد أبوزيد (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا أريد من حضراتكم كيفية الدخول على النت من كارت الدش وأنا عضو جديد
والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمدأحمد أبوزيد (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا أريد من حضراتكم كيفية الدخول على النت من كارت الدش وأنا عضو جديد
والسلام عليكم


----------



## anass81 (1 يونيو 2009)

ناصر ابوليلة قال:


> اريد معلومات عن اللحام ومعداتة جزاكم الله خير



السلام عليكم

وهذا مزيد من الايضاح

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110661.html#post970304


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 يونيو 2009)

فادي1982 قال:


> ممكن إخباري هل يتوفر لديكم برنامج hap أم لا


 http://www.docs.hvacpartners.com/idc/groups/public/documents/software/e20p-hap441.exe

http://www.commercial.carrier.com/commercial/hvac/general/0,,CLI1_DIV12_ETI3906,00.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 يونيو 2009)

محمدأحمد أبوزيد قال:


> السلام عليكم أنا أريد من حضراتكم كيفية الدخول على النت من كارت الدش وأنا عضو جديد
> والسلام عليكم


هذه العملية توفر لك فقط download اي لا يمكنك الارسال او الحوار ولقنوات خاصه ومواقع محدده فقط وتتم بربط الكارت للحاسوب وبتردد معين .. وهي سهله جدا ولكنها غير مفيده
​


----------



## المهندس09 (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## ناصر ابوليلة (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة ماكينات ومعداتة ومكوناتة مترجمة الى اللغة الانجليزية اشكركم


----------



## mghebib (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم,أرجوكم ان تساعيدوني ,اني احضر لشهادة المجستير في موضوع modeling interaction soil structure with finite element due of static load.


----------



## stvuf (2 يونيو 2009)

*مسألــــه في Heat Transfer*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء اهنئكم على هذه العزيمة الفذة للخروج بمثل الملتقى العظيم. فأرجو من الله ان ينفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين.....

أنا عضو جديد في هذا الصرح وواجهتني مشكله في حل هذه المسأله لانه يوجد لدي لبس في فهم بعض الاساسيات في هذه الماده(Heat Transfer) والمسأله كما يلي:

Hot air for a large-scale drying operation is to be produced by circulating the air over a tube bank (unmixed), while products of combustion (exhaust gas) are circulated inside the tubes. The surface area of the cross-flow heat exchanger is _A _= 25 m2, and for the proposed operating conditions, the manufacturer specifies an overall heat transfer coefficient of _U _= 35 W/m2·K. The air and the combustion gases may each be assumed to have a specific heat of _c__p _= 1040 J/kg·K. Consider conditions for which combustion gases flowing at 1 kg/s enter the heat exchanger at 800 K, while air at 5 kg/s has an inlet temperature of 300 K.

1. Determine the outlet and gas temperatures?
2. After extended operation, deposits on the inner tube surfaces are expected to provide a fouling resistance of 0.004 m2 K/W. _f __R_′′ = ⋅how this will affect the heat
exchanger performance?
3. The heat exchanger performance can be improved by increasing the surface area
and/or the overall heat transfer coefficient. Explore the effect of increasing the

product (UA) on air outlet temperature for the range 500 ≤_UA _≤2500 W K.​

انا وضعت هذه المسأله بين أيديكم لكي اتمكن من الاستفادة من ذوي الخبرة في حلها والاستفاده من الشروحات لكي اصحح ماعندي من قصور في فهم الاساسيات.

ودمتم بود


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (2 يونيو 2009)

زيد جبار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : تحيه طيبه للجميع . اريد ان اعرف انواع الصمامات الميكانيكيه ورموزها على الخرائط وطرق استخدامها . مع التقدير


 

عيني زيد من تفتح اي صفحه اكو فايل pdf افتحه تحصل على كتلوك كل نوع مثل :






*View Globe Valve Catalog *


Cast Steel Valve | Gate Valve | Globe Valve | Check Valve | Y Type Strainer | Forged Steel | Forged Steel Gate Valve | Forged Steel Globe Valve | Forged Steel Check Valve | Ball Valve | Floating Ball Valve | Trunnion Ball Valve | Bellow Seal Valve | Bellow Seal Gate Valve | Bellow Seal Globe Valve | Pressure Seal Valve | Pressure Seal Gate Valve | Pressure Seal Globe Valve | Pressure Seal Check Valve


----------



## anass81 (2 يونيو 2009)

mghebib قال:


> السلام عليكم,أرجوكم ان تساعيدوني ,اني احضر لشهادة المجستير في موضوع modeling interaction soil structure with finite element due of static load.



السلام عليكم

هذه مجموعة من الملفات المفيدة عن الموضوع مع الاشارة أنه خاص بالهندسة المدنية وليس هندسة الميكانيك

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11501367/c8a26111/SOIL_STRUCTURE_INTERACTION.html

وبإمكانك معرفة المزيد لو وضعت موضوعاً في منتدى الهندسة المدنية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f5.html


----------



## أبو ناصر آل تويه (2 يونيو 2009)

*طلب مساعدة وترحيب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لكل اعضاء المنتدى الأفاضل
أنا فني متدرب وأطلب مساعدة اصحاب الخبرة في مجال المضخات التي تعمل بقوة الطرد المركزي، واريد ايضا شرح مبسط لكيفية عمل الميزانية للمحور الرابط بين المضخة والمحرك الكهربائي، وأيضا طريقة عمل الmecanical seal​


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (2 يونيو 2009)

مهندس حامد

هل يوضع الانود المضحي على الرفاس أم حوله؟
ما فائدة معرفة trim وهو الفرق بين الغاطس لامامي والخلفي في السفينة؟


----------



## هيثم زهير حمدان (2 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (الي بيقدر يجيبلي اسأله مقترحه عن الميكانيك يعني من المحتمل تيجي ب امتحان ميكانيك سنة اولى الرجاء كتابتها بأسرع وقت ممكن اذا سمحتو مع خالص الشكر والأمتنان للجميع اخوكم هيثم.)


----------



## ب/ بشير (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخوه المهندسين انا عضو جديد بالمنتدي واطلب منكم ان تمدوني بمرجع باسم applied thermodynamic
ولكم الشكر


----------



## ahmadmayouf (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مهندس ميكانيك (هندسة انتاج) واعمل حاليا في تصميم مصنع لتصينع الحديد
واحتاج بالمصنع لبنش (سنبك)وانا اقوم بتصميم الالة وارديها انا تقوم بثقب سماكة 25ملم وانا اسطيع انا احصل على( ثقب 45 ملم قطر الثقب)من لديه معلومات مفيدة في تصميم هذه الالات وحساب القوة ....الخ 
ارجو منه المساعدة


----------



## powermanmho (2 يونيو 2009)

تحياتي للجميع
ارغب في معرفة المواصفات الفنية لمحول وبالاخص ال KVA (او المحولات) لتغزية عدد من الموتورات بقدرة425 kw وبجهد 415 three phase عدد سبعة موتورات وما هو العدد المناسب من المحلات


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (3 يونيو 2009)

الأخوة الزملاء طرحت مجموعة من الأسئلة البسيطة وللأسف لم يحاول أى زميل الرد أو أخذ الموضوع بعين الاعتبار
فلكم الشكر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

السيدأحمدجابر


----------



## عمرو النشار (3 يونيو 2009)

​أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى وخبرة عام فى مجال الألات الهيدروليكية وابحث عن فرصة أفضل للعمل فى أى بلد عربى أو داخل مصر وهذه سيرتى الذاتية و بها كافة بياناتى و مؤهلاتى و خبراتى وأرجو منكم المساعدة​​Curriculum Vitae​​_Personal Information :_​Name :​​​​Amr Abd Elaal lotfy Abd Elhamied Elnashar .​
Date of Birth :​​​​ 2nd October , 1986 .​
Nationality :​​​​ Egyptian .​
Religion :​​​​ Muslim .​
Marital State :​​​​ Single .​
Military State :​​​​ Postponed.​
_Contact Information :​_Address :​​​​ 23 Elnashar street , Talkha , Dakahlya , ARE .​
Home Phone :​​​​ 050 2527644 – 050 2544666​
Mobile Phone :​​​​ +2 0161803731​
Electronic Mail :​​​​ [email protected] ​
_Academic Education :​_The University Degree :​(B.SC) degree 2008 in Mechanical Power Engineering Dept. ( Very Good with Honor , 80.24 % ) Faculty of Engineering , Mansoura University in Mansoura , ARE .​​
The Graduation Project :​Central Air Conditioning.​è​​​​The project grade : Excellent . ​
.​High Studies in Hydraulic M/Cs , Mechanical Power Engineering Dept. , Mansoura University.​​_Languages :​_Arabic :​​​​ Mother Tongue .​
English :​​​​ Very Good .​
​_Experiences :​_A Teaching Assistant at Mansoura University , ARE , 2008 .
A Maintenance Engineer in PICO Engineering Services Co. , ARE , 2009.​​_IT Skills :​_Microsoft (Windows).
Microsoft Office package ( Word, Excel, Access, Power Point and Internet) .
Design Program (AutoCAD) from Scientific Computer Center in Mansoura University .​​_Training :​_​Assistance A/C Eng. In Mansoura Hospital , 2005.
Talkha Electrical Power Station , 2006 .
Talkha Chemical Fertilizers Factory , 2007 .
Mercedes Benz , Aga , 2007. ​_Reference :​_Prof. Dr. Faissal Fahmey , Mechanical Power Engineering Dept. , Mansoura University.
Eng. Wahid Saad , Director of PICO Holding Workshops , 6th October , ARE.​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 يونيو 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> مهندس حامد
> 
> هل يوضع الانود المضحي على الرفاس أم حوله؟
> ما فائدة معرفة trim وهو الفرق بين الغاطس لامامي والخلفي في السفينة؟


 http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/55-17/ch7.htm
http://web2.ec-nantes.fr/sirehna/seaworth/euroro/Euroro.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 يونيو 2009)

ب/ بشير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الاخوه المهندسين انا عضو جديد بالمنتدي واطلب منكم ان تمدوني بمرجع باسم applied thermodynamic
> ولكم الشكر


 http://www.google.ae/search?as_q=ap...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## باهر عزت (6 يونيو 2009)

احتاج ن الاخوة الكرام شرح تفصيبلي عن اعمال الصيانة الدورية للمولدات الكهربائية عامة والمولدات الكمنز خاصا 17/10 ال 450 :400 ك وات وشكرا لسياتدكم ارجو المراسلة علي الميل الخاص 
[email protected]


----------



## technical ABDULLAH (6 يونيو 2009)

*محتاج مركز او معهد يعطي دورات تدريبية 

على برنامج solid edge في اي دولة عربية ,,

ضروووري جدا جدا جدا

بليييييييييييز ساعدوني ***


----------



## سمير السبئي (6 يونيو 2009)

أريد كتاب باللغة العربية عن التروس


----------



## سمير السبئي (6 يونيو 2009)

*أريد كتاب باللغة العربية عن التروس ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان*​


----------



## ملك الزعيم (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اريد منكم المساعدة على اتو كاد بالرسمة رمان بلي او اي قطعة ميكانيكية لاضيفها بالمشروع لدي وارجو منك اليد العون والمساعدة وشكرا لكم ...


----------



## هيثم المذحجي (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معلومات عن المقص الهيدروليكي 
مميزاته 
وكذالك دائرته الكهربائيه


----------



## رضاأبوالخير (7 يونيو 2009)

SHORE قال:


> مرحبا شباب انا عندي شركة كرينات في الاردن ويلزمني مهندس ميكانيكي هيدروليك خصوصا لكرينات لبهير نحن عنا بالاردن لايو جد هالتخصص انا حابب اتعرف على شب دارس هالتخصص وعندو المام​
> 
> بهاد الموضوع وباذن الله ماراح يكون الا راضي​
> ارجو المساعدة او اي احد دارس هالتخصص او عندو معلومات يساعدني لاني بامس الحاجة
> ...


 

الاخ عامر أنا مهندس ميكانيكا هيدروليك خبرة 7 سنوات مصرى وبياناتى كالاتى :-


c.v. ​Hydraulic engineer​​PERSONAL INFORMATION : 

1 Full name: Reda Saad Ibrahim Abo El-Khair
2 Date of birth:2/1/1972
3 Gender: Male
4 Marital status: married

 QUALIFICATION

1 B.Sc. in mechanical power,faculty of engineering, helwan university, egypt (2002)
2  Vehicle technical institute (2 year) 

 GRADUATION PROJECT 

Advanced design and hydraulic control for investment equipments
Grade : excellent

TECHNICAL TRAINING 

1 Iron & steel egyptian com. ( mechanical maintenance )
2 Bader el-dien petroleum com. ( mechanical maintenance )
3 Devlopment technology center ( hydraulic and electrohydraulic control system )
4 Yaser fahmy for hydraulic engineering co. Rexroth hydraulic agency. ( design and maintenance for hydraulic system )
5  Cairo hydraulic co. Parker hydraulic agency. ( design and maintenance for hydraulic system )
6 Ready mix beton co. ( maintenance for concrete pump )
7 Memo building equipment . Schwing agency in Egypt ( concrete pump maintenance )
8 Soild edge cad cam program design ( Arabic center for hydraulic co. )
9 Calculation for refrigeration load ( faculty of engineering )
10 Air duct refrigeration design ( faculty of engineering )
11 Shield water system design ( faculty of engineering )



1-3​ 
LAST EXPERIENCE


Design and development and maintenance for hydraulic and electrohydraulic system
Design and development and maintenance pneumatic and Electropenumatic system
Design and manufacturing for hydraulic cylinder
Design and manufacturing for hydraulic blockes control
Design and assembly for control and power electric circuits
Design and maintenance hydraulic and electric melamine machines circuits
Maintenance of hydraulic concrete pump circuits (schwing). 
 
Last position 

1. Design and maintenance hydraulic engineer - Arabic center for hydraulic co.
2. Maintenance hydraulic engineer – Cairo hydraulic co. parker hydraulic agency.
3. Maintenance hydraulic engineer – Decom concrete ready mix co.
4. Maintenance manager – Badriq melamine factory ( this industry is using hydraulic machine )

Now
Design and maintenance manager – Elbader for maintenance and generl feeding ( Rexrth and parker hydraulic component distribution - Design and maintenance hydraulic circuit )

COMPUTER SKILLS

1 Ms.Office Programs
2 Good internet using
3 Cad Cam Programs (Solid Edge)
4 Auto Cade 2 D
5 Visual Basic Programble

 Requests

1 Salary ( ) per month and salary incrasing by constant percentage (15% ) every year
2 Family work contract
3 House and car



2-3​ 
​ 

Contact method

 6 Mahmoud abd el shafi St. ​ Behined gas miser​ Elwaraq,Giza,Egypt
Tel:002 0183497177​ 0020124361973 ​:002 0127325708​00966565032350​E-mail [email protected]​


----------



## abrik (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ايوها الأخوة الأعزاء الكرام في هذا الموقع الممييز انا مهندس ميكانيكي وحاب المساعدة في إيجاد اي كتاب او برنامج خاص بسريان الموائع داخل الأنابيب او هيدروليك الأنابيب الناقلة ياريت اتيفيدوني أفادكم الله تعالى ولكم مني جزيل الشكرا .......................... سلام


----------



## نزهان (7 يونيو 2009)

*الحسابات الهيدروليكية لشبكات المجاري*

ارجو توضيح كيفية اختيار احجام الانابيب الخاصة بشبكات المجاري (الشبكات العامة وليست التي داخل البيوت)مع التوضيح بالمعادلات الحسابات الهيدروليكية


----------



## ملك الزعيم (7 يونيو 2009)

شباب اتمنى احد يساعدني لازم اسلم مشرووووووووووووووووووووووووووع تكفون ارجوا المساعدة على اتو كاد


----------



## مصطفى حمزة ميكانيك (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة الى مواقع تخص الرسم التجميعي والتفصيلي لقسم ميكانيك المركبات الخفيفة للمرحة الثانوية


----------



## مصطفى حمزة ميكانيك (7 يونيو 2009)

حلول لماة الرسم الصناعي لتخصص ميكانيك المركبات المرحلة الثانوية للمستوى الرابع


----------



## anass81 (7 يونيو 2009)

abrik قال:


> السلام عليكم ايوها الأخوة الأعزاء الكرام في هذا الموقع الممييز انا مهندس ميكانيكي وحاب المساعدة في إيجاد اي كتاب او برنامج خاص بسريان الموائع داخل الأنابيب او هيدروليك الأنابيب الناقلة ياريت اتيفيدوني أفادكم الله تعالى ولكم مني جزيل الشكرا .......................... سلام



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الروابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116147.html

*http://www.geocities.com/fluids_book/*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120715.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40253.html


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (7 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
thanks anass81


----------



## الأجنحة الذهبية (7 يونيو 2009)

الأخوة الزملاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

باختصار انا احب اعمل شركة للمصاعد والسلالم المتحركة وابغى اعرف طريقة عمل المصاعد والسلالم بصورة مختصرة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## بدرعمر (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على المواصفات العالمية لافران صهر الحديد الخام واسماء الشركات التى تعمل في بيع مثل هذه الصناعة 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m.abd el-latif (8 يونيو 2009)

انا سطبت برنامج 2009maya وعندى الكراك بتاعة والمفروض عندى الشرح بس فى حاجة فى الكراك شكلها بيتعمل على الدوس وانا مش عارف اعملها فممكن حد يفيدنى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## faa6oos (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اخوكم محمد متخرج من الثانوية وناوي انشالله ادخل هندسة ميكانيكة بس حاب استفسر عن التخصص هذا من ناحية الصعوبة او السهولة او المواد الي تدرس في هذا التخصص وايضا كيف تكون طرق المذاكرة وايش يحتاجلها بالضبط ودمتم سالمين.........................


----------



## محمدفلاح (9 يونيو 2009)

*مهم جدا*

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال انشاء الله ان تكونوا بكل خير 
انا محمد فلاح طالب ماجستير في الهندسة الميكانيكية في 
cracks
, fped i, 
characterization of cracks in steel rolled plates 
ارجو ممن لدييه اية معلومات 
او ان تكون لديكم مصادر بحثيه
اى شئ للمساعده
الكتابة على الايميل الاتي
[email protected]

وانا شاكر فضلكم عليي
محمد
دبي 
الامارات


----------



## ملك الزعيم (9 يونيو 2009)

يا شباب ليش مافي احد يساعدني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sun25 (9 يونيو 2009)

انا طالب في هندسة حفر الابار الحين حلصت السنة الاولي . كيف لي ان اقدم للتدريب في احدي شركات الحفر ارجو مساعدتي في اقصا وقت ممكن


----------



## باهر عزت (9 يونيو 2009)

انا مهندس صيانة (مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج )اعمل بقرية سياحية مطلوب من عمل تصميم لحمام سباحة مساحة (25*12.5م) وكلك تصميمي شبكة غاز بوتاجاز للمطبخ لتغذية عدد سبع معدات غاز ارجو من سياتدكم المساعة وشكرا لكم ارجو منكم المساعدة ويريت علي الميل لو امكن وهذا رقم تليفوني 0125951568 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## eng.dido (10 يونيو 2009)

*different btween Heat pipe and thermosyphon*

السلام عليكم 

المهندس حامد أتمنى ان تكون فاكرنى انا عضو دائم عندك 
​انا موضوعى اليوم هو عن مشروع التخرج الخاص بى وهو :

(دراسة أداء الانبوب الحرارى Heat pipe تحت تأثير الاهتزازات)​
Performance of stationary and vibrated thermosyphon working with R134a
اتمنى الافادة فى هذا الموضوع لإخراج تقرير يقدم أثناء المناقشة
مع ذكر التطبيقات لهذا الجهاز وشكرا


----------



## م رامي غ (10 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب ماجستير فى الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم هندسة إنتاج وانا الأن بادى فى مشروعى وهو عبارة *
*عن تأثير الغبار الاسمنتي على الالات في معمل الاسمنت *
*ولكم منى جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## باهر عزت (10 يونيو 2009)

احتاج تصميم لحمام سباحة مساحة 12.5*25 م/ ط فهل من يساعدني في هذا اريد كيفية التصميم وليس التصميم جاهز


----------



## AlGrainees (10 يونيو 2009)

الـــــــــسلام عليكم يااخون العرب

اريد ان اسأل سؤال عليكم يامهندسين الميكانيكا

انا ادرس دبلوم كلية تخصصي كهرباء وانا درست الكثير عن الالات الكهربائية ومنها المولدات (Generators)

.............................. المولد الكهربائي له علاقة بالميكنيكا طبعاً، ولكن.................................

س/هل يعتبر المولد الكهربائي من تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية ؟
س/من الذي يدرس عن المولدات هل التخصصين يدرسونه ؟ 
س/هل هو من تخصص المكنيكا فقط ام الكهرباء فقط ؟ 
س/هل طلاب الكهرباء يدرسون جزء منه وطلاب الميكانيكا يدرسون جزء منه ؟ 
س/ ياليت اذا طلاب الميكنيكا يدرسون عن المولدات يوضحون لي ايش يدرسون عن المولدات بالظبط؟

اما بالنسبة للمحركات الكهربائية (electrical motors)
فهي من تخصص الكهرباء فقط على حد علمي واذا كانت لها علاقة بالميكانيكا فهي من بعد دوران العضو الدائر 
(Rotor) !!! وذلك عن طريق اتصال العضو الداائر بعلبة تروس او سيور نقل الحركة لبعض المخارط او معدات المصانع.


ارجو اني لا اطلت عليكم ولكن هذا الموضوع نختلف فيه مع اشخاص يدرسون الميكنيكا ونرجو من ذوي الخبرة اعطائنا رأيكم.

(رأيكم يهمني جداً)


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 يونيو 2009)

eng.dido قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ساوصلك الى اقرب ما استطيع وهنا يتوجب عليك البحث في الصفحات
http://www.google.ae./search?as_q=P...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


http://www.google.ae./search?hl=ar&as_qdr=all&q="Heat+pipe++"+filetype:pdf&btnG=بحث!&meta=

http://www.google.ae./search?as_q=&...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## م/ابراهيم عبدالعال (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو من الأخوه الرد على هذا السؤال
ما هي المواد المعدنيه التي تتحمل درجة حراره تصل الي 760 درجه مئويه دون ان تنصهر او تتاكل ولا تتفاعل مع الرصاص والزنك؟
حيث أنني اواجه مشكله فنيه في المصنع الذي اعمل به حيث يوجد على خط الأنتاج فرن تخمير به رصاص ذايب عند 760 درجه مئويه وبالطبع به thermocouple مصنوع من mild steel ولكن بعد شهرين يحدث تأكل لهذا الحساس الحراري واضطر لأستبداله بجديد وهكذا
فأنا أريد ماده تستطيع تحمل هذه الحراره مع الرصاص لتصنيعه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 يونيو 2009)

م/ابراهيم عبدالعال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو من الأخوه الرد على هذا السؤال
> ما هي المواد المعدنيه التي تتحمل درجة حراره تصل الي 760 درجه مئويه دون ان تنصهر او تتاكل ولا تتفاعل مع الرصاص والزنك؟
> حيث أنني اواجه مشكله فنيه في المصنع الذي اعمل به حيث يوجد على خط الأنتاج فرن تخمير به رصاص ذايب عند 760 درجه مئويه وبالطبع به thermocouple مصنوع من mild steel ولكن بعد شهرين يحدث تأكل لهذا الحساس الحراري واضطر لأستبداله بجديد وهكذا
> فأنا أريد ماده تستطيع تحمل هذه الحراره مع الرصاص لتصنيعه


التنكستن
سبائك الكروم والنيكل والمولبيديوم
GX 40 كعائله كامله
المعادن المقاومه للصدا وحتى الغذائيه منا stynless steel​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 يونيو 2009)

م رامي غ قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب ماجستير فى الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم هندسة إنتاج وانا الأن بادى فى مشروعى وهو عبارة *
> 
> *عن تأثير الغبار الاسمنتي على الالات في معمل الاسمنت *
> 
> *ولكم منى جزيل الشكر*​


 
الغبار الاسمنتي انواعه متعدده فمن تعني
القاعديه 
الحامضيه
الكلنكر
غبار المرسبات
غبار الطرح الجانبي
.............................
وهل تعني التاثيرات الكيميائيه ام الميكانيكيه
مع الرجاء كتابة اسم البحث الكامل كما هو وباللغه الانكليزيه ​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 يونيو 2009)

بدرعمر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على المواصفات العالمية لافران صهر الحديد الخام واسماء الشركات التى تعمل في بيع مثل هذه الصناعة
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
افران صهر واستخلاص الحديد انواع
الفرن العالي 
الفرن النفاخ
افران القوس الكهربائي
الافران الحثيه
المحولات وهي ثلاثة انواع
فلا ندري ياعزيزي ايهم تقصد ... اضف الى ان الحديد الخام لا يقال عنه صهر وانما يقال استخلاص
فقد خلطت بين الاستخلاص والصهر ... لذا نتمنى دائما الكتابه بالانكليزيه لدقة المعنى فيها .
شكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 يونيو 2009)

هيثم المذحجي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد معلومات عن المقص الهيدروليكي
> مميزاته
> وكذالك دائرته الكهربائيه


 

 اذا كان سؤالك بشكل عام .. فلا يمكن اجابتك لكبر الموضوع وتعدد الانواع
واذا كنت تقصد نوع معين . فيجب ذكر النوع type بالدقه
شكرا لك​


----------



## razaz14 (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

أستفسر عن محتويات مقررات مادة تقنية الوسائط التي تدرس لطلبة الجامعات


----------



## \نضال (11 يونيو 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في تعلم سوليد وركس


----------



## AlGrainees (11 يونيو 2009)

algrainees قال:


> الـــــــــسلام عليكم يااخون العرب
> 
> اريد ان اسأل سؤال عليكم يامهندسين الميكانيكا
> 
> ...


 
شباب وين المساعدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:4::4::4:


----------



## rayane3030 (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في البداية اشكر كل المشرفين والادارة وكل من يساهم في انجاح هدا المنتدى الغالي - انا عضو اعتقد اني سجلت بمنتداكم الموقر هدا لكن لم تكن لي اي مشاركات فيه ودالك بحكم العمل الدي يبعدني قليلا على هته الاسرة الكريمة 
في الحقيقة وحتى لا اطيل عليكم انه لدي استفسار حول ( كيفية عمل الرافع الميكانيكي لمحركات السيارات )
ارجو ممن كانت لديه فكرة ان لا يبخل عليا بالجواب وبالتفاصيل الدقيقة وجزانا وجزاه الله كل الخير - ارجو ادا في صور او فيديو عن كيفية عمل هدا الرافع يكون الامر احسن وجزاكم الله الخير والاحسان 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله - اخوكم رشيد المغربي


----------



## المهندس 2011 (12 يونيو 2009)

انا علي مشروع تخرج ارجو المساعده في كيفية عمل المشروع وكذالك في اختيار المشروع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المحرك الثائر (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

انهيت دراستى فى قسم الهندسة الميكانيكة جامعة الاسكندرية هذا العام

استفسر عن امكانية استكمال دراستى العليا باحدى الجامعات الاوربية او الامريكية او كندا او اسنراليا و يفضل الامريكية لوجود اقاربى هناك 

من حيث المصاريف و القبول و هكذا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed aly (12 يونيو 2009)

السلأم عليكم ورحمة اللة و بركاتة 
ارجو من اخواني برنامج شعفخؤشي 2007


----------



## Eng.Ahmed aly (12 يونيو 2009)

السلأم عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة 
ارجو من اخواني برنامج Autocad 2005 or 2007


----------



## eng_elsafy (12 يونيو 2009)

انا طالب بكليه الهندسه بقسم قوى ميكانيكيه فى الفرقه الثالثه وعايز اعرف ما هى الدورات المطلوبه لسوق العمل ارجوكم اخوانى........


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 يونيو 2009)

rayane3030 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> في البداية اشكر كل المشرفين والادارة وكل من يساهم في انجاح هدا المنتدى الغالي - انا عضو اعتقد اني سجلت بمنتداكم الموقر هدا لكن لم تكن لي اي مشاركات فيه ودالك بحكم العمل الدي يبعدني قليلا على هته الاسرة الكريمة
> في الحقيقة وحتى لا اطيل عليكم انه لدي استفسار حول ( كيفية عمل الرافع الميكانيكي لمحركات السيارات )
> ارجو ممن كانت لديه فكرة ان لا يبخل عليا بالجواب وبالتفاصيل الدقيقة وجزانا وجزاه الله كل الخير - ارجو ادا في صور او فيديو عن كيفية عمل هدا الرافع يكون الامر احسن وجزاكم الله الخير والاحسان
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله - اخوكم رشيد المغربي


 
اهلا بك يارشيد
انا عرفتك مغربي من قراءتي لكلماتك اللطيفه ( هته ) من الكلمات التي يتميز بها احبابنا المغاربه
اما سؤالك : فهناك نوعين ميكانيكي ( عتلات ) وهيدروليكي (زيت ) فاي منهما تقصد
وهل المقصود jack ​


----------



## زيد الجنابي (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني محتاج كتاب او صور مع الشرح لاجهزه السيطره اوعن الالات الدقيقه


----------



## نواف سعيد (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ... اعجبني هذا المنتدى كثيراً .. فهل القى اجابه عن سؤالي هو لدية سيارة نوع فورد وندستار فما هو العمر الافتراضي لتغيير (1) فلتر الجير بوكس (2) الكوابح ... وهل تختلف الامام والخلفي (3) هل يوجد لها سير تمن يمكن تغييره وهل هو حديد أو بلاستيك ... والشكر لكم سلفاً .


----------



## future_engineer_10 (13 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتوا ممكن
mechanics of materials manual solution 4th 
by by. Ferdinand P. Beer E. Russell Jhonson, Jr.John T. Dewolf 
ضروري وسريع جدا لو سمحتوا وتكرمتوا


----------



## anass81 (13 يونيو 2009)

future_engineer_10 قال:


> لو سمحتوا ممكن
> mechanics of materials manual solution 4th
> by by. Ferdinand P. Beer E. Russell Jhonson, Jr.John T. Dewolf
> ضروري وسريع جدا لو سمحتوا وتكرمتوا



السلام عليكم

جرب هذه الروابط وهي على اجزاء 

http://link512.com/666217139/

http://link512.com/675990797/

http://link512.com/685306556/

http://link512.com/694454459/

http://link512.com/709602746


----------



## future_engineer_10 (13 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جرب هذه الروابط وهي على اجزاء
> 
> ...


 
اخوي انا جربت هاي الروابط وللاسف هاذي لكتاب غير


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (13 يونيو 2009)

الاخ future_engالسلام عليكم open this web side for 
your book
http://www.avaxhome.ws/ebooks/engen...cs-of-Materials-5ed-Gere-solution-manual.html


----------



## anass81 (13 يونيو 2009)

future_engineer_10 قال:


> اخوي انا جربت هاي الروابط وللاسف هاذي لكتاب غير



السلام عليكم

طيب جرب هذا الرابط ولكنه للنسخة الثالثة

Mechancis of Materials - 3rd Ed Beer, Johnston
http://rapidshare.com/files/36154873...hnston_3rd.rar


----------



## ملك الزعيم (14 يونيو 2009)

شباب ارجو المساعدة انا محتاج رسمة اي قطعة ميكانيكية على اتوكاد 
ضرووووووووووووووووووووووري


----------



## rayane3030 (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواتي اخواني الكرام انا سبق وطلبت من الاخوة الاعضاء مساعدتي في موضوع صور وتفاصيل كيفية عمل الرافع اليدوي دو السلاسل الدي يستخدمه الميكانيكي في رفع مكينة السيارة بكل سهولة رغم وزنه الثقيل بس الى حد الان لم اتلقى اي مساعدة منكم او ربما لم اعرف اين تكون ايجاباتك لاني بكل صراحة جديد في المنتديات ولا اعرف تفاصيلها ارجو ممن كان له اي تعليق او مساعدة ان لا يبخل عليا بها وجزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله]


----------



## ama95 (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا اطلب شخص يعرف التعامل مع برنامج (ees) لان عندي مشكلة في هذا البرنامج وارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا


----------



## eng.dido (16 يونيو 2009)

*طلب كتب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ​

ممكن أطلب مجموعة من كتب عن ال:

Heat Pipe & Thermosyphon &Its Applications

​طبعا الكتب المتاحة المجانية على الانترنت
انا اكيد بحثت و حصلت على مجموعة لا بأس بها ولكن خبرتكم فى مجال البحث عن المعلومات قد تفيدنى فى المطلوب ..........................
وشكرا


----------



## محمد احمد عزيز (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اولا انا اريد اى كتاب او موقع عن الالات والمعدات المستخدمة فى صناعةالحديد والصلب
وكيفية عملها ارجوكم الرد السريع


----------



## ramiii (16 يونيو 2009)

سؤال للاخوة الاكارم 
لدي دراسة عروض فنية لمضخة غاطسة
ودار نقاش بيني وبين زملائي حول طريقة الدراسة 
حول هل نثبت الغزارة ونحسب على اساسها الرفع
ام نثبت الرفع ونحسب على اساسه الغزارة وايهما اصح واقرب
للواقع مع ذكر الاسباب .......
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## دستاكول (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بدايةً أشكر المشرفين في هذا المنتدى الرائع والمفيد نسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعاً ...أخواني أني مشترك جديد ولدي سوأل مستعجل جداً أرجو منكم الرد السريع .
أسم الموضوع :التورينات الغازية 
السوأل: كيفية حساب كمية الغاز المستهلك للتوربين الغازي لكل كيلوواط ساعة وتكون بالوحدات(m3/kwh) .وشكراً


----------



## عـلـي (16 يونيو 2009)

اخواني انا عندي مشكله ولا لقيت لها حل 
المشكله هي ان عندي راس تريلا يخرج من غطاء الزيت بخار زيت ولا يوجد دخان يخرج من الشكمان ابيض الدخان اسود صافي وقالو لي الميكانيكيين غير مبخرة الزيت اتوقع ان اسمها مانع تسرب الزيت اذا ماكنت غلطان 
وغيرته ولا يوجد فائده البخار برضو يخرج لحد الان ياليت تذكرو لي اسباب بخار الزيت الذي يخرج من غطاء الزيت واكون شاكر لكم او برساله على الخاص


----------



## emad.alzuobi (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالب في الهندسة الصناعية ابحث عن كتاب
Supply Chain Management
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (16 يونيو 2009)

emad.alzuobi قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب في الهندسة الصناعية ابحث عن كتاب
> Supply Chain Management
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

راجع هذين الرابطين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t75247.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t75244.html


----------



## بوفا الزوى (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم :ياإخوال سوالي عن ألاسم الانجليزي لجهاز المستخدم في كشف اعطال السيارات وصور له _شكرا


----------



## بوفا الزوى (16 يونيو 2009)

ياأخ علي مشكلتك في العوازل المطاطيه الموجوده علي الvalves‏ (قمينو فلفلي)-_ ‎


----------



## أحمد معوض يوتس (16 يونيو 2009)

*[email protected]*

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
من فضلكم احتاج معلومات عن تصميم محطات وقود وكل ما يتعلق بها مع الرسومات ان امكن وشكرا


----------



## عبد القادر محمد اد (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اود شرحا مفصلا عن cnc lathing machines مع المصادر
وشكرا


----------



## طلال ا (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس ميكنيكيا ابحث عن مراجع في هندسة تبريد السيارات وايضا حساب الحمل الحرارى الداخل الى السيارة عن طريق زجاج السيارة وكيفية حساب ابعاد او مساحة الزجاج
وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## amsma (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء من لديهم اخبرة فى مجال تقنية السيارات الحديثة شرح مفصل عن اجهزة كشف الاعطال 
وما هو افظل جهاز وكم ثمنو ومن اين اسطتيع اقتناو
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 يونيو 2009)

بوفا الزوى قال:


> ياأخ علي مشكلتك في العوازل المطاطيه الموجوده علي الvalves‏ (قمينو فلفلي)-_ ‎


 كلام سليم
او هناك خلل في الصمامات​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 يونيو 2009)

عبد القادر محمد اد قال:


> السلام عليكم اود شرحا مفصلا عن cnc lathing machines مع المصادر
> وشكرا​





http://www.google.ae/search?as_q=cn...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images​


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بهذا الجهد الرائع والركن المتميز


----------



## abeer mah (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمني للجميع حياه سعيدة اما بعد،
انا مهندسة تصميم صحي احتاج الي حد خبير في الاعمال الصحية لكي يجاوبني سؤالي 
هل ينفع تغذية خزان مياه علوي لمبني و الاجهزة صحية لمني اخر قريب من نفس المضخات وعندئذ ما هي مواصفات المضخات هذة
لكم لكل من يرد علي فائق احترامي و جزيل شكري
والسلام عليكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 يونيو 2009)

abeer mah قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اتمني للجميع حياه سعيدة اما بعد،
> انا مهندسة تصميم صحي احتاج الي حد خبير في الاعمال الصحية لكي يجاوبني سؤالي
> هل ينفع تغذية خزان مياه علوي لمبني و الاجهزة صحية لمني اخر قريب من نفس المضخات وعندئذ ما هي مواصفات المضخات هذة
> ...


 
ممكن جدا لمبنى ثاني وثالث ورابع .. ما دام هناك سيطره تعتمد الاشاره العكسيه feed back
والمواصفه تعتمد على الطاقات الخزنيه للخزانات ولا نستطيع وصفها لعدم علمنا بالطاقات المطلوبه او الارتفاع للمبنى
ولكن المنطق يفرض ان ترفع طاقة المضخه capacity اذا اضيف مبنى اضافي .
شكرا لك​


----------



## abeer mah (18 يونيو 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abeer mah 

 
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمني للجميع حياه سعيدة اما بعد،
انا مهندسة تصميم صحي احتاج الي حد خبير في الاعمال الصحية لكي يجاوبني سؤالي 
هل ينفع تغذية خزان مياه علوي لمبني و الاجهزة صحية لمني اخر قريب من نفس المضخات وعندئذ ما هي مواصفات المضخات هذة
لكم لكل من يرد علي فائق احترامي و جزيل شكري
والسلام عليكم_

ممكن جدا لمبنى ثاني وثالث ورابع .. ما دام هناك سيطره تعتمد الاشاره العكسيه feed back
والمواصفه تعتمد على الطاقات الخزنيه للخزانات ولا نستطيع وصفها لعدم علمنا بالطاقات المطلوبه او الارتفاع للمبنى
ولكن المنطق يفرض ان ترفع طاقة المضخه capacity اذا اضيف مبنى اضافي .
شكرا لك​شكرا علي الرد

سيدي المشكلة عندي انه انا مضرة اغذي خزان في نفس الوقت خط ثاني من الطلمبة يخرج ليغذي الاجهزة الصحية في مبنى ثاني بدون وجود الخزان علوي للمبني الثاني هل هذا يصح وان كان يصخ ما نوع الظلمبات عادية ام بوستر


----------



## samehaly (18 يونيو 2009)

:3:السلام عليكم

اريد شرح لانواع الطلمبات مع الرسم


----------



## مجاهد السوداني (18 يونيو 2009)

طلال ا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس ميكنيكيا ابحث عن مراجع في هندسة تبريد السيارات وايضا حساب الحمل الحرارى الداخل الى السيارة عن طريق زجاج السيارة وكيفية حساب ابعاد او مساحة الزجاج
> وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


 
نتلاقى في كلية الهندسة جامعة الخرطوم يوم الأربعاء القادم 24 يوينو :77:

انا قايل براي الضهب بي جاي .. اجي القاء هنا 

معاي بعض الحاجات ممكن تنفعك ​


----------



## مجاهد السوداني (18 يونيو 2009)

أنا بطلب مساعدة بخصوص دراسة مقارنة حول تشغيل محطات توليد القدرة بواسطة الوقود الثقيل و الخفيف من حيث تكاليف الصيانة والتشغيل و التأثير على البيئة و السلامة 
اصلي شغال في بحث تكميلي لنيل درجة الماجستير​


----------



## hamada977 (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا خريج كلية التعليم الصناعي قسم تكنولوجية السيارات والجرارات اريد بعض الكتب والمحركات الحديثة بالصور والشرح ضرورى واين اجد فرصة عمل جيدة وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## باهر عزت (19 يونيو 2009)

انا مهندس صيانة بقرية سياحية 
عندي مشكلة في مياة الفندق
وهي ان المياة في الدش تسخن وتبرد لحظيا 
مع العلم مياة الفندق تعتمدد علي الطاقة الشمية 
بعدد 8 خزان 
اما المياة الباردة مصدرها موتورات في الارض 
قوتها 10 حصان 
ارجو المساعدة 
وشكرا


----------



## باهر عزت (19 يونيو 2009)

ابو جنة 
ممكن اعرف مكان هذة الدورات واسعارها 
شكرا لكم


----------



## eng.dido (19 يونيو 2009)

eng.dido قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ​
> 
> ممكن أطلب مجموعة من كتب عن ال:
> 
> ...




هذا الطلب من يوم 16/6 ولم يرد على أحد
 انا أقدر حجم المسؤليات عليكم
 وكان الله فى العون​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 يونيو 2009)

eng.dido قال:


> هذا الطلب من يوم 16/6 ولم يرد على أحد​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
معذرتا اخي العزيز
اجبتك في حينه ولكن يبدو ان ضعف النت ادخلني باشكال معك
شكرا لك

http://www.google.ae./search?as_q=heat+pipe+applications&hl=ar&num=10&btnG=%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+Google%E2%80%8F&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=&lr=&cr=&as_ft=i&as_filetype=pdf&as_qdr=all&as_occt=any&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images

http://www.google.ae./search?as_q=h...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 يونيو 2009)

abeer mah قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abeer mah
> 
> 
> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
> ...


 
يصح ذلك في حالات الطواريء فقط وبنفس المضخه
ولا يصح كحاله دائمه .. وذلك كنوع من ترشيد الطاقه وادامة عمر المعدات
والحل ان يوضع خزان للمبنى الاخر ..​ 
وهذا يجنبك اضافة منظومات سيطره مكلفه
واذا كنتي ترغبين بوضع هكذا منظومه مستقله فممكن بربط المضخه مع
pressure switch
تعمل من خلاله المضخه في حالة انخفاض الضغط بالمجموعه الصحيه
خلال الاستعمال او استخدام وحدة الخلايا الضوئيه لتشغيل المضخه عند الحاجه.. شكرا لك​


----------



## defo (20 يونيو 2009)

ممكن مساعده في ايجاد برنامج SolidWorks Flow Simulation اوsolidwork Simulation Premium


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 يونيو 2009)

باهر عزت قال:


> انا مهندس صيانة بقرية سياحية
> عندي مشكلة في مياة الفندق
> وهي ان المياة في الدش تسخن وتبرد لحظيا
> مع العلم مياة الفندق تعتمدد علي الطاقة الشمية
> ...


 
اعد النظر في موقع المسخنات heaters
ومدخل الماء input والمخرج output
في الخزانات للماء الساخن
والعوازل الحراريه لخخزانات والانابيب . شكرا لك​


----------



## محمود عبد الله (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا عندي مشاكل في موضوع تصميم خطوط الغاز والماء على الرغم أنا معى كل كتب ال pipeline التي رفعها الأخوة للمنتدى

معادلة Panhandel دايما تعطي نتائج غير منطقية أو بمعنى آخر ( حتى لا نظلم الأخ بان هاندل ) أنا لا أحسن التعامل معها خصوصا أني أبحث عن تصميم خطوط قصيرة وليست طويلة 
لذلك سأطرح عليكم مسألة بسيطة وأرجو الإجابة مع توضيح الحسابات 
مثال 1
أريد نقل 6000 متر مكعب من الهواء المضغوط حتى 5 بار لمسافة 100 متر مع الحفاظ على الضغط
ما هو قطر الماسورة وسمكها وكيف أحصل عليها بالمعادلات

مثال 2
أريد نقل 400 متر مكعب من الماء لمسافة 100 متر بضغط 4 بار

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## داود غانم (20 يونيو 2009)

انا مهندس ميكانيك أريد عمل تصميم نظام التكييف في استوديو في محطة فضائية أرجو المساعدة


----------



## ابودارين (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس مكانيكى عاوز كتالوج حفاره كاتر 330 بالغه العربيه ولو حد ليه فى الهيدروليك يقول نفسى حد يرد عليا وشكرا


----------



## saad_aljuboury (20 يونيو 2009)

اخي حامد الحمداوي
كنت قد سألت عدد من الاسئلة المتنوعة التي تهمني في عملي
ولم اجد من حضرتكم الاجوبة 
احسن الله اليكم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## tentesory88 (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ارجوكم يا اخواني المهندسين 
اريد بحث حول cfd تحسيب حركة الموائع وايضا اي بحث او كتاب لتحليل معادلات الحركة بالطرق العددية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 يونيو 2009)

saad_aljuboury قال:


> اخي حامد الحمداوي
> كنت قد سألت عدد من الاسئلة المتنوعة التي تهمني في عملي
> ولم اجد من حضرتكم الاجوبة
> احسن الله اليكم على المجهود الرائع



الجبوري العزيز​ جدا اسف لعدم تلبية طلبك وذلك لتعدد الاسباب . فمعذرة اخي العزيز​ ويا حبذا لو تفضلت باعادتها لخدمتك بكل سرور
​


----------



## ميسومة (21 يونيو 2009)

مرحبا اني مهندسة اجهزة طبية ولدي بحث عن المضخات المستخدمة في اطفاء الحرائق وارجو مساعدتي وايضا لدي سوال عن uv المستخدم في بعض الاجهزة الطبية والتي تقوم بعملية قتل الجراثيم في الماء مثلا اوفي اجهزة التعقيم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 يونيو 2009)

ميسومة قال:


> مرحبا اني مهندسة اجهزة طبية ولدي بحث عن المضخات المستخدمة في اطفاء الحرائق وارجو مساعدتي وايضا لدي سوال عن uv المستخدم في بعض الاجهزة الطبية والتي تقوم بعملية قتل الجراثيم في الماء مثلا اوفي اجهزة التعقيم


 

http://www.aurorapump.com/​ 
http://www.fmpump.com/​ 
http://www.pattersonpumps.com



if you mean uv spectroscopy see this page
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&q=uv+spectroscopy&meta=&aq=2&oq=uv​


----------



## الجوابرة (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا أبحث عن كتاب Production Technology by HMT ( Hindustan Machine Tools ) 

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم الجبارة


----------



## Alharthi89 (21 يونيو 2009)

*Membrane Cleaning*

أنا مهندس أعمل في محطة تحلية مياه بطريقة التناضح العكسي وأود الاستفسار عن طريقة غسل الmembrane والمواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في الغسيل وتحديد الكميات أثناء عملية الغسيل.


----------



## enghanysadek35 (21 يونيو 2009)

ارجو منكم الرد عن السؤال الاتى اخوانى
ما هى خطوره ارتفاع درجه حراره زيت حبس الهيدروجين بدرجه كبيره


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 يونيو 2009)

محمود عبد الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا عندي مشاكل في موضوع تصميم خطوط الغاز والماء على الرغم أنا معى كل كتب ال pipeline التي رفعها الأخوة للمنتدى
> 
> معادلة Panhandel دايما تعطي نتائج غير منطقية أو بمعنى آخر ( حتى لا نظلم الأخ بان هاندل ) أنا لا أحسن التعامل معها خصوصا أني أبحث عن تصميم خطوط قصيرة وليست طويلة
> ...


 http://www.psig.org/papers/2000/0112.pdf


----------



## En.mbt (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا اريد منكم اخوتي اذا كان بالامكان تقرير عن أدوات القطع لماكينات الخراطة والمواصفات لهذه الادواتولكم مني جزيل الشكر اتمنى أن يكون الرد قريباوالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 يونيو 2009)

الجوابرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أنا أبحث عن كتاب Production Technology by HMT ( Hindustan Machine Tools )
> 
> مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم الجبارة


 

http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=production+technology+ebook+download


----------



## حامد1971 (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أشكركم لقبولى بينكم 
بالنسبة لموضوع توصيل الطلمبات مع المواتير
تلاحظ لدى أن طلمبةالدفع لمحطة التكييف المركزى بالمكان الذى أعمل به دائما ما يحدث كسر فى كوبلن التوصيل بين الطلمبه والموتور ويتكرر هذا كل حوالى أسبوع رجا إفادتى بحل هذة المشكله علما بأن مقاس عمود الموتور 42مم وعند تغيير الكوبلن يتم إحضاره إلى الورش لعمل توسيع للقطر الداخلى للكوبلن الجديد لذا إن أمكن تحديد رقم الكود الخاص بهذا العمود وإن أمكن إعطائى جدول يشمل مقاسات الأعمد والكبالن المناسبه لها ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمود عبد الله (22 يونيو 2009)

*مشكلة مع خطوط الأنابيب pipeline design*



حامد الحمداوي قال:


> http://www.psig.org/papers/2000/0112.pdf



جزاكم الله خير يا مهندس حامد
أنا عندي الملف ده لكن المعادلة فيها p1 -p2 الضغط الخارج - الضغط الداخل
والمثال فيه P1=P2 
يعني حاصل الطرح صفر يعني معدل السريان بصفر وده هو مشكلتي

q=1350 D^2.5 ((p1-p2)/lg)^.5

:85:


----------



## محمود عبد الله (22 يونيو 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمود عبد الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا عندي مشاكل في موضوع تصميم خطوط الغاز والماء على الرغم أنا معى كل كتب ال pipeline التي رفعها الأخوة للمنتدى

معادلة Panhandel دايما تعطي نتائج غير منطقية أو بمعنى آخر ( حتى لا نظلم الأخ بان هاندل ) أنا لا أحسن التعامل معها خصوصا أني أبحث عن تصميم خطوط قصيرة وليست طويلة 
لذلك سأطرح عليكم مسألة بسيطة وأرجو الإجابة مع توضيح الحسابات 
مثال 1
أريد نقل 6000 متر مكعب من الهواء المضغوط حتى 5 بار لمسافة 100 متر مع الحفاظ على الضغط
ما هو قطر الماسورة وسمكها وكيف أحصل عليها بالمعادلات

مثال 2
أريد نقل 400 متر مكعب من الماء لمسافة 100 متر بضغط 4 بار

وجزاكم الله كل خير 

http://www.psig.org/papers/2000/0112.pdf

جزاكم الله خير يا مهندس حامد
أنا عندي الملف ده لكن المعادلة فيها p1 -p2 الضغط الخارج - الضغط الداخل
والمثال فيه P1=P2 
يعني حاصل الطرح صفر يعني معدل السريان بصفر وده هو مشكلتي

q=1350 D^2.5 ((p1-p2)/lg)^.5


----------



## الجوابرة (22 يونيو 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=production+technology+ebook+download


 

السيد حامد الحمداوي المحترم

الشكر الجزيل لك لسرعة الرد ولكن لم أجد ما أبحث عنه حيث أن المؤلف ضروري جدا لي لذا أرجو أن يكون الملف محدد وإعلامي في حال أنني لم أفهم آلية التعامل مع الموقع

وشكرا جزيلا مجددا


----------



## Thought Monk (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..في البدايه احب ان اشكركم على المنتدى الواسع المجالات الهندسيه .. و الباحث قد يضيع في هذا الملتقى لكثرة الاقسام و المهندسين و الدارسين و المواضيع الغنية بالمعلومات ..
اتمنى ان اجد المساعده من حضراتكم .. ما هو البرنامج الذي من خلاله أستطيع تنفيذ مشروع ميكانيكي بسيط .. اقصد البرنامج سيساعدني على التحقق من فاعلية المشروع..دون اللجوء الى المختبر.. و بما انني طالب في الجامعه فانا غير مخول لدخول المختبر و تنفيذ نموذج مبسط عن المشروع بأكمله .. يوجد برامج على الحاسوب تمكن الباحث من تطبيق مشاريعه و رؤيتها تعمل او لا و كل هذا عن طريق الحاسوب .. لا ادري ان كنت قد اوصلت الفكره عن طلبي هذا او لا .. اتمنى من حضرتكم الجواب
مع التحيه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 يونيو 2009)

Alharthi89 قال:


> أنا مهندس أعمل في محطة تحلية مياه بطريقة التناضح العكسي وأود الاستفسار عن طريقة غسل الmembrane والمواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في الغسيل وتحديد الكميات أثناء عملية الغسيل.


 http://www.appliedmembranes.com/memcle2.htm
http://www.genesysro.com/membrane-cleaning.htm
http://www.membranecleaner.com/products/usage_guides/Membrane_Cleaning_101.pdf
http://www.pall.com/water_8158.asp


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 يونيو 2009)

محمود عبد الله قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمود عبد الله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا عندي مشاكل في موضوع تصميم خطوط الغاز والماء على الرغم أنا معى كل كتب ال pipeline التي رفعها الأخوة للمنتدى
> 
> ...


 

اخي العزيز عمليا لايمكن ان يكون الضغط الداخل مساوي للضغط الخارج مطلقا
اي هناك ضياع بالضغط خلال وحدة الطول .. وهذا ما اعتقد هو سبب عدم مقدرتك تطبيق المعادله
فاذا اعتبرت ان الضغوط متساويه فهذا يعني ان الانبوب مقفل من نهايته وليس في حيز العمل والتطبيق
وسيكون مقدار الجريان صفر وهذا ما توصلت اليه انت
شكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 يونيو 2009)

حامد1971 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أشكركم لقبولى بينكم
> بالنسبة لموضوع توصيل الطلمبات مع المواتير
> تلاحظ لدى أن طلمبةالدفع لمحطة التكييف المركزى بالمكان الذى أعمل به دائما ما يحدث كسر فى كوبلن التوصيل بين الطلمبه والموتور ويتكرر هذا كل حوالى أسبوع رجا إفادتى بحل هذة المشكله علما بأن مقاس عمود الموتور 42مم وعند تغيير الكوبلن يتم إحضاره إلى الورش لعمل توسيع للقطر الداخلى للكوبلن الجديد لذا إن أمكن تحديد رقم الكود الخاص بهذا العمود وإن أمكن إعطائى جدول يشمل مقاسات الأعمد والكبالن المناسبه لها ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


 
حالة الكسر للاسباب
عدم دقة بالموازنه misalignment
حمل عالي غير طبيعي over load
خلل في قواعد التثبيت foundations
او اختيارك لنوع الكوبلنك خاطيء
شكرا لك​ 
خذ هذا الملف
http://www.veerenterprises.com/spider_couplings.pdf

ولا حظ الاتي
http://www.heli-cal.com/cm/Products/Flexible-Couplings/Home.html​


----------



## حامد1971 (23 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك يا باشمهندس حامد وأتمنى المزيد


----------



## eyaaadooo (23 يونيو 2009)

*مساعدة*

انا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية بحاجة إلى معلومات عن كيفية فلترة المسابح ( حساب استطاعة جهاز الفلترة والمضخات ــ كيفية توزيع أنابيب سحب وضخ المياه ــ أقطار الأنابيب )
ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة اعطائي اسم كتاب يفيدني لهذا الغرض 
وأرجو المراسلة على 
[email protected]
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
:18::18: :18:​


----------



## م علي هلال (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب بكلية الهندسة الفرقة الاولى بقسم القوى الميكانيكية اتمنى ان اجد شركة او مصنع مناسب للتدريب الصيفى ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## komatsu3000 (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (23 يونيو 2009)

الاخ محمود هل هذا الضغط p1andp2 هو ضغط جوي واذا كان كذلك 
يجب ان تحل المسألة بالسمت تعني فرق الارتفاع بين الوضع1و الوضع2


----------



## eng_adel65 (23 يونيو 2009)

*تحويل محرك ديزل ليعمل بالغاز الطبيعى والديزل معا*

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين الكرام من لديه معلومات عن موضوع تحويل محرك ديزل ليعمل بالغاز الطبيعى والديزل معا ابلاغى بها حيث اننى فى حاجه شديدة اليها بخصوص مشروع تخرجى

جزاكم اللة خيرا وشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 يونيو 2009)

thought monk قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..في البدايه احب ان اشكركم على المنتدى الواسع المجالات الهندسيه .. و الباحث قد يضيع في هذا الملتقى لكثرة الاقسام و المهندسين و الدارسين و المواضيع الغنية بالمعلومات ..
> اتمنى ان اجد المساعده من حضراتكم .. ما هو البرنامج الذي من خلاله أستطيع تنفيذ مشروع ميكانيكي بسيط .. اقصد البرنامج سيساعدني على التحقق من فاعلية المشروع..دون اللجوء الى المختبر.. و بما انني طالب في الجامعه فانا غير مخول لدخول المختبر و تنفيذ نموذج مبسط عن المشروع بأكمله .. يوجد برامج على الحاسوب تمكن الباحث من تطبيق مشاريعه و رؤيتها تعمل او لا و كل هذا عن طريق الحاسوب .. لا ادري ان كنت قد اوصلت الفكره عن طلبي هذا او لا .. اتمنى من حضرتكم الجواب
> مع التحيه


 

يجب ان تذكر مشروعك بالاسم والتفصيل رجاء​


----------



## نحو المستقبل (24 يونيو 2009)

أنا طالب بكلية الهندسة وأتممت دراسة السنة الإعدادية بحمد الله وأردت صورة أوضح عن قسم ميكانيكا


----------



## golden tiger (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكي وفي الورشة الميكانيكية عندنا في المصنع نقوم بتصنيع تروس بس تروس عدلة supr gear ونحن الان محتاجين نصنع ترس حلزوني وبصراحة واجهتنا مشاكل وماعرفنا مع الفنيين اللي معنا انه نصنعه فآمل من اي احد هنا لو عنده خبرة في هذا المجال انه يساعدنا في طريقة تصنيعه مع العلم انه معانا محاولات في هذا المجال بس هناك شوية خربطة فيها. 
والشكر الجزيل للقائمين على هذا المنتدى لما فيه من معلومات مفيدة وغنية.
واتمنى التوفيق للجميع.


----------



## بوفا الزوى (25 يونيو 2009)

amsma قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء من لديهم اخبرة فى مجال تقنية السيارات الحديثة شرح مفصل عن اجهزة كشف الاعطال
> وما هو افظل جهاز وكم ثمنو ومن اين اسطتيع اقتناو
> ولكم منى جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم :
انالست خبير ولكن بعد بحثي في الانترنت عن الجهاز المستخدم في كشف اعطال السيارات وجدت ان شركه Bosch‏ تصنع هذا النوع من الاجهزه Bosch KTS فإن حصلت ياأخي علي اي معلومات اخري اخبرنا بها وشكرا
:20:


----------



## بوفا الزوى (25 يونيو 2009)

ياأخوان إني اخطط لمشروع مركز صيانه سيارات حديثه ولكن مطلوب جدوي اقتصاديه له ولا اعرف كيف انظم الجدوي الرجا ء المساعده:18:


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 يونيو 2009)

golden tiger قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكي وفي الورشة الميكانيكية عندنا في المصنع نقوم بتصنيع تروس بس تروس عدلة supr gear ونحن الان محتاجين نصنع ترس حلزوني وبصراحة واجهتنا مشاكل وماعرفنا مع الفنيين اللي معنا انه نصنعه فآمل من اي احد هنا لو عنده خبرة في هذا المجال انه يساعدنا في طريقة تصنيعه مع العلم انه معانا محاولات في هذا المجال بس هناك شوية خربطة فيها.
> والشكر الجزيل للقائمين على هذا المنتدى لما فيه من معلومات مفيدة وغنية.
> واتمنى التوفيق للجميع.


 
النوع الاخر يختلف تماما عن الاول من حيث طريقة التصنيع والاختلاف يكمن في ان النوع الثاني يحتاج الى اضاقة ميكانيكيه اخرى للماكنه وهذه الميكانيكيه تتكون من مجموعه من التروس التي تحسب على اساس زاوية ميل اسنان الترس وتربط مع الماكنه لكسب الحركه اثناء عملية القطع .. اي ان الشغله ستكون في حالة حركة اثناء القطع ... والاختيار يتم عن طريق جداول خاصه وتروس خاصة ايضا .​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 يونيو 2009)

بوفا الزوى قال:


> ياأخوان إني اخطط لمشروع مركز صيانه سيارات حديثه ولكن مطلوب جدوي اقتصاديه له ولا اعرف كيف انظم الجدوي الرجا ء المساعده:18:


 

 لن اقدم لك الراسة هنا وانما سارشدك الى المبدا :
* احسب كلفة انشاء الورشه والمكائن والعدد اي كل مدخلات العمليه التي ستوصلك الى التنفيذ
* على ضوء معطيات السوق ضع المردود المادي اليومي للورشه كربح فقط . بعد طرح اجرة العاملين والاندثار .. ولا تنسى دخلك الشخصي يجب ان يكون ضمن الحسابات .. ومن الصافي النهائي
احسب الفتره الزمنيه اللازمه لاسترجاع راس المال المصروف وفقا للربح الصافي ... فاذا تطابق الناتج مع تخطيطك المسبق هنا تكون الجدوى ممكنه ... واذا حصل العكس فلا جدوى من المشروع​


----------



## golden tiger (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخ حامد على تفاعلك وردك وكانت لنا محاولات في هذا الموضوع وعارفين انه هناك مجموعة مسننات يتم تركيبها عشان تضبط حركة الطاولة مع دوران الترس لكي تعطيك الحلزون الخاص بالترس بس انا اسال لو هناك في احد شغال في هذا المجال ممكن نستفيد منه وقد وصلنا لنسبة تقريبا 75 في المية من الموضوع وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## eyaaadooo (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
انا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية واحتاج إلى مرج يفيدني بكيفية فلترة المسابح ( أحواض السباحة ) من الالف إلى الياء يعني ( كيفية حساب استطاعة جهاز الفلترة ــ تدفق المياه ــ أنواع الأنابيب التي ستستخد لنقل المياه ــ كيفية توضع فتحات السحب والضخ ــ الاكسسوارات اللازمة ــ كيفية توضع الأجهزة .... إلخ ) 
فأرجو من أصحاب الخبرة أن يدولني على اسم أحد المراجع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Thought Monk (25 يونيو 2009)

*الى الاستاذ حامد الحمداوي*







حامد الحمداوي قال:


> يجب ان تذكر مشروعك بالاسم والتفصيل رجاء​


 
الى الاستاذ حامد الحمداوي المحترم.. بداية أنا طالب في الكلية التقنية قسم هندسة تقنيات القدره الكهربائيه .. تستهويني تصاميم محركات دائمة الحركة .. انها شغفي الاكبر .. و أحب ان افكر بها على الدوام .. انهن معشوقاتي التي احب .. أعتقد ان تصاميم دافنشي للمحركات دائمة الحركة .. كانت الى حد ما ناقصه .. بالرغم من براعة تصاميمها .. حقا انها افكار لا تخطر على البال .. المهم استغرقت في التفكير في الكثير من هذه النماذج لمدة ازدادت على السنه .. لا ادري و لكنني اعتقد بانني توصلت الى حل لمعضلة واحد من تصاميم دافنشي لمحرك دائم الحركه .. و لدي اكثر من تصميم .. احاول ان أطبقها لكن خوفا من اشخاص معينين .. لا اريد ان اقدم هذه التصاميم للجامعه .. خوفي من سرقتها .. اضف الى انها تحتاج الى مختبر لتنفيذها .. و هذا الخيار غير متاح لي .. و سمعت انه هناك برامج تتيح لي امكانية تصميمها و تطبيقها عبر الكومبيوتر .. لهذا لجئت الى موقعكم .. بعد ان رايت فيه غزارة المعلومات.. هذا لينك الذي يظهر فيه تصميم دافنشي لمحرك دائم الحركه .. الذي رفض ان يتحرك
و هو التصميم الذي في المنتصف ..
كل الذي احتاجه هو الى برنامج استطيع من خلاله تطبيق المشروع على الكومبيوتر دون اللجوء الى المختبر .. لعدم توفر المختبر لدي
اتمنى منك الرد .. جزيل الشكر


----------



## fatma saleh (25 يونيو 2009)

ممكن حد يقوللى فى شغل للبنات فى ميكانيكا وللا لا؟ بيطلبوهم فى الشغل؟ وللا الاحتمال ضعيف ضرورى لو سمحتو 
شكرا


----------



## eng_adel65 (25 يونيو 2009)

*تحويل محرك ديزل ليعمل بالغاز الطبيعى والديزل معا*

تحويل محرك ديزل ليعمل بالغاز الطبيعى والديزل معا
ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 يونيو 2009)

fatma saleh قال:


> ممكن حد يقوللى فى شغل للبنات فى ميكانيكا وللا لا؟ بيطلبوهم فى الشغل؟ وللا الاحتمال ضعيف ضرورى لو سمحتو
> شكرا


 
نعم ولم لا
الاحتمال كبير والحاله ممكنه .. خصوصا في التصاميم والورش والتخطيط والفحص والمتابعه والاشراف وكثير من المجلات الاخرى التي يلائم الامكانات البدنيه للمراة .. لك تحياتي فاطمه​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 يونيو 2009)

Thought Monk قال:


>





Thought Monk قال:


> الى الاستاذ حامد الحمداوي المحترم.. بداية أنا طالب في الكلية التقنية قسم هندسة تقنيات القدره الكهربائيه .. تستهويني تصاميم محركات دائمة الحركة .. انها شغفي الاكبر .. و أحب ان افكر بها على الدوام .. انهن معشوقاتي التي احب .. أعتقد ان تصاميم دافنشي للمحركات دائمة الحركة .. كانت الى حد ما ناقصه .. بالرغم من براعة تصاميمها .. حقا انها افكار لا تخطر على البال .. المهم استغرقت في التفكير في الكثير من هذه النماذج لمدة ازدادت على السنه .. لا ادري و لكنني اعتقد بانني توصلت الى حل لمعضلة واحد من تصاميم دافنشي لمحرك دائم الحركه .. و لدي اكثر من تصميم .. احاول ان أطبقها لكن خوفا من اشخاص معينين .. لا اريد ان اقدم هذه التصاميم للجامعه .. خوفي من سرقتها .. اضف الى انها تحتاج الى مختبر لتنفيذها .. و هذا الخيار غير متاح لي .. و سمعت انه هناك برامج تتيح لي امكانية تصميمها و تطبيقها عبر الكومبيوتر .. لهذا لجئت الى موقعكم .. بعد ان رايت فيه غزارة المعلومات.. هذا لينك الذي يظهر فيه تصميم دافنشي لمحرك دائم الحركه .. الذي رفض ان يتحرك
> و هو التصميم الذي في المنتصف ..
> كل الذي احتاجه هو الى برنامج استطيع من خلاله تطبيق المشروع على الكومبيوتر دون اللجوء الى المختبر .. لعدم توفر المختبر لدي
> اتمنى منك الرد .. جزيل الشكر​


 

اليك الرد بكل سرور اخي الغالي
واحييك على اصرارك على البحث .. وحقيقة انا فخور بك اخي الحبيب واشد على يدك بهذا الامر وكلي خدمه لك في اي وقت تشاء .... ولاني لم افهم بالدقه حقيقة مشروعك .. الا ان تحديك لمخططات دافنشي بعثت بي روح الفخر بك ... وعموما البرامج التي تقصدها متوفر وستساعدك الى حد ما الا ان الاختبارات العمليه الفعليه اكثر جدوى ..
البرامج هي برامج المحاكات simulations
وسازودك لاحقا بالكتب التي تساعدك على استخدام البرامج ومن خلال صفحتك الشخصيه في هذا المنتدى عن طريق رسائل الملف الشخصي ... مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​ 
اطلع على الروابط التاليه

محاضرة عن المحاكاة
دراسة عن برامج المحاكاة المختلفة
أمثلة لاستخدام المحاكاة في المستشفيات والمؤسسات الصحية
مثال لاستخدام المحاكاة في صناعة السيارات
أمثلة لتطبيقات المحاكاة
أمثلة أخرى لاستخدامات المحاكاة
مقدمة عن استخدام المحاكاة في الصناعة
أمثلة لاستخدامات المحاكاة في مجالات مختلفة
أمثلة عملية للمحاكاة


تحديات استخدام المحاكاة في العالم العربي
أمثلة توضيحية لاستخدامات المحاكاة
الهندسة الصناعية
استخدام المحاكاة لدراسة توسعات مصنع ​ ​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 يونيو 2009)

eng_adel65 قال:


> تحويل محرك ديزل ليعمل بالغاز الطبيعى والديزل معا
> ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5315981/description.html

http://www.google.ae./search?hl=ar&...fication+of+diesel+engine+to+gas+fuel&spell=1


----------



## المهندس ثائر (26 يونيو 2009)

المهندسون المحترمون مشرفي ملتقانا الرائع
للتعريف على نفسي:
المهندس ثائر-بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية- اختصاص بيئة
اتبعت دورة تدريبية مكثفة في شركة aes الأمريكية في الشقيقة المملكة العربية السعودية في تصميم وتشغيل وصيانة محطات تحلية المياه بطريقة ال ro 
طلب مني بحكم عملي تقديم الكلفة التقديرية لعدد كبير من الآبار المطلوب تحلية مياهها لاعتماد موازنة مالية لها لعام 2010
علما أن الغزارات مختلفة (تتراوح من 20 إلى 300 متر مكعب بالساعة)
والملوثات مختلفة(كبريتات-قساوة-غاز كبريت الهيروجين) أو (أملاح منحلة-قساوة-كبريتات-كالسيوم-كلورايد) أو (نترات 90ملغ/ل) أو( أمونيا 3ملغ/ل) أو (كبريتات) أو ( كلس وعكارة)أو (أملاح) أو ( فلور)-------
وأعلم حسب دراستي للموضوع أن أفضل طرق المعالجة بشكل عام هي التناضح العكسي ro ولكن حسب ما سبق تختلف تجهيزات محطة التحلية حسب تراكيز الملوثات
فقد يتواجد طارد غاز كبريت الهيدروجين إن كان الماء المراد تحليته يحوي غاز كبريت الهيروجين
والأغشية تلزم للأملاح والقساوة والفلور والنترات 
أرجو مساعدتي في تحديد الكلفة التقريبية للمحطات
ولكم الشكر والإمتنان


----------



## خالدمحمدمصطفى (26 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

أرجومن إخوانى فى المنتدى 
التعرف على طريقة سهلة فى حسابات التروس
العدلة والحلزونية 
ولكما جزيل الشكر
خالد محمد[email protected]


----------



## mostafa said (26 يونيو 2009)

*So urgent*

:59:Hi iam mostafa in the project iwant effect of egr on gasoline Engine performance as icannot get it my mobile is 0164178383 iwant it Urgently as my professor discussion will be after two days and thanks For all mostafa said abd elmoemen helwan university.


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 يونيو 2009)

استفسار عن اعمال تصميم وتنفيذ ومواصفات شبكات رى الحدائق والمناطق الخضراء


----------



## abn sohar (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء 
عندي استفسار بسيط : هل في احد منكم يعرف اي معلومات عن شركت فالي البرازيليه للحديد؟واذا في احد يعرف اي حاجه عن تكوير الحديد يفيدني
وشكرا


----------



## engdud (27 يونيو 2009)

_ السلام عليكم 
انا محمد _
طالب بالسنة الاعدادية  كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة
ان شاء كنت عاوز اسال عن قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية , المفروض ان انا ان شاء الله اكتب الرغبات لدخول القسم و علشان كده انا عاوز اسال عن القسم ايه هي مميزاته و عيوبه و ايه هي القدرات التى يجب انها تكون متوفرة في طالب الهندسة الميكانيكية 


و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## malik05 (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سادتى الكرام اريد كتاب cosmos motionوباللغة الفرنسية ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود عبد الله (28 يونيو 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> اخي العزيز عمليا لايمكن ان يكون الضغط الداخل مساوي للضغط الخارج مطلقا
> اي هناك ضياع بالضغط خلال وحدة الطول .. وهذا ما اعتقد هو سبب عدم مقدرتك تطبيق المعادله
> فاذا اعتبرت ان الضغوط متساويه فهذا يعني ان الانبوب مقفل من نهايته وليس في حيز العمل والتطبيق
> وسيكون مقدار الجريان صفر وهذا ما توصلت اليه انت
> شكرا لك​



جزاكم الله كل خير وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## eng hamoo (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مش عارف اقلكم ايه بس الجوايه ليكم والموقع المتميز وربطنا ببعض وافكارنا وعقولنا ربنا يجازى كل الساهم فى الشىء الجميل قوى ده بالخير والسعاده فى قلبه 
سؤالى 
محتاج قانون لحساب super heat وsubcooling ضرورى جدا عشان انا مش فاكر حاجه والدنيا دخلت فى بعض ومشكور جدا اليسعدنى


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 يونيو 2009)

eng hamoo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مش عارف اقلكم ايه بس الجوايه ليكم والموقع المتميز وربطنا ببعض وافكارنا وعقولنا ربنا يجازى كل الساهم فى الشىء الجميل قوى ده بالخير والسعاده فى قلبه
> سؤالى
> محتاج قانون لحساب super heat وsubcooling ضرورى جدا عشان انا مش فاكر حاجه والدنيا دخلت فى بعض ومشكور جدا اليسعدنى


 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110330.html


----------



## saad_aljuboury (30 يونيو 2009)

اخي حامد الحمداوي اثابكم الله على المجهود الرائع 
واحسن اليكم ،،،،،،آميــــــــن يارب العالميــــــــــــن
كانت اسئلتي على النحو التالي
التعريف الكامل للــــ cavitation التي تحدث في المضخات
** )) لوكان عندنا مضخة معلوم لها الـ flow rate and head كيف يمكن حساب قدرة الماطور
الملائمة لهذه المضخة
**)) كيفية حساب الـ positive head and nagative head للمضخة


----------



## نوار النابلسي (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم عياكم في خير
انا حصلت علئ منحه هندسه ميكانيكيه الئ السعوديه فارجو منكم مشكورين بعض المعلومات عن هذا القسم في السعوديه والسلام عليكم ارجو منكم الاهتمام بالطلب وشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 يوليو 2009)

saad_aljuboury قال:


> اخي حامد الحمداوي اثابكم الله على المجهود الرائع
> واحسن اليكم ،،،،،،آميــــــــن يارب العالميــــــــــــن
> كانت اسئلتي على النحو التالي
> التعريف الكامل للــــ cavitation التي تحدث في المضخات
> ...


 


http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pumps-power-d_505.html
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/تكهف

Types of Pump Cavitation
The classification of cavitation or division it into types is very different from scientist to another..Some scientists are division the cavitation phenomenon according to the position into: Suction and discharge cavitation 
And another scientists are division the cavitation phenomenon according to causes the cavitation into:
a. Vaporous cavitation 
I. Classic cavitation
II. Internal re-circulation cavitation
b. Gaseous cavitation
I. Air ingestion induced cavitation
ِAnd other group are division the cavitation phenomenon to five types, this division is inclusive all the last or indicate it. As
Suction Cavitation 
Re-circulation Cavitation (Suction Recirculation Cavitation and Discharge Recirculation Cavitation
Incipient Cavitation
Vane Passing Syndrome Cavitation​ 
http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&q=cavitation&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi​ 
http://www.marttechservices.com/pdf...n_-_Net_Postive_Suction_Head_-_Cavitation.pdf

http://www.maintenanceworld.com/Articles/engresource/centrifugalpumps.pdf​


----------



## الاسطى محمد (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
خزناي وقود بسعة 20000 لتر اريد اعرف كيفية إختبار الخزانان بعد التصنيع واحد للبنزين و الاخر للديزل و ماهي العيوب التي ستظهر عليهما و كيف يمكن معاجة هذا العيب وما هي العيوب التي ستجعلني ارفض قبول العمل,مع العلم ان الخزنان مصنوعان من 
CARBON STEEL EN 10025S235 GR
 THICKNESS 6mm ​​​ INTERNAL TANK 2500mm​​​ painting specification : 
|- INTERNAL TANK NO POINT REUIRED ONLY SWEEP AIR CLEAND.
-extarnal 2 coats 1 coat Epoxy 1 coat cold tar standard thickness 1.5 microns.
- Sand blast tank to Swedish stsndard SA.2.5 or equivalent. 

​​​


----------



## mzakaria2008 (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس انتاج - قسم اللحام
اريد ان اعرف كل شئ عن اللحام - انواعه - جودته - وخصوصا mig
واى شئ اخر
مع الشكر
[email protected]


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 يوليو 2009)

mzakaria2008 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس انتاج - قسم اللحام
> اريد ان اعرف كل شئ عن اللحام - انواعه - جودته - وخصوصا mig
> واى شئ اخر
> ...


بحوث متعلقة بـ: 
*mig welding method*
mig welding *shielding gas* 
mig welding *torch* mig *arc* welding
*weld* mig *welder* mig *tig* welding 
mig *weld bead* mig welding *stainless steel*
mig welding *voltage*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_metal_arc_welding​


----------



## wassim sahyoun (1 يوليو 2009)

Sal*amo alaykom w rahmataho*
Salam for all engineers.
please i need a help from yours to find for me a catalog(( Backhoe JCB 3CX year 2001)) or any thing like this .to help me how i can repair a hydrolic system and other things
Thank for all 
my e mail if that's need by (([email protected])) or (([email protected]))if any answer


----------



## عبدالغنى عبدالرحمن (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ودمتم فى خدمة العلم والبلاد لان العلم هو اول ماوصى به الله عز وجل نبيه قال تعالى (أقرأ بسم ربك الذى خلق) 
اريد منكم شرح كافى عن الحاكمات (gavernor) او كتاب يحتوى عليها بالغة العربية وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## منتصر شيخ (2 يوليو 2009)

بعد تحية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته :
شكر وافر لكل القائمين و المشاركين في موقعكم الذي يعد و بلا مجاملة من المواقع المميزة و أنا من الناس الذين وفر علي موقعكم الكثير من المشقة و العناء في بحث أجريه حول الهيدروليك و تطبيقاته في الترمودينميك .
و أرجوا من أصحاب المعرفة أسعافي بالتالي :
1- طريقة عمل حفار حلزوني ( حفار آبار / بترول - مياه /) .؟
2- عزم تدوير محرك هيدروليك بـ 11000 نيوتن كم يساوي بالحصان البخاري.


----------



## wassim sahyoun (2 يوليو 2009)

*ال**سلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء لمن لديه المعرفة, والى اصحاب الخبرة في مجال الهيدروليك والصيانة ارجو من حضرتكم مساعدتي في ايجاد كاتالوج ل(backhoe JCB 3CX)وذلك لكي اكون عاطلاع بكيفية الصيانة اقلها المعرفة بروسومات الدائرة الهيدروليكية لهذة الماكينة
الرجاء المساعدة بامس الحاجة 
شكرا لكم ولجميع الزملاء الكرام 
*


----------



## filmban (2 يوليو 2009)

*عاجل ومهم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء المهندسين

انا مهندس مركبات ( سيارات)
عندي بحث يختص بشاسية السيارة ، وموضوعة استخدام الplate element في تقوية ( تقسيه) الشاسية لكي يتحمل اجهادات كبيرة

السؤال ماهو plate element وكيف يتم استخدامه في عملية التحسين لاداء الشاسية

احتاج منكم الاجابة ولو فية مراجع تذكروا اسمها اكون شاكر لكم


----------



## عمر سيف الاسلام (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله - اريد مقدمة كاملة عن تصميم المبادلات الحرارية وانواعها-وبعض انواعه واستخداماته


----------



## swza55 (2 يوليو 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> سادتي الكرام​
> بناء" على الرغبه الاكيده التي يشاركني بها اخواني المهندسين الكرام اللذين يمتلكون الخبره العمليه والعلميه و الاطلاع الواسع من الاعضاء والمشرفين​
> ...


 How do I save in v6?the local save button is not available anytime, and with propagate button, i guess i save my work. but how do i open it again?!?


----------



## A.Magdy (2 يوليو 2009)

أنا مهندس كهرباء ، وكنت عايز أي معلومة عن الموضوع ده 
جهاز حقن كلور يعمل بنظام التفرغ الناشئ عن مرور مياه بالإجيكتور
لأن موجود ف شغلي وأنا معنديش أي خلفية عنه
أرجو سرعة الرد لأنه موضوع أنا محتج في شغلي بسرعة 
وجزاكم الله خير 
شكراً لكم


----------



## Ben Brahim (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم:
انا مهندس مبتدا،وستدخل دورة تدريبية في الصيف،وبعدها ساخرج الى العمل, ولدي اختيارين:تدريب في شركة مختصة في صناعة القوالب البلاستيكية،والاخرى في صناعة الالومينيوم(نوافد،ابواب..)
ارجو منكم المساعدة،فانا حائر في الاختيار،(اتقن autocad 2d و solidworks .ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## العرين (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,

انا مهندس ميكانيك وحاليا احضر لدراسة الماجستير وفي صدد أعداد الأطروحة وهي حول ( ال jet mills ) وليس المهم ما هو نوع المنتج فبإمكاني اختيار اي نوع من المنتجات
وفي الحقيقة بحثت كثيرا في الأنترنت وفي الكتب وحصلت على كم كبير من المعلومات ولكن لم أحصل على معلومات متكاملة ولم استطع الحقيقة كيفية تنسيق البحث ومن اين ابدأ وهكذا فأرجو من الأخوة والأخوات المساعدة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## swza55 (2 يوليو 2009)

does anyone use catia v6? How do I save in v6?! the local save button is not available anytime, and with propagate button, i guess i save my work. but how do i open it again?!?


----------



## goodgood321 (3 يوليو 2009)

*crane overhead 5 ton*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اولا اود اشكرك اخي العزيز حامد الحمداوي على هذه المشاركة القيمة والفائدة العظيمة التي تطرحها 
.......
بالنسبة لي اود الحصول على معلومات عن كيفية نصب او تصنيع كرين جسري 5 طن crane overhead 5 ton وخصوصا سكة الكرين والجسر الوسطي و اذا جدت صور يكون احسن .....
مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُ 

أنا عضو جديد 

أريد طريفة لحساب متانة الكابلات الفولاذ 

نريد رفع خزان ماء على برج إرتفاع 50 متر حيث وزن الخزان 22 طن بقطر 8 أمتار 

بدأنا الرفع بكبلات 14 ملم من ثلاثة من نقاط بالخزان ولاكن إنقطع الكبل عند إرتفاع الخزان 10 سم عن الأرض 

إذا بالإيمكان مساعدتي بالموضوع يمكنني إعطاء تفاصيل أكتر


----------



## brain storming (4 يوليو 2009)

اغيثونى اغاثكم الله
انا طالب با الصف الرابع انتاج وكنت بعمل مشروع عن
universal testing machine
حيث ان الجزء العملى من الماكينه اخذ كل الوقت والجهد من المجموعه ولله الحمد خلصت الماكينه وتمت ولم يبقى الا الجزء النظرى
فا ارجو من سيادتكم بحث اوكتاب اوتقرير عن اختبار الشد والضغط ولكم منى ومن زملائى كل الشكر والاحترام 
حيث ان مناقشة المشروع ان شاء الله تعالى 
7/13
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## brain storming (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا اسف لم احدد نوع الاختبارات
وهى للمعادن
واغلبها الحديد با انواعه وشكرا


----------



## المسك (5 يوليو 2009)

*التناضح العكسي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على هذه المبادرة الطيبة.
أود الاستفسار عن أهمية أستقطاب التركيز( concentration polarization)في عمل منظومات تحلية المياه RO ، أتمنى أن تساعدوني بأيجاد تقرير أو بحث أو كتاب باللغة العربية عن هذا الموضوع..................وشكرا" لمساعدتكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يوليو 2009)

منتصر شيخ قال:


> بعد تحية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته :
> شكر وافر لكل القائمين و المشاركين في موقعكم الذي يعد و بلا مجاملة من المواقع المميزة و أنا من الناس الذين وفر علي موقعكم الكثير من المشقة و العناء في بحث أجريه حول الهيدروليك و تطبيقاته في الترمودينميك .
> و أرجوا من أصحاب المعرفة أسعافي بالتالي :
> 1- طريقة عمل حفار حلزوني ( حفار آبار / بترول - مياه /) .؟
> 2- عزم تدوير محرك هيدروليك بـ 11000 نيوتن كم يساوي بالحصان البخاري.


 http://www.6abib.com/prog/Convert.php


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يوليو 2009)

wassim sahyoun قال:


> Sal*amo alaykom w rahmataho*
> Salam for all engineers.
> please i need a help from yours to find for me a catalog(( Backhoe JCB 3CX year 2001)) or any thing like this .to help me how i can repair a hydrolic system and other things
> Thank for all
> my e mail if that's need by (([email protected])) or (([email protected]))if any answer


 

http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/101197288/Used_Backhoe_Loader_Jcb_3cx.html
http://www.google.ae/search?as_q=jc...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يوليو 2009)

عبدالغنى عبدالرحمن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ودمتم فى خدمة العلم والبلاد لان العلم هو اول ماوصى به الله عز وجل نبيه قال تعالى (أقرأ بسم ربك الذى خلق)
> اريد منكم شرح كافى عن الحاكمات (gavernor) او كتاب يحتوى عليها بالغة العربية وجزاكم الله خيرا.


 

http://www.hariguchi.org/flying/info/prop.html
http://www.geocities.com/~rrice2/my_engines/coles_hm/cole.htm










Once a diesel engine is running, the engine speed is monitored and controlled through a governor. The governor ensures that the engine speed stays high enough to idle at the right speed and that the engine speed will not rise too high when full power is demanded. The governor is a simple mechanical device which first appeared on steam engines. It operates on a diesel engine as shown in the diagram below.

The governor consists of a rotating shaft, which is driven by the diesel engine. A pair of flyweights are linked to the shaft and they rotate as it rotates. The centrifugal force caused by the rotation causes the weights to be thrown outwards as the speed of the shaft rises. If the speed falls the weights move inwards.

The flyweights are linked to a collar fitted around the shaft by a pair of arms. As the weights move out, so the collar rises on the shaft. If the weights move inwards, the collar moves down the shaft. The movement of the collar is used to operate the fuel rack lever controlling the amount of fuel supplied to the engine by the injectors.


http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&lr=&um=1&sa=1&q=mechanical+governor&btnG=البحث+عن+الصور&aq=o&oq=


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يوليو 2009)

swza55 قال:


> How do I save in v6?the local save button is not available anytime, and with propagate button, i guess i save my work. but how do i open it again?!?


 
my dear​ 
the local save button is not available when you do not finsh the jop
and that is one order can not be don
compleate all orders then save
thank you .​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يوليو 2009)

A.Magdy قال:


> أنا مهندس كهرباء ، وكنت عايز أي معلومة عن الموضوع ده
> جهاز حقن كلور يعمل بنظام التفرغ الناشئ عن مرور مياه بالإجيكتور
> لأن موجود ف شغلي وأنا معنديش أي خلفية عنه
> أرجو سرعة الرد لأنه موضوع أنا محتج في شغلي بسرعة
> ...


 http://nstx.pppl.gov/DragNDrop/Operations/Diagnostics_&_Support_Sys/SGI/Papers/RSI004320_htps04.pdf
http://www.alibaba.com/product/sg10...ogies_SUPERIOR_Gas_Chlorinator_CL_Series.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يوليو 2009)

العرين قال:


> السلام عليكم ,,
> 
> انا مهندس ميكانيك وحاليا احضر لدراسة الماجستير وفي صدد أعداد الأطروحة وهي حول ( ال jet mills ) وليس المهم ما هو نوع المنتج فبإمكاني اختيار اي نوع من المنتجات
> وفي الحقيقة بحثت كثيرا في الأنترنت وفي الكتب وحصلت على كم كبير من المعلومات ولكن لم أحصل على معلومات متكاملة ولم استطع الحقيقة كيفية تنسيق البحث ومن اين ابدأ وهكذا فأرجو من الأخوة والأخوات المساعدة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


 http://www.jetpul.com/mequip/milloper.htm
http://www.sturtevantinc.com/micronizer.php
http://www.sturtevantinc.com/brochures/Sturtevant_Micronizer.pdf
http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&lr=&um=1&sa=1&q=jet+mills+&btnG=البحث+عن+الصور&aq=f&oq=


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يوليو 2009)

goodgood321 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
click on pictur to see the dtail
http://www.sveda-cranes.com/crane_drawings.htm
http://www.a-brothers.co.th/product1.php
http://www.lkgoodwin.com/more_info/free_standing_bridge_crane/free_standing_steel_workstations.shtml


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يوليو 2009)

أحمد السيوفي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُ
> 
> أنا عضو جديد
> 
> ...


 
see the table in this book
http://lexco.thomasnet.com/Asset/RR-W-410E.pdf​


----------



## hayakoub (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا مهندس ميكانيك أطلب منكم شرح مفصل عن الضواغط المستخدمة في معامل تعبئة المياه الغازية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يوليو 2009)

brain storming قال:


> اغيثونى اغاثكم الله
> انا طالب با الصف الرابع انتاج وكنت بعمل مشروع عن
> universal testing machine
> حيث ان الجزء العملى من الماكينه اخذ كل الوقت والجهد من المجموعه ولله الحمد خلصت الماكينه وتمت ولم يبقى الا الجزء النظرى
> ...


 



http://onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs/shrp/SHRP-A-641.pdf

http://ecow.engr.wisc.edu/cgi-bin/get/ema/307/pengyiyan/lecturenot/lesson3_09272007.pdf
http://www.metu.edu.tr/~rgurbuz/Courses/MetE206.pdf​


tensile test young's modulus 
tensile stress strain tensile testing 
tensile test elongation 
tensile test necking 
tensile load cell​







What is Tensile Testing?
A tensile test, also known as tension test, is probably the most fundamental type of mechanical test you can perform on material. Tensile tests are simple, relatively inexpensive, and fully standardized. By pulling on something, you will very quickly determine how the material will react to forces being applied in tension. As the material is being pulled, you will find its strength along with how much it will elongate.​


Why Perform a Tensile Test or Tension Test?
You can learn a lot about a substance from tensile testing. As you continue to pull on the material until it breaks, you will obtain a good, complete tensile profile. A curve will result showing how it reacted to the forces being applied. The point of failure is of much interest and is typically called its "Ultimate Strength" or UTS on the chart.




​



Hooke's Law
For most tensile testing of materials, you will notice that in the initial portion of the test, the relationship between the applied force, or load, and the elongation the specimen exhibits is linear. In this linear region, the line obeys the relationship defined as "Hooke's Law" where the ratio of stress to strain is a constant, or . E is the slope of the line in this region where stress (σ) is proportional to strain (ε) and is called the "Modulus of Elasticity" or "Young's Modulus".​


Modulus of Elasticity

​
The modulus of elasticity is a measure of the stiffness of the material, but it only applies in the linear region of the curve. If a specimen is loaded within this linear region, the material will return to its exact same condition if the load is removed. At the point that the curve is no longer linear and deviates from the straight-line relationship, Hooke's Law no longer applies and some permanent deformation occurs in the specimen. This point is called the "elastic, or proportional, limit". From this point on in the tensile test, the material reacts plastically to any further increase in load or stress. It will not return to its original, unstressed condition if the load were removed.​


Yield Strength
A value called "yield strength" of a material is defined as the stress applied to the material at which plastic deformation starts to occur while the material is loaded.​


Offset Method
For some materials (e.g., metals and plastics), the departure from the linear elastic region cannot be easily identified. Therefore, an offset method to determine the yield strength of the material tested is allowed. These methods are discussed in ASTM E8 (metals) and D638 (plastics). An offset is specified as a % of strain (for metals, usually 0.2% from E8 and sometimes for plastics a value of 2% is used). The stress (R) that is determined from the intersection point "r" when the line of the linear elastic region (with slope equal to Modulus of Elasticity) is drawn from the offset "m" becomes the Yield Strength by the offset method.​


Alternate Moduli
The tensile curves of some materials do not have a very well-defined linear region. In these cases, ASTM Standard E111 provides for alternative methods for determining the modulus of a material, as well as Young's Modulus. These alternate moduli are the secant modulus and tangent modulus.​


Strain
You will also be able to find the amount of stretch or elongation the specimen undergoes during tensile testing This can be expressed as an absolute measurement in the change in length or as a relative measurement called "strain". Strain itself can be expressed in two different ways, as "engineering strain" and "true strain". Engineering strain is probably the easiest and the most common expression of strain used. It is the ratio of the change in length to the original length, . Whereas, the true strain is similar but based on the instantaneous length of the specimen as the test progresses, , where Li is the instantaneous length and L0 the initial length.​


Ultimate Tensile Strength
One of the properties you can determine about a material is its ultimate tensile strength (UTS). This is the maximum load the specimen sustains during the test. The UTS may or may not equate to the strength at break. This all depends on what type of material you are testing. . .brittle, ductile, or a substance that even exhibits both properties. And sometimes a material may be ductile when tested in a lab, but, when placed in service and exposed to extreme cold temperatures, it may transition to brittle behavior​


----------



## misho42442 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسمي مشاري وانا حاليا ادرس بجامعة كانسس في الولايات المتحدة وباذن الله سوف اتخرج في الصيف المقبل هندسة ميكانيكية بالاضافة الى تخصص فرعي في الادراة
فحبيت اسال حضراتكم عن افضل الشركات في السعودية لتوظيف المهندسين الميكانيكيين خصوصا الجدد لقلة خبرتي في هذا الموضوع
والف شكر لكم جميعا مقدما


----------



## brain storming (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اين الرد
وشكرا


----------



## brain storming (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اين الرد


----------



## brain storming (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو تحديد مكان الرد ع السوال لانى مش عارف فى صفحه من الصفحات


----------



## nouman_37 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام علي الجميع 
اولا انا سعيد بإنضمامي الي اخوتي في قسم الميكانيكا 
انا طالب في السنة الآخيرة 
ارجو من إخواني إمدادي بمراجع او اي موضوع يتعلق بالمكثفات البخارية في محطات القدرة البخارية والمشاكل التي تحدث في المكثفات


----------



## brain storming (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وجعللك الله من السعداء فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 يوليو 2009)

nouman_37 قال:


> السلام علي الجميع
> اولا انا سعيد بإنضمامي الي اخوتي في قسم الميكانيكا
> انا طالب في السنة الآخيرة
> ارجو من إخواني إمدادي بمراجع او اي موضوع يتعلق بالمكثفات البخارية في محطات القدرة البخارية والمشاكل التي تحدث في المكثفات




http://www.hudsonproducts.com/products/stacflo/may22_78.pdf
http://www.flovex.it/specproducts.htm
http://www.heatexchange.org/pub/pdf/edu/Tech Sheet 113.pdf
http://www.geiind.com/condensing-feed-water-systems.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdp33HVjXGs
http://www.stockinterview.com/News/04102007/Molybdenum-Vital-To-Nuclear-Industry.htmlhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdp33HVjXGs​


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (6 يوليو 2009)

أنا سعيد بانضمامي الى المنتدى وارجو أن أجد معلومات كافية عن طرق تخفيض استهلاك الوقود في المحركات العنفية الغازية في السيارات و المركبات بشكل عام ولكم الشكر


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (6 يوليو 2009)

أنا سعيد بانضمامي الى المنتدى وارجو أن أجد معلومات كافية عن طرق تخفيض استهلاك الوقود في المحركات العنفية الغازية في السياراتو المركبات بشكل عام ولكم الشكر


----------



## منتصر شيخ (6 يوليو 2009)

هل يمكن ربط مضختي هدروليك مع محرك هدروليك واحد


----------



## Engr.Farhan (6 يوليو 2009)

الأخوه الأعزاء 
انا منتقل حديثا الى وزارة المياه وقد كلفت بالعمل بقسم الصرف الصحي وقد اوكل لي عمل دراسة عقد تشغيل وصيانة محطة صرف صحي تعمل بالمعالجه الثنائيه وكان العقد السابق مدته ثلاث سنوات وترغب الوزاره رفع مدة العقد الجديد الى مدة خمس سنوات.
سؤالي عن خطوات دراسة العقد وكيفية زيادة جدول الكميات اذا كانت المعلومات التي لدي فقط الموجوده بالعقد السابق.
أرجوا من لديه اي معلومات ممكن تفيدني بذلك ان يزودني بها 
شاكر ومقدر تفاعلكم مقدما


----------



## Engr.Farhan (6 يوليو 2009)

misho42442 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اسمي مشاري وانا حاليا ادرس بجامعة كانسس في الولايات المتحدة وباذن الله سوف اتخرج في الصيف المقبل هندسة ميكانيكية بالاضافة الى تخصص فرعي في الادراة
> فحبيت اسال حضراتكم عن افضل الشركات في السعودية لتوظيف المهندسين الميكانيكيين خصوصا الجدد لقلة خبرتي في هذا الموضوع
> والف شكر لكم جميعا مقدما


 
ألأخ مشاري
بالنسبه للتوظيف لابد تحدد بالبدايه انت وش هدفك من الوظيفه والخطه المستقبليه لنفسك هل انت ناوي تكمل دراسه او انك تبحث عن دخل جيد وتستمر بوظيفه واحده الى ان تتقاعد.

اذا كنت تبحث عن وظيفه تحسسك انك مهندس اذهب لشركة سابك او ارامكو اواحد بناتهم
اذا كنت تبحث عن مرتب عالي ولا يهمك تخصصك وعندك استعداد انك تنسى علم الهندسه ألي درسته وتاخذ منها فقط لقب مهندس وتحصل على مرتب عالي وبرستيج ممكن انك تشتغل بغير تخصصك اذهب لشركات الإتصالات وخاصه شركة موبايلي او زين
واذا كنت تبحث عن الراحه اذهب للخدمه المدنيه(نوم في نوم)
اذا كنت تبحث عن عمل راحه ونوم ومرتب يعتبر جيد وحكومي(عقود تشغيل وصيانه) اذهب لمصلحة المياه على كادر برنامج التشغيل والصيانه او اذهب لشركة الكهرب(سكيكو)
اما اذا كنت تبحث عن جو عمل مريح وتفكر انك تكمل دراستك العليا اذهب لمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنيه مرتب احسن من الخدمه المدنيه وخاصة اذا كنت على الكادر الكاديمي وهذا عنده ميزة الأبتعاث بعد سنه من العمل وتقدر تدبر نفسك ببعثه اذا كنت بأي قسم بالمدينه وعندهم ميزة السكن
فعلا افضل جو عمل مر على 
كل المعلومات اعلاه من واقع تجربه عمليه شخصيه.
اكثر مكان تندمت اني تركته هو مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز ولكن لظروف اسريه جعلتنني انتقل خارج الرياض.


----------



## العرين (6 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ,,*
*أشكر كثيرا أخي حامد الحمداوي على الرد واذ كان هناك مساعدات أخرى من باقي أعضاء المنتدى فأنا في انتظار الاجابة.:85:*
*انا مهندس ميكانيك وحاليا احضر لدراسة الماجستير وفي صدد أعداد الأطروحة وهي حول ( ال jet mills ) وليس المهم ما هو نوع المنتج فبإمكاني اختيار اي نوع من المنتجات*
*وفي الحقيقة بحثت كثيرا في الأنترنت وفي الكتب وحصلت على كم كبير من المعلومات ولكن لم أحصل على معلومات متكاملة ولم استطع الحقيقة كيفية تنسيق البحث ومن اين ابدأ وهكذا فأرجو من الأخوة والأخوات المساعدة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.*​


----------



## العرين (6 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك كثيرا أخي حامد الحمداوي على الرد والاجابة وأشكر باقي الاخوان اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## hassan-omar (6 يوليو 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الرجاء لمن يستطيع المساعدة في ايجاد مخططات توزيع المشعات مع ربطها بالمرجل للشقق
السكنية والمكاتب



وشكرا...


----------



## agaaaas (7 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





انا مهندس ميكانيكي في سنتي الاخيرة ارجو ان اجد من يساعدنى 
عندي بحث حول تصميم منظومة تدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية في المنازل
Thesis Title: the design of a solar energy system to heat buildings in Ghadames 
ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا و شكرا


----------



## agaaaas (7 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





انا مهندس ميكانيكي في سنتي الاخيرة ارجو ان اجد من يساعدنى 
عندي بحث حول تصميم منظومة تدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية في المنازل
Thesis Title: the design of a solar energy system to heat buildings 
ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا و شكرا


----------



## zoka1987 (7 يوليو 2009)

من فضلك تصميم الكور عشان المشروووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## nouman_37 (7 يوليو 2009)

مساء الخير علي كل الموجدين
انا طالب بقسم الميكانيكا السنة الاخيرة اطلب منكم مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج
وامدادي بأي معلومة تخص المكثفات البخاريةcondenser وعن طرق الصيانة للمكثفات


----------



## karim200952 (7 يوليو 2009)

هل توجد قطعة حديدية تستعمل في التنقيب عن النفط فيها الديامنة تسمى فاس أو ما شابه هذا الإسم


----------



## quraan (7 يوليو 2009)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معكم ابراهيم القرعان من الطفيله ابن الاردن


----------



## quraan (7 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احتاج الى شرح عن مضخة الديزل


----------



## anass81 (8 يوليو 2009)

agaaaas قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

هناك ملتقى مخصص للطاقة الشمسية والطاقة البديلة يمكنك وضع سؤالك فيه والبحث في موضوعاته

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f46.html


----------



## أحمد رأفت (8 يوليو 2009)

من فضلك ممكن تنقذنى وتدلينى على كتب او مركز لتعليم AutomationStudio


----------



## anass81 (8 يوليو 2009)

عقرب قال:


> من فضلك ممكن تنقذنى وتدلينى على كتب او مركز لتعليم AutomationStudio



السلام عليكم

راجع هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38274.html


----------



## filmban (8 يوليو 2009)

*برنامج ansys و معلومات عن plate elements*

ارغب باستخدام برنامج ansys bench لرسم وتعديل واختبار شاسية المركبة ( السيارة) ، خلفيتي بسيطة جدا بالبرنامج وارغب المساعدة منكم

2- سيتم تعديل للشاسية باستخدام plate elements وذلك لرفع قيمة torsional stiffness ، احتاج معلومات عن ال plate ele.


----------



## ahmadalhamdan (8 يوليو 2009)

*أرجو المساعدة bearing or bush*

السلام عليكم 
هل استخدم المدحرجات الكروية أم المضاجع الانزلاقية في ظروف عمل مغمورة بالماء والرطوبة وسرعة الدوران منخفضة


----------



## رايه11 (8 يوليو 2009)

نتقدم إليكم بطلب تزويدنا بمجموعة أسئلة لاختبار وتحديد مستوى في التخصصات التالية:
ويفضل أن تكون باللغة الانجليزية فارجوا المساعدة

1- مراقبة الجودة (مهندس).
2- مراقبة الجودة (فني).
3- الهندسة الميكانيكية. (مهندس).
4- الهندسة الميكانيكية (فني).
5- الهندسة الكهربائية (مهندس).
6- الهندسة الكهربائية (فني).
7- أمين مخزون/مستودعات.
8- لحـــام.
9- تقنية انتاج. (ميكانيكا/خراطة/ لحام/ تصنيع)
10- تقنية المعلومات.
11- محاسبة.
12- تقنية تبريد وتكييف.
13- مشغل مكينة.
14- مشغل رافعات.
15- رسام هندسي.
16- الهيدروليك.
17- الامن والسلامة.

آخوكم أبو محمد


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير anass


----------



## حيدر اسماعيل (8 يوليو 2009)

*ارجو منكم تعلموني*

ارجو منكم تعلموني برنامج فيجول بيسك بسرعة


----------



## مثنى حلاق (9 يوليو 2009)

ممكن أخواني ملف شامل عن أنظمة اللحقن الألكترونية


----------



## الوتيدى (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
انا طالب فى كلية هندسة قسم سيارات واريد معرفة التركيب الكيميائى لمائى الريديتير اوبمعنى اخر الماء الاخضر
والخاص بدورة التبريد
فاتمنى انكم تفيدونى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رازق (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... أرجو إفادتى بأنواع الزيوت المستخدمه فى محركات الديزل لشركة موبيل أويل وخواص كل نوع منها وكم كيلومتر يلزم بعدها تغيرها لمحركات السيارات ومتى تغيير الفلتر (بعد كم مره تغيير الزيت) وشكرا.


----------



## No0ovi (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

محتاج مواصفات ميكانيكه .. لل , e309,e316

حست وانا ادور ماتجيني الا صفتين بس الالتميد والييلد ومحتاج مواصفات اخرى .. .. عندي استفسار في الانسيس وورك بنش .. في طريقة تعريف المواد الجديده .. ماني عارف كيف اسوي طريقه ال stress life للماتريال اللي اعرفها بنفسي !!


----------



## هشام4 (11 يوليو 2009)

عندي شاكوش تكسير معدل استهلاك الهواء 2مترمكعب/الدقيقة ماهو الضاغط المناسب له


----------



## Slim7 (11 يوليو 2009)

Gibbscam 9..3 installation need help please


----------



## جابر03 (12 يوليو 2009)

*بحث عن برنامج ansys cfx-tascflow*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من فضلكم أبحث عن برنامج ansys cfx-tascflow 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لكم ...


----------



## zico alzubair (12 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء تحديد السؤال لكي نقدم المساعدة
وهنالك بعض المواقع
وشكرا


----------



## عبدالغنى عبدالرحمن (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ودمتم فى خدمة العلم لانه اشرف المهن 
اتمنى ان تفيدونى بشرح وافى عن الحاكمات governor (حاكمة هارتنل ) او كتاب بالغة العربية يحتوى عليها 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رافع نور الدين (12 يوليو 2009)

السلم عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته .....
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج اريد استفسارات عن مجال كسارات الحجارة و منتجاتها و أنواعها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد مكحعبدالله (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا خريج كهرباء واريد معلومات عن محطات التناطح العكسي كتب ومراجع بالعربي واريد تصميم محطة تحلية مياه تناطح عكسي .....واريد الاستفسار عن بعض الدورات مثلا في مصر عن هذا الموضوع يمكن مراسلتي علي adghyt450 في الهوت ميل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kimo kadr (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى متخرج من 2007 وشغال الان فى مجال تخطيط المشاريع ومش عارف هل المجال ده كويس اكمل فيه ولا انا كده ماشى غلط مع العلم ان انا من ساعة ما خلصت وانا تائه بسبب تنوع فرص الشغل فى المجال ده وانا يا جماعة محتاج حد يساعدنى و يوجهنى ويقول لى ايه اكثر فرص شغل فى هذا المجال هنا فى مصر و خارجها فارجوكم ساعدونى ...ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبده محمود (12 يوليو 2009)

*الى كل من له خبره فى مجال الرولمان بلى*

انا اعمل فنى صيانه فى احدى الشركات وكنت اود لو ان احد المهندسين الافاضل يتكرم بتوضيح كيفيه معرفه القطر الخارجى والداخلى الخاص بالرولمان بلى من خلال الرقم الموجود على الرولمان بلى وارجو التركيز على القطر الخارجى وشكرا


----------



## عبده محمود (12 يوليو 2009)

*الى كل من له خبره فى مجال الرولمان بلى*

انا اخوكم اعمل فنى صيانه فى احدى الشركات وكنت اود لو ان احد المهندسين الافاضل يتكرم بتوضيح كيفيه معرفه القطر الخارجى والداخلى الخاص بالرولمان بلى من خلال الرقم الموجود على الرولمان بلى وارجو التركيز على القطر الخارجى وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud010ettaf (12 يوليو 2009)

انا اشكر الدكتور احمد على تفوقه الذى سوف يرفعنا للاحسن


----------



## عبده محمود (13 يوليو 2009)

*لى كل من له خبره فى مجال الرولمان بلى*

انا اخوكم اعمل فنى صيانه فى احدى الشركات وكنت اود لو ان احد المهندسين الافاضل يتكرم بتوضيح كيفيه معرفه القطر الخارجى والداخلى الخاص بالرولمان بلى من خلال الرقم الموجود على الرولمان بلى وارجو التركيز على القطر الخارجى وشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 يوليو 2009)

agaaaas قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.eia.doe.gov/kids/energyfacts/sources/renewable/solar.html
http://www1.eere.energy.gov/solar/sh_basics_space.html
http://www.eurosolargroup.com/Products.asp?lg=en&gclid=COmKpebx0ZsCFZkA4wodVHg6Jg


----------



## خالد بن فهد (13 يوليو 2009)

اعزائي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل ممن احد يفيدني
بمعلومات عن 
dewater wheel
تستخدم في مصانع الملح وغيرها

وشكرا لكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 يوليو 2009)

حيدر اسماعيل قال:


> ارجو منكم تعلموني برنامج فيجول بيسك بسرعة


 

هذا رابط كتاب تعليم البرنامج
http://members.lycos.co.uk/alzeeby/vb4all.rar
وهذا رابط تنزيل البرنامج
http://download.microsoft.com/download/vstudio60ent/SP5/Wideband-Full/WIN98Me/EN-US/vs6sp5.exe


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 يوليو 2009)

عبده محمود قال:


> انا اعمل فنى صيانه فى احدى الشركات وكنت اود لو ان احد المهندسين الافاضل يتكرم بتوضيح كيفيه معرفه القطر الخارجى والداخلى الخاص بالرولمان بلى من خلال الرقم الموجود على الرولمان بلى وارجو التركيز على القطر الخارجى وشكرا


 
 اعتقد ان ما تقصده هو bearings وهذا الجزء قياسي .. اما الارقام التي تكتب عليه فهي تعني اولا نوعه .. ball , roll , thrust ... وهكذا وهي او رقمين من اليسار .. اما الرقمين الاخيرين فبضربهما ب (5) يعيك قطر الشفت .. القطر الخارجي لا يمثل بالرقم ولكنه معروف قياسيا نسبتا الى نوع البيرنك وقطره الداخلي ...​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 يوليو 2009)

ahmadalhamdan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل استخدم المدحرجات الكروية أم المضاجع الانزلاقية في ظروف عمل مغمورة بالماء والرطوبة وسرعة الدوران منخفضة


 
الاثنين لا يعملان بمثل هكذا ظروف كونها بحاجه الى تزييت مستمر وخصوصا slide bearing
اما عن سرعة الدوران فهما ملائمان للسرع البطيئه والاحمال العاليه​


----------



## عبده محمود (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ حامد على الرد وسرعه التفاعل ولو تكرمت ممكن معلومات اكثر توضيحا عن القطر الخارجى وشكرا


----------



## رجل الأعمال (13 يوليو 2009)

الأخ الأعزاء في المنتدى السلام عليكم 
انا مقاول اعمال مدنيه ,عرض علي مؤخرا تجميع وتركيب مصنع طوب أحمرمن انتاج الثمانينات مستعمل تم شراءه ومحتاج مهندس عنده خبر في هذاالمجال أذا في عندكم احد عنده الأستطاعة أويقدر يقوم بهذا العمل ارجو مراسلتي .
المصنع في السعوديه -جده


----------



## akramyaseen (13 يوليو 2009)

كيفية حساب استهلاك الوقود فى محركات الديزل


----------



## غسان حمدون (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم .. نحن طلاب السنة الاخيرة بكلية الهندسة الميكانيكية نبحث عن موضوع بعنوان دراسة الاجهادات على أقلام القطع في ماكينات الخراطة .. و نطلب دعمكم بكل ما قد ترونه مفيدا لنا .. و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 يوليو 2009)

غسان حمدون قال:


> السلام عليكم .. نحن طلاب السنة الاخيرة بكلية الهندسة الميكانيكية نبحث عن موضوع بعنوان دراسة الاجهادات على أقلام القطع في ماكينات الخراطة .. و نطلب دعمكم بكل ما قد ترونه مفيدا لنا .. و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير



http://machine-tools.netfirms.com/02_Cutting Forces.htm
http://www2.tku.edu.tw/~tkjse/3-1/3-1-2.pdf
http://www.dredgingengineering.com/Dredging/media/LectureNotes/Miedema/2006_chida/107-English.pdf
http://www.cours.polymtl.ca/mec4530/AnimEng/AnglesForces.swf
http://www.tech.plym.ac.uk/sme/mfrg315/machforc1.htm
http://www.eod.gvsu.edu/eod/manufact/manufact-16.html​


----------



## anass81 (15 يوليو 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> http://machine-tools.netfirms.com/02_cutting forces.htm
> http://www2.tku.edu.tw/~tkjse/3-1/3-1-2.pdf
> http://www.dredgingengineering.com/dredging/media/lecturenotes/miedema/2006_chida/107-english.pdf
> http://www.cours.polymtl.ca/mec4530/animeng/anglesforces.swf
> ...



السلام عليكم

روابط مفيدة جدا, جزاك الله خيراً أستاذ حامد على هذا المجهود المميز , وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 يوليو 2009)

عبده محمود قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك اخ حامد على الرد وسرعه التفاعل ولو تكرمت ممكن معلومات اكثر توضيحا عن القطر الخارجى وشكرا


 


هذا كتالوك احد الشركات الرائده في صناعة البيرنك
http://mihd.net/pj8v3im​


----------



## mido_rose_seller (15 يوليو 2009)

*برجاء المساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخوه المهندسين برجاء المساعده
عندي خزان مياه ارضي سعة 23700 جالون
وعدد 2 خزان علون سعة الواحد منهم 6340 جالون
في مدرسه 3 طوابق
عدد الفصول 118 فصل

ما هو متوسط الاستهلاك الادمي
وما هو الاستهلاك اليومي المتوقع


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 يوليو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> روابط مفيدة جدا, جزاك الله خيراً أستاذ حامد على هذا المجهود المميز , وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 

الاخ العزيز الاستاذ انس
تحية طيبه
مودتي تسبق كلماتي اليك .. مع وافر شكري واعتزازي وتقديري​


----------



## emmy88 (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد water pump تكون مواصفتها كلاتي:
head : 27 m
Q=200m3/hr
وشكرا


----------



## ابو صقر العامري (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليك 
ارجو مساعدتي حول معلومات عن انواع المكابس اليدويه
وكيفه الحصول على معلومات في هذا الجانب
مع تقديري واحترامي لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## باسل محمد ادريس (16 يوليو 2009)

يا أخوان أنا محتاج الي مشروع صغير عن :
تصميم منظومة لنقل القدره من متور كهربائي يدور بسرعة 1200 rpm لينقل الي ماكينة لتعمل بسرعة 200 rpm
المطلوب : مشروع أو طريقه لتصميم تروس وسيور لتخفيض السرعة الي 200 rpm .

أرجوكم


----------



## باسل محمد ادريس (17 يوليو 2009)

أريد كتاب في تصميم التروس والسيور (بالعربي)


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2009)

باسل محمد ادريس قال:


> أريد كتاب في تصميم التروس والسيور (بالعربي)


 
مهندس باسل محمد ادريس
رابط الموضوع ادناه يحوي على كثير من المعلومات باللغة العربية
كما ان هناك بمشاركاته كتبا نافعة.
في حالة مروري على كتاب باللغة العربية سأضعه هنا 
بارك الله فيك.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118575.html​


----------



## احمد الاردبيلي (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو التفضل بمساعدتي في اختبار صلاحية التصميم الذي ساصممه من خلال المعلومات التي سابينها لاحقا وهي (المطلوب انشاء عمود انارة بطول 9متر الحديد المستخدم لهذا الغرض هو حديد زاوية (نوع1.5انج)بسمك 4ملم توضع بشكل مربع والمسافة بين اضلاع المربع 40 سم)ارجو منكم حل هذه المسالة ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المحرك الثائر (17 يوليو 2009)

eng_adel65 قال:


> تحويل محرك ديزل ليعمل بالغاز الطبيعى والديزل معا
> ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر



اخى العزيز كان هذا مشروع تخرجى 2009 جامعة الاسكندرية

و تم تطبيقه و تحويله عمليا بفضل الله بهذه الطريقة ( dual )

لو عندك اى استفسار تحت امرك


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (18 يوليو 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _

_ممكن اطلب من حضرتكم معلومات عن الميازين الجسرية الميكانيكية والالكترونية التي تستخدم في وزن الحمولات في المخازن والسايلوات وكتلوكات خاصه بها اذا امكن ... مع تحياتي وتقديري لكم._


----------



## mohamed.mansy (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوتى المهندسين 
برجاء المساعدة 
اريد ان اعرف متى يتم عمل shutdown ل heat exchangers حتى يتم عمل الفحص لها هل يتم ذلك سنويا ام ماذا
برجاء الإفادة فى هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## Slim7 (18 يوليو 2009)

SVP
Comment cracker Gibbscam 9.3.3


----------



## الفيصل9 (18 يوليو 2009)

الفزعه ياشباب مطلوب علي دراسة جدوى لحظانة اطفال من الاف الى الياء

وانا جاهز بدفع التكاليف بس تكون معقوله


----------



## ذي قاري (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ارجو افادتي بمعلومات عن بوتقة صهر الحديد من اي ماده تصنع وهل يوجد مواد في متناول اليد لكي يتم تصنيعها محليا وهل يوجد بدائل عنها


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 يوليو 2009)

باسل محمد ادريس قال:


> يا أخوان أنا محتاج الي مشروع صغير عن :
> تصميم منظومة لنقل القدره من متور كهربائي يدور بسرعة 1200 rpm لينقل الي ماكينة لتعمل بسرعة 200 rpm
> المطلوب : مشروع أو طريقه لتصميم تروس وسيور لتخفيض السرعة الي 200 rpm .
> 
> أرجوكم


 
اخي باسل العزيز
1- معلوماتك تنقصها متغيرات مهمه مثل القدره والعزم المطلوب لذا لايمكن مساعدتك في تصميم التروس كذلك لم تذكر عدد مراحل التخفيض .

2- تصميم السيور سنقربه لك رغم عدم معرفتنا بالقدره التي ستمنعنا من تحديد عددها وابعادها ..
وعموما فان استخدام الاحزمه الناقله للقدره belts تتطلب حساب نسبة التخفيض عن طريق pullys
اذن عند استخدام هذه الطريقه يجب تحقيق شرط اساسي في العمليه وهو تساوي السرع الخطيه للقائد والمنقاد drive and drivin ..
لسرعة الخطيه تحسب كالاتي = 3.14 *N *D
حيث D هو قطر البولي mm
N هو عدد الدورات r.p.m
3.14 *D1 *N1 * 3.14 =D2*N2

D1N1=D2N2

D1/D2 = N2/N1
​​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 يوليو 2009)

ذي قاري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجو افادتي بمعلومات عن بوتقة صهر الحديد من اي ماده تصنع وهل يوجد مواد في متناول اليد لكي يتم تصنيعها محليا وهل يوجد بدائل عنها


 
 هل تقصد الصهر المباشر ام غير المباشر . اي هل تتم عملية الصهر في البوتقه ام في افران ثم سكبها في البوتقه ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 يوليو 2009)

mohamed.mansy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخوتى المهندسين
> برجاء المساعدة
> اريد ان اعرف متى يتم عمل shutdown ل heat exchangers حتى يتم عمل الفحص لها هل يتم ذلك سنويا ام ماذا
> برجاء الإفادة فى هذا الموضوع وشكرا


 
لان المبادلات متعدة الاحجام والاشكال واغراض الاستخدام .. لذلك لا يوجد جدول زمني ثابت لصيانتها
ولكن يمكن الاعتماد على وصايا الشركات المصنعه او الاعتماد على جداول الصيانه المبرمجه والفحص الهندسي​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 يوليو 2009)

mohameed-mech2007 قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
> 
> _ممكن اطلب من حضرتكم معلومات عن الميازين الجسرية الميكانيكية والالكترونية التي تستخدم في وزن الحمولات في المخازن والسايلوات وكتلوكات خاصه بها اذا امكن ... مع تحياتي وتقديري لكم._


 
ابحث بعبارة load sell.......... Whiting cell​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 يوليو 2009)

ابو صقر العامري قال:


> السلام عليك
> ارجو مساعدتي حول معلومات عن انواع المكابس اليدويه
> وكيفه الحصول على معلومات في هذا الجانب
> مع تقديري واحترامي لشخصكم الكريم


 





http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/schmidt-technology/schmidt-presses/11656-93981.html​ 
SEARCH IN ... MANUAL PRESS​


----------



## ذي قاري (19 يوليو 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> هل تقصد الصهر المباشر ام غير المباشر . اي هل تتم عملية الصهر في البوتقه ام في افران ثم سكبها في البوتقه ؟؟؟؟؟​



الف شكر اخ حامد الحمداوي لاسعاف طلبي

اخي حامد اقصد الصهر المباشر . اي تتم عملية الصهر بالبوتقه


----------



## monir_51 (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن حد يساعدني في الحصول على خواص العادم الخارج من محركات البنزين ( ضغط/ كمية/ درجة الحرارة) وتكون ارقام فعليه مش نظري لاني محتاجها ضروري.
ايضا بدي تصميم turbocharger كقوانين والمعاملات الداخلة في تصميمه . بتمنى حد يساعدني والله .
متشكر ليكم


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (19 يوليو 2009)

_شكررراااا جزيلاااااااااا على الجواب واني ممنون جدااا منكم_


----------



## عمر العباس (20 يوليو 2009)

هل يمكن أن تعطونى عناوين معاهد خاصة بمصر تقوم بتدريس تخصص لحام أنابيب بترول ولحام تحت الماء


----------



## emmy88 (20 يوليو 2009)

انا طلبت معلومات عن water pump ولكن لم اجد اجابه .....ارجو الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع 
اريد تصاميم عن 
steel storage
ارجو الاهتمام و شكرا


----------



## بسام جورج (20 يوليو 2009)

عندي مولده استرا 2.5 kv اريد كم هو قياس تعيير الفلف علما انها ثنائيه الشوط


----------



## يوسف عطية عسقلانى (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أسأل عن سبب خلط المياة على الزيت فى محرك كتربلر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 يوليو 2009)

يوسف عطية عسقلانى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أسأل عن سبب خلط المياة على الزيت فى محرك كتربلر


 اما عطب وحدوث ليك في المبادل الحراري
واما تمزق الحشوة (كازكت ) بين جزئي المحرك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 يوليو 2009)

emmy88 قال:


> انا طلبت معلومات عن water pump ولكن لم اجد اجابه .....ارجو الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع
> اريد تصاميم عن
> steel storage
> ارجو الاهتمام و شكرا


 
طلبك حول water pump لم يكن واضحا لذلك لم نستطع اجابتك وليس اهمالا لسؤالك
كذلك موضوع steel storage فهل تقصد tanks ... فمعذرتا وشكرا لك

http://www.reliablemetalbuildings.com/ShedDetail.htm​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 يوليو 2009)

ذي قاري قال:


> الف شكر اخ حامد الحمداوي لاسعاف طلبي
> 
> اخي حامد اقصد الصهر المباشر . اي تتم عملية الصهر بالبوتقه


 


هناك معدات مختبريه وحرفيه تستخدم لصهر المعادن النبيله كالذهب مثلا وهي عادة صغيره
الحجم وتتكون من مواد حراريه عالية المنغنيز كاربيدية القاعده
واخرى اكبر حجم تستخدم لصهر الفلزات وهذه تصنع من ستيل 37 وتبطن ببطانه حراريه كالطابوق عالي الالومينا والمغنيسي .. اما خواص الطابوق فابحث عنها بالمصطلح 
thermal brick
Fire clay *brick*
Magnesite Chrome *Brick*​ 
http://www.rath-usa.com/ProductInfo...ureInsulatingFirebrick/tabid/144/Default.aspx




http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&um=1&sa=1&q=magnesite+brick&btnG=%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+%D8%B9%D9%86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1&aq=f&oq=​


----------



## ayman awad alla (21 يوليو 2009)

اناعضو جديد ارجو ان تعطونى عروض تقديمية حول اجزاء السيارة والتصميم


----------



## أحمدشادي المصري (21 يوليو 2009)

هناك طلب صغير من إدارة المنتدى ..
هل يمكن أن تكون الدروس في بداية الصفحة الأولى دائما حتى لا نرهق الزائر في البحث عنها ما بين الردود
وذلك بخصوص دورة الكاتيا حيث تم تحميل أول درس


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يوليو 2009)

أحمدشادي المصري قال:


> هناك طلب صغير من إدارة المنتدى ..
> هل يمكن أن تكون الدروس في بداية الصفحة الأولى دائما حتى لا نرهق الزائر في البحث عنها ما بين الردود
> وذلك بخصوص دورة الكاتيا حيث تم تحميل أول درس


 
المهندس أحمد شادي 
تم تثبيت الموضوع للنقاش في شهر شعبان.
بالتوفيق.​


----------



## Hany Attia (21 يوليو 2009)

السادة المحترمين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو منكم الإفادة حول معني الإنثالبي وكيف تكون عنصراً مؤثراً في عمليات الترطيب بالمصانع مع الحرارة والرطوبة
حيث اني مهندس يعمل في مصنع غزل ونسيج قطن ويلزم تحقيق درجة حرارة ونسبة رطوبة محددة لتشغيل المادة الخام في الماكينات

اذا كان هناك اي تساؤل او استفسار ارجو عدم التردد في مراجعتي


----------



## بسام جورج (22 يوليو 2009)

*بغداد*

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة clearance valve لمولدة استرا 2,5 kv


----------



## بسام جورج (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة clearance valve لمولدة استرا 2,5 kv


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 يوليو 2009)

ayman awad alla قال:


> اناعضو جديد ارجو ان تعطونى عروض تقديمية حول اجزاء السيارة والتصميم


 





 

The internal combustion engine is an engine in which the combustion of fuel and an oxidizer (typically air) occurs in a confined space called a combustion chamber. This exothermic reaction creates gases at high temperature and pressure, which are permitted to expand. The defining feature of an internal combustion engine is that useful work is performed by the expanding hot gases acting directly to cause movement of solid parts of the engine, by acting on pistons, rotors, or even by pressing on and moving the entire engine itself.
This contrasts with external combustion engines, such as steam engines and Stirling engines, which use an external combustion chamber to heat a separate working fluid, which then in turn does work, for example by moving a piston or a turbine.
The term Internal Combustion Engine (ICE) is almost always used to refer specifically to reciprocating piston engines, Wankel engines and similar designs in which combustion is intermittent. However, continuous combustion engines, such as jet engines, most rockets and many gas turbines are also internal combustion engines.
from this link you can download ppt file show how internal combustion engine (ICE
the link : http://mihd.net/tw3mgps
​ 



 

concern parts that are not specifically or only found on automobiles but also on other vehicles. Multi-part technologies are addressed in the parent Automotive technologies. Non-essential, optional parts are the domain of Automotive accessories, while retailers and suppliers of essential and non-essential parts are found in:Auto parts suppliers and Automotive part retailers, 

to know more about car part download this program that show all car parts 

to download this is the link:

http://mihd.net/dl​


----------



## صلاح مغير (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكمأنا مهندس ميكانيك متخرج حديثاً وقد تلقيت تدريباً عملياً في شركات مختلفة العام الماضي. فإذا كان هناك من عنواين للشركات حول العالم نجد فيها فرصاً للعمل الرجاء أن تقوموا بإعلامنا عنها ولكم جزيل الشكر..


----------



## فراس قزما (22 يوليو 2009)

*المنتدى*

أود السؤال عن ألية عمل السكر العياري (كاسر الضغط) 
وهو الجهاز المسؤل عن تثبيت الضغط الماء بعد السكر مثلاً إذا تم ضغط شبكة ماء على ضغط 6بار 
ونحن نريد أن نأخذا خط ماء من نفس الشبكة عل ضغط أخفض 2 بار يتم تركيب السكر العياري على 
الخط الجديد حيث أن السكر العياري يكون مسؤول عن تثبيت الضغط في الفرع الجديد


----------



## فراس قزما (22 يوليو 2009)

*السكر العياري*



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> 
> شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز حامد الحمداوي على مبادرتك الطيبة وتعاونك في جعل هذا الباب خاص بأسئلة واستفسارات .
> 
> ...


----------



## syrengineer (22 يوليو 2009)

Thermal Power Plant Simulation and Control : hallo everybody am really in


----------



## مشتاق هادي (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ..
أرجو منكم أخواني الأعزاء , مساعدتي لإيجاد برنامج يمكنه إعطائي المجاهيل لقياسات التروس , كوني أعمل على هذه الحسابات المملة خلال ساعات طويلة .. أرجو المساعدة من فضلكم ولكم فائق الشكر والإحترام .


----------



## كريم يونس (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
انا اعمل بحث بعنوان (تاثير تبريد الريش على عمر التوربين الغازي)ارجو مساعدتي في هذا البحث والمصادر التي
ممكن الاستفادة منها وارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا مع فائق التقدير والاحترام والشكر


----------



## م. عصام السعدي (23 يوليو 2009)

السادة المشرفين
الاخوة المهندسين
من دواعي سروري وفخري الاشتراك في هدا المنتدى
اعمل على وضع الحسابات المطلوبة لمشروع تصفية مياه
يرجى اعلامي كيفية ايجاد كتاب او تحديدا جدوال مواصفات انابيب الدكتايل وتحديدا الk لحساب الخسائر في الانابيب وملحقاتها


----------



## الجعلتي (23 يوليو 2009)

انا كتير طلبت ومافي اي حد رد علي ....انا عايز الفرامل الهوائيه بالتفصيل مع صور او اشكال للاجزاء لانو عندي بحث مهم وعاجل ,ارجو انو تساعدوني وجزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## مهندس خالد 33 (24 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء اود اخباركم انى مستعد للاجابه على جميع اسئلتكم فيما يخص مصانع الخرسانه الجاهزة او المضخات الخرسانيه او خلاطات التحميل او اى شى داخل هذا الموضوع من لديه اى استفسار انا مستعد للمساعده


----------



## مهندس خالد 33 (24 يوليو 2009)

ما الذى تريده عن فرامل الهواء يا اخ الجعلتنى هل تريد شرح طريقه عملها او مما تتكون او دوره تشغيلها حدد ماذا تريد يا اخى لكى نساعدك


----------



## abdo292001 (24 يوليو 2009)

أرجوكم أريد مذكرات حول magnésium Oxide الخصاص الميكانيكية، الخواص الفيزيائية الكهربائية .....
طريقة الإعداد وخصوصا تطبيقاته في السيراميك ceramic material


----------



## مشتاق هادي (24 يوليو 2009)

إلى الأخ العزيز حامد الحمداوي وإلى كافة أخواني الأعزاء أطلب منكم أخواني مساعدتي على مشكلتي التالية :-
لدي جنيريتور صغير يولد (10) أمبيرات أو أكثر بقليل ويعطي 220 فولت و 50 هيرتز .. وأجد صعوبة في إيجاد المحرك ذات القدرة الحصانية المناسبة لهذا الجنيريتور علما ً أن عدد الدورات التي يحتاجها الجنيريتور هي 3600 دورة / دقيقة . وماهو القانون لحساب القدرة الحصانية لمحركات المولدات الكهربائية . وأعتذر إن كان وصفي غير دقيق


----------



## زهراء البستان (24 يوليو 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في الاختيلر المناسب ups لعدد 4 ups للحفاظ على 12 كمبيوتر


----------



## زهراء البستان (24 يوليو 2009)

زهراء البستان قال:


> ارجو مساعدتي في الاختيار :11: المناسب ups لعدد 4 ups للحفاظ على 12 كمبيوتر


 من الانقطاع المفاجئ للتيار الكهربائي لمدة 10 دقائق لحين اغلاق الاجهزة بسلام لحين عودة التيار الكهربائي وشكرا


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (24 يوليو 2009)

*ANSYS v11*

*مرحبا.........
اسال عن خطوات تنصيب برنامج ال ANSYS v11.0  SP1 
و يا ريت لو كانت بالصور......
مع جزيل الشكر .............*


----------



## خالد911 (24 يوليو 2009)

انا أحد طلاب الكلية التقنية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ادرس تخصص تبريد وتكييف ولله الحمد نجحت في دراستي والان مطلوب مني مشروع تخرج يكون عن المكيفات المركزية من ناحية الاعطال وكيفية تصليحها ... و أنواع الصيانة . ونفس الشيئ في تكييف الدكت والسبلت ... اتمنى تفيدووووني في اسرع وقت ممكن وراح اخلي والدتي تدعيله بالدعاء الصالح .................. ويكون مشروع البحث مدعم بالصور ...... ويفضل باللغة العربية ... وإدا ارسلتولي بالنجليزي مافي مشكلة .. اتمنى يجيني رد قبل موعد التسليم بعد اسبوعين ................. والله الي راح يساعدني مارح انساله وقفته معي وافديه بروووووووووحي



.......................مطلوب مشروع للتخرج بحث مدعم بالصور بأسرع وقت الله يرضئ عليكم يامهندسين..................


----------



## خالد911 (24 يوليو 2009)

انا أحد طلاب الكلية التقنية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ادرس تخصص تبريد وتكييف ولله الحمد نجحت في دراستي والان مطلوب مني مشروع تخرج يكون عن المكيفات المركزية من ناحية الاعطال وكيفية تصليحها ... و أنواع الصيانة . ونفس الشيئ في تكييف الدكت والسبلت ... اتمنى تفيدووووني في اسرع وقت ممكن وراح اخلي والدتي تدعيله بالدعاء الصالح .................. ويكون مشروع البحث مدعم بالصور ...... ويفضل باللغة العربية ... وإدا ارسلتولي بالنجليزي مافي مشكلة .. اتمنى يجيني رد قبل موعد التسليم بعد اسبوعين ................. والله الي راح يساعدني مارح انساله وقفته معي وافديه بروووووووووحي

................... مطلوب مشروع بحث للتخرج في التبريد والتكييف.............
محتاج لمساعدتكم يا اخواني المهندسين....


----------



## خالد911 (24 يوليو 2009)

* مساحة اعلانية​

 ​انا أحد طلاب الكلية التقنية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ادرس تخصص تبريد وتكييف ولله الحمد نجحت في دراستي والان مطلوب مني مشروع تخرج يكون عن المكيفات المركزية من ناحية الاعطال وكيفية تصليحها ... و أنواع الصيانة . ونفس الشيئ في تكييف الدكت والسبلت ... اتمنى تفيدووووني في اسرع وقت ممكن وراح اخلي والدتي تدعيله بالدعاء الصالح .................. ويكون مشروع البحث مدعم بالصور ...... ويفضل باللغة العربية ... وإدا ارسلتولي بالنجليزي مافي مشكلة .. اتمنى يجيني رد قبل موعد التسليم بعد اسبوعين ................. والله الي راح يساعدني مارح انساله وقفته معي وافديه بروووووووووحي

................... مطلوب مشروع بحث للتخرج في التبريد والتكييف.............
محتاج لمساعدتكم يا اخواني المهندسين....*


----------



## mannaai (24 يوليو 2009)

dear sir; i'm looking for specification (ISO 527)
really i appreciate of your effort


----------



## سهم النار (25 يوليو 2009)

اخوتي المهندسين الكرام 

ارجو ان تفيدونا بمعلومات عن المضخة الحرارية وطرق استخدامها في التدفئة والتبريد

وشكرا


----------



## abc-ahmed (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن بيانات دخول موقع لمجلات علمية حيث ان احد الزملاء الكرام عرض بيانات دخول مجلات علمية لكنها 
اصبحت بعد مدة غير فعالة ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## syrengineer (25 يوليو 2009)

Hallo i ev tried to find the book : thermal power plants simulation and control but i could not download it as the links are broken 
would you please upload it again 
i will appreciate if can find me any book regarding the subject above espicially the integrated solar combined cycle power plants since am making research about 
thanks


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 يوليو 2009)

الجعلتي قال:


> انا كتير طلبت ومافي اي حد رد علي ....انا عايز الفرامل الهوائيه بالتفصيل مع صور او اشكال للاجزاء لانو عندي بحث مهم وعاجل ,ارجو انو تساعدوني وجزاك الله عني كل خير









search in pneumatic brakes

http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&q=Pneumatic+brake&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&q=pnumatic+braking&btnG=بحث+Google‏&meta=&aq=f&oq=​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 يوليو 2009)

mannaai قال:


> dear sir; i'm looking for specification (ISO 527)
> really i appreciate of your effort


 http://www.instron.com/wa/library/StreamFile.aspx?doc=1650
http://www.ides.com/property_descriptions/ISO527-1-2.asp
http://www.google.ae/search?as_q=IS...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images
http://www.iso.org/iso/catalogue_detail.htm?csnumber=22169​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 يوليو 2009)

syrengineer قال:


> Hallo i ev tried to find the book : thermal power plants simulation and control but i could not download it as the links are broken
> would you please upload it again
> i will appreciate if can find me any book regarding the subject above espicially the integrated solar combined cycle power plants since am making research about
> thanks


 


syrengineer قال:


> Hallo i ev tried to find the book : thermal power plants simulation and control but i could not download it as the links are broken
> would you please upload it again
> i will appreciate if can find me any book regarding the subject above espicially the integrated solar combined cycle power plants since am making research about
> thanks[/quote
> ...


----------



## م. عصام السعدي (27 يوليو 2009)

can anybody help me to find a hand-book about ductile iron pipes and fitting friction liss factors.
please provide the name of the hand book and from where can i get it. prefered to be through internet.


----------



## أحمد العودة (27 يوليو 2009)

أنا مهندس ميكانيك واحتاج منكم اقتراحاتكم لتنفيذ مشروع التخرج 
أفكار ميكانيكية ....
مشكلات ميكانيكية ....
وشكرا


----------



## nmso (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوااني الله يجزيكم بالجنه بغيت بحث عن كيفيه صنااعه الوصلااات البلاستيكيه وكيفيه انتاجهااا ياليت البحث بالعربي ضررروري جدا لاني بحثت مالقيتهااا ساعدونا الله يجزاكم الجنه ياليت الرد سررربع


----------



## eng.m.soltan (29 يوليو 2009)

انا طالب فى هندسه زراعيه درست محركات كويس واتدربت فيها بس ايه الكورس اللى ممكن اخده فى المعدات التقيله وهل هيقبلو الشغل بالكورس ده وانا خريج هندسه زراعيه بس فاهم كويس وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng.m.soltan (29 يوليو 2009)

*هندسه زراعيه*

انا طالب فى هندسه محركات زراعيه وفاهم الحمد لله محركات كويس بس عايز اعرف كورس يفيدنى فى مجال العمل فى هندسه صيانه المعدات التقيله وهل هقبل فى شغل زى ده حتى لو انا فاهم بس انا خريج هندسه زراعيه ياريت الرد السريع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## alali30 (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين من اهل السنة و الجماعة
اود الحصول على جدول ب درجات ال stainless steel و مواصفاتها و حبذا يكون لكل السبائك

الشكر الجزيل لكم مقدما


----------



## يوسف باجوري (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين أنا طالب أدرس في جامعة أمدرمان الاسلامية كلية الهنسة الميكانيكية قسم هندسة الانتاج وأنا في السنة الاخيرة وأرجو من سيادتكم مساعدتي ارسال مواضيع عن بحث في تطبيقات الفحص الااتلافي في صناعة الجسور وكيفية الفحص التي تتم في الجسور وكيفية الربط في الجسور وأنواع الجسور وما هي الفترة التي يتم فيها صيانة الجسر بعد انشاءه وما هو نوع الحديد المستخدم في الجسور


----------



## هندسه ميكانيكيه (30 يوليو 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اشكركم اخواني على مساعدتكم بمعلومات علميه وعمليه من واقع خبراتكم وهذا ليس بغريب عليكم وجزاكم الله خير _

_عندي استفسار عن مقدمه برمجه الفورتران والمقدمه الميكانيكيه في الديفورمابول الصلب وشكرا لكم_


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 يوليو 2009)

alali30 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين من اهل السنة و الجماعة
> اود الحصول على جدول ب درجات ال stainless steel و مواصفاتها و حبذا يكون لكل السبائك
> 
> الشكر الجزيل لكم مقدما


 



> السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين من اهل السنة و الجماعة


 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107208-181.html#post1204561
http://www.fanagalo.co.za/tech/tech_grades.htm


----------



## ahmad555 (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد واطلب المساعدة حول power factor هل يمكن عمله على نظام 1 فاز وما هي الطريقه راجيا ان يكون الشرح باللغة العربية شاكرا لكم حسن المعامله والمساعده*
*


----------



## mahdi2009 (1 أغسطس 2009)

*Valve Tasting*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم أخواني واخواتي المهندسين أنا مهندس ميكانيك وموظف جديد في شركة ومقبل على مشروع جديد وعندي خلفيه بسيطه عنة فقط وارجو المساعده منكم أخوتي .
والمشروع هو عبارة عن فحص واصلاح الصمامات للغاز أو النفط بكل أنواعها وأحجامها ( valve tasting and reparing ) أنا أريد ان اثبت نفسي في العمل هذا وأطلب منكم المساعدة بكل ما تجدوة لي من معلومات . 
 ولكم جزيل الشكر .:20::20::75::75::77::77::11::11:​


----------



## General michanics (1 أغسطس 2009)

الرجاء وضع بعض المراجع باللغة العربية عن مادة ميكانيك الموائع و بعض المسائل و شكرا"


----------



## engeahmad (1 أغسطس 2009)

أريد مشاريع تخرج في هندسةالقوى الميكانيكية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 أغسطس 2009)

mahdi2009 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم أخواني واخواتي المهندسين أنا مهندس ميكانيك وموظف جديد في شركة ومقبل على مشروع جديد وعندي خلفيه بسيطه عنة فقط وارجو المساعده منكم أخوتي .
> ...







http://www.bvaa.org.uk/download/Valve Testing Facilities.pdf

http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&l...ve+testing+and+repairing+filetype:pdf&spell=1
​


----------



## conan88 (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل من الممكن ان اعرف كيفية توصيل اى محرك سياره عن طريق الكمبيوتر اللابتوب واكتشاف الاعطال الموجوده
واتمنى ان يكون بالصور
وجزاااااااكم اللله خييييرا


----------



## khaderali (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تساعدوني وارسال لي بحث كامل تقرير عن الفايبر كلاس واستخدامه في منظومات معالجة المياه لانه مطلوب مني بسرعة


----------



## anas.almaitah (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين ارجوكم ساعدوني في حل مشكلة لايجاد طريقة لحساب حجم الديزل في تنك ديزل اسطواني الشكل ولكنة موضوع بشكل افقي مع العلم بان بان ارتفاع مستوي الديزل معروف


----------



## خالد1968 (4 أغسطس 2009)

أرجو شرح برنامج تصميم نظام الصرف الصحي إيليت وتقبلوا شكري وتقديري


----------



## لالالالالالا (4 أغسطس 2009)

*continuous casting process*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



سادتي الكرام
انا مهندس ميكانيكي ارجو ان اجد من يساعدنى 
اريد هذا الكناب لانه سيساعدنى كثيرا فى العمل 
Abnormal transient phenomena in the continuous casting process: Part 1 and part2

ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا و شكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 أغسطس 2009)

anas.almaitah قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين ارجوكم ساعدوني في حل مشكلة لايجاد طريقة لحساب حجم الديزل في تنك ديزل اسطواني الشكل ولكنة موضوع بشكل افقي مع العلم بان بان ارتفاع مستوي الديزل معروف


http://metaltanks.com/tank-capacity-calculator.html
http://www.lightninmixers.com/customer-support/tank-volume-calculator​


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اساتذتي الكرام 
احتاج مساعدتكم في الحصول على جداول البراغي 
اقصد امكانية رسم البرغي بالاعتماد على الجداول الخاصة بالموضوع 
مع الشكر


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى فى هذا المنتدى المبارك وأسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعنا به رجاء أخى الكريم أن تجيب طلبى وهو ايجاد رابط فعال لكتاب عن (Theory of machines by Ballaney


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 أغسطس 2009)

حسين البرزنجي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اساتذتي الكرام
> احتاج مساعدتكم في الحصول على جداول البراغي
> اقصد امكانية رسم البرغي بالاعتماد على الجداول الخاصة بالموضوع
> مع الشكر


 

برزنجي انت تدلل حبيبي
شوف هذا الموقع بيه كل شي عن البراغي والنتات بشكل قياسي
http://euler9.tripod.com/bolt-database/
وانت اختار اللي تحب ان تشتغل عليه من قياس
http://euler9.tripod.com/bolt-database/23.html​


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُ 
أنا أعمل على رسم شاحنة ناقلة زجاج وقد واجهتني مصاعب بعلامات الموجودة على المخططات 
ولاكن الصعوبة ليسة بالرسم ولاكن بالتشغيل 
أي كيف يمكن الإستفادة من الأرقام والعلامات الموجودة على المخططات
بعض الرموز موضحة بالملف المرفق أرجو المساعدة .....

وجزاك الله عنى كل خير


----------



## خليفه المنهالي (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلا م عليكم 
اخاني الاعزا ساعدوني عندي مولد باركنز منول 250 كيلو وات 
اذا حملته تنزل الفلطيه عن المعدل ارجو المساعده


----------



## صدام حسين حنينه (8 أغسطس 2009)

من فضلك عندي بحث حول المحركات بشكل عام مع تقديري واحترامي لك


----------



## صدام حسين حنينه (9 أغسطس 2009)

اطلب منكم المساعده في بحث عن المحركات انا في سنتي الاخيره ولكم تقديري


----------



## عبدالله ربيعي (9 أغسطس 2009)

*[email protected]*

:80:السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده في معرفه قوانين الثرمو داينمك


----------



## black_horse (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم الى الخوة المهندسين:
ارجو المساعدة في فهم موجات لامب(lamb waves)
ومبدأ تكونها وعملها وكيفية كشف ال(damage=الخراب) بواسطتها .......وشكرا


----------



## black_horse (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم الى الأخوة المهندسين:
ارجو المساعدة في فهم موجات لامب(lamb waves)
ومبدأ تكونها وعملها وكيفية كشف ال(damage=الخراب) بواسطتها .......وشكرا


----------



## م/حسام الدين. (10 أغسطس 2009)

الى اعضاء المنتدى اود ان اسائلكم عن:
(1)الاوراق المطلوبه فى التربيه العسكريه...........
(2)انا داخل اولى باور وعايز اعرف التخصصات التى توجد فى القسم.......
هندسة شبين.....جامة المنوفيه


----------



## salafy eng (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هل تساعودونى فى بحث عنlubricating system
وطلب اخر ممكن باتشsolid works2006
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahdi2009 (11 أغسطس 2009)

أشكرك أخي حامد الحمداوي على المساعده .

أتمنا أن أحصل على بعض المساعدات الاضافيه والمعلومات الواضحة ولومدعمه بالصور أو الفيديو .
أرجو المساعدة .
والشكر مره ثانيه للاخ العزيز حامد .
:7::7::7:​


----------



## قوى البعث (11 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لدي مشكلة في ضاغط تددي من نوع sabreo وهي إرتفاع درجة حرارته مما يؤدي إلى فصل الضاغط عن العمل وأيضا ارتفاع درجة حرارة السحب كيف أحل هذه المشاكل أرجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## eng_mahmoudsayed (12 أغسطس 2009)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا ومحتاج المرخع دة ضرورى جدا جدا جدا فى اقرب وقت ممكن وجزاكم الله خير 
mechanics of materials Ferdindnd P.Beer E.Russel Johnston, Jr.John T.deWolf ) fourth Edition


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 أغسطس 2009)

eng_mahmoudsayed قال:


> انا مهندس ميكانيكا ومحتاج المرخع دة ضرورى جدا جدا جدا فى اقرب وقت ممكن وجزاكم الله خير
> mechanics of materials Ferdindnd P.Beer E.Russel Johnston, Jr.John T.deWolf ) fourth Edition


http://www.vocw.edu.vn/*******/m11402/latest/12-Reading%20-%20Rezaei.pdf
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu7iBo...://www.csulb.edu/~perez/me373/Chapter07-2.ppt


----------



## yasser ibrahim 20 (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا محتار بين الهندسة الميكانيكية و الهندسة المدنية فكنت اريد لو سمحت نبذة عن الهندسة 

الميكانيكية و فرص العمل و في اي المجالات يمكن استخدام فيها الهندسة الميكانيكية وهل هنال فرق بين هندسة التكيف و التبريد و الهندسة الميكانيكية و اذا كان هناك فما هذا الفرق


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 أغسطس 2009)

yasser ibrahim 20 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي ياسر السلام عليكم
في العلوم الهندسيه اقسام منها الميكانيك . وفي قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه توجد فروع تسمى التخصصات الدقيقه منها .
الميكانيك العام
التكييف والتبريد
الميكاترونكس
اللحام
السيارات 
الطائرات
المكائن والمعدات 
العزل الحراري
هندسة الانتاج
هندسة المعادن
الورش
الغزل والنسيج
المعدات الزراعيه
الرسم الهندسي
وغيرها الكثير وهي اختصاصات عادة ما يتخصص بها الطالب بعد السنه الثانيه من الدراسه في الكليه
اما ان افضل لك قسم على اخر فمعذرة لان هكذا احكام هي شخصيه مبنيه على الرغبه ولا اريد ايهامك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## husseinjabbar (13 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو افادتي في برنامج الفلونت fluent 
سلامي


----------



## riadh22 (13 أغسطس 2009)

essalemou 3alikom w ra7matou ellahi w baraketouhou
mes fréres j'ai entrain de faire l'étude de mon projet qui fabrique les papiers hygiéne (papier toilette +mouchoire de poche +papier serviétte)donc je cherche les machines vous pouvé m'aidé pour trouver les fournisseurs.mon e-mail [email protected]
merçi


----------



## سهى أبو الفضل (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أريد أن أعرف كيف تتم دراسة التدفئة الأرضية وطريقة وصلها مع الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## باهر عزت (14 أغسطس 2009)

عايز اعرف اية الاسباب التي تؤتي لحدوث كسر لكرنك مولد كمنز 12 سلندر -2تربو الماكينة 1710
ارجو الاهتمام والرد 

دي تاني مرة ابعد السؤال ولا اجابة او تفسير شكرا لكم


----------



## سيف النار88 (14 أغسطس 2009)

تحية فلسطينية للجميع
ارجو المساعدة ....... عندى مولد كهرباء يعمل بالسولار تفاجئت بخروج كمية كبير من زيت الماتور عبر بربيش البخار ولم اعرف السبب .... وقمت بإ ضافة زيت جديد وتم التشغيل بدون مشاكل لكنى قلق من إمكانية حدوث خروج للزيت مرة اخرى لذلك الرجاء افادتى عن السبب


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أغسطس 2009)

باهر عزت قال:


> عايز اعرف اية الاسباب التي تؤتي لحدوث كسر لكرنك مولد كمنز 12 سلندر -2تربو الماكينة 1710
> ارجو الاهتمام والرد
> 
> دي تاني مرة ابعد السؤال ولا اجابة او تفسير شكرا لكم


 
اخي العزيز
حالة الكسر تحدث اذا ما تولدت قوتان متعاكستان بالاتجاه .. وهذا يحدث في لحظة اطفاء المحرك او تشغيله والسبب هو عطل الدائره الكهربائيه لمضخة وقود المحرك .. وهناك انذار مبكر يحدث احيانا لهذه الحاله وهو عدم توقف المحرك عن العمل في حالة اطفاءه .. 

ماهو المطلوب في التوربو وضح اكثر .. ناسف للتاخير مع الشكر لك اخي العزيز​


----------



## ehabelkholy (15 أغسطس 2009)

اريد اي مرجع يتكلم عن صيانة التنكات البترولية


----------



## سيف النار88 (15 أغسطس 2009)

*تحية فلسطينية للجميع
ارجو المساعدة ....... عندى مولد كهرباء يعمل بالسولار تفاجئت بخروج كمية كبير من زيت الماتور عبر بربيش البخار ولم اعرف السبب .... وقمت بإ ضافة زيت جديد وتم التشغيل بدون مشاكل لكنى قلق من إمكانية حدوث خروج للزيت مرة اخرى لذلك الرجاء افادتى عن السبب*​


----------



## eng_hammer2020 (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت ، حضرتك انا في تانية هندسة ميكانيكا باور المنصورة ، وانا حاسس انى معرفش اي حاجه في القسم بس يا ريت بجد تدينى شوية خطوات تخليني ابقى مهندس باور ناجح ، لاني بجد مش حاسس انى عندي اي فكره عن القسم بس نفسى اكون حاجه انا بحب القسم ونفسى اكون حاجه فيه.
ارجو المساعدة
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيف النار88 (15 أغسطس 2009)

لماذا لم يجبنى احد
بعد التحية .....ارجو المساعدة ....... عندى مولد كهرباء يعمل بماتور ديزل ماركة افكو 8 سلندر تفاجئت بخروج كمية كبير من زيت الماتور عبر بربيش البخار ولم اعرف السبب .... وقمت بإ ضافة زيت جديد وتم التشغيل بدون مشاكل لكنى قلق من إمكانية حدوث خروج للزيت مرة اخرى لذلك الرجاء افادتى عن السبب


----------



## خالدالتميمي (15 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو المساعدة في طريقه سهاة ااحصول عتى اكبر كمية من البخار رشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 أغسطس 2009)

سهى أبو الفضل قال:


> السلام عليكم أريد أن أعرف كيف تتم دراسة التدفئة الأرضية وطريقة وصلها مع الطاقة الشمسية


 


http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16540
والملف المرفق فيه تفصيل اكثر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 أغسطس 2009)

سيف النار88 قال:


> لماذا لم يجبنى احد
> بعد التحية .....ارجو المساعدة ....... عندى مولد كهرباء يعمل بماتور ديزل ماركة افكو 8 سلندر تفاجئت بخروج كمية كبير من زيت الماتور عبر بربيش البخار ولم اعرف السبب .... وقمت بإ ضافة زيت جديد وتم التشغيل بدون مشاكل لكنى قلق من إمكانية حدوث خروج للزيت مرة اخرى لذلك الرجاء افادتى عن السبب


 
عبور الزين من المحرك الى العادم لسببين
** امامروره من خلال البستن اي وجود كسر في الرنكات التي تكون حول البستن .
** كسر في الصمامات فوق البستن ما يسهل مرور الزيت الى غرفة الاحتراق ومن ثم اللى العادم
اما عند تبديل الزيت وانتهاء المشكله . فاعتقد ما رايته لم يكن زيتا بل هو بخار ماء مخلوط بمخلفات العادم ... شكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 أغسطس 2009)

eng_hammer2020 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحت ، حضرتك انا في تانية هندسة ميكانيكا باور المنصورة ، وانا حاسس انى معرفش اي حاجه في القسم بس يا ريت بجد تدينى شوية خطوات تخليني ابقى مهندس باور ناجح ، لاني بجد مش حاسس انى عندي اي فكره عن القسم بس نفسى اكون حاجه انا بحب القسم ونفسى اكون حاجه فيه.
> ارجو المساعدة
> ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


 

** اجعل ثقتك بامكانياتك عاليه . ولا تنهزم من الداخل .
** واضبط على الدراسه والاطلاع المعرفي .
** افرض شخصيتك على الموقف .
** اجهدك نفسك بالمطالعه بتحدي .
شكرا لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16540
> والملف المرفق فيه تفصيل اكثر


 



حامد الحمداوي قال:


> عبور الزين من المحرك الى العادم لسببين
> 
> ** امامروره من خلال البستن اي وجود كسر في الرنكات التي تكون حول البستن .
> ** كسر في الصمامات فوق البستن ما يسهل مرور الزيت الى غرفة الاحتراق ومن ثم اللى العادم
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيراً أخي المهندس حامد الحمداوي

كان الله في عونك ،،
جهد مستمر ومتابعة دؤوبة.

اسأل المولى جل في علاه ان يثيبك أجزل المثوبة 
ويجعل ما تقدمه في موازين عملك ، ويضاعف حسناتك.

أخي الفاضل اي مساعدة او مشاركة في الإجابات ، حسب الإستطاعة ‘
ما شاء الله فقد وفيت وكفيت .​

تقبل مروري، لك إمتناني وشكري.

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## ابوجبل63 (16 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو التكرم بمساعدتى لمعرفة اين يمكن إجراء إختبارات على عينات خرسانية بواسطة 
nano-indentation, وذلك بأقرب مكان للشرق الوسط إن كان متاحاً
ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أخي المهندس حامد الحمداوي​
> 
> كان الله في عونك ،،
> جهد مستمر ومتابعة دؤوبة.​
> ...


 


شكرا لك من الاعماق دكتور محمد
وما نقدمه الا جزء يسير من وفاءنا ومحبتنا للانسان العربي والمسلم
وهو جهد لا اعتقده يعلو على ما تقدمون وتسهرون من اجله
جل التحايا والاحترام لك سيدي الكريم​


----------



## سفيان الراوي (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس في محطة كهرباء حرارية نواجه مشاكل عندما نغلق الصمامات لا تغلق تماما اي دائما هناك تسريب في الصمام الى الجهة اخرى لذلك لانستطيع صيانة الجزء الذي بعد الصمام افيدوني اذا يوجد طريقة في منع تسريب المائع الى الجهة الاخرى


----------



## ابوجبل63 (16 أغسطس 2009)

*ارجو التكرم بمساعدتى لمعرفة اين يمكن إجراء إختبارات على عينات خرسانية بواسطة *
*nano-indentation technique, وذلك بأقرب مكان متاح بالشرق الوسط *
*ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## uofs (16 أغسطس 2009)

تحية لكم منتدى المهندسين العرب على هذا المنتدى وادعو الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم، واريد بحث عن (الضواغط الترددية احادية الفعل) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذي العزيز ارجوا مساعدتي في معرفة طريقة عمل الحاسوب المنصب في السيارات الحديثة .رسم دوائرها .السوفت وير.انواعها .او اي معلومة يمكن الاستفادة منها وانا شاكر لك اهتمامك وكذلك للمشرفين والمتابعين


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 أغسطس 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذي العزيز ارجوا مساعدتي في معرفة طريقة عمل الحاسوب المنصب في السيارات الحديثة .رسم دوائرها .السوفت وير.انواعها .او اي معلومة يمكن الاستفادة منها وانا شاكر لك اهتمامك وكذلك للمشرفين والمتابعين


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145768.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 أغسطس 2009)

ابوجبل63 قال:


> *ارجو التكرم بمساعدتى لمعرفة اين يمكن إجراء إختبارات على عينات خرسانية بواسطة *
> 
> *nano-indentation technique, وذلك بأقرب مكان متاح بالشرق الوسط *
> 
> *ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


 
الاخ العزيز
للاسف لا نتمتلك ما يفيدك من معلمومه لذا ننصحك
 بالسؤال في قسم الهندسه المد نيه العام .. مع التقدير​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 أغسطس 2009)

uofs قال:


> تحية لكم منتدى المهندسين العرب على هذا المنتدى وادعو الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم، واريد بحث عن (الضواغط الترددية احادية الفعل) ولكم جزيل الشكر


 






http://www.geoilandgas.com/business...ure/en/downloads/reciprocatingcompressors.pdf​ 
http://books.google.ae/books?id=Vre...sult&ct=result&resnum=10#v=onepage&q=&f=false
http://www.directindustry.com/cat/pumps-compressors/reciprocating-compressors-R-597.html​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 أغسطس 2009)

سفيان الراوي قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مهندس في محطة كهرباء حرارية نواجه مشاكل عندما نغلق الصمامات لا تغلق تماما اي دائما هناك تسريب في الصمام الى الجهة اخرى لذلك لانستطيع صيانة الجزء الذي بعد الصمام افيدوني اذا يوجد طريقة في منع تسريب المائع الى الجهة الاخرى


 

اي نوع من الصمامات وماهو المائع المتسرب​


----------



## night1m (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
صراحة اخ حامد بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود المتميز وعطاءك اللا متناهي 
فلم تبخل عن زملائنا المهندسين باي معلومة طلبوها وسالو عنها،وهنا استذكر حديث النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام :المسلم للمسلم كالبنيان المرصوص بشد بعضه بعضا" ،فبارك الله فيك وجزاك عن امة محمد عليه السلام كل الخير

عندي سؤال اذا تكرمت بخصوصه،وهي هل يستخدم نظام الماء المضغوطBoster pump في المستشفيات ذات الطلب العالي،وهل هناك انظمة غيرما ساورده لاحقا (خزانات السطح،Accelerator pump,Boster pump)
علما ان المستشفى الذي اعمل به يتسع ل254 سرير وارتفاع الطوابق الحالية 3 بارتفاع حوالي 14 متر..
علما بان النظام الحالي هو نظام booster pumpبقدرة ضخ 54م مكعب/ساعة والارتفاع الرئسيس كما يظهره كرت التعريف الخاص بالمضخة 48م راسي،وان هناك خوانات تمدد بسعة 1750لتر.؟
المضخت تعمل عندما يقل الضغط عن 1.7بار وتطفئ حينما تتجاوز قيمة الضغوط 4.5 بار،ولكن المشكلة الحالية ان المضخة تعمل وتطفئ بسرعة عالية جدا (حوالي 7 ثواني) واهناك تاخير زمني ا حينما يستشعر الpressure stat l القيمة القصول للضغط(4.5 بار) اواعطاء الامر للمضخة بالتوقف مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع قيمة الضغط في الشبكة مسببا مشاكل في انظمة السوفتنر واللتناضح العكسي وبقية انظمة المستشفى.وعزوت سبب هذا التاخير الزمني لان قدرة ضخ المضخات كبيرة جدا عن حاجة المستشفى،فهل تنصح بتغيير قدرة ضخ المضخات باستبدالها باخرى جديدة او اعتماد نظام اخر على الرغم اني قمت بعدة محاولات لتغيير هذا الواقع تتمثل بالاتي:
1-زيادة عدد خزانات التمدد
2-تركيب مخفف ضغط بعد المضخات
3-اغلاق جزئي للمحابس لتخزين اكبر كمية من الماء في خزانات التمدد
4-زيادة مدي pressure stat
ولم يتغير الوضع كثيرا،فبماذا تنصحني جزاك الله كل الخير؟


----------



## bodaboy (17 أغسطس 2009)

*ارجو الافادة*

انا طالب انهيت اعدادى هندسة و أرغب فى دخول قسم ميكانيكا قوى الا أن كثير من الناس نصحونى بالذهاب الى قسم مدنى لتوافر فرص العمل به و قالو لى ان فرص العمل بقسم الميكانيكا ليست كثيرة كمدنى فأرجو منكم افادتى بخبراتكم و هل مرتبات مهندسى الميكانيكا كبيرة كمهندسى مدنى ؟


----------



## أبوالمثنى (17 أغسطس 2009)

please I want to know about mechanical lifts


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

ياريت لو سمحت تدلنى على كتاب او موقع يساعدنى فى مادة التصميم الميكانيكى ( الاجهادات المختلفة للقوى , طريقة حساب اضعف نقطة , ..) 

مجرد اشارة وانا سأكمل الطريق


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لك وللجميع
.........................0


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 أغسطس 2009)

night1m قال:


> السلام عليكم





night1m قال:


> صراحة اخ حامد بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود المتميز وعطاءك اللا متناهي
> فلم تبخل عن زملائنا المهندسين باي معلومة طلبوها وسالو عنها،وهنا استذكر حديث النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام :المسلم للمسلم كالبنيان المرصوص بشد بعضه بعضا" ،فبارك الله فيك وجزاك عن امة محمد عليه السلام كل الخير
> 
> عندي سؤال اذا تكرمت بخصوصه،وهي هل يستخدم نظام الماء المضغوطBoster pump في المستشفيات ذات الطلب العالي،وهل هناك انظمة غيرما ساورده لاحقا (خزانات السطح،Accelerator pump,Boster pump)
> ...






شكرا لك ولنبلك اخي العزيز
** دائما الغايه تبرر الوسيله .. وكما تعلم هناك متغيرين حاكمين لاختيارنا لطريقة الضخ هما الضغط والكميه pressure and flow ودائما هما في حاله معاكسه اي اذا اردت زيادة الكميه فيجب عليك تقليل الضغط والعكس صحيح .. ولانك تحتاج الى رفع كمية من الماء كبيره فمن المنطق ان لا تعير اهميه للضغط خصوصا وان منظومتك مصممه على 4.5 بار .. اذن لا تحتاج هنا الى Booster pump وهذا فيما يخص تساؤلك الاول .

المنظومه الفعليه مصممه مع اخذ القدر الكافي للامان اي زيادة في الماصفات اكثر من المطلوب من ضغط وارتفاع وهو تصرف سليم ..

اما الخلل الحاصل .. فانا لا انصحك بتديل اي جزء الا بعد استنفاذ كافة اجراءات الفحص وما تفضي اليه .. فيكون التبديل في حالة خلل باحد الاجزاء من جراء التقادم . وطريقة الفحص تكون كالتالي :

 قم بالغاء الاشاره الكهربائيه الواصله الى السيطره الكهربائيه لتشغيل المضخات من pressure switch . ثم شغل المضخات يدويا . واحسب الفتره الزمنيه لملا الخزانات بطاقتها الاستيعابيه .. ثم قارن النتائج مع التصاميم .. فاذا كان الفرق بالنقصان هذا يعني انخفاض كفاءة المضخه او وجود تكلسات في انابيب الرفع او وجود صمام في الخط عاطل او مغلق او متكلس .. واذا لم تجد فارق فهذا يعني ان هناك خلل في مقياس الضغط . 

وتتلخص نصيحتي ان تلغي السيطره بالغاء اشارة feed back القادمه من مقياس الضغط اولا ومن ثم التشغيل ومراقبة عمل المنظومه .. وهذا سوف يكشف لك الخلل .. وشكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 أغسطس 2009)

bodaboy قال:


> انا طالب انهيت اعدادى هندسة و أرغب فى دخول قسم ميكانيكا قوى الا أن كثير من الناس نصحونى بالذهاب الى قسم مدنى لتوافر فرص العمل به و قالو لى ان فرص العمل بقسم الميكانيكا ليست كثيرة كمدنى فأرجو منكم افادتى بخبراتكم و هل مرتبات مهندسى الميكانيكا كبيرة كمهندسى مدنى ؟


 
اخي العزيز 
دائما الفرض لا تبحث عنا بل نحن الذي يخلق الفرصه لنفسه .. والمهندس الناجح بعمله وعلمه هو الاوفر حظا بالفرص ولن يضيف له الاختصاص شيئا فيما يخص فرص العمل .. اي سواء كنت منهدسا ميكانيكيا او مدنيا لم تنجح مالم تكن متقنا لعملك .. انا وباعتقادي الشخصي والمبني على اساس من المنطق ان مجال عمل الهندسه الميكانيكيه اكبر من الهندسه المدنيه بكثير . وعليك احصاء الاختصاصات الدقيقه في مجال الميكانيك ومقارنتها مع مثيلاتها من المدني وتعرف الحقيقه .. هذا رايي الشخصي وقناعتي ولك ان تختار بارادتك .. شكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 أغسطس 2009)

eng.ahmed.ali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ياريت لو سمحت تدلنى على كتاب او موقع يساعدنى فى مادة التصميم الميكانيكى ( الاجهادات المختلفة للقوى , طريقة حساب اضعف نقطة , ..)
> 
> مجرد اشارة وانا سأكمل الطريق


 

ابحث عن كتاب mechanical design databook في المواقع التاليه

http://www.nowtorrents.com/torrents/mechanical-design-databook.html​Download it from Digital Engineering Library @ McGraw-Hill (www.digitalengineeringlibrary.com)

واطلع على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105443.html​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 أغسطس 2009)

أبوالمثنى قال:


> please I want to know about mechanical lifts


 
A mechanical lift is also known as an elevator. It is a machine or a vehicle that transports either goods or people (or both) between floors of a building. The first historical elevator was found in the writings of the Greek writer Vitruvius, who mentioned a contraption built by Archimedes. Many of these early elevators were either powered by animals or by hand. In the mid 1800's a mechanical lift was invented that was powered by hydraulics. 
Mechanical lift products can assist with lifting, moving and transferring items and people. Large scale mechanical lifts are permanent fixtures within a building which allow movement of individuals or equipment through the push of a button, and eliminate the need for traverse stairs or ramps. There are a range of sizes to suit varying needs and are usually multi storey and built into a building at the time of construction. 
Mechanical lifts can be added to buildings post construction if required. For example, if, an individual becomes wheelchair bound following an accident, the mechanical lift can eliminate the person’s need to climb stairs to access upper floors of a building. Professional advice needs to be sought regarding the suitability of the building to be modified, local government approval requirements and compliance .​*Traction Mechanical Lifts*



Traction lifts are powered by motors. Geared traction lifts are powered by DC or AC motors. These motors use rolling steel hoists over a drive sheath that hoists the cables using a gearbox that it is attached by a high powered motor. Other lifts are powered by gearless motors. In this case, the drive sheath (the cable that is connected to the lift) is directly attached to the motor. In either case, the motor is attached to a plate on the top of the lift that is looped over to a counterweight that helps reduce the amount of power necessary to move the lift at a controlled rate​http://www.jobaccess.gov.au/JOAC/Advice/ProductOrSolutionEight/Lifts_and_elevators.htm


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 أغسطس 2009)

mnci قال:


> بالتوفيق لك وللجميع
> .........................0


 
اخي وعزيزي mnci
سعيد جدا بتواجدك هنا واتمنى ان اجدك معينا سيما وانك قادر على المزيد والافضل
وتقبل مني ارق واحلى التحايا
​


----------



## uofs (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ملتقى المهندسين العرب اريد بحث عن الضواغط الترددية احادية الفعل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## saleh_aledni (18 أغسطس 2009)

*الرجاء الساعده من أهل الخبرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*Dear sir.*

*I' am looking for 4Rnner Toyota engine repair manual model 2000.*
*Engine tape 5VZ-FE U.S.A specification, How can I get it? What will cost?*

*Best regards*
​*السادة المهندسين الكرام.*
*أملك سيارة تويوتا فورنر أوتوماتيك مواصفات أمريكية، يوجد فيها مشكلة التشك لايت **"Check light"** يظهر في التبلون الأمامي، بالرغم من أني أخذتها إلى أكثر من مهندس لكن دون جدوى.*
*وهل يوجد هناك أي طريقه لفحص الحساس **"SENSORS"** ؟*
*و هل من الممكن الحصول على الكتالوج الخاص بالسيارة إذا أمكن؟ *

*مع العلم أني أستخدم بترول سوبر و زيوت تويوتا أمريكي الصنع مع تبديل فلتر الزيت كل ثلاثين كيلوا متر "30كم" و المياه المستخدمة أنتي فريز وسعة قياس الحرارة تظهر الإشارة في المنتصف"طبيعي" و أيضاً **"ATF"** الهيدروليك تويوتا أمريكي.*

*أرجوا المساعدة من أهل الخبرة، و سرعة الرد لأن هذه المشكلة تؤرقني.*
​


----------



## bodaboy (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم لردكم على تساؤلى و قد استخرت الله _عز و جل_ وقررت بعد توفيق الله و كلامكم أن التحق بقسم الميكانيكا الذى أشعر وكأنه بحر واسع من العلم


----------



## إستشاري المهندسين (19 أغسطس 2009)

انا متخرج نهاية الترم القادم وعندي لكم سؤال هل الافضل ان اعمل في الشركات او التحق بالكلية الحربية واصير ملازم مهندس 

ومن لدية علم عن مرتب المهندس الميكانيكي المتخرج في شركة ارامكو السعودية يفيدنا براية 


جزاكم الله خير


----------



## حياتي كهربه (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد......
الرجاء افادتي بماتعلمونه عن الكهربه :انا طالب متخرج من الكفاءه المتوسطه ودخلت المعهد المهني قسم الكهرباء الأنشائيه ونا ما اعرف ايش يعني كهرباء انشائيه صحيح انا محب الكهرباء ولا كن ما اعرف ايش يعني لاكن في ناس نصحوني عنهااا وقالولي ادخلها ولا ادري ان تكون افضل لي ولمستقبلي او لا فرجاء افادتي بما تعلمونه.

تحياااااااتي: حياتي كهربه


----------



## sgmah1985 (19 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله 
صباح الخير يااخواني
انا طالب هندسة ميكانيكة متدرب وواجهت مشكلة انهم ازالو بعض هي
dead leg pipe
they demolish some parts of the pipe because it was dead leg pipe
please i want from the expert Eng to help me since i did not find as much as necessary information about it - i want to handle it as small case study
regards for all


----------



## a_basyouni (19 أغسطس 2009)

i want a help about how to select a pupm and sand filter for a pool 57m cubic and has a compensation tank 5m cubic


----------



## a_basyouni (19 أغسطس 2009)

ما هي الفحوصات و الاجرائات التي يجب ان اتبعها عند استلام اجهزة ال duct split unit من المقاول


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 أغسطس 2009)

uofs قال:


> السلام عليكم ملتقى المهندسين العرب اريد بحث عن الضواغط الترددية احادية الفعل ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
تمت اجابتك في الصفحه السابقه ارجو الاطلاع رجاء​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 أغسطس 2009)

saleh_aledni قال:


> *Dear sir.*​
> 
> *I' am looking for 4Rnner Toyota engine repair manual model 2000.*
> *Engine tape 5VZ-FE U.S.A specification, How can I get it? What will cost?*​
> ...


 
http://dutch.northwestmr2.com/Toyota/celica/Service Bulletins/Engine/10.pdf
http://www.toyota4wd.dk/Teknik/J70/Toyota Motor Manual 2Lt.pdf
http://www.autoshop101.com/forms/h5.pdf
http://www.hilux4x4.co.za/consumption_27/newfeatu.pdf
http://www.acmeimpex.co.nz/AcmeImpexBrochure.pdf


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (19 أغسطس 2009)

*أرجو الرد*



أحمد السيوفي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُ
> أنا أعمل على رسم شاحنة ناقلة زجاج وقد واجهتني مصاعب بعلامات الموجودة على المخططات
> ولاكن الصعوبة ليسة بالرسم ولاكن بالتشغيل
> أي كيف يمكن الإستفادة من الأرقام والعلامات الموجودة على المخططات
> ...


 

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُ
أخي حامد 
أرجو منكون الرد على سؤال صلي 13 واضع المشاركة ولم أرى رد عليها :82:


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (19 أغسطس 2009)

من 13 يوم واضع السؤال


----------



## مهندس حطاب (19 أغسطس 2009)

*أضافة مواد على رسمة اتوكاد ثلاثية الابعاد*

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من الاخوة ممن يعرف كيفية اضافة مواد على رسمة اتوكاد ثلاثية الابعاد علما انني استخدم اتوكاد 2008
و شكرا


----------



## mos50 (19 أغسطس 2009)

عاوز اعرف معلومات عن مجال البتروكيماويات هل يوجد به ضرر هل هو مجال كويس جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## 8000 (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

انا عندي هايلكس 2009 دفرنسين

وجربت احط بانزبن 91 عادي و 95 وبعد عادي مافيه اي فرق

هل له تئثير بعد زمن


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في هذا الباب الرائع و ارجوا منكم امدادي بمعلومات وافية عن تدوير المواد مثل الكارتون /اطارات السيارات/علب المشروبات الغازية الالمنيوم /قشور الرز/صناعة كابسات التبن مخططات وصور او مقاطع فيديو او اي شي يفي بالغرض ولكم مني للجميع كل التقدير


----------



## ahmad aldisi (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
يا اخوان الفززززززززززززززززعة الفزعة يا اخوان...
انا سجلت في هذا المنتدى عشان الاقي الفزعة منكم ...
عندي project بمادة statics ولازم اسلمه يوم الخميس 20-8-2009
والله والله والله اني حاولت ودورت مافي حل ارجوووكم حل ارجووووووكم....
الproject موجود في كتاب Engineering Mechanics |statics
للمؤلف Bedford and Fowler
5th Edition


ورح احط صورة للبروجكت 
لكن اتمنى ما تقصروا على الأقل لو مفتاح الحل.....
شكرا شكرا شكرا لكم سلفاً....
وهذا رابط السؤال :http://rapidshare.com/files/269192328/35529744972346.jpg.html


----------



## محبة بلادي (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
 عاوزة بحث عن زيوت التزييت بالعربي
 بانتظار المساعدات


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أغسطس 2009)

أحمد السيوفي قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُ
> أخي حامد
> أرجو منكون الرد على سؤال صلي 13 واضع المشاركة ولم أرى رد عليها :82:


 

اخي العزيز 
اعتقد اني اجبتك في حينها . وربما ااني نسيت تثبيت الاجابه وعموما فان هذه العلامات لا تعني طريقة الرسم وانما هي علامات للمصنع وفي ما يخص عمليات التشغيل من نعومه وزوايا القطع للمعدن . وبعبارة اخرى هناك رسم توضيحي خالي من هذه العلامات وهناك رسم تصنيعي هو الذي توضع عليه العلامات . اما ما الذي تعنيه هذه العلامات فانها مفصله في اي كتاب للؤسم الهندسي . مع التقدير​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس حطاب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء من الاخوة ممن يعرف كيفية اضافة مواد على رسمة اتوكاد ثلاثية الابعاد علما انني استخدم اتوكاد 2008
> و شكرا


 
اخي العزيز
رغم اني لم افهم المقصود بالدقه ولكن اذا كان المطلوب اضافة تغييرات على الرسم باضافة مكونات جديده .. فالطريقه هي رسم الاجزاء الجديده على نفس الصفحه ومن ثم استخدام ايعاز 3d align
لتركيبها بدقه في اماكنها المطلوبه . وبعد ذلك استخدم ايعاز union لاضافة الجزء الى الكل وتوحيد اللوحه .. وشكرا لك​


----------



## مهندس حطاب (20 أغسطس 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> اخي العزيز
> 
> رغم اني لم افهم المقصود بالدقه ولكن اذا كان المطلوب اضافة تغييرات على الرسم باضافة مكونات جديده .. فالطريقه هي رسم الاجزاء الجديده على نفس الصفحه ومن ثم استخدام ايعاز 3d align
> 
> لتركيبها بدقه في اماكنها المطلوبه . وبعد ذلك استخدم ايعاز union لاضافة الجزء الى الكل وتوحيد اللوحه .. وشكرا لك​


 
شكرا لك اخي حامد و لكن المقصود اضافة material بعد ان تكون قد قمت برسم المجسم و المقصود بالمواد مثل حجر,رحديد, المنيوم, زجاج....الخ
و شكرا


----------



## kaka111 (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
تحياتي للجميع
اذا ممكن أحد يجاوبني على السؤال التالي
ما هو المتر الحراري للمشعات الفولاذية وكيف يمكننا حسابه لمشع فولاذي معروف حمله الحراري 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## yasir ah (20 أغسطس 2009)

انا اعمل فى صيانة سيارات تويوتا محتاج من الاخوة المهندسين العرب المساعدة فى الحصول على كتالوجات الصيانة وتحديد قطع الغيار الخاصة بعربات تويوتا (هايلوكس دفع رباعى-كامرى -هايس-لاندكروزر) ديزل وبنزين(part book& repair manual)


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس حطاب قال:


> شكرا لك اخي حامد و لكن المقصود اضافة material بعد ان تكون قد قمت برسم المجسم و المقصود بالمواد مثل حجر,رحديد, المنيوم, زجاج....الخ
> و شكرا


 
ok
to find available materials drawing , thats tow wayas.​ 
1
tool 
platetts
materials​ 
or​ 
from dashboard , only click materials​ 
.............................................​ 

to fined dashboard
tool 
platetts
dashboard

see
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104027.html​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أغسطس 2009)

yasir ah قال:


> انا اعمل فى صيانة سيارات تويوتا محتاج من الاخوة المهندسين العرب المساعدة فى الحصول على كتالوجات الصيانة وتحديد قطع الغيار الخاصة بعربات تويوتا (هايلوكس دفع رباعى-كامرى -هايس-لاندكروزر) ديزل وبنزين(part book& repair manual)


 
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&r...=1&q=part+book+&+repair+manual+++cars&spell=1


----------



## ahmd fthe (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني ارجوكم الاهتمام طلبت منكم رسم كروكي مع المقاسات لرفع منتج حجري 1 ملي من مكان ارضي الي سايلو مرتفع عن طريق الهواء بدون غبار وانا اعمل في شركة تعدين عايز خبرتكم


----------



## karimhalawa (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلآم عليكم 
أريد معرفة المواصفات الهندسيه لخزانات الوقود من حيث:
سمك الصاج المستخدم
مواصفات الشاسيه
العمق المناسب...........................علما بأن سعة الخزان 400 م


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو اخواني الاعزاء الاجابة على سؤالي التالي:
ما هي العلاقة بين معامل المرونة والتاكل للمعادن
واذا امكن ان تكون الاجابة بشكل معادلة او مخطط 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## esaber (22 أغسطس 2009)

*[email protected]*

اريد معرفة حسابات معدل تدفق الوقود فى المولدات وقونينة الحسابية وكيفييت حساب حجم تنك الوقود الخص بها وشكرا


----------



## esaber (22 أغسطس 2009)

اريد معرفة حسابات معدل التدفق الوقود فى المولدات وقونينة الحسابية وكيفية حساب حجم التنك الوقود الخاص بها وشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 أغسطس 2009)

esaber قال:


> اريد معرفة حسابات معدل التدفق الوقود فى المولدات وقونينة الحسابية وكيفية حساب حجم التنك الوقود الخاص بها وشكرا


​*How to calculate fuel consumption*


To calculate your vehicle's actual fuel consumption you need to know two numbers: the distance traveled and the amount of fuel used to travel that distance. 
Here is one easy way to calculate fuel consumption: 

- Fill up your tank to the first click-off and reset the trip odometer to zero. 
- Drive.
- Next time you come to a gas station for a fill-up, write down your trip odometer readings, fill the tank the same way, to the first click-off and write down the amount of fuel it took. Now you've got what you need - the amount of fuel used and the distance travelled between fill-ups. For more precise results, use numbers of fuel used and distance travelled between three or more fill-ups.
To calculate your MPG, divide the total number of miles driven by the number of gallons used:

MPG = miles driven / gallons used.​
_For example: You filled up your tank and zeroed the trip odometer. Next time you at the gas station, your trip odometer shows 320 miles and it took 18.5 gallons to fill up the tank again. That means your car consumed 18.5 gallons to drive 320 miles. To determine how many miles per gallon you are getting, divide the distance driven by the number of gallons used:
320 miles / 18.5 gallons = 17.3 MPG _

For Metric System, you need to multiply the number of liters by 100 and then divide by the kilometers driven.
The formula is:​L/100km = number of Liters x 100 / number of kilometers.​
_For example: You filled up your tank and zeroed the trip odometer. Next time you at the gas station, your trip odometer shows 480km and it took 42 Liters to fill up the tank again. That means your car consumed 42 liters to drive 470 kilometers, or its fuel economy is:
42L x 100 / 470 = 8.9 L/100km _

Once you know what your car's actual fuel economy is, you may want to compare it to what it should be.
You can find an estimated fuel economy rating for your car at: Fueleconomy.gov. 
If your actual fuel economy is significantly worse than estimated numbers, this could be an indication of some problem with your car, such as: dirty air filter, bad oxygen sensor, clogged or leaking fuel injectors, bad spark plugs, low compression, wrong timing, faulty thermostat, under-inflated tires, dragging brakes etc. ​http://www.fs.fed.us/ne/newtown_square/publications/research_papers/pdfs/scanned/OCR/ne_rp537.pdf


----------



## بلدية القرنه (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء ارجوا ابداء المساعده قدر الامكان للسؤال التالي
انا اعمل في احدى المؤسسات البلديه واواجه مشكله في صيانة منظومة الكبس للسيارات نوع ازوزا كابسه حجم 3م3 حيث تحتوي هذا النوع من الكابسات على متحسسات مربوطه على جك ارفع ان امكن موقع شركة ازوزا او الخدمات العامه للصيانه او اي فكره تنفع لحل المشكله مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## عاشق السي ان سي (23 أغسطس 2009)

الى الأخوة انا أريد التعلم على استخدام برنامج ماستر كام و الرسم عليه ب3d


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتً 
وجزاك الله كل خير أخ حامد
لو سمحت بوضع رابط أو كتاب أو ... يشرح هاذهِ الرموز بشكل تفصيلي إن وجد وانا لا أقصد الرموز التي وضعتها بالملف المرفق فقط بل أريد معلومات عن الرموز التي توضع بالرسم الصناعي التي تفيد بالتشغيل وهي كثير جدا :7:


----------



## نبيل فراج بدوي (23 أغسطس 2009)

اسال عن كيفية صيانة وتنظيف دورة الجاز في السيارات الديزل


----------



## almashraee (24 أغسطس 2009)

i would like to help me for looking for any software programming in this subject about “ geophysical exploration – seismic data processing abd interpretation “ . Thanking your cooperation.


----------



## قيس مالك احمد (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا مهندس ميكانيك 
الى جميع الاخوة والاخوات والى كل من يستطيع ان يساعدني في ربط وتشغيل معامل الاسفلت المختصة بصناعة الاسفلت ويزودني بما يعرف من نوعيات قديمة وجديدة ومن جميع المناشه التي يعرفها لكي يتسنا لي معرفت العمل عليها وتنصيبها وتشغيلها بكافة اجزاءها ......... مع التقدير


----------



## almashraee (24 أغسطس 2009)

:18:and interpretation


----------



## almashraee (24 أغسطس 2009)

*Please i need your help*

:55:
i would like to help me for looking for any software programming in this subject about “ geophysical exploration – seismic data processing and interpretation “ . Thanking your cooperation.


----------



## وهج الشفق (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
حقيقة الفكره جميلة جدا وتساعد الكثيرين وتريح من البحث خلال المواقع 
انا احتاج الي شرح مفصل عن المضخات النيوماتية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أغسطس 2009)

أحمد السيوفي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتً
> وجزاك الله كل خير أخ حامد
> لو سمحت بوضع رابط أو كتاب أو ... يشرح هاذهِ الرموز بشكل تفصيلي إن وجد وانا لا أقصد الرموز التي وضعتها بالملف المرفق فقط بل أريد معلومات عن الرموز التي توضع بالرسم الصناعي التي تفيد بالتشغيل وهي كثير جدا :7:


 
http://www.roymech.co.uk/Useful_Tables/Surface_Texture/draw_surfin.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/31531739/816dffc6/engineering__mechanicail_drawing.html 
http://www.roymech.co.uk/Useful_Tables/Drawing/Drawing.html


----------



## ياسر محمد رجب (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اعمل باحد الشركات الصناعية وارسم على برنامج الاوتوكاد حاليا بعض الاجزاء والمعدات التى يتم انتاجها وكلها بمواصفات مترية.
سؤالى هو هل هناك ملفات بصيغة pdf للرسومات التفصيلية التى تحتوى على جميع الأبعاد بغرض التصنيع للمسامير ذات الرأس المسدسة مختلفة الاحجام والاطوال وكذلك الصواميل وأى أجزاء أخرى مشابهة 
وهل هناك مواقع انترنت توضح هذه الرسومات بصورة شديدة التفصيل 
اتمنى من احد الاعضاء الكرام الرد بسرعة نظرا لقيامى الان برسم هذه الاجزاء 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## امجد كاظم (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم الى جميع الاخوة ذوي الاختصاص والخبرة ارجو مساعدتي بايجاد جدول لبيان العلاقة بين قطر الانبوب وال class من جهة وعلاقتها باقصى ضغط يتحمله الانبوب حسب موصفات الapi مع التقدير


----------



## أحمد محمد راعي (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

أود بادئ ذي بدء أن أبارك لكم و للأمة الإسلامية حلول شهر رمضان المبارك متمنيّا" لجميع المسلمين صياما" مقبولا" و العتق من النار ة زيادة في القرب من الله عز و جل .

و اشكر جميع القائمين على هذا الموقع المتميز و أدعو الله حسن الثواب لجميع المساهمين فيه عسى أن تكون هذه المساهمات في ميزان حسناتهم يوم القيامة بإذن الله سبحانه و تعالى .

بصراحة عندي فكرة صغيرة أفكر في تنفيذ مشروع صغير يتمثل بفتح محطة صغيرة لمعالجة و تعبئة مياه الشرب في أوعية ذات ال5 جالونات إما عن طريق ال RO Machine أو ال Softner Mahine مع جهاز ال Altraviolet Sterrelizer بالإضافة إلى خط بسيط لتعبئة و تغليف الأوعية.

أرجو ممن عنده معلومات عن هذا الموضوع أن يفيدنا مما أنعم الله به من علم عليه عسى أن ينيرني ببعض الأفكار و الطرق الأفضل و الأنسب سعرا" لهكذا معدات.

شاكرا" سلفا" كل من يساهم في مساعدتي داعيا" للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## asahdi (25 أغسطس 2009)

*سؤال في الرسم الهندسي*

الاخوة القائمين على المنتدى نفع الله بكم وبعلمكم 
لدي سؤال لو تكرمتم وهو هل هناك كتاب مبسط بالغة العربية او الانجليزية يشرح الرموز الهندسية وكيفية قراءة الرسمات مثل المضخات و الظواغط


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أغسطس 2009)

asahdi قال:


> الاخوة القائمين على المنتدى نفع الله بكم وبعلمكم
> لدي سؤال لو تكرمتم وهو هل هناك كتاب مبسط بالغة العربية او الانجليزية يشرح الرموز الهندسية وكيفية قراءة الرسمات مثل المضخات و الظواغط


see this site
http://www.roymech.co.uk/Useful_Tables/Drawing/Drawing.html
http://www.roymech.co.uk/Useful_Tables/Drawing/Flow_symbols_mechanical.html​


----------



## معتصم يوسف احمد (25 أغسطس 2009)

تطبيق نظام الايزو فى موسسة لمعرفة مثال لاى تعليمة عمل صيانة


----------



## الجعلتي (25 أغسطس 2009)

محتاج صور واشكال لجميع اجزاء الفرامل الهيدروليكيه والميكانيكيه والهوائيه


----------



## uofs (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد بحث عن دورة كارنو المعكوسة باللغة العربية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 أغسطس 2009)

الجعلتي قال:


> محتاج صور واشكال لجميع اجزاء الفرامل الهيدروليكيه والميكانيكيه والهوائيه


 http://images.google.ae/images?gbv=2&hl=ar&sa=1&q=hydraulic+stoper&btnG=البحث+عن+الصور&aq=f&oq=


http://images.google.ae/images?gbv=2&hl=ar&sa=1&q=mechanical+stoper&btnG=البحث+عن+الصور&aq=f&oq=


http://images.google.ae/images?gbv=2&hl=ar&sa=1&q=pnumatic+break&btnG=البحث+عن+الصور




http://images.google.ae/images?gbv=2&hl=ar&sa=1&q=hydrolic+break&btnG=البحث+عن+الصور


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 أغسطس 2009)

uofs قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد بحث عن دورة كارنو المعكوسة باللغة العربية ولكم جزيل الشكر


 http://uotiq.org/dep-MechanicsandEq... Engineering/first_class/Thermodynamic I1.pdf


----------



## محمد بشير عبدالله (27 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
رمضان كريم وتقبل الله منا ومنكم
اخوتى ارجو مدى بكتاب الكترونى بخصوص تصميم الجسور 
وجزاكم الله خير
اخوكم 
م.أ. محمد بشير عبد الله


----------



## M.AFIFI (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى لقد انتهيت من المرحلة الثانوية والحمد لله واحب ان اعرف اي المعاهد الاتية افضل لدراسة الهنسة 1الشروق للهندسة
2 العاشر من رمضان للهندسة والتكنولوجيا
3 معهد السادس من اكتوبر بمدينة الثقافةوالعلوم


----------



## مصطفى بن الشرقاوى (28 أغسطس 2009)

أخوانى الأعزاء شكرا على مجهوداتكم الرائعه أريد اعرف كل شيء عن قياس وتحليل الأهتزازات فى المعدات الدواره


----------



## laser195 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*ارجو المساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اطلب منكم طلب
انا طالبه فى كلية الهندسة قسم ميكانيكا ومشروع تخرجى هو صنع ماكينة ثقب cnc
وبصراحه انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه ولا ابداء منين ارجوا المساعده مع العلمان الاهم بالنسبه لى هو الجزء الميكانيكى مع الشكر:56::7:


----------



## فلسطينيه1 (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اشتركت جديد بهدا المنتدى وانا حابه ادرس الهندسه بس محتاره بين مكيانيكا او ميكاترونكس او كهربا ارشدوني اعمل ايه ومن جانب تاني انا حابه احصل على منحه دراسيه لدراسة الهندسه بالمانيا شو اعمل ساعدوني ارجوكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## engeahmad (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أريد مشروع تخرج في الهيدروليك او أية كتب عن محطات الضج او التوزيع عااااااااااااااجل جددددددددددددددا وجزاكم الله خيرا ([email protected]) ومشكككككككككككككككككككككورين


----------



## كامو (29 أغسطس 2009)

الأساتذه الكرام 
لدي سؤال ،ماهي الأختبارات الواجب عملها عند شراء مولده جديدة ،وخاصة لو كانت المولدة سعة 1400 كى في اي ستاندباي-1250 كي في اي برايم ؟؟
ولماذا عندما قمت بتحميلها 950 كيلو وات في درجة حرارة 48 مئوية عملت ست داون، ولكن بعد فتح باب الراديترات(هي مولدة كاتمة صوت) عملت في بنفس القدرة ولم تعمل شت داون ، ماالسبب ياترى؟؟


----------



## molleusto (29 أغسطس 2009)

Salem alaikom
I need tutorial of flotherm
thank you


----------



## محمد ربيع محمد على (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​انا محمد ربيع محمد 
ارجومساعدتى انا طالب فى السنة الثالثة هندسة ميكانيكا بعد سنة الاعدادى قسم ميكانيكا الانتاج
ارجو المساعدة 
عايز تدريب فى شركة بتروجيت . انا الحمد لله متفوق فى دراستى و كل سنة بكون تقدير ممتاز 
درست كثير فى قسم اللحام وعلى معرفة كبيرة ب قسم اللحام 
وتدربت فى الشركة الوطنية للصناعات الحديدية (nsf) فى مجال اللحام ومشاكلة واوضاعة وايضا فى معمل الاختبارات الغير مدمرة على الحام 
ارجو المساعدة منكم 
وايضا شركات كثيرة منها شركة مرسيدس و ابو اليزيد للشكمنات ومصنع الحديد و الصلب بحلوان وغيرهااااااااااااااا...............
ارجو المساعدة منكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ..
وانا على استعداد ارسال السيرة الذاتية تبعى بس اريد التوجية منكم و المساعدة​


----------



## محمد ربيع محمد على (29 أغسطس 2009)

محمد ربيع محمد على 
[email protected]


----------



## F_Mechanical (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاكم الله خيراً
اخواني انا طالب في كلية الهندسة
وأحتاج لكتاب يتحدث عن عملية تشكيل المعادن وبالأخص عملية السحب
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
فيصل
[email protected]


----------



## mahdi2009 (30 أغسطس 2009)

أهلين حبايبي .
أنا سألت في المرة الماضية عن Valve Tasting and repairing ولم أحصل على المعلومات الواضحه في هذا المجال ولاكت تمت مساعدتي في بعض النقاط وأنا شاكر لأخوتي هذا المجهود. واليوم أطلب المساعده أريد فكره تسهل علي عمل Thraied في مدة قصيره وبجوده عاليه وبدون أستخدام ألة الخراطة المعتادة . أذا أحد المهندسين يملك معلومات عن ألة أو أي فكرة أرجو أفادتي و الشكر للجميع .
:77::77::77::20:​


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (30 أغسطس 2009)

اريد شرح برنامج wanda3.3 من فضلكم وهو برنامج لحساب تاثير ال water hammer ولو فى برنامج تانى:63:


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 أغسطس 2009)

محمد بشير عبدالله قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> رمضان كريم وتقبل الله منا ومنكم
> اخوتى ارجو مدى بكتاب الكترونى بخصوص تصميم الجسور
> ...


 http://www.mahapwd.com/training/GuidelinesBridgeDesign/GuidelinesBridgeDesign.pdf


----------



## golden_guy_81 (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هل هنالك اختلاف بين مضخة مياه ذات مواصفات Q=1400 m3 /hr و h= 65 m تضخ مياه 
بانبوب 500 ملم و 7 مضخات ذات مواصفات Q= 1400 m3/hr و h = 65 m تضخ مياه 
بانبوب 500 ملم ؟وايهما افضل بايصال الماء للمناطق البعيده والتي تبعد 5 كم او اكثر . 
انتظر الرد وبشكل علمي .


----------



## amr_engineer85 (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم لا اعرف كيف اشكركم على هذا الموقع المفيد جزاكم الله كل خير
ارجو منكم عمل موضوعين و وضعهم فى المواضيع المثبته لانهم مهمين جدا لاى مهندس ميكانيكا وهما 
1- bearings رلمان البلى انوعهم و تطبيقتهم كيفيه الاختيار عند وقود قوى عموديه او دورانيه 
2- valves المحابس انواعهم و تطبيقتهم ( انوع الغلق on \off او partly closing او one way 
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## ادم تقنيه (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد مصادر حول كيفيه عمل الصواريخ الفضائيه وانواع الوقود ونوع المعادن المصنوعه منها


----------



## raed2000 (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الأعزاء اريد منكم افادتي في موضوع قد يراة البعض مبالغة ولكنة بالنسبة الي فهي حياتي ؟
انا محاسب واعمل في الوقت الحالي حداد واود عمل سيارة صغيرة على غرار الكارت ولكن باستخدام ماتور دراجة نارية, ارجو منكم افادتي في التصميم لاني غير قادر على ذلك ؟
ارجو من احدكم الأهتمام بالامر وافادتي قدر المستطاع .

مع شكري للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير اخوكم رائد الزيود


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكماخواني الاعزاء اريد معرفة سبب ارتفاع درجات الحرارة اكثر من المعدل في مولدات ذات سعة 300 كي في اي علما ان المولدة تعمل بدون حمل وتصل درجة حرارتها الى اكثر من 95 درجة مئوية وانا اشكركم مقدما على اجوبتكم التي سوف استفاد منها


----------



## ehabelkholy (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة و بركاتة
انا مهندس ميكانيكا واعمل في صيانة المستودعات البترولية ومطلوب مني الان تغيير جمالون لمستودع ذو سقف ثابت
من النوعself suport ارجو المساعدة فيمايتعلق بالتصنيع و التركيب و اي كتب مفيدة فيsteel structure


----------



## bcomposer (1 سبتمبر 2009)

في البداية احب ان اشكركم على هذه الخدمات الجليلة وعلى التميز الدائم
لي طلب بسيط ه وفي الحقيقة كتاب وكتاب مهم جدا ابحث جاهدا عنه فهل استطيع ان اجده 
هو كتاب في انتقال الحرارة واسمه
Heat Transfer) by Gregory Nellis and Sanford Klein (Hardcover - Dec 22, 2008)
Cambridge university press

http://www.amazon.com/Heat-Transfer...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1251769918&sr=8-1
فهل من مساعده في ايجاد هذا الكتاب 
وان لم يكن موجودا ارجو اخباري بذلك
وشكرا لمجهودكم الرائع


----------



## bcomposer (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*كتاب في انتقال الحرارة مهم جدا*

في البداية احب ان اشكركم على هذه الخدمات الجليلة وعلى التميز الدائم
لي طلب بسيط ه وفي الحقيقة كتاب وكتاب مهم جدا ابحث جاهدا عنه فهل استطيع ان اجده 
هو كتاب في انتقال الحرارة واسمه
Heat Transfer) by Gregory Nellis and Sanford Klein (Hardcover - Dec 22, 2008)
Cambridge university press

http://www.amazon.com/Heat-Transfer...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1251769918&sr=8-1
فهل من مساعده في ايجاد هذا الكتاب 
وان لم يكن موجودا ارجو اخباري بذلك
وشكرا لمجهودكم الرائع


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

رائد ميكانيك قال:


> السلام عليكماخواني الاعزاء اريد معرفة سبب ارتفاع درجات الحرارة اكثر من المعدل في مولدات ذات سعة 300 كي في اي علما ان المولدة تعمل بدون حمل وتصل درجة حرارتها الى اكثر من 95 درجة مئوية وانا اشكركم مقدما على اجوبتكم التي سوف استفاد منها


من خلال الطرح يتضح ان هناك خلل في عمل المحرك ما دامت الحراره تظهر no load
لذلك هناك احتمالين فقط :
الاول عدم كفاءة منظومة التبريد radiater وهذا يوجب فحص دقيق .
والثاني هو وجود فرق في الحيز gap بين المطارق ورؤوس الصمامات لذا يجب معايرتها .
وشكرا لك اخي العزيز​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

bcomposer قال:


> في البداية احب ان اشكركم على هذه الخدمات الجليلة وعلى التميز الدائم
> لي طلب بسيط ه وفي الحقيقة كتاب وكتاب مهم جدا ابحث جاهدا عنه فهل استطيع ان اجده
> هو كتاب في انتقال الحرارة واسمه
> Heat Transfer) by Gregory Nellis and Sanford Klein (Hardcover - Dec 22, 2008)
> ...


 
http://assets.cambridge.org/97805218/81074/frontmatter/9780521881074_frontmatter.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ehabelkholy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة و بركاتة
> انا مهندس ميكانيكا واعمل في صيانة المستودعات البترولية ومطلوب مني الان تغيير جمالون لمستودع ذو سقف ثابت
> من النوعself suport ارجو المساعدة فيمايتعلق بالتصنيع و التركيب و اي كتب مفيدة فيsteel structure


 http://www.4shared.com/file/43512585/9d845af6/06_design_of_steel_structure.html
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/33495142/c4628141/DESIGN...‎"]www.4shared.com/file/33495142/c4628141/DESIGN...‎[/URL]
www.4shared.com/.../Steel_Structures_full.html‎


----------



## bcomposer (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك عزيزي حامد على المجهود الرائع بس هذا ليس كل الكتاب . هذا فقط المقدمة ولا يوجد اي فصل من فصول الكتاب فهل يمكن ان تساعدني وان لم تستطع ايجاده برجاء اخباري ولكم جزيل الشكر
Heat Transfer) by Gregory Nellis and Sanford Klein (Hardcover - Dec 22, 2008)
Cambridge university press

http://www.amazon.com/Heat-Transfer-...1769918&sr=8-1


----------



## alsotari (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا اريد شكر المهندس حامد شكرا جريلا ... اللهم اجزه الخير خيرا كثيرا مباركا ... 
لقد وضعت سؤالي بقسم الكهرباء فلم اجد جوابا لعلي اجد جوابا هنا ... 

 ..... عـــــــــــــــــــــاجــــــــــــــــــــــل جدا جدا جـدا ...
مشروعي احتاج به مولد كهربائي DC .... حيث ياخذ الطاقة الحركية من محرك احتراق داخلي يعطي 
5hp ,و 3000 rpm....
وكل ما رايته في مواقع النت هو محرك و مولد معا "gasolingenerator "??? 
الرجاء المساعدة بموقع يعطيني المولد وسعره ومواصفاته ... 
جزيتم خيرا مقدما ...


----------



## ho99m (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*من يساعدني انشالله يكون من اهل الجنه*

اخواني واساتذتي اعضاء 
مهندسين العرب
حياكم الله 
انا ادرس في باكستان هندسه اتصالات 
ياخواني اريد كتاب في thermodynamics 
&network analysis
بس يكونين عربي 
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير
دعواتكم
المجهول​


----------



## علي الكبير (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

ارجو المساعدة في موضوع تنصيب مضخات المياه وطرق التثبيت والوزن.
ولكم الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

alsotari قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا اريد شكر المهندس حامد شكرا جريلا ... اللهم اجزه الخير خيرا كثيرا مباركا ...
> لقد وضعت سؤالي بقسم الكهرباء فلم اجد جوابا لعلي اجد جوابا هنا ...
> 
> ...


 


http://polarpowerinc.com/products/generators/index.htm
http://search.junkmail.co.za/view/J...-GENERATOR-12V-DC-Petrol-Engine-F99302-200936
http://www.romanoffindustries.com/catalog_DC_equipment/DC_Generator_motor/57
https://www.apolloduck.com/new/products.phtml?id=392


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا استاذ حامد على المجهود والمعلومات القيمة وكذلك الشكر للمشرفين على الملتقى وادعوا من الله ان يجازيكم خير جزاء


----------



## ابو العز ديوب (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز حامد الحمداوي


----------



## alsotari (2 سبتمبر 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> http://polarpowerinc.com/products/generators/index.htm
> http://search.junkmail.co.za/view/J...-GENERATOR-12V-DC-Petrol-Engine-F99302-200936
> http://www.romanoffindustries.com/catalog_DC_equipment/DC_Generator_motor/57
> https://www.apolloduck.com/new/products.phtml?id=392


 
جزيت خيرا .. كثيرا ...
ولكن هذه المواقع كلها ... diesel generator,,,,!!!!!
ما ابحث عنه مولد فقط بحيث اقوم انا بوصله مع محرك احتراق لتوليد الكهرباء ... ؟؟؟؟ 
او موتور يصلح لاستخدامه كمولد ... ؟؟ .... ؟؟؟ ...


----------



## كريم يونس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم واتمنى لكم صياما مقبولا
ارجو منكم اعلامي عن رقم الصفحة التي فيها مشروع للطلبة بعنوان(operation and maintanance in spark ignition engine) وشكرا


----------



## طلال ا (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو ان تمدوني بالمساعده ضرورى في هذا الموضوع
تخفيض استهلاك الوقود باستخدام hho gas


----------



## مهندس كساره (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الاعزا انا مهندس ميكانيكا معدات ثقيله واريد مساعدتكم في كيفية تشغيل كساره لان ماعندي الخبره الكافيه فيها ارجو الرد ولكم الشكر


----------



## zaghal (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليم و رحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ...

ارجو من اخواني تزويدنا - ان امكن- بكتب او مقالات او ...
تتعلق بظواهر ميكانيكية وردت بالقران الكريم
او اعجاز في الهندسة الميكانيكية ورد في القران الكريم - ان صح التعبير -

ارجو تزويدي بهذا ان امكن .

نفعني الله واياكم بالقران العظيم

:81::81::81::81::81::81:

:87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87:


----------



## مدني ميكانيكي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*طلب مساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
شباب عندي واجب مرا مهم وعليه درجات كثير وماني عارف أحله
شباب الله يجزاكم خير ساعدوني لاني والله متورط ومحتاج مساعدتكم( الواجب في مادة التشحيم في التصميم الميكانيكي) الواجب مرفق في المرفقات)​ 
guys, I have a very important homework carries a worth mark. I tried to do it but I could not. So, please please help me in that​ 
the homework is attached in the attachments. noting that, the course is called lubrication in machine design​ 

I will be much pleased for u If you helped me​ 
Thank you​


----------



## سلمان 333 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا ممكن اي كتاب عن نظرية المكائن عربي او انكليزي


----------



## الطالب المسلم (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يجزيكم الخير
انا منزل هذا الفصل مادتين بقولو انهم صعبات جدا
فارجو منكم مساعدتي باي شيء يسهل علي الموضوع من كتب او فيديوهات او اي شيء تاني
مع العلم انه دراستي باللغة الانجليزية يعني يا ريت يكون شغلات بالعربي
المادتين هم (ديناميكا متقدمة واهتزازات)و(تصميم 1)
انا بستنى ان شاء الله*


----------



## En.hasan ashknani (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخواني الاعزاء

انا طالب في المملكة المتحدة سنة اخيره - هندسة ميكانيكية 

وابي اسوي مشروع تخرج بالتكييف .. 

وانا عندي فكره بس ابي أحد يساعدني فيها 

الكل يعرف تيكون ثلج على المبخر وان لازم نقوم بإذا بة الثلج عنه لكي تكون 

جودة التكيف عالية .. فأنا ابي احط [ هيتر - سنسر ] يستشعر عند تكون الثلج 

ويبدأ العمل بإذابة الثلج بدون والله ما اظطر اني اوقف المكيف و ايب شركة صيانة 

ويكون الهيتر عبارة عن سلك موياه سنسر او قطعة اسشتعار او سنسر يقوم بهل عمل

فياليت احد يقدر يفيدني او يقدر ينصحني بشيء ثاني ..

تحياتي


----------



## حاتم الخير (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخوتي الكرام
أرجو المساعدة في إيجاد أي معلومات عن المكابس الهيدروليكية (اليدوية أو الآلية) من حيث طريقة العمل ومجالات الإستخدم والأعطال الشائعة
وفقكم الله وبارك مسعاكم


----------



## رفعت سلطان (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمشرفين على المنتدى
عند سؤال عايز الرد علية
نعلم تماما ان الرشاش فى غرفة الحتراق لمحركات الديزل
مكون من جزئين ولايوجد بينهم جوان لان درجة الحرارة تكون عالية جدا وهى كفيلة بحرق اى جوان يركب
1-
كيف لايتسرب الوقود من بين الجزئين داخل الغرفة
2-
ماهى درجة حرارة الوقود لحظة الحقن
برجاء الرد من مهندسى الديزل


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (6 سبتمبر 2009)

إلى الأستاذة المشرفين على الأقسام الميكانيكية 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
إنني سبق أن شاركت بموضوع عن اللحام ، وموضوع آخر عن السلامة والصحة المهنية.
ولي الرغبة في المشاركة في عدة موضوعات أخرى ، علما بأن هذه الموضوعات تتخللها أشكال ورسومات هندسية .
والسؤال : كيف أرسل المواضيع التي تحتوي على بعض الأشكال والرسوم الهندسية .
أرجو الرد على رسالة على بريدي الآتي :-
[email protected]
 مع تحياتي لجميع العاملين بملتقى المهندسين العرب،
د. أحمد زكي حلمي​​


----------



## المهندسه نسمه (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عاوزه حد يفدنى ويجيب عليه
لماذا لا يوجد موتور 7 سلندر


----------



## mohammad taha (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ...ارجو من الاخوة افادتى فى وضع مخطط لدائرة مفتاح السيارة ذو الثلاث لمبات الذى يحول من الغاز للبنزين والعكس حيث ان هناك جزء محروق ولا ادرى نوعه وحيث ان هذا المفتاح غالى الثمن واصلاحه بسيط جدا بعد معرفة الدائرة الكهربية .........ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mojahedsaber (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
أنا مهندس ميكانيكي في اخر سنة 
الرجاء مساعدتي في تصميم شبكة نفط لأحد الحقول أو شبكة مياه لأحد الأبراج أو كيفية إختيار أنواع المضخات و الخزانات في أحد المشاريع النفطية أو كيفية إختيار الأنابيب الناقلة للنفط و كيفية الحصول علي أفضل أداء لها بتقدم السنين أو ما يعرف ب (age effect )


----------



## مروه مامون (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالبه في كلية الهندسه عندي مشروع (الطاقه الشمسيه لانارة الشوارع )ارجو مساعدتكم ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم م حامد انا اود ان اشكر حضرتك فعلا عن المبادره دي لمساعده الاخرين وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين بارك الله فيك انت ومن ساهم في مساعده الاخرين وكل عام وحضرتك بالف خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

المهندسه نسمه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عاوزه حد يفدنى ويجيب عليه
> لماذا لا يوجد موتور 7 سلندر










الاخت المهندسه نسمه
توجد مثل هكذا محركات وخصوصا في الصناعات الخاصه .. واليك هذا الخبر الطريف
مه ارق التحايا
http://thekneeslider.com/archives/2006/05/10/radial-engine-powered-motorcycle/


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> السلام عليكم م حامد انا اود ان اشكر حضرتك فعلا عن المبادره دي لمساعده الاخرين وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين بارك الله فيك انت ومن ساهم في مساعده الاخرين وكل عام وحضرتك بالف خير


 
شكرا لك ست عبير
والله انه لمن دواعي سروري مرورك هنا اشكرك كل الشكر
وكل عام وانتي بالف خير وصحة وسلامه
مع ارق واعذب المنى​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مروه مامون قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالبه في كلية الهندسه عندي مشروع (الطاقه الشمسيه لانارة الشوارع )ارجو مساعدتكم ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


 

search in term ( Street Lighting Solar Systems
http://www.meet-egypt.com/Downloads/SS/SSL.pdf
http://mnes.nic.in/pdf/solar_led_street.pdf
http://www.eetindia.co.in/STATIC/PDF/200908/EEIOL_2009AUG13_OPTO_TA_01.pdf?SOURCES=DOWNLOAD
http://www.sollatek.com/case-studies/Solar streetlighting caseHistory.pdf
see the below pages​street *lights* solar solar *panels* street lighting street lighting *system* street lighting *lamps*
thank you​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مروه مامون قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالبه في كلية الهندسه عندي مشروع (الطاقه الشمسيه لانارة الشوارع )ارجو مساعدتكم ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


 ​


مروه مامون قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالبه في كلية الهندسه عندي مشروع (الطاقه الشمسيه لانارة الشوارع )ارجو مساعدتكم ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


 

search in term ( Street Lighting Solar Systems
http://www.meet-egypt.com/Downloads/SS/SSL.pdf
http://mnes.nic.in/pdf/solar_led_street.pdf
http://www.eetindia.co.in/STATIC/PDF/200908/EEIOL_2009AUG13_OPTO_TA_01.pdf?SOURCES=DOWNLOAD
http://www.sollatek.com/case-studies/Solar%20streetlighting%20caseHistory.pdf
see the below pages​street *lights* solar solar *panels* street lighting street lighting *system* street lighting *lamps*
thank you​


----------



## Shaheen81 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا طالب في السنة الأخيره أدرس الهندسة الميكانيكيه و مشروع تخرجي عن تصميم و بناء سيارة الكارت Kart تعمل بواسطة خلايا الوقود وهي صديقة للبيئة .
أرجو من لديه معلومات و نصائح أو من سبق أن عمل مشاريع من هذا النوع أن يفيدنا وله ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## berezag (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أمتلك SolidWorks 2007 الذي يحتوي على CosmosWorks. لكن أريد تفعيل CosmosWorks professional حيث يطلب مني licence على شكل licence.dat .
كيف أتحصل عليها.
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## berezag (9 سبتمبر 2009)

قمت بتفعيل ال CosmosMotion في ال SolidWorks لكن النافذة (l'onglet ) في الأسفل لا تظهر يعني مثل النافذة السفلى التي تظهر عند تشغيل ال Animateur .
الحل بارك الله فيكم


----------



## top2006 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي سؤال بخصوص عمل التروس من حيث السرعة ونقل الحركة وخاصتا في الكيير بوكس فانا لست مهندس ميكانيك ولكن لدي بحث ومرتبط بفكرة الكيبر بوكس ولا استطيع ان احسب سرعة الحركة للتروس 
اذا ممكن كتاب او بحث بخصوص هذا الموضوع واذا كان باللغة العربية افضل ... ولكم جزيل الشكل


----------



## ROWDB (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في البداية احب ان اهنئ مشرفي و اعضاء المنتدى بحلول الشهر الكريم ،، وتقبل الله صياكم وقيامك

وها انا على مفترق طرق وحيرة من امري 

فلدي قبول بتخصص Material science ،، ولدي قبول ايضا في Engineering Management 

مع العلم اني خريج هندسة ميكانيكة ( حديث تخرج ) ولا املك من الخبرة شي

فاتمنى منكم تبصيري وتنويري بخبرتكم ،، 
وهل سوق العمل على المستوى الخليجي والسعودي بشكل خاص يميل الى احداهن
وهل من الممكن الجمع بينهما 


انيورني مشكورين


----------



## alkamre (9 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عضو جديد واريد استفسار كيفية حسابة احمال الغرفة بالبي تي يو


----------



## motaz.24 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

داير بحث بعنوان القدره اللازمه لعمل الضاغط


----------



## mansour masry (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بداية اشكر جميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى 
ادارة ومشرفين واعضاء 

اريد ممن له المعرفة مواصفات المراجل البخارية 
وشروط تركيبها 

شاكر لكم تعاونكم ​


----------



## mojahedsaber (11 سبتمبر 2009)

كتب عن كشف التسرب في المواسير و الشبكات


----------



## hamadaelbashmohand (12 سبتمبر 2009)

انا طالب بكليه الهندسه جامعه عين شمس بحثت كثيرا عن اماكن للتدريب حتى اكتسب الخبره فى فتره دراستى الجامعيه


----------



## خالدابوعاشور (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل ارجو الشرح بطريقة مبسطة واتمنى لو كان الشرح ب اللغة العامية الدارجة فى اوساط السائقين وعندى مشكلة فى السيارة وهى ان السيارة عندما اقونم بنقل الحركة على الغيار الاول اسمع صوت عال وقالوا انها اسطوانة السيارة هل هذا الكلام صحيح ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## عبدالسلام شاهين (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو من كافة الاخوة الزملاء-لمن بستطيع - تنزيل مواصفات الجمعية الامريكية لمهندسي السباكة 
coades of american society of plumbing engineers <aspe<
حتي تعم الفائدة للجميع ولكم سلفا جزيل الشكر


----------



## Deadlyarmy (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*طلب تصميم*

 انا كنت عايز شكل او تصميم مروحة سحب هواء تدرو على سرعة عالية جدا
او شكل الضاغط و مروحته التوربينية ؟ ممكن
 و على فكرة بمجرد ماحضرتك هاتدينى الرد هنفذه عشان محتاجه جدا 
 شكرا ارجو الرد و الاهتمام


----------



## مهندس الكوكب (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا محمد محمود صوري طالب في الصف العاشر اعيش في الكويت جنسيتي مصري وبناء على ما اعرفة اعتقد انا موضوعي له علاقة بالميكانيكة وموضوعي هو :
اريد صناعة دراجة تمشي بضغط الهواء وسيكون خزان وقودها عبارة عن هواء مضغوط ومحركها محرك هواء بسيط وهذه فكرة الدراجة العامة وستكون الدراجة صديقة البيئة وسهلة الاستعمال وعملية جدا وكل ما اريدة منكم اعطائي المزيد من المعلومات واريد ان اعرف من اين ااتي بمحرك الهواء واتمنى انا يساعدني مهندس ويعطيني المعلومات بخبرتة ويكون المهندس في دولة الكويت 
واتمنى الاهتمام بموضوعي وشكرا​


----------



## عادل منير (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكركم على الموضوع الرائع دة بس انا ليا طلب مش سؤال اذا سمحتمولى 
انا حاصل على بكالوريوس تعليم صناعى شعبة سيارات وجرارات دفعة 2006 تقدير عام جيد جدا ترتيب 5 ع الدفعة اشتغلت فى احد مراكز الخدمة العامة لمدة سنتين وللاسف تركت العمل لظروف خارجة عن ارادتى والحمد لله عندى خبرة قدرا ما جيدة 
للاسف من شهر فبراير 2009 الى الان لم اجد اى فرصة للعمل بأى توكيل او مركز خدمة فى اى مكان بالجمهورية سعيت على قدر المستطاع بجرائد ونت وارسال سي فى وللاسف لم اجد 
من لدية اى فرصة ارجو مساعدتى لاننى بحاجة للعمل والمال معا 
والله ولى التوفيق 
للمواصلة موبايل 7614433 / 012


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

Deadlyarmy قال:


> انا كنت عايز شكل او تصميم مروحة سحب هواء تدرو على سرعة عالية جدا
> او شكل الضاغط و مروحته التوربينية ؟ ممكن
> و على فكرة بمجرد ماحضرتك هاتدينى الرد هنفذه عشان محتاجه جدا
> شكرا ارجو الرد و الاهتمام


 
http://www.alpinefan.com/alpineair_vertexfanspecs.php
http://www.alpinefan.com/alpineair_heavydutyexfanspecs.php
http://www.barronfan.com/
http://filespump.com/download_file.php?file=9183651&desc=dt7+fane+of+the+forgotten+gods.pdf


----------



## haytham kamal (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو المساعده .. خطوات قياس ووزن عمود الطلمبات offset alignment check

ولكم كامل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## سيارات 001 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلام وبعد
أنا طالب هندسة سيارات أرجوا منكم عرض أفلام ميكانيكية عن أجزاء السيارة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسانين علام (15 سبتمبر 2009)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا خريج 2009 وعايز معلومات عن المعدات الثقيلة (لوادر وحفرات)


----------



## مهندسة زهرة (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن تساعدوني انا ابحث عن مضخات غاطسة تتحمل محركاتهاحرارة يعني مثلا لسحب مياه كبريتية ...اين اجدهم مواصفات هالمضخات...افيدوني...جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## s.n.s (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا .. انا خلصت مرحلة الثانوية هاي السنة وكتير متحمسة لموضوع الهندسة الميكانيكية لكن الكل عم بقولي انو الموضوع وفرص العمل للذكور فقط ... بدي استفسر عن هاد الموضوع ويا ريت تساعدوني بهالقرار


----------



## محمد الاسيوط (16 سبتمبر 2009)

:81:شكرا علي هذه المواضيع المهمة جدا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

haytham kamal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ارجو المساعده .. خطوات قياس ووزن عمود الطلمبات offset alignment check
> 
> ولكم كامل التقدير والاحترام


 
www.alignmentmeasurement.co.uk/Advanced-Shaft...‎http://images.google.ae/imgres?imgu...ges?q=offset+alignment+check&gbv=2&hl=ar&sa=G


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

s.n.s قال:


> مرحبا .. انا خلصت مرحلة الثانوية هاي السنة وكتير متحمسة لموضوع الهندسة الميكانيكية لكن الكل عم بقولي انو الموضوع وفرص العمل للذكور فقط ... بدي استفسر عن هاد الموضوع ويا ريت تساعدوني بهالقرار


 

تمت اجابة هذا السؤال اكثر من مره . ويمكنك الرجوع الى صفحات سابقه .. اما فرص العمل فهي متوفره وكثيره في المجال الميكانيكي .. وشكرا لك​


----------



## haytham kamal (16 سبتمبر 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> www.alignmentmeasurement.co.uk/advanced-shaft...‎


 

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك يا اخى
بس اتا معنديش الجهاز الليزر 
عندى فقط اجهزه يدويه ولكن طريقتها صعبه شويه
ياريت تحاول تشوفها ولك كامل التقدير


----------



## لوتس2009 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

انا طالبة بهندسة التصميم الميكانيكي سنة اولى وما بعرف عنها شي 
بتمنى تحكولي عنها وشو بصير بشتغل اخر شي شي اتخرج
وشو رايكن فيها لبنت


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

لوتس2009 قال:


> انا طالبة بهندسة التصميم الميكانيكي سنة اولى وما بعرف عنها شي
> بتمنى تحكولي عنها وشو بصير بشتغل اخر شي شي اتخرج
> وشو رايكن فيها لبنت


 

مبروك عليك الاختصاص الرائع والجميل يا لوتس
انتي ستدرسين التصميم الميكانيكي وهو ملائم جدا لجنسك .. وستدرين مقاومة المواد strength of matereals .. وعلم التصميم للمكائن والمعدات .. وستدرين الرسم الهندسي ... وهيفي الاغلب مواضيع جميله وقريبة الى العقل والادراك ... اما بعد التخرج فانك ستعملين في مجال التصميم .. وستكونين المرجع الهندسي لمهندسي الصيانه والتشغيل .... شكرا لك​


----------



## حسن العيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم رجاءا رايد حلول هذا الكتاب مااعرف شلون رجاءااااااااا الي يقدر يدزه على [email protected]

mechanical engineering design joseph e.shigley sixth edition وحلول كتاب thery of machines by r.s.khurmi and j.k.gupta


----------



## حسن العيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم رجاءا رايد حلول هذا الكتاب مااعرف شلون رجاءااااااااا الي يقدر يدزه على [email protected]

mechanical engineering design joseph e.shigley sixth edition وحلول كتاب thery of machines by r.s.khurmi and j.k.gupta رايدهن ضروري لان عندي دراسه بيهن واكو اسئله ما اعرفهه رجاءاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن العيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*رجاءااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

 السلام عليكم رجاءا رايد حلول هذا الكتاب مااعرف شلون رجاءااااااااا الي يقدر يدزه على [email protected]

mechanical engineering design joseph e.shigley sixth edition وحلول كتاب thery of machines by r.s.khurmi and j.k.gupta


----------



## Rachid w (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الى الاخوة في تخصص الميكانيك
شاركت مؤخرا في مسابقة ثقافية ولم استطع الإجابة عن سؤال في مجال الفيزياء , علما أن تخصصي في إلكترونيات الإتصال و كان السؤال كما يلي: 
الوضع الثابت الذي تتوازن عنده قوتا الدفع و المقاومة هو نقطة الإرتكاز؟؟ و إن كانت الإجابة لا فصحح الخطأ
أرجو من الإخوة الكرام مساعدتي و شكرا مسبقا على كل مجهود ^^


----------



## أحمد رأفت (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت حد يفيدنى ويبعتلى محاضرات وكتب أو اى مواقع عن علم ألأهنزازات الميكانيكية
Mechanical Vibration
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحت ممكن ترد ع القسم الميكانيكي من موضووعي إذا عندك فكرة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1275909#post1275909


----------



## حمكشه سيدو (17 سبتمبر 2009)

انا طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية و نتيجة الاقسام طلعت و جالى قسم حاسب الى و انا دلوقتى محتار بين ثلاث اقسام عاوزكم تساعدونى فى الاختيار بين . انى اكمل فى قسم الحاسب الالى او انى احول الى قسم كهربا او ميكانيكا مع العلم انى ميال شوية لميكانيكا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شوف انت حابب يا يا حمكشة و ادخلة

لازم تدخل قسم بتحبة عشان تبدع فية و تنجح فية

كل الاقسام الحمد لله بنشتغل كويس 

صلى استخارة و اختار


----------



## Rachid w (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*الرجاء المساعدة فهو مجرد سؤال بسيط عجزت عن حله*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الى الاخوة في تخصص الميكانيك
شاركت مؤخرا في مسابقة ثقافية ولم استطع الإجابة عن سؤال في مجال الفيزياء , علما أن تخصصي في إلكترونيات الإتصال و كان السؤال كما يلي: 
الوضع الثابت الذي تتوازن عنده قوتا الدفع و المقاومة هو نقطة الإرتكاز؟؟ و إن كانت الإجابة لا فصحح الخطأ
أرجو من الإخوة الكرام مساعدتي و شكرا مسبقا على كل مجهود ^^


----------



## محمد ابو جنا (19 سبتمبر 2009)

:18:السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم اخواني افادتي بمعاهد كهرباء السيارت الممتازه في اي مكان
2 دورات كميوتر سيارات بنزين:18::18::18::18:


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

طب انا عايز اعرف اه افضل تخصص فى ميكانيكا من حيث طلب سوق العمل والمرتبات هل التبريد والتكييف يعتبر هو المجال الاكثر حظا لمهندسى الميكانيكا زى مابيقول ناس كتير


----------



## fhfhfhfhfh (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*طلب هام .. ارجوا المساعدة بخصوص الرسم الهندسي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا طالب هندسة في اولى ميكانيكا وعايز اتقوى في الرسم الهندسي وخاصة في التجميع فياريت اصحاب الخبرة يجيبوا كتب للتحميل شرح ومسائل عن التجميع في الرسم ... ومعذرة ع الازعاج​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الإخوة الأفاضل المشرفين على قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
تحية طيبة، وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك .. أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات.
أعرفكم بأنني سبق أن شاركت بموضوعين في قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية وهما:-
1. الآلام والأمراض المهنية .. (الآلام الناتجة عن استخدام الحاسب الآلي .. الكمبيوتر) .
2. الأمان الصناعي والسلامة الصناعية.
وشاركت بموضوعين في قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم وهما :-
1. اللحام .. لحام المعادن.
2. اللحام والقطع أسفل سطح الماء. 
وإنني لي الرغبة في المشاركة بموضوعات في قسم الميكانيكا وبعض الموضوعات في الأقسام الأخرى، علماً بأن الموضوعات التي أود أن أشارك بها تحتوي على رسومات وأشكال هندسة ، ومن ثم فإنه يجب إرسالها من خلال ملف Pdf . وإنني لا أعرف هذه الطريقة، ولذلك فقد إستعنت بأحد الزملاء في إرسال بعض الموضوعات السابقة. 
والسؤال .. هل ممكن أرسل لكم الموضوعات المراد نشرها بملتقى المهندسين العرب، على أن تقوموا بوضعها في قسمكم بالطرقة الصحيحة أو تسلموها لمشرف القسم المختص.
إذا كان ذلك ممكن فأرجوا التكرم بالرد على إيميلي الخاص مع إرسال الإيميل الذي أراسلكم علية .. وشكرا.
مع تحياتي لكم وإلى جميع العاملين بمنتدى المهندسين العرب.
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي​ahmedzhelmy​


----------



## عبدالله سدران (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد 
ارجو ممن لدية الخبره بافدادتي عن موضوعي 
معي سيارة هايلوكس م 97 كانت تعاني من الحراره واخذت لها رديتر ومروحه وتماتيك هواء 
ماراحات المشكله بعدين وزنت الديلكون بالجهاز مافاد بعدين قالو لي الراس وغيرته من وكالة السياره بحوالي1360 ريال بعدين سويت للسياره توظيب كامل يشمل جميع القطع الموجوده في المحرك مافاد والمشكلة ليست بالحراره فقط وانما بضغطي على الواير المتجه من الرديتر الى المكينه احصله متحجر معبي هواء الى الاخر 
فمن كان عنده حل لمصيبتي فارجو من الله ثم منه ان يفيدني واكون ممنونه


----------



## future_engineer_10 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتوا ممكن
manual solution of electric circuits 8 edition
الكتاب : Nilsson and Riedel


----------



## أحمد أبوبكر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تحية طيبة للقائمين على هدا الملتقى الطيب الدي قلَ نظيره في العالم العربي واحيي اعضاء هدا الملتقى فهم زينة الملتقى,,,, وبعد
اطرح استفساري مختصا به الاخوة الليبين وبلأخص الدارسين باأكاديمية الدراسات العليا عن طبيعة امتحان القبول والاسئلة الشائعة بالنسبة لمدرسة الهندسة والعلوم التطبيقية ,علما بان القسم المسجل به ادارة مشاريع هندسية وانا خريج هندسة ميكانيكية ولكني متخوف من امتحان القبول , فأفيدوني جزاكم الله خير واريد الايضاح في ضرف 3 ايام لان الامتحان سيكون يوم 26-9-2009


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم لدي سؤوال محيير ماهي اسباب قلة سرعة محركات ديزل اقل من 1500 علما سابقا كانت سرعتها 1500 دورة بالدقيقة واما الان فسرعتها 1400 rpm ممكن اعرف الاسباب


----------



## arab22 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد يا اخي كتب التفريز وماكنات التجليخ باللغة العربية


----------



## ehabelkholy (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول علي المواصفات اللاذمة لشراء ماكينة لحام الاختبارات التي تتم عليها عند الاستلام
واسمحوا لي ان اسجل اعجابي الشديد بهذا الباب


----------



## مشتاق هادي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أنا مشتاق هادي . أود معرفة هل يمكن الإستفادة من الباور ستيرنك (power sterring) الموجود في السيارات لجعله يعمل بدل صندوق التروس في باقي المكائن عدا السيارات بالإستفادة من قوة الزيت في الباور . وبإختصار ووضوح أقول أن لدي محرك كهربائي بقوة (واحد حصان) وعدد دوراته بالدقيقة (2500) أريد أن أوصل حركة هذا المحرك إلى محور دوران ثاني لكي يقوم بتدوير هذا المحور بقوة (4 حصان إلى 5 حصان أو أكثر) وبعدد دورات تصل (3400 إلى 4500) دورة بالدقيقة , وقد قيل لي أن هناك نوع من الباور ستيرنج موجود في السيارات مزود بعنفتين نقوم بربط قضيب العنفة الأولى بالمحرك الكهربائي أعلاه والعنفة الثانية بالمحور المراد توصيل الحركة إليه كما موضح في الصورة المرفقة , فهل يوجد مثل هذا النوع من الباور ومدى صحة هذا الإقتراح , هل لديكم أي أفكار أخرى . أرجو تعزيز إجابتكم بالمخططات والصور وشيء من التفصيل , ولكم الأجر والثواب وخالص الشكر والتقدير ..


----------



## م.محمد الشماع (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*أرجو مساعدتي في بحث ماجستير حول (Investigating of the Crack Effect on the Natural Fre*


----------



## دباس يوسف (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوتي ممكن طلب مساعده في حساب ابعاد مكبس هواء بالابعاد ؟ اصغير حجم ممكن؟ قادر على ضغط 
حتى 2طن المعلوم ان يكون الارتفاع العملي للبستون 15-16 سم 
بقطر = 20-25 مم ................ ؟ 
هو المطلوب .... الجدير بالذكر 
ان البستون المتحرك سوف يصنع من الالمنيوم المعالج 
المطلوب الابعاد . الاقطار . السماكة . التاثير كونها سوف تعمل بسرعة عالية ..؟ ارجو ذكر قوة الضغط 
المطلوبة للخزان ب /بار/ ......... أرجو ان تكون الصورة واضحة

ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## رحيل العمر (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*كيف اعرف انتاج الموظفين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا اخوان اريد منكم المساعده في اعطائي معلومات كيف اعرف انتاج العمال او الموظفين 

في مركز صيانة السيارات ..

قسم الميكانيك 
قسم الكهرباء
قسم السمكرة

اريد كيف احاسب الموظف انتاجه بالساعه او اليوم .
وكيف اعرف هل الموظف انتج اليوم ولا لا

وما هو الاستندر العالمي لهذا النظام في الصيانة 

وشكرا​


----------



## مااجووداا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بحب أسلم عليكن بالأول
وبطلب إذا ممكن حدا يساعدني بمشروع تخرج عن التكييف والتدفئة أو عن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## عادل جوده (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجوا ان يتم تزويدي بروابط كتب عن الاختبارات الهندسيه وخصوصاكتاب1-yahya,el-said,ata,el-erian(amanual inthe testingof materials) U.A.R


----------



## عادل جوده (26 سبتمبر 2009)

وعفوا لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نسيم الفل (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أريد معلومات وصور توضيحية عن البنية البلورية وعيوبها
الرجاء ارسال المعلومات إلى [email protected] 
وشكراً


----------



## aqms (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لو سمحتم اتمنى تنفعوني وتفيدوني ولكم الدعاء بالتوفيق من رب العالمين 

ابحث عن ملف مبسط لشرح نظام المضخات باللغه الانجليزيه ويكون سهل ممتنع غير متقدم 

يعني ملف يعطي موجز ومقدمه عن انظمة وانواع المضخات وكيفية عملها 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## zozoyano (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم..........الى من يهمه امر الهندسة المدنية
انا هندسة مدنية وسالوني وماعرفت اجاوب!!!!!!!!!
في حالة بناء قاعة كبيرة المساحة وهناك عدم رغبة في استخدام اعمدة لجمالية القاعة مالبديل عن الاعمدة؟
ارجوكم رد سريع


----------



## حسين طه عبيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انامهندس ميكانيكى اريد شرح وافى عن الحقن الالكترونى فى محركات البنزين


----------



## حسين طه عبيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

فى الاليات الكتر بلر يمكننا معرفة تحديد الاسنانtipsبمايسمىj familyهذايعنى اذا كان لدينا مثلا سن جردل حفارexcavatorونريد تشغيلها فى حفار اخر نرجع الى الjfamilyويكون مكتوب على ديباجة فى ظهر جردل الحفار اذا كان الرقم المكتوب على الديباجة مثلاj300هذا يعنى ان المسافة بين سنتر حافة السنتينبالقياس يساوى 300mmبعد التاكد من القياس نذهب الى جدول الكات ونقرا الرقم المتسلسل للسن وبالتالى نكون قد عرفنا رقم السن ومايوازيها من ارقام متسلسلة فى الموديلات الاخرى


----------



## dodo_dovelike (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد إذن معاليك ممكن شرح لبرنامج الفورتران


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (27 سبتمبر 2009)

إلى arab22 الذي يسأل عن كتب عن التفريز وماكينات التجليخ باللغة العربية 
*أولا : *
بالنسبة لكتاب التفريز باللغة العربية .. فنصيحتي لك باقتناء كتاب تكنولوجيا التفريز للمهندس/ أحمد زكي حلمي ، فإن هذا الكتاب يشرح التفريز وطرق التشغيل بالقوانين والأمثلة المحلولة من الألف .. إلى الياء ، أقصد بأن الكتاب ممتاز .. ممتاز .. ممتاز ، وهو صادر عن الناشر دار الكتب العلمية للنشر والتوزيع بالقاهرة .. مصر.

*ثانيا : *
كتاب ماكينات التجليخ ، فإنني قرأت كتاب بعنوان / ماكينات التجليخ العادية والأوتوماتيكية ، وهو صادر عام 1960م .. أي إنه كتاب قديم جدا للمؤلف / محمد أحمد زهران ، وقوانينه وكل معلوماته مبنية على النظام الإنجليزي بالبوصة وهو صادر عن مكتبة الأنجلو المصرية بالقاهرة ، وقد قرأت كتب أفضل منه بكثير تحتوي على أبواب عن ماكينات التجليخ لنفس المؤلف السابق ذكره وهو المهندس / أحمد زكي حلمي وأعتقد أنها تفيدك أكثر ، هذه الكتب بعنوان / أساسيات تكنولوجيا الورش (تشغيل المعادن بالقطع) ، وكتاب / أساسيات هندسة الإنتاج.
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .
 م. سعيد عبد الغفار على .. مصر


----------



## hmeedooo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوةالاعزاء السلام عليكم اينما كنتم 
ارجو لو تكرمتم ان تذودوني بمعلومات عن (ndt) وبعض المراجع والمعاهد المعترفة التي تدرس فيها
وجزاكم اللة الف خير......
ولكم كل الود والاحترام
حميد صديق​


----------



## mustafa d (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو ان اجدتقرير حول الية عمل الحفاره السلكيه لكري الانهار


----------



## يوسف التونسي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم
أريد معرفة ما يوجد من ميكانيزمات تقوم بتركيب الإطار على نصفي عجلة الطائرة
(assembly a tire on 2 half wheels)

و جازاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

يوسف التونسي قال:


> * السلام عليكم*
> *أريد معرفة ما يوجد من ميكانيزمات تقوم بتركيب الإطار على نصفي عجلة الطائرة*
> *(assembly a tire on 2 half wheels)*
> 
> *و جازاكم الله كل خير*


 http://flashoffroad.com/Maintenance/wheels_tires/tirechange.htm
http://www.dippy.org/svcman/sm03a.html


----------



## ابو النجوم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا الفصل هاد تخصصت ميكاترونكس وباخد مادة اسمها متيريل ساينس ما بعرف حاس حالي مش منيح فيها فيا ريت الي عندو اقتراح وشكرا


----------



## ahna_88 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو المساعدة 
انا عملت تنصيب لبرنامج السوليد وورك 2009 بس البرنامج ما نزل كامل 
في بــ add -in عندي ناقص الـ solidworks simulation 
في ملفات تنصيب خصوصي من اجل هذه الاضافات بتيجي مع البرنامج
أرجو في المساعدة في الحصول عليها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد شرح كامل لصيانة محركات الديزل الكبيرة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد حوشية (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

انا مهندس ميكانيكي اريد حلول كتاب كتاب اسمه
mechanisms and dynamics of machinery
وشكرا :11:
[email protected]


----------



## زكي حامد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن المعدن(St-52) وخصوصا نسب العناصر الموجودة به مع مواصفاته الميكانيكية .........مع فائق تقديري واحترامي


----------



## elkhouly2060 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة ارجو الرد الدراسة داخل الميكانيكا هل هى صعبة للغاية ولا هى بنحتاج بعض الملاحظات والدراسة الخاصة علشان تكون كويسة وايه رايكم فى الميكانيكا بصراحة من حيث فرصة العمل والدراسة


----------



## yozmq (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*diesel generator*

والله انا عايز لو سمحتم كتاب diesel generator auxiliry systems and instruments by mohammed abdulqader


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

زكي حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن المعدن(St-52) وخصوصا نسب العناصر الموجودة به مع مواصفاته الميكانيكية .........مع فائق تقديري واحترامي


 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]C[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Si[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mn[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]P[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]S[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.22Max[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.35Max[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.60Max[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.040Max[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.040Max[/FONT]​

e.g.Al 0.020)

http://www.e-pipe.co.kr/DIN/1630.htm
http://wtc.nist.gov/pubs/NISTNCSTAR1-3DDraft.pdf
http://wtc.nist.gov/pubs/NISTNCSTAR1-3DDraft.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

زكي حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن المعدن(St-52) وخصوصا نسب العناصر الموجودة به مع مواصفاته الميكانيكية .........مع فائق تقديري واحترامي


http://www.e-pipe.co.kr/DIN/1630.htm
http://wtc.nist.gov/pubs/NISTNCSTAR1-3DDraft.pdf


----------



## on of (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده إلا كل الأعضاء والمشرفين انا محتاج مساعدتكم انا عندي فكره بسيطه عن مكينه دباب بسم الله نبدء عن الفكره:
انا عندي سياره اطفال كبيره وعندي مكينه دباب بانزين طبعا ياليت تساعدوني على تركيب المكينه في السياره الأطفال هاذي والله لا ادعيلكم من كل قلبي وشاكر على قرائه الموضوع


----------



## القيشي2009 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ما هي انواع الحساسات المستخدمة في مشروع التعبئة والتغليف ؟


----------



## وليدينهو (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اريد بحث عن الخراطة والة المخرطة ويكون البحث بين 10 الي 15 صفحة باللغة الانجليزية

والسلام عليكم


----------



## سلسبيل محمد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا سلسبيلا طالبة هندسةاطلب المساعدة في موضوع تعلم ال mat lab . وانا بصراحة عضوة جديدة في هذا المنتدى ولا اعرف كيف يمكن لي ان اقدم مشاركاتي ضمن هذا المنتدى.وشكرا لكم


----------



## ابو خالد_18 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا طالب من قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ولدي مشروع اخذت فكرتة من اليوتيوب وتم تنفيذة عمليا والله الحمد ولكن عندي مشكلة عن كيفية وضع الحسابات لهذا المشروع وماهي القوانين التي يجب ان استخدمها فيه وهذا مقطع الفيديو نبع المشرع *Mechanical Design Project* افيدوني في عمل الحسابات قدر الامكان وشكرا لكم


----------



## bbmo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد معلومات حول تشكيل المعادن وصناعة الدبابات والطائرات


----------



## مهندسة زهرة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسة زهرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا ممكن تساعدوني انا ابحث عن مضخات غاطسة تتحمل محركاتهاحرارة يعني مثلا لسحب مياه كبريتية ...اين اجدهم مواصفات هالمضخات...افيدوني...جزاكم الله كل خير


 
اخواني الكرم ليش ماحدا جاوبني انتظر الرد منك......
مشكورين...​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الإخوة المشرفين على الهندسة الميكانيكية 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 أعرفكم بأنني شاركت في المنتدى ب 15 موضوع ، وفوجئت عند تصفحي للموقع بأن 6 موضوعات لي مكتوب أمامها .. (منقول) .... !!
وهي الموضوعات التالية :-
1. سباكة المعادن
2. مقارنة بين محركات البنزين ومحركات الديزل
3. تشغيل الأسطح المخروطية
4. السلبة على المخرطة
5. الخرط اللامركزي
6. تشغيل المعادن بالقطع
كيف تكون هذه الموضوعات منقولة وهي من كتبي ومن مؤلفاتي .. أرجو البحث جيدا في هذه الموضوعات .. وهل هي منقولة فعلا ، أم إنها مجرد تطابق في العناوين. 
وأفيدكم علما بأنني سوف أتوقف عن المشاركة في أي موضوعات آخرى .. إلى أن يتم تصحيح هذا الخطأ.
 مع تحياتي،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## ميدو ميكا (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .. 
انا من مصر و في سنة 3 ميكانيكا قوى 
و كنت عاوز اروح اتدرب في شركات بس انا مش عارف ايه الشركات اللي ممكن اروحلها عشان اتدرب فلو اي حد عارف يقول و جزاه الله خير ..


----------



## الزين222 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
اخواني عندي استفسار وا بقى منكم الافاده لو تكرمتوا
انا خريج كليه الجبيل الصناعيه في السعوديه تخصصي هندسه بوليمرات دبلوم عالي وابقى اكمل دراستي لكن التخصص مافي بكالوريس
ايش رايكم في الجامعه الخليجيه في البحرين تخصص هندسه ميكانيكيه
وابقى اسال هل يقبلون لي ساعات 
وهل الجامعه الخليجيه معترف فيها في السعوديه
وهل تنصحوني بهالجامعه


----------



## salah nasr (6 أكتوبر 2009)

سوال اريد معرفه كيفيه تركيب البوابات الامنيه الخاصه بمرور الاشخاص من حيث التركيب المكانيكي والكهربائي


----------



## محمد البنوليدي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام علكم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مهندس ميكانيكي في الفصل الاخير واريد مساعدتي في اقتراح فكرة مشروع في مادة ميكانيكا الموائع
وشكرا


----------



## ahmed abisalama (7 أكتوبر 2009)

energy and economics
ارجوكم افيدونى................


----------



## Sunset101 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

انا عندي استفسار عن عملية التقطير 
طبعا اول مرحلة للماء انه يعمل له تسخين , فممكن اعرف ايش انواع الاجهزة المستخدمة للتسخين و انواع المواد ايضا ؟


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (7 أكتوبر 2009)

how can i calculate polar moment of inertia for pump


----------



## غريب ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

انا طالب قسم ميكانيكا بور عاوز اعرف شركات بترول او سيارات بدرب طلبه سواء كانت داخل مصر او خارجها وسواء كانت بفلوس او مدعمه او مجانيه


----------



## غريب ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

عاوز اعرف شركات البترول او السيارات التي تقبل تدريب طلبه سواء كانت داخل مصر او خارجها


----------



## رنتيسي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الرجاء المساعدة في الحصول على معلومات عن دراسة الهندسة في جامعات دولة الهند :-​
1- تكلفة الدراسة حتى الحصول على شهادة الباكالوريوس 
2- اسماء افضل واقوى الجامعات المعتمدة دوليا
3- تكلفة دراسة اللغة الإنجليزية وما هو نظام دراستها (أول ثلاث اشهر او مع بداية دراسة الهندسة وما مدة دراسة اللغة بالتحديد سنة ام بضعة اشهر .
4- تكلفة (المأكل -المشرب - المسكن )واي المناطق افضل للعيش فيها .
5- كم سنة يلزم للحصول على شهادة الباكالوريس في اي مجال في الهندسة 
6- اتمنى ان تزودونني بأسماء مواقع الجامعات المعتمدة دوليا في الهند واي مواقع عن جامعات الهند قد تفيدني .
7- ما هي شروط التي تفرضها الجامعة على الطلبة الذين يودون دراسة اي فرع هندسة (مثل : الحد الأدنى للمعدل الدراسي . واي شروط اخرى )
8- اي نصائح يحب الإخوة المهندسين والاعضاء ان يقدموها لي (ما هي افضل منطقة من حيث تكلفة السكن والمطاعم والاسواق والمواصلات والجامعات ).
وأتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل وأتمنى ان تردوا على مشاركتي بسرعة ​
:78:اتمنى لكم التوفيق مع جزيل الشكر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## wael1989 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*استفسار عن كتاب*

ممكن ان اجد هذا الكتاب مع حلوله vector mechanics for engineers dynamics وشكرا


----------



## عباس العزاوي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج الى اي معلومات في مجال كابسات النفايات رجاء )rear loader garbage truck
جزيل الشكر لكم وياريت اذا ممكن بسرعة خصوصا في مجال المواصفة الهندسية


----------



## waoua (8 أكتوبر 2009)

je suis un téchnicien en fabrication mécanique ,et j'ais besoin d'un projet de fin de formation s'il est possible svp


----------



## مشتاق هادي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

أرجو التفضل ممن لديه الخبرة في مساعدتي لتصميم صندوق التروس (cares box) وإعطائي قياسات التروس التفصيلية لأن لدي ماكنة يتطلب تشغيلها قوة تدويربالمواصفات التالية :- قوة حصانية مقدارها = من 4.5 إلى 6 h.p و عدد الدورات = من 3400 إلى 3600 دورة / بالدقيقة علما ً أن لدي محرك كهربائي ذو المواصفات التالية :- قوة حصانية مقدارها = 1 h.p و عدد الدورات = 2500 دورة بالدقيقة أي أريد أن أجعل صندوق التروس أعلاه حلقة وصل بين المحرك الكهربائي والماكنة , وأرجو من السادة الكرام أن يزودوني بمخطط توضيحي إن أمكن كون إختصاصي هو في هندسة البرامجيات وليس الميكانيك ولكن لدي بعض المعلومات المتواضعة في مجال الميكانيك ولكم جزيل الشكر وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالكم ..


----------



## احمد مكائن2007 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا المهندس احمد علي من العراق وعضو جديد في منتدى ملتقى المهندسين العرب بصراحه رأيي بهذا المنتدى هو انه هذا المنتدى رائع جدا والمهندس المشترك بهذا المنتدى لايخاف من اي مضايقات بالعمل لان هذا المنتدى هو الجدار الذي يستند عليه المهندس عند اي مشكلة في العمل. سؤالي هو هل استطيع ان احصل على كتاب او محاضرات باللغه العربيه تخص كيفيه انشاء منظومة الماء(منظومة تغذيه كامله لمنطقه او مدينه) او القواعد الاساسيه شيئ من هذا القبيل ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير ووفقكم الله لخدمة الناس


----------



## future_engineer_10 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

سلسبيل محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا سلسبيلا طالبة هندسةاطلب المساعدة في موضوع تعلم ال mat lab . وانا بصراحة عضوة جديدة في هذا المنتدى ولا اعرف كيف يمكن لي ان اقدم مشاركاتي ضمن هذا المنتدى.وشكرا لكم


 
ماذا تريدي اختي من البرنامج انا طالب هندسه واخذ كوري في البرنامج
والبرنامج جيد واجيد استخدامه


----------



## kas2111 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا احب ان اشكر جميع المهندسين واعضاء المنتدي علي كل المجهودات الطيبة ونسأل الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتهم.
ثانيا اود ان اسال عن كيفية الحصول علي خرائط تفصيلية و تصميمات ل lowloader حيث اني لم استطع ايجادها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hoda eng (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم من فضلكم انا طالب فى اولى ميكانيكا قوى بهندسة شبرا ارجو المساعدة [email protected]


----------



## mo_171717 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

* انا بعمل 
scissor lift
وكنت عايز حد يعملى الجزء اللى اقدر اتحكم بيه بالماكينة عن بعد اى اقوم بتحريكها*


----------



## mahdi2009 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*مضخات*

السلام على الجميع .
أنا اطلب من أحبتي وأخواني المساعدة في إيجاد معلومات كاملة و واضحة ومفصلة ويمكن الاستفادة منها في العمل عن المضخات بأنواعها لأنني أرغب بتغير عملي والاتجاة إلى المضخات وصيانتها ,اريد أن ألم بكل ما يخص هذا المجال لكي انجح احقق طموحي .
أرجو المساعدة . والشكر موصول للجميع .:77::79::67::77:​


----------



## مهندسه سميه (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اناعايزة محاضرات تبريد وتكييف رابعة قوى


----------



## the nexest king (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عايز اعرف اكتر عن سقية الحديد برجاء الافادة افادكم الله


----------



## التقنية بالاحساء (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين ... اما بعد
انا طالب على التخرج واطلب مشروع هيدرولك نيومتك وينجذب اليه الدكتور ويكون في نفس الوقت سهل 
حتى لو كان كن صندوق قذف كرات النتس او البيسبول 
ارجو منكم المساعده في اغرب وقت ولكم جزيل الشكر اخواني


----------



## ريم م ا م ا (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انا طالبة ميكانيك في إحدى جامعات بريطانيا..مطلوب مني أقدم فكرة مبدأية عن مشروع التخرج.. ياريت تساعدوني و تنوروني بأفكاركم الطيبة.. ربي يجزيكم كل خير انشاْءالله.


----------



## m.babiker (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​انا عضو جديد واتشرف بالاشتراك في منتدى المهندسين العرب خريج هندسة ميكانيكا جامعه السودن للعلوم والتكنولوجيا .. صراحه المنتدى مفيد جدا وجزاكم الله خير على ما قدمتوه وما ستقدموه
فليكن الله في عون الجميع​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmed_ashmawy قال:


> how can i calculate polar moment of inertia for pump


 http://www.efunda.com/designstandards/beams/MomentOfInertia.cfm?Moment=yc

http://www.engineersedge.com/mechanics_machines/flywheel-polar-inertia.htm


----------



## jemmeli (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*aidez moi*

esselemou 3likom

e5wati 7ejti livre cours et exercice catia (tutoriels) 


svp aidez moi


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ريم م ا م ا قال:


> انا طالبة ميكانيك في إحدى جامعات بريطانيا..مطلوب مني أقدم فكرة مبدأية عن مشروع التخرج.. ياريت تساعدوني و تنوروني بأفكاركم الطيبة.. ربي يجزيكم كل خير انشاْءالله.


 
لا نعرف اسم مشروعك .. لذا لا نستطيع الاجابه او حتى التعليق شكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

jemmeli قال:


> esselemou 3likom
> 
> e5wati 7ejti livre cours et exercice catia (tutoriels)
> 
> ...


 http://www.google.ae/search?as_q=ca...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## rakan gh (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم.انا طالب هندسه ميكانيك في السنه الاخيره وعندي مشروع تخرج عن التكيف والتبريد بواسطه المجمعات الشمسيه(collectors( وارجو المساعده.


----------



## التقنية بالاحساء (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام... اخواني محد رد علي 

ابي مشروع هيدرولك و نيومتك بكرا تسليم المشروع 

اخواني المهندسين


----------



## rakan gh (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم.انا طالب هندسة ميكانيك عندي مشروع تخرج عن التكييف والتبريد بواسطه المجمعات الشمسيه.ارجو المساعده


----------



## mothhel (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نشكر لكم تعاونكم .. وجهودكم المبذوله لخدمة هذا الصرح الشامخ ..

انا مطلوب مني تقرير او مشروع بمعنى اصح .. وهو عن ..

measurement of temperature variation of a flame in axial direction

والمطلوب تعريفه واهدافه واستخداماته و..و..و الخ

اتمنى تفيدوني لأني فعلا ما لقيت حل ..

وجزاكم الله خير ..


----------



## berezag (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

أريد طريقة الربط بين برنامج solidworks et matlab أي تبادل البرمج بينهما


----------



## eng_elsafy (11 أكتوبر 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء انا فى السنه الدراسيه الاخيره وارجو المساعده فى مشروعى وهو بعنوان [plate heat exchanger]


----------



## حسام محي الدين (12 أكتوبر 2009)

اخونى الاعزاء لوحد بعرف حاجه عن كبس خرطيم الهيدروليك من حيس طريقة الكبس


----------



## strength (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني نشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع و المميز 
طلبي يتلخص بـأني ابحث عن solutions manual for design of thermal systems,by stoecker
شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الإخوة المشرفين على قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية​وقسم هندسة السيارات​الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل​المهندس / شكري محمد نوري​المهندس / نايف علي​المهندس / عبد الناصر عجوة​المهندس / العقاب الهرم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​لاحظت في العديد من الموضوعات التي شارك بها الإخوة المهندسين عدم التقيد بكتابة المصطلحات الفنية باللغة العربية ، وعلى سبيل المثل الكلمات التي تكتب في الموضوعات والكلمة المرادفة أو المعنى باللغة العربية هي كالآتي :-​موتور .. محرك​عمود الكرنك .. عمود مرفق​بستم .. مكبس​سنبر .. حلقة​سوسته .. نابض (طبعا ممكن كتابة نابض لولبي ـ نابض حلقي ـ نابض ورقي ـ نابض مخرطي .... وهكذا)​بنز .. مسمار​كامة .. حدبة وجمعها حدبات​وصلة كوبلج .. وصلة جامعة​رولمان بلي .. محمل دحروجي أسطواني أو كروي أو برميلي​جوان .. مانع تسرب (مانع تسرب زيت ـ ضغط)​كلاتش .. قابض (قابض إحتكاكي ـ قابض مخروطي ـ قابض مفرد القرص ـ قابض متعدد الأقراص ـ قابض إحتكاكي ذو طرد مركزي ـ قابض مغتاطيسي ـ .... وهكذا.​كوبلج .. قارنة​فرامل .. مكابح​كوريك .. رافعة​وفي قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية هناك من يكتب مثلا :-​خرط عدل .. خرط طولي​بنطة .. ثاقب​أليزوار .. برغل​سكينة مخرطة .. قلم مخرطة​شنيور .. إلة ثقب يدوية ـ آلة ثقب كهربائية​مضربيطة .. كفة قلاووظ أو كفة لوالب​وهناك العديد من الكلمات ، علما بأنني سبق أن كتب عدة تعليقات بخصوص كتابة المصطلحات باللغة العربية في موضوعات عديدة .. ولكنني وجدتها كثيرة وكثيرة جدا.​لذلك أنا عندي اقتراح إن يقدم الموضوع ويراجع فنيا ولغويا ، ثم يطرح في المنتدي ، علما بأنني أعلم بأن تطبيق مثل هذا العمل يتطلب العديد من المشرفين الأقوياء في اللغة العربية ، ولكنني أردت أن أنوه عن هذا الموضوع ، قد يكون هناك حل أفضل.​ويمكن كتابة هذه الملاحظة في مدخل كل قسم من أقسام المنتدى ..​*على الإخوة المشاركين بالموضوعات المختلفة عليهم التقيد بكتابة المصطلحات العلمية باللغة العربية ، وإذا تعذر إيجاد المصطلح العربي يكتب المصطلح باللغة الإنجليزية*​يجب علينا نحن العرب التقيد باللغة العربية ، حتى ترسخ في أزاننا ونتعود عليها.​وأنا بعتذر على الإطالة ، تقبلوا تحياتي واحترامي.​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## مهندس بالفرن (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كان في موضوع شفته من كم يوم عن صناعة الاطارات واعادة تدويرها وكان موضوع متكامل شرح تركيبة المطاط الصناعة واجزاء الاطار بصورة توضح ذلك ورسم يبين مراحل صناعة الاطار واعادة تصنيعه والاخطار البيئية للاطارات التالفه والكثير الكثير كل هذا كان في موضوع واحد والآن للأسف لا استطيع ان اجده ارجو الافادة الله يوفقكم
وشكرا


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (12 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد بعد اذنكم هذا الكتاب ضروري جدا
theory and design for mechanical measurements
وياريت لو يكون علي رابط سريع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_elsafy (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء هل يوجد برنامج revit للميكانيكا ارجوء الرد رجاء لمن يعرف مع العلم ان برنامج revit هو برنامج للمعماريين 3D.......


----------



## أحمد رأفت (12 أكتوبر 2009)

_*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس حامد الحمداوي._
_أنا أريد كتب عن تصميم القوالب المستخدمة مع Predded Punch_


----------



## sameh_majeed (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ... ارجو ارشادي الى كتاب او منهج او تقرير صاحب خبرة في تصميم و تتفيذ محطات تصفية المياه r.o و المستخدمة في تحلية المياه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 أكتوبر 2009)

sameh_majeed قال:


> السلام عليكم ... ارجو ارشادي الى كتاب او منهج او تقرير صاحب خبرة في تصميم و تتفيذ محطات تصفية المياه r.o و المستخدمة في تحلية المياه


http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/live/g1490/build/g1490.pdf
http://www.epa.gov/region09/waste/p2/projects/metal-reverseosmosis.pdf
http://www.ag.unr.edu/walker/WebPublications/FS-05-08CSREES.pdf
http://www.flawatertreatment.com/pdfs/What_is_Reverse_Osmosis.pdf
http://www.aqua-eng.ae/NR/rdonlyres/7D5272E3-8A7F-47BC-BCB8-5E438BAE3DA2/0/AquaEPCRO5000.pdf​


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*salaam*

I have a question and hop to get answer for it 

I have an exhaust fan, drived by a 55 KW Motor. In this motor there are two bearings
The problem is 
1-	the motor heat rises and reaches very high temp
2-	leakage of the grease from the bearing
These two problems occurred with out any change in the Amp or the current
Can any one figure out the causes and suggest solutions 
Thanks​


----------



## mothhel (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .. استاذ حامد ..

انا لدي طلب في الصفحة السابقة .. وهو مهم جدا .. ومطلوب مني في الوقت الحالي ..


وكان طلبي هو التالي :


نشكر لكم تعاونكم .. وجهودكم المبذوله لخدمة هذا الصرح الشامخ ..

انا مطلوب مني تقرير او مشروع بمعنى اصح .. وهو عن ..

measurement of temperature variation of a flame in axial direction

والمطلوب تعريفه واهدافه واستخداماته و..و..و الخ

اتمنى تفيدوني لأني فعلا ما لقيت حل ..

وجزاكم الله خير ..

وشكرا لكم على تعاونكم معنا ..


----------



## *الفارس* (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم على جميع المهندسين وخاصة حامد الحمداوي 
عندي طلب بسيط وإن شاء الله أرى إجابه 
محتاج مشروع أو تقرير شامل عن:
measurements of flow rate and the effect of square pipe diameter

............ ونأسف على الإطاله وجزاكم الله خير ............


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس/عثمان قال:


> I have a question and hop to get answer for it​
> 
> 
> I have an exhaust fan, drived by a 55 KW Motor. In this motor there are two bearings
> ...


 
اخي العزيز
اولا اذا كان هناك حمل عالي اكثر من التصميم فلا تكون نتائجه ارتفاع الحراراه بل يكون يفصل عن العمل over load اما الحراره فتنتج لسببين
الاول استهلاك البيرنك :: وهذا له مؤشر وهو الاهتزاز الذي يحدث في جسم المحرك
الثاني عدم استقامة المحرك مع محور المروحه وهذا يتضح بالفحص الاعتيادي
اما السبب الاخر والذي هو خارج منظومة المحرك فيكون نتيجة عدم اتزان المروحة ذاتها unbalance فيكون الاهتزاز بين الجزئين واضح تماما .. والحل ان تتابع عمر بيرنات المحرك التشغيليه فاذا كلانت قد تجاوزت الحد المقبول يتوجب استبدالها .. وفصح اتزان المروحه ..وشكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس/عثمان قال:


> I have a question and hop to get answer for it​
> 
> 
> I have an exhaust fan, drived by a 55 KW Motor. In this motor there are two bearings
> ...


اخي العزيز
لابد لي ان اعرف طريقة الربط بين المحرك والمروحه هل هو direct couplinr ام v- belts
اما ليك الكريز فهو نتيجة الحراره العاليه .
راجع العمر التشغيلي لبيرنات المحرك
افحص استقامة المروحه مع المحرك alignment
افحص موازنة المروحة balance​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أكتوبر 2009)

mothhel قال:


> السلام عليكم .. استاذ حامد ..
> 
> انا لدي طلب في الصفحة السابقة .. وهو مهم جدا .. ومطلوب مني في الوقت الحالي ..
> 
> ...


see this site​ 

Introduction​2. Experimental method 3. Result and discussion 3.1. Flame stabilization 3.2. Positive velocity variation 3.3. Negative velocity variation4. Analysis 4.1. Steady flame 4.2. Unsteady flame stretch5. Conclusions Acknowledgements References






Fig. 1. The experimental parameters and the representative flame behavior (_V_m, mean velocity; Δ_V_m, velocity variation; Δ_L_, stroke).

View Within Article






http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&source=hp&q=variation+of+a+flame+in+axial+direction&btnG=%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+Google%E2%80%8F&meta=&aq=null&oq=&rlz=1W1ADFA_en​


----------



## mothhel (14 أكتوبر 2009)

استاذ حامد .. الله يجزاك خير ويعطيك العافيه..


ما قصرت الله يطول عمرك .. وعساك عالقوه


----------



## kemo canna (14 أكتوبر 2009)

what the different between single phase and three phasee??????????
ضرورريييييي الله يخلييك يا بشمهندس


----------



## anarab (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
ممكن كل المعلومات الممكنة عن:
1-المواد المستخدمة فى ارضيات الورش و المصانع
2-المواد ذات التمدد الحرارى المنخفض

شكرا مقدما
*​


----------



## ولد العود (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اعمل فني تشغيل بمحطة كهرباء على توربينات غازيه( ديزل) مارك 6 وفريم 5 
اتمنى ان اجد طلبي ولكم جزيل الشكر
اريد ماهي الامور التي تمنع تشغيل الوحده الغازيه الامور الحساسه critical التي توثر على استمرار انتاج الطاقه 
ويجب عمل صيانه لها باسرع مايمن ولايمكن تجاهلها


----------



## التقنية بالاحساء (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس حامد لماذا لاترد على ماطلبت من سماحتك 

اجبت على الكثير ولم تجب علي 

اريد مشروع هيدروليكي باللغة العربيه


----------



## المهندس ماكس (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*مراكز الدورات لميكانيكا قوى*

يا شباب.... فيه مركز دورات لميكانيكا فى الاميرية اسمه مركز التكنولوجيا المتميز(itc) فارجو ممن لديه معرفة بهذا المركز او اخد دورات هناك انه يفيدنى:
_ايه هى الدورات الموجودة بالمركز ده واسعارها بالنسبة لميكانيكا قوى.
_هل هو مركز معتمد وهل الشغل فيه عملى لان انا زهقت من النظرى وهل المهندسين اللى بيعطوا الدورات على مستوى؟
_عرفت ان فيه خصم للطلبة وانه المفروض احجز قبل الدورة بفترة كبيرة فهل ده صحيح؟
_ارقام التليفون
انا الان فى الفرقة الرابعة ميكانيكا المنصورة وبصراحة محجوبين الى حد ما عن مراكز الدورات التخصصية فارجو من المشرفين او اى مهندس يود المساعدة عمل موضوع يضم مراكز الدورات التخصصية المعتمدة لكى يستفيد الجميع... ننتظر العون كما عودتمونا وشكرا


----------



## أحمد MM (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اولآ أحب أشكر جميع القائمين علي خدمة هذا المنتدي العظيم بفضل اللة وجزاهم اللة خيرآ وبعد أستفساري عن أنظمة الحريق في المباني الكبيرة وكيفية التصميم (fir fighting) وشكرآ.


----------



## دائل00967 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا المهندس دائل مهندس ميكانيكي أطلب إستفسار عن سبب إرتفاع درجة حرارة الجيرات داخل صندوق التروس بالرغم من فك صندوق التروس وتغير البيرنجات التالفة


----------



## حماس الإسلام (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا مهندسه في هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكي واتمني لو اتواصل مع احد المهندسن لتعليم البرامج الخاصه في ال cnc- cam -cad وغيرها من البرامج الكثيرة فارجو التواصل مع احد المهندسين الا يكون شغال عليهم كتير لسهولة التعليم وفهم قصدي بسرعه وغيرها طبعا من برامج الرسم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

دائل00967;1315746 قال:


> أنا المهندس دائل مهندس ميكانيكي أطلب إستفسار عن سبب إرتفاع درجة حرارة الجيرات داخل صندوق التروس بالرغم من فك صندوق التروس وتغير البيرنجات التالفة


 


هناك كمية من الحراره تتولد داخل الصندوق وهي طبيعيه ولا يمكن تفاديها .. اما اذا ازدادت عن المالوف فهذا يعني ان خللا ما قد حدث .. وربما يكون استهلاك في البيرنك او بسبب نوع الزيت المستخدم او كميته او نتيجة لاستهلاك الاسنان او تاكل مواضع البيرنكات في جسم الصندوق .. واحيانا موقع الصندوق اذا كان يعمل في منطقه حاره .. وشكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

kemo canna قال:


> what the different between single phase and three phasee??????????
> ضرورريييييي الله يخلييك يا بشمهندس


 
الطور phase الكهربائي يتكون في المحولات الرئيسيه وحسب التصميم .. فيمكن اخذ منها طور واحد او اثنين او ثلاث .... وحسب المعدات التي تنقسم الى ثلاثة انواع منها من يعمل على واحد او اثنين اوثلاث .. وعموما فان المحولات تنتج ثلاثة اطوار ... وباربعة خطوط تسمى
R -------------------------------------------------
S--------------------------------------------------
T--------------------------------------------------
N----------------------------------------------------​فعند الربط بين اي من R S T و N ... يعطيك طور واحد single phase بفولتيه 220-240​R , S , T---------------------------------------------
N-------------------------------------------------​
وعند الربط بين اي اثنين من R S T يعيك طورين وبفولتيه 380-400 فولت​R -------------------------------------------------
S--------------------------------------------------
T--------------------------------------------------​واذا تم الربط بين الثلاثه فقط يعطيك three phasee و 380-400 فولت
علما ان الاطوار الثلاثة في المحركات الكهربائيه اكثر عزم من غيرها شكرا لك واتنمى ان تسال في قسم الهندسه الكهربائيه لربما هناك معلومة ادق​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

التقنية بالاحساء قال:


> مهندس حامد لماذا لاترد على ماطلبت من سماحتك
> 
> اجبت على الكثير ولم تجب علي
> 
> اريد مشروع هيدروليكي باللغة العربيه


 

اخي العزيز
ليس بامكان اي احد ان يلبي طلبك لخصوصية الموضوع اولا ولتاثيره السلبي على اداءك ثانيا .. وهو كلام لمصلحتك .. ولكننا ممكن جدا ان نشير لك الى المصادر فقط .. تقبل تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## التقنية بالاحساء (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا خي النهتدس حامد 

اتمنى ان ترشدني الى المصدر 

وشكرا .....


----------



## mnew_iraq (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و على كل المهندسين العرب هل من الممكن ان ترسلوا لي رابط مجاني لتحميل داينمك ميريام 2003 قانا باشد الحاجة اليه و الله يعلم ضيق حالتي المادية محمد العبيدي بغداد


----------



## *الفارس* (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أرجو تنفيذ طلبي لأني كاتب قبل كم يوم وإلى الآن ماشفت نتيجه والله محتاجه ضروري:4::4::4:






*الفارس* قال:


> السلام عليكم على جميع المهندسين وخاصة حامد الحمداوي
> عندي طلب بسيط وإن شاء الله أرى إجابه
> محتاج مشروع أو تقرير شامل عن:
> measurements of flow rate and the effect of square pipe diameter
> ...


----------



## إستشاري المهندسين (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجوكم المساعدة في ايجاد بحث عن تطبيقات القانون الثالث للديناميكا الحرارية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*الفارس* قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجو تنفيذ طلبي لأني كاتب قبل كم يوم وإلى الآن ماشفت نتيجه والله محتاجه ضروري:4::4::4:


http://alrafidain.engineering-coll-mosul.com/files/149.pdf
http://www2.emersonprocess.com/site...ty-of-Orifice-Flow-Measurement-techWpaper.pdf
http://www.primaryflowsignal.com/PDF Files/Liquid Turbines Paper.PDF
http://www.oildompublishing.com/PGJ/pgjarchive/Feb08/effects.pdf​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

إستشاري المهندسين قال:


> ارجوكم المساعدة في ايجاد بحث عن تطبيقات القانون الثالث للديناميكا الحرارية


القانون الثالث هو الاقل شهرة بين القوانين الثلاثة و ينص على استحالة الوصول لدرجة الصفر المطلق لأنه ببساطة عند تلك الدرجة تتجمد الذرات فتتوقف عن الحركة تماما و الصفر المطلق ( صفر كالفن ) = - 273 درجة مئوية . 


http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/القانون_الثالث_للديناميكا_الحرارية


What is the third law of thermodynamics? 

The Third Law of Thermodynamics is the lesser known of the three major thermodynamic laws. Together, these laws help form the foundations of modern science. The laws of thermodynamics are absolute physical laws - everything in the observable universe is subject to them. Like time or gravity, nothing in the universe is exempt from these laws. In its simplest form, the Third Law of Thermodynamics relates the entropy (randomness) of matter to its absolute temperature. 

The Third Law of Thermodynamics refers to a state known as "absolute zero." This is the bottom point on the Kelvin temperature scale. The Kelvin scale is absolute, meaning 0° Kelvin is mathematically the lowest possible temperature in the universe. This corresponds to about -273.15° Celsius, or -459.7 Fahrenheit. 

In actuality, no object or system can have a temperature of zero Kelvin, because of the Second Law of Thermodynamics. The Second Law, in part, implies that heat can never spontaneously move from a colder body to a hotter body. So, as a system approaches absolute zero, it will eventually have to draw energy from whatever systems are nearby. If it draws energy, it can never obtain absolute zero. So, this state is not physically possible, but is a mathematical limit of the universe. 

In its shortest form, the Third Law of Thermodynamics says: "The entropy of a pure perfect crystal is zero (0) at zero Kelvin (0° K)." Entropy is a property of matter and energy discussed by the Second Law of Thermodynamics. The Third Law of Thermodynamics means that as the temperature of a system approaches absolute zero, its entropy approaches a constant (for pure perfect crystals, this constant is zero). A pure perfect crystal is one in which every molecule is identical, and the molecular alignment is perfectly even throughout the substance. For non-pure crystals, or those with less-than perfect alignment, there will be some energy associated with the imperfections, so the entropy cannot become zero. 

The Third Law of Thermodynamics can be visualized by thinking about water. Water in gas form has molecules that can move around very freely. Water vapor has very high entropy (randomness). As the gas cools, it becomes liquid. The liquid water molecules can still move around, but not as freely. They have lost some entropy. When the water cools further, it becomes solid ice. The solid water molecules can no longer move freely, but can only vibrate within the ice crystals. The entropy is now very low. As the water is cooled more, closer and closer to absolute zero, the vibration of the molecules diminishes. If the solid water reached absolute zero, all molecular motion would stop completely. At this point, the water would have no entropy (randomness) at all. 

Most of the direct use of the Third Law of Thermodynamics occurs in ultra-low temperature chemistry and physics. The applications of this law have been used to predict the response of various materials to temperature changes. These relationships have become core to many science disciplines, even though the Third Law of Thermodynamics is not used directly nearly as much as the other two. 

Study of the Third Law of Thermodynamics mainly supports the implications of the first two laws. However, some questions do arise. The Third Law of Thermodynamics demonstrates another detectable, absolute, all-encompassing, important natural law. The Laws of Thermodynamics demonstrate very ordered rules of energy interactions, which the entire universe must obey. Why is the Third Law of Thermodynamics true? Why are there no exceptions in the entire universe? This law cannot be an accident, since none of the thermodynamic laws are random. Organization implies an Organizer. Design implies a Designer. If the laws are not random, then who created them?
​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

mnew_iraq قال:


> السلام عليكم و على كل المهندسين العرب هل من الممكن ان ترسلوا لي رابط مجاني لتحميل داينمك ميريام 2003 قانا باشد الحاجة اليه و الله يعلم ضيق حالتي المادية محمد العبيدي بغداد


 

كان الله بالعون يامحمد 
والله انطيك عيوني لو كاتب اسم الكتاب باللغه الانكليزيه واسم المؤلف ورقم الجزء
لكن ربما هذه الروابط تجد فيها ما يفيدك .. تحياتي الك حمودي
http://depositfiles.com/files/5669468
http://www.ebook3000.com/plus/searc...itlekeyword&imageField2.x=31&imageField2.y=10​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

mnew_iraq قال:


> السلام عليكم و على كل المهندسين العرب هل من الممكن ان ترسلوا لي رابط مجاني لتحميل داينمك ميريام 2003 قانا باشد الحاجة اليه و الله يعلم ضيق حالتي المادية محمد العبيدي بغداد


 http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=thermodynamics+an+engineering+approach+6th+edition


----------



## *الفارس* (19 أكتوبر 2009)

:77:الله يسعــدك يامشرفـنــا وتعبنــاك معانــــا:77:


----------



## التقنية بالاحساء (19 أكتوبر 2009)

انا طلبت والين الحين ماجاوبوني 
صارلي 3 اسابيع ولا حد جاوبني 

مشروع هيدرولك باللغة العربيه


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخى حامد هل ممكن أن توجد لى رابط لكتب عن تكنولوجيا اللحام بالعربية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

أبوالخير حنفى قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى حامد هل ممكن أن توجد لى رابط لكتب عن تكنولوجيا اللحام بالعربية


 

بكل سرور .. ولكن يتوجب عليك التسجيل في الموقع التالي
http://iefayoum.rab7net.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1345
وللاسف يا اخي العزيز فان المواقع العربيه العلميه للبيع فقط وهي كثيره​ 
http://gewc.ahlamontada.com/​


----------



## lady beauty (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا مهندسة ميكانيك سنة ثانية ماجيستير أقوم ببحث حول التروس و أشتغل على برنامج Fluent 6.3.26 ووجدت صعوبة في استخراج windage power loss أرجو منكم المساعدة في مدي بالطريقة لمعرفة القيام بحسابها بواسطة البرنامج و لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## كمر (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشروع انشاء كامل مع الحسابات solar hot water tank storge*

مشروع انشاء كامل مع الحسابات solar hot water tank storge الخزان فقط ليس الدائرة كاملة...

max 90dgree c & min 80dgree c الماء داخل الخزان تكون هذه حراره المطلوب.
و المعطيات افتراضيه

واجاد العازل المناسب و حساب الوزن للخزان و التكلفة الاجمالية للخزان.


----------



## بهاء اللامي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة من لديه معلومات حول موضوع (fluidics oscillator) ان يزودني بالمواقع الخاصة بالموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

[ 


بهاء اللامي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاخوة من لديه معلومات حول موضوع (fluidics oscillator) ان يزودني بالمواقع الخاصة بالموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


http://www.jameswgregory.com/papers/AIAA-2005-0108.pdf
http://www.dhfluidics.com/oscillator_procedure.pdf​


----------



## sma y k (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة هندسة مدنية ادرس في جامعة الفاتح بليبيا احتاج الى بحث فى steel construction ليس تصميم فقط بحت يخص المنشأت المعدنية حديثا ومقارنتها بالقديم ارجو المساعدة احتاج الى هدا الموضوع ضروري 
وشكرا على المساعدة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

sma y k قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالبة هندسة مدنية ادرس في جامعة الفاتح بليبيا احتاج الى بحث فى steel construction ليس تصميم فقط بحت يخص المنشأت المعدنية حديثا ومقارنتها بالقديم ارجو المساعدة احتاج الى هدا الموضوع ضروري
> وشكرا على المساعدة


http://www.steel-sci.org/NR/rdonlyr...6BDC9972E73/4102/SCIreview071_ReducedSize.pdf
http://www.ors.act.gov.au/workcover/pdfs/WorkSafe/CofPs/code_of_practice_for_steel_construction.pdf
http://www.cisc-icca.ca/files/publications/techpubs/design/handbook/HandbookRev92.pdf
MODERN STEEL CONSTRUCTION 
http://www.modernsteel.com/Uploads/Issues/August_2009/082009_1cool.pdf
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&l...snum=0&ct=broad-revision&cd=5&ved=0CEkQ1QIoBAhttp://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&l...snum=0&ct=broad-revision&cd=4&ved=0CEgQ1QIoAw​


----------



## Slim7 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*évaluation des risques industriels*

Esslam oualaykoum,
Je souhaiterai savoir comment calculer et évaluer les risques industriels dans l'industrie mécanique
Merci.


----------



## Slim7 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*المخاطر الصناعية*

السلام عليكم
أرجو منكم كيفية تقييم و حساب المخاطر الصناعية


----------



## karansh (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد المعايير الفنية لمهنة أخصائي البراد steel


----------



## sma y k (22 أكتوبر 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sma y k 

 
_السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة هندسة مدنية ادرس في جامعة الفاتح بليبيا احتاج الى بحث فى steel construction ليس تصميم فقط بحت يخص المنشأت المعدنية حديثا ومقارنتها بالقديم ارجو المساعدة احتاج الى هدا الموضوع ضروري 
وشكرا على المساعدة_

http://www.steel-sci.org/NR/rdonlyre...educedSize.pdf
http://www.ors.act.gov.au/workcover/...nstruction.pdf
http://www.cisc-icca.ca/files/public...dbookRev92.pdf
MODERN STEEL CONSTRUCTION 
http://www.modernsteel.com/Uploads/I...2009_1cool.pdf
http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&lr...ed=0CEkQ1QIoBA​
شكرا اخ حامد على المساعدة بس مافيش اي موقع يبي ينفتح ماعندي البرنامج ممكن تبعتلي المواقع ببرنامج اخر وسامحني على التعب


----------



## karansh (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ماذا عسى اكتب واقول:والقلم حائر بين السطور
‎‏* غير ان اكتب كلمة مشكور


----------



## karansh (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*ريد المعايير الفنية لمهنة أخصائي البراد steel
انا عمل * *[FONT=&quot]فى الشركه العربيه للصناعات الحديد والصلب السويد 
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]: مساعد براد[/FONT]*
اريد ان اتعلم الواح


----------



## ولد العود (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجوالمساعده
مالفرق بين load sharing و load shedding

وشكرا


----------



## Slim7 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*المخاطر الصناعية*

*السلام عليكم
أرجو أرجو منكم كيفية تقييم و حساب المخاطر الصناعية*​


----------



## mothhel (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..

استاذ حامد .. اتمنى مساعدتي عاجلا .. ول جزيل الشكر ..

انا بحثت ولم اجد ما اريد .. ولا بد تسليم البحث غدا .. وتبقى علي نقطة واحده فقط ..

اللي هي :

what is the aim of flame? 
اتمنى مساعدتي عاجلا استاذ حامد


----------



## beho86 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*Commercial Trash compactor*

Hello Guys,
First, Thanks for having this great topic. Good Job.
I am trying to design a commercial trash compactor with the following requirement: Capacity is 50 gallons , Compression Ratio is 20 to 1 , ram force 7 tons, cycle time is 20 seconds, Suggested dimensions 34" W, 22"D, 18"H

I found this online: http://www.wastecare.com/Products-S...ompactor_Commercial_Mobile_Specifications.htm

I need to design it on Solidworks, but I couldn't find any blueprints for the internal components, so I can start the design.

Thanks in advance​


----------



## qshaath (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء ارجو من لديه معلومات تفصيليه عن خواص مواسير الستانلس ستيل الافادة حيث انني ابحث عن المعايير 
ansi b 36.19 
بكل تفاصيلها

شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم

الجماعيني


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

mothhel قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
> 
> استاذ حامد .. اتمنى مساعدتي عاجلا .. ول جزيل الشكر ..
> 
> ...


http://www.ae.metu.edu.tr/~ae334/lab/Flame.pdf
see this book
http://books.google.ae/books?id=zoI...6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=aim of burner flame&f=true


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

sma y k قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sma y k
> 
> 
> _السلام عليكم _
> ...


 
اختي العزيزه
جميع هذه الملفات بصيغة pdf ولا يمكن قراءتها الا بواسطة البرنامج المعروف 
adobe reader
ويمكنك اخذه من الرابط التالي
http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/9.x/9.0/enu/AdbeRdr90_en_US.exe

تحياتي​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

karansh قال:


> ماذا عسى اكتب واقول:والقلم حائر بين السطور
> ‎‏* غير ان اكتب كلمة مشكور


 شكرا لك اخي العزيز
وتقبل مني ارق واعذب المنى​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ولد العود قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجوالمساعده
> مالفرق بين load sharing و load shedding
> 
> وشكرا


 
Load Shedding Techniques for Data Stream Systems​http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~datar/papers/mpds03.pdf​


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أريد أن أستفسر لم لم يتم تثبيت موضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159563.html

والله ياأخي لقد تعبت فية ولا أريد لهذا الموضوع أن يضيع بين الصفحات ،بارك الله فيكم


----------



## انس صلاح (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو ا من الله ان اجد عندكم بغيتى وجزاكم الله خيراا
اريد ان اعرف طريقة حساب الميديول على المخارط وطريقة تقسيما الى اكثر من باب 
واذا كان هناك قانون لحساب المديول على اكتر من باب 2-4- وطريقة حساب عمق السنة
واذا كان عندكم اى شى عن النظام الامريكى فى الحسبات ارجو اان تذودونا بة وجزاكم الله خيراا [email protected] .com


----------



## Slim7 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*المخاطر الصناعية*

*السلام عليكم
أرجو أرجو منكم كيفية تقييم و حساب المخاطر الصناعية​*


----------



## ahmad abdallah (25 أكتوبر 2009)

انا مهندس من فلسطين و اعمل في شركة تختص في مشاريع المياه واحتاج الى الكود التالى لحساب فعالية الماتورات
ieee 112
مع الشكر الجزيل مسبقا


----------



## sma y k (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخ حامد على المساعدة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## karansh (25 أكتوبر 2009)

* ريد المعايير الفنية لمهنة أخصائي البراد steel
انا عمل  [FONT=&quot]فى الشركه العربيه للصناعات الحديد والصلب السويد 
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]: مساعد براد[/FONT]
اريد ان اتعلم الواح*​


----------



## بسام علي مجيد (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم .ممكن توضيح خطوات انشاء المسقفات الحديدية مثلا بابعاد 35م * 18 م


----------



## بسام علي مجيد (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء. ممكن افادتي بتوضيح خطوات انشاء المسقفات الحديدية


----------



## mohammedmed1 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

asalamo alaykom 
je suis un technesien spesialises en electromecanique des systemes automatises et je veus faire un projet de fin d'etude 
si qu 'il qu'un peut me proposer une proposition ou un projet s'a serai magnifique 
merci pour votre aide


----------



## mohammedmed1 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

je vais atendere votre reponce dans les joure prochene 
ملتقى المهندسين العرب merci infiniment pour tous qui en responsabel de


----------



## eng_adel65 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اود من السادة مهندسى الميكانيكا قوى بعض التفسيرات للعنواين التالية:
1-المعنى الفيزيائى(للقانون الاول للديناميكا الحرارية والقانون الثانى للدينامبكا الحرارية)
2-المعنى الفيزيائى ل(enthalpy,entroby)
3-معنى ال(momentum equation)
ارجو المساعدة بتعاريف مبسطة وسهلة

بارك اللة فيكم​


----------



## kirkukly (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو مساعدة اهل الخبرة لدينا كابسة تعمل بالبخار بحرارة 400 درجة مئوية وكمية البخار 45 طن بالساعة وبسرعة 4100 دورة بالدقيقة المشكلة هو انتقال زيت العزل الى زيت التزييت كما اود معرفة اسباب تضرر bearing علما ان الكابسة تتكون من توربين وكابسة وشكرا


----------



## د.محبس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

Dear All 
I have questions about Plasticity.

1.Are deviatoric stresses generating plastic deformation?

2. Are hydrostatic stresses generating plastic deformation?

3.What is the advantage of transferring strain tenser orientation to the principle coordinate axes?

4. What is the difference between rupture and fracture stress?


----------



## mothhel (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .. والله يفرج عليك استاذ حامد


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

karansh قال:


> *ريد المعايير الفنية لمهنة أخصائي البراد steel*​*
> انا عمل [font=&quot]فى الشركه العربيه للصناعات الحديد والصلب السويد [/font]
> [font=&quot]: مساعد براد[/font]​*
> 
> *اريد ان اتعلم الواح*​


 
هذه المعايير ليست بالثابته . بل تحدد وفقا لنوع العمل . وعموما فانها توثق من قبل قسم الجوده الشامله في كل مؤسسة صناعيه .. ممكن ان تطلع عليها في ملفات الوصف الوظيفي للبراد 
وشكرا لك ​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> Dear All
> I have questions about Plasticity.
> 
> 1.Are deviatoric stresses generating plastic deformation?
> ...


 

1.Are deviatoric stresses generating plastic deformation
http://www.msi.umn.edu/~carrierp/images/PhysRevB_78_144302.pdf
. Are hydrostatic stresses generating plastic deformation
http://www.osti.gov/bridge/servlets/purl/188932-JBe2F2/webviewable/188932.pdf
http://www3.ntu.edu.sg/home5/angd0003/TSF paper 2007.pdf
What is the advantage of transferring strain tenser orientation to the principle coordinate axes
http://etd.gatech.edu/theses/availa...nrestricted/Cullen_Daniel_Kacy_200512_PhD.pdf

http://www.safar.pitt.edu/*******/grant/jc/2005/0408 Alkhalidi.pdf
http://www.safar.pitt.edu/*******/grant/jc/2005/0408 Alkhalidi.pdf 
with all the best
http://imechanica.org/taxonomy/term/822
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159831.html​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

eng_adel65 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اود من السادة مهندسى الميكانيكا قوى بعض التفسيرات للعنواين التالية:
> 1-المعنى الفيزيائى(للقانون الاول للديناميكا الحرارية والقانون الثانى للدينامبكا الحرارية)
> ...


 


*قانون الديناميكا الحرارية اﻷول* هو تعبير من تعبيرات مبدء حفظ الطاقه الكوني، و يشخص نقل السخونة بين اﻷنظمة كنوع من أنواع نقل الطاقة. النص اﻷساسي لهذا القانون هو الآتي :
ارتفاع الطاقه الداخليه لمنظومة حراريه ديناميكية معينة يساوي كمية الطاقه الحراريه المضافة للنظومة، ناقص العمل المبذول من طرف المنظومة فيما يحيط بها.
الثاني
من المستحيل أن تنتقل كمية من الحراره من جسم عند درجة حرارة منخفضة إلى جسم عند درجة حرارة مرتفعة إلا ببذل شغل من خارج المنظومه

Enthalpy
عبارة عن دالة رياضية تربط بين الطاقة الداخلية للنظام وحاصل ضرب الضغط في الحجم

الانثالبي لو اردنا ان نترجمها لسميت بالمحتوى الحراري

ولكن الانثالبي اسم دالة اطلق على 
U - PV

حيث وجد تكرار ظهور تلك العلاقة في الكثير من معادلات الطاقة في الديناميكا الحرارية فتم تسمية هذا المقدا بالدالة H وسميت Enthalpy

وتم دراسة تغيرها مع درجة الحرارة وووجد ان معدل التغير في الانثالبي بالنسبة لدرجة الحرارة عند ثبوت الضغط هي السعة الحرارية عند ثبوت الضغط 

وتستخدم هذه الدالة لوصف ما يحدث عند تحول المادة من حالة الى اخرى (صلب إلى سائل وسائل إلى غاز وبالعكس)

وتستخدم الدالة H في العمليات التي تكون فيها Throttling Process حيث ان الانثالبي قبلها وبعدها ثابت

وعمليت Throtling هي خروج السائل من فتحة ضيقة جدا تسمى needle valve في صورة رزاز وهنا يمكن اعتباره غاز ولكن في صورة سائل وتكون هذه العملية في الثلاجة عند انتقال غاز الفريون من مستودعه إلى منطقة التبخير داخل الثلاجة.
momentum equation


http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT-MADRAS/Hydraulics/pdfs/Unit3/3_3.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

mothhel قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير .. والله يفرج عليك استاذ حامد


 
شكرا لك يا رائع
وربي يوفقك ويحميك​


----------



## kirkukly (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا بكم وشكرا لجميع المساهين في تطوير هذا الملتقى اخواني الاعزاء انا اعمل في عمليات انتاج الغاز وقد واجهني مشكلة في كابسة تبريد بغاز البروبان وهو خلط زيت العزل مع زيت التزيت ماهي اسباب ذلك كما اريد معرفة كما اريد معرفة اسباب تضرر المحامل(bearing) وشكرا للجميع


----------



## electromechanical (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اريد المساعدة في كتابة برنامج plc فيه اشارات تماثلية من level transmitter موجود في خزان و حسب القيمة هده تشغل pumps أو توقف الرجاء المساعدة قدر الأمكان أنا أستخدم PLC LOGO COMFORTمن seimens


----------



## أكويلاني (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ياليت تساعدوني وتعطوني معلومات 

عن الكرانك شافت لموجود في الاوتو موبايل

المانفكشرينق بروسس 

وتايب اوف متيريل

وانفورميشن كامله يعطيكم العافيه

ياليت تكون بالأنقلش شكرا


----------



## اسماء بنت ابى بكر (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لو احد من حضراتكم يعرف وظائف خاليه لمهندسين ميكانيكا يدلنا عليها بمصر


----------



## seedab (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته 
ممكن تساعدونى فى برنامج بلغة الفورتران 95يحسب تكامل عددى لدالة 
x^4+9.31*x^2+x-0.1423
for x=a to x=h
usinig Extended Trapezoid &Extended Simposon's rule in on program

ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## حسين عقيل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*انواع المصاعد*

بحث متكامل حول انواع المصاعد وطريقه تصميمها وعملها شرحا مفصلا


----------



## Slim7 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو أرجو منكم كيفية تقييم و حساب المخاطر الصناعية​


----------



## محمد دو (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا أخوكم محمد مهندس ميكانيكا وأطلب منكم مساعدتي في عمل ( survey ) مختصر عن ( papers )
خاصة بـ ( rotary cranes )


----------



## souma_hanan (28 أكتوبر 2009)

asalam 3alaykoum j'ai besoin des cours vidéo ou audio en visual basic et en 
C++ et merci


----------



## محمود عراقى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
شكرا لك يا بشمهندس حامد على هذه المبادرة الطيبة 
انا بالفعل تشرفت بالانضمام الى هذا المنتدى المحترم
ارجو منك سرعة المساعدة فى طلبى انا طالب بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية 
كنت اريد بحثا عن عيوب السباكة
(casting defects)
واليك كامل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## عماد خلف الله (28 أكتوبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
اطلب منكم شرحا مفصلاَ عندراسة قوى الاحتكاك لسطح اسيابي مع المقارنه في حالة وجود (damples) وفي حالة عدم وجودها الدراسة تتم بواسطة برنامج الفولونت(fluent and gambit)و ارجو موافتي بالمواقع التي تخص هدا الموضوع و كذلك رسائل الماجستير في هدا الموضوع_
_ مع الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم الجبارة في الرقي بالمستوى العلمي والعملي لشباب امتنا سألين المولى عز وجل أن يجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
ودمتـــــم_


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 أكتوبر 2009)

محمود عراقى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> شكرا لك يا بشمهندس حامد على هذه المبادرة الطيبة
> انا بالفعل تشرفت بالانضمام الى هذا المنتدى المحترم
> ارجو منك سرعة المساعدة فى طلبى انا طالب بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
> ...



​حياك الله حبيبي الغالي ... واليك ما يساعدك على اعداد البحث
http://www.me.gatech.edu/jonathan.colton/me4210/castdefect.pdf
http://committees.api.org/standards/CRE/sccm/meetings/docs/spring 09/No2APIS09Castingdefects.pdf
http://www.journalamme.org/papers_amme06/1281.pdf
http://www.platinumguild.com/files/pdf/V5N2W_characterization.pdf​


----------



## F_Mechanical (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوا مساعدتكم لي بتزويدي بمعلومات حول عملية تشكيل المعادن وبالاخص عملية السحب
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود عراقى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس
بس الكلام كله مش شغال على الword 2007
or word bad
ومش عارف ايه السبب
عموما شكرا على تعبك معايا


----------



## إستشاري المهندسين (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اطلب منكم مساعدتي واراحة فكري المشتت
حول طبيعة عمل المهندس الميكانيكي 
وحول المرتب الشهري 
تكفووووووووووون


----------



## عائشه احمد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا في السنه الاولي في قسم هندسه الانتاج وعندي بحث عن طرق سباكه المعادن وارجو المساعده


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم...اني مهندس اعمل في محطة ضخ منتوجات نفطية و طلب مني عمل اتردد في تنفيذه لانني لا اعرف نتائجه بشكل دقيق لافتقاري للمعادلات الحاكمة و العلمية في هذا الباب ....طلب مني وضع فلتر حجم 10" على خط السحب للمضخة ذات المواصفات التالية
 Q:898 kg/m3​ T : 27 [FONT=&quot]ْ[/FONT]C​ Total head :300 m​ Power input :301.7 kw​ Suction press. :0.6 bar a​ Discharge press. :26.03​ Capacity :300 m2/h​ [FONT=&quot]Speed:2980 

مع العلم ان خط السحب ذي حجم 16 عقدة (انج) ...بمعنى اخر تصغير الانبوب من 16" الى 10" ثم تكبيره من 10"الى 16" السؤال هل يؤدي هذا التغيير على اداء المضخة ؟؟؟؟
ارجو من المشرف شكري محمد نوري ابداء رايه في الموضوع......وشكرا 
[/FONT]


----------



## إستشاري المهندسين (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اطلب منكم مساعدتي واراحة فكري المشتت
حول طبيعة عمل المهندس الميكانيكي حديث التخرج 
وحول المرتب الشهري 
تكفووووووووووون*​


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المبادرة الطيبة ..............عسى ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## bondok 3lewa (30 أكتوبر 2009)

أريد أسأل عن ةكيفية عمل الفلتر وأقصد الطريقة الميكانيكية لعمل الفلتر فى تنقية المياه


----------



## حسين عقيل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*المصاعد*

شرح باللغه العربيه حول المصاعد وتصميمها الميكانيكي ارجو الرد بسرعه رجاءا


----------



## إستشاري المهندسين (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اطلب منكم مساعدتي واراحة فكري المشتت
حول طبيعة عمل المهندس الميكانيكي حديث التخرج 
وحول المرتب الشهري 
تكفووووووووووون​*


----------



## eori911 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*برنامج powershape6060*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اتمنى من الله حد يساعدنى فى المشكله دى 
انا بشغل power shape 6060 وبعد السيت اب بيفتح عادى ولما ارسم اى حاجه مهما كانت واضغط على escape واحاول اعدل فيها الاقى البرنامج مش شايف اللى انا رسمته اصلا يعنى ارسم خط مثلا ولما احاول اغير فى طوله او اتجاهه البرنامج مش حاسس بيه انه اترسم خالص مع انه ظاهر قدامى بس لونه اسود ومش منور اصفر علشان يتعدل فيه ولو حاولت افتح اى رسمه عملتها على جهاز تانى تفتح عادى بس برده مش عايز يعدل فيه حاجه 
انا غيرت النسخه وغيرت البرنامج وعملت scan على الجهاز كله قبل النسخه وبعدها ونفس المشكله بس انا لاحظت ان المشكله دى عندى كمان فى جهاز الشغل الجديد علما بأن الجهازين نفس المكونات تقريبا نوع البورده والبروسيسور amd وكارت الشاشه ati فى جهازى وجهاز الشغل ونفسى اعرف المشكله دى حلها ايه 
ارجو الافاده ولكم الاجر عند الله*​


----------



## أكويلاني (1 نوفمبر 2009)

يا بش مهندس حامد ما بقيت ضروري معلومات عن 

*Crankshaft *

*طالبيني بحث عنو في الجامعه معليش حتعبك لو عندك اي معلومات عنو قلي وتسلم يا غالي*


----------



## kovo (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*صندوق السرعات بالمخرطة*

أرجو جمع بيانات عن صندوق السرعات بسرعة و مشاكله و حلها


----------



## انعام على طه (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مهندسة فى قسم ميكانيكا فى سنتى الاخيرة واريد من يساعدنى فى الحصول على اسماء ءالكود المستخدم فى تصميم المبادل الحرارى (heat exchanger) وكيفية استخدامها لو سمحتو اريد الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## انعام على طه (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا مهندسة فى قسم ميكانيكا فى سنتى الاخيرة واريد من يساعدنى فى الحصول على اسماء ءالكود المستخدم فى تصميم المبادل الحرارى (heat exchanger) وكيفية استخدامها لو سمحتو اريد الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر.*​


----------



## م سامى زكى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

Princple,design features and operation of cyclone furnace?


----------



## omaniforever (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم، اساتذتي الأفاضل أنا فني ميكانيكي متدرب وارجوا ان توضحوا لي كيفية عملshaft alignment وبأسهل الطرق الله يرحم والديكم


----------



## عاشق ميكانيكا بور (2 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
الحمدلله انا فى هندسه فى اولى ميكانيكا بور وكنت عايز عارف 

كيف اكون مميز فى هذا المجال ؟؟؟
وايه الكتب اللى تفدى فى الوقت الحالى ؟؟؟

وايه الكورسات اللى ممكن أخذها ؟؟

رجاء الرد سريعا
وشكرا على هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

أكويلاني;1334193 قال:


> يا بش مهندس حامد ما بقيت ضروري معلومات عن
> 
> *Crankshaft *
> 
> *طالبيني بحث عنو في الجامعه معليش حتعبك لو عندك اي معلومات عنو قلي وتسلم يا غالي*


http://orion.math.iastate.edu/lhogben/classes/crankshaft.pdf
http://www.intermet.com/resource/images_resource/1999-01-1225.pdf


----------



## buk88 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام اريد بعض الاستفسار عن كورسات اللحام وvalv


----------



## انداندي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*افيدوني*

اولا اشكركم على الفكرة الرائعة والتي من خلالها يمكننا ان نعمل على حل الكثير من المشاكل الميكانيكية التي تجابهنا اثناء عملنا.سؤالي هو ما هي المخاطر التي تترتب على تشغيل مولد حمولته 1026 a بحمولة 200أمبير فقط يعني اقل من 30% من حمولته وبأستمرار


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

انداندي قال:


> اولا اشكركم على الفكرة الرائعة والتي من خلالها يمكننا ان نعمل على حل الكثير من المشاكل الميكانيكية التي تجابهنا اثناء عملنا.سؤالي هو ما هي المخاطر التي تترتب على تشغيل مولد حمولته 1026 a بحمولة 200أمبير فقط يعني اقل من 30% من حمولته وبأستمرار


 

اخي العزيز شكرا لك
اولا كمولد فلا اعتقد هناك مخاطر تذكر . وان وجدت فهي ضمن الاهمال الممكن
وكذلك كمحرك بل ان المحرك في هذه الحاله فهو باحسن حالاته 
ولكن هناك هدر بالطاقه غير مبرر واستهلاك واندثار مؤكد وبالتالي فهو هدر اقتصادي
لانك كما تعلم تستخدم المولدات ضمن الحاجة والتصميم
اكرر شكري مع التقدير​


----------



## mohammad wael (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اريد كتاب او مرجع في تعلم برنامج الميكانيكل اوتو ديسك 2006


----------



## zaflat (2 نوفمبر 2009)

انا طالب ف اولي ميكانيكا و اريد ان اتعلم كورس تصميم و لكن لأ اعرف من الافضل solid works امinventor


----------



## كريم 11 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أريد معلومات مفصلة عن الة غرس الأرز rice transplanter
فمن لديه المعلومات الرجاء المساعدة وله جزيل الشكر 
e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## عرفان0 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

ارجو تزويدنا بشرح لكيفية العمل على برنامج Elite للتكييف .
و شكرا


----------



## eng.sanoo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
مطلوب مراجع عن المصاعد (الاسانسير)


----------



## wahab1973 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اسعار ومواصفاتraised floor system


----------



## eng.sanoo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد كتب ومراجع عن المصاعد الكهربائيه


----------



## انعام على طه (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد معلومات عن الكود المستخدم فى تصميم المبادل الحرارى(heat exchanger)
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## انعام على طه (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ساعدونى فى الحصول على الكود المستخدم فى تصميم المبادل الحرارى الله يخليكم انا فى اشد الاحتياج اليه


----------



## امير العراق (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء مساعدتي في الحصول على كتاب او اي شيء يساعدني على معرفة تصميم وحدات انتاج البخار في مصافي النفط 
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ابو ايات (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو ان تساعدوني في معرفة اكبر عن هذه المادة
imtefeze
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ابو ايات قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ارجو ان تساعدوني في معرفة اكبر عن هذه المادة
> imtefeze
> وشكرا للجميع


تاكد من الاملاء رجاء​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

امير العراق قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء مساعدتي في الحصول على كتاب او اي شيء يساعدني على معرفة تصميم وحدات انتاج البخار في مصافي النفط
> ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والاحترام


 

سيدي امير العراق العظيم
او اميري الرائع
او سيدي العراقي الحبيب
تحية طيبه
هل تقصد المراجل boilers رجاء​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

انعام على طه قال:


> ساعدونى فى الحصول على الكود المستخدم فى تصميم المبادل الحرارى الله يخليكم انا فى اشد الاحتياج اليه


 
نحن بالخدمه ولكن ما هو رقم الكود المطلوب​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

eng.sanoo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد كتب ومراجع عن المصاعد الكهربائيه


 
بكل سرور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2185551​


----------



## ENG_MIMI (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ياجماعه انا عندي سؤال ينفع مهندس ميكانيكا قوى تخصص هيدروليك يعمل في مجال البترول


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

eng_mimi قال:


> ياجماعه انا عندي سؤال ينفع مهندس ميكانيكا قوى تخصص هيدروليك يعمل في مجال البترول


 
والله العظيم ينفع ونص .. خصوصا في عمليات الحفر والتنقيب والصيانه.. ويالله شوفنا الهمه يا بطل


----------



## emmy88 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا في بكالوريس ميكانيكا والمشروع بتاعي بيكلم عن 
LPG (liquified petrolum gas ) 
ممكن مساعدة


----------



## zomee177 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

أخوانى أنا فى بكالوريوس ميكانيكا وأريد أن أصمم شبكة مياه لمبنى ضخم سواء كان مبنى أدارى أو حكومى أو فندقى ...ألخ) وأريد معلومات عن أنواع الطلمبات التى يمكن أن تفيدنى فى هذا الغرض والمواتير الخاصة بالطلمبات وأنواعها وهل يجب تركيبها فى خزانات المياه السفلية فقط أم يمكن تركيب المضخات عاليآ فى الخزانات العلوية لسحب التدفق من الخزانات السفلية -وأيهما أصح وأفضل؟ أرجو الأجابة وشكرآ جزيلآ لكم


----------



## براء الهيتي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن تساعدوني اني مرحلة رابعة وابحث عن مشروع تخرج اسم المشروع (تاثير اوساط التقسية علىمنحني اجهاد_انفعال لسبائك البرونز الكرومي) مع 
جزيل الشكر 










0


----------



## براء الهيتي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*baraa*

ممكن تساعدوني اني مرحلة رابعة وابحث عن مشروع تخرج اسم المشروع (تاثير اوساط التقسية علىمنحني اجهاد_انفعال لسبائك البرونز الكرومي) مع 
جزيل الشكر


----------



## براء الهيتي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن تساعدوني اني مرحلة رابعة وابحث عن مشروع تخرج اسم المشروع (تاثير اوساط التقسية علىمنحني اجهاد_انفعال لسبائك البرونز الكرومي) مع 
جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.sanoo (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*


بكل سرور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2185551

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا اخى ع اهتمامك ولكن اللينك مش شغال 
ممكن تعدله
يا ريت حديفدنى باى كتب ن المصاعد(الاسانسيرات)انواعها وصيانتها وكل حاجه عنها 
محتاجها ضرورىىىىىىىى جزاكم الله خير
​*


----------



## the black tiger (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوكتاب internal combustion engine fundamentalواسم المؤلف john heywood


----------



## رعد ابو رعد (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو تزويدي بنموذج لحساب كميات الاعمال للخرسانه والحديد على الاكسل


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مطلوب مني تقرير عن :
السماحات الهندسية وطرق قياسها 
الرجاء الافادة في اقرب فرصة ممكنة لان اخر يوم للتسليم هو الاحد القادم
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ووافر الاحترام


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

eng.sanoo قال:


> *شكرا اخى ع اهتمامك ولكن اللينك مش شغال​*
> *ممكن تعدله*
> *يا ريت حديفدنى باى كتب ن المصاعد(الاسانسيرات)انواعها وصيانتها وكل حاجه عنها *
> *محتاجها ضرورىىىىىىىى جزاكم الله خير*​


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2190810


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد الطيب صلاح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مطلوب مني تقرير عن :
> السماحات الهندسية وطرق قياسها
> الرجاء الافادة في اقرب فرصة ممكنة لان اخر يوم للتسليم هو الاحد القادم
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ووافر الاحترام


 
انت اخترت الوقت الحرج .. ولو كنت تواجدت هنا قبل هذا التاريخ لاختلف الامر وعموما تصفح هذه الصفحات .. لعلك تجد ضالتك . شكرا لك
http://www.google.ae./search?hl=ar&q="CLEARANCE+AND+TOLERANCE"+filetype:pdf&btnG=بحث!&meta=&aq=o&oq=


----------



## عبده محمود (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الى كل من لديه خبره فى صناعة المراوح الامركزيه التى تختص بشفط الاتربه ممكن شرح طريقه رسمها اوطريقه اختيار المقاسات او اى معلومات عنها باللغه العربيه 
واكون شار لصاحب المساعده


----------



## طاوي البعاد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

إذا حد فيكم يالنشاما يساعدني بكتابة المعادلات لهالسستم .. بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## Eng..Da7Doo7 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

حبيبي يا باش مهندس 
هاد اول مشاركة الي بالموضوع 
عندي ربورت للجامعة 
على جهاز مساحة digital 
we laser


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

this a book of Internal Combustion Engine Fundamentals - J. Heywood (Mcraw-Hill, 1988)
the link is 
http://ifile.it/kb5f4tr


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

this an other link
http://rapidshare.com/files/3034803...al-_J._Heywood__Mcraw-Hill__1988__WW.pdf.html 
alos http://depositfiles.com/en/rmv/5722771167873264


----------



## مرام صالح النصرات (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بدي شرح عن انواع انابيب التدفئة المركزية؟!!!! بسرعة لو سمحت


----------



## سامرالبناء (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*أجابة حلول كتاب*

السلام عليكم . . هل تستطيعون تزويدي بحلول كتاب 
Manual Solution /Dynamic Engineering /Meriam/ 5th edition:77:


----------



## عايض (8 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحتو ابغى كتاب تصميم مختصر ومفيد


----------



## ناتاشا (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا ادرس ماجستير الطاقة الشمسية والطاقات البديلة وابحث عن موضوع للرسالة
بحثت في مجال استخلاص الماء من الهواء او تعقيم المياه باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية
لكن لم احصل على شيئ مهم 
يرجى المساعدة


----------



## volcan (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ياشباب بدي شرح عن agitated mills


----------



## eng.sanoo (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*حديفدنى باى كتب ن المصاعد(الاسانسيرات)انواعها وصيانتها وكل حاجه عنها 
محتاجها ضرورىىىىىىىى جزاكم الله خير
*


----------



## محمد سالم طاهر (9 نوفمبر 2009)

Iwant to know how we can make online compressor wash for gas turbine farm6,providing that only we have offline wash in our plant so i want to raise the following quetions

1- What are the procedure to make it?
2- What is the single digram of it?
3- How to opreate that system?​


----------



## محمد سالم طاهر (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*استفسار*

Iwant to know how we can make online compressor wash for gas turbine farm6,providing that only we have offline wash in our plant so i want to raise the following quetions

1- What are the procedure to make it?
2- What is the single digram of it?
3- How to opreate that system?​


----------



## ابوالعزائم (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*الفقير الى الله*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته انا مستخدم فى شركة نفطية للغاز و البترول وذو خبرة 10 سنوات فى مجال التشغيل و مشغل غرف تحكم اول و ايضا مشرف وردية و لدى اسئلة و استفسارات عن الغاز الطبيعى و طرق التجفيف بالجلايكولteg و ايضا كيفية تصميم خزانات الغاز و الخطوط و القوانين المتعلقة بذلكو الاحجام و التحويلات الضغوط و الحرارة من و الى psi و f و ارجو ان تعتبرونى مبتدئ للاننى اريد تطوير نفسى و كما تعلمون معظم الاحيان من الصعب ان تجد انسان يخلص لعمله من اجل ربه و لكن بحثت طويلا فلم اجد مبتغاى و ان ايميلى موجود عند الادارة و اسال الله العظيم لكل مسلم السعادة دنيا و اخرة و لكل من يحبهم و يحبونه و ان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه ة السلام عليكم:2:


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في اعداد تقرير عن انواع واشكال ادوات القطع المستخدمة في ماكينات cnc ويفضل ان يكون يحتوي علي الصور التوضيخية لكل اداة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ناتاشا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا ادرس ماجستير الطاقة الشمسية والطاقات البديلة وابحث عن موضوع للرسالة
> بحثت في مجال استخلاص الماء من الهواء او تعقيم المياه باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية
> لكن لم احصل على شيئ مهم
> يرجى المساعدة


 
لو سمحتي اخت ناتاشا
اذا امكن مخلص بسيط عن رسالتك باللغة الانكليزية ليتسنى لنا مساعدتك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

volcan قال:


> ياشباب بدي شرح عن agitated mills


 
بكل سرور
http://www.vcipt.org/pdfs/wcipt1/a1_14.pdf
http://www.metso.com/miningandconst...277D44D6CC1256DC800500D46/$File/Vertimill.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد سالم طاهر قال:


> Iwant to know how we can make online compressor wash for gas turbine farm6,providing that only we have offline wash in our plant so i want to raise the following quetions
> 
> 
> 1- What are the procedure to make it?
> ...




http://www.control.com/thread/1235745499
http://www.control.com/thread/1026246247
http://www.gepower.com/prod_serv/products/oc/en/orbit/downloads/1q05_performancemonitoring.pdf
...................................................................................................................................


http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=43445​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد الطيب صلاح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة في اعداد تقرير عن انواع واشكال ادوات القطع المستخدمة في ماكينات cnc ويفضل ان يكون يحتوي علي الصور التوضيخية لكل اداة



بكل سرور
http://www.indiamart.com/getcuttingtools/cutting-tools.html
http://images.google.ae/images?hl=ar&source=hp&q=cnc+cutting+tools&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور&gbv=2





​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

سامرالبناء قال:


> السلام عليكم . . هل تستطيعون تزويدي بحلول كتاب
> Manual Solution /Dynamic Engineering /Meriam/ 5th edition:77:


 
http://rs34.rapidshare.com/files/4325749/Mechanics.of.materials.Hibbeler.6th.pdf
http://mihd.net/jqvgsd​


----------



## alhasi (10 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجوا من أخواني أفادتي في هذه المواضيع فأنا في أمس الحاجه أليها .سواء كانت الماده المقدمه كتاب أو محاضرات مكتوبه او مرئيه:
1-MODELING SYSTEM
-NEWTONS LAW
-LAGRANGE EQUATION
-HAMELTON EQUATION

2-Use of govering equation
-Stability
-Time response
-Frequncey response
- calculationMoment of inertia for different shapes
أرجوا منكم الرد وألافاده....................
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## alhasi (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*أن الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه*

*:14:أرجوا من أخواني أفادتي في هذه المواضيع فأنا في أمس الحاجه أليها .سواء كانت الماده المقدمه كتاب أو محاضرات مكتوبه او مرئيه:
1-MODELING SYSTEM
-NEWTONS LAW
-LAGRANGE EQUATION
-HAMELTON EQUATION

2-Use of govering equation
-Stability
-Time response
-Frequncey response
- calculationMoment of inertia for different shapes
أرجوا منكم الرد وألافاده....................
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## wxtroy (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الى الخبراء لدي ماكينة ري تعمل ب الاسونس(essence) و اريدها ان تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي


----------



## على نصحى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

لماذا الدورات الحرارية ليست كفائة 100% مع ان الدورة مثالية


----------



## amsma (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من لاديه معلومات عن الطائراة المروحية تزويدى به وله منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

alhasi قال:


> أرجوا من أخواني أفادتي في هذه المواضيع فأنا في أمس الحاجه أليها .سواء كانت الماده المقدمه كتاب أو محاضرات مكتوبه او مرئيه:
> 1-MODELING SYSTEM
> -NEWTONS LAW
> -LAGRANGE EQUATION
> ...


 
LAGRANGE EQUATION


alhasi قال:


> أرجوا من أخواني أفادتي في هذه المواضيع فأنا في أمس الحاجه أليها .سواء كانت الماده المقدمه كتاب أو محاضرات مكتوبه او مرئيه:
> 1-MODELING SYSTEM
> -NEWTONS LAW
> -LAGRANGE EQUATION
> ...


 

click it only
LAGRANGE EQUATION
HAMELTON EQUATION
NEWTONS LAW
MODELING SYSTEM
Use of govering equation
calculationMoment of inertia for different shapes​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

amsma قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من لاديه معلومات عن الطائراة المروحية تزويدى به وله منى جزيل الشكر


 http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مروحية

قوة الرفع. هي القوة التي تحقق للطائرة القدرة على الارتفاع إلى أعلى والتغلب على وزنها "قوة الجاذبية الأرضية"، ثم تمنحها القدرة على الاستمرار محتفظة بارتفاعها في الهواء. وتتحقق للطائرات عامة تلك القدرة بوساطة أجنحتها. وهناك طائرات لها أجنحة ثابتة في الطائرة، لا تقدر على الحركة بدونها، تعطي للطائرة قوة الرفع المطلوبة أثناء حركة الطائرة إلى الأمام، أي مع حركة الهواء بالنسبة للطائرة. وريشة مروحة الطائرة أجنحة دوارة، حيث يدور محرك المروحة فتعطي الرِّيَشة للطائرة قوة الرفع المطلوبة أثناء دورانها



تصمم الريشة أو (الجناح) بشكل مميز يجعلها قادرة على رفع الطائرة أثناء دورانها. فسطح الجناح العلوي يتميز بالتقوُّس الحاد إلى أعلى، بينما يكون سطحه السفلي أقل تقوُّسًا أو يكاد يكون مستويًا. وعندما يتحرك هذا الجناح أو يدور في الهواء ينساب الهواء إلى أعلى وأسفل الجناح، ونتيجة اختلاف تقوس سطحَيْ الجناح فإن إزاحة الهواء بالسطح العلوي تكون أبعد من إزاحته بالسطح السفلي في القدر نفسه من الوقت، أي أن سرعة سريان الهواء فوق السطح العلوي تكون أكبر من سرعة سريانه أسفل الجناح. وهذا الفرق في السرعة ينتج عنه فرقٌ في ضغط الهواء أعلى وأسفل الجناح. وتبعًا لهذا نجد أن ضغط الهواء فوق السطح العلوي للجناح أقل من الضغط تحت السطح السفلي للجناح، أي أن دفع الهواء للجناح من أسفل أكثر من دفعه له من أعلى. وهذا الفرق يعطي لجسم الطائرة قوة الرفع المطلوبة

يمكن لطياري الطائرة المروحية، مثل طياري الطائرات الأخرى، التحكم في مقدار قوة الرفع المطلوبة بتغيير الزاوية بين وضع الجناح واتجاه حركة الهواء، ويُطلق على هذه الزاوية المحصورة بين الاتجاهين زاوية الهبوب. ولتوضيح العلاقة بين زاوية الهبوب وقوة الرفع عمليًا يمكن تمثيل الجناح بطائرة ورقية. فلو وُضعت الطائرة في مستوى اتجاه الريح نفسه فلن تشعر بوجود قوة تحاول رفع الطائرة. وإذا رفعت مقدمة الطائرة الورقية تدريجيًا فإن هذا سيؤدي إلى زيادة زاوية الهبوب، وستشعر مع زيادتها بوجود قوة تحاول رفع الطائرة إلى أعلى، وهذه القوة قد نشأت من دفع الهواء على السطح السفلي للطائرة الورقية. وكلما انخفضت زاوية الهبوب، نقصت قوة الرفع التي تحاول رفع الطائرة.


----------



## اراس الكردي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم حامد ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا كل الشكر لحضرتك ولكل من يشارك في توفير طلبات الاعضاء
وثانيا 
انا محتاج الى كتاب عن تركيب وصيانة المصاعد ان امكن ذلك 
ولك مني كل الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## داليا1 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أرجو منكم شرحا تفصيليا لكيفية تصميم سخانات شمسية لتدفئة المياه وكيفية حساب تكلفتها ومميزاتها عن استخدام السخانات الكهربية .
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم المساعدة في الحصول علي كتاب في مادة التحكم في الانتاج او تخطيط الانتاج
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير\


----------



## هانى احمد عبده (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته، لى سؤال وأطلب من السادة الزملاء الجواب عليه
ماذا يحدث إذا وصلت طلمبة طرد مركزية إلى أقصى ضغط ممكن (أقصى ارتفاع عمودى) ؟ ماذا يحدث للمياه التى تسحبها الطلمبة مع العلم أن الطلمبة تظل تدور


----------



## هيثم المذحجي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عيكم اريد مساعده في جمع معومات عن البوكلين او الدقاقه


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة موضوع الهندسة العكسية لان لها علاقة بمشروع التخرج 
بل هو عنوان المشروع 
مع التطيبق علي اي منتج 
ارجو الرد في اسرع وقت 
يفضل ان تكون هنالك كتب اذا امكن 
وجزاك الله كل الخير ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم


----------



## eng.sanoo (12 نوفمبر 2009)

> *انا محتاج الى كتاب عن تركيب وصيانة المصاعد ان امكن ذلك
> ولك مني كل الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام*


وانا كمان محتاجه جدااااااااا يا جماعه


----------



## alexander_7764 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*كسارات اللوز*

لو سمحتم اريد شرحا تاما عن كسارات اللوز ومبدا عملها و المواد المطلوبة لكي اصنعها بنفسي


----------



## غريب الدار والوطني (13 نوفمبر 2009)

انا ارغب بنصيحة سريعة من فبل المنتدى فانا محتار بين ان تكون رسالة الماجستير لي في مجال لحام الانابيب - انابيب المبادلات الحرارية المبخر والمكثف- اوالميلينج ماشين -cutting tool of milling machieارجو من لديه رسائل عن هذه المواضيع ان يدلني عليها ليسنى لي الاختيار بينهما والتعرف على محتواهما


----------



## ابوبكر المهندس2 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد المواقع او المراجع التي احصل منها على بحث حول انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل متعدد الطبقات للكرة والاسطوانة (multilayer conduction by sphere and cylinder)


----------



## ابوبكر المهندس2 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم اريد المواقع او المراجع التي احصل منها على بحث حول انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل متعدد الطبقات للكرة والاسطوانة (multilayer conduction by sphere and cylinder)*​

وارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا الله يخليكم اخواني المهندسين الميكانيكيين


----------



## الهيتي مروان (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو منكم موضوع عن نصف قطر العزل الحرج في الاسطوانات والكرة بحث مبسط وقصير بعض الشيئ


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ابوبكر المهندس2 قال:


> *السلام عليكم اريد المواقع او المراجع التي احصل منها على بحث حول انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل متعدد الطبقات للكرة والاسطوانة (multilayer conduction by sphere and cylinder)*​
> 
> 
> وارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا الله يخليكم اخواني المهندسين الميكانيكيين


 



ابوبكر المهندس2 قال:


> *السلام عليكم اريد المواقع او المراجع التي احصل منها على بحث حول انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل متعدد الطبقات للكرة والاسطوانة (multilayer conduction by sphere and cylinder)*​
> 
> 
> وارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا الله يخليكم اخواني المهندسين الميكانيكيين


 http://books.google.ae/books?id=KmeC6b9hzwgC&pg=PA741&lpg=PA741&dq=multilayer+conduction+by+sphere+and+cylinder&source=bl&ots=Veu69O5joH&sig=0kssDs8zgdVJUFsy50dM-ZaBUak&hl=ar&ei=C6T9SvLlIpC-mQPNpsCDDA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CBcQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=multilayer%20conduction%20by%20sphere%20and%20cylinder&f=false

http://www.google.ae./search?as_q=multilayer+conduction+by+sphere+and+cylinder&hl=ar&rlz=1W1ADBF_en&num=10&btnG=%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+Google%E2%80%8F&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=&lr=&cr=&as_ft=i&as_filetype=pdf&as_qdr=all&as_occt=any&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## fatla (13 نوفمبر 2009)

يا خى انا اريد كتاب اسمة piping equipment انا لقيتة بس بفلوس لو تقدر تجبهولى يبقى عملت معايا واجب عشان محتاجة فى شغالى يارد تجبهولى شكرا لك


----------



## defo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني المهندسين بعد التحيه :
هناك مشكله اواجهها عند دخول الانترفيو الخاص بشركات البتروكيماويات الا وهي كيف تستطيع ان تصمم pump او heat exchanger ارجو من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون ان يفيدوني باي شى خاص بهذا الموضوع بكتب او بشروحات توضيحيه


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم انا هطلب طلب انا عارفة انه تافه حبتينومتاخذونيش عشان دى اول سنة انتاج بس بجد انا اتجننت بسببه عايزة اعرف الترجمة بتاعة


polymer matrix composites

لانى جبت الانجليزى بس لازمنى جداااااااااااااا العربى بتاعه
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفكرة
السلام عليكم


----------



## ربيع ابوالعز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد السؤال عن السيارات المهجنه


----------



## muhandsa nuha (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اني مشتركة جديدة واطلب المساعدة بتزويدي بمعلومات عن المزدوج الحراري ضروري جداااااااااا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 نوفمبر 2009)

> اني مشتركة جديدة واطلب المساعدة بتزويدي بمعلومات عن المزدوج الحراري ضروري جداااااااااا



تقصدى المبادل الحرارى؟؟

هو جهاز يتم استخدامة فى اجراءات كتيرة مثل(الغلايات و المكثفات و المبردات)
و فية يتم انتقال الحرارة بين مائعين احدهما ذو حرارة مرتفعة و الاخر ذو حرارة منخفضة
ابسط و اكثر انواع المبادل الحرارة انتشارا هلى الshell and tube 









=========
يتم تحرك المائعين باكثر من طريقة

counter flow و فيها يتحرك المائع ذو الحرارة المرتفعة فى اتجاة معاكس للمائع دة الحرارة المنخفضة
parallel flow يتحرك المائعين فى نفس الاتجاة
cross flow يكون المائعين عمدويان على بعض

دى فكرة سريعة
لو محتاجة اى حاجة معينة فى المبادل اتفضلى اسئلى


----------



## kamaran98 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
اطلب منكم التصميم وشرح واختيار مناسب للمضخة والانبوب والخزان الماء المناسبة للبيناية بالمواصفات التالية
ارتفاع البيناية من الارض الى ارضية اخر الطابق = 37م
طول مكافىء للبيناية = 42م
كل طابق مساحة اكثر من 800 متر مربع
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ضحكة مؤمنة;1353243 قال:


> سلام عليكم انا هطلب طلب انا عارفة انه تافه حبتينومتاخذونيش عشان دى اول سنة انتاج بس بجد انا اتجننت بسببه عايزة اعرف الترجمة بتاعة
> 
> 
> polymer matrix composites
> ...


 
اخي العزيز
في برامج تعليم اللغه الانكليزيه .. ينصح دائما ان تفكر بهذه اللغه حتى وانت خارج نطاق الاستخدام لها
اما المصطلحات العلميه اكثر الاحيان لا يفضل ترجمتها لانها تعني شيء معين ومحدد .. الا اللهم الترجمه الحرفيه وهذه غير نافعه طبعا ...
polymer matrix composites
ساشرحه لك :: البوليمرات مركبات عضويه تتكون من شبكه من العناصر الكيميائيه مرتبطه ببعضها باواصر ايونيه .. عدد العناصر وطريقة ارتباطها ببعضها ضمن نسق ثابت ومتكرر كالمصوفه الهندسيه
وهذا المعنى العام ... شكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

muhandsa nuha قال:


> اني مشتركة جديدة واطلب المساعدة بتزويدي بمعلومات عن المزدوج الحراري ضروري جداااااااااا


 
من هذا الموقع ستجدين شرح للمزدوج الحراري
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermocouple

وهذا كتاب يعالج الموضوع من عدة جوانب
http://www.omega.com/temperature/z/pdf/z021-032.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

fatla قال:


> يا خى انا اريد كتاب اسمة piping equipment انا لقيتة بس بفلوس لو تقدر تجبهولى يبقى عملت معايا واجب عشان محتاجة فى شغالى يارد تجبهولى شكرا لك


لم يكن الطلب متسوفي المعلومات وعليه يكمنك البحث هنا .. وهي مواد معده للتنزيل
http://www.toodoc.com/gas-piping-ebook.html
شكرا لك​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن برنامج pdms 12 برابط تحميل يعمل 
مع االشكر والتقدير


----------



## أسلام حسن جميز (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الأعزاءأنا عضو جديد ولي طلب وارجو المساعدة
اطلب منكم شرح كيفية تحوي منظومة الوقود في محركات الديزل من السولار إلي الغاز الطبيعي . واشكركم علي لجهودكم الرائعة وحسن تعاونكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dodyalsob (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أبغى معلومات وأنواع ال grease وماذا يحصل لو نوعين مختلفين من الgrease مكس مع بعض ؟؟؟ 
how to lubricate motor bearing


أبغى presentation عن ال screw compressor ????


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة موضوع الهندسة العكسية لان لها علاقة بمشروع التخرج 
بل هو عنوان المشروع 
مع التطيبق علي اي منتج 
ارجو الرد في اسرع وقت 
يفضل ان تكون هنالك كتب اذا امكن 
وجزاك الله كل الخير ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم*​


----------



## حماده عواد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا فى السنه الاولى وعايز مراجع عن الروافع


----------



## Slim7 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*المخاطر الصناعية*

*السلام عليكم
أرجو أرجو منكم كيفية تقييم و حساب المخاطر الصناعية​*


----------



## kamaran98 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اطلب منكم شرحا مفصلاَ عن اختيار مضخة مناسبة و انبوب وخزان الماءو حجم الخرطوم لبيناية 9 طوابق با المواصفات التالية, ( البيناية انشائة لغرض البانك )
ارتفاع البيناية من الارض الى الارضية اخر الطابق = 37 م L pip
طول انبوب من المضخة حتى صعود = 42 م
كل طابق مساحة اكثر من 800 متر مربع 
ارجوا منكم زودوني بمعلومات الكافية 
شكرا


----------



## kamaran98 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اطلب منكم شرحا مفصلاَ عن اختيار مضخة مناسبة و انبوب وخزان الماءو حجم الخرطوم لبيناية 9 طوابق با المواصفات التالية, ( البيناية انشائة لغرض البانك )
ارتفاع البيناية من الارض الى الارضية اخر الطابق = 37 م L pip
طول انبوب من المضخة حتى صعود = 42 م
كل طابق مساحة اكثر من 800 متر مربع 
ارجوا منكم زودوني بمعلومات الكافية 
شكرا*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

Slim7 قال:


> *السلام عليكم​
> 
> أرجو أرجو منكم كيفية تقييم و حساب المخاطر الصناعية​*​


 
http://www.pathways.cu.edu.eg/subpages/training_courses/Risk.pdf
http://www.cobsc.org/en/pdf/ml/arabic/Arabic-buying_a_business.pdf
http://www.eeaa.gov.eg/ehsims/presentations/Phase3-Arabic.pdf


----------



## aliy (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن من اخواني ان يعلموني كيف اصفر واسنتر كوبلن المضخات


----------



## A-HAMED (16 نوفمبر 2009)

:18:الاخوة الكرام/السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته......:18:
ارجو منكم ان يمدنى احدكم باى رسومات اوتكاد او pdf عن play pump
:56:ولكم جزيل الشكر:56:
:7:​


----------



## ابو رتال (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخوه الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق جمياع . انا مشترك جديد لدى مقعكم الموقر واتمنى من الله ثم منكم المساعده للحصول على مواضيع اوكتب تهتم باختبارات اللحام وذلك للضروره الماسه الى هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو خاالد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

ابدأ بتحية أخواني مهندسي الميكانيك الأفاضل 

لي استفسار عن آلية صنع حركة دائرية لمجسم اسطواني ( لوحة إعلانات ) ذات قطر 0.5متر وتركيباتها الميكانيكية بالتفصيل وماهي المتطلبات والتجهيزات الميكانيكة والكهربائية والالكترونية لجعل المجسم يتحرك دائريا بتواقيت استطيع التحكم بها وبرمجتها مسبقاً

ارجو ممن يملك اي معلومات او دراسة ممكن ان يفيدني ولايبخل بها وتقبلوا مني اطيب تحية


----------



## engmkro (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...........
بتمنى من ادراة الموقع والمهندسين المشرفين أصحاب الخبرة يساعدونا بموضوع أجهزة الإنذار ( اهم شي السرقة والحريق)
لأنو كتير ضروري
وللأسف ما في موضوع بيشرح بالتفصيل طريقة عمل النظام وكافة الأجهزة اللازمة لتركيب هذا النظام
طبعا أن مهندس كهربا بس حديث التخرج وعم شوف في طلب كتير على هاد الموضوع
وازا كمان في مجال تذكرونا اسم موقع او اسم شي كتاب نستفيد منو بهاد الموضوع ويكون فيو شرح مفصل
 بتمنى المزيد من التقدم للموقع
 وألف شكر لكل القائمين عليه وخصوصا مهندسينا القدوة أصحاب الخبرة......
 السلام عليكم.............


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

aliy قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن من اخواني ان يعلموني كيف اصفر واسنتر كوبلن المضخات


 
انا اجبت على هذا الموضوع لاكثر من مره .. فارجو ان تعود الى صفحات سابقه
او البحث على الشبكه بالتالي
coupling alignment
or
coupling mis alignment​


----------



## معاذ عبدالكريم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

احباؤنا الكرام
احتاج لمعرفة كيفية حساب حجم مراوح الشفط الخاصة بشفط الروائح من المباني 
بمعنى آخر أقوم حاليا بعمل تصميم لمبنى سكني وسوف اقوم بوضع exhaust fans في الحمامات والمطابخ ولكن لا اعرف كيف يتم حساب الcfm للمراوح بشكل عام 
ارجو من لديه معلومة الافادة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## osiii (17 نوفمبر 2009)

need this book plz

Pnuematic Systems: Principles and Maintenance
Publisher: Tata McGraw-Hill
Author: Majumdar, S,
Edition Number: 1
ISBN: 0074602314
EAN: 9780074602317
No. of Pages: 282


----------



## sherifhassan69 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

تحية طيبة للجميع

برجاء المساعدة في البحث عن المواصفات بخصوص تحديد نسبة المياة المطلوبة لطبقات انشاء الطرق
(ردم - اساس - اساس مساعد)

ولكم جزيل الشكر

أخوكم / شريف


----------



## alhasi (17 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكر الاخ حامد الحمداوي على تعاونه وسرعة الاستجابه وهذا ليس بجديد ولا غريب على اعضاء منتدانا خاصةَ المتميزون منهم........
أو من الاخوه توفير هذا الكتاب intermediate dynamics for engineers................(by)oliverm.oreilly
وشكراَ على تعاونكم


----------



## Slim7 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

Barak allah ou fik


----------



## معاذ عبدالكريم (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*الا يوجد رد*



معاذ عبدالكريم قال:


> احباؤنا الكرام
> احتاج لمعرفة كيفية حساب حجم مراوح الشفط الخاصة بشفط الروائح من المباني
> بمعنى آخر أقوم حاليا بعمل تصميم لمبنى سكني وسوف اقوم بوضع exhaust fans في الحمامات والمطابخ ولكن لا اعرف كيف يتم حساب الcfm للمراوح بشكل عام
> ارجو من لديه معلومة الافادة
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
الا يوجد رد والله اني محتاج لمعرفة الموضوع بشكل ضروري ومستعجل 
ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*ضروري جدا*

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء الكرام ممن لديه معرفه في مادة انتقال الحرارة تزويدنا بموضوع عن ( سمك العزل الحرج في الاسطوانات ) و اتمنى ان يكون مختصرا و فيه رسومات او مخططات توضيحية و يصلح للبحث او التقرير و لكم جزيل الشكر (Critical Thickness of Insulation )


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

معاذ عبدالكريم قال:


> الا يوجد رد والله اني محتاج لمعرفة الموضوع بشكل ضروري ومستعجل
> ارجوكم ساعدوني


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ventilation_(architecture)
http://www.bapihvac.com/CatalogPDFs/I_App_Notes/Determining_Air_Flow_CFM.pdf
http://www.nfsrps.com/doc/2/air flow conversion sheet.pdf


----------



## اسعد فضل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم
ارغب في الحصول علي بحث في منظومة التوجيه بالسيارة , مع ذكر اسم المرجع 

وجزاكم الله خيرا

اسعد فضل
مهندس ميكانيكي


----------



## مصر الحياة (19 نوفمبر 2009)

نداء اغاثة
ممكن حد يقولى اعمل ايه فى مادة theory of machines لانى فعلا تعبت خالص000000


----------



## فراشة المحبه (20 نوفمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم........_
_ماهي أوجه الاختلاف بين حركة الذراع المنزلق وحركة المكبس في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي؟؟؟؟؟_
_مع جزيل الشكر......_


----------



## جابر عبد الاله (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم والله تعالى وركاته إخواني أطلب منكم بحث في ما يخص l'energie geothermique


----------



## khalid ali dina (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*دراسة مسبقة عن استخدامات حجر الكوارتز في السباكة بالقوالب*

انا طالب بكلية الهندسة عندي مشروع تخرّج عن دراسة امكانية استخدام حجر الكوارتز في عملية السباكة بالقوالب علشان كدة عايز من اي واحد عنده معرفة او دراسة مسبقة عن الموضوع دة يفيدني باسرع وقت ,, و شكرا:31:


----------



## منتصرأحمد محمدعوض (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم كما ارجو القبول......
انا مهندس ميكانيكى انتاج( خريج 2004) وعملت فى عدة مجالات في المملكة العربية السعودية
خاصة مجال مكافحة الحريق والحين اعمل في المجال لكن في شركة استشارية
(as built drawing)يعني مافيها حسابات ولاتصميم فما ارجوه منكم ان تدعموني بكيفية
حساب الهايدروليك كالكوليشن والتصميم
ولكم خالص التقدير


----------



## tarek556600 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اتمنى ان تفيدونا عن هذا الموضوع رغم بساطه بالنسبه لكم وهومعرفة اقطارمواسير pvc ومواسير upvc وايضا التكنس الخاص بهم وايضا كيف احدد سمك المواسير ارجوا مساعدتى


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

alhasi قال:


> أشكر الاخ حامد الحمداوي على تعاونه وسرعة الاستجابه وهذا ليس بجديد ولا غريب على اعضاء منتدانا خاصةَ المتميزون منهم........
> أو من الاخوه توفير هذا الكتاب intermediate dynamics for engineers................(by)oliverm.oreilly
> وشكراَ على تعاونكم


 لعلك تجد هنا ما تطلب




*Links*

http://depositfiles.com/files/di4miekll/0387280596.rar

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/282113760/0387280596.rar

..............................................................................................
http://www.ebookee.com.cn/Intermedi...ch-Mechanical-Engineering-Series-_355149.html


----------



## jamil1975 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا جميل شماع أعمل في مصنع حديد
أطلب مساعدتكم في كيفية رسم شكل يسمى Duble D و يستعمل هذا الشكل عادةً لتفصيل تنكات المحروقات المتحركة
و لكم مني ألف شكر


----------



## صفوان المرعي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو منكم شرح عملية توافق مضخة مع المحرك بطريقة الليزر وشكرا


----------



## love&love (21 نوفمبر 2009)

:34:


hero2548 قال:


> السلام عليكم :34:
> الى المهندسين الميكانيكيين
> انا طالب جامعي اطلب منكم تقرير كامل عن :- :4:
> 1-عملية الحني
> ...


----------



## mohammad jarkas (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة في حساب ضياعات الغط الهيدروليكية لشبكة مياه الشرب وكيفية اختيار المضخة المناسبة لها مع شرح مفصل عن كيفية الحساب هذه والبرامج والجداول الازمة لذلك 
يحبذ بل الغة العربية


----------



## Sabrik2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

Good evening 
I need to know the method of manufacturing ceramic turbo charger rotors with sketches


----------



## A-HAMED (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*:18:الاخوة الكرام/السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته......:18:
ارجو منكم ان يمدنى احدكم باى رسومات اوتكاد او pdf عن play pump
ولكم جزيل الشكر​*

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل هناك مجيب على سؤالى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hb1471 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده السريعة 
انا بحاجة الى اي معلومة تخص ماكينة سحب الاسلاك المعدنية (اسياخ الطربيط)ولو امكن المخطط التفصيلي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

hb1471 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده السريعة
> انا بحاجة الى اي معلومة تخص ماكينة سحب الاسلاك المعدنية (اسياخ الطربيط)ولو امكن المخطط التفصيلي ولكم جزيل الشكر












http://www.koch-ihmert.de/pdf/tunerline_engl.pdf
http://www.abmfasteners.com/downloads/Wire Drawing Plant Continuous Type.pdf
http://www.vtech-1.com/addweb/RMG/rmgcatalog/MDL12TO45.PDF​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

Sabrik2 قال:


> Good evening
> I need to know the method of manufacturing ceramic turbo charger rotors with sketches


 http://www.twi.co.uk/*******/jk54.html
http://www.p2pays.org/ref/20/19275.pdf


----------



## kk1 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

Can you tell me type of welding test 7how it done


----------



## A-HAMED (22 نوفمبر 2009)

:18:الاخوة الكرام/السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته......:18:​

ارجو منكم ان يمدنى احدكم باى رسومات اوتكاد او pdf عن play pump
ولكم جزيل الشكر​ 


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل هناك مجيب على سؤالى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

kk1 قال:


> Can you tell me type of welding test 7how it done


http://files.aws.org/technical/d3/10.pdf
http://www0.force.dk/hswap/web-data...ion of separation efficiency for welding .pdf
http://www.bam.de/en/fachthemen/referenzverfahren/referenzverfahren_medien/507en.pdf
http://www.fra.dot.gov/Downloads/Research/rr0817.pdf​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

منتصرأحمد محمدعوض قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
> اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم كما ارجو القبول......
> انا مهندس ميكانيكى انتاج( خريج 2004) وعملت فى عدة مجالات في المملكة العربية السعودية
> خاصة مجال مكافحة الحريق والحين اعمل في المجال لكن في شركة استشارية
> ...


 http://www.fire.gov/newsletter/summer2002/fowler_paper.pdf
http://www.communities.gov.uk/documents/fire/pdf/381216.pdf


----------



## محمود12000 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اذا كان هذا الكتاب عند اى من الاصدقاء الافاضل ارجو منه ارساله لى اسم الكتاب (mcgraw hill piping


----------



## أحمد رأفت (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*Die Forging*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ممكن بعدأذنك كتاب او اى بيانات عن تصمم قوالب الحدادة 
Die Forging
بعد اذنك فى اسرع وقت


----------



## KhaledSherbini (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*Water pressure drop*

الاخوة الاعزاء
أود فهم كيفبة حساب the water pressure drop في chiller وكيف يؤثر على المضخات 
pump
برجاء دلني على المعلومة أو من أين أستقيها​


----------



## *الفارس* (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو إفادتي مواقع عن heat conduction in copper bars لــ cylindrical and tappered
احتاج اعمل تقارير الـــ lab بس ماعندي معلومات كافيه


----------



## tagreed87 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي بايجاد الحلول للمواضيع التاليه من كتاب
engineering mechanics statics
للكاتب:
 R.C. Hibbeler
S.c. Fan
المواضيع:
Force vectors
Vector Addition of force
Addition of a system of complanar forces
Addition and aubtraction of cartesian vectors
ارجو الرد.


----------



## محمدمحمودعبدالعال (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى الأخوة الفاضل - يرجى من أحد الأخوة المهندسين المحترفين فى استخدام برنامج hap 4.41لحساب الأحمال الحرارية التكرم برفع ملف لشرح البرنامج بحيث يكون الشرح مفصلا وبه أدق التفاصيل وليس للمبتدئين.
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جامعة جازان (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

هلا شرحتم لي السماحيات الثلاثة للـ pattern في عمليات sand casting موجودة بالكتاب لكن للأسف باللغه الانجليزية 

وشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*الفارس*;1369862 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجو إفادتي مواقع عن heat conduction in copper bars لــ cylindrical and tappered
> احتاج اعمل تقارير الـــ lab بس ماعندي معلومات كافيه


 
ماهو المقصودبـ cylindrical and tappered
هل هو 
cylindrical and tappered roller bearings
وضح اكثر رجاء​


----------



## د.محبس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*الرائع أ.حامد:
اي طلبات وا اسئلة يطلبونها منك الاعضاء الاعزاء في الاختصاصات التالية:
1. mechanical vibration problems
2. machine design,strength of material
3. Finite element method
4. fracture mechanism
فانا ان شاء الله تعالى ملم بها لانها اختصاصي ويمكني بسرعة الرجوع الى مصادري المتوفرة تحت يدي:*


----------



## hesham elwan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

رجاء ما هوا المعنى اللغوى بالعربية المقابل لكلمة
pneuomatic


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> *الرائع أ.حامد:*
> *اي طلبات وا اسئلة يطلبونها منك الاعضاء الاعزاء في الاختصاصات التالية:*
> *1. Mechanical vibration problems*
> *2. Machine design,strength of material*
> ...


 دكتور يعجز الشكر وتتلعثم الكلمات بمقامك سيدي
انت كالماء اينما حل حلت الحياة شكرا لك على هذا العرض الرائع
الموضوع هنا موضوعك واتمنى ان تتواجد فيه لتجيب على اي تساءل
ولا اعتبر هذا الموضوع الا فرع من شجرة الحب التي نحاول انماءها
شكرا لتشريفك لنا .. وجزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

hesham elwan قال:


> رجاء ما هوا المعنى اللغوى بالعربية المقابل لكلمة
> pneuomatic


 
بكل سرور
هذا المصطلح العلمي يطلق على اية منظومه او جهاز او معده يعمل بفعل الهواء المضغوط كالنواقل الهوائيه والمحركات والسيطره .. شكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جامعة جازان;1370661 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> هلا شرحتم لي السماحيات الثلاثة للـ pattern في عمليات sand casting موجودة بالكتاب لكن للأسف باللغه الانجليزية
> 
> وشكرا


 
للاسف لم اعثر على طلبت باللغه العربيه 
واليك هذا الكتاب الشامل باللغه الانكليزيه
*View Document*http://www.osti.gov/bridge/servlets/purl/850402-rd1y7p/850402.pdf​


----------



## م/ أيمن النعمي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى المتكامل من النواحي الهندسية 
والذى اتمنى من جميع اخواني المهندسين ان يشاركوا فيه 
واتمنى من ادارة المنتدى ان يقبلوني عضوا في منتداهم وانشا الله راح اكون عند حسن ظنهم

استفساري/
اريد مساعدتكم في الحصول على بعض الصور الفوتوغرافيه لمكينة سباكة المعادن 
وطرق السلامة وادواتها
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

اخوكم / م/ ايمن النعمي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

م/ أيمن النعمي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى المتكامل من النواحي الهندسية
> والذى اتمنى من جميع اخواني المهندسين ان يشاركوا فيه
> واتمنى من ادارة المنتدى ان يقبلوني عضوا في منتداهم وانشا الله راح اكون عند حسن ظنهم
> ...


 





http://www.vivacasters.com/vertical casting machines.html
http://www.drdiecast.com/detailed_die_casting_consulting_services_list.htm


----------



## م/ أيمن النعمي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا
اخوي حامد الحمداوي
ولكن اذا متوفرة عندك صور لادوات السلامة في هذه العملية ارسلها ولك
مني جزيل الشكر

م/ أيمن النعمي


----------



## musa br (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم : انا عضو جديد وبتمنى تساعدوني في هذا الموضوع 
كيف بنقدر نصمم مضخه ضغط عالي جدا مثل 100bar مثلا اول اعلى من هيك وطريقة عمل المضخات وانواعها ان امكن ولكم جزيل الشكرا اخوني المهندسين .


----------



## Tpozada (28 نوفمبر 2009)

سوالي وباختصار كيفية رفع كفائة ال thermal power plant انا مش عايز فكرة جديدة ولكن عايز ما يتبع للحصول علي اعلي كفائة واقل irreversibility
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sewarkh (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة*

لو سمحتم اريد code matlab for auto transformer في غاية الاهمية ارجووووكم


----------



## غطفان حنو (29 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير /اضحى مبارك /
شكرا" على هذا المنتدى واتمنى ان تقبلوني عضوا"
استفساري: اريد الحصول على كتاب اوبرنامج يوضح طريقة تصنيع /الناقل الحلزوني/ على ما اعتقدالمصطلح هوscrew conveyor/ وشكرا" لكم


----------



## omarbadr (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*please help*

انا مهندس كمبيوتر مطلوب منى كتابة برنامج بسيط يميز بين عدد من الاشكال البسيطة مثل مربع ودائرة ومثلث والتى مرسومة باليد انا مش عارفة اعمل ايه ولا ابدا ازاى لو ينفع حد يساعدنى


----------



## يوسف التونسي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

* يا جماعة الخير 
أنا بصدد بحث عن مكانة العجلات في الطائرة و العمليات الجارية في صيانة العجلات و في وشة العجلات
أرجو المساعدة و التواصل وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## د.محبس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الى أ.حامد هنا موقع free مفيد يمكن يفيد الاخوة في البحث 
www.pdfdatabase.com


----------



## seso2 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

my question is about pump types and how it works


----------



## بقوري (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة*

لدي ثلاثة مواضيع للبحث احتاج تقارير عليها وهي:
1-تقرير عن مكائن الcnc ويتضمن هذا التقرير عمل برنامج بواسطة الg code وال m code مع رسم الشكل
2- تقرير عن plastisity of ciricular plate loaded at the center
3- تقرير عن cylindrical shell fixed from one end or both end and loaded from the center
لذا ارجو من الجميع مساعدتي في هذه المواضيع


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> الى أ.حامد هنا موقع free مفيد يمكن يفيد الاخوة في البحث
> www.pdfdatabase.com


 
شكرا لك دكتور
والله انت رائع دائما .. وتوقيعك يجنن
فعلا موقع مفيد جدا وسهل الاستخدام
بانتظار جديدك لنغور في اعماقك ككنز علمي فعال
وحضور متميز​


----------



## ahmed_sr (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اساتذي الاعزاء 
ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد كل شي يساعدني في عملي في صيانة مضخات الديزل كافة الانواع وحتى الاجهزة كافة وحتى مواقع للحصول على الادوات الاحتياطية للمضخات والمفتات ارجو الرد 
مع شكري الجزيل


----------



## aboaymooon (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة . الاخوة الزملاء كيف استطيع رسم شبكة بخار(مواسير البخار)فى مخطط ثلاثى البعاد وما هو البرنامج المستخدم فى ذلك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

aboaymooon قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة . الاخوة الزملاء كيف استطيع رسم شبكة بخار(مواسير البخار)فى مخطط ثلاثى البعاد وما هو البرنامج المستخدم فى ذلك


 
استخدم برنامج  auto pipe وهو موجود في احد مواضيعي في قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه العام
اعتقد بعنوا الشبكات الانبوبيه .. استخدم طريقة البحث .. شكرا لك​


----------



## الحجازي_ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## badwelan (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجو المساااااااااااااااااااااعدة*

ارجو من الاعضاء و المشرفين مساعدتي
اريد كتاب الحلول لكتاب 
mechanics of material by R C Hibbeler
الاصدار السابع 
محتاجة ضروري ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## electo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
انا مهندس كهربائي وارجو مساعدتي في كيفية حساب كمية تدفق الهواء الناتج من فرق الضغط ومن ثم حساب الطاقة الناتجة بالجول او اي وحدة طاقة اخرى ومعادلة تحويل الطاقة الناتجة الى طاقة كهربائية بالوات
الموضوع يهمني كثيرا .... وشكرا


----------



## ehabxyz (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
برجاء الإفادة عن كفاءة المروقات فى محطات تنقية مياه الشرب
وماهة النسبة المثلى لها


----------



## wech (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إني أعمل على ماكينة كوماتسو "tracto-pelle "
ولكن لا أجد عندها القوة للدفع ....
هل من أحد لديه فكرة عن ما هو العطل الذي يسبب ذلك .
وشكراً


----------



## bayan68 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندسة ميكانيكة ادرس الماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية
واريد معلومات عن الصيانة الظرفية(condition based maintenance)وارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*برجاء المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحة الله و بركاته

اتمنى الحصول على معلومات عن تفاصيل دائرة الهيدروليك لرافع السيارات الموجود داخل محطات التمويل الذى يعمل بضغط الهواء ولكم جزيل الشكر :85:​


----------



## سامر الجميل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد بعد اذنكم برنامج لحساب ال load forces على CHW Pipes


----------



## mohnds (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*أريد فالفا مناسبا { control valve }*

انا طالب فى السنه الاخيره ومشروعى هو dual fuel engine وينقصنا فى هذا المشروع عمل control على كميه الغاز اللى داخله للحرق فنحتاج الى نوع مناسب من الفالفات يتناسب مع الغاز الطبيعى ويكون له curve معروف لانه من المهم لنا ان نعرف مقدار فتحات هذا الفالف حتى يتسنى لنا معرفه كميه الغاز والتحكم فى كميه الغاز اللى داخله . 
طيب ليه انا لم استخدم فالف عادى ... للأسباب الاتيه : 
1 - لان الفالف العادى الذى ليس له curve لتعريفه او لبيان فتحاته مش هيتيح لى ان اعرف كميه الغاز اللى داخله 
2 - انه زى محنا عارفين ان فى محركات الديزل كميه الهوا اللى داخله المحرك لا يوجد عليها كنترول وبالتالى كل ما بتزيد كميه الهوا كل ما بتزيد كميه الغاز اللى داخله للحرق وده بيعمل مشكله فى السرعات العاليه بيعمل { nocking } 
يعنى ملخص كلامى : 
انا اريد نوع فالف يتمشى مع الغاز ويكون له curve معروف ويكون ماشى مع المواصفات اللى انا هقولها دى : 
1 - { diameter { .5 - 1.0 inch 
2 - pressure range { 1 - 2 bar}
3 - flow rate { 7 - 8 m^3 /hr 

:15: ارجو من اخوانى سرعه الرد عليا لو سمحتم لانه مطلوب ضرورى اوى اوى اوى


----------



## alfardan (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا في اخر سنه دراسيه ومشروع التخرج يتعلق في design and analysis of leaf spring used in suspension of wheeled vehicles and to see its effect on strength by replaccing its material from conventional to composite
هل ممكن مساعدتي


----------



## alfardan (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مشروعي التخرج يتعلق leaf spring in suspension system to replacing it from conventional to composite 
ممكن مساعدتي في اجلد المعلومات الكافيه


----------



## ع_الشرقاوي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الإخوة الأعزاء تحية طيبة للجميع 
أريد حل عندي بئر عمقها حوالي 20 متر وأريد غطاس يعمل من على سطح البئر ماهي المواصفات المطلوبة ؟ حيث أني جربت ولم استطع الا بحل واحد وهو انزال الغطاس الى منتصف المسافة لانقاص مسافة عمود الشفط 
ارجو المساعدة عاجلا


----------



## م / عماد الدين (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحب أرحب بكل المهندسين المشاركين في الموقع وأشكر السادة المشرفين على المجهود الرائع
أنا مهندس صيانة وتعرضت لمادة قال لي مهندس كبير أنها ( صلب سلينيوم ) وقد قمت بالبحث عنها ولكني لم أجد شئ بهذا الإسم وكل ما وجدته عن السلينيوم أنه عنصر رقمه الذري 34 وله خواص سمية ولكنه إذا تم أخذه بكميات بسيطة مثل الموجودة فى اللحوم والفراخ وبعض الخضروات فهو مفيد كمانع أكسدة ومفيد لزيادة المناعة ضد الإيدز والسرطان
وكذلك أيضا وجدت أنه كان يستخدم كشبه موصل حتى 1970 ثم تم إستبداله بالسليكون
ولكني لم أجد له إستخدام كسبيكة بهذا الإسم ( صلب السلينيوم )
فهل توجد بالفعل تلك السبيكة ؟ وما هي خصائصها ؟ وهل تفقد خصائصها وتعامل كصلب عادي إذا تم تسخينها لدرجة الإحمرار ( لأن الإختلاف كان في إستعدالها على البارد أم الساخن ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كما أرجو الرد والشرح لما يسمى بنظام التحكم pcc ؟ ( وأنا أقصد pcc وليس plc )
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## may3608 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اغرف ضرورى جدا ما هى مساوئ او عيوب الاوتوكاد


----------



## monaalglb (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أريد معلومات عن محطة الزعفرانة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

bayan68 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندسة ميكانيكة ادرس الماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية
> واريد معلومات عن الصيانة الظرفية(condition based maintenance)وارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا


 

http://irsme.nic.in/files/cbm-sethiya.pdf
http://www.plant-maintenance.com/articles/SPM_ICMES_2003.pdf
http://www.cadickcorp.com/download/cbm-howtogetstarted.pdf
thank you​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

may3608 قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد ان اغرف ضرورى جدا ما هى مساوئ او عيوب الاوتوكاد


 
 لا توجد له عيوب .. وانما هناك قصور في تادية بعض المهام والامكانيات التي تتميز بها 
برامج اخرى .. حيث يوجد ما هو اكثر تطور من اوتوكاد وهذا لايعني انه ذو عيوب .. شكرا​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الحجازي_ قال:


> السلام عليكم


 

 وعليكم السلا ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## SalahMohei (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده احتاج الى كل مل يتعلق بالpumps&valvesمن حيث selection&operation&testing&inspection&trabelshooting&maintenanceولكم جزيل الشكراميلى [email protected]


----------



## m.s.f (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بسأل عن نوع الزيت المستخدم فى محركات free board الثنائية الشوط​


----------



## عيسوى حامد (8 ديسمبر 2009)

كنت اريد قرص عن positive displacement pump


----------



## godfather26 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*cosmosM 2010*

سلام عليكم
هل ممكن مدي crack cosmosM 2010
هو مرفق مع solidworks 2010 لكن بدون كرك 
شكراً

​


----------



## night1m (9 ديسمبر 2009)

> وأريد غطاس يعمل من على سطح البئر ماهي المواصفات المطلوبة ؟


ولم اختيار الغطاس ما دام ستستخدم المضخة على سطح البئر 
بشمهندس،لاختيار المضخة ومواصفاتها يجب ان تحدد مقدار التدفق طبقا لنوع البئر وسرعة التغذية او التصريف،ثم طبقا للسرعة التي ستفترضها والتي هي غالبا تتراوح ما بين 3-6 م/ث بامكانك اختيالر قطر التصريف والسحب للمضخة من pipe chart 
ولحساب pump head احسب طول المواسير حتى نقطة التصريف وافترض ان الخسارات هي تقريبا 300-400 باسكال /متر واضربها بطول المواسير لتحصل على الخسارات جميعها.
والله الموفق


----------



## night1m (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ عبدالكريم
> 
> 
> _احباؤنا الكرام
> ...



اخي معاذ
هناك جداول تحدد عدد مرات تغيير الهواء في الحيز المراد تغيير الهواء بداخله،ولنفترض مثلا لوحدة مرحاض لا توجد بها تهوية طبيعية فافرض انك تريد ان تغير هواء المرحاض 10 مرات/ساعة،
الان احسب حجم الحمام بوحدة م3
اضرب حجم الحمام بعدد مرات تغيير الهواء لتحصل على اجابة وحدتها م3/ساعة
الان ما عليك الا تغيير الوحدات حيث ان: 
1.7م3/ساعة=1cfm


----------



## night1m (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي حامد..جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه
بحثت طويلا عن كتب صيانة central heating boilers+boiler burner
فلم اجد الا صفحات الشركات المصنعة فهل يتاح لك احد هذه الكتب.....
علما اني املتك خبرة لا باس بها في صيانتها ولكني اطمح الى المزيد
وشكرا يا دينمو المنتدى
اخوك بالله مروان ابو الحلاوة


----------



## بن مستور مستور (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : أنا مهندس في مجال الكهرباء 
أرجو مساعدتي في عمل مولد حثي بإضافة الstarting and braking بواسطة الماتلاب


----------



## bassam alani (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال جميعا 
بالبدايه احي المنتدى الرائع والمهم والي اعتبره موسوعه بجميع فروع الهندسه وثانيا احي اعضاء وزوار المنتدى
المهم
بصراحه شباب اني محتاج بحث او تقرير عن الرافعات الثابته (fixd crane ) وياريت مدعم بالصور . 
واكون جدا ممنون منكم وربي يحفظ الجميع اللهم امين .واخص طبعا الاستاذ يونس فاخر


----------



## slovea (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال جميعا 
بالبدايه احي المنتدى الرائع والمهم والي اعتبره موسوعه بجميع فروع الهندسه وثانيا احي اعضاء وزوار المنتدى
المهم



المرجوا من الأعضاء الكرام مساعدة حول mécanique des fluides


----------



## alhasi (10 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجوا من أخواني المهندسين المساعده العاجله...........فأنا بحاجه ماسه لكتب تحتوي على شرح مفصل وواضح وسهل الفهم والاهم من ذلك الامثله المحلوله والمتنوعه(أهم شئ الامثله المحلوله)...للمواضيع الاتيه:
-euler equation
-lagrange equation
-hamilton equation
-use of govering equation:
1-stability
2-time response
3-frequency response
أرجوا من أخوتي الاهتمام بما طلبت .....وأنتم أهل الفضل من بعد الله سبحانه


----------



## ayatmahmoud (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة تي معرتة سبب اختلاط الوقود مع الزيت مولد بيركنز


----------



## raya.r (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبة.مشان الله حدا يساعدني احتاج لسيارة اسعاف عاجل والا في خطر على حياة المادة.مطلوب مني لمادة اسمها عمارة الحاسوب اسمو dual thread processor(power pointوانا والله اكتئبت من كتر ما دورت بس عبس ولا القيت اشي ولازم اناقش الموضوع السبت12\12 امانة ساعدوني ارجو الرد على طلبي سريعا ع ايميلي


----------



## قحطان مدحت (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى الاخوه المهندسين الاعزاء ارجو ارشادي الى كيفيتة تصغير وتكبير الشكل الهندسي على برنامج اوتو كاد للرسم الهندسي مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## alhasi (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*أرجوا من أخواني المهندسين المساعده العاجله...........فأنا بحاجه ماسه لكتب تحتوي على شرح مفصل وواضح وسهل الفهم والاهم من ذلك الامثله المحلوله والمتنوعه(أهم شئ الامثله المحلوله)...للمواضيع الاتيه:
-euler equation
-lagrange equation
-hamilton equation
-use of govering equation:
1-stability
2-time response
3-frequency response
أرجوا من أخوتي الاهتمام بما طلبت .....وأنتم أهل الفضل من بعد الله سبحانه*​


----------



## barçamed (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*طلب المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا طالب في السنة الرابعة هندسة ميكانيكية أريد بحث بعنوان

radio cristalographie

وشكرا


----------



## alhasi (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*أرجوا من أخواني المهندسين المساعده العاجله...........فأنا بحاجه ماسه لكتب تحتوي على شرح مفصل وواضح وسهل الفهم والاهم من ذلك الامثله المحلوله والمتنوعه(أهم شئ الامثله المحلوله)...للمواضيع الاتيه:
-euler equation
-lagrange equation
-hamilton equation
-use of govering equation:
1-stability
2-time response
3-frequency response
أرجوا من أخوتي الاهتمام بما طلبت .....وأنتم أهل الفضل من بعد الله سبحانه​*


----------



## ليث الخميس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان 
اطلب ممن عنده كتاب 
Chemical Engineering, Volume 3, Third edition 
J. M. COULSON & J. F. RICHARDSON 
بصيغة pdf ان يزودني به 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## basliato (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن حدا يعدد انواع الاكتويتر وطريقه عملها بشكل مختصر


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (11 ديسمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء انا مهندس كهرباء مرحله ثانيه ولدي مشكله في مادة الميكانيك ارجو المساعده _
_ارجو اعطائي تقرير علمي لا يتجاوز ال 6 صفحات عن المواد التاليه _
_1- strain_
_2-Torsion_
_3- stres_


----------



## alhasi (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*أرجوا من أخواني المهندسين المساعده العاجله...........فأنا بحاجه ماسه لكتب تحتوي على شرح مفصل وواضح وسهل الفهم والاهم من ذلك الامثله المحلوله والمتنوعه(أهم شئ الامثله المحلوله)...للمواضيع الاتيه:
-euler equation
-lagrange equation
-hamilton equation
-use of govering equation:
1-stability
2-time response
3-frequency response
أرجوا من أخوتي الاهتمام بما طلبت .....وأنتم أهل الفضل من بعد الله سبحانه​*

وين ألاخوه....................................وين الاستجابه السريعه ...........في أنتظاركم على أحر من الجمر


----------



## m.s.f (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم نسأل عن نوع الزيت المستخدم فى محركات قوارب الصيد الصغيرة (free board) تنائية الشوط نأمل المساعدة من الختصين ولكم كل الشكر والسلام


----------



## محمد رجب علي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
السؤال هو الآتي 
من أين تأخذ مضخات تدوير مياه التبريد إشارة التشغيل -start /
stop


----------



## هاله الشيخ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام وعليكم ........................
ارجوا افادتي بشرح مشروع بسيط عن عمل gears box 
مثل عندما يكون موجود السيارات او الطائرات او.....................الخ 
ويكون الشرح مركز على الاجهادات المركزه على sheft والتروس الموجود فيها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رعد ابو محمد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم رعد ابو محمد طالب دكتوراه واحتاج بحوث عن موضوعي 
Estimation weled joint strength using genentic algorithm


----------



## alhasi (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*أرجوا من أخواني المهندسين المساعده العاجله...........فأنا بحاجه ماسه لكتب تحتوي على شرح مفصل وواضح وسهل الفهم والاهم من ذلك الامثله المحلوله والمتنوعه(أهم شئ الامثله المحلوله)...للمواضيع الاتيه:
-euler equation
-lagrange equation
-hamilton equation
-use of govering equation:
1-stability
2-time response
3-frequency response
أرجوا من أخوتي الاهتمام بما طلبت .....وأنتم أهل الفضل من بعد الله سبحانه​

وين ألاخوه....................................وين الاستجابه السريعه ...........في أنتظاركم على أحر من الجمر*

لاحس ولا خبر.....................................................أين ألاخوه


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو الرد على سؤالي


----------



## omar_007 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

أخوكم من العراق عمر /مصلح أجهزة استنساخ وطابعات اي سؤال أني في الخدمة


----------



## تمسوح (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين اني بحاجة الى تصميم هيكل حفارة هيدروليكية فارجو التفضل علي


----------



## الهيثمm (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج مساعدتكم اريد ان اعرف مقاس الواير الحديد مقاساته بالملي وقوتة بالطن وتحملات السحب (الخبطة)


----------



## alhasi (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*أرجوا من أخواني المهندسين المساعده العاجله...........فأنا بحاجه ماسه لكتب تحتوي على شرح مفصل وواضح وسهل الفهم والاهم من ذلك الامثله المحلوله والمتنوعه(أهم شئ الامثله المحلوله)...للمواضيع الاتيه:
-euler equation
-lagrange equation
-hamilton equation
-use of govering equation:
1-stability
2-time response
3-frequency response
أرجوا من أخوتي الاهتمام بما طلبت .....وأنتم أهل الفضل من بعد الله سبحانه​

وين ألاخوه....................................وين الاستجابه السريعه ...........في أنتظاركم على أحر من الجمر

لاحس ولا خبر............................................... ......أين ألاخوه*

يا حمداني أين أنت ..................................في أنتظار أبداعاتك


----------



## alhasi (12 ديسمبر 2009)

من أخواني المهندسين المساعده العاجله...........فأنا بحاجه ماسه لكتب تحتوي على شرح مفصل وواضح وسهل الفهم والاهم من ذلك الامثله المحلوله والمتنوعه(أهم شئ الامثله المحلوله)...للمواضيع الاتيه:
-euler equation
-lagrange equation
-hamilton equation
-use of govering equation:
1-stability
2-time response
3-frequency response
أرجوا من أخوتي الاهتمام بما طلبت .....وأنتم أهل الفضل من بعد الله سبحانه

وين ألاخوه....................................وين الاستجابه السريعه ...........في أنتظاركم على أحر من الجمر

لاحس ولا خبر............................................... ......أين ألاخوه

يا حامد يا حمداوي...............................................................أنا في أنتظار ألاجابه


----------



## اسمي صعب (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته".....
انا طالبة حاسب آلي ابي شرح مفصل عن طريقة عمل برامج كوبول (المادة اسمها اساسيات برمجة حاسب كوبول1)
لقيت نفس موضوعي كانت راده عليه اختي" محبة الله ورسوله" بس كان الرد بشكل سطحي ياليت لو يكون رابط كامل نفس طريقة ردها على مادة باسكال .......ارجوكم ساعدوني بسرعه محتاجته باسرع وقت""""""
وشكراااااااااا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اسمي صعب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته".....
> انا طالبة حاسب آلي ابي شرح مفصل عن طريقة عمل برامج كوبول (المادة اسمها اساسيات برمجة حاسب كوبول1)
> لقيت نفس موضوعي كانت راده عليه اختي" محبة الله ورسوله" بس كان الرد بشكل سطحي ياليت لو يكون رابط كامل نفس طريقة ردها على مادة باسكال .......ارجوكم ساعدوني بسرعه محتاجته باسرع وقت""""""
> وشكراااااااااا


http://www.geek4arab.com/less/cat-14-1.html
http://www.raneem.net/showthread.php?t=906

المادة اسمها اساسيات برمجة حاسب كوبول1
ارجو ان تتاكدي من هذا العنوان رجاء​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

alhasi قال:


> من أخواني المهندسين المساعده العاجله...........فأنا بحاجه ماسه لكتب تحتوي على شرح مفصل وواضح وسهل الفهم والاهم من ذلك الامثله المحلوله والمتنوعه(أهم شئ الامثله المحلوله)...للمواضيع الاتيه:
> -euler equation
> -lagrange equation
> -hamilton equation
> ...


 
http://www.econ.washington.edu/user/sturn/503/Derivation of Euler Equation.pdf

http://ocw.mit.edu/NR/rdonlyres/Aer...CA-E401-4F96-A505-E4863A9BBE05/0/lecture7.pdf

http://www.phys.ttu.edu/~huang24/Teaching/Phys5306/Hamilton.pdf

http://webpages.charter.net/jtholdeman/Holdeman2PoF.pdf


فأنا بحاجه ماسه لكتب تحتوي على شرح مفصل وواضح وسهل الفهم والاهم من ذلك الامثله المحلوله والمتنوعه(أهم شئ الامثله المحلوله)...للمواضيع الاتيه:

معقوله ياسيديhttp://ocw.mit.edu/NR/rdonlyres/Aer...CA-E401-4F96-A505-E4863A9BBE05/0/lecture7.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الهيثمm قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احتاج مساعدتكم اريد ان اعرف مقاس الواير الحديد مقاساته بالملي وقوتة بالطن وتحملات السحب (الخبطة)


 http://www.nsc.co.jp/en/tech/report/pdf/n9605.pdf
http://www.ultra-infiltrant.com/Ultra Infiltrated Low Alloy Steels.pdf

لاحظ الجداول ضمن الملفات اعلاه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

رعد ابو محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخوكم رعد ابو محمد طالب دكتوراه واحتاج بحوث عن موضوعي
> Estimation weled joint strength using genentic algorithm


 
حياك الله ابو محمد
اليك هذا الملخص الهام عن موضوعك .. وفي حالة تخصيصك لموضوع محدد منها فنحن بالخدمه ان شاء الله ... مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

http://www.researchandmarkets.com/reports/680235/advanced_welding_and_micro_joining_packaging.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد رجب علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السؤال هو الآتي
> من أين تأخذ مضخات تدوير مياه التبريد إشارة التشغيل -start /
> stop


 من مقياس الضغط pressure guage 
وفي تصاميم اخرى من مقياس الحراره thermostate


----------



## رائد عارف (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هي مبدأ عمل مراجل البخار وما اهميه تنك التكثيف بالنسبه الى المرجل


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

رائد عارف قال:


> ما هي مبدأ عمل مراجل البخار وما اهميه تنك التكثيف بالنسبه الى المرجل


 
مبدا العمل 
رفع الطاقة الحراريه للماء وتحويله الى بخار بدرجة حراره معينه ..
ويستخدم البخار في عمليات كثيره منها التسخين عن طريق مبادلات حراريه
او الترطيب كما في معامل الغزل والنسيج او التجفيف .. او تشغبل معدات كالمطارق الميكانيكيه البخاريه .. او تسيير القاطرات او للتدفئه احيانا

التكثيف : هي عملية تكثيف البخار الفائض او المنخفض الحراره لغرض اعادته للعمل كماء وذلك لتفادي الهدر الغير مبرر .. شكرا لك​


----------



## رائد عارف (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخ حامد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alhasi (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جداَ..................على ألاستجابه.....................ياأخح حامد


----------



## مهندس محمدابراهيم (13 ديسمبر 2009)

هو ليه كله طاقه طاقه مفي انتاج خالص


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

bassam alani قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف الحال جميعا
> بالبدايه احي المنتدى الرائع والمهم والي اعتبره موسوعه بجميع فروع الهندسه وثانيا احي اعضاء وزوار المنتدى
> المهم
> ...


 

حياك الله .. وتحياتي للاخ الدكتور يونس فاخر العزيز

http://www.buffalolifting.com/FIXED_CRANE_FORK.pdf


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

قحطان مدحت قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الى الاخوه المهندسين الاعزاء ارجو ارشادي الى كيفيتة تصغير وتكبير الشكل الهندسي على برنامج اوتو كاد للرسم الهندسي مع جزيل الشكر


 

اولا :: حدد الرسم المطلوب تصغيره او استخدم ايعاز 
sellect all
من القائمه
edit
ثانيا :: اضغط على الايعاز
scale
من قائمة
modify
وحدد base point
الرسم بعدما وفي صندوق الاوامر
command line
حدد نسبة التضغير كان تكون 0.5
ثم اضغط enter
وهكذا بالنسبة للتكبير 
شكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

هاله الشيخ قال:


> السلام وعليكم ........................
> ارجوا افادتي بشرح مشروع بسيط عن عمل gears box
> مثل عندما يكون موجود السيارات او الطائرات او.....................الخ
> ويكون الشرح مركز على الاجهادات المركزه على sheft والتروس الموجود فيها
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
gear desigen

http://www.artec-machine.com/documents free/toothing design/maag gear design priciples.pdf

http://www.nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT-MADRAS/Machine_Design_II/pdf/2_9.pdf

http://www.ameridrives.com/pdf/aise_agd.pdf

http://www.uni.edu/~rao/MD-12 Spur Gear Design.pdf

shaft desigen

http://inside.mines.edu/~jsteele/411/Lectures/L09ShaftsKeysSplinesVibs/L18ShaftDesign.pdf


http://www.haywardgordon.com/documents/Shaft_Design.pdf


http://www.uni.edu/~rao/Md-17 Shaft Design.pdf


http://courses.washington.edu/mengr356/daly/Shaft_design_guide.pdf​


----------



## night1m (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*



ارجو المساعدة تي معرتة سبب اختلاط الوقود مع الزيت مولد بيركنز

أنقر للتوسيع...

عذرا اختنا ايات ولكن هل تقصدين فعلا الوقود ام الماء؟
فدورة الوقود بعيدة عن دورة الزيت.
وكيف عرفت بالمشكلة؟
*​


----------



## kamaran98 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام وعليكم
موضوع fire fighting
ارجوا ان تزودونى بمعلومات عن كيفية اختيار نوع المضخة وانبوب وحجم الخزان الماء الكافي للبيناية 9 طوابق ارتفاع البيناية 37 م.ط وطول الكولي من مصدرالمياء الى ارضية اخر طابق 47 م.ط 

وشكرا لجوابكم


----------



## mando the tiger (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*hydraulic circuit*

لو سمحتم للمتخصصين 
اريد رسم لدائرة punch press 
,وان تكون اذا امكن مع twe hand safety
وشكرا جزيرا


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شكرا لعدم الاهتمام لسؤالي الاول ياريت الاهتمام للسؤال الثاني 
اذا امكن محتاج محاضرات بالغه العربيه لمادة الميكانيك بمواضيع ال stres 
strine
torsion


----------



## اسمي صعب (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخوي الله يجزالك الف خير


----------



## اسمي صعب (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوي الحمداوي الرابط اللي نزلته حيل شرحه حلو بس يتكلم عن مواد البرمجه
بشكل عام انا ابي عن مادة البرمجه" كوبول1 "_اهي برمجه بلغة كوبول اكيد تعرفون هاللغه"


----------



## gabeer (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*احتاج هاذين الكتابين*

اخوتي السلام عليكم احتاج الي 
الكتاب الاول:
manual solution of electric power distribution system engineering

معلومات الكتاب
*Paperback:* 126 pages 
*Publisher:* CRC Press Inc; 2Rev Ed edition (November 1, 2007) 
*ISBN-10:* 1420064096 
*ISBN-13:* 978-1420064094 

اكتاب الثاني:
manual solution of analysis of faulted power system
اسم المولف
andersion 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## *الفارس* (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ياحامد أتمنى تساعدني في مشروعي أنا طالب هندسة ميكانيكيه ومحتاج معلومات كثيره عن الهندسة العكسيه طبعا أنا راح اكتب معلومات عامه عن الـ reverse engineering بعدين راح أحاول اختار منتج معين وأقوم بالدراسه عليه لكن حاليآ محتاج معلومات عن هذا العلم آسف على الإطاله وتقبل مروري.......

​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اسمي صعب قال:


> اخوي الحمداوي الرابط اللي نزلته حيل شرحه حلو بس يتكلم عن مواد البرمجه
> بشكل عام انا ابي عن مادة البرمجه" كوبول1 "_اهي برمجه بلغة كوبول اكيد تعرفون هاللغه"​




بكل سرر
*
BACHELOR OF COMPUTER APPLICATIONS (BCA)
COBOL*​*
​*
http://www.b-u.ac.in/sde_book/bca_cobol.pdf

اضافة الى هذا الموقع العربي

http://www.kutub.info/library/​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*الفارس* قال:


> السلام عليكم ياحامد أتمنى تساعدني في مشروعي أنا طالب هندسة ميكانيكيه ومحتاج معلومات كثيره عن الهندسة العكسيه طبعا أنا راح اكتب معلومات عامه عن الـ reverse engineering بعدين راح أحاول اختار منتج معين وأقوم بالدراسه عليه لكن حاليآ محتاج معلومات عن هذا العلم آسف على الإطاله وتقبل مروري.......​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/هندسة_عكسية​
*reverse engineering*





















- Reverse engineering is taking apart an object to see how it works in order to duplicate or enhance the object. The practice, taken from older industries, is now frequently used on computer hardware and software. Software reverse engineering involves reversing a program's machine code (the string of 0s and 1s that are sent to the logic processor) back into the source code that it was written in, using program language statements. 

Software reverse engineering is done to retrieve the source code of a program because the source code was lost, to study how the program performs certain operations, to improve the performance of a program, to fix a bug (correct an error in the program when the source code is not available), to identify malicious ******* in a program such as a virus or to adapt a program written for use with one microprocessor for use with another. Reverse engineering for the purpose of copying or duplicating programs may constitute a copyright violation. In some cases, the licensed use of software specifically prohibits reverse engineering. 
Someone doing reverse engineering on software may use several tools to disassemble a program. One tool is a hexadecimal dumper, which prints or displays the binary numbers of a program in hexadecimal format (which is easier to read than a binary format). By knowing the bit patterns that represent the processor instructions as well as the instruction lengths, the reverse engineer can identify certain portions of a program to see how they work. Another common tool is the disassembler. The disassembler reads the binary code and then displays each executable instruction in text form. A disassembler cannot tell the difference between an executable instruction and the data used by the program so a debugger is used, which allows the disassembler to avoid disassembling the data portions of a program. These tools might be used by a cracker to modify code and gain entry to a computer system or cause other harm. ​
Hardware reverse engineering involves taking apart a device to see how it works. For example, if a processor manufacturer wants to see how a competitor's processor works, they can purchase a competitor's processor, disassemble it, and then make a processor similar to it. However, this process is illegal in many countries. In general, hardware reverse engineering requires a great deal of expertise and is quite expensive. Another type of reverse engineering involves producing 3-D images of manufactured parts when a blueprint is not available in order to remanufacture the part. To reverse engineer a part, the part is measured by a coordinate measuring machine (CMM). As it is measured, a 3-D wire frame image is generated and displayed on a monitor. After the measuring is complete, the wire frame image is dimensioned. Any part can be reverse engineered using these methods. 
The term _forward engineering_ is sometimes used in contrast to reverse engineering. 
​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

mando the tiger قال:


> لو سمحتم للمتخصصين
> اريد رسم لدائرة punch press
> ,وان تكون اذا امكن مع twe hand safety
> وشكرا جزيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

gabeer قال:


> اخوتي السلام عليكم احتاج الي
> الكتاب الاول:
> manual solution of electric power distribution system engineering
> 
> ...


see this site
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=power+system+solutions+manual​


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (15 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا لا تجاب اغلب المواضيع ؟!!! .... انا طلبت موضوع بحث لمادة انتقال لاحرارة لسمك العزل الحرج (Critical Thickness of Insulation) ,ولم يجاب طلبي لحد الان ... و اكرر رجاءا يا استاذ حامد ابحث عن موضوع يفيد كبحث عن سمك العزل الحرج .. مع الشرح و الصور و المخططات ان امكن ... محتاجه ضروري يا استاذ حامد ...و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmad71 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
For fm200 can we use two system on working and the other standby, or we sue one system and one cylinder stand by.

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## ابوكرار المالكي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز حامد الحمداوي على هذه المبادر الطيبة.
ارجو مساعدتي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
محتاج كتاب او اكثراو بحث يتضمن انواع الصمامات واستخداماتها في المجال الصناعي واسس اختيار كل نوع مع ميزات كل نوع , اذا ممكن هذا وباللغة العربية بلا زحمة, اكونلك مشكور حبيبي .


----------



## kamaran98 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام وعليكم
موضوع fire fighting
ارجوا ان تزودونى بمعلومات عن كيفية اختيار نوع المضخة وانبوب وحجم الخزان الماء الكافي للبيناية 9 طوابق ارتفاع البيناية 37 م.ط وطول الكولي من مصدرالمياء الى ارضية اخر طابق 47 م.ط 

وشكرا لجوابكم*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الـــجـــوكـــر قال:


> لماذا لا تجاب اغلب المواضيع ؟!!! .... انا طلبت موضوع بحث لمادة انتقال لاحرارة لسمك العزل الحرج (Critical Thickness of Insulation) ,ولم يجاب طلبي لحد الان ... و اكرر رجاءا يا استاذ حامد ابحث عن موضوع يفيد كبحث عن سمك العزل الحرج .. مع الشرح و الصور و المخططات ان امكن ... محتاجه ضروري يا استاذ حامد ...و شكرا جزيلا


 

عذرا اخي العزيز
والله لم الاحظ طلبك هنا .. ولكني شاهدته في المنتدى وتركت الاجابة للاخوان الاخرين .. اما الان فاليك هذا الملف الهام 
http://rpaulsingh.com/teaching/LecturesIFE/insulation/insulate.htm
واي معلومه تحتاجها تجدها في الموقع التالي وبصيغ مختلفه .. واذا لم تجد ضالتك اتصل بي وان شاء الله احصل لك على ما تريد

http://rpaulsingh.com/teaching/LecturesIFE/insulation/insulate.htm​


----------



## kareemegypt2 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم *​ 
*انا طالب في بكالريوس هندسه جامعه حلوان وارجوا الافاده في بعض النقاط الخاصه في مشروع تخرجي*​ 
*المشروع عبارده عن تحبلب المياه للاستخلاص غاز الهيدروجين*​ 
*عن طريق استعمال خلايا الفوتو فولتك لتحويل ضوء الشمس الي كهرباء واستخدام هذه الكهرباء في تحليل المياه الي اكسجين وهيدروجين*​ 
*والمشكله هيه*​ 

*تصميم التانك الخاص بالتحليل*​ 
*ابعاده وشكله مواد التصنيع المستخدمه*
*الاملاح التي سوف توضع في المياه ماهو نوع الملح المناسب*​ 
*وهلي سوف يتم زياده نسبه الملح بعد تحليل المياه ان النسبه ستظل ثابته*​ 
*ولو نسبه الملح في المياه تقل فاين يذهب هذا الملح*​ 
*واريد ان اعرف حجم التاك لاحدد عدد خلايا الفوتوا فولتك التي يجب استخدمها*​ 
*علما بان كمية الهيدروجين المطلوبه هيه كميه لازمه لتحريك سياره*​ 
*وبما اني تخصص مكيانيكا قوي فانا ضعيف بعض الشيء في الكهرباء*​ 
*ولقد علمت ان الامبير يزيد بشده عند تحللي المياه*​ 
*فا ما هيه حلول هذا المشكله حتي تتحمل الاسلاك*​ 
*وعلي اي اسا سوف يتم تحديد كميه الكهرباء المستخدمه للتحليل *​ 
*ارجوا الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ابوكرار المالكي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز حامد الحمداوي على هذه المبادر الطيبة.
> ارجو مساعدتي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> محتاج كتاب او اكثراو بحث يتضمن انواع الصمامات واستخداماتها في المجال الصناعي واسس اختيار كل نوع مع ميزات كل نوع , اذا ممكن هذا وباللغة العربية بلا زحمة, اكونلك مشكور حبيبي .


 http://school.mech.uwa.edu.au/~mhodki/ClaireDean2001_AppendixF.pdf
http://www1.aucegypt.edu/faculty/hhegazi/index_files/215-Lecture5.pdf
http://www.uky.edu/EVPFA/Facilities/CPMD/standards/div15/15100s01.pdf


----------



## tito0007 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

please i wanna any book about operating theory of pumps and it's desired to be from the beginning


----------



## اسمي صعب (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي الحمداوي ويعطيك الف عافيه على الرابطين اللي عطيتني
ياهم استفدت منهم حيل """" دمتم بود@ ...........


----------



## اسمي صعب (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته؛؛؛؛
بغيت مسأله كوبل كامله وشامله محلوله....(يعني برنامج لمادة برمجةcobol كامل وشامل محلول)
ولكم مني كل الشكر والامتنان...............


----------



## gabeer (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الكريم حامد الحمداوي بارك الله فيك ولكن الموقع لم استطيع منه تنزيل الكتاب ارجو المساعدة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alsun_moon (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني ارجو منكم مساعدتي في موضوع "gas cycle"


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة عملت down load من على file factory وتم فك الضغط وتسطيب البرنامج وعند التشغيل تظهر الرسالة دى 
فى الملف المرفق


----------



## محمد سعيد eng (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا عضو جديد و اطلب المساعدة فى معرفة كيفية ضبط التاكيهات فى محركات الديزل
 وشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

alsun_moon قال:


> اخواني ارجو منكم مساعدتي في موضوع "gas cycle"


 


exhaust gas cycle 
Carnot gas cycle 
gas turbine cycle

اي من هذه تقصد ؟؟ او اي شيء اخر ؟؟
سؤالك غير محدد .. لطفا​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ابراهيم زيدان قال:


> الرجاء المساعدة عملت down load من على file factory وتم فك الضغط وتسطيب البرنامج وعند التشغيل تظهر الرسالة دى
> فى الملف المرفق


 


مطلوب منك الرقم التسلسي للبرنامج serial number ومفتاح البرنامج version key
ومن ثم تعمل لها up date من خلال النت ..
وهذه الارقام يجب ان تاخذها من الموقع الذي نزلت منه برنامجك .. شكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد سعيد eng قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا عضو جديد و اطلب المساعدة فى معرفة كيفية ضبط التاكيهات فى محركات الديزل
> وشكرا


 
عذرا ماهي التاكيهات ؟؟؟
اكتب باللغه الانكليزيه لنفهم ما المطلوب رجاء​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اسمي صعب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته؛؛؛؛





اسمي صعب قال:


> بغيت مسأله كوبل كامله وشامله محلوله....(يعني برنامج لمادة برمجةcobol كامل وشامل محلول)
> ولكم مني كل الشكر والامتنان...............​





General Introduction

*




Introduction to COBOL*

*



COBOL Basics 1*

*



COBOL Basics 2*

*



Introduction to Sequential Files*

*



Processing Sequential Files*

*



Simple iteration with the PERFORM verb*

*



Arithmetic and Edited Pictures*

*



Conditions*

*



Designing Programs*

*



Introduction to Diagrammatic Stepwise Refinement*

*



SORT and MERGE*

*



Tables and the PERFORM ... VARYING*

*



Advanced Tables*

*



Searching Tables*

*



Advanced Sequential Files*

*



Introduction to Direct Access Files*

*



Relative Files*

*



Indexed Files*

*



Calling Subprograms*

*



The INSPECT*

*



The STRING*

*



The UNSTRING*

*



The USAGE clause*

*



The COBOL Report Writer - A worked example*

*



The COBOL Report Writer - Syntax and Semantics*

*



The COPY*
​


----------



## ابوكرار المالكي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم يا اخي حامد ولو كنت اتمنى ان يكون باللغة العربية بس ما قصرت 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kareemegypt2 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 

انا طالب في بكالريوس هندسه جامعه حلوان وارجوا الافاده في بعض النقاط الخاصه في مشروع تخرجي

المشروع عبارده عن تحبلب المياه للاستخلاص غاز الهيدروجين

عن طريق استعمال خلايا الفوتو فولتك لتحويل ضوء الشمس الي كهرباء واستخدام هذه الكهرباء في تحليل المياه الي اكسجين وهيدروجين

والمشكله هيه


تصميم التانك الخاص بالتحليل

ابعاده وشكله مواد التصنيع المستخدمه
الاملاح التي سوف توضع في المياه ماهو نوع الملح المناسب

وهلي سوف يتم زياده نسبه الملح بعد تحليل المياه ان النسبه ستظل ثابته

ولو نسبه الملح في المياه تقل فاين يذهب هذا الملح

واريد ان اعرف حجم التاك لاحدد عدد خلايا الفوتوا فولتك التي يجب استخدمها

علما بان كمية الهيدروجين المطلوبه هيه كميه لازمه لتحريك سياره


وبما اني تخصص مكيانيكا قوي فانا ضعيف بعض الشيء في الكهرباء

ولقد علمت ان الامبير يزيد بشده عند تحللي المياه

فا ما هيه حلول هذا المشكله حتي تتحمل الاسلاك

وعلي اي اسا سوف يتم تحديد كميه الكهرباء المستخدمه للتحليل 

ارجوا الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## SHERIF ELTAWEEL (17 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عندى طلب صعب شوية...ممكن تجيبلى كتب فى engineering management و project management و الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع.


----------



## fzru (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم على المجهود الرائع والجبار...اخواني الأفاضل اذا سمحتم انا محتاج كود ال ASTM D638 tensile strength for plastic وكذلك ISO 527 والمتعلق بنفس الموضوع...شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

fzru قال:


> بارك الله بكم على المجهود الرائع والجبار...اخواني الأفاضل اذا سمحتم انا محتاج كود ال ASTM D638 tensile strength for plastic وكذلك ISO 527 والمتعلق بنفس الموضوع...شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بكم


 
D638 
http://www.testresources.com/applications/app_pdf/Plastic%20and%20Film/D638.pdf

http://3pdf.com/download-free-d638-pdf-ebook.htm

ISO 527 
http://www.instron.us/wa/library/streamFile2.aspx?sdoc=1059

http://www.instron.us/wa/solutions/Plastics_Testing_ISO_527-2.aspx?ref=http://www.google.ae/search


----------



## midoblackring (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد مساعده حول تركيب نظام هيدروليكى لرافعه مقصيه وعن امكانيه الاستعانه باحد لتركيب هذا النظام


----------



## م/ محمد فتحي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
* انا مهندس جديد والشركه جميع الطلمبات الموجوده فيها الوايلرويوجد عده طرازات
1-nt 65-315/330
2-nt 80-400/409
3-nt 100-400/409
4-nt 125-400/408
5-nt 150-400/408
أريد معرفه معنى كلا من الطرازات وكميه التصرف q وهل يوجد طرازات اخري
* لو عندي طلمبات q بتاعتها 40،50،60 لتر /ثانيه اريد معرفه القدره لكل منهما kw?


----------



## eng.duraid (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني ارجو ا ساعدني احد بتزويدي بطريقة لحساب حجم جهاز التبريد اللازم لتصنيع كرفان تبريد وتجميد اطعمه وفقا لكود معتمد دوليا. الشكر مسبقا لكل من يساهم في رفدي بهذه الطريقة.
م. دريد


----------



## مبتدئ لكن محترف (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ....
ارجو الإجابه على اسئلتي ....

1- Briefly describe various safety hazards generally encountered in pneumatic system

2- Describe at least five safety precautions to be taken when installing any electro, hydraulic machine.


3- Describe the main aspects of health and safety legislation and regulations that apply when working with a fluid power system

ارجو الإجابه على هذه الأسئله ...


----------



## eaglevultur (18 ديسمبر 2009)

يا مهندسين النجدة عوزين مقال عن cooling towers و أنواعها ياريت الرد بسرعة علشان أنا مزنوق


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

eaglevultur قال:


> يا مهندسين النجدة عوزين مقال عن cooling towers و أنواعها ياريت الرد بسرعة علشان أنا مزنوق


 
كان الله بالعون يا اخي
افتح الملف المرفق
ان شاء يساعدك شويه
http://www.che.iitb.ac.in/courses/uglab/manuals/coollabmanual.pdf​


----------



## Abdulsalamshabaneh (18 ديسمبر 2009)

أريد بحث عن البرشمة في المشغل الهندسي وأكون من الشاكرين لكم


----------



## arkan76 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*Boiler books*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ارجو مساعدتي للحصول على الكتابين ادناه مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان

Power Boiler Design, Inspection, and Repair: Per ASME Boiler and Pressure (McGraw-Hill Professional Engineering) 


Boilers and Burners: Design and Theory (Mechanical Engineering Series) (Hardcover)
Hardcover: 588 pages 
Publisher: Springer; 1 edition (December 17, 1999) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 0387987037 
ISBN-13: 978-0387987033


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## مبتدئ لكن محترف (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ....
ارجو الإجابه على اسئلتي ....

1- Briefly describe various safety hazards generally encountered in pneumatic system

2- Describe at least five safety precautions to be taken when installing any electro, hydraulic machine.


3- Describe the main aspects of health and safety legislation and regulations that apply when working with a fluid power system
اريد الأجوبه ضروري*


----------



## sara shaaban (18 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم يا مهندسين انا لسه فى سنة اولى ارجو شرح مفصل فى القطاع الهندسى


----------



## SHERIF ELTAWEEL (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا عندى طلب صعب شوية...ممكن تجيبلى كتب فى engineering management و project management و الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع.*​


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء من جميع الاخوة الافاضل في منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية انا بحاجة الى شرح عن
punch press machine
كيفية التشغيل تعليمات التشغيل تحديدات التشغيل مع الف شكر واحترامي لجميع المشاركين في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 ديسمبر 2009)

korzaty قال:


> سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
> سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم
> عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك
> ...


 

شكري وامتناني لك اخي الرائع
والله من ذوقك الرفيع
احييك من القلب عزيزي​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 ديسمبر 2009)

SHERIF ELTAWEEL قال:


> *انا عندى طلب صعب شوية...ممكن تجيبلى كتب فى engineering management و project management و الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع.*​


 

engineering management
project management 
موضوعان كبيران جدا .. حبذا لو حددت ليسهل علينا تلبية طلبك رجا
شكرا لك​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد باسل رضا قال:


> الرجاء من جميع الاخوة الافاضل في منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية انا بحاجة الى شرح عن
> punch press machine
> كيفية التشغيل تعليمات التشغيل تحديدات التشغيل مع الف شكر واحترامي لجميع المشاركين في هذا المنتدى الرائع


 
الاخ العزيز محمد
تحية طيبه
طلبك عام ويقبل عدة وجوه للاجابه ..
نصيحتي لك ان تكون دائما وافي الوصف الهندسي والفني لاي شيء .. اي وضع الاشياء باطارها الهندسي .. مثلا طلبك هذا كان يجب ان يتضمن نوع الجهاز والرقم التسلسلس له والشركه المصنعه
او اية اشارة مفهومه للجهاز او المعده التي تسال عنها او التي تريد وصفها للاخرين .. وشكرا لك​ 
واليك الجواب​ 
http://www.novopress.com/downloads/40280b01eng.pdf
http://www.spartanics.com/Service%20downloads/83/Maint/Ch1.pdf​


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لك استاذ حامد الحقيقة وربما ستستغرب عرضت على صديق لي فرصة عمل كمشغل لماكنة punch press machine ولكن صديقي هذا ليس له اطلاع على هذه الماكنة بالرغم انه لديه خبرة في مكائن التحكم الرقمي CNC وحتى لا يعرف تسمية هذه الماكنة باللغة العربية هل هي ماكنة تشكيل لذالك توجهت الى منتداكم الرائع لعلي اجد الجواب او النصيحة اين سيجد معلومات عن هذه الماكنة وكيفية تشغيلها مع تقديري العالي لشخصكم الكريم وتمنياتي لكم بالموفقية ولمنتداكم الف خير*


----------



## تمسوح (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد مساعدة حول تصميم هيكل حفارة باستخدام ansys


----------



## amr_engineer85 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*هل عند استخدام vfd لزياده سرعه الموتور سيؤثر على العزم؟؟ وكيف احسب مقدار تاثير العزم*

السلام عليكم
هل عند استخدام VFD لزياده سرعه الموتور سيؤثر على العزم؟؟ وكيف احسب مقدار تاثير العزم
بمعنى موتور كهربائى موصول بمحرك ميكانيكى نوع الموتور الكهربائى AC
طلب منى المهندس المشرف ان ازيد سرعه المحرك الميكانيكى عن طريق VDF(variable -frequency drive)
هل سيؤثر على عزم المحرك الميكانيكى بالطبع نعرف ان
power E=I*V
power M=T*W
W=2 bay N/60
وعند زياده سرعه المحرك هل سيبقى T كما هوا ؟؟؟؟
ام ان T سيقل لان القدره الخارجه من المحرك الميكانيكى ثابته ؟؟؟ 
مع العلم انا مهندس ميكانيكا حديث العهد واريد اكتساب المعرفه 
ارجو من يقدم المعلومه ان يكون واثق منها وان يفيض فى شرحها مع العلم انى اميل الى ان القدره الخارجه من المحرك ثابته و بالتالى سيقل عزم المحرك ولكن هل سيقل بمعدل بحيث ان يكون القدره ثابته بمعنى عند اكتساب السرعه الجديده استطيع حساب العزم الجديد مباشره من المعادله مع خالص الشكر وجزاكم الله خيراااااا
السلام عليكم ارجو الرد سريعا و موضحا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمد لله شكرا لكم لعدم المساعده الف شكر اخ حامد


----------



## ابويوسف ومريم ر (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعدة بالمعلومات والصور حول عمل خط هواء مضغوط (حوالى 10 بار)داخل مصنع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## azaz580 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا بالجمميع ممكن احد يساعدني بشرح نظام Hydraulic system في المصانع يوجد لدينا نظام الهيدروليك لرفع المروحة لأعلى الخزان تسمى ( الريك ) وتعمل اتوماتيكيا نزولا بنخفظ ضغط المواد الطينية باسفل الخزان
وطلوعا برتفاع الضغط لانها مساعدة في انزال الطين المبلل للأسفل والماء للأعلى وأنا جديد على النظام وكل العاملين عليه معلوماتهم شبه معدومة عند توقف الريك او ارتفاع الضغط لا يحلها سوى المدير ويرفظ اخباري بحجة اسرار المهنة
ملاحظة الوحدة هي وحدة معالجة المياه وفصل مخلفات المصنع عن الماء 
اسم الخزان الذي تدور المروحة ال thickener
والمادةالاساسية لفصل الماء عن الطين كيميائية تسمى البوليمر والريك مساعد لها


----------



## تمسوح (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجوكم ارجوووكم اني بحاجة لاي شئ عن تصميم هيكل الحفارة الهيدروليكية باستخدام ansys


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على كتاب 
guide to storage tanks and equipment
by bob long ,bob gardner


----------



## محمدالخمس (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*عندى مشكله فى سيارتى الهوندى سيفك 2004*

*:1:
* طال الله فى اعماركم ياصدقاى لدى مشكله فى عداد الحراره+عداد مؤقت المحرك +لمبة البطاريه توقفو والسياره ولم تعد تسحب اكتر من 80 كم وتقطع +الدخان كتيف +على ذلك اته تظام اكترونى اغيتونى ماهو الحل


----------



## رافع داخل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني مهندسي الميكانيك الاعزاء. هل ممكن الحصول على كتاب (Engineering Materials Technology by Bolton) لاني جدا محتاج اليه وشكرا


----------



## mohammedmed1 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

bonsoir 
je suis un technicien spesialises en electromecanique et c'est ma 2 éme année de formation , je cherche le fonctionement d'un demagnétiseur -magnetiseur (site, schemas ,au quelque choses qui peut m'aider ) pour un projet que je prepare 

j' ai posser cet question car je sais bien qu'il aura des reponces encore merci


----------



## محمد عبدالله فهيم (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

ياشباب ممكن حد من فضلكم يشرحلى يعنى ايه surge و separation و stall و choking و كيف نتجنب الsurge ياريت الشرح يكون بالعربى لأنى حفظته بالإنجليش بس مش فاهمه كويس


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اطلب منكم كيفية قراءة القياسات بواسطة الفيرنية


----------



## شعيب مامون بابكر (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخوتي الكرام 
أطلب من عنايتكم بمدي بمعلومات عن جهاز نقل الحركة في السيارة أرجو الافادة لان بريد أشارك في سمنار


----------



## bibo299 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

je suis parlé en fracé s'il vous ou il ya a des documentation sur la turbine


----------



## الغرامي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو منكم مساعدتي حول موضوع ( الايمنت ) وهو طريقة وقانون وزن العمود مع الموتور حتى لا يحدث اهتزاز يوثر على عمود الدوران والموتور الذي يتصل بمروحه ابراج التبريد 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مقداد عبدالله (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اطلب حلول الميكانيك الهندسي بير للمرحله الثانيه


----------



## *الفارس* (21 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكر جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى على الجهد المبذول الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم

أريد أطلب معلومات او مواقع تفيدني في التعرف على (CAE) اختصار:
computer aided engineering

ودمتم في رعاية الله0000​


----------



## السيد سليمان غريب (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله انا ضيف جديد علي المنتدي واسال الاله ان اكون عضو نافع فيه في البدايه اود ان اعرف كيف يتم حساب سعه كلا من المكثف و المبخر من الناحيه العماليه لكي يتم اختيار الضاغط


----------



## ashrafzuby (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

احتاج الى مساعدة ضروري يا شباب 
اريد اي كتاب او ورقة عمل او بحث عن 
advanced exhaust gas treatment of spark ignition engine 
1- si emissions
2- emission polutants ( co , hc , nox(


----------



## Enger (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع صراحة 
وعندي سوال كذا محيرني من زمان وحاب تشاركو فيه 
انا طالب ثاني سنة تخصص هندسة ميكانيكية هل بالامكان اكمال دراستي هندسة طيران
وكيف ؟؟؟؟
وش الافضل في وجهة نظركم مهنس ميكانيكي او مهندس طيران
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hemo88 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا طالب في الهندسة الميكانيكية وعندي بحث في ( المواد المعدنية وأهميتها في هندسة المعمار )

أطلب المساعدة من سيادتكم في إيجاد المعلومات الكافية والمراجع التي تختص في هذا البحث وشكراً.


----------



## حـــــلا (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انا احتاج الي برنامج لادارة صيانة المعدات والكراج والنقليات وتم ترشيح عدد من البرامج ولا اعلم ايهما افضل حيث انني بحاجة للشركة المتعهدة الموجودة بالكويت تحديدا لتحديد زيارة ميدانية اتابع فيها البرنامج وطريقة عمله لمعرفة ايهم الافضل للشركة التي اعمل لديها 
تم ترشيح برنامج maximo.6 اخر اصدار
وايضا برنامج erp
وبرنامج sap
علمت من خلال بحثي عن البرامج ان بعضها فيه خاصية متابعة الصيانة وايضا والمخازن والوقاية والامان للمعدات وماعيد الصيانة الدورية بالاضافة الي متابعة الاداء وبيانات العمال 
الرجاء الرد باسرع وقت ممكن ومراسلتي بشكل مباشر لمتابعة الموضوع


----------



## lady beauty (22 ديسمبر 2009)

can anybody help with ansys 
i need to define a material using usermat i don't how to begin 
any help
thank you in advance


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الغرامي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ارجو منكم مساعدتي حول موضوع ( الايمنت ) وهو طريقة وقانون وزن العمود مع الموتور حتى لا يحدث اهتزاز يوثر على عمود الدوران والموتور الذي يتصل بمروحه ابراج التبريد
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107208-77.html#post1006873


----------



## electo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخ حامد*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*طلبت من قبل بخصوص هذا الموضوع ولم اتلقى إجابة*​*
انا مهندس كهربائي وعندي إهتمام بالميكانيكا المتعلقة بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية وارجو مساعدتي في كيفية حساب كمية تدفق الهواء الناتج من فرق الضغط ومن ثم حساب الطاقة الناتجة بالجول او اي وحدة طاقة اخرى ومعادلة تحويل الطاقة الناتجة الى طاقة كهربائية بالوات
الموضوع يهمني كثيرا ..

كما اشكر لك جهودك الطيبة أخي حامد​*​


----------



## *الفارس* (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*الفارس* قال:


> نشكر جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى على الجهد المبذول الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم​
> أريد أطلب معلومات او مواقع تفيدني في التعرف على (cae) اختصار:
> computer aided engineering​
> 
> ودمتم في رعاية الله0000​


أرجو المساعده00000​


----------



## mirage_eng (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده فى ايجاد كراك او سريال لبرنامج 
catia v6 2009


----------



## عقرة (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال وأتمنى أن تساعدونى .

السؤال: ماهو تأتير تغير سرعة المحرك على قدرة المحرك مع رسم المنحيات؟
1
-بيانيآ.
2-أحتكاكيآ.
3-فرملية.


----------



## مجدي انور علي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندي انتر فيو لشركه بترول يوم الاحد القادم
ومش عارف مفروض ازاكر ايه 
معلش ممكن حد يساعدني


----------



## جهاد سمحه (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اريد المساعد منكم بالنقاط التاليه :
1- كيفية حساب الderated factor & derated current للكوابل.
2- هل هناك من اختلاف في حساب معامل القدره (capacitor Bank) في حالة التردد 60 عن ال50 HZ
3- كيف نحسب reactance للكابل في حال انوالمقاومه متوفره residtance
بصراحة انا صارلي فتره طويلة بدور على اجابه على هاي الاسئله وارجو منكم المساعده العاجله.

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الا يا عرب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عيكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا عندي استفسار ولا عليكم امر وارجو منكم تساعدوني

عند ماده اسمها اساسيات تحكم تتكلم عن اسطوانات وعن صمامات وعن الدائره النيوماتيه وهاكذا 

المهم ان الدكتور طلب مني اني اجيبله بحث والبحث هذا عليه نصف درجه النجاح وهنا المشكله الاكبر

وطريقه البحث اني ارسمله عن طريق برنامج اسمه ( اتومشين استديو ) ولا ما يبغا اي رسمه يبغا 6 رسمات كبيره

دسمه على قولته المهم انا رسمت اربع باقيلي 2 ولازم اطلعهم من شبكه الانترنت لي سبوع وانا ما فارقت شاشه 

جهازي اذا كان احد عنده رسمه او يقدر يطلع من شبكه النت اكون له شاكر ومقدر وداعي له 

يا شباب البحث بقاله يومين واسلمه شوفولي حل الله يخليكم 

ودمتم


----------



## ابوالضحي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اطلب من الاساتذه والاخوان بحث عن اسم الموضوع: التوربينات البخاريه وكيفية تقيم الاداء فيها


----------



## ابوالضحي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشروع تصميم علبة تروس التخفيض علي مرحلتين السرعه الداخله 1500والخارجه250r.p.m‏ والقدره10hp ‎وعدد اسنان البنيون17مع مراعات الحس الهندسي


----------



## احمد166 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم انا عضوو جديد  واريد بحث عن اخطار زيت الهيدروليك_ 
 وشكررر


----------



## هانى مختار السيد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة معرفة انواع البريكات


----------



## هانى مختار السيد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز ركز على انواع البلى والمضخاط والتروس والزيوت والرسومات الهندسية


----------



## محمد التاج على (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعده فى الحصول علىservicemanuals لمعداتcat jcb komatsu


----------



## مهاب تواتي (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ارجو من الاخوة نشر المشركات باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## رضا الرضوي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد تقرير عن البرادة


----------



## hacona (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين انا محتاج الى شرح كيفية تنصيب السبلت افيدونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اوكسيج (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم يا شباب وان شاء الله الدراسة داحلة معكو 
حبيت اطلب منكم بحث بالخطوات العلمية عن الانشاءات المعدنية او رابط عن الموضوع لاني بحثت في النت وتغلبت
وان شاء الله تفيدونا بأسرع وقت وهاي اول مشاركة الي بالمنتدى


----------



## llbasha (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*ANSI/HI Pump Standards*

السلام عليكم
أبحث عن 
ANSI/HI Pump Standards on CD-ROM (ISO file) 
or at least PDF files for the following standards

ANSI / HI 9.1 - 9.6 Pumps General Conditions
ANSI / HI 7.1 - 7.5 Controlled Volume Pumps
ANSI / HI 1.6 2000 Centrifugal Tests
ANSI / HI 1.4 2000 Centrifugal Operations
:11::11::11:
ولكم جزيل الشكر
.


----------



## serwanhh (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
احتاج الى كتاب الرسم الهندسي التي يدرس في المرحلة الاولى في الهندسة المدنية 
جزاكم الله خيرا
سامحوني اذا كانت كلامي ليست دقيقا لاني من الكردستان العراق


----------



## sandebad (27 ديسمبر 2009)

انا طالب ماجستير ارجو المساعدة ممن له معرفة بعملية نمدجة بودرة الالمنيوم او اي بودرة معدنية على برنامج الاباكس فعلا محتاج جدا لاكمال رسالتي
simulation of powder aluminum


----------



## الفارس الملثم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع​ 
أريد منكم ​ 
بحث عن enxironmental imact of burners عامة​ 
وبالأخص عن Nox control​ 
وياريت كمان مرجع الوكيل
Power Plant Technology​ 
في أسرع وقت 
عااااااااااااااااااجل جدا​ 
جزاكم الله خيرا​ 
في الانتظار​


----------



## مهندسه مينو (28 ديسمبر 2009)

هيلوووو
ممكن طلب تقرير عن تجربة 
تاثير المعاملات الحراريه على البنيه المجهريه والصلادة الفولاذ المقاوم الصدأ المزدوج 
وأكون ممنونه


----------



## khadour (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد أن احمل solid works 2005 و لم استطيع فأرجوا منكم أن تبعثوا لي موقع التحميل على بريدي الكتروني و شكرا


----------



## الفارس الملثم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة فين الرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abdoutt (29 ديسمبر 2009)

> السلام عليكم أولا أشكركم على هذا الموقع الرائع والبارع في الهندسة والبرمجة أريد من فضلكم أن تساعدوني في الحصول على البرامج التي أجد مشقة في الحصول عليها
> وشككــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## abdoutt (29 ديسمبر 2009)

windows 7


----------



## حيدر البصراوي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين الكرام :
اشكركم مقدما على هذه الخدمة 
اطلب منكم شرح تعليمي ومفصل لبرنامج اوتوكاد2007 2d,3d شاكر تعاونكم معنا 
ارجوا طرح الموضوع بشكل رئيسي اوفي التصاميم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 ديسمبر 2009)

للاسف لضيق الوقت ما هقدر اشرحة كلة
بس لو وقف معاك اى حاجة او عايو تفهم حاجة معينة اتفضل اسال


----------



## تمسوح (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في اعطائي اي شئ يتعلق بتصميم هيكل حفارة باستخدام ansys


----------



## lady beauty (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تمسوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في اعطائي اي شئ يتعلق بتصميم هيكل حفارة باستخدام ansys


سأحاول مساعدتك و لكن هل لك إعطائي المزيد من المعلومات و خاصة باللغة الإنقليزية أو الفرنسية


----------



## متسلق الجبال (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*دعوة عامة*

الى كل المهندسين المخلصين لأمتهم . لنكن صفا واحدا . أمام جبال العقبات التي تواجهنا . ولنهتف بأعلى صوتنا النصر لأمتنا .............


----------



## obied allah (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مش عارف اجيب الحاجات اللى اتشالت من المنتدى يعنى كل اللى فى المنتدىهو اللى ظاهر بس على الصفحة


----------



## عصام الشمري (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,اطلب شرحا مفصلا عن المضخات وانواعها . مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## يحيى الجولان (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفعكم بعلمكم في الدنيا والأخرة
أرجواإفادتنا بقوانين حساب استطاعة المضخات الغاطسة الكهربائية ومحركاتها المناسبة والمضخات العامودية وحساب المحركات اللازمة سواء كانت كهربائية أو ديزل ، يرجى إرفاقأسماء المراجع العلمية المختصة
شاكرين تعاونكم


----------



## mojahedsaber (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوا منكم مساعدتي في كيفية إجراء hydrostatic test من الألف إلي الياء لشبكة او خط إنتاج في أحد الحقول النفطية من حيث :
الأدوات و الكود المستعملة لأن كل الكودات مثل (ISO)أو (ASME)وجدتها في مواقعها بأسعار غالية و مع هذا فهي غير موضحة للأدوات المستعملة و الشرح الذي وجدته في هذا المنتدي محدود جدا و غير منظم .


فأرجوا المساعدة ف أقرب وقت ممكن .

وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aamohamed20 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

1- من فضلكم محتاج كتاب او اى معلومات عن مولد الديزل كاتربلر علما بان موديل المولد 3512
2-من فضلكم محتاج ضرورى جدا كتاب عن مضخة رفع مياة علما بان المضخة نوعها جراندفوس
3-من فضلكم محتاج ضرورى جدا عن مضخة الحريق الكهرباء والجوكى والديزل ونوع المضخات باترسون
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (30 ديسمبر 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> هنا كل مايخص طلبك من تدريب على البرنامج
> http://www.elite-consulting.com/pro_e_training.htm
> وهذا الموقع الرئيسي حيث تجد فيه كل شيء
> http://www.elite-consulting.com/pro engineering design.htm
> وشكرا لك​


خايك فى برنامج 
solid works


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

غريبه جدا ..
قبل اسبوع كتان تقييمي 15585
وقوة التقييم 101

اسبوع لم ادخل الملتقى اجد التالي

التقييم 13746
وقوة التقييم 95

ولاني اعتقد ان هذا لا يعني التقييم الحقيقي
فلن يضيرني بشيء ولكني وددت التنبيه​


----------



## تمسوح (31 ديسمبر 2009)

lady beauty قال:


> سأحاول مساعدتك و لكن هل لك إعطائي المزيد من المعلومات و خاصة باللغة الإنقليزية أو الفرنسية


 
اشكرك اخي العزيز 
اني بحاجة الى معرفة كيفية حساب القوة المؤثرة على هيكل الحفارة مع الابعاد لهيكل الحفارة وكيفية حساب العزوم المسلطة


----------



## ragag (31 ديسمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_ يسعدني ويشرفني أن أنظم ألي المنتدي الشيق والرائع _
_الذي لها في حياتنا العملي دور كبير في الحقيقه عندي طلب جدآ بسيط وأتمني أحد من المهندسين يفدآ او يسعدني ولكم _

_مني كل الشكر والعرفان _
_في الحقيقه أنا طالب أدرس هندسة ميكانيكية مستواي رابع ومطلوب مني من قبل المهندس أحضر بحث عن الأختبارات غير المتلفه وأتمني أحد يفيدني وأتمني يكون البحث بالالغه العربيه وفيه بعض الصور من أجل التحميل في التقرير _
_وأسال الله لكم الأجر في الدنيا والاخر لكم مني كل التحية مهندس المستقبل عمر البشير_​


----------



## تمسوح (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في تصميم هيكل حفارة (حسابات)


----------



## تمسوح (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في تصميم هيكل حفارة


----------



## تمسوح (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في تصميم هيكل حفارة حسابات يعني مع اعطائي ابعاد هيكل الحفارة ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## تمسوح (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اجو اعطائي معلومات ابعاد عن هيكل الحفارة


----------



## تمسوح (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو اعطائي معلومات عن تصميم هيكل الحفارة


----------



## محمد ضواية (31 ديسمبر 2009)

أريد من يساعدني في انجاز نظام مراقبة الاهتزازات الميكانيكية في الضواغط الضخمة ( compressor ) وذلك عن طريق حساسات , بحيث يمكنه اعطاء انذار في حال ازدياد الاهتزاز عن القيمة المسموح بها ......... 
ولكم جزيل الشكر و الامتنان و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد ضواية (31 ديسمبر 2009)

من يساعدني في تصميم نظام مراقبة الاهتزازات في الضواغط الضخمة عن طريق حساسات اهتزاز . ولكم جيل الشكر و الامتنان وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## badene (31 ديسمبر 2009)

sanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aamohamed20 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*الدخول من فضلكم للمساعدة للاهمية ضرورى جدا*

1-من فضلكم محتاج اى كتاب عن مولدات الديزل كاتربلر او اى معلومات عنه علما بان نوع المولد 
الموجود عندى (3512)
2-محتاج ايضا كتاب عن طلمبات الحريق الكهرباء والديزل الباترسون


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aamohamed20 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*الدخول للاهمية*

:68:من فضلكم محتاج كتب غن مولدات الديزل الخاصة بشركة كاتربلر اوى اى معلومات عنة ونوع المولد الموجود عندى (3152):14:​


----------



## ابوانس الجراح (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

اطلب من الإخوه الكرام ان يدلوني على كتاب يشرح طريقة عمل موازنه بين (pump و motor)

 ( alignment )
هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير.​


----------



## ابوانس الجراح (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

اطلب من الإخوه الكرام ان يدلوني على كتاب يشرح طريقة عمل موازنه بين (pump و motor)

( alignment )
هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير.​01-01-2010 01:56 AM


----------



## baef666 (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اهنئكم بهذا المنتدا الرئع واي خدمة او استفسار انا جاهز بلخدمة
اخوكم بندر الحربي المدينة المنورة


----------



## الامبراطور المصرى (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عايز اقدم خدمه لاى مهندس ميكانيكا محتاج مخفضات سرعه بس مش عارف ادارة الموقع هتسمحلى بعرض الموبيل ولا لا ارجو الرد


----------



## sha200 (1 يناير 2010)

اخوانى المهندسين اريد مساعدة عاجلة 
اريد دائرة تحكم بمتور ac مع شرح بسيط 
مشكور لكل من يساعدنى


----------



## كمال مرسي (2 يناير 2010)

*ضبط المحاور لمضخات الضغط العالي*

:60::60:ارجو كتاب عن ضبط المحاور والاتزان للمضخات والتوربينات :60:


----------



## زياد البرعصي (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس ميكانيكي خريج 2009 جامعة قاريونس أرجو منكم أخوتي الاعزاء معرفة الاسئلة الشائعة التي يواجهها المهندس الميكانيكي عند التقدم لامتحان المقابله في شركات التحلية والكهرباء وتوليد الطاقه 
زياد محمود عطيه البرعصي


----------



## rami shoaeb (2 يناير 2010)

ارجو معلومات تفصيليه عن دورة الانتاج الحربى بمصرمدينة السلام انا هابدءها يوم 3 يناير (بكرة ) كنت عايز اعرف الواحد يكمل فيها ولا الشغل افضل ويا ريت لو حد اخدها يفيدنا كم هى اهميتها وما هى مميزاتها وهل شرط انها تؤخذ كامله ولا ايه نرجو حسن الافاده والرد السريع مع العلم انى خريج هندسة القوى الميكانيكية 2009 ومدة الدورة 3 اشهر وهى فى الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك رجاء الافادة والسرعة فى الرد وعفوا فى التاخير فى الطلب وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## طالب للعلم والعلم (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عيكم 
انا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية بالسنة الاخيرة اعمل على مشروع تخرج بحث في كيفية تصميم ورشة لصيانة السيارات بطريقة حديثة وسأكون ممتنا لكم على المساعدة


----------



## Ahmrd 1 (2 يناير 2010)

السلم عليكم
هل مجال التكيف فى شغل كتير
ارجو الاجابة


----------



## s.n.k (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعطيكم العافيه اخواني على مجهوداتكم الرائعه
أود من الإخوان توضيح طريقة توزين طرمبة الديزل مع عمود الكامات مع عمود الكرنك وياليت التوضيح بالصور إن أمكن ......مع تمنياتي لكم دائماً بالتوفيق


----------



## وين رايح (2 يناير 2010)

زياد البرعصي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس ميكانيكي خريج 2009 جامعة قاريونس أرجو منكم أخوتي الاعزاء معرفة الاسئلة الشائعة التي يواجهها المهندس الميكانيكي عند التقدم لامتحان المقابله في شركات التحلية والكهرباء وتوليد الطاقه
> زياد محمود عطيه البرعصي







*عليك السلام 


شوف هالراط بركي بيساعدك :84:

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168553.html
* 





طحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــأأأتي ..
*​


----------



## وين رايح (2 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم


أبحث عن تجربة (( التورشن والدلفكشن ))

لمادة ( mech2308 )


أين بقدر أن أجدها .. !!


وشاكر لكم
*


----------



## ragag (2 يناير 2010)

*طلب جدآ جدآ جدآ جدآ عااااااااااااااااااجل وللا أهمية أتمني التفاعل*

السلام عليكم أرجو من المهندسون الأخوة الاجابه علي أسالتني المطلوب وأتمني التفاعل في الموضوع نحن علي التخرج وفي الحقيقه الموضوع لسه ما فيه احد راد عليه لكم مني كل التحية


----------



## عبدالعزيز تريحيب (2 يناير 2010)

ارجو مساعدتكم لي (انا في قسم الميكانيكا واريد حلول مسائل مكانيكا الالات )وشكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

مينفعش مشتركش في الموضوع ده حتى ولو بدعاء او شكر لجميع الاعضاء
وفقنا الله واياكم للخير وشكراااا جزيلا


----------



## threelove (3 يناير 2010)

السلام-عليكم
اريدمراجع.عنvalve.selectionوطرق.صيانتها.رجاءالاهتمام.وانا.معجب.بهذاالباب


----------



## مونتى ميلان (4 يناير 2010)

سلام..اهلى العرب الكرام..انا مهندس ميكانيكى فى السيمى فاينال..اتمنى ان اجد بحثا او ورقة علمية بموضوع:
منظومة التزليـــــــــق فى محركـــــات الاحتـــــراق الداخـــــــلى
ولكم جزيل حبى ووافر شكرى
""ابدا ما هنـــــــت يا غزة علينا ...ولكنا فى ثبات عميق وتحت وطأة زعماء لا يعرفون الا السلطة والمناصب والكراسى الفاخرة...تحيــــــــــــــاتى الحارة والصادقة الى كل اهل غزة وفلسطين الحبيبة وأخص بالتحية صديقى العزيز رشيد عاطف ابو زهرى""


----------



## جاهد سمامعه (4 يناير 2010)

السلم عليكم 
ارجو المساعده بخصوص مشكله ميكانيكيه في سياره


----------



## atb2 (4 يناير 2010)

*سؤال ارجو الاجابه علية*

ما تأثير التبريد السريع على البنية المجهرية للمعادن لهذه السبيكه الخاصه بي االبزموث والانتيمون ماهو التاثير على البنية المجهرية


----------



## abood599 (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أشكر جميع الاعضاء في المنتدى 
بس ممكن المساعده في::

تخرجت من الكلية التقنية قبل سنتين تقريبا بدبلوم تكييف و تبريد 
وانا الان موظف في شركة كبيرة في المملكه العربية السعودي و وظيفتي الحالية فني تكييف و حاب اكمل دراسة و محتار بين تخصصين 
بين الهندسة الميكانيكية والهندسة الكهربائية 

ويش مميزات و عيوب كل تخصص و ايهما افضل مستقبلا

وحبيت اعرف المناهج في كل تخصص و ين اصعب فيهم

نوروني بنصائحكم جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كببجي (4 يناير 2010)

اريد اتعرف على مهندسين بخبرة واسعة في منظومات العزل بالزيت لكابسات الغاز (طرد مركزي)


----------



## ايهاب القدسي (4 يناير 2010)

تدفئة غرف عمليات القلب


----------



## ابوالضحي (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اطلب من الاخوان اي كتاب في التوربينات البخاريه وشكرا


----------



## جدو غلام جدو (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
اطلب منكم شرحا مفصلاَ عن عن برنامج prokon بالعربى مع المساعده تنزيل البرنامج على الفزتا


----------



## ابن الغربية (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد ارجو مساعدتي بايجاد 

bs en 12266-1:2003


----------



## nonja (5 يناير 2010)

salam ana nonja bint min lmaghrib arido kotob bil3arabiya tosa3idoni 3ala ma3rifat akthar fi majal ssiyanat lhatif jawal


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 يناير 2010)

> salam ana nonja bint min lmaghrib arido kotob bil3arabiya tosa3idoni 3ala ma3rifat akthar fi majal ssiyanat lhatif jawal



zore haza al montada
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f27.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f97.html


----------



## nonja (5 يناير 2010)

chokran


----------



## nonja (5 يناير 2010)

ana 3odwa jadida wa arjou mosa3adati 3ala ijad kotob khassa lisiyanat lhatif jawal


----------



## Egyalexeng (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،، 
شرفت بأن أكون عضو جديد بهذا المنتدى الموقر -
أنا أعمل فى مجال الهندسة الكهروميكانيكية -و لدى سؤال أرجو التفضل و التكرم المساعدة بالايجابة الهندسية السليمة من ذوى الخبرة : 
يتم إنتاج معظم الطلمبات الطاردة المركزية بسرعتين أساسيتين (1450 ل/د و 2900 ل/د) و بغض النظر عن تصرف الطلمبة و رفعها فإن هناك فرق سعر كبير بين النوعيتين و السؤال هو ما هى الحالات الضرورية التى تتطلب سرعات بطيئة (1450ل/د) ؟ 
مع وافر و جزيل الشكر ،،،


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 يناير 2010)

> يتم إنتاج معظم الطلمبات الطاردة المركزية بسرعتين أساسيتين (1450 ل/د و 2900 ل/د) و بغض النظر عن تصرف الطلمبة و رفعها فإن هناك فرق سعر كبير بين النوعيتين و السؤال هو ما هى الحالات الضرورية التى تتطلب سرعات بطيئة (1450ل/د) ؟




اهلا بيك اولا فى الملتقى


عايز بس اوضح لحضرتك حاجة صغيرة ..
حضرتك بتقول 1450 او 2900 لتر فى الدقيقة و بتقول بغض النظر عن تصرف الطلمبة

هو لتر فى الدقيقةهى التصرف بتاع الطلمبة مش سرعتها

السرعة بتقاس باللفة فى الدقيقة او الثانيةrpm/rps


معدل التصرف حوالى الضعف فى الحالة اللى حضرتك ذكرتها و بالتالى زى ما قلت فرق السعر هيبقى كبير
و الاجابة على سؤالك هتلاقيها عندك لما تعرف انت محتاج قد اية متر مكعب او لتر فى الدقيقة فى العملية اللى انت بتجريها و على اساسها اشترى المضخة اللى معدل تصرفها 1450 لتر فى الدقيق او 2900

سرعة المضخة متهمنيش فى حاجة كمستخدم..اللى يهمنى هو معدل التصرف للمضخة


----------



## حسينمنيب (6 يناير 2010)

أرجو موافاتي بقطع غيار عمرات المكائن الديزل بشكل عام ---- ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفي عيد صديق (6 يناير 2010)

_احبتي الله :_
_اجوا من المساعدة في الخطوات في الصيانة الدورية لضواغط والطلمبات نت الناحية الميكانيكية_


----------



## majedlan (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو الإجابة السريعة من فضلكم فغداً الإمتحان:
كيف يتم حساب كمية الهواء اللازم لاحتراق الوقود السائل في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي اعتمادأ على معادلات الاحتراق التام تارة واعتمادا على معادلات الاحتراق الغير تام؟


----------



## أمين بكري (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا اخي حامد الحمداوي
اود ان اسألك واسأل الاخوة المهندسين عن الميزات الفعليه للفونت المرن واريد نتائج اختبارات بالارقام 
مع تحياتي


----------



## الباسق55 (6 يناير 2010)

تحيه طيبه للاخوان القائمين على المنتدى لتميزه بتقديم مادة علميه مهمه

وتحيه ايضا للاعضاء الذين لايبخلون بالمعلومات القيمه


انا اخوكم منتسب جديد وعندي طلب ياليت لو تساعدوني


عندي مصدر هواء بشكل 4ساعات يوميا ابي اخزن الهواء بخزان بحيث اني احول الهواء في مابعد الى طاقه

السؤال 
1-كم يجب يكون حجم الخزان من اجل ان ينتج لي طاقه تعادل 200حصان لمدة 1ساعه
2-ماهي خطوات تحويل الهواء من الخزان الى طاقه
3-هل الخزان ممكن نعمله عند اي محدده ونقويه او لازم يكون من نوع معين
4- هل قوة الضغط التي يولدها الضاغط تكون محسوبه على اساس الدقيقه ام الساعه يعني لما نقول يولد 300لتر تكون هذه الكميه بالساعه ام بالدقيقه
5-الضاغط ممكن يكون نفسه هو المولد الهوائي للقوه يعني لو عكسنا اتجاه الدوره ممكن يعطينا الضاغط قوة حصانيه بدلا من ضغط الهواء وكيف تحسب قوة المولد الهوائي
6-هل الضاغط له حد اعلى من الانتاج اذا تم زياده الانتاج عنه يتلف

شاكر تجاوبكم واقتراحتكم


----------



## بوعد (6 يناير 2010)

الاسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه اول مشاركه لي وعندي سوال بس مادري اذا في احد يساعدني في الجواب عليه
Using an example to describe what additional information needs to be ob-tained in solving problem of statically indeterminate system

وشكرا
بوعد


----------



## حمزة الخوالدة (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني انا طالب هندسة وحاب اتخصص هندسة طبية بدي نصيحة منكم ومن مهندسين طبية بالاخص عن طبيعة هذي الهندسة وعلى ايش تعتمد وكيف مستقبلها وانا من الاردن ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناته وارجو ان يكون الرد على ايميلي على شان اشاهده باقرب وقت ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## seaofdark (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
لو سمحت انا نزلت برنامج solidworks 2009 multilanguage و مكتوب فيه ان التوول بوكس (toolbox) مش متسطب و مش عارف اذاى اسطبه ارجو الافاده العاجله و شكرا


----------



## رائد عارف (7 يناير 2010)

ارجو منكم اخواني الاعزاء اعلامي بكيفيه حساب التدفئه بالنسبه للمنازل وكيفية حساب البويلر المناسب وتحديد السلندر المناسب من حيث كمية الحرارة


----------



## جعفر ابو خديجه (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الأخوه الأكارم شرح مبسط عن الية عمل مصانع الأسمنت مع الصور اذا امكن
مشكورين


----------



## N s k (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي
ممكن طلب(مشروع ميكانيكي اي شي )
اريد مشروع سهل بس جديد بس يكون جاهز وكل الخطوات موجودة ومصحوب بالصور عشان اريد اعمل مشروع تخرجي ,بإقصى وقت
فلوسمحتو ممكن تساعدو اخوكم من السلطنة(عمان الشقيقة)
جزاكم الله الف خير
هذا ايميلي للتواصل اشكركم [email protected]


----------



## ousama2009 (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان. تراني مشترك جديد و اشتغل علي بحث دكتوراة. ممكن تدلوني علي افضل الروابط عن برنامج المحاكاة الشهير انسس. اريد استخدمه في دراسة سلوك بعض المواد الهندسية تحت تاثير مجموعة من العوامل و الاحمال. الجزء المهم عندي هو كيفية التعامل مع تصميم يحتوي مكون من مجموعة صفائح من موادج هندسية مختلفة و مسبوكة تو موصلة مع بعض. انا مهنم بدراسة الاجهادات و الانفعالات عند الاسطح البينية بين الصفائح. اقيدونا افادكم الله
مع الشكر الجزيل مقدما


----------



## eng zozza (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا عاوزه اي حاجه عن segregation اللي بتظهر من ضمن عيوب المسبوك عشان مش فاهماها خالص
شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## م/ محمد فتحي (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
فالبدايه اشكر الاداره على هذا المجهود الرائع والمشاركات الفعاله في هذا الباب .
انا مهندس ميكانيكا حديث تخرج وعملي في الطلمبات وأريد من الاخوه الاعزاء معرفه لهذا السؤالين وجزاكم الله عني كل خير
1-ما معني الطرازات الاتيه في الطلمبات ومعدل تصرف كل نوع :-
nt 65-315/330
nt 80-400/409 
nt 100-400/409
nt 125-400/408
nt 150-400/408 
وهل يوجد طرازات أخري للطلمبات؟
2- لو عندي طلمبه تصرفها 60ل/ث قدره الموتور التى يركب عليها كام؟ ولو 40،50
وأنا اسف جدا وبالله عليكم اريد الرد بأقصى سرعه 
وجزاكم الله عني كل خير


----------



## محمد جعفر علي (9 يناير 2010)

*الي الجميع*

يا اخواني اريد من يرسل لي برنامج jaws for window وساكون شاكر :55:


----------



## medoromy (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
مطلوب للاهميه طريق تصنيع موزع هواء لولاعه ساكيه فنجان
علما بان الموزع الموجود قد تاكل
ارجو سرعه الرد للاهميه
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## nigease (9 يناير 2010)

من فضلكم اريد تفصيل للعوامل المالية للصيانة الصناعية


----------



## كببجي (9 يناير 2010)

مجال الهندسة الكهروميكانيكية السلام عليكم | كما تعرف اخي العزيز السرعات تكون حسب محددات لتصاميم المحركات -اما اختيارها تكون اعتمادا على تصميم المضخه (اوكما تسمى الطلمبات )العزم المطلوب والسرعة للبشارة لتوليد الضغط والجريان وكلما كان الضغط المطلوب اكبر كانت السرعة المطلوبة اكبر(لنفس البشارة) لهذا نرى السرعات قد تصل الى عشرة او عشرين الف في بعض الضاغطات واكيد تتعقد التصميم والسعر للمحرك والمضخة ==واخيرا السرعة1450 تستخدم غالبا للضغوط الواطئة


----------



## كببجي (9 يناير 2010)

Vibration spectrum


----------



## massalma (10 يناير 2010)

لو تكرمتوا تهتموا اكثر بمواضيع الصرف الصحي


----------



## حسينمنيب (10 يناير 2010)

*طرازات المضخات*



م/ محمد فتحي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> فالبدايه اشكر الاداره على هذا المجهود الرائع والمشاركات الفعاله في هذا الباب .
> انا مهندس ميكانيكا حديث تخرج وعملي في الطلمبات وأريد من الاخوه الاعزاء معرفه لهذا السؤالين وجزاكم الله عني كل خير
> 1-ما معني الطرازات الاتيه في الطلمبات ومعدل تصرف كل نوع :-
> ...


الأخ محمد فتحي --- بعد التحية طرازات الطلمبات لشركة ألمانية (الوايلر allweiler)ويمكن الحصول على مواصفاتها ومنحنيات الأداء وكل المعلومات بالإتصال بمصنع الوايلر فريد بالعاشر من رمضان أو الإدارة بعمارات أغاخان بكورنيش النيل شبرا


----------



## shreif (10 يناير 2010)

ما هي الميكانيكا؟


----------



## shreif (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ENG. AMD-SY-HPC (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أشكر جهود مشرفي المنتدى وأعضائه
الرجاء الى كل الأخوة
أحتاج الى معلومات حول المعادن الممتصة للإهتزازات كحديد الزهر الرمادي أو أي معدن مشابه
هذةه المعادن تندرج تحت فئة الحماية الداخلية من الاهتزازات بسبب المرونة الداخلية اللتي تعزل الاهتزاز أي تمتصها
فالرجاء من يملك معلومات نظرية أو احصائية أو تجريبية أو حتى عن بحوث جارية أو عن معدن أخرى
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 يناير 2010)

> ما هي الميكانيكا؟


وعليكم السلام!!!
الميكانيكا هو العلم الذى يختص بدراسة الحركة للاجسام و تاثير القوى المختلفة عليها

و عامة ينقسم لقسمين ديناميكا و استاتيكا

الديناميكا تدرس تاثير القوى على الاجسام المتحركة
اما الاستاتيكا تدرس تاثيرها على الاجسام الثابتة
يعتبر قوانين نيوتن هى الاساس و الاصل لعلم الميكانيكا
اهم اصام علم الميكانيكا هو الديناميكا الحرارية و انتقال الحرارة و الاحتراق و التحكم


----------



## العتيبي9090 (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مساء الخير شباب
للاهميه اريد برنامج أو جدول أو غيره لحساب استهلاك السياره للوقود ( الديزل) حسب الكيلومترات تكفون دلوني
ولكم مني جزيل جزيل الشكر


----------



## abouda fathy (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
اطلب منكم شرحا مفصلاَ عن كيفية عملا download لبعض ملفات الفيديو القيمة الموجودة على الملتقى مع الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم الجبارة في الرقي بالمستوى العلمي والعملي لشباب امتنا سألين المولى عز وجل أن يجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
ودمتـــــم
م/ عبوده فتحى


----------



## 2010ENG (10 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين والي عندهم خبره في برنامج 

( ansys) 
ارجو منكم المساعده 

رايد الخطوات الي لازم اتبعها لتحليل
علما بان رسمة الديسك جاهزه في برنامج السوليد ورك 



Motor Bike Brake Disc Analysis *
*Figure 1 shows a motor bike brake disc assembly. This consists of an inner ring *
*which attaches to the wheel and an outer ring which is the brake pads come into *
*contact with to decelerate the motor bike. A Solid Works file of the outer disc is *
*available in Blackboard. Using Ansys carry out a finite element analysis to *
*determine the displacement and stresses on the outer disc when the motor *
*cycle is travelling at the last two digits of your enrolment number in miles per *
*hour. It can be assumed that the diameter of the motorbike wheel is 28 inches. *
*Figure 1 Motor cycle brake disc assembly (c) madeinchina.com *
*Submit a report detailing the finite element analysis that you have carried out *
*with all assumptions explained and all results suitably discussed. Consider and *
*discuss in detail other finite element analysis that should be carried out in the *
*design of the brake disc. *​*The outer disc is made from 2Cr 13 martinsitic stainless steel*


----------



## anass81 (11 يناير 2010)

abouda fathy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده
> اطلب منكم شرحا مفصلاَ عن كيفية عملا download لبعض ملفات الفيديو القيمة الموجودة على الملتقى مع الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم الجبارة في الرقي بالمستوى العلمي والعملي لشباب امتنا سألين المولى عز وجل أن يجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
> ودمتـــــم
> م/ عبوده فتحى


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي عبودة

أرجو منك أن تضع روابط المشاركات التي تحتوي على ملفات الفيديو التي تريد تحميلها حتى نستطيع أن نساعدك بإذن الله


----------



## AMEEN985 (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

ارجو المساعدة 
كتاب يتضمن تصميم محطات الضخ للصرف الصحي
ـ كيفية تحديد عدد المضخات
ـ زمن الدورة للتشغيل
ـ كيفية تحديد الحجم الفعال لحوض التخزين
وتكملة التصميم .........................


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 يناير 2010)

أرجو منكم  هذا الكتاب فى اسرع وقت
*Automation, production systems, and computer-integrated manufacturing*

Mikell P.groover
prentice- Hall International


----------



## عمراياد (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

كيف اميز بين الحديد المقسى والغير مقسى عن طريق المشاهدة ؟


----------



## الامل2007 (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء تزويدي بحل مسائل كتاب system dynamicsللمؤلفWilliam J.Palm III 
3rd Edition
او ان احصل على الاقل على حل مسأله رقم 7.51وذلك للاهمية القصوى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## medoromy (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو للاهميه افادتنا بمواصفات دفيوزر موزع الهواء للغلايه علما بان الموزع الحالي قد تاكل
ارجو النصيحه
وشكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## medoromy (11 يناير 2010)

ماهي درجه حراره البخار داخل الغلايه


----------



## egypt.tanta (11 يناير 2010)

عايز معلومات عن الشركة الاهلية لتطوير حقول البترول .. او نظام الانترفيو فيها


----------



## Eng.yaras (12 يناير 2010)

أنا مهندسة ميكتنيكية طالبة ماجستير في موضوع تقسية المعادن بالتحريض الكهرطيسي
أرجو مساعدتي أريد تحميل كتاب asm الجزء 4 الخاص بالمعالجة الحرارية
أتمنى أن أجد المساعدة من زملائي المهندسين
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/الجني (12 يناير 2010)

اريد موضوع يتحدث عن انواع الحديد بشكل عام و انواع الحديد المجلفن


----------



## eng-amal (12 يناير 2010)

انا عندي طلب عن برنامج فيجول بيسك بيقرا ترددات الفولت وبيرسمها باستخدلم منفذ الطابعه 

في نموذج سايق كان بالقسك بس للاسف لينك التحميل مش شغال ياريت تفيدوني باي حاجة او اي شخص بيستطيع مساعدتي بالموضوع ربنا يباركلكم


----------



## رائد عارف (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخ حامد ---- ولكني قد سألت من قبل عن مبدأ عمل المكثف -الكندنسر - وعن كيفيه معرفة القدره المناسبه له في اي ملف -ارجو الاجابه بالتفصيل


----------



## ابوبكر عباس احمد (14 يناير 2010)

لوتكرمت سيدي أربد شرحا مفصلا عن مشاكل محطات القدرة البخارية


----------



## م . صايل (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو كل من اطلاع حول water cutting machine اي ماكنة قص الحديد بالماء وخصوصا الالمانية الصنع نوع pa 50 
وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## رائد عارف (15 يناير 2010)

ارجو الاجابه على سؤالي وللمره الثالثه -ما هو مبدأ عمل المكثف-الكندنسر-وطريقته في تشغيل الملف ارجو الاجابه وبالتفصيل


----------



## BASSAMEE (15 يناير 2010)

الإخوه المحترمين 
أرجو مساعدتي بما يخص المضخات وحساب إرتفاعها وخاصه مضخات الري والشرب والحريق


----------



## eng.sanoo (17 يناير 2010)

ممكن حد يفيدنى فى بحث عن types of dampers


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (17 يناير 2010)

Flow Control Damper
A damper that can be continuously modulated to vary or maintain a given level of flow in the system.

Pressure Control Damper
A damper that can be continuously modulated to vary or maintain a given pressure or pressure differential in a system.

Balancing Damper
A damper set in a fixed position (usually manually) to establish a baseline flow or pressure relationship in a system.

Shutoff/Isolation Damper
A damper that can be completely closed to stop flow through some portion of a system.

Back-draft/Check Damper
A damper that closes automatically or in response to a signal to prevent flow reversal.

Pressure Relief Damper
A damper that is normally closed, but will open in response to overpressure in the system, to prevent damage.


----------



## عماد داود (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجوشرح بسيط ممن له خبرة في نصب fundition لاعمدة السقائف الحديدية مع الشكر


----------



## eng_ahmedgamal (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا فى اخر سنه هندسه ان شاء الله و عندى بحث عن ال types of vibration dampers ارجو المساعده و الرد:81:


----------



## anengineer (18 يناير 2010)

*measurment*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هذه هي أول مشاركة لي في الملتقى

 وأرجو انكم ما تخيبون ظني من البداية


أنا مطلوب مني بحث بسيط(10صفحات تقريبا) عن

القياسات الميكانيكية

 mechanichal measurment

فأرجو ممن يستطيع مساعدتي في ذلك الإسراااااااااااااع


وشكرا .... ​


----------



## مونتى ميلان (18 يناير 2010)

ارجوك رجااء خاص اخ منير الحمدواى وكل الزملاء المهندسين
انا مزنوووووووووووووووووووووق شديد وامتحانى تبقى له يومان فقط..وعايز منك خدمة سريعة جدا لانو بيتوقف عليها معدلى ..رجااااااء خاص ..اريد موضوعا سريع كمشروع صغير لعمل آلية لماكينة تعبيئة مشروبات وهذه الالية تتكون من الاتى:
يوضع المشروب فى الوعاء aالذى يحتوى على ثقب b يصب المشروب فى العبوة عند فتح الثقب 
توضع العبوات الفارغة بصورة مستمرة على السيرc
زمن التعبئة للعبوة الواحدةثانيتين ونصف
سرعة المحرك الكهربى هى 540 لفة على الدقيقة
منظومة نقل الحركة d يتم اختيارها حسب متطلبات النظام
*يجب ان يتم التصميم على اساس ان تقوم الآلية بالوظائف الاتية:
يتحرك السير الذى يحمل العبوات البلستيكية الفارغة حتى تصبح العبوة اسفل الثقب b تماما ثم تظل العبوة فى حالة سكون لمدة ثلاث ثوانى،فى هذه الفترة تتم تعبئة عبوة واحدة..ثم يتحرك السير لتعبئة العبوة التالية وهكذا.
يفتح الثقب فى الوقت الذى تكون فيه العبوة البلاستيكية اسفل الثقب تماما
وهذه نقاط مساعدة:
الحصول على كل الحركة من المحرك الذى سرعته540 لفة على الدقيقة
تخفيض السرعة حسب الزمن المطلوب لتعبئة العبوة
ربط حركة السيرc مع حركة فتح الثقب b
رجااااااااء اخوتى المهندسين ...انا فى امس الحاجة لهذا الموضوع فى اليومين ديل وزى ما قلت ليكم امتحان هاى المادة بعد يومين بس...علشان كده ارجوكم ان تفكو كربتى هاىى
ولكـــــــــــــــــــــــــم عاطر شكرى ووافــــــــــــــــــر احترامــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## محمدعلى الجبالى (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ان عضو جديد ولو سمحتم اعرف نظريات وقواعدوحسابات الخراطه مثلا عمل شكل مخروطى (المسلوب) وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وليد عوض سعد (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى ارجو منكم المساعده 
فانا بحاجه الى برنامج لصيانه السيارات بمعنى تغير الزيوت وتواريخ تغير الفلاتر وعمل الصيانه الدوريه والصيانه الوقائيه للسيارات ارجو المساعده


----------



## vandam_21 (18 يناير 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الموضوع مهم جدا جدا وارجو الرد اذا كان في الامكان

لدي استفسار عن كيفية لحام الــ (spot / seam welding)

الخامة التي نريد لحام هي نحاس وتخانة ما بين ( 0.16 : 0.2 mm)

فانا اريد معرفة خامة الالكترود المستخدم في هذه العملية
وماذا يفضل لحام الspot or seam 
افضل انواع الماكينات المستخدمة في هذه العملية

لا اريد ان اذكر بان الموضوع هام جدا والله​


----------



## aeraqy (19 يناير 2010)

أعزائي أصحاب المنتدى الكرام 
أريد الفحوصات الي تُعمل على ماتور السيارة متل dial gage ومتل المايكروميتر واستطالة زنبرك الصمامات وكل شي فيه فحوصات ياريت محتاجهن


----------



## ودهندسه (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن المساعده في كل مايخص الاحتراق الداخلي


----------



## fofo7 (19 يناير 2010)

الرجاااااااااااااااااء اريد برنامج الاتوكااد 2007 مع الشرح
والشكر لكل من يرد عليه بالاجاابه


----------



## alhasi (19 يناير 2010)

أرجوا من ألأخوه ألكرام ألأفاضل أفادتي بكتاب أو دروس باللغه العربيه عن لغة فورتران
أرجوا أفادتي فأنا بحاجه ماسه لها لأنني أدرس في مادة تحليلل عددي
وشكراًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًَ


----------



## رحمن الله (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو شرح طريقة عمل alignment لمضخه طارده مركزيه وياريت لو مدعم ببعض الصور ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (20 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم يا اخواني*
*انا عندي مقابلة في شركة بتروجت اتمني لو ان احدكم عنده خلفية عن الاسئلة الشائعه في هذه الشركة*
*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## eng.shameek (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين 
طلب منا في مادة fluid mechanics رسم خريطة moody بحيث يعطينا الدكتور لكل واحد رينولد و الرفنس و الفريكشن فاكتور Re, ع, ƒ. ويكون على طريقة TICHNICAL REPORT 
ارجوا مساعدتي باسرع وقت ممكن لان اخر موعد لتسليم البحث الاربعاء 19\2\1431 هـ


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
احتاج الي كتب في تصميم التروس 
بالاخص تصميم صندوق التروس لماكينة خراطة بها 6سرعات و 12 سرعة مع مخططات السرعة و وكيفية وضع التروس


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mojahedsaber (20 يناير 2010)

معقول بقالي شهر واضع طلبي وليس هناك أحد يستطيع الرد والطلب هو
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوا منكم مساعدتي في كيفية إجراء hydrostatic test من الألف إلي الياء لشبكة او خط إنتاج في أحد الحقول النفطية من حيث :
الأدوات و الكود المستعملة لأن كل الكودات مثل (ISO)أو (ASME)وجدتها في مواقعها بأسعار غالية و مع هذا فهي غير موضحة للأدوات المستعملة و الشرح الذي وجدته في هذا المنتدي محدود جدا و غير منظم .و لو كان بالإمكان إرفاق بعض الصور و البيانات لإختبارات سابقة.


فأرجوا المساعدة ف أقرب وقت ممكن .

وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.رجاء (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...لدي طلب وهو تزويدي بمعلومات عن أنواع الوقود المستخدم في المحطات الغازيه....ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## غصون العطار (21 يناير 2010)

اذا ممكن صورة لدائرة هيدروليكية مؤشر على اجزائها.وشكرا


----------



## غصون العطار (21 يناير 2010)

اذا ممكن تجاوبوني على طلبي دائرة هيدروليكية


----------



## asy (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو منكم اعطاء معلومات عن الهيدروليك والنيومايتك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

> اذا ممكن صورة لدائرة هيدروليكية مؤشر على اجزائها.وشكرا





> السلام عليكم
> نرجو منكم اعطاء معلومات عن الهيدروليك والنيومايتك




[frame="1 98"] برنامج Fluid simulation
لعمل محاكاة او simulation
لتصميم دائرة نيوماتيك او هيدروليك من تصميمك و يساعدك في توضيح عمل الدائرة 
كما يحتوي البرنامج علي مكتبة كاملة تحتوي علي اي من انظمة النتيوماتيك و الهيدروليك لكل انواع ال(valves - cylinders..............etc.)[/frame]

dowenload[/SIZE][/CENTER]


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...لدي طلب وهو تزويدي بمعلومات عن أنواع الوقود المستخدم في المحطات الغازيه....ولكم جزيل الشكر


و عليكم السام
الغاز المستخدم غالبا و الغاز الطبيعى
natural gas

و دى معلومات عنة
Natural gas is a gas consisting primarily of methane. It is found associated with fossil fuels, in coal beds, as methane clathrates, and is created by methanogenic organisms in marshes, bogs, and landfills. It is an important fuel source, a major feedstock for fertilizers, and a potent greenhouse gas.

Before natural gas can be used as a fuel, it must undergo extensive processing to remove almost all materials other than methane. The by-products of that processing include ethane, propane, butanes, pentanes and higher molecular weight hydrocarbons, elemental sulfur, carbon dioxide, water vapor and sometimes helium and nitrogen.

Natural gas is often informally referred to as simply gas, especially when compared to other energy sources such as oil or coal.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

> معقول بقالي شهر واضع طلبي وليس هناك أحد يستطيع الرد والطلب هو
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجوا منكم مساعدتي في كيفية إجراء hydrostatic test من الألف إلي الياء لشبكة او خط إنتاج في أحد الحقول النفطية من حيث :
> الأدوات و الكود المستعملة لأن كل الكودات مثل (ISO)أو (ASME)وجدتها في مواقعها بأسعار غالية و مع هذا فهي غير موضحة للأدوات المستعملة و الشرح الذي وجدته في هذا المنتدي محدود جدا و غير منظم .و لو كان بالإمكان إرفاق بعض الصور و البيانات لإختبارات سابقة.


اتفضل يا باشمهندس
اللنك التانى خاص فقط بالpipe line hydrostatic test

http://www.ultimatewasher.com/hydrostatic-line-tester.htm

http://www.buckeye.com/PipelineAwareness/KeepingYouSafePipelineSecurity/HydrostaticTesting/tabid/270/Default.aspx
http://www.engineersedge.com/testing_analysis/hydrostatic_testing.htm


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

> السلام عليكم يا اخواني
> انا عندي مقابلة في شركة بتروجت اتمني لو ان احدكم عنده خلفية عن الاسئلة الشائعه في هذه الشركة
> جزاكم الله خيرا



اولا ربنا معاك و موفق ان شاء الله
هتمتحن امتحان لغة و كومبيوتر سهلين جدااااااا
بعد كدة بتدخل على الامتحان الفنى
راجع و اقرا عن اللحام و طرقة و الاختبارات الاتلافية و الغير اتلافية و التفتيش على اللحام 
دة كل للى يهمهم هناك خاصة لو كنت رايح الورش المركزية فى القطامية
و متنساش تقولنا عملت اية لما رحت
ربنا معاك


----------



## مونتى ميلان (21 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة فين بس طلبى ...قلتلكم انى نازل الامتحان خلاص..وكنت عاوزكم تساعدونى فى مشروع تصميم الية لماكينة تعبئة مشروبات
محتاجلو اوى..ارجوكم يا اخوانى ساعدونى بس


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

> يا جماعة فين بس طلبى ...قلتلكم انى نازل الامتحان خلاص..وكنت عاوزكم تساعدونى فى مشروع تصميم الية لماكينة تعبئة مشروبات
> محتاجلو اوى..ارجوكم يا اخوانى ساعدونى بس


http://kingmachine.en.made-in-china.com/product/bqfERPeDgiho/China-Gas-Water-Aerol-Beverage-Carbonated-Drink-Filling-Machine.html
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/263138703/carbonated_drink_filling_machine.html
فيديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GELrKh8lrRw


----------



## ابراهيم محمد وسوف (21 يناير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة ممن لديه اي شيئ عن تصميم قواعد مجموعات الضخ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

> ارجو المساعدة ممن لديه اي شيئ عن تصميم قواعد مجموعات الضخ ولكم جزيل الشكر



ارجو التوضيح اكتر
يعنى اية قواعد مجموعات الضخ؟


----------



## alhasi (21 يناير 2010)

*أرجوا من ألأخوه ألكرام ألأفاضل أفادتي بكتاب أو دروس باللغه العربيه عن لغة فورتران
أرجوا أفادتي فأنا بحاجه ماسه لها لأنني أدرس في مادة تحليلل عددي
وشكراًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًَ*​


----------



## شكوكاني1 (21 يناير 2010)

انا اريد الاستفسار عن علم الفيزياء هل يجب علىي ان ادرس الفيزياء ثم اتحصص بافيزياء النووية واريد منكم ان تعلمونني الفرق بين الهندسة النووية والفيزياء النووية وماهو الطريق لكي يصبح الشخص عالما باذرة ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

> أرجوا من ألأخوه ألكرام ألأفاضل أفادتي بكتاب أو دروس باللغه العربيه عن لغة فورتران
> أرجوا أفادتي فأنا بحاجه ماسه لها لأنني أدرس في مادة تحليلل عددي
> وشكراًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًَ


اكيد حضرتك عارف ان لغة الفورتران هى اصل البرمجة و اصل برامج كتير زىq basic و غيرها و حل غيرها دلوقتى برامج كتير حديثة

فصعب اوي تلاقى داتا عنها و كمان بالعربى


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله دول يفيدوك يا alhasi
6 كتب


1


2

3

4

5



6


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يناير 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> اكيد حضرتك عارف ان لغة الفورتران هى اصل البرمجة و اصل برامج كتير زىq basic و غيرها و حل غيرها دلوقتى برامج كتير حديثة
> 
> فصعب اوي تلاقى داتا عنها و كمان بالعربى


 

الأخ المهندس أيمن حسن 
جهد مبارك وعمل دؤوب واجوبة موفقة

اسأل المولى ان يجعلها في موازين عملك 

وفقك الله وبارك فيك.​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا دكتور محمد 

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## nma.co (23 يناير 2010)

Plate 'n' Sheet Professional


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 يناير 2010)

_



Plate 'n' Sheet Professional

أنقر للتوسيع...

معللومات عنة

1
2
و هنا تلاقى البرنامج و الكراك
http://www.zshare.net/download/565275008a08f496/
و هنا ايضا
here_


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (23 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز مهندس / ايمن حسن 
شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك .... أرجو من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shrek7187 (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

مطلوب من الأخوه الكرام شرح مبسط ل rotating equipment علما بأني ليس مهندس ولكن مطلوب مني ان اكون علي قدر من العلم عن هذم الوظيفة.


----------



## sana (23 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم زملائي الأعزاء ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*هلا تفضل أحدكم بتزويدي بشروط المقاولة للأعمال الميكانيكية والكهربائية والكيميائية في العراق ولكم مني الشكر والامتنان*


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2010)

> اخي العزيز مهندس / ايمن حسن
> شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك .... أرجو من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


امين يا رب العالمين
و منتظر تقولى عملت اية هناك


----------



## ALAAAAO (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مهندس كهربائي وأقوم بتصميم ماكينات تعبئة وتغليف 
إن كان هذا الموقع ممن يخدم رواده في هذا المجال أرجو تزويدي بتصميم أو رسومات أولية عن طريقة التصنيع لماكينة تغليف حجمية بسيطة ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2010)

> مطلوب من الأخوه الكرام شرح مبسط ل rotating equipment علما بأني ليس مهندس ولكن مطلوب مني ان اكون علي قدر من العلم عن هذم الوظيفة.



بكل بساطة و تسهيل
الrotating equipement و تعنى بالعربية المعدات الدوارة

مثل ال turbine,compressor,pump
او عامة هى اى اجهزة ميكانيكية بها جزء رئيسر يدور مثل الshaft مثلا

طبعا من اكثر مشاكلها ,motor problems,bearing defects,vibration


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2010)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا مهندس كهربائي وأقوم بتصميم ماكينات تعبئة وتغليف
> إن كان هذا الموقع ممن يخدم رواده في هذا المجال أرجو تزويدي بتصميم أو رسومات أولية عن طريقة التصنيع لماكينة تغليف حجمية بسيطة ولكم الشكر الجزيل


اللنكات دى تساعدك ان شاء الله لانى للاسف معنديش اى خبرة فى الموضوع دة
1
2

3


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
رجاء مساعدتى فى الاتى
double seals
tandem srals
seal cage
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2010)

دة ملف باور بوينت بيتكلم عن الseals

من اولslide رقم 40
هتلاقى الانواع اللى عايزاها يا باشمهندسة 


> double seals
> tandem srals
> seal cage



download


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس 
بس ممكن اى حاجة غير الرابيد شير لانة مش بيفتح عندى


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2010)

تم تعديل اللنك
http://ifile.it/fsymoau/seals.rar


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (24 يناير 2010)

يا باشمهندس ايمن ممكن سؤال بخصوص التوربينات 
كيفية اختيار توربينات محطات القوى
وعايزة أعرف اية هو ال bleeding steam
يا ريت يا باشمهندس بالعربى لو سمحت


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (24 يناير 2010)

اية يا باشمهندس مستنيا ردك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (24 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نبيل ابو قصي (24 يناير 2010)

اريد صور لشبكات الماء البارد والساخن وخطوط الراجع الماء الساخن. cbvc


----------



## احمد دوالي (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا عضو جديد وفي السنة الاخيرة (مشروعي صيانة وتشغيل التكييف المركزي) واطلب المساعدة حول ( pipeing design and duct design )وشكرا00000ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا


----------



## alaa7080 (26 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

سلام عليكم 
انا من العراق متخرج من معهد التدريب النفطي في البصره ولدي اختبار بعد اسبوعين فارجو الرد على موضوعي خلال هذه الايام .
اختصاصي مضخات وتوربينات اذا ممكن شرح مفصل يخص هذا الموضوع بخصوص صيانه وقطع وتشغيل ما يتعلق بهذا الاختصاص فارجو منكم الرد واعرف انكم لن تقصروا بذلك


مع الشكر الجزيل لهذا الملتقى الجميل والمفيد وانشاء الله يوفقكم اكثر


----------



## احمد دوالي (26 يناير 2010)

:85:السلام عليكم اريد من يساعدني حول تصميم مواسير المياة المثلجة شكرا


----------



## د.محبس (26 يناير 2010)

alaa7080 قال:


> سلام عليكم
> انا من العراق متخرج من معهد التدريب النفطي في البصره ولدي اختبار بعد اسبوعين فارجو الرد على موضوعي خلال هذه الايام .
> اختصاصي مضخات وتوربينات اذا ممكن شرح مفصل يخص هذا الموضوع بخصوص صيانه وقطع وتشغيل ما يتعلق بهذا الاختصاص فارجو منكم الرد واعرف انكم لن تقصروا بذلك
> 
> ...


 
قد تجد ما يفيدك هنا في هذا الموقع المعروف:

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عنفة
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مضخة
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/توربين_غازي
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/توربين_بخاري
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مضخة_هيدروليكية


كذلك هنا:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108347.html?highlight=%C7%E1%CA%E6%D1%C8%ED%E4%C7%CA


----------



## م. عامر (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

نداءإستغاثه مناقشة المشروع بعد ساعات قليلة ولم أجد الإجابة الصحيحه الي الآن وسؤالي للمنتقد هو ...

كيف تصبح الماده المغناطيسية ممغنطة ؟

How does amagnetic material become magnetized ?


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (27 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ....اخوتي الافاضل ...اجري في هذه الفترة محاولات لتوفير الطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة الرياح لكن بالمواد المتوفرة في الاسواق.... فوصلت الى نتيجة ان مروحة الراديتر في السيارة ممكن ان ترفع على مكان مفتوح وعالي و باستخدام مروحة مناسبة ..ممكن ان تعطي نتيجة مؤثرة نوعا ما طبعا بعد ربطها على ups او ماشابه ....ارجوا ابداء ارائكم اخواني في هذه الفكرة ان امكن ....مع جزيل الشكر*


----------



## IRAQ1 (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده في شرح مفصل لتشكيل انابيب الحديد مثلا تقليص عدد البوصات للانبوب كمافي أعمده الكهرباء الحديديه


----------



## Eng_alghamdi (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
فهذه أول مشاركة لي في منتداكم الرائع ...​ 
:12:​ 
لدي بعض الأسئلة وأرجو الإجابة عليها بشكل عاجل ...​ 
ماهو المفهوم الكامل للاحمال الحرارية (CFM) ؟
وكيف يتم حسابها بشيء من التفصيل ؟
وماهي العلاقة بين قيمة (CFM) و (BTU) عندما نريد تكييف zone معين ؟
أرجو ممن لديه خلفيه عن هذا الموضوع إعطاء أمثله مبسطة ومدعمة بمعادلات ؟​ 
شاكراً للجميع ......​


----------



## كلاسيك بواحمد (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته


----------



## كلاسيك بواحمد (28 يناير 2010)

لو سمحت اريد مشروع هيدروليكي اونيومتيك 
اريد الرد سريع الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## what123 (28 يناير 2010)

i m a mechanical technical traince i want anything about (pump-compresser- fan,blower) and anything


----------



## كريم المدني (28 يناير 2010)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء 
ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة في انشاء خزانات الوقود ان يوضح لي ما هو ارتفاع الجدار المطلوب حول منطقة خزان او خزانات الوقود حسب الكود المعتمد حيث اني اعمل في مشاريع محطات الكهرباء


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 يناير 2010)

> ماهو المفهوم الكامل للاحمال الحرارية
> وكيف يتم حسابها بشيء من التفصيل ؟


الاحمال الحرارية تنقسم لنوعين اساسين
1)احمال داخلية
مثل اعدد الافراد داخل الغرفة
و الانارة و المصابيح المستخدمة
و الادوات و الاجهزة الكهربية الموجودة بداخل المكان المراد تكييفة

و تحسب بضرب عدد الافراد *كمية الحرارة الخارجة من كل فرد و تكون كمية الحرارة(sensible+latent)
و نفس الطريقة بالنسبة للانارة و الاجهزة الكهربية لكن تكون الحرارة هناsensible فقط

اما الاحمال الخراجية فهو مثل اى تسريب داخل للغرفة من الابواب او الشبابيك مثلا 
او الحرارة المسربة من جدران الغرفة و الناتجة من الشمس




> وماهي العلاقة بين قيمة (CFM) و (BTU) عندما نريد تكييف zone معين ؟


CFM * 1.08 * tRise = Btu/hr


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 يناير 2010)

> i m a mechanical technical traince i want anything about (pump-compresser- fan,blower) and anything



pumps
1
2

compressors
1


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 يناير 2010)

> الى الاخوة الاعزاء
> ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة في انشاء خزانات الوقود ان يوضح لي ما هو ارتفاع الجدار المطلوب حول منطقة خزان او خزانات الوقود حسب الكود المعتمد حيث اني اعمل في مشاريع محطات الكهرباء



الموقع دة لشركة امريكية اسمها فتزيمونس متخصصة بعمل خزانات الوقود
و هتلاقى طرق التصنيع و التركيب و كمان رسومات اوتوكاد جاهزة
هنا

و دة ملفpdf هتلاقى فية كل الspecifications of fuel tank deisgn
هنا


----------



## اسماعيل الصغير (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا للاخوة القائمين على هذا المنتدى ارجو مساعدتى فقد تم تعينى مهندس مشروع للاشراف على تنقيذ مشروع من قبل شركة اجنبية وهذه اول مرة اقوم فيها بالاشراف على مشروع .
ماهى الخطوات التى يجب ان اتبعها


----------



## Eng_alghamdi (28 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس أيمن ...​ 
وكمثال عندي zone بأبعاد كالتالي طول وعرض =25m​ 
و ارتفاع =8m​ 
ويوجد به 100persons​ 
وعدد 6 لمبات قوة 400watt​ 
والمنطقة تم تسقيفها بشرائح الألمنيوم وليس لها واجهات خارجية ​ 
والسؤال هنا ما هي القدرة اللازمة لتكييف هذه المنطقة ؟ ​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 يناير 2010)

> ألف شكر يا باشمهندس أيمن ...
> وكمثال عندي zone بأبعاد كالتالي طول وعرض =25m
> و ارتفاع =8m
> ويوجد به 100persons
> ...



يمكن حسابها بسهولة من الموقع الاتى
http://personal.cityu.edu.hk/~bsapplec/cooling.htm
او
http://www.geokiss.com/software/TideLoadInstr.pdf


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يناير 2010)

اسماعيل الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا جزيلا للاخوة القائمين على هذا المنتدى ارجو مساعدتى فقد تم تعينى مهندس مشروع للاشراف على تنقيذ مشروع من قبل شركة اجنبية وهذه اول مرة اقوم فيها بالاشراف على مشروع .
> ماهى الخطوات التى يجب ان اتبعها


 
إليك هذه المواضيع وانت تحتاج إلى الكثير 
ولكن بالهمة والجهد والمثابرة.. فأدوات الإشراف على المشاريع جمة ...
وعليك بالصبر والتأني والتحلي بالحكمة .. 
وفقك الله مهندس إسماعيل 








مثبــت: دورة pmp فيديو الدرس الاول- ارجو التثبيت ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 











مثبــت: تطبيقات عملية و مشاكل فنية في مجال التخطيط بأستخدام البريمافيرا ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 




 Elassal 







مثبــت: ورشة عمل في طور التحضير للـ pmp ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9) 

ارجو ان تعينك في مهام عملك.​


----------



## Eng_alghamdi (28 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 يناير 2010)

> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


الشكر لله يا باشمهندس


----------



## غريب الدار والوطني (29 يناير 2010)

ارغب بالحصول على اي معلومات او رسائل ماجستير في حساب خشونة الاسطح في end mill machine ارجو المساعدة بشدة


----------



## ahmed gely (29 يناير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة حول هذا


----------



## ط السيناوني (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم :- السؤال يأخي هو عن كيفية تقسيم قطعة أرض منتظمة أو غير منتظمة 1- بالطريقة العادية 2- بالطريقة الرسم على الاوتوكاد 2007 أر التفصيل في الشرح مع الامثلة وشكراً .



وأرجوا أن يكون المثال على والصورة المرفقة .


----------



## ط السيناوني (29 يناير 2010)

أرجو أن لا تهملوا هذا السؤال فأنا انتظر الرد منك وشكراً


----------



## os_mansour (29 يناير 2010)

مرحبا للجميع 
اريد مخطط بيت ل ارض طولها 37 متر وعرض 17 متر 
ارجو الرد بسرعه مستعجل 

شكر للجميع


----------



## abazerismail (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوكم محتاج شرح وافى عن دورة الوقود والتزيت فى المحطات الحرارية


----------



## aidelakrawy (30 يناير 2010)

الى اخواني الاعزاء ارجو المساعدة ..................................
انا طالب كلية الهندسة قسم الكهرباء ارجو منكم من لدية حلول لهذا الكتاب ان لايبخل علي يليييييييييييييييييييززززززززززز
dc machines and transformers
ارجوكم احتاج حلول هذا الكتاب بشدة ............... فمن عنده الحلو ان لا يبخل علي .......................
عندي امتحان وهذة المادة صعبة علي ........................
ولكم مني كل الاحترام
اخوكم من العراق.............


----------



## aidelakrawy (30 يناير 2010)

نسيت اكتب اسم المؤلف اللي هو (K murugesh kumar)


----------



## امير اذوق (30 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم
سؤال هو
هل يمكن تدوير المولد الكهربائي بمحرك أو أي شيء اخر يعمل على تدوير المولد بدل من التربينة(البخارية أو الغازية أو, المائية.ألخ)؟
وهل بيعطينا نفس الكفاءة والقدرة التي تعطينا المولدات الكهربائية التي تدورها التربينة؟
و إذا كان هذا ممكن كيف يمكن أن نتحكم في القدرة الفعالة بمعنى رفعها وخفضها؟
ارجو الاجابة
ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## anass81 (30 يناير 2010)

ط السيناوني قال:


> أرجو أن لا تهملوا هذا السؤال فأنا انتظر الرد منك وشكراً


 


os_mansour قال:


> مرحبا للجميع
> اريد مخطط بيت ل ارض طولها 37 متر وعرض 17 متر
> ارجو الرد بسرعه مستعجل
> 
> شكر للجميع


 
السلام عليكم 

أرجو وضع طلباتكم في الملتقى المخصص للهندسة المعمارية أو المدنية وبإذن الله سوف تجدون الاجابة عليها


----------



## aidelakrawy (30 يناير 2010)

احبائي لو عندكو حلول الكتاب dc machines and transformer 
المؤلف (K murugesh kumar)
ارجوكم انا كلش كلش محتاج له 
عندي امتحان عليه واسئلتة كلش صعبة والاستاذ مالنا معتمد ع هذا الكتاب
والامتحان الاول ما جاوبت و مصيري بهذا الامتحان


----------



## احمد دوالي (1 فبراير 2010)

عندي مشروع تكييف مركزى بالمياة المثلجةchilled water systemواريدالمساعدة حول حساب اقطار وطول مواسير المياةيدويا وليس بالبرنامج وشكرا ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا


----------



## علي الكبير (1 فبراير 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة*

محتاج اي معلومات عن كيفية اختيار المحرك الكهربائي لمضخات المياه مع الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (1 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي سؤال هام جداً أود ان اسألكم اياه، هذا السؤال يتعلق بنظام الحريق ، لن اطيل عليكم سؤالي هو يدور حول كيفية عمل الحسابات اللازمة لإختيار مضخة حريق مناسبة لأي مبنى يراد عمل له هذا النظام مع إعطاء نبذة وافية وكافية عن نظام المرشات المستخدمة داخل هذا النظام وكيفية تحديد عدد هذه المرشات وكيفية حساب كمية (fm200) لحجم أي غرفة كهربائية؟ شاكراً لك اهتمامكم بالإجابة.​*


----------



## ياسرناجي (1 فبراير 2010)

اريد(شرح مبسط لدورة التثليج واجزائها)محتاج الموضوع بسرعة
وجـــــــــــزاكم اللـــــــه الجنـــــــــــــــة


----------



## ياسرناجي (1 فبراير 2010)

شرح لخصائص الغازات (R22,R12,R134a,R600a,R407c)اتمنى ان يكون الرد باسرع وقت
وجزاكـــــــــم اللــــــــــــه خيـــــــــر الجــــــــــــــــــــــزاء


----------



## ياسرناجي (1 فبراير 2010)

اريد(المعادلات التصميمية لتصميم الانبوب الشعري)


----------



## ياسرناجي (2 فبراير 2010)

اريد(شرح مبسط لدورة التثليج واجزائها)
شرح على (1-الضاغط وانواعه2-المكثف3-الانبوب الشعيري4-المبخر)
وجــــــــزاكـــــــم اللـــــــــه الجنــــــــة


----------



## ياسرناجي (2 فبراير 2010)

اريدالخصائص الثرموديناميكية للغازات (ٌR22,R12,R600a,R407c)(شرح )؟؟؟؟
وجزاكـــــــــــم اللــــــــــه الفـــــــــــــردوس


----------



## ياسرناجي (2 فبراير 2010)

ما هي المعادلات التصميمية لتصميم الانبوب الشعيري لدورة التثليج اللتي تقل قدرتها عن3طن؟؟؟
وجــــــــــــزاك اللــــــــــــه الجنــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## كريم خالد (3 فبراير 2010)

والله ياجماعة انا محتاج بشكل كبير جدا ابحاث وكتب في مجال التشغيل الغير تقليدي قسم هندسة الانتاج لانه المجال ده كل الابحاث والكتب معمول عليها بلوك من شركات كبيرة فتقريبا وجوده في النت قليل اوي علشان كده لو اي مهندس معاه اي حاجه في المجال ده ياريت يرفعه على المنتدى


----------



## osamasa (4 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل السلام عليكم ارجو شرح طريقه الغاء تحديد السرعه فى سيارات جمس سوبر بان 

​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (4 فبراير 2010)

الى الأخ كريم خالد أنمت محتاج كتب فى Non traditional Machining
or
Advanced Manufacture
ودى مادة احنا درسناة فى الترم ألأول فى سنة خامسة 
ودة اسم كتاب حلو جدآ
Advanced_Machining_Processes
Hassan Abdel-Gawad El-ofy
وفى كتب عربى بس للأسف مش Soft


----------



## misa (4 فبراير 2010)

ما القيمة الاحسن للجهد الكهربائي 110 فولت ام 220 فولت مع التوضي


----------



## misa (4 فبراير 2010)

الجهد الكهربائي


----------



## misa (4 فبراير 2010)

ما الجهد الكهربائي الاحسن 110 او 220 فولت


----------



## misa (4 فبراير 2010)

*ما القيمة الاحسن للجهد الكهربائي 110 فولت ام 220 فولت مع التوضيح*​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 فبراير 2010)

> ما القيمة الاحسن للجهد الكهربائي 110 فولت ام 220 فولت مع التوضيح


الافضل ان توجه السؤال لقسم لهندسة الكهربية

لكن نظريا لا يوجد فرق بين الاتنين


----------



## مونتى ميلان (4 فبراير 2010)

اخوتى المهندسين الاكارم..طبتم وطاب مقامكم..انا اخوكم م/منتصر الفاضل محمد وادرس بجامعة البحر الاحمر كلية الهنسة قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية-المستوى الرابع(سيمى فاينال) ..وانا فى الحقيقة فى حاجة ماسة لتوضيح النقاط الآتية عاجلا لانو عندى فيها امتحان...رجاء خاص والموضوعات هى:
*تحدث عن التحسينات التقنية لانواع الزيوت
*يحدث التاكل فى حلقات الضغط فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى نتيجة لزيادة سرعة المحرك..وضح كيف يحدث ذلك
*فاضل بين الفرامل الميكانيكية وفرامل الزيت
*تحدث عن أحد الاجهزة المستخدمة لقياس التآكل
ويا ريت تجاوبوهالى فى شكل نقاط جاهذة وليس فى شكل وصلات علشان اسرع والحق بيها الامتحان
ولكم خااااااااااااالــــــــــص حبــــــــــــــــــى وتقديــــــــــــــــــرى واحتــــــــــــــــــــــرامى


----------



## اياد الكوز (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هناك كتاب من شركة كاتربلر عن معلومات معايرة وضبط مضخات حقن الوقود في معدات كاتربلر
من حيث ضبط سرعة المحرك وكمية الوقود اللازمة وغيرها
اسم الكتاب
caterpillar fuel setting information
كيف يمكن الحصول على هذا الكتاب المهم
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## خميس خميس (5 فبراير 2010)

_اريد شرح للfits and tolerances_


----------



## ابوشترة (5 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعدها 
اطلب منكم مخطط الاول / ارض مساحة 687.5م مربع شارعين والرغب عملها دورين شقق كل شقة تتكون من 2غرف نوم +غرفة نوم رئسية مع حمام داخلي + مجلس رجال ونساء +مقلط +3حمامات+ (مطبخ ومستودع وغرفة غسبل )مخطط الثاني / ارض مساحة1000م مربع3 شوارع الدور الارضي شقتين كل شقة تتكون 3غرف نوم +غرفة نوم رئسية مع حمام داخلي + مجلس رجال ونساء +مقلط +3حمامات+ (مطبخ ومستودع وغرفة غسبل )الدورالعلوي 4 غرف نوم +غرفة نوم رئسية مع حمام داخلي + مجلس رجال ونساء +مقلط +3حمامات+ (مطبخ ومستودع وغرفة غسبل ) ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا و شكرا سألين المولى عز وجل أن يجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
ودمتـــــم السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد واطلب المساعدة*​


----------



## ابوشترة (5 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعدها 
اطلب منكم مخطط الاول / ارض مساحة 687.5م مربع شارعين والرغب عملها دورين شقق كل شقة تتكون من 2غرف نوم +غرفة نوم رئسية مع حمام داخلي + مجلس رجال ونساء +مقلط +3حمامات+ (مطبخ ومستودع وغرفة غسبل )مخطط الثاني / ارض مساحة1000م مربع3 شوارع الدور الارضي شقتين كل شقة تتكون 3غرف نوم +غرفة نوم رئسية مع حمام داخلي + مجلس رجال ونساء +مقلط +3حمامات+ (مطبخ ومستودع وغرفة غسبل )الدورالعلوي 4 غرف نوم +غرفة نوم رئسية مع حمام داخلي + مجلس رجال ونساء +مقلط +3حمامات+ (مطبخ ومستودع وغرفة غسبل ) ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا و شكرا سألين المولى عز وجل أن يجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
ودمتـــــم ​*


----------



## سكودا (6 فبراير 2010)

*انا عندي سياره سكودا اوكتافيا ديزل موديل 2000 قوه المتور 1900 tdi 

عندي مضخه الديزل او طرمبه الديزل عطلانه وكل ما اراسل واحد كي يستوردها لي يطلب مني رقم القطعه

اي رقم قطعه مضخه الديزل فانا مش عارف رقمها ولا استطيع ان اراه في السياره

فارجو من حظراتكم من لديه رقم القطعه فليرد علي 

وجزاكم الله خيرا

انتظركم*


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 فبراير 2010)

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعدها
> اطلب منكم مخطط الاول / ارض مساحة 687.5م مربع شارعين والرغب عملها دورين شقق كل شقة تتكون من 2غرف نوم +غرفة نوم رئسية مع حمام داخلي + مجلس رجال ونساء +مقلط +3حمامات+ (مطبخ ومستودع وغرفة غسبل )مخطط الثاني / ارض مساحة1000م مربع3 شوارع الدور الارضي شقتين كل شقة تتكون 3غرف نوم +غرفة نوم رئسية مع حمام داخلي + مجلس رجال ونساء +مقلط +3حمامات+ (مطبخ ومستودع وغرفة غسبل )الدورالعلوي 4 غرف نوم +غرفة نوم رئسية مع حمام داخلي + مجلس رجال ونساء +مقلط +3حمامات+ (مطبخ ومستودع وغرفة غسبل ) ارجو ان يكون الرد سريعا و شكرا سألين المولى عز وجل أن يجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
> ودمتـــــم *​


الموضوع دة يخص فقط الهندسة الميكانيكية
و سؤالك فى الهندسة المدنية!!!


----------



## الاستاذ بندر (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة:

اريد منكم مشروع تخرج في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية تخصص انتاج

اريد منكم برامج تعليمية بخصوص عمليات اللحام منذ الدخول بالورشة وحتى النهاية


----------



## أحمد رأفت (8 فبراير 2010)

الى الأستاذ بندر
مشاريع تخرج
ممكن حضرتك تعمل نمذجة خط انتاج اسمنت 
وممكن فى مجال الروبوتات الصناعية
وممكن مكن الCnC


----------



## foaadalsalim (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني ارجوا منكم مساعدتي للحصول على نسخه الكترونيه من كتاب *
Finite Difference Schemes
and Partial Differential
Equations​Second Edition​John C. Strikwerda​University of Wisconsin-Madison
Madison, Wisconsin​*Society for


----------



## عابدة اللة (8 فبراير 2010)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة شكرا جدا على المساعدة ارجو المساعدة فى تعلم برنامج matlab وتحميل البرنامج


----------



## powerboy2244 (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
للضرورة ارجو اعطائى اى معلومات عن caterpillar 910F


----------



## ط السيناوني (9 فبراير 2010)

*سؤال مهم كيف أستطيع حساب مساحة أرض غير منتظمة*

أرجو المساعدة من الاخوة والاعضاء في كيفية حساب مساحة قطعة أرض غير منتظمة الشكل ولكم مني كل الشكر . 
اذا كانت الصورة غير واضحة هذه الابعاد 
من اليمين 191.21م
من اليسار 97.20م
من الاعلى 1421.10م
المساحة الاجمالية 16.3246 هكتار
مقياس الرسم 1:6000
أرجو من الاخوة 
شكري محمد نوري 
محمد باشراحيل
نايف علي
عبد الناصر عجوة
.. الاجابة على هذا الموضوع .. وشكراً


----------



## الاستاذ بندر (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

هل يستخدم اللحام في ربط قطعتين فقط؟



2-هل منطقة اللحام تكون خليط من الالكترود والمعدن ارجو ارسال رسالة.........


ارجو الرد


----------



## Mohamed zein (10 فبراير 2010)

*Al Salamo Alikom*
*Please, I need this book "Lubrication and Lubricants",*
* Author name is "Eric R. Braithwaite", *
*1967*
*Thanks for your help*​


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (11 فبراير 2010)

*Dear *foaadalsalim *for the book 
Finite Difference Schemes
and Partial Differential
Equations
see this link
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O72AQNIT


----------



## الحفيان (11 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الزملاء اتمنى ان تساعدونى او ان تمدونى بكتاب اومعلومات عن كيفية صيانة ووقاية خطوط انابيب النفط


----------



## برهم اريان (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اسمي ابراهيم ابحث عن الكتب التأكل الكهروكيميائي باللغة العربية واشكركم


----------



## Mohamed zein (13 فبراير 2010)

أرجو المساعدة في إيجاد هذا الكتاب
"Lubrication and lubricants" 
by E. R Braithwaite 
1967​


----------



## مالك جمعة (13 فبراير 2010)

انا مهندس ميكانيك في قسم هندسة الانتاج والتصميم أبحث عن موضوع المطارق المستخدمة في تكسير أحجار الأسمنت من حيث المعالجة الحرارية ومن الناحية التعدينية .أرجو المساعدة في البحث عن كتب ومراجع تخص هذا المجال ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس ماكس (13 فبراير 2010)

اريد كتب او مراجع فى fire fighting باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 فبراير 2010)

> اريد كتب او مراجع فى fire fighting باللغة الانجليزية



اتفضل دة ملف رفعتهولك
http://rapidshare.com/files/350252747/fire.rar.html

ودة موضوع هنا يفيدك ان شاء الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179557.html


----------



## Mohamed zein (14 فبراير 2010)

أرجو المساعدة في إيجاد هذا الكتاب
"Lubrication and Lubricants" 
by Eric R. Braithwaite 
1967​


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (14 فبراير 2010)

Dear Mohamed zein for book *Lubrication and Lubricants see this link*
http://ifile.it/dl


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (14 فبراير 2010)

*Dear Mohamed zein for book Lubrication and Lubricants also you can see this link*
http://rapidshare.com/files/76895440/LL2ndEdWil3527314970.rar


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (15 فبراير 2010)

س؟ ماهي أهم الاعطال في مضخات المياه الغاطسة flygt pump


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (15 فبراير 2010)

سؤال للاخوة المهندسيين اجو الرد؟؟
هل يمكن حساب كمية التدفق للسائل لأي مضخة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (15 فبراير 2010)

س3؟؟؟ كيف يتم حساب كمية غاز الكلوريين في 1000متر مكعب من الماء؟؟؟؟
س4؟؟ماهي الوظيفة الرئيسية لل bearingbushes ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ممكن الاجابة على اسئلتي وشكرا للجميع


----------



## odayhazzm (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اودطريقة لتحويل الاوزان (طن) الى القدرة الحصانية وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## محمد ضواية (15 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن من يساعدني في ايجاد أسماء شركات تقدم محرك ديزل تعليمي لتدريس طلاب الجامعات في مادة محركات الاحتراق الداخلي المحرك ديزل ست أسطوانات من نوع v مزود بنظام محاكاة و تحكم الكتروني من النظام EOBD أو BDII ويفضل أن تكون الشركة من أسيا أو أوربا

ولكم يا أعزائي المهندسين كل الشكر و الامتنان*​


----------



## محمد ضواية (15 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن من يساعدني في ايجاد أسماء شركات تقدم محرك ديزل تعليمي لتدريس طلاب الجامعات في مادة محركات الاحتراق الداخلي المحرك ديزل ست أسطوانات من نوع v مزود بنظام محاكاة و تحكم الكتروني من النظام EOBD أو BDII ويفضل أن تكون الشركة من أسيا أو أوربا

ولكم يا أعزائي المهندسين كل الشكر و الامتنان

بانتظار ردكم*​


----------



## بوقرقره (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخوه المهندسين أريد ان اعمل ماجستير في منظومة الطخ piping systems ولا أعرف في اي موضوع اختار ؟؟ فهلا تساعدوني بأفكار ! 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## البرنس المصرى (16 فبراير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة الشديدة اريد اى شى لعمل بحث يتكلم عن هل الازمة العالمية قد اثرت على جودة المنتجات 
effect of global crisis on the quality


وشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## محمد يوسف احمد حسن (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاعضاء المشتركين تزويدي بكتاب او كراس عن عدد القطع لمكائن الخراطة مع الشكر و التقدير 

م.محمد يوسف


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (18 فبراير 2010)

سؤال للاخوة ىلاعضاء .....ماهي المضات ذات الأزاحة الموجبة؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا للجميع


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (18 فبراير 2010)

سؤال 2...ماهو تعريف كفاءة المضخة وهل هناك معادلة رياضية؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 فبراير 2010)

> سؤال للاخوة ىلاعضاء .....ماهي المضات ذات الأزاحة الموجبة؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا للجميع



المضخات تنقسم لنوعين رئيسيين..
1 مضخات ديناميكية
2 مضخات ذات ازاحة موجبة

المضخات ذات الازاحة الموجبة تعتمد فكرت عملها على دفع المائع المستخدم بالمضخة باستخدام شيئين يشبهوا للتروس و هما المسببين لدفع المائع داخل المضخة..


عند دوران الترسين يدخل المائع من مدخل المضخة و يلتف حول الترسين و يخرج من المخرج

صور توضح المضخات ذات الازاحة الموجبة























اعذرنى لكن الموضوع طويل جداا.هكتفى بالمقدمة دى و لو عندك اسئلة معينة اتفضل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 فبراير 2010)

> سؤال 2...ماهو تعريف كفاءة المضخة وهل هناك معادلة رياضية؟؟؟



الملف بيوضح المطلوب
بدءأ من slide رقم 11

http://rapidshare.com/files/352363959/______________________________________________________-___________________________.ppt.html


----------



## نهريني (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين ارجو منكم مساعدتي في بعض المعلومات وهي اني اريد معرفة القيم المتوسطة او الحدود الدنيا والعليا للحركات التالية في القدم الطبيعية للأنسان
dorsiflexion
pronation and supination
heel compression
وما هي افضل طريقة لقياس هذه الحركات للقدم الصناعية او الاجهزة المستخدمة لهذا الغرض
ارجو منكم الافادة وسأكون شاكرآ جدآ*


----------



## عراقيه انا (19 فبراير 2010)

اريد شرح عن crash L1 and L2 في مادة microprocessor وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## shmanka (19 فبراير 2010)

*any one have this book*

Fundamentals of Gas Turbines 
book
*ISBN-10:* 0471311227 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0471311225 
by William W. Bathie


----------



## لمهندسةالميكانيكية (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة في السنة الرابعة هندسة مكائن ومعدات فرع تكييف ارجو مساعدتي 
مشروعي عن تأثير مساحة الشبابيك على حمل التدفئة والتبريد واريد بحوث عن هذا الموضوع ومقرحات ولااعرف من اين اجد هذه المواضيع فأرجوا مساعدتي


----------



## tarek sht (20 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس*​


----------



## عراقيه انا (20 فبراير 2010)

عراقيه انا قال:


> اريد شرح عن crash l1 and l2 في مادة microprocessor وشكرا جزيلا لكم


 
اخوتي لقد وجدت الحل فلا داعي للرد على استفساري وشكرا لجهودكم المباركه.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 فبراير 2010)

> السلام عليكم انا طالبة في السنة الرابعة هندسة مكائن ومعدات فرع تكييف ارجو مساعدتي
> مشروعي عن تأثير مساحة الشبابيك على حمل التدفئة والتبريد واريد بحوث عن هذا الموضوع ومقرحات ولااعرف من اين اجد هذه المواضيع فأرجوا مساعدتي



اتفضلى دول 3 ملفات pdf عن احمال التبريد
download

download 2

download 2


----------



## بدوووووووووور (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
يا اخوانى عندى مشكله كبيره جدا انا مرسل لى رسومات من امريكا لتصميم نادى صحى ( spa ) وكان الملف صيغة ( bdf ) وبعد تحويله الى اوتوكاد اتضح ان مقاساته مالهاش علاقه بالواقع بمعنى حائط طوله 2.72 فى الواقع مرسل على الرسم 12.62 فهل اقدر اغير مقياس رسم اللوحه الى مقياس الرسم ده ولا ما اقدرش ارجو الاهتمام اخواتى وشاااااااااااكر حسن تعاونكم والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## محب السنة المحمدية (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمتو الله ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين جزاهم الله خير على هذا المجهود الكبير ان يساعدوننى بأى معلومات عن المعدات المستخدمة فى انتاج الخمير من المولاس اريد ان اعرف اماكن بيعها او اى مكان ممكن استفسر بى يرجى الرد للضرورة الالات المستخدمة هى 1- تانك للحامض والقلوي لضبطph من الصلب الذى لا يصدء ومضاد للرغوة 2- مقياس السريان1م3/ساعة 3- وحدة تحكم كهربائي 4- وحدة تبريد لإنتاج الماء البارد هو مزود بصمام السيلونويد وتركب مع المضخات الومصلة لوحدة التحكم لتنظيم عملية التدفق 5- مرشح ضاغط وحدة ترشيح تحت ضغط 6- غلاية 7- صمام يدوى ومن الحديد الذى لا يصدء ووظيفة غلق او فتح مسار السوائل 8- صمام مضخة ماء التبريد(وحدة تحكم سريان الماء) 9-منظم ومقياس للحرارة 10-تانك تخزين مزود بقلاب اعلى التانكوجاكت ثنائى للتبريد 4م من الصلب الذى لا يصدء 11- منظم لصمام المضخات التحكم فى كمية سريان مستحضر الخميرة 12- وحدة تحكم كهربائي 13-صمام يدوى 14-مخمر معملي 15- مضخة ضخ السوائل فى المراحل المختلفة للتصنيع 16-منظم ومقياس(ph) 17- تانك تخزين على شكل اسطوانى ومزود بقلاب اعلى التانك وجاكت ثنائى للتبريد 4 م 18-مخمر (باديء) 19-مرشح هواء لتنقية الهواء المدفوع داخل المخمرين 20-تانك من الصلب الذى لايصداء 4 تانك لمحاليل التغذية واثنان لمحاليل التنظيف 21- مخمر (أساسي) ارجو لو اى اخ يقدر يفيدنى لايبخل وجزاكم الله كل خير اخوكم ابو ايــــــاد


----------



## A66Z (21 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الكريم اريد الاستفسار عن طريقة تصنيع ضروب البندقية الهوائية بالتفصيل ادا امكن
هل هي بطريقة الدرفلة


----------



## mostafaamm (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا طالب فى بكالريوس هندسة قسم ميكانيكا- انتاج

اريد ان استفسر عن ال New Product Design كما اريد مساعده لايجاد بعض الافكار لمنتجات مختلفة يمكن التطوير فيها و ابتكار افكار جديده و لكنها تكون بسيطة الى حد ما ..

اعتذر عن الاطاله ولكن الملتقى كبير و لا استطيع ان اجد ما اريد بسهوله


----------



## لمهندسةالميكانيكية (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذه المساعدة وعلى ردك السريع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 فبراير 2010)

> شكرا على هذه المساعدة وعلى ردك السريع



الشكر لله


----------



## elfilth (21 فبراير 2010)

*[email protected]*

please i need your help
i need this book: formulas of acoustics
(Mechel)


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 فبراير 2010)

> please i need your help
> i need this book: formulas of acoustics
> (Mechel



اتفضل الكتاب 
here


----------



## elfilth (21 فبراير 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> اتفضل الكتاب
> here



thank you but i need the whole book
(pdf)


----------



## بدوووووووووور (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
يا اخوانى عندى مشكله كبيره جدا انا مرسل لى رسومات من امريكا لتصميم نادى صحى ( spa ) وكان الملف صيغة ( bdf ) وبعد تحويله الى اوتوكاد اتضح ان مقاساته مالهاش علاقه بالواقع بمعنى حائط طوله 2.72 فى الواقع مرسل على الرسم 12.62 فهل اقدر اغير مقياس رسم اللوحه الى مقياس الرسم ده ولا ما اقدرش ارجو الاهتمام اخواتى وشاااااااااااكر حسن تعاونكم والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## nooona22 (22 فبراير 2010)

اخواناني الاعزاء نفسي اتعلم برنامج الثري دي ماكس وخاصة الانومشن ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على طريقة لتعليمه سواء كتب الكترونية او صور ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nooona22 (22 فبراير 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على تصاميم مختلفة لتصميم برج تجاري سكني اداري وشكرا


----------



## anahma (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني عايز كتاب في الماتلاب دوره اي حاك؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## rayane3030 (22 فبراير 2010)

*طلب مساعدة يا اهل الحرفة والصناعة*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اول شيء ابدا به ويستحق البداية هو شكر شكر شكر كبييير لكافة اعضاء وعضوات ومشرفي ومشرفات والادارة لن انسااكم حبيبي واخص بالشكر الطيب ومن القلب الاخ الفاضل جزاه الله خيرا على اقتراحه النابغ :7: اخي وحبيبي حامد الحمداوي الدي اتاح لنا فرصة الاستفسارات هنا :75: واليكم استفسااااااااااري البسييييييييط والمتوااضع :69: ياااااااا اخواني اريد معرفة ما المادة او المواد التي تجعل الرمل متماسك ومتجانس ومتلاصق بدارجة باش يفهم كلشي الي تجعل الرمل باسك بعضه في القالب الرملي لصناعة اي سبيكة وشكرااا للجميع وادام الله الخير على منتداكم الموقر وجزانا الله واياكم الف خير على ما تقومون به من خير ومساعدة والسلام ختام رشود المغربي تحياتي للجميييييييع


----------



## mloving_262k (22 فبراير 2010)

اولا بشكر المهندسين القائمين على هذا العمل الرائع وبدون مجاملات والله
واحب اطمع فى خدمتهم واستفسر عن مواد خام لعمل مشروع اللزق بكل انواعه
ياريت الى يعرف اى معلومات عن الموضوع ده يفيدنى باقصى سرعه
ولكم جزيل الشكر ولاحترام


----------



## ألنترا 2005 (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم أخواني الكرم
أرجو منكم المساعده
أريد بحث عن  - حساسات قياس الرطوبة وقياس السرعه
 - ومحولات الأشاره
 وشكارا ومقدراَ مساعدتكمَ


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 فبراير 2010)

> ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على تصاميم مختلفة لتصميم برج تجاري سكني اداري وشكرا



هذا الموضوع خاص بالهندسة الميكانيكية فقط


----------



## المهااجر (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد مخطط بيت مساحة 16 *18
ثلاث غرف نوم 
مجلسين ومقلطين 
وصالة عائلية 
وتكون الواجهة على شكل هندسي
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم وبارك في علمكم وجهدكم


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (23 فبراير 2010)

الاخوه المهندسين لو سمحتم ما هي الية اشتغال المضخات التردديه وشكرا


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (23 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة المهندسين ما هي اهم الاعطال التي تحدث للمضخات الطارده المركزيه وشكرا


----------



## rayane3030 (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويتكم اخوتي اخواتي وين الجواب على استفساري يا حبااااااايبي جاوبوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاستاذ بندر (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة:

أطلب منكم مساعدة وهي عبارة عن مثال عن المعادلة الخطية مع الحل بالرسم البياني

وتكون صيغة السؤال : شركة تنتج نوعين من المنتاج........................... المطلوب الشكل العام والقيوم

وجزاكم الله خير......


----------



## mohamad elkholy (23 فبراير 2010)

i need to know how can i read the gearbox position in manual cars


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 فبراير 2010)

> i need to know how can i read the gearbox position in manual cars


i can't understand exactly what do u mean by reading gearbox position in manual car!!!
!!


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 فبراير 2010)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اريد مخطط بيت مساحة 16 *18
> ثلاث غرف نوم
> مجلسين ومقلطين
> ...



و عليكم السلام
هذا الموضوع خاص بالهندسة الميكانيكية فقط.. 
ضع سؤالك بالهندسة المعمارية او المدنية و ان شاء الله تلاقى الاجابة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 فبراير 2010)

> الاخوه المهندسين لو سمحتم ما هي الية اشتغال المضخات التردديه وشكرا


اتفضل
download


> الاخوة المهندسين ما هي اهم الاعطال التي تحدث للمضخات الطارده المركزيه وشكرا


اتفضل
download


----------



## rayane3030 (23 فبراير 2010)

wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine iljawaaaaaabb plz ana musta3jil


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 فبراير 2010)

> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اول شيء ابدا به ويستحق البداية هو شكر شكر شكر كبييير لكافة اعضاء وعضوات ومشرفي ومشرفات والادارة لن انسااكم حبيبي واخص بالشكر الطيب ومن القلب الاخ الفاضل جزاه الله خيرا على اقتراحه النابغ اخي وحبيبي حامد الحمداوي الدي اتاح لنا فرصة الاستفسارات هنا واليكم استفسااااااااااري البسييييييييط والمتوااضع ياااااااا اخواني اريد معرفة ما المادة او المواد التي تجعل الرمل متماسك ومتجانس ومتلاصق بدارجة باش يفهم كلشي الي تجعل الرمل باسك بعضه في القالب الرملي لصناعة اي سبيكة وشكرااا للجميع وادام الله الخير على منتداكم الموقر وجزانا الله واياكم الف خير على ما تقومون به من خير ومساعدة والسلام ختام رشود المغربي تحياتي للجميييييييع





> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine iljawaaaaaabb plz ana musta3jil


هذا الموضوع خاص بالهندسة الميكانيكية فقط!!!!!


----------



## Acalidus (24 فبراير 2010)

*ana fi mechanical power 3th year second term 
w mosh 3arf .. ana el mafrood 2a3mel a or 2a7'od courses fi a
yareet low fi 7ad ya3rf list ll coursees i should take 
mosh mohem el makan or el sa3r .. bas 2aham 7aga el 2a3temad
and finally i want to thank the staff of this site​*​


----------



## samiayoob (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجو المساعدة 
ابغ اعرف انواع المكابس وكل مايخصها؟


----------



## سعد الدحيلان (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارغب الحصول على معلومات كافية عن اختبار 
pe (professional engineer)
الخاص بالمهندسين الميكانيكيين وما هي افضل وسيله للاعداد له


وتقبلوا شكري مقدماً


----------



## forza_fd (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوا المساعدة في مشروعي وهو بعنوان(التحليل العابر في الانابيب باستخدام برنامجpipeflo(
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 فبراير 2010)

> ana fi mechanical power 3th year second term
> w mosh 3arf .. ana el mafrood 2a3mel a or 2a7'od courses fi a
> yareet low fi 7ad ya3rf list ll coursees i should take
> mosh mohem el makan or el sa3r .. bas 2aham 7aga el 2a3temad
> and finally i want to thank the staff of this site



كورسات فى ال
pumps
compressor
turbine
bearing
autocad
inventor


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 فبراير 2010)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ارجو المساعدة
> ابغ اعرف انواع المكابس وكل مايخصها؟



الملف باور بوينت فية مقدمة بسيطة و كل انواع المكابس
download


----------



## hos mec (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد حلول كتاب thomas calculus
رجاء


----------



## noura990 (24 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء اريد ان اعلم الفرق بين الواحدات الثغسية والدولية الرجاء الرد السرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع


----------



## امجد_كوارتز (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله انى عضو جديد وابحث عن بحث في موضوع المبادلات الحراريه
( Heat exchanger) 
وكل ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع من انواع و استعمالات متتعدده وكيفيه عمل والخ.....مع جزيل الشكر امجد


----------



## rayane3030 (24 فبراير 2010)

ما في جواب


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 فبراير 2010)

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله انى عضو جديد وابحث عن بحث في موضوع المبادلات الحراريه
> ( Heat exchanger)
> وكل ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع من انواع و استعمالات متتعدده وكيفيه عمل والخ.....مع جزيل الشكر امجد



وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاتة
مقدمة للheat exchanger
download

و دة ملف لصيانة الheat exchanger
download


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 فبراير 2010)

> الرجاء اريد ان اعلم الفرق بين الواحدات الثغسية والدولية الرجاء الرد السريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ع



ارجو التوضيح اكثر.....ما معنى الواحدات الثغسية ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amine2006 (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين الذي عنده معلومات عن البرامج التي تعمل محاكاة رقمية على غاز البترول المميع الرجاء ان يفيدنا بها واجره على الله وشكرا


----------



## kareemegypt2 (25 فبراير 2010)

*انا اقوم بهذا التجربه لمشروع التخرج ولكن هناك بعض الاسئله
1- عند وضع هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم في الماء واجراء التجربه شوف تقل نسبه هيدوركسيد البوتاسيوم نتيجه التفاعل فكيف يتم تحند معدل الانخفاض وهل سيترسب التاتج من التفاعل في اسفل التنك وهي يجب تغير المياه ام زياده نسبه الملح ارجوا الافاده

2 - وبالنسبه للكاسود والانود فنحن نستخدم شرائح النيكل فاريك معرفه نسبته التاكل ومتي شوف يتم تغير السرائح

مع العلم ان ابعاد التانك هيه 25 في 25 في 23 سم


ارجو الاافده*​


----------



## golden tiger (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تحديدا اريد من يساعدني في دراسة لتحمل الأعمدة الدعاماتbeams & columns بحيث انها تحمل خزان بوزن 80 طن وعندي مقاسات الدعامات الموجودة تحت هذا الخزان وعندنا طلب بزيادة قطعة اخرى على هذا الخزان مقدارها 10 طن اريد مرجع يساعدني على دراسة تحمل الاعمدة columns للانحناء او الانهيار وشكرا


----------



## mloving_262k (25 فبراير 2010)

*اولا بشكر المهندسين القائمين على هذا العمل الرائع وبدون مجاملات والله
واحب اطمع فى خدمتهم واستفسر عن مواد خام لعمل مشروع اللزق بكل انواعه
ياريت الى يعرف اى معلومات عن الموضوع ده يفيدنى باقصى سرعه
ولكم جزيل الشكر ولاحترام*​

يا اخواتى هو ليه مفيش حد رد على لو فى اى مشكله فى المشروع حد يفهمنى او انقل الطلب فى قسم تانى
او اى توضيح انا مستعده اوضح اى حاجه


----------



## rayane3030 (26 فبراير 2010)

يا حبايبي وين الرد بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## محمد هيثم اصيل (26 فبراير 2010)

أنا محتاج الى كتب ومراجع حول combined cycleوwaste heat recovery


----------



## عصامو77 (26 فبراير 2010)

هل من الممكن المساعدة في مواضيع بحثية عن الكومبوزيت؟؟؟
مضطر جدا لها
[email protected]. com
اواي رسالة ماجستير وممكن الدفع لصاحبها


----------



## inass (27 فبراير 2010)

أحتاج إلى تحميل المات لاب......


----------



## ريم الروح (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالبة سنة خامسة هندسة قوى
مشروع تخرجي
عن الملوثات الناتجة عن محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وطرق قياسه والحد منها مع وضع برنامج حسابي لطرح الملوثات 
وطرق حماية البيئة من هذه الملوثات
يعني أحدث الأنظمة والطرق المعتمدة عالميا
أتمنى من كل من لديه فكرة عن هذا الموضوع أن يفيدني به
وسأكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## fgr (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا طالب في الهندسة الميكانيكية في السنة الخامسة
ارجو من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة ان يساعدوني في كيفية المقارنة بين أنظمة السلامة والصحة المهنية osha & nebosh من حيث منهجية او اسلوب عمل للمقارنة 
لأنه موضوع أطروحتي للتخرج 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## fyad (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يااخوانى
ارجو المساعدة بالحصول على كتاب يتكلم عن الطوب الحرارى تعريف له واستخداماته والمواد المكونة له
وشكرا


----------



## engeahmad (27 فبراير 2010)

*الرجاء المساعدة والأجر على الله*

الرجاء أريد المساعدة في الحصول على برنامج أو أية معلومات عن هذا البرنامج وهو هام جدا لأجل مشروع تخرج في الهندسة الميكانيكية السنة الخامسة وهذا البرنامج يلزم لحساب حجم خزان الهواء اللازم لامتصاص الصدمة الهيدروليكية في أنابيب الضخ في محطات الضخ واسمه Air FLOW Tank (AFT)


----------



## jigsaw00 (27 فبراير 2010)

ya gama3a mn fadlokom ana lafeet el donia 3ala el mage3 dah mish la2eh 
ya reet lo 7d yesa3edny
esm el reference (kinematics and dynamics of mechanics) el auther george henry martin 
el tab3a 1969 
ya reet b sor3a ... ana shaker gdn


----------



## muharrm (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرحبا بكم اخوانى المهندسين وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المنتدى الرائع

اود ان اعرف كيفية حساب رفع المضخات بالمتر.(header pump)
وكيفية حسابه بطريع صحيحه

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ضياء كمال الصالحي (3 مارس 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي في موضوع مفصل عن تطبيقات النظام المفتوح في الورموداينمك


----------



## ضياء كمال الصالحي (3 مارس 2010)

عفوا الثرموديناميك


----------



## محمد اسامة السعيد (3 مارس 2010)

أرجو اعطائي لمحة عن صناعة السكر


----------



## ftira (3 مارس 2010)

اخواني الكرم أرجى ماضي ب هذا ال كتاب *Liaisons, Mécanismes et Assemblages*



Editeur(s) : Dunod
Auteur(s) : P.Agati F.Lerouge M.Rossetto
Collection : Sciences sup
-مع جزيل إشكر .


----------



## ghenwa (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد manual solution for heat convection,jiji,M,latif و ارجو الرد بالسرعه الممكنة


----------



## alhasi (4 مارس 2010)

*المساعده العاجله ياكرام*

أخواني أنا طالب ماجيستير ومطلوب مني أورق بحثيه وتقارير كثيره في أقرب وقت 
فأرجوا منكم المساعده العاجله وأنقاذي من ألمأزق الواقع فيه حالياً
أريد الكتب التاليه:
1-handbook of lubrication and tribology
2-engineering tribology
3-حلول مسائل كتاب advanced engineering mathematics-C.Ray Wylie-McGraw-Hill Book


----------



## eng.sanoo (4 مارس 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايز الحسبات بتاع المصاعد (خطوات عمل التصميم)باستخدام قوانين*​


----------



## أمير الاسلام (4 مارس 2010)

ارجو المساعدة احتاج موتور ذو حركة بطيئ ومنخفض الثمن


----------



## miramar (4 مارس 2010)

*طلب مساعدة عاجلة*

من فضلكم اريد معلومات حول علاقة المراجعة الداخلية بالجودة الشاملة.اني في انتظار ردكم بسرعة.وجزاكم الله خيرا:11::11:


----------



## alhasi (4 مارس 2010)

*المساعده العاجله ياكرام*



alhasi قال:


> أخواني أنا طالب ماجيستير ومطلوب مني أورق بحثيه وتقارير كثيره في أقرب وقت
> فأرجوا منكم المساعده العاجله وأنقاذي من ألمأزق الواقع فيه حالياً
> أريد الكتب التاليه:
> 1-handbook of lubrication and tribology
> ...


 أين ألاخوه الكرام .....................................
يعلم الله أنني بحاجه ماسه لهذه الكتب
في أنتظار تعاونكم...وشكرا


----------



## محمد اسامة السعيد (8 مارس 2010)

أخي عساف 32 اليك اسم برنامج للرسم الميكانيكي وهو mechanical desktop


----------



## mahmoud atta (9 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتو
أنا أخر سنة فى مدرسة الصناعات المتقدمة ونفسى فى مجلد كامل عن مكنة تكريب المواسير عشان ده مشروع التخرج بتاعى ومش عارف أجمع أى حاجة عنة


----------



## محمد البنوليدي (9 مارس 2010)

*طلب مساعدة*

*السلام عليكم
أنا طالب سنة الاخيرة هندسة قوى
مشروع تخرجي
Fluid Transients 
ارجو مساعدتي في ذلك
*


----------



## samanado (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد و اريد المساعدة في تجهيز معمل لاختبارات و ابحاث المواد (معدنيه و غير معدنيه)


----------



## ESRAMEC (10 مارس 2010)

*معلش اتحملونا الله يرضى عليكم*

أريد معلومات عن اللحام تحت الماء اليوم ضروري ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (10 مارس 2010)

alhasi قال:


> أين ألاخوه الكرام .....................................
> يعلم الله أنني بحاجه ماسه لهذه الكتب
> في أنتظار تعاونكم...وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم

هناك ملتقى خاص لطلبات الكتب , ضع طلبك هناك وسوف يساعدك الزملاء على قدر استطاعتهم بإذن الله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f60.html


----------



## hamed2000 (10 مارس 2010)

ارجو المساعده اجري بحث عن صيانه الالات الحفر flight auger machineوتكلفه هذة الصيانه


----------



## الاستطلاع (11 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا طالب مقبل علي التخرج اطلب من إخوتي الكرم معلومات حول موضوع turbo détendeur du gaz naturel و هو يخفض ضغط الغاز و ينتج طاقة كهربائية في نفس الوقت و هو يستعمل في بعض الدول مثل كندا ... 
وأرجو الرد من فضلكم و شكرا.


----------



## rayane3030 (11 مارس 2010)

كلالالام فاااضي ما شفنا اجوبة ولا شفغنا مشاركة قيمة سلالام حباااايبي


----------



## alhasi (11 مارس 2010)

*نداء للاخ حامد الحمداوي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألأخ (حامد الحمداوي) :-تحيه طيبه وبعد :
لقد وجدت رد أحد الأخوه ونصحني بالبحث في مكان أخر ولكن بحثت في جميع المواقع ولم أجد أي رد أو أحياناَ يكون الرد غير الذي طلبت.
مع العلم أنني أدرس الماجيستير /هندسه ميكانيكيه/شعبة التطبيقيه وهو من أصعب التخصصات وأنا في حاجه لما أطلب فأنا لاأطلب للعبث أومجرد ألطلب.
مع العلم أنني وجدت بعض ما أطلب ولكن لا يكون متاح للتحميل ألا با لمقابل المادي عن طريق الكرت الذي لا أملكه ولاأعرف أحدا يملكه:18::18::18:
لذلك أملي أن تساعدني في الاتي :
Numerical optimization techniques for engineering design with application.....by garret n.vanderplaats.
هذا الكتاب مهم جداَ لذلك حاول الحصول عليه في أقرب وقت وأذا وجدت معه كتب قريبه في العنوان خاصه يكون اسمها
numerical optimization
ثانياَ:Text book:-1-(principles of tribology)......by....(j.halling)
Texet book:-2-(Tribology friction and wear of engineering 
materials).by..............(I.M.Hutchings
وأذا وجدت اي كتاب مع هذين الكتابين مثل
engineering tribology or hand book of lubrication and tribology
أخيراَ أرجوا أفادتي في أقرب وقت فحاجتي مستعجله أن أمكنك ذلك وشكراَجزيلا لك على ماتقدمه لنا جميعاَ....


----------



## محمد اسامة السعيد (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم كنت قد طلبت شرحا" عن مراحل تكرير السكر الأحمر 
أرجو الرد سريعا"


----------



## alhasi (11 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألأخ (حامد الحمداوي) :-تحيه طيبه وبعد :
لقد وجدت رد أحد الأخوه ونصحني بالبحث في مكان أخر ولكن بحثت في جميع المواقع ولم أجد أي رد أو أحياناَ يكون الرد غير الذي طلبت.
مع العلم أنني أدرس الماجيستير /هندسه ميكانيكيه/شعبة التطبيقيه وهو من أصعب التخصصات وأنا في حاجه لما أطلب فأنا لاأطلب للعبث أومجرد ألطلب.
مع العلم أنني وجدت بعض ما أطلب ولكن لا يكون متاح للتحميل ألا با لمقابل المادي عن طريق الكرت الذي لا أملكه ولاأعرف أحدا يملكه:18::18::18:
لذلك أملي أن تساعدني أنت أو أحد الأخوه في الاتي :
Numerical optimization techniques for engineering design with application.....by garret n.vanderplaats.
هذا الكتاب مهم جداَ لذلك حاول الحصول عليه في أقرب وقت وأذا وجدت معه كتب قريبه في العنوان خاصه يكون اسمها
numerical optimization
ثانياَ:Text book:-1-(principles of tribology)......by....(j.halling)
Texet book:-2-(Tribology friction and wear of engineering 
materials).by..............(I.M.Hutchings
وأذا وجدت اي كتاب مع هذين الكتابين مثل
engineering tribology or hand book of lubrication and tribology
أخيراَ أرجوا أفادتي في أقرب وقت فحاجتي مستعجله أن أمكنك ذلك وشكراَجزيلا لك على ماتقدمه لنا جميعاَ....*​


----------



## radhibadri (11 مارس 2010)

*assalamou 3alaykom,monsiours,je desir commander un moteur pas a pas avec labview,j'etulise la carte d'aquisition keithley comment peut on envoyer un signal carré baraka allahou fikom*​


----------



## Nasser Hassan (11 مارس 2010)

من فضلكم يا باشمهندسين عندي مشكلة بسيطة في إيجاد نقطتين على محيط دائرتين لاستكمال الشكل النهائي لمستطيل ضلعه الأصغر طوله 6.91 م على محيط دائرة بنصف قطر 27.5م . والضلع الآخر بطول 12 م على دائرة نصف قطرها 45 م طول الضلع الطويل 17.5 م والثاني 17.51 م. مساحة الأرض الإجمالية 166 م مربع. أي أن قطعة الأرض تقع في سمك المسافة بيت 27.5 ، 45 م. أتمنى الرد جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## alhasi (11 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألأخ (حامد الحمداوي) :-تحيه طيبه وبعد :
لقد وجدت رد أحد الأخوه ونصحني بالبحث في مكان أخر ولكن بحثت في جميع المواقع ولم أجد أي رد أو أحياناَ يكون الرد غير الذي طلبت.
مع العلم أنني أدرس الماجيستير /هندسه ميكانيكيه/شعبة التطبيقيه وهو من أصعب التخصصات وأنا في حاجه لما أطلب فأنا لاأطلب للعبث أومجرد ألطلب.
مع العلم أنني وجدت بعض ما أطلب ولكن لا يكون متاح للتحميل ألا با لمقابل المادي عن طريق الكرت الذي لا أملكه ولاأعرف أحدا يملكه:18::18::18:
لذلك أملي أن تساعدني أنت أو أحد الأخوه في الاتي :
Numerical optimization techniques for engineering design with application.....by garret n.vanderplaats.
هذا الكتاب مهم جداَ لذلك حاول الحصول عليه في أقرب وقت وأذا وجدت معه كتب قريبه في العنوان خاصه يكون اسمها
numerical optimization
ثانياَ:Text book:-1-(principles of tribology)......by....(j.halling)
Texet book:-2-(Tribology friction and wear of engineering 
materials).by..............(I.M.Hutchings
وأذا وجدت اي كتاب مع هذين الكتابين مثل
engineering tribology or hand book of lubrication and tribology
أخيراَ أرجوا أفادتي في أقرب وقت فحاجتي مستعجله أن أمكنك ذلك وشكراَجزيلا لك على ماتقدمه لنا جميعاَ....​*








 






*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألأخ (حامد الحمداوي) :-تحيه طيبه وبعد :
لقد وجدت رد أحد الأخوه ونصحني بالبحث في مكان أخر ولكن بحثت في جميع المواقع ولم أجد أي رد أو أحياناَ يكون الرد غير الذي طلبت.
مع العلم أنني أدرس الماجيستير /هندسه ميكانيكيه/شعبة التطبيقيه وهو من أصعب التخصصات وأنا في حاجه لما أطلب فأنا لاأطلب للعبث أومجرد ألطلب.
مع العلم أنني وجدت بعض ما أطلب ولكن لا يكون متاح للتحميل ألا با لمقابل المادي عن طريق الكرت الذي لا أملكه ولاأعرف أحدا يملكه:18::18::18:
لذلك أملي أن تساعدني أنت أو أحد الأخوه في الاتي :
Numerical optimization techniques for engineering design with application.....by garret n.vanderplaats.
هذا الكتاب مهم جداَ لذلك حاول الحصول عليه في أقرب وقت وأذا وجدت معه كتب قريبه في العنوان خاصه يكون اسمها
numerical optimization
ثانياَ:Text book:-1-(principles of tribology)......by....(j.halling)
Texet book:-2-(Tribology friction and wear of engineering 
materials).by..............(I.M.Hutchings
وأذا وجدت اي كتاب مع هذين الكتابين مثل
engineering tribology or hand book of lubrication and tribology
أخيراَ أرجوا أفادتي في أقرب وقت فحاجتي مستعجله أن أمكنك ذلك وشكراَجزيلا لك على ماتقدمه لنا جميعاَ....​*







 






*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألأخ (حامد الحمداوي) :-تحيه طيبه وبعد :
لقد وجدت رد أحد الأخوه ونصحني بالبحث في مكان أخر ولكن بحثت في جميع المواقع ولم أجد أي رد أو أحياناَ يكون الرد غير الذي طلبت.
مع العلم أنني أدرس الماجيستير /هندسه ميكانيكيه/شعبة التطبيقيه وهو من أصعب التخصصات وأنا في حاجه لما أطلب فأنا لاأطلب للعبث أومجرد ألطلب.
مع العلم أنني وجدت بعض ما أطلب ولكن لا يكون متاح للتحميل ألا با لمقابل المادي عن طريق الكرت الذي لا أملكه ولاأعرف أحدا يملكه:18::18::18:
لذلك أملي أن تساعدني أنت أو أحد الأخوه في الاتي :
Numerical optimization techniques for engineering design with application.....by garret n.vanderplaats.
هذا الكتاب مهم جداَ لذلك حاول الحصول عليه في أقرب وقت وأذا وجدت معه كتب قريبه في العنوان خاصه يكون اسمها
numerical optimization
ثانياَ:Text book:-1-(principles of tribology)......by....(j.halling)
Texet book:-2-(Tribology friction and wear of engineering 
materials).by..............(I.M.Hutchings
وأذا وجدت اي كتاب مع هذين الكتابين مثل
engineering tribology or hand book of lubrication and tribology
أخيراَ أرجوا أفادتي في أقرب وقت فحاجتي مستعجله أن أمكنك ذلك وشكراَجزيلا لك على ماتقدمه لنا جميعاَ....​*







 






*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألأخ (حامد الحمداوي) :-تحيه طيبه وبعد :
لقد وجدت رد أحد الأخوه ونصحني بالبحث في مكان أخر ولكن بحثت في جميع المواقع ولم أجد أي رد أو أحياناَ يكون الرد غير الذي طلبت.
مع العلم أنني أدرس الماجيستير /هندسه ميكانيكيه/شعبة التطبيقيه وهو من أصعب التخصصات وأنا في حاجه لما أطلب فأنا لاأطلب للعبث أومجرد ألطلب.
مع العلم أنني وجدت بعض ما أطلب ولكن لا يكون متاح للتحميل ألا با لمقابل المادي عن طريق الكرت الذي لا أملكه ولاأعرف أحدا يملكه:18::18::18:
لذلك أملي أن تساعدني أنت أو أحد الأخوه في الاتي :
Numerical optimization techniques for engineering design with application.....by garret n.vanderplaats.
هذا الكتاب مهم جداَ لذلك حاول الحصول عليه في أقرب وقت وأذا وجدت معه كتب قريبه في العنوان خاصه يكون اسمها
numerical optimization
ثانياَ:Text book:-1-(principles of tribology)......by....(j.halling)
Texet book:-2-(Tribology friction and wear of engineering 
materials).by..............(I.M.Hutchings
وأذا وجدت اي كتاب مع هذين الكتابين مثل
engineering tribology or hand book of lubrication and tribology
أخيراَ أرجوا أفادتي في أقرب وقت فحاجتي مستعجله أن أمكنك ذلك وشكراَجزيلا لك على ماتقدمه لنا جميعاَ....​*







 





*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألأخ (حامد الحمداوي) :-تحيه طيبه وبعد :
لقد وجدت رد أحد الأخوه ونصحني بالبحث في مكان أخر ولكن بحثت في جميع المواقع ولم أجد أي رد أو أحياناَ يكون الرد غير الذي طلبت.
مع العلم أنني أدرس الماجيستير /هندسه ميكانيكيه/شعبة التطبيقيه وهو من أصعب التخصصات وأنا في حاجه لما أطلب فأنا لاأطلب للعبث أومجرد ألطلب.
مع العلم أنني وجدت بعض ما أطلب ولكن لا يكون متاح للتحميل ألا با لمقابل المادي عن طريق الكرت الذي لا أملكه ولاأعرف أحدا يملكه:18::18::18:
لذلك أملي أن تساعدني أنت أو أحد الأخوه في الاتي :
Numerical optimization techniques for engineering design with application.....by garret n.vanderplaats.
هذا الكتاب مهم جداَ لذلك حاول الحصول عليه في أقرب وقت وأذا وجدت معه كتب قريبه في العنوان خاصه يكون اسمها
numerical optimization
ثانياَ:Text book:-1-(principles of tribology)......by....(j.halling)
Texet book:-2-(Tribology friction and wear of engineering 
materials).by..............(I.M.Hutchings
وأذا وجدت اي كتاب مع هذين الكتابين مثل
engineering tribology or hand book of lubrication and tribology
أخيراَ أرجوا أفادتي في أقرب وقت فحاجتي مستعجله أن أمكنك ذلك وشكراَجزيلا لك على ماتقدمه لنا جميعاَ....​*







 





*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألأخ (حامد الحمداوي) :-تحيه طيبه وبعد :
لقد وجدت رد أحد الأخوه ونصحني بالبحث في مكان أخر ولكن بحثت في جميع المواقع ولم أجد أي رد أو أحياناَ يكون الرد غير الذي طلبت.
مع العلم أنني أدرس الماجيستير /هندسه ميكانيكيه/شعبة التطبيقيه وهو من أصعب التخصصات وأنا في حاجه لما أطلب فأنا لاأطلب للعبث أومجرد ألطلب.
مع العلم أنني وجدت بعض ما أطلب ولكن لا يكون متاح للتحميل ألا با لمقابل المادي عن طريق الكرت الذي لا أملكه ولاأعرف أحدا يملكه:18::18::18:
لذلك أملي أن تساعدني أنت أو أحد الأخوه في الاتي :
Numerical optimization techniques for engineering design with application.....by garret n.vanderplaats.
هذا الكتاب مهم جداَ لذلك حاول الحصول عليه في أقرب وقت وأذا وجدت معه كتب قريبه في العنوان خاصه يكون اسمها
numerical optimization
ثانياَ:Text book:-1-(principles of tribology)......by....(j.halling)
Texet book:-2-(Tribology friction and wear of engineering 
materials).by..............(I.M.Hutchings
وأذا وجدت اي كتاب مع هذين الكتابين مثل
engineering tribology or hand book of lubrication and tribology
أخيراَ أرجوا أفادتي في أقرب وقت فحاجتي مستعجله أن أمكنك ذلك وشكراَجزيلا لك على ماتقدمه لنا جميعاَ....​*


----------



## صبحي السيد فخر (12 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاخوة المهندسين ارجو من كانت عنده معلومات عن كيفيه تظبيط الخلوص الموجود بين اسنان التروس عند تعشيقها وكيف يتم هذا هل باستخدام جهز معين(indicator)مثلا وما هي الكتب او الروابط المفيده لهذا الوضوع ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## salafy eng (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن lay out لأي محطة بخارية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامه حلفا (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة ارجوالمساعدة انني اعمل جديد في قسم العصارات


----------



## Marafiq Engineer (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

انا مهندس جديد في بور بلانت ... ابي اعرف طريقة عمل الراديوتر الخاص بتبريد ال Turbine support & bearing header
مع اساليب رفع كفاءة التبريد

وشكرا هذا ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## alhasi (12 مارس 2010)

*ساعدوني من فضلكم*



alhasi قال:


> وين الشباب كررت الطلب أكثر من مره دون أي أهتمام*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​
> 
> *ألأخ (حامد الحمداوي) :-تحيه طيبه وبعد :*
> *لقد وجدت رد أحد الأخوه ونصحني بالبحث في مكان أخر ولكن بحثت في جميع المواقع ولم أجد أي رد أو أحياناَ يكون الرد غير الذي طلبت.*
> ...


وين الشباب كررت الطلب أكثر من مره دون أي أهتمام 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​


----------



## ريم الروح (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بدي أعرف ليش قطر خط الطرد أقل من قطر خط السحب في ألات التبريد
وشكرا


----------



## eng _AHMED SLMAN (13 مارس 2010)

اريد بحث مقروء فى انتقال الحرارة كامل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 مارس 2010)

> السلام عليكم
> بدي أعرف ليش قطر خط الطرد أقل من قطر خط السحب في ألات التبريد
> وشكرا


لضمان عدم حدوث تكهف


----------



## alhasi (13 مارس 2010)

لقد كررت طلبي عشرات المرات فهل من مجيب ............
أم أسحب الطلب وكان الله غفوراً رحيما
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​


*ألأخ (حامد الحمداوي) :-تحيه طيبه وبعد :*
*لقد وجدت رد أحد الأخوه ونصحني بالبحث في مكان أخر ولكن بحثت في جميع المواقع ولم أجد أي رد أو أحياناَ يكون الرد غير الذي طلبت.*
*مع العلم أنني أدرس الماجيستير /هندسه ميكانيكيه/شعبة التطبيقيه وهو من أصعب التخصصات وأنا في حاجه لما أطلب فأنا لاأطلب للعبث أومجرد ألطلب.*
*مع العلم أنني وجدت بعض ما أطلب ولكن لا يكون متاح للتحميل ألا با لمقابل المادي عن طريق الكرت الذي لا أملكه ولاأعرف أحدا يملكه:18::18::18:*
*لذلك أملي أن تساعدني أنت أو أحد الأخوه في الاتي :*
*numerical optimization techniques for engineering design with application.....by garret n.vanderplaats.*
*هذا الكتاب مهم جداَ لذلك حاول الحصول عليه في أقرب وقت وأذا وجدت معه كتب قريبه في العنوان خاصه يكون اسمها*
*numerical optimization*
*ثانياَ:text book:-1-(principles of tribology)......by....(j.halling)*
*texet book:-2-(tribology friction and wear of engineering *
*materials).by..............(i.m.hutchings*
*وأذا وجدت اي كتاب مع هذين الكتابين مثل*
*engineering tribology or hand book of lubrication and tribology*​

*أخيراَ أرجوا أفادتي في أقرب وقت فحاجتي مستعجله أن أمكنك ذلك وشكراَجزيلا لك على ماتقدمه لنا جميعاَ*​


----------



## مهندسة التقنية (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أنا طالبة في كلية الهندسة التقنية (قسم البيئة)أرجو أن تساعدوني في البحث عن محطات الضخ المستخدمة على المأخذ المائي في بداية شبكات مياه الشرب


----------



## عبدالرزاق السائح ع (16 مارس 2010)

*Assaeh*



assaeh قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ألأخ (حامد الحمداوي) :-تحيه طيبه وبعد :
> سبحان الله أنا أيضا أعياني البحث عن نفس الكتابين الذي طلبهما الأخALHASI
> ...


----------



## yousef.salman (16 مارس 2010)

*مرحبا جميعا,

كيف حالكم

واذا ممكن اللي عندو كتاب 

(engineering fluid mechanics .clayton T. crowe .donald f.elger john a.roberson ) pdf

بكون شاكر الو انه يبعتلي اياه 

محتاجه كثير في مشروع تخرجي ومش لاقي رابط مجانا .............................................يرجى الرد


مع الشكر يوسف سلمان*​


----------



## السيد احمد (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب وأرجو منكم المساعده

لدى مشكله عويصه فى الاتوكاد وهى فايروس الأمر pan 
عند فتح اى ملف يظهر ال osnap بدلا من ال pan فى الماوس
مع العلم انى لدى حل مؤقت وهو امر mbuttonpan ثم enter ثم 1 
ولكن هذا حل مؤقت ينفذ عند فتح اى ملف اتوكاد
ارجو المساعده وشكرا


----------



## alhasi (16 مارس 2010)

هل أعرفك أخ عبد الزاق من قبل .....................هل تعرف النفاتي


----------



## نبيل عبدالله حفنى (16 مارس 2010)

ماهى الخامات الموصفة التى تصنع منها أعمدة نقل الحركة ؟


----------



## احمد عزمى (17 مارس 2010)

ارجو رسم لتوصيل 3حساسات فى تنك ميه خاص بتغزيه الغلايه بمعنى 3 مستويات للمياه ارجو الدائره الكهربيه مع الشكر


----------



## السيد احمد (17 مارس 2010)

سؤال الى كل مهندسين المنتدى الافاضل

لدى مشكله عويصه فى الاتوكاد وهى فايروس الأمر pan 
عند فتح اى ملف يظهر ال osnap بدلا من ال pan فى الماوس
مع العلم انى لدى حل مؤقت وهو امر mbuttonpan ثم enter ثم 1 
ولكن هذا حل مؤقت ينفذ عند فتح اى ملف اتوكاد
ارجو المساعده وشكرا


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (17 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
**يوسف سلمان
this the links of book you need 
http://rapidshare.com/files/272999976/0470259779.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/273001385/0470259779.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/273003073/0470259779.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/272998723/0470259779.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/272992435/0470259779.part05.rar

*


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (17 مارس 2010)

*

 *
*engineering fluid mechanics .clayton T. crowe .donald f.elger john a.roberson ) pdf
the link is
http://rapidshare.com/files/272999976/0470259779.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/273001385/0470259779.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/273003073/0470259779.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/272998723/0470259779.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/272992435/0470259779.part05.rar

 *


----------



## qsrawi71 (18 مارس 2010)

عندي استفسار 90% من البرامج محملة على الرابدشير ومن لا يملك اشتراك ما الحل لتحميل البرامج من الرابدشير
وشكرا....


----------



## eng _AHMED SLMAN (20 مارس 2010)

اريد بحث شامل فى الهيت


----------



## المهندس حمودة (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
أريد المساعدة في بحث عن ( معايير جودة الوصلات اللحامية) باللغة العربية أو الإنكليزية 
و شكراً


----------



## mbsbarakat (6 أبريل 2010)

السادة الاعزاء
ارجوا منكم مساعدة لى فى الحصول على كتاب او اى مصدر تعليمى ل كيف اقوم بعمل عمرة لتربينة البخار
وشكرا


----------



## Eng_moatazabbas (6 أبريل 2010)

ما هى تطبيقات ال strain energy ؟


وما هى moh circl.؟


----------



## sh yousef (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد ان اعرف بعض المعلومات عن طلمبات المياه
لماذا تعمل الطلمبه بصفه مستمره دون فصل 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## sh yousef (7 أبريل 2010)

*[email protected]*

ممكن حديساعدني ويقولي ليه طلمبة المياة بتشتغل بصفه مستمرة دون فصل


----------



## طالب سوري (7 أبريل 2010)

*منشان الله ساعدوني*

يا أخوتي الكرام اتعقدت وأنا أبحث عن كتاب أو مقالة أو مرجع يشرح فيه عن أجهزة القساوة المحمولة (قياس قساوة المعادن)
أرجو منكم المساعدة بسرعة ....مشكورين


----------



## دمعه تضحك (7 أبريل 2010)

أنا عضوة جديده وأتمني ماتخذولوني في هذا المنتدي الرائع 
أنا تخصص رياضيات ومحتاجه في مشروع تخرجي موضوع عن تطبيقات المعادلات التفاضليه العاديه في الهندسه الميكانيكيه فأتمني تساعدوني


----------



## ahmadabbas (12 أبريل 2010)

الأح العزيز أرجو مساعدتى فى البحث عن أى كتاب يتناول التصميم والتحليل والأداء لمحول العزم الهيدروليكى المستخدم فى جهاز نقل الحركه الهيدروليكى فى السيارات
design ;analysis;and performance of hydraullic torque converter in hydromechanical transimission in automobile
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## زهرة الرياحين (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ، اريد المساعدة بتزويدي بمعلومات تخص كيفية ادارة وتنظيم مشاريع تخرج طلبة الدراسات العليا ، بما اني لدي فكرة اعتبرها جيدة ويمكن ان اقترحها عليكم ، ولاكن اريد معرفة المزيد وجازاكم الله كل خير على المساعدة . والسلام عليكم


----------



## zaid-souni (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
إخواني،أحتاج كتبا في الهندسة الميكانيكية باللغة الفرنسية جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## براء ابوشيخة (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي بالله انا اخوكم في الله- براء- اود منكم مساعدتي في ايجاد موضوع بحث عن عملية البرشمة وهذا البحث يخص المشغل الهندسي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hichammeca (14 أبريل 2010)

salut ,s'il vous plaît j'ai besoin d'un document de ( maintenance des systemes automatise) et (prototypage rapide) et merci


----------



## هبوشي (14 أبريل 2010)

أريد مشروع متكامل ومختصر عن قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية


----------



## هبوشي (14 أبريل 2010)

my project in theromdynamics engineering is theromdynamics laws,now i am searching informations about it . i order help


----------



## ramadan 58 (14 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
اولا اقدم شكرى لقبولى عضوا جديدا بملتقاكم العظيم والجاد مع تمنياتى لكم بدوام التوفيق والرقى 
وانا اسف جدا ان اطلب منكم العون فى شرح هذة المواضيع الذى سأطرحها عليكم أو تدولنى على اسماء الكتب التى تتكلم عن هذة المواضيع وهى :--
1- تعريف القدرة العيارية للمحرك . 
2- تأثير احتراق الوقود وتبريد المحرك على القدرة العيارية . 
3-علاقة كل من التزيت والقصور الذاتى عند السرعة العيارية للمحرك . 
4- القدرات العيارية المختلفة للمحرك . 
وشكرا لكم جميعا 
ملحوظة : الموضوع هام جدا حيث أننى اقوم باعداد كتاب للتعليم الصناعى وأحتاج هذةالمعلومات علىان تكون موثقة وشكرا


----------



## ramadan 58 (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
علمت ان هذا المنتدى قام على مبداء تبادل العلوم الهندسيه بي اعضاءه الذي اتشرف ان اكون واحد من هذه الاسره 
وعلى هذا فأنا مهنس سيارات واظن ان لدى خبرة كبيرة فى مجال السيارات من الناحية العلمية والعملية حيث اننى مارست هذا العمل لفتر طويلة فى الداخل والخارج ولذلك فأننى اضعها تحت امر المنتدى ومستعد للرد على اى سؤال لة اجابة عندى وشكرا .


----------



## عيسى1986 (18 أبريل 2010)

هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تثبيت fluent إن أمكن.
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## siddigo (20 أبريل 2010)

يا شباب انا داير حل للمسألة دي لو سمحتم 
write aflow chart to compute the mean and standard devlation of 1000 integer numbers
دي مسألة خوارزمية ارجو المساعده


----------



## hany_omran79 (22 أبريل 2010)

اخوانى الكرام محتاج كتب plcعربيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eman Al-rawashdeh (22 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا ممكن تساعدوني بكيفيه تصميم مضخه تنقيه مياه الصرف الصحي :بس لو تحكولي الخطوات ضروري بس لو تحكولي خطوات كيفيه تصميم المصافي


----------



## muhjm (22 أبريل 2010)

mathematical model fixed bed competitive biosorption


----------



## muhjm (22 أبريل 2010)

ممكن اطروحة دكتوراه تخص الموضوع اعلاه
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## نائف العقلاني (23 أبريل 2010)

ارجوا المساعدة:
معي مشروع تخرج كيفية ربط مجموعة من ابار المياة بشبكة انابيب وضخ منها الماء..ابي طرق وضع المضخات وشبك الانابيب ليكون في الاخير الضخ واحد..


----------



## badbaza (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد اعرف المواصفات الي يحتاج توفره بالحاسبة الي يحتاجها برنامج gambit لان ماكاعد اكدر اكمل شغلي عليه فاريد اعرف المواصفات علمود يشتغل البرنامج بسرعة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله الكمالي (23 أبريل 2010)

في الحقيقة 

كنت اليوم بصدد البحث عن موضوع معين أود أن أبحث به وأعمل له عرضا (presentation)

ولكن صادفتني بعض المشاكل في إيجاد المراجع

فهل من الممكن أن يساعدني أحدهم في مرجع كموقع او معلومة

عن

The history of the of the geometric modeling application in enginnering field 
like ( testing and supporting design activities)

أوضح لكم أكثر قصدي 

قصدي أنه كان في زمن مضى يستخدمون نماذج هندسية حقيقة ويجرون عليها التجارب أما اليوم فصارت بعض التجارب ممكن تحصل في الكمبيوتر فيوفر الجهد والوقت والتكلفة

فهل من الممكن أن يساعدني أحد في إيجاد مراجع أو فائدة أو رابط

وشكرا لكم


----------



## amine2006 (23 أبريل 2010)

perfectly stirred reactor (PSR) ارجومن الاخوة الكرام الذين عندهم معلومات عن هذا البرنامج كيف يعمل وهل يمكن تنزيله واية معلومات متعلقة به واجر الجميع على الله


----------



## أحمد رأفت (23 أبريل 2010)

*Plc عربى*

الى م/ هـــــانى عمران أتفضل سعادتك كتاب عن plc بالغة العربية 
ويارب اكون فدتك


----------



## محمد عميرة (24 أبريل 2010)

اخوانى الافاضل 
انا مهندس شبكات رى حديث التخرج 
ارجو المساعده منكم لايجاد برامج تصميم شبكات رى وصرف
وايضا برامج الاندسكيب
وشكرا


----------



## engmdss (27 أبريل 2010)

alsalmalyheem , 
i have to design electromagnetic generator (MEMS) using ANSYS multiphycsics , i m wondering if any one can help me by any information ..... thanks a lot


----------



## ahmed abisalama (28 أبريل 2010)

*Specific Speed of Hydraulic Turbines*

اود الحصول على بعض المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع
اود السرعة ى الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مفيد حسان (29 أبريل 2010)

الأسم :مفيد حسان 
ارجو تزويدى بقائمة بمعدل استهلاك الوقود في التر حجب حجم المحرك حيث يلزمني في بناء برنامج رقابي على السيارات ومعدل الستهلاك


----------



## lenouver (30 أبريل 2010)

أرجو مساعدتي في إيجاد معلومات عن مكيفات الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## jeddah_chap (30 أبريل 2010)

دا مشروع تخرجي يا ريت تفيدوني 
removing of chromium 6 by using natural clay in back bed reactor


----------



## afathy (30 أبريل 2010)

Salam Allikoum,
Help me in my graduation project,
I would like to how to esitmate the cost for 
mechanical systems like(fire fighting, HVAC,sewage networks and water supply systems)

i would like to know different work items for each system and the interferenc between these systems with civil works.

If possible crew formation and their cost and productivity.

Thanks a lot


----------



## قطة الظلام (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة خريجة في الجامعة الهاشمية بصراحة صارت عندي ضروف فهالفصل الاخير الي بالجامعة وما خلتني اتواصل كتير مع الطالبات بمشروع التخرج عموما انا مناقشتي يوم التلاتا انشاالله ورح اشرح عن ال slab design ورح اناقش اول وحدة ورح اعرف عن المشروع وهو عبارة عن مجمع تجاري مكون من 5 طوابق لذا انا بسأل اصحاب المعرفة والعلم يساعدوني بكيفية البدء بالشرح ومعاونتي باسلوب الشرح


----------



## محمدحسنالسوري (2 مايو 2010)

*[font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بالنسبة للتبريد بواسطة الدائرة الأمتصاصية ماء أمونياك هيليوم [/font]*
*[font=&quot]أرجو معرفة كم هو تركيز الأمونياك في الماء % وكم هو ضغط الغاز في هذه الدارة وشكراً لكل من يستطيع تقديم المساعدة[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]


----------



## wdhosh (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله تعالي وبركاته
احتاج منكم اي مجموعة من الكتب في تعليم Ansys &software for Ansys
بالاضافة الي كتب مراجع اكثر عمق وبصورة متوسعة عن مشكل الت تحدث داخل التوربين في المحطات النووية 
وكان الله في عونك مادام العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## love all people (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة منكم للحصول على موقع يحتوي على كتب في صيانة التوربينات باللغة العربية حصراً 
ضروري ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 مايو 2010)

هل هناك في السعودية برامج للتدريب على برنامج السوليد وورك؟

ارجوا افادتي بمراكز جيده حول هذا البرنامج وان كانت في دولة عربية 

شكرا لكم سلفا


----------



## ahmedbodo (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ما هو أقل إرتفاع مسموح بيه لتركيب مواسير مكافحة الحريق في البدرومات أو الجراجات في المباني العامة أو المباني الإدارية حسب إشتراطات الكود المصري أو الكود العالمي ..... أرجو الرد بسرعة وموثق ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## g123 (2 مايو 2010)

*معرفة تركيب وتفكيك وتعديل مضخات القازوال للسيارة بيجو 405*

*أطلب مساعدتي في كيفية عمل مضخة القازوال للسيارات بيجو 405 وإن امكن تفسير ذلك بالصورة ( كيفية تفكيك وتركيب المضخة وتعديلها ) مع الشكر سلفا على عنياتكم الفائقة لأعضاء هذا المنتدي العزيز.*


----------



## تمسوح (4 مايو 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في تصميم هيكل حفارة (ذراع الحفارة) باستخدام ansys


----------



## تمسوح (4 مايو 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة في تصميم هيكل حفارة (ذراع الحفارة) باستخدام ansys*​


----------



## تمسوح (4 مايو 2010)

كم هو طول ذراع الحفارة


----------



## تمسوح (4 مايو 2010)

*كم هو طول ذراع الحفارة*​


----------



## SABA A (4 مايو 2010)

اني مهندس كهرباء ومطلوب مني اعمال تنصيب كرين جسري حمولة20 طن اريد عرض صور له وطريقة تنصيبه ابتدا من الاعمال المدنية والميكانيكية واسعار ان وجدت والشركات المجهزة


----------



## nancy ahmed (4 مايو 2010)

*boiler water treatment*

التوبيك ده بجد روعة وانا حبيته جدا.بس بليز محتاجة حد يساعدنى.انا عندى ريبورت عن boiler water treatmentوشرط يكون فيه abstract&introductionبس بليز بسرعة انا لازم اسلمه بكرة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 مايو 2010)

> التوبيك ده بجد روعة وانا حبيته جدا.بس بليز محتاجة حد يساعدنى.انا عندى ريبورت عن boiler water treatmentوشرط يكون فيه abstract&introductionبس بليز بسرعة انا لازم اسلمه بكرة



download


----------



## اسامه حلفا (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ا
ارجو المساعدة فى عمليه حساب التروس لعمل الاسنان الحلزونيه


----------



## Aloaa (5 مايو 2010)

اريد مساعده سريعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عن كيفية تركيب باب زجاج ذو حلق خشبى داخل حائط زجاج


----------



## محمد دو (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء من اخواني المشرفين والأعضاء مساعدتي في
قراءة رسالة ماجيستير أو دوكتوراه عن
modeling of rotary cranes
وشكرا على حسن تعاونكم معي


----------



## الحبيب الحسين (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الرجاء مساعدتى فى الحصول على كتاب rod and bar rolling


----------



## ودفارس (9 مايو 2010)

اطلب منكم ان تفيدوني في بحث بعنوان الحساسات التقاربية واستخدامها في الصناعة


----------



## MiDo_A1 (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أريد معرفة المعادلات المستخدمة في حساب انتقال الحرارة بين منتجين من منتجات البترول داخل انابيب نقل المنتجات البترولية


----------



## محمد سلامه سلومه (11 مايو 2010)

i need your help in abaqus by any documentation to apply the bolt load in abaqus software
i need the right concept to apply it by ant tutorial or example


----------



## عادل 1980 (12 مايو 2010)

فكرة جيدة جدا
بالتوفيق دائما للملتقى


----------



## firewall200 (14 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز
احتاج لبعض المعلومات عن تصميم نوع معين من الصمامات الهيدروليكية pilot operated relief valve 
واقصد هنا معلومات هندسية ومعادلات وغيرها حتي يتسني لي تصنيع نموذج اولي واجراء التعديلات علية بعد فهمة جيدا
لقد وجدت بعض الكتب التي ربما تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع ولكني لا استطيع تنزيلها ولو استطعت ان تحضرها يكون لك جزيل الشكر
The Steam and Condensate Loop Book

A Quick Guide to Pressure Relief Valves 
وايضا لو هناك كتب اخري تقترحها علي اكون عاجز عن شكرك
معذرة ان كنت قد اطلت في طلبي ولكن لو هناك مواقع استطيع انزال الكتب منها فياريت تدرجها ايضا 
وشكراااااا


----------



## بقوري (14 مايو 2010)

*ياجماعة الخير محتاج تقرير عن الحسابات التصميمية للبثق بالصدمة (impact extrusion) 
ومستعجل عليه الي عنده معلومات خلي يساعدني بيها ورحمة الله والدي*


----------



## بقوري (14 مايو 2010)

محتاج تقرير عن حسابات التصميمية لقوالب البثق بالصدمة 
(impact extrusion design)


----------



## النجمى النجمى (15 مايو 2010)

انا ميكانيكى سيارات بسيط واريد كل ماهو يخص اصلاح السيارات البنزين الانجكشن


----------



## ahmedjad2005 (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

ارجو المساعدة حول كيفية استخدام برنامج ansys في تصميم محرك حثي ثلاثي الطور ومن ثم ربطه بمصدر التغذية الكهربائية من اجل تسجيل اداء المحرك خلال فترات العمل الطبيعية وخلال فترات الاعطال وكذلك لغرض حساب قيم المقاومات والمحاثات في مختلف ظروف العمل


----------



## مهندس خضوري (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالب بقسم الهندسة الكهربائية سنة رابعة ... اطلب منكم مساعدة ... اريد مشروع تصميم ساعة رقمية للمايكرو كنترولر 80515 مكتوب بلغة اسمبلي للمعالج المذكور وبحيث تكون الثواني عبارة عن فلاش على Led معين والدقائق والساعات على 7 segment..... اتمنى الرد السريع على الطلب ..
تقبلوا مروري


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم .......... انا حملت الاجزاء التسعة من برنامج pdms ولكن لا اعرف كيفية التشغيل علما جميع الاجزاء مضغوطة ببرنامج ونرار .......مع الشكر لكم


----------



## عادل 1980 (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس خضوري (16 مايو 2010)

يا اخوان ساعدوني .... اريد كود المشروع بسرعة .....


----------



## tito9009 (16 مايو 2010)

كيف احسب معدل استهلاك الوقود في محركات الديزل وخصوصا المعدات الثقيله بطريقه نظريه


----------



## المهندس مبروك (17 مايو 2010)

ارجو افادتي بـ ( اهمية الصيانه للأجهزة الطبيه ) 
بأسرع وقت ولك خالص الدعاااء


----------



## kezzat73 (17 مايو 2010)

انا عضو جديد ارجو منكم كتب عن صيانة ميكانات النسيج الاوتوماتيكية الايطالية او اى موقع يفيد فى هذا الموضوع 
و ذلك للضرورة القصوى

ولكم جزيل الشكر ,,,


----------



## ezzenzen (17 مايو 2010)

*استفسار ياريت حد يجاوب عليا*

السلام عليكم انا عندي كمبريسور هوا pistonالمهم عند تركيب الفني ليه تم عكس اتجاه حركه الموتور تاني يوم لاقينا الزيت طف من جوة الكمبريسور
هل اتجاه الدوران بياثر ؟؟؟


----------



## jojokoko2009 (28 مايو 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو منكم مساعدتي ايجاد المعادلات المهمة في الثرمودانيمك وميكانيك الموائع 
وشكرا لكم على محبتكم


----------



## محمود الزغبي (29 مايو 2010)

أنا طالب في هندسة الميكانيكا أريد أن أعرف أي المجالات الأفضل من حيث العمل حتي أشعر فيها كمهندس (التكييف,الهيدروليك,نظم أطفاء الحرائق)*


----------



## نجومه (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالب هندسة ميكانيكية وعندي بحث عن 
* measurements of small centrifugal pump*​* characteristics and the effect of rpm*​*وارجو منكم الإفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## fatehy (29 مايو 2010)

*مطلوب!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ الغالى جعل الله مجهوداتك فى ميزان حسناتك , وجزاء عنا خير الجزاء.
اخى كان عندى جدول يبين boiling point,و freezing point لمعظم السوائل وقد فقد منى ,
اتعشم ان كان بإمكانكم العثور على مايشابه طلبى ان ترسلوه لى واكون لكم من الشاكرين. 
اخوكم فتحى


----------



## يوسف موصللي (29 مايو 2010)

زملائي ارجو المساعدة احتاج الى اي معلومات ممكنة عن الصيانة الوقائية في معامل الاسمنت او اب شي يتعلق بوظيفة المفتش الميكانيكي في معامل الاسمنت ارجو الرد سريعا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## arafabright (29 مايو 2010)

سؤالى عن كيفية ازالة الكروم و النيكل من الشغلة لإعادة طلائها مرة اخرى


----------



## ابونصير (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد ابحث عن طريقة لحساب pressure head لقناة مائية مفتوحة مع ذكر المعادلات


----------



## حسين عبد الرحمن (31 مايو 2010)

ارجو امدادى بكل تفاصيل عملية تغذيه وصرف وضخ ا زان الحريق والميه


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم عندي مضخه طارده مركزيه ما سبب قلة سرعه البشاره شكراا


----------



## قلبي انظلم (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني اريد ان اسأل سؤال قد تكون الاجابه عليه سهله عليكم لكونكم مهندسون
اريد كيفيه اختيار المحرك الهيدروليكي من ناحيه
القدره 
العزم
السرعه
الضغط الاقصى
مستوى الصوت
معدل التدفق
وهل هي ثابته الحجم الهندسي او متغيره
فأرجو ان اجد الشرح المفصل لانه لدي بحث في هذاالموضوع
لماده تخطيط الدوائر الهيدروليكيه


----------



## التجميعي (1 يونيو 2010)

ارجوا المساعده 
اريد بحث عن الديناميكا الحراريه (عربي او انجليزي )
البحث غير مقيد عن اي موضوع في الديناميكا الحراريه 
ارجوا اني ما اطلع فاضي من هنا


----------



## HAIDER MOHMED (1 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ارجو تزويدي بملف فيديو وكل المعلومات المتوفره حول طريقة تصنيع انابيب السيملس 
( seamless pipe) 

شكرا


----------



## mehditou (2 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
عندي مكيف 18000 نوع carrera
اشتريته العام الماضي
عندما ركبته و اشتغل الكومبريسور حصل هبوط في الكهرباء - انارة المصباح انخفضت- 
لمدة قصيرة ثم عادة كما كان
ضل على هذه الحالة لمذة 3 شهور
بعدها اصبح عندما يقلع الكومبريسور يعمل صوت غريب و كان زلزال في الكوبريسور
جاء الكهربائي و شغلته و قاس شدة الكهرباء و قال لي ان لا دخل لها بالمشكل وقام برفع قيمة الاومبير 
بالقاطع الرئيسي ل 30 اومبير ثم يمر التيار عبر عدة قواطع خاصة بكامل المنزل
الثالثة من اليمين خاصة بالطابق الاول الي فيه المكيف مكتوب فيهاC20
الصورة





¨
بعد ان اصبح الكومبريسور يعمل في كل مرة الصوت الغريب جاء اليوم اللذي توقف نهائيا
حيث عندما يريد الاقلاع يحصل انخفاض رهيب في الكهرباء و لا يقلع الكومبريسور
وهدذا عدة مرات و لا يقلع
اخذته عند الباءع الاصلي
قال لي اني انا السبب !!! لاني اخلطت الغاز مع الزيت !!!!
المهم قام باصلاحه على حد قوله
البارحة ركبته من جديد و قمت بجلب اخصائي اخر 
اشتغل 5 سياعات بدون ان يحدث ذلك الانخفض في الكهرباء
التبريد يعمل
لكن اليوم اعاد نفس الصوت لكن ليس كل مرة بل مرات فقط و ذلك اثناء بداية اقلاع الكومبريسور

هل المشكل في الغاز ؟؟
اما ماهو المشكل من فضلكم
هذه المرة ان توقف على العمل لن اتحصل على التصليح المجاني*​


----------



## المهندسة العراقيه (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اني مهندسة مدنيه ارجوا المساعده ماهي open channel واكون ممنونه اذا ترفق مخطط لذالك شاكره الجميع وتحيايي الكم


----------



## Nuur (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز حامد الحمداوي ونأمل منكم الردعلي سؤالي ، وهو ما الفرق بين السعة التصميمية و التشغيلية لمحطات المعالجة ؟ ولك الشكر


----------



## بار (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اريد ان تساعدوني برسم مفصل لخلاط دهن اللاكي وهدا الخلاط نوع ultra mix و شكرا


----------



## habibalngm (23 يونيو 2010)

نرجو شرح صيانة ماكينات الحقن الهيدروليك


----------



## العطوشى (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو الفادة في موضوع الطاقة المسترجعة و اهميتها الاقتصادية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## 1988weka1 (23 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحت يا جماعه كنت عايز معلومات عن اضرار تكون الاملاح داخل الغلايه


----------



## E.MECHINEC (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين ايضاح الفائدة من العنصر 
(مؤشر العزم torque indicator ) 
وطريقة استخدام العنصر 
ورسم دائرة لطريقة استخدام العنصر
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
رجاء عاجل


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم سوالي عن
التحلية بوحدة التبخير الومضي متعدد المراحلmsf
وياريت كيفية تصميم محطة صغيرة بسعة 5 متر مكعب 
وما هي اساسياتها
وارجو الرد علي


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (24 يونيو 2010)

salam can you help me to find this book
meshfree approximation methods with matlab


----------



## خالد الهاشم (24 يونيو 2010)

السادة المهندسين الكرام ارجو المساعدة في مجال الاليات الثقيلة مثل خباطات الكونكريت المدولبة ومضخات الكونكريت و الكرينات و الرافعات الشوكية و الشفلات وغيرها لاني بحاجة لاي معلومة تقدمونها لي وذلك لاحتكاكي المباشر بهذه الاليات في عملي ارجو الرد في اقرب فرصة وشكرا اخوكم خالد الهاشم


----------



## ezabilla (24 يونيو 2010)

ارجو المساعده اخوتي الاعزاء فقد قرأت انه يمكن التصدير من برنامج solid works الى برنامج fluent والاستعاضه عن برنامج gambit انا لا اعرف الطريقه ارجو ممن لديه اي معلومه ان يساعدني ولكم جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## phantom1975 (24 يونيو 2010)

]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى أخوتي المهندسين الأكفاء
انا عندي مضخة غاطسة للصرف الصحي وأريد تركيبها في مصنع حجر, يعني نوعية المياه التي سيتم التعامل معها هي ( كمخة) عبارة عن خليط ماء ومخلفات الحجر وقريبة من الطين.
السؤال ؟ 
أريد أن أعرف السلبيات في حالة التركيب مع العلم أنه الخيار الوحيد المتاح أمامي ( مضخة غير قابلة للانسداد ) *
وأيضا كيفية حساب المضخة المناسبة وذلك لأن وزن السائل سيتغير وعلى حد علمي سيؤثر في منحنى الأداء ( من ناحية الارتفاع وكمية المياه) التي ستخرج من الغطاس.
المختصر( كيف يؤثر تغير وزن السائل في اختيار المضخة)
مثال: المضخة المختارة تعطي 800ج\د عل ضغط 2 بار في الحالة العادية ( هل ستبقى نقطة التشغيل كما هي في حالة العمل مع سائل أثقل ( كمخة)
واخيرا اتمنى ان يكون السؤال واضح
وللجميع الشكر والتقدير والى الامام


----------



## baha al nawab (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم سؤالي عن طريقة لف الجزء الدوار في المحرات الكهربائية سواء ذات التيار المستمر او المتناوب


----------



## علي الوداني (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء اني ابحث عن انواع معدات الرفع
ارجو تلبيه طلبي


----------



## أبوالمثنى (29 يونيو 2010)

أرجو من إخواني الكرام مساعدتي بالإجابة على سؤالي التالي :
كيف من الممكن التحكم بكمية المواد الداخلة في صناعة المطابخ ( الخشب) والتقليل من الفاقد 
شكراً


----------



## angel162 (2 يوليو 2010)

انا اطلب برنامج Autodesk 3ds Max 2008 لمن لديهم الخبرة ارجو المساعدة وبكون شاكر لكم


----------



## يوسف التونسي (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أريد معرفة كيفية تصميم airbag الموجود في مقود السيارات مثلا (يوجد في الطائرات) بsolidworks
أريد بعض الأمثلة و ماهي الخطوات المتبعة في التصميم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## feras12345 (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس سنة ثانية ماجستير 
احتاج لبعض المعلومات حول plate settler في محطات معالجة المياه :87:


----------



## yousseformatique (11 يوليو 2010)

salam
i want to know : pricipe of the 3 pistons système?


----------



## General michanics (11 يوليو 2010)

أرجو تقديم ملف يحوي على أسماء الشركات المصنعة للمضخات الغاطسة و مضخات التدوير و مضخات التسريع و غيرها و إرسالها برسالة عبر الموقع و شكرا


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عاوز مقارنة بين استخدام الغاز الطبيعي المسال و الغاز البترولي المسال في استعمالات غاز المدينة
وشكرا


----------



## م/ راشد (11 يوليو 2010)

سلاااااااااااااااااام << من قوة القهر

انا متخرج من احدى الجامعات في السعوديه هندسه ميكانيكيه 

توني هالسنه متخرج

بس لأسف مافيه وظايف هندسه ميكانيكيه

اتمنى من الله ثم من عنده حل ان يبديه لي

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 يوليو 2010)

yousseformatique قال:


> salam
> i want to know : pricipe of the 3 pistons système?


 
لو انت فى مصر ممكن تنزل شارع الجمهورية او كوبرى القبة خلف سور الرئاسة 
وفى ايضا خلف سور المخابرات من اهم التوكيلآت وهوا Rexroth Egypt هاتلقى كل الى انت عاوزة


----------



## احمدابوعرب (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد شرح كامل توصيل لف المحركات


----------



## احمدابوعرب (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد جدول بعدد الامبير لمحركات الحركة من 1حصان حتي 100حصان


----------



## samir2009405 (12 يوليو 2010)

*بالله بالله عليكم حد يقولى اعمل ايه؟*

انا مهندس ميكانيا باور خريج 2009


----------



## samir2009405 (12 يوليو 2010)

*بالله بالله عليكم حد يقولى اعمل ايه؟*

انا مهندس ميكانيكا باور خريج 2009 وشغال فى مصنع الومنيوم (صيانه) ولسه معنديش اى خبره ومش عارف اتعامل مع الفنيين زااى لما اشتغلت معاهم بايدى المهندس الكبير زعقلى وقالى انت مهندس يعنى تقف تدى تعليمات وبس وتستخدم عقلك ولما جيت ادى تعليمات لاقيت الفنيين كلهم بيحاربونى ومحدش راضى بالوضع ده وبصراحه عندهم حق انا لسه معنديش اى خبره بالحياه العمليه ازاى اقودهم وفى نفس القوت طاب ازاى برده اتعلم تحت ايديهم واشتغل زى اى صبى ماعم لحد لما اتعلم طاب ايه فايده الهندسه بقى وفى نفس القوت مش هافهم منهم حاجه لانهم هم اصلا مش فاهمين وهيبتى هتروح ومش هاقدر اكمل فى المكان ده مش عارف اعمل ايه والله ومش عارف ان كان العيب فيا انا وانى مكنش ليا هندسه اصلا من الاول ولا العيب فى المنظومه كلها ازاى مهندس يتعلم تحت ايد صنايعيه ويناول عده ويفك ويربط زيهم مش هايقدر طبعا طاب وازااااى يقودهم وهو لسه مش فاهم حاجه والله انا احتارت وحاسس انى بتدمر فكرت اسيب المجال كله وادور على مكتب استشارى بعيد عن الصنايعيه وقرفهم لكن مش عارف خايف مش الاقى وانا ما صدقت لاقيت الشغل ده ومرتبه كويس طاب ولو روحت مكتب استشارى طاب ما انا ممكن الاقى برده مهندسين بيحاربونى ومش عاوزنى افهم حاجه مع العلم انى فعلا معايا مهندسين صغيرين بس اكبر منى بكام سنه وفعلا بيحاربونى فى المصنع والله االواحد مش عارف يلاقيها منين ولا منين ياريتنى كنت طلعت اى حاجه غير مهندس


----------



## ammar -508 (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا لسه جديد في الهندسة الميكانيكية بس حبيت لو تكرمتوا برنامج ممكن فيه ارسم نماذج ميكانيكية مع كتابة القياسات يعني نموذج مع كل القياسات مثلا ( gears , tank of water, bearings und others....) فيا ريت احد يساعدني لاني استخدم الادوات الهندسية اليدويه اريد انتقل الى الكمبيوتر و الرسم علية . واذا فيه شرح يكون افضل كثير 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الفزعة (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمنى ان تفيدوني بشرح موجز عن عمل اليايات الالتوائية


----------



## rrerry (13 يوليو 2010)

*طريقة حساب الاجهاد*

اخواني الاعزاء ارجوا ان توضحوا لي طريقة حساب الاجهاد المؤثر على الكتلة الخرسانية (الكربستون او المصد الجانبي ) والموضحة في الصورة المرفقة رقم (1) علما ان طول الكتلة هو 1000ملم والمساند تبعد 120 ملم من كلا الطرفين واي الابعاد (الموضحة في الصورة المرفقة رقم 2) تدخل في معادلة الاجهاد ؟ ولماذا ؟​


----------



## eng.hossam ali (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام , لو تفضلتم اريد شرح جهاز ضرورى للغاية arthroscopic pump


----------



## احمد الضبياني (14 يوليو 2010)

انا طالب سنه خامسه ارجوا مساعدتي في حفل التخرج (وهوا النظومات الهيدروليكيه)


----------



## روح صلاح (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم,انا فى البكالريوس و عايزه حد يعطينى افكار جديده لمشاريع التخرج ,ضرورى جدا


----------



## انفينتي (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم ياشباب اللي منكم عنده 
api spec 2h 
api spec 2w 

يعطيني لاني محتاج لها ضروروي جدا 

وشكراا


----------



## bongbong (16 يوليو 2010)

*عدم الأهتمام بمعدات الأوناش المتحركة و الأوناش البرجية*

الأخوة الأفاضل لم لا يوجد أى أهتمام او مواضيع تخص الأوناش المتحركة و البرجية كمكونات و طريقة عمل و مخططات الهيدروليك و الكهرباء و الهواء و التحكم الخاصة بها ، او عروض فيديو او كتالوجات لهذه المعدات
مع خالص شكرى و تقديرى


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (16 يوليو 2010)

*dynhyd5*

السلام عليكم 
ياريت يا جماعة لو حد عندة فكرة عن hydrodynamic model يساعدنى
للأهميةdynhyd5 &wasp
ونماذج أخرى
أنا عندى البرنامج ولكن غير قادرة على التعامل معة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الهاشم (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم وتحية طيبة لكم السادة المشرفين على المنتدى ارجو المساعدة في مجال الاليات الثقيلة (خباطات الكونكريت المدولبة ومضخات الكونكريت)من مبدا العمل وحتى الصيانة لحاجتي الماسة لها في العمل علمااني قدقدمت طلباسابقا حول الموضوع ولم اتلق اي رد منكم. وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## الاعصم (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
احيكم اخوتي المهندسين و انشالله انكم بخير
حاليا ابحث عن قبول في المانيا لاتمام دراسة الدكتوراه في المانيا بالهندسة الميكانيكيا قسم تصميم و انتاج
لكن الى الان لم اهتدي الى بحث لاكمل به الدراسة, افكر بتكنولوجيا التصنيع, افيدوني بالله عليكم


----------



## ملهم محمد (19 يوليو 2010)

*retractable bridge*

السلام عليكم
الأخوة المهندسين الأعزاء ارجو افادتي بالنسبة لموضوع الجسور المتحركة وبالأخص (retractable bridge) حيث انه مطلوب مني دراسة كاملة عن الموضوع مع الرسومات التوضيحية وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## م.تقى (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم كيفيكم انشاء الله بخير
سؤال :بدي معلومات عن هندسه الطيران اذا مافي مانع :11::11::11:


----------



## wssham (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو من الجميع مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج \كلية الهندسة المعمارية 
ومشروعي هو مركز هندسة وراثية وابحاث تنكنلوجيا حيوية اضافة لوجود مجمع طبي 
ارجو المساعدة بسرعة 
شكرا 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## abdelmadjid38 (20 يوليو 2010)

merci pour votre assistane 
j'ai petit probleme quand je copier un plan dwg puis je coller sur word le plan est afficher en petit format comment faire pour coller sur le word en format complete de la page


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ان منكم المساعدة حيث اني ابحث عن برنامجsap 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## hossamadriano (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا حسام فى اولى هندسه قسم ميكانيكا قوى وعاوز اعرف ايه القرصات والدورات اللى ممكن اخدها وتساعدنى بعد كده وازاى اقدر احدد انا عاوز اتخصص فى ايه من فروع ميكانيكا وارجو الرد متشكر جدا


----------



## سيدالطيب (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا سيدالطيب اريد كتيب تفصيل المواسير


----------



## الشنشورى (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد ومن فضلكم عايز شرح اتوكادعربى فيديو وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## متعلم حريص (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اني بحاجة لمعرفة عمل الدوائر الكهربائية الملحقة بالتشيلر للسيطرة على عمله 
طلبي مستعجل ممكن مساعدتي مع وافر شكري وتقديري


----------



## weld_eng (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو التفضل بتزويدي ببعض التصاميم الميكانبكية لصهريج اسطواني متحرك باربعة اطارات وبسعة 5000 لتر

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## باسم جوست (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم باسم عاشق السيارات و عاوز اعرف طريقة تشغيل المحرك 8 سلندر و هل توقيتات الحرق تعتبر محرك 4 سلندر مزدوج؟؟


----------



## ايهم عيسى (4 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة المهندسين الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين تزويدي بكيفية او الية عمل خطوط درفلة الحديد على الساخن وحسابات المقاطع كوني اعمل بهذا المجال وتنقصني المعلومة التصميمية
ارجو الرد باسره وقت ممكن 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايهم عيسى (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة اعضاء الملتقى
ارجو ممن يعرف عن تصميم غروفات رولات سحب الحديد وكيفية عيار خط انتاج الحديد مساعدتي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عزيز حماني (5 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين اما بعد :
فإني ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين و كل من لديه خبرة ان يساعدني بشرح طريقة عمل 
مولد كهربي يعمل بالرياح من دينامو السيارة وتقبلو اخوتي اسمى ايات الاحترام والتقدير 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر​*


----------



## منال هادي صالح (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رجاءا أحتاج شرح تفصيلي عن كيفية رسم عدة منحنيات باستخدام برنامج
Excel 2007
ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## abdelmadjid38 (12 أغسطس 2010)

Quand je coller un plan dwg sur une page word le plan reste toujour en petit format sur la page word comment faire pour coller correctement
salem


----------



## Slim7 (14 أغسطس 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة
في 
compressor station fault tree
explosion
*​


----------



## ربيعه (14 أغسطس 2010)

ما مساوىء استخدام كبل داتا cat6 في نظام هاتف تشابهي بدلا من cat3


----------



## Anakondaman (14 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم
عندي سؤال لو سمحتم 
أريد أن أسأل عن التروس التفاضلية آلية عملها وسبب استخدامها مع إيضاح الجوانب الفيزيائية للمسألة 
وشكراً
*​*
*


----------



## sweetibe (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة و كل عام و انتم بخير انا عضو جديد انظم اليكم و اتمنى منكم مساعده سريعه شوي انا معزم ادرس في كندا و اذا تفضلتو ممكن تنصحوني بأي جامعه او معهد استئنف الدراسة و تكون اسعارهم رخيصة شوي لاني طالع بمبلغ معقول شوي طالع 6 شهور على حسابي و بحاول انظم للملحقيه اذا الله كتب ممكن ولا عليكم امر تنصحوني الله يجزاكم خير؟


----------



## المدربي (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندي بحث تخرج عن المعدات الدوارة rotating parts
compressors , pumps & fin fans
ارجو المساعدة....


----------



## أسامه الزناتى (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم أخوتى الكرام أنا مهندس ميكانيكا أرجو أن تمدوننى API Standard الخاص ب rotating equipments


----------



## s_cmao (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب في السنة الثالثة وكلفت بمشروع في الاول انجزت المشروع ب
solidworks 2008 
اما الان فانا استخدم 
solidworks 2007
ولا يمكنني اعادة كل العمل

سؤالى هو هل يوجد برنامج يحول من 2008 الى 2007 
وشكرا سلفا....


----------



## صائد المعرفة (23 أغسطس 2010)

*أرجو المساعده*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الإخوة الأعزاء لدي طلب و هو شرح مراحل بناء خط الأنابيب لنقل البترول أو الغاز ( المحروقات بصفة عامة) 
**وأرجو منكم المساعده مع الشكر مسبقا وكذلك شكرا لفتح مثل هذا الفضاء لتبادل المعلومات 
تحياتي
*​


----------



## nezaralwan (23 أغسطس 2010)

بعد السلام والتحية 
اود معرفة اثر الكثافه على خاصية الازاحة في السوائل وخاصة النفط الخام
مثلا : لماذا عندما تكون كثافة النفط اكبر تكون الكمية المزاحة من النفط في الخزان اكبر من كمية النفط المزاحة من نفس الخزان وبنفس الشروط عندما تكون الكثافة اقل هل هو بسبب علاقة الكثافة مع قوة الاحتكاك ام هناك سبب اخر لهذه الحاله
وشكرا


----------



## يحيى حمادة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء مساعدتي في إيجاد مرجع عن فلترة مياة المسابح وباللغة العربية


----------



## شرشار (10 سبتمبر 2010)

الاسلام عليكم 
انا فى حوجة ماسة لمعلومات عن مصنعي H-coupling rubber فى مصر , لو امكن... 
امتنانى.......


----------



## ابو صامد2 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا فني كهرباء عامة وبحاجة ماسة الى شرح بالرسم التوضيحي لطريقة تجميع لوحة لتشغيل مولد كهرباء اوتوماتيكيا 
مع شرح كيفية عملها
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed alkurdy (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ............
اني طالب مرحله رابعه هندسه ميكانيك ............
ارجوكم محتاج الى تقرير عن الرافعات .............
مع جزيل الشكر .....................................


----------



## eng mano1 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب بكالريوس هندسه وعايز فكره مشروع بس باقصى سرعه 
انا قسم ميكانيكا انتاج


----------



## helmi_87 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 


إني أبحث عن برنامج يستطيع المقارنة بين 2 نماذج 3d 

الرجاء المساعدة​


----------



## محمد مسعد مصر (22 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا حديث التخرج بس مش عارف اختار مجال معين للعمل فيه خصوصا مكتب فنى او انى اكون فى مجال التركيبات ارجو منكم ان تقدمو اقتراحات لى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engineersally (23 سبتمبر 2010)

slamo 3alikm...ana taleba f a5r sana mechanical engineering..w knt 3aiza afkar lmshroo3 elt5rog *design* argo elmsa3da


----------



## engineersally (23 سبتمبر 2010)

slamo 3alikm..mmkn tfidny lw 3ndk afkar mshroo3 t5arog *design* we shkran


----------



## ميمى ميدو 2009 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
انا م / مى محمد سعد مهندسه اتصالات
و بعمل فى مجال الاطفاء و الانذار
و كان عندى سؤال عن كيفيه تصميم نظام اطفاء حريق بغاز co2 او fm200 ؟
انا عارفه ازاى احسب كميه الغاز المطلوبه للمكان فى النظامين بس اللى مش عارفه احدده ازاى نقدر نحدد ال Nozzles او ال Detectors ؟
فاتمنى لو حد يقدر يفيدنى فى الموضوع ده


----------

